# I Progressi del bender



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

Son compiaciuto bender.Anche di me stesso,hai cambiato passo,stai uscendo fuori.
Per me è una sorta di riscatto morale,dopo aver profuso molto impegno con il conte e con spider,tu stai prendendo la stada giusta.
Si, con loro ho sbagliato.La mia presunzione,pensavo di poter convincere un presuntuoso, di essere coglione.Invece nulla,HO FALLITO con entrambi,e non c'è cosa peggiore di un coglione che si crede intelligente,e non capisce la differenza fra furbizia e intelligenza.
Ai miei allievi spiego sempre che la furbizia paga a breve scadenza,l'intelligenza paga alla lunga.
L'intelligente può essere anche furbo,il furbo non potrà mai diventare intelligente.
E allora coraggio,hai fatto il primo passo,tu adesso sei consapevole di esser stato coglione,ed aver agito da coglione,e quello della consapevolezza è il primo passo verso la luce,è il primo mattone verso una crescita psicofisica,verso la cognizione del proprio io,verso una proporzione piu eletta,molto piu elevata.
Hai fatto il primo passo,davanti a te hai un percorso improbo,non facile,ti sei croggiolato nella tua coglionaggine,una coglionaggine che ti avviluppato,fagocitato,coccolato,tu nella tua coglionaggine vivevi bene.
Adesso fuori,adesso ruba con gli occhi,adesso confrontati con menti più veloci,rapide,profonde,NON VOLGIO PERDERE ANCHE TE,non voglio vederti affogare in quel mare di oblio e coglionaggine come ho visto affogare il conte e spider.
Coraggio bender il mondo è fuori e non aspetta.Andiamo a piccoli passi incontro alla vita....


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

*oggi*

eh già... oggi mi tocca andare a fare la visita medica per il certificato per il corso di corda e speleologia, è l'ultimo giorno utile già non ne avevo voglia ma dovevo, non mi andava di andare dal medico, ci sarò andato 2 volte in dieci anni, ieri ero andato mezzora prima che chiudesse, solo che c'era un po di gente e ha avuto un problema con la linea internet e non poteva fare ricette, arriva il mio turno, il dramma è che scopro che non è il mio solito medico della mutua, ma una sostituta, una ragazza molto giovane, che potrebbe avere la mia età o poco più. arriva il mio turno, ero l'ultimo le spiego cosa mi serve e le dico che comprendo che è quasi ora che deve chiudere ( volevo solo andare via)
ma visto che è un certificato medico non agonistico, pensavo che poteva mettere una firma sulla fiducia e via:rotfl:
allora le dico va bè passo domani, che sarebbe stato ieri,mi dice domani no, non ci sono, ah è chiuso lo studio , mi dice si , ok vorrà dire che passerò venerdì perforza e il giorno che inizia il corso, lo studio è sotto casa mia, ieri passo e vedo che lo studio era aperto e sono sicuro, c'era gente, lo studio medico qui da me è a livello strada ricavato da un ex negozio la sala d'aspetto è ben visibile, comunque non ho mica capito perchè mi ha detto di andare per forza oggi, magari se c'era un altra persona avevo meno ansia bo, non voglio credere che sia per i 30 euro del certificato


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Ecco*



Bender ha detto:


> eh già... oggi mi tocca andare a fare la visita medica per il certificato per il corso di corda e speleologia, è l'ultimo giorno utile già non ne avevo voglia ma dovevo, non mi andava di andare dal medico, ci sarò andato 2 volte in dieci anni, ieri ero andato mezzora prima che chiudesse, solo che c'era un po di gente e ha avuto un problema con la linea internet e non poteva fare ricette, arriva il mio turno, il dramma è che scopro che non è il mio solito medico della mutua, ma una sostituta, una ragazza molto giovane, che potrebbe avere la mia età o poco più. arriva il mio turno, ero l'ultimo le spiego cosa mi serve e le dico che comprendo che è quasi ora che deve chiudere ( volevo solo andare via)
> ma visto che è un certificato medico non agonistico, pensavo che poteva mettere una firma sulla fiducia e via:rotfl:
> allora le dico va bè passo domani, che sarebbe stato ieri,mi dice domani no, non ci sono, ah è chiuso lo studio , mi dice si , ok vorrà dire che passerò venerdì perforza e il giorno che inizia il corso, lo studio è sotto casa mia, ieri passo e vedo che lo studio era aperto e sono sicuro, c'era gente, lo studio medico qui da me è a livello strada ricavato da un ex negozio la sala d'aspetto è ben visibile, comunque non ho mica capito perchè mi ha detto di andare per forza oggi, magari se c'era un altra persona avevo meno ansia bo, non voglio credere che sia per i 30 euro del certificato


Magari la dottoressa ha biosogno di un pò di penetril a supposte no?e allora dai amico mio,ovatta nelle mutande,occhiale da sole,e vai.....fammi sapere.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Magari la dottoressa ha biosogno di un pò di penetril* a supposte no?e allora dai amico mio,ovatta nelle mutande,occhiale da sole,e vai.....fammi sapere.


ti farò sapere della figura di merda...,e parlo solo del fatto che ha detto che mi deve visitare.
per il neretto, guarda che io non so nulla, ma non credo che il modo giri tutto intorno a quello, no davvero.
comunque mi diverte scrivere qui, e aiuta anche un po a far passere le ansie, metterlo nero su bianco, sarà strano ma è così, la vita è davvero complicata con i rapporti umani


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ti farò sapere della figura di merda...,e parlo solo del fatto che ha detto che mi deve visitare.
> per il neretto, guarda che io non so nulla, ma non credo che il modo giri tutto intorno a quello, no davvero.
> comunque mi diverte scrivere qui, e aiuta anche un po a far passere le ansie, metterlo nero su bianco, sarà strano ma è così, la vita è davvero complicata con i rapporti umani


Bender,l'erperienza in questo ti aiuta.Ti aiuta a codificare dinamiche e comportamenti.Anche io a 17 anni pensavo a quanto fossero complicati i rapporti uomo donna....poi una splendida ragazza,splendida dentro,mia compagna di banco alle superiori,dopo un pò che ci frequentavamo mi disse: senti un pò,tu delle donne non ci hai capito un cazzo...........................................!Averla incontrata mi ha aperto un mondo....


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender,l'erperienza in questo ti aiuta.Ti aiuta a codificare dinamiche e comportamenti.Anche io a 17 anni pensavo a quanto fossero complicati i rapporti uomo donna....poi una splendida ragazza,splendida dentro,mia compagna di banco alle superiori,dopo un pò che ci frequentavamo mi disse: senti un pò,tu delle donne non ci hai capito un cazzo...........................................!Averla incontrata mi ha aperto un mondo....


mi ricordo questo anedoto che hai già raccontato
ti ha detto che dovevi essere più stonzo e poi subito dopo di non allargarti troppo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2015)

che carini che siete

ma stamane c'è la verifica?


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*BENDER*



Bender ha detto:


> mi ricordo questo anedoto che hai già raccontato
> ti ha detto che dovevi essere più stonzo e poi subito dopo di non allargarti troppo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No,figurati.Mi ha fatto capire chi ero e non pensavo di essere...,mi ha fatto capire come agivo,mi ha fatto capire determinate dinamiche.Aveva un anno più di me,lei veniva a scuola di giorno e lavorava la notte nelle discoteche...!Fu la preside dela scuola e mettermela vicina di banco....pensava di calmarmi,invece si creò un mix esplosivo,esplosivo per davvero.... leie ra peggio di me....


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> che carini che siete
> 
> ma stamane c'è la verifica?


verifica? verso le 13 devo andare a fare sta maledetta visita


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,figurati.Mi ha fatto capire chi ero e non pensavo di essere...,mi ha fatto capire come agivo,mi ha fatto capire determinate dinamiche.Aveva un anno più di me,lei veniva a scuola di giorno e lavorava la notte nelle discoteche...!Fu la preside dela scuola e mettermela vicina di banco....pensava di calmarmi,invece si creò un mix esplosivo,esplosivo per davvero.... leie ra peggio di me....


sicuramente se la citi sempre ti ha lasciato un bel ricordo. hai più saputo qualcosa di lei, sai ora con FB se c'è è facile rintracciare una persona anche senza per forza doverci entrare in contatto e parlarci


----------



## Homer (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari la dottoressa ha biosogno di un pò di* penetril a supposte* no?e allora dai amico mio,ovatta nelle mutande,occhiale da sole,e vai.....fammi sapere.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma tu mi devi dire se a ste cazzate ci pensi la notte o ti vengono di getto....


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma tu mi devi dire se a ste cazzate ci pensi la notte o ti vengono di getto....


Non si è capito che ho una mente particolare?


----------



## Homer (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non si è capito che ho una mente particolare?



Molto "deviata"......


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non si è capito che ho una mente particolare?


scusa se mi permetto, lo so che scherzi, ma a volte sembra che vedi il sesso ovunque, in ogni aspetto della vita quotidiana


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> sicuramente se la citi sempre ti ha lasciato un bel ricordo. hai più saputo qualcosa di lei, sai ora con FB se c'è è facile rintracciare una persona anche senza per forza doverci entrare in contatto e parlarci


Siamo stati amanti per 10...12 anni in momenti diversi della nostra vita.Poi ci siamo persi di vista....


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Homer ha detto:


> Molto "deviata"......


Deviata?non direi,diciamo che ho la faccia da culo di scrivere quello che penso.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*bender*



Bender ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto, lo so che scherzi, ma a volte sembra che vedi il sesso ovunque, in ogni aspetto della vita quotidiana


I soldi e il sesso muovono il mondo.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> I soldi e il sesso muovono il mondo.


sarà anche una verità inoppugnabile, ma che tristezza, e poi magari voglio dice se incontri una persona dell'altro sesso ed è disponibile a parlare con te, non ci deve per forza sempre essere un secondo fine no,magari semplicemente ha solo voglia di parlare e confrontarsi o ha bisogno di un opinione.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> sarà anche una verità inoppugnabile, ma che tristezza, e poi magari voglio dice se incontri una persona dell'altro sesso ed è disponibile a parlare con te, non ci deve per forza sempre essere un secondo fine no,magari semplicemente ha solo voglia di parlare e confrontarsi o ha bisogno di un opinione.


Bender,ma io estremizzo i concetti per farti reagire.Io ho fatto scelte diverse infatti,ma prima di scegliere ho consosciuto no?tu incomincia a conoscere e poi scegli quello che ti piace e quello che non ti piace.I soldi?ho quelli giusti,ho un buon rapporto con i soldi,vanno spesi,ma non buttati.Ho un rapporto di rispetto con il denaro.Le donne?il sesso?per anni hanno rappresentato un vizio,mai una dipendenza.I vizi ti rendono forte,le dipendenze ti rendono schiavo.....!Bender impara a leggere fra le righe di quello che scrivo,perchè quando scrivo cazzate sono consapevole di farlo,ma dietro una cazzata può esserci altro....!


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deviata?non direi,diciamo che ho la faccia da culo di scrivere quello che penso.


no... la faccia da culo ce l'ha chi scrive una cosa e ne pensa un'altra.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender,ma io estremizzo i concetti per farti reagire.Io ho fatto scelte diverse infatti,ma prima di scegliere ho consosciuto no?tu incomincia a conoscere e poi scegli quello che ti piace e quello che non ti piace.I soldi?ho quelli giusti,ho un buon rapporto con i soldi,vanno spesi,ma non buttati.Ho un rapporto di rispetto con il denaro.Le donne?il sesso?per anni hanno rappresentato un vizio,mai una dipendenza.I vizi ti rendono forte,le dipendenze ti rendono schiavo.....!Bender impara a leggere fra le righe di quello che scrivo,perchè quando scrivo cazzate sono consapevole di farlo,ma dietro una cazzata può esserci altro....!


a volte certe cose non c'è bisogno di provarle per capire che non fanno per te, hai detto che come mè non ha mai fumato nulla giusto, bè non hai provato, ma sapevi che non faceva per te.
ora credimi che lo so che può sembrare un utopia, ma giuro che è solo verità,in tutto il tempo che sono stato con la mia ex non ho MAI sentito il bisogno di altre esperienze anche se lei era stata l'unica, magari forse ci ho pensato quando ero solo, ma ogni volta che la rivedevo non avevo dubbi.
ora tutto è cambiato, ma non vuol dire che sono cambiato io, io vorrei solo ricostruire quello che avevo prima o qualcosa di simile, ma ho paura anche che con un altra persona non sia più così, che io mi possa comportare in modo diverso, proprio perchè è un altra persona, un gran casino insomma.
senza contare che quando racconto della mia unica storia sentimentale, penso che questo crei un certo genere di aspettative, che non so se sono in grado di portare a termine


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> no... la faccia da culo ce l'ha chi scrive una cosa e ne pensa un'altra.


In teoria.Nella pratica sta diventando normale,ed i diversi siamo noi.Oggi chi scrive quello che pensa?chi ha la faccia come il culo di poterselo permettere e sti cazzi dei consensi.No?


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> In teoria.*Nella pratica sta diventando normale,ed i diversi siamo noi.*Oggi chi scrive quello che pensa?chi ha la faccia come il culo di poterselo permettere e sti cazzi dei consensi.No?


oscu' ho capito cosa intendi... però se è diventato normale essere delle merde, beh sono 'ste merde ad avercela. Chi scrive quello che pensa e soprattutto chi poi fa quello che pensa o scrive... insomma chi è coerente con se stesso e non si prende per culo da solo, ha una sola faccia, bella o brutta, sfregiata o no ... ma non da culo, pulita.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> a volte certe cose non c'è bisogno di provarle per capire che non fanno per te, hai detto che come mè non ha mai fumato nulla giusto, bè non hai provato, ma sapevi che non faceva per te.
> ora credimi che lo so che può sembrare un utopia, ma giuro che è solo verità,in tutto il tempo che sono stato con la mia ex non ho MAI sentito il bisogno di altre esperienze anche se lei era stata l'unica, magari forse ci ho pensato quando ero solo, ma ogni volta che la rivedevo non avevo dubbi.
> ora tutto è cambiato, ma non vuol dire che sono cambiato io, io vorrei solo ricostruire quello che avevo prima o qualcosa di simile, ma ho paura anche che con un altra persona non sia più così, che io mi possa comportare in modo diverso, proprio perchè è un altra persona, un gran casino insomma.
> senza contare che quando racconto della mia unica storia sentimentale, penso che questo crei un certo genere di aspettative, che non so se sono in grado di portare a termine


Giusto e condivisibile.Io mai fatto un tiro di coca,mai drogato.Non fanno per me.
Bender ogni persona e a se,ogni storia e a se,anche noi cambiamo,ogni giorno,se leggo quello che scrivevo qui 8 anni fa,e quello che scrivo adesso non sembro neanche la stessa persona.Sempre scemo....,ma con una consapevolezza di me e del mondo esterno diversa.Bender vivi la tua vita,e non dare nulla per scontato,anche la quotidianetà non darla per scontata,dagli un valore,nulla ci è dovuto,poco è nella nostra disponibilità.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a volte certe cose non c'è bisogno di provarle per capire che non fanno per te, hai detto che come mè non ha mai fumato nulla giusto, bè non hai provato, ma sapevi che non faceva per te.
> ora credimi che lo so che può sembrare un utopia, ma giuro che è solo verità,in tutto il tempo che sono stato con la mia ex non ho MAI sentito il bisogno di altre esperienze anche se lei era stata l'unica, magari forse ci ho pensato quando ero solo, ma ogni volta che la rivedevo non avevo dubbi.
> ora tutto è cambiato, ma non vuol dire che sono cambiato io, io vorrei solo ricostruire quello che avevo prima o qualcosa di simile, ma ho paura anche che con un altra persona non sia più così, che io mi possa comportare in modo diverso, proprio perchè è un altra persona, un gran casino insomma.
> senza contare che quando racconto della mia unica storia sentimentale, penso che questo crei un certo genere di aspettative, che non so se sono in grado di portare a termine


Sei un coglione.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> oscu' ho capito cosa intendi... però se è diventato normale essere delle merde, beh sono 'ste merde ad avercela. Chi scrive quello che pensa e soprattutto chi poi fa quello che pensa o scrive... insomma chi è coerente con se stesso e non si prende per culo da solo, ha una sola faccia, bella o brutta, sfregiata o no ... ma non da culo, pulita.


E bravo,oggi devi avere na bella faccia da culo per mostrare la tua faccia pulita. 
Nobody,ma quanto cazzo è cambiato oscuro?


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un coglione.


e ti pareva.
normale amministrazione, mi rimbalza


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E bravo,oggi devi avere na bella faccia da culo per mostrare la tua faccia pulita.
> Nobody,ma quanto cazzo è cambiato oscuro?


da che ti leggevo anni fa... parecchio. Sei diventato un "pazzo" consapevole.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e ti pareva.
> normale amministrazione, mi rimbalza


è che JB ha il difetto di fare troppi giri di parole


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto e condivisibile.Io mai fatto un tiro di coca,mai drogato.Non fanno per me.
> Bender ogni persona e a se,ogni storia e a se,anche noi cambiamo,ogni giorno,se leggo quello che scrivevo qui 8 anni fa,e quello che scrivo adesso non sembro neanche la stessa persona.Sempre scemo....,ma con una consapevolezza di me e del mondo esterno diversa.Bender vivi la tua vita,e *non dare nulla per scontato,anche la quotidianetà non darla per scontata,dagli un valore,nulla ci è dovuto,poco è nella nostra disponibilità*.


vorrei darti un verde ma non posso più.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Nobo*



Nobody ha detto:


> da che ti leggevo anni fa... parecchio. Sei diventato un "pazzo" consapevole.


Sono peggiorato allora....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e ti pareva.
> normale amministrazione, mi rimbalza


Quello perchè oltre ad essere bovinamente coglione sei anche bovinamente grasso.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono peggiorato allora....:rotfl:


per niente, hai migliorato la mira...


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> vorrei darti un verde ma non posso più.


Cazzo mi frega dei verdi.Io spero solo di poterti dare spunti di riflessione.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello perchè oltre ad essere bovinamente coglione sei anche bovinamente grasso.


ma che bastardo


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> per niente, hai migliorato la mira...


Essere un pazzo consapevole e non cambiare,significa accettare di essere pazzi.:rotfl:Mi sono rassegnato alla mia lucida follia...!Ti giuro che se incontro una che scende dall'auto e mena un camionista....:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello perchè oltre ad essere bovinamente coglione sei anche bovinamente grasso.


o forse semplicemente perchè  sei l'unica persona di cui non mi importi l'opinione.
anche perchè la tua opinione è sempre la stessa per ogni utente.
totale disaccordo e disprezzo


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Essere un pazzo consapevole e non cambiare,significa accettare di essere pazzi.:rotfl:Mi sono rassegnato alla mia lucida follia...!Ti giuro che se incontro una che scende dall'auto e mena un camionista....:rotfl:


ma infatti accettare di essere "pazzi" è un gran vantaggio... la consapevolezza che ho mi fa vivere molto meglio di tanti altri coglioni che vedo in giro


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti accettare di essere "pazzi" è un gran vantaggio... la consapevolezza che ho mi fa vivere molto meglio di tanti altri coglioni che vedo in giro


Si,la consapevolezza di essere diversi però...


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,la consapevolezza di essere diversi però...


eh lo so... meglio così però, no?


----------



## Stark72 (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender sta cambiando sul serio, non l'avevo mai visto così attivo sul forum.
Ma soprattutto non mi era mai capitato di leggerlo senza la sensazione che stessero per uscire i morti dal Verano.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bender sta cambiando sul serio, non l'avevo mai visto così attivo sul forum.
> Ma soprattutto non mi era mai capitato di leggerlo senza la sensazione che stessero per uscire i morti dal Verano.


Vero, sta migliorando... tra poco scazzotta Biff, e finalmente uscirà con 'sta libraia


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bender sta cambiando sul serio, non l'avevo mai visto così attivo sul forum.
> Ma soprattutto non mi era mai capitato di leggerlo senza la sensazione che stessero per uscire i morti dal Verano.


E che cazzo di miglioramento sarebbe? Ma lo leggi quello che scrive?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> o forse semplicemente perchè sei l'unica persona di cui non mi importi l'opinione.
> anche perchè la tua opinione è sempre la stessa per ogni utente.
> totale disaccordo e disprezzo


E sti cazzi che non t'importa. E' l'unica che conta ed è pure, purtroppo per te, l'unica vera. Tu non migliorerai un cazzo perchè sei un dannato bambacione coglione figlio di mammà, senza coglioni e senza nerbo. Ate importava della tua fidanzata non tanto per lei in quanto persona, ma perchè era la tua FIDANZATA, come fosse un cazzo di scudo tra te ed un mondo fatto d'incertezza. Come i genitori, che ti garantiscono ancora d'essere (e di fare) la vacca che sei, perchè tu da solo non sei capace di un cazzo, non combinerai un cazzo e probabilmente finiresti, ammesso che ti dicesse bene, alla caritas.


----------



## Eratò (10 Aprile 2015)

*E bravo Bender!*

ed e anche un bel ragazzeto eh?


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bender sta cambiando sul serio, non l'avevo mai visto così attivo sul forum.
> Ma soprattutto non mi era mai capitato di leggerlo senza la sensazione *che stessero per uscire i morti dal Verano*.


cos'è un modo di dire romano, la barzelletta di ieri del caffe offerto e del sono fidanzata era fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
bè dopo che la persona che ami ti dice che ha passato con te 14 anni di vita, che vita non era, una bella botta te la da, io non potrei mai rinnegare tutti i miei ricordi, abbiamo viaggiato tantissimo e ho centinaia di video dove era felice rideva,siamo stati in corsica a barcellona, atene, parigi, amsterdam,malta,londra sette volte,firenze,roma, le 5 terre


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi che non t'importa. E' l'unica che conta ed è pure, purtroppo per te, l'unica vera. Tu non migliorerai un cazzo perchè sei un dannato bambacione coglione figlio di mammà, senza coglioni e senza nerbo. Ate importava della tua fidanzata non tanto per lei in quanto persona, ma perchè era la tua FIDANZATA, come fosse un cazzo di scudo tra te ed un mondo fatto d'incertezza. Come i genitori, che ti garantiscono ancora d'essere (e di fare) la vacca che sei, perchè tu da solo non sei capace di un cazzo, non combinerai un cazzo e probabilmente finiresti, ammesso che ti dicesse bene, alla caritas.


Domanda:io e te,nella condizione di vita di bender,saremmo stati come lui?


----------



## Stark72 (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che cazzo di miglioramento sarebbe? Ma lo leggi quello che scrive?


Sui contenuti, o meglio, sul modo tremebondo di affacciarsi fuori dalla porta di casa, c'è un bel po' da lavorare. Ma almeno adesso parla.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi che non t'importa. *E' l'unica che conta ed è pure, purtroppo per te, l'unica vera*. Tu non migliorerai un cazzo perchè sei un dannato bambacione coglione figlio di mammà, senza coglioni e senza nerbo. Ate importava della tua fidanzata non tanto per lei in quanto persona, ma perchè era la tua FIDANZATA, come fosse un cazzo di scudo tra te ed un mondo fatto d'incertezza. Come i genitori, che ti garantiscono ancora d'essere (e di fare) la vacca che sei, perchè tu da solo non sei capace di un cazzo, non combinerai un cazzo e probabilmente finiresti, ammesso che ti dicesse bene, alla caritas.


egocentrismo a livelli epici.
facile sparare a zero su tutti, quando di te non si sa nulla e sei come un fantasma


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domanda:io e te,nella condizione di vita di bender,saremmo stati come lui?


No. Io almeno no.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sui contenuti, o meglio, sul modo tremebondo di affacciarsi fuori dalla porta di casa, c'è un bel po' da lavorare. Ma almeno adesso parla.


Era meglio se stava zitto. Si vede che adesso, se possibile, ha pure meno da fare di prima.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*sI*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Io almeno no.


Io neanche,ma le condizioni di vita che hai intorno da quando sei piccolo...contano....e tanto.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io neanche,ma le condizioni di vita che hai intorno da quando sei piccolo...contano....e tanto.


eccome se contano.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io neanche,ma le condizioni di vita che hai intorno da quando sei piccolo...contano....e tanto.


Ma Bender di chi pensi sia figlio? Porca puttana, se lui è un vitello i genitori sono per forza due vacche. E allora grazie al cazzo che vieni su così. Mica è un caso.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Bender di chi pensi sia figlio? Porca puttana, se lui è un vitello i genitori sono per forza due vacche. E allora grazie al cazzo che vieni su così. Mica è un caso.


E allora diamo del coglione al vitello se ha due vacche come genitori?:rotfl:insomma qualcosa non torna.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Bender di chi pensi sia figlio? Porca puttana, se lui è un vitello i genitori sono per forza due vacche. E allora grazie al cazzo che vieni su così. Mica è un caso.


sei proprio un simpaticone sai, il problema è che non sei vero come dici tu, se no sarebbe capitato già da un pezzo che comportandoti così anche fuori avresti incontrato la persona sbagliata, nel momento sbagliato,senza nulla da perdere e senza filtri inibitori


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora diamo del coglione al vitello se ha due vacche come genitori?:rotfl:insomma qualcosa non torna.


Eh, ma se è coglione la colpa è relativa. Nel senso, mo' sarà dei genitori, sarà dello Spirito Santo, del Destino, di sailcazzo, fatto sta che è un coglione.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sei proprio un simpaticone sai, il problema è che non sei vero come dici tu, se no sarebbe capitato già da un pezzo che comportandoti così anche fuori avresti incontrato la persona sbagliata, nel momento sbagliato,senza nulla da perdere e senza filtri inibitori


A me potrebbe capitare, ammesso che non sia capitato, a te manco quello. Bella merda. A te non capita un cazzo perchè, giustamente, non fai un cazzo. Bravo. Magna e dormi.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me potrebbe capitare, ammesso che non sia capitato, a te manco quello. Bella merda. A te non capita un cazzo perchè, giustamente, non fai un cazzo. Bravo. Magna e dormi.


se ti capitava non stavi qui a raccontarlo, oppure cambiavi atteggiamento verso le persone.
chissà che un giorno non si scopra che persona sei realmente, li ci sarebbe davvero da ridere.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se ti capitava non stavi qui a raccontarlo, oppure cambiavi atteggiamento verso le persone.
> chissà che un giorno non si scopra che persona sei realmente, li ci sarebbe davvero da ridere.


Bender io le ho date e le ho prese. Capita. Tu puoi solo prenderle.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bender io le ho date e le ho prese. Capita. Tu puoi solo prenderle.


puoi credermi oppure no non mi importa, io la conosco la verità.
è capitato una volta mentre andavo in treno a scuola avevo 16 anni e un ragazzo mi aveva preso la foto della fidanzata dicendo qualcosa era di un anno più grande,bè le ho date, e sono venuti dei passegeri del treno a fermarmi, ho ancora una ciccatrice su una nocca che me lo ricorda, li per li oltre la preoccupazione delle conseguenze ero anche un po fiero, dopo ripensandoci e vedendolo in giro mi dispiaceva per come mi ero comportato


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> puoi credermi oppure no non mi importa, io la conosco la verità.
> è capitato una volta mentre andavo in treno a scuola avevo 16 anni e un ragazzo mi aveva preso la foto della fidanzata dicendo qualcosa era di un anno più grande,bè le ho date, e sono venuti dei passegeri del treno a fermarmi, *ho ancora una cicatrice su una nocca che me lo ricorda*, li per li oltre la preoccupazione delle conseguenze ero anche un po fiero, dopo ripensandoci e vedendolo in giro mi dispiaceva per come mi ero comportato


bello.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> puoi credermi oppure no non mi importa, io la conosco la verità.
> è capitato una volta mentre andavo in treno a scuola avevo 16 anni e un ragazzo mi aveva preso la foto della fidanzata dicendo qualcosa era di un anno più grande,bè le ho date, e sono venuti dei passegeri del treno a fermarmi, ho ancora una ciccatrice su una nocca che me lo ricorda, li per li oltre la preoccupazione delle conseguenze ero anche un po fiero, dopo ripensandoci e vedendolo in giro mi dispiaceva per come mi ero comportato


Ho indovinato che sei figlio unico,genitori anziani?


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2015)

@Bender

VAI DALLA DOTTORESSA, è quasi l'una.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho indovinato che sei figlio unico,genitori anziani?


no dispiace, da me a mio padre ci sono 30 anni giusti di differenza  non lo reputo ancora anziano.
un altro particolare, mio padre ha un carattere totalmente opposto al mio, si altera in 2 secondi per un nulla, e non guarda in faccia a nessuno non si preoccupa dell'impressione che da, ma tante volte in uffici e vari posti dove protesta lo assecondano e basta per toglierselo dalle scatole è l'unica cosa che non sopporto a volte ci litigo ferocemente, per tante altre cose lo stimo, ma non glie l'ho mai detto


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Bender
> 
> VAI DALLA DOTTORESSA, è quasi l'una.


ahahahahahah vero...


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Bender
> 
> VAI DALLA DOTTORESSA, è quasi l'una.


l'ambulatorio è nel palazzo affianco al mio, saranno 20 passi dal mio portone, comunque vado


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> l'ambulatorio è nel palazzo affianco al mio, saranno 20 passi dal mio portone, comunque vado


  Paura del dottore, mio dio...


----------



## banshee (10 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Bender
> 
> VAI DALLA DOTTORESSA, è quasi l'una.


quotone :carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> no dispiace, da me a mio padre ci sono 30 anni giusti di differenza  non lo reputo ancora anziano.
> un altro particolare, mio padre ha un carattere totalmente opposto al mio, si altera in 2 secondi per un nulla, e non guarda in faccia a nessuno non si preoccupa dell'impressione che da, ma tante volte in uffici e vari posti dove protesta lo assecondano e basta per toglierselo dalle scatole è l'unica cosa che non sopporto a volte ci litigo ferocemente, per tante altre cose lo stimo, ma non glie l'ho mai detto


Diglielo.Non aspettare tempo....il tempo non rientra nelle cose disponibili.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diglielo.Non aspettare tempo....il tempo non rientra nelle cose disponibili.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> puoi credermi oppure no non mi importa, io la conosco la verità.
> è capitato una volta mentre andavo in treno a scuola avevo 16 anni e un ragazzo mi aveva preso la foto della fidanzata dicendo qualcosa era di un anno più grande,bè le ho date, e sono venuti dei passegeri del treno a fermarmi, ho ancora una ciccatrice su una nocca che me lo ricorda, li per li oltre la preoccupazione delle conseguenze ero anche un po fiero, dopo ripensandoci e vedendolo in giro mi dispiaceva per come mi ero comportato


Sei gonfio come una zampogna perchè te la ha suonate il tizio? Bender Cristo santo, ma chi cazzo le racconta le botte a scuola. Mica fanno testo. Tra l'altro con tutta probabilità quello era un anno più grande ma evidentemente pure più handicappato, il che è un bel primato. Che poi io manco mi riferivo a quelle, rispondevo alla tua ennesima fregnaccia.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diglielo.Non aspettare tempo....il tempo non rientra nelle cose disponibili.


lo sa già,e poi mi sentirei troppo stupido a dirlo, in questa cosa l'orgoglio c'è l'ho,e poi esordisco così a pranzo mente si mangia ma dai. comunque ho capito cosa vuoi dire, ma fidati lo sa, sono cose che si percepiscono


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo sa già,e poi mi sentirei troppo stupido a dirlo, in questa cosa l'orgoglio c'è l'ho,e poi esordisco così a pranzo mente si mangia ma dai. comunque ho capito cosa vuoi dire, ma fidati lo sa, sono cose che si percepiscono


Bender prendi per buono il fatto che qualsiasi opinione/sensazione tu abbia su qualcuno, ancora di più sui tuoi genitori, è una gradissima puttanata, non potendo essere diversamente provenendo da te. Se lo stimi vuol dire che tuo padre non funziona, se pensi che abbia un carattere opposto al tuo probabilmente manco è così e blablabla.  Ma non è che sei il figlio di Diletta?


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*BENDER*



Bender ha detto:


> lo sa già,e poi mi sentirei troppo stupido a dirlo, in questa cosa l'orgoglio c'è l'ho,e poi esordisco così a pranzo mente si mangia ma dai. comunque ho capito cosa vuoi dire, ma fidati lo sa, sono cose che si percepiscono


Ma infatti non serve a lui serve a te.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo sa già,e poi mi sentirei troppo stupido a dirlo, in questa cosa l'orgoglio c'è l'ho,e poi esordisco così a pranzo mente si mangia ma dai. comunque ho capito cosa vuoi dire, ma fidati *lo sa, sono cose che si percepiscono*


mica vero... e comunque che male fa parlargli? Mica devi farlo per forza a pranzo. Dai l'impressione di scegliere sempre la via più comoda... perchè non cominci a buttarti? Parti dalle cose piccole.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei gonfio come una zampogna perchè te la ha suonate il tizio? Bender Cristo santo, ma chi cazzo le racconta le botte a scuola. Mica fanno testo. Tra l'altro con tutta probabilità quello era un anno più grande ma evidentemente pure più handicappato, il che è un bel primato. Che poi io manco mi riferivo a quelle, rispondevo alla tua ennesima fregnaccia.


ti riferivi a tutto in generale, ma ci stanno anche quelle, il tizio era pure il bulletto della compagnia guarda caso, faceva il figo perchè dava le testate peccato che io ho portato il beretto con la visiera per tipo 5 o più anni
e ci ha provato lo stesso ma un disastro


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti non serve a lui serve a te.


esatto!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ti riferivi a tutto in generale, ma ci stanno anche quelle, il tizio era pure il bulletto della compagnia guarda caso, *faceva il figo perchè dava le testate peccato che io ho portato il beretto con la visiera per tipo 5 o più anni
> *e ci ha provato lo stesso ma un disastro


Voglio morire.


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voglio morire.


Vuoi una mano?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vuoi una mano?


Se mi vuoi fare un sega accomodati.


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se mi vuoi fare un sega accomodati.


No dai, per quello scommetto che ti sei esercitato e sei bravissimo da solo.
Ricorda: se ci metti lo stesso impegno, imparerai anche ad allacciarti le scarpe.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No dai, per quello scommetto che ti sei esercitato e sei bravissimo da solo.
> Ricorda: se ci metti lo stesso impegno, imparerai anche ad allacciarti le scarpe.


Io almeno ci riesco.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No dai, per quello scommetto che ti sei esercitato e sei bravissimo da solo.
> Ricorda: se ci metti lo stesso impegno, imparerai anche ad allacciarti le scarpe.


Senti, fai una cosa: prenditi sto cazzo di Bender. Tu sei salentina (o pugliese comunque), lui è ligure ma tu rapporti a distanza con disagiati cronici mi pare che li hai già avuti. In più hai pure fame di cazzo, non so Bender come sia da quel punto di vista (penso un cesso come per tutto il resto), ma a sto punto che cazzo devi fare.


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io almeno ci riesco.


Allora sei davvero un ometto perfetto.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

In più BENDER è totalmente sbagliato come nick. BENDER cazzo t'avrebbe pisciato in culo. Tu sei MARVIN della Guida Galattica per autostoppisti. BENDER E' QUESTO:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xaa8ej_futurama-il-figlio-di-bender_shortfilms


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Allora sei davvero un ometto perfetto.


Certo.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In più BENDER è totalmente sbagliato come nick. BENDER cazzo t'avrebbe pisciato in culo. Tu sei MARVIN della Guida Galattica per autostoppisti. BENDER E' QUESTO:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xaa8ej_futurama-il-figlio-di-bender_shortfilms


che figata quel romanzo.


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti non serve a lui serve a te.


io direi che potresti iniziare con l'ABC... insomma dalla prima lezione, quella degli schiaffi col pisello. qui mancano proprio le basi


----------



## Stark72 (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voglio morire.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ti riferivi a tutto in generale, ma ci stanno anche quelle, il tizio era pure il bulletto della compagnia guarda caso, faceva il figo perchè dava le testate peccato che* io ho portato il beretto con la visiera per tipo 5 o più anni*
> e ci ha provato lo stesso ma un disastro


eh? 
Ma che è un casco?


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Allora sei davvero un ometto perfetto.


già mi tradisci?


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io direi che potresti iniziare con l'ABC... insomma dalla prima lezione, quella degli schiaffi col pisello. qui mancano proprio le basi


azz!


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eh?
> Ma che è un casco?


prova a colpire la fronte dell'altro con una visiera davanti


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che figata quel romanzo.


la risposta è 46


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> prova a colpire la fronte dell'altro con una visiera davanti


regola n. 1 dello sparare cazzate: sparale bene, e credibili.

Mavaffanculo, vah.


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> regola n. 1 dello sparare cazzate: *sparale bene, e credibili.
> *
> Mavaffanculo, vah.


guarda che anche quella è un'arte eh, mica cazzi


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che anche quella è un'arte eh, mica cazzi


vabbè, perdoniamolo che sta imparando.
Però un giretto affanculo fa sempre bene.


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vabbè, perdoniamolo che sta imparando.
> Però un giretto affanculo fa sempre bene.


cerca di essere magnanimo


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

comunque tornato ora ho fatto presto, pressione 150/90 sdaiato in mutande sul lettino cercando di essere il più calmo possibile ho chiuso pure gli occhi, mi dice un po alta ma eri agitato? ti fanno paura i camici?
io si ero un po agitato, non vado mai dal dottore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ti puo rivestir.... ero già vestito poi se vuoi posso controllarti dinuovo per la pressione, magari con l'elettrocardiogramma non è obbligatorio ma se hai dubbi, io no preferisco fare meno esami possibili
fa la ricevuta mi chiede dove abito gli dico la via, e mi dice ah ma è questa e sorride.
va bè anche questa è andata che fatica


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> regola n. 1 dello sparare cazzate: sparale bene, e credibili.
> 
> Mavaffanculo, vah.


è successo ma se non vuoi credermi amen


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> cerca di essere magnanimo


solo i giorni dispari


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque tornato ora ho fatto presto, pressione 150/90 sdaiato in mutande sul lettino cercando di essere il più calmo possibile ho chiuso pure gli occhi, mi dice un po alta ma eri agitato? ti fanno paura i camici?
> io si ero un po agitato, non vado mai dal dottore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ti puo rivestir.... ero già vestito poi se vuoi posso controllarti dinuovo per la pressione, magari con l'elettrocardiogramma non è obbligatorio ma se hai dubbi, io no preferisco fare meno esami possibili
> fa la ricevuta mi chiede dove abito gli dico la via, e mi dice ah ma è questa e sorride.
> va bè anche questa è andata che fatica


ti ha detto così perchè ti invitava a chiederle di levarselo, scimunito!
Ma poi, bioparco, aver paura di un elettrocardiogramma...

Fatti fare l'elettroencefalogramma che è meglio.

BJ mi sa che ha ragione, sei un coglione totale e radicale.


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è successo ma se non vuoi credermi amen


e poi ti sei svegliato tutto sudato ed eccitato?


----------



## Homer (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voglio morire.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

bender se mi rompi di nuovo il cazzo in mp per convincermi delle cazzate che spari, non ti salverà nemmeno lecter.
Mai distrarmi dal cazzeggio sul forum per stronzate.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ti ha detto così perchè ti invitava a chiederle di levarselo, scimunito!
> Ma poi, bioparco, aver paura di un elettrocardiogramma...
> 
> Fatti fare l'elettroencefalogramma che è meglio.
> ...


non ho paura di un elettrocardiogramma, non volevo andare a fare un esame che non mi serve, sapevo che ero agitato all'inverosimile e quindi non serviva, cosa le dovevo dire, non è il camice che mi agita ma quello che c'è dentro


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque tornato ora ho fatto presto,pressione 150/90 sdaiato in mutande sul lettino cercando di essere il più calmo possibile ho chiuso pure gli occhi, mi dice un po alta ma eri agitato?* ti fanno paura i camici?*
> io si ero un po agitato, non vado mai dal dottore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ti puo rivestir.... ero già vestito poi se vuoi posso controllarti dinuovo per la pressione, magari con l'elettrocardiogramma non è obbligatorio ma se hai dubbi, io no preferisco fare meno esami possibili
> fa la ricevuta mi chiede dove abito gli dico la via, e mi dice ah ma è questa e sorride.
> va bè anche questa è andata che fatica


... dovevi dirle, no quello che c'è sotto


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> bender se mi rompi di nuovo il cazzo in mp per convincermi delle cazzate che spari, non ti salverà nemmeno lecter.
> Mai distrarmi dal cazzeggio sul forum per stronzate.


:scared:


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e poi ti sei svegliato tutto sudato ed eccitato?


qui la morale è sempre quella non credere mai a nulla, uno deve avere le prove documentate se no, guarda mi metterei a cercare pestaggi di ragazzini apposta per trovare uno col beretto con la visiera e uno che prova a dargli una testata


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ... dovevi dirle, no quello che c'è sotto


eh lo sapevo già dove andavate a parare infatti l'ho scritto prima di te


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:


ora vedo se posso permettere di inviarmi mp solo a chi dico io!


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> qui la morale è sempre quella non credere mai a nulla, uno deve avere le prove documentate se no, guarda mi metterei a cercare pestaggi di ragazzini apposta *per trovare uno col beretto con la visiera e uno che prova a dargli una testata*


beh se è così t'è andata bene... qui da noi c'è gente che a testate ti frantuma un casco da moto, altro che berretto


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ora vedo se posso permettere di inviarmi mp solo a chi dico io!


credo si possa fare


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh lo sapevo già dove andavate a parare infatti l'ho scritto prima di te


seriamente... 150/90 alla tua età nun se po' legge... comincia ad allenarti e magna meno :up:


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ora vedo se posso permettere di inviarmi mp solo a chi dico io!


E io come faccio poi?!


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> seriamente... 150/90 alla tua età nun se po' legge... comincia ad allenarti e magna meno :up:


150/90 è veramente assurdo... :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ora vedo se posso permettere di inviarmi mp solo a chi dico io!


ho detto una cazzata... mi sa


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> 150/90 è veramente assurdo... :unhappy:


ma infatti... e non vuol fare l'elettrocardiogramma :unhappy:


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh se è così t'è andata bene... qui da noi c'è gente che a testate ti frantuma un casco da moto, altro che berretto


la testa ha preso parte della visiera e ci è scivolata sopra


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2015)

bevi molta roba gassata?


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti... e non vuol fare l'elettrocardiogramma :unhappy:


Ma a parte che credo che adesso sia obbligatorio per avere il certificato medico...o almeno, qui mi pare sia così...
Ci sono andata la settimana scorsa e la mia doc ha detto che devo farlo...
Ma io c'ho la pressione 120/80!!


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti... e non vuol fare l'elettrocardiogramma :unhappy:


ma ero agitato,ero in mutande su  un lettino con la dottoressa li,oggi o domani provo a recuperare un apparecchi per la pressione e la misuro in casa da solo e vediamo


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma ero agitato,ero in mutande su  un lettino con la dottoressa li,oggi o domani provo a recuperare un apparecchi per la pressione e la misuro in casa da solo e vediamo


Almeno era gnocca la dottoressa?


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma ero agitato,ero in mutande su  un lettino con la dottoressa li,oggi o domani provo a recuperare un apparecchi per la pressione e la misuro in casa da solo e vediamo


Figlio mio, tutt'al più per l'agitazione ti aumentano i battiti...


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> bevi molta roba gassata?


bevo acqua o spemuta di arance,non ho mai fumato e non bevo caffè, ma se vuoi evitare di essere al centro dell'attenzione e invece devi fare una visita, e chi ti controlla è una ragazza molto carina capisci bene che
ma qui non ne tiene conto nessuno


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bevo acqua o spemuta di arance,non ho mai fumato e non bevo caffè, ma se vuoi evitare di essere al centro dell'attenzione e invece devi fare una visita, e chi ti controlla è una ragazza molto carina capisci bene che
> ma qui non ne tiene conto nessuno


è probabile, comunque fai un paio di misurazioni mattino-sera


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh se è così t'è andata bene... qui da noi c'è gente che a testate ti frantuma un casco da moto, altro che berretto


ad uno che dice cazzate come quella qui sotto cosa vuoi dirgli, se non vaffanculo?


Bender ha detto:


> la testa ha preso parte della visiera e ci è scivolata sopra


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Figlio mio, tutt'al più per l'agitazione ti aumentano i battiti...


sarà anche che mi stringeva troppo la fascia sul braccio e un po mi sono irrigidito col braccio per contrastare la cosa, bo non lo so oltre a quello comunque ne ha usato un altro credo che si attacava alle dita credo misurasse sempre la pressione


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io come faccio poi?!


per i tuoi mp sconci c'è sempre posto! :up:


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ad uno che dice cazzate come quella qui sotto cosa vuoi dirgli, se non vaffanculo?


ancora, adesso pago 2 ragazzini per farlo e poi li riprendo guarda, per gli mp è colpa mia?


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ho detto una cazzata... mi sa


non ho trovato nulla che me lo permetta.
Vabbè, tanto ormai bender ha capito.


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Figlio mio, tutt'al più per l'agitazione ti aumentano i battiti...


no, anche la pressione


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è probabile, comunque fai un paio di misurazioni mattino-sera


al mattino dovrebbero essere più basse della sera? è plausibile?


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> al mattino dovrebbero essere più basse della sera? è plausibile?


in realtà io sapevo che al mattino ci possono essere dei picchi in salita, poi magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non ho trovato nulla che me lo permetta.
> Vabbè, tanto ormai bender ha capito.


adesso che tu non ci creda è una tua opinione, ma perchè dovrei inventarmi una storia, non mi sono mai inventato nulla a che pro, ti sembro una persona che si vanti di qualcosa? ti ho mandato un MP solo per cercare di spiegare come fosse andata, qui ogni volta si è sotto processo e la cosa più facile è dubitare e schernire il prossimo.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà io sapevo che al mattino ci possono essere dei picchi in salita, poi magari mi sbaglio


no ipotizzavo solamente non ne ho idea


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Figlio mio, tutt'al più per l'agitazione ti aumentano i battiti...


non me lo avrebbe detto lei se no, se mi mettono agitazione i camici bianchi, e poi credo che abbia notatato la velocità con cui mi sono rivestito


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma ero agitato,ero in mutande su  un lettino con la dottoressa li,oggi o domani provo a recuperare un apparecchi per la pressione e la misuro in casa da solo e vediamo


e quindi? Cioè vuoi dirmi che puoi misurarti la pressione solo così? Se te la misura un dottore o una dottoressa vai nel panico?


----------



## Vincent Vega (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender, cazzo, io non ti tratto male perché ti hanno preso a ben volere, a partire da Oscuro, e "vox populi vox dei".
Ma descrivere la scazzottata da sedicenni e promettere di riprodurla a mezzo video, è quasi peggio di pubblicare le foto su questo forum. Solo Lizzi aveva carta bianca, sul punto.
JB ha la sua procedura fanculizzante a raso, ma come dargli torto, su....

E poi minchia, fare il carino con la dottoressa figa era il minimo, e invece mi dici che non vedevi l'ora di andartene. Inventati un rossore allo scroto, un dolore alla prostata, una pubalgia mal curata di quando giocavi a calcetto saponato...

Che poi, sta dottoressa farà dei pompini da urlo. Perché una che ad un trentenne con 150/90 gli dice "ok, vada", la laurea solo a pompini può averla presa. Orsù.


----------



## drusilla (10 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Bender, cazzo, io non ti tratto male perché ti hanno preso a ben volere, a partire da Oscuro, e "vox populi vox dei".
> Ma descrivere la scazzottata da sedicenni e promettere di riprodurla a mezzo video, è quasi peggio di pubblicare le foto su questo forum. Solo Lizzi aveva carta bianca, sul punto.
> JB ha la sua procedura fanculizzante a raso, ma come dargli torto, su....
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Bender, cazzo, io non ti tratto male perché ti hanno preso a ben volere, a partire da Oscuro, e "vox populi vox dei".
> Ma descrivere la scazzottata da sedicenni e promettere di riprodurla a mezzo video, è quasi peggio di pubblicare le foto su questo forum. Solo Lizzi aveva carta bianca, sul punto.
> JB ha la sua procedura fanculizzante a raso, ma come dargli torto, su....
> 
> ...



muoro :risata:


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non me lo avrebbe detto lei se no, se mi mettono agitazione i camici bianchi, e poi credo che abbia notatato la velocità con cui mi sono rivestito


Bender, ti ha preso la pressione...io capisco tutto, ma porca puttana tu esageri.


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Bender, cazzo, io non ti tratto male perché ti hanno preso a ben volere, a partire da Oscuro, e "vox populi vox dei".
> Ma descrivere la scazzottata da sedicenni e promettere di riprodurla a mezzo video, è quasi peggio di pubblicare le foto su questo forum. Solo Lizzi aveva carta bianca, sul punto.
> JB ha la sua procedura fanculizzante a raso, ma come dargli torto, su....
> 
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Che poi, sta dottoressa farà dei pompini da urlo. Perché una che ad un trentenne con 150/90 gli dice "ok, vada", la laurea solo a pompini può averla presa. Orsù.


Che logica schiacciante!!!


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Grazie.


di cosa? eri tu la dottoressa


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> seriamente... 150/90 alla tua età nun se po' legge... comincia ad allenarti e magna meno :up:


allora seriamente ogni tanto quando mi gira uso la panca piana, anche facendola discontinuamente e senza costanza i miei 70 kg per serie da 10 li faccio, non sono tanti ma nemmeno pochi per come la faccio io.
ora inizierò il corso di arrampicata,e magari mi compro un orologio con cardio frequenzimetro anto per vedere, sperando siano abbastanza affidabili, parlo di quelli solo da polso non con la fascia pettorale da collegare


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma è così grave? ha capito che ero agitato, fidati


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ancora, adesso pago 2 ragazzini per farlo e poi li riprendo guarda, per gli mp è colpa mia?


paga una zoccola, che è meglio per te.


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Bender, cazzo, io non ti tratto male perché ti hanno preso a ben volere, a partire da Oscuro, e "vox populi vox dei".
> Ma descrivere la scazzottata da sedicenni e promettere di riprodurla a mezzo video, è quasi peggio di pubblicare le foto su questo forum. Solo Lizzi aveva carta bianca, sul punto.
> JB ha la sua procedura fanculizzante a raso, ma come dargli torto, su....
> 
> ...


questo è parlare!
Una hola per te.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e quindi? Cioè vuoi dirmi che puoi misurarti la pressione solo così? Se te la misura un dottore o una dottoressa vai nel panico?


se me la misurava il dottore solito di 60 anni certo che non andavo nel panico e poi per la pressione ti scoprono solo il braccio, mi ha anche oscultato con lo stetoscopio ed era molto vicina a me


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, anche la pressione


Ma sì, lo so...ma a 30 anni non ti può partire a picco la pressione in una situazione simile...150 la massima è comunque troppa...sto benedetto ragazzo mi schiattava d'infarto se la dottoressa sbagliava e gli toccava il pacco...


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sì, lo so...ma a 30 anni non ti può partire a picco la pressione in una situazione simile...150 la massima è comunque troppa...sto benedetto ragazzo mi schiattava d'infarto se la dottoressa sbagliava e gli toccava il pacco...


e pensa che pressione ha nello scroto!


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se me la misurava il dottore solito di 60 anni certo che non andavo nel panico e poi per la pressione ti scoprono solo il braccio, mi ha anche oscultato con lo stetoscopio ed era molto vicina a me


meno male che non le hai schizzato in faccia...


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se me la misurava il dottore solito di 60 anni certo che non andavo nel panico e poi per la pressione ti scoprono solo il braccio, mi ha anche oscultato con lo stetoscopio ed era molto vicina a me


Bender!!! Hai mai fatto un controllo prostatico?! Vai da un'androloga, da una proctologa, fai qualcosa!!!
E' per la salute!
Ti accompagno io...non mi voglio perdere la scena!


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> di cosa? eri tu la dottoressa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E' che a storiella della pressione mi stava facendo un po' scendere il latte. Il post di Vega restituisce un po' di vita al discorso, almeno.


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Oscuro... sei stato ottimista ed hai aperto questa discussione dal titolo "i progressi di bender"
Ma mi sa che sei stato troppo ottimista...


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Bender, cazzo, io non ti tratto male perché ti hanno preso a ben volere, a partire da Oscuro, e "vox populi vox dei".
> Ma descrivere la scazzottata da sedicenni e promettere di riprodurla a mezzo video, è quasi peggio di pubblicare le foto su questo forum. Solo Lizzi aveva carta bianca, sul punto.
> JB ha la sua procedura fanculizzante a raso, ma come dargli torto, su....
> 
> ...


cosa devo fare per dimostrare la mia buona fede, per questo ho detto del video, per dimostrare che è possibile.
a me da hai nervi che non mi si creda tutto qui


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> allora seriamente ogni tanto quando mi gira uso la panca piana, anche facendola discontinuamente e senza costanza i miei 70 kg per serie da 10 li faccio, non sono tanti ma nemmeno pochi per come la faccio io.
> ora inizierò il corso di arrampicata,e magari mi compro un orologio con cardio frequenzimetro anto per vedere, sperando siano abbastanza affidabili, parlo di quelli solo da polso non con la fascia pettorale da collegare


comincia a fare esercizi aerobici, lascia perdere la panca... fai un eletrocardiogramma sotto sforzo e se il medico ti da l'ok comincia a correre. Butta giù peso.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Oscuro... sei stato ottimista ed hai aperto questa discussione dal titolo "i progressi di bender"
> Ma mi sa che sei stato troppo ottimista...


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender!!! Hai mai fatto un controllo prostatico?! Vai da un'androloga, da una proctologa, fai qualcosa!!!
> E' per la salute!
> Ti accompagno io...non mi voglio perdere la scena!


ma che bastarda


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender!!! Hai mai fatto un controllo prostatico?! Vai da un'androloga, da una proctologa, fai qualcosa!!!
> E' per la salute!
> Ti accompagno io...non mi voglio perdere la scena!


mi fai ricordare quando ho fatto l'ecografia alle palline... e me l'ha fatta una dottoressa che non era da buttare.
Peccato non si sia accorta che avevo un'erezione...


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E' che a storiella della pressione mi stava facendo un po' scendere il latte. Il post di Vega restituisce un po' di vita al discorso, almeno.


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> cosa devo fare per dimostrare la mia buona fede, per questo ho detto del video, per dimostrare che è possibile.
> a me da hai nervi che non mi si creda tutto qui


Ma sti cazzi non se ne frega nessuno se hai fatto a botte o meno da pargolo, compriendi?


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se me la misurava il dottore solito di 60 anni certo che non andavo nel panico e poi per la pressione ti scoprono solo il braccio, mi ha anche oscultato con lo stetoscopio ed era molto vicina a me


:miiiii:


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma che bastarda


No ma ti immagini!?
Qui schizza la pressione alle stelle per un controllo del genere...
Io non oso immaginare!!! 
Ma c'è da ribaltarsi!!!


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :miiiii:


:up:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No ma ti immagini!?
> Qui schizza la pressione alle stelle per un controllo del genere...
> Io non oso immaginare!!!
> Ma c'è da ribaltarsi!!!


'starda :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2015)

Non ce la faccio.


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi fai ricordare quando ho fatto l'ecografia alle palline... e me l'ha fatta una dottoressa che non era da buttare.
> Peccato non si sia accorta che avevo un'erezione...


Ma perchè era sbadata...e pure lei aveva preso la laurea a suon di bocchini...mi sa che sul momento ha pensato avessi una vulva un po' gonfia...


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> mi fai ricordare quando ho fatto l'ecografia alle palline... e me l'ha fatta una dottoressa che non era da buttare.
> Peccato non si sia accorta che avevo un'erezione...



Ascolta zadig,HO GIà FALLITO CON QUELLA MERDA DI CONTE,NON FALLIRò ANCORA,meglio andar via.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> comincia a fare esercizi aerobici, lascia perdere la panca... fai un eletrocardiogramma sotto sforzo e se il medico ti da l'ok comincia a correre. Butta giù peso.


salire su per una corda a forza di braccia principalmente conta come esercizio aerobico, le salite sono anche abbastanza lunghe da quello che mi hanno detto anche 30/45 minuti, bo vedremo, comunque oggi o domani mi misuro la pressione tranquillo e vediamo


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè era sbadata...e pure lei aveva preso la laurea a suon di bocchini...mi sa che sul momento ha pensato avessi una vulva un po' gonfia...


è per questo che ha detto "oh guarda, questa sembra una prostata! Devo far controllare il macchinario..."?


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No ma ti immagini!?
> Qui schizza la pressione alle stelle per un controllo del genere...
> Io non oso immaginare!!!
> Ma c'è da ribaltarsi!!!


guarda, sto rileggendo il tutto... ma non è che Bender ci sta prendendo tutti per il culo?


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> 'starda :rotfl:


No no no!!! Voi non capite!! Qui la cosa è serissima!!!
Voglio essere come Bender!!! Voglio emozionarmi per così poco!!!
Altro che ginecologi, urologi, proctologi...
Voglio sentire il brivido della presa di pressione!!!
Che brutta cosa quando non ti emozioni più per un dito in culo!!!


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta zadig,HO GIà FALLITO CON QUELLA MERDA DI CONTE,NON FALLIRò ANCORA,meglio andar via.


prima meglio provare a prenderlo a calci in culo con scarpe antinfortunistiche belle pesanti, no?


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> è per questo che ha detto "oh guarda, questa sembra una prostata! Devo far controllare il macchinario..."?


E' che s'aspettava un utero e delle ovaie!!! Può succedere!!


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> guarda, sto rileggendo il tutto... ma non è che Bender ci sta prendendo tutti per il culo?


stasera metto la foto col certificato medico con data di oggi, per davvero eh,magari copro il cognome


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> guarda, sto rileggendo il tutto... ma non è che Bender ci sta prendendo tutti per il culo?


e ci prova a farlo pure con gli mp, il coglione!


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *salire su per una corda a forza di braccia principalmente conta come esercizio aerobico*, le salite sono anche abbastanza lunghe da quello che mi hanno detto anche 30/45 minuti, bo vedremo, comunque oggi o domani mi misuro la pressione tranquillo e vediamo


ma quando mai... vai a correreeee!


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che s'aspettava un utero e delle ovaie!!! Può succedere!!


 pensato fossi una donna barbuta, ormai è certo... 
Anche quel bel ricordo è sfumato... 
Mi sa che andrò dalla mia dottoressa a farmi controllare se ho le emorroidi, è meglio.
Mondo crudele...


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> stasera metto la foto col certificato medico con data di oggi, per davvero eh,magari copro il cognome


no, ma che sei andato a farti vedere ci credo eh... ma magari ti sei sifonato libraia e dottoressa, e a leggerci ti stai ad ammazzà de risate


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma quando mai... vai a correreeee!


suggerisco un bel nodo scorsoio, ben insaponato.


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no no!!! Voi non capite!! Qui la cosa è serissima!!!
> Voglio essere come Bender!!! Voglio emozionarmi per così poco!!!
> Altro che ginecologi, urologi, proctologi...
> Voglio sentire il brivido della presa di pressione!!!
> Che brutta cosa quando non ti emozioni più per un dito in culo!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> prima meglio provare a prenderlo a calci in culo con scarpe antinfortunistiche belle pesanti, no?


facciamo così guarda, vieni anche tu al raduno che faranno e vediamo se mi prendi a calci in culo, quando una persona è ostile con me e ho capito com'è, la mia soggezzione passa in un attimo.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no no!!! Voi non capite!! Qui la cosa è serissima!!!
> Voglio essere come Bender!!! Voglio emozionarmi per così poco!!!
> Altro che ginecologi, urologi, proctologi...
> Voglio sentire il brivido della presa di pressione!!!
> ...


ahahahahahahah


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pensato fossi una donna barbuta, ormai è certo...
> Anche quel bel ricordo è sfumato...
> Mi sa che andrò dalla mia dottoressa a farmi controllare se ho le emorroidi, è meglio.
> Mondo crudele...


L'ovaio policistico in effetti dà di quei problemi!
Meglio un'emorroide che una ragade, dai...magari ti va di culo!!!  Di culo ti va sicuramente!


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> suggerisco un bel nodo scorsoio, ben insaponato.


così la pressione gli va a 3 atmosfere


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> stasera metto la foto col certificato medico con data di oggi, per davvero eh,magari copro il cognome


questa sì che è una mossa vincente!





XD


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> facciamo così guarda, vieni anche tu al raduno che faranno e vediamo se mi prendi a calci in culo, quando una persona è ostile con me e ho capito com'è, la mia soggezzione passa in un attimo.


ok, ma mi metto il berretto con visiera, ecco!


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2015)

bender vai in corso italia, o a nervi in passeggiata e fatti delle belle corse lontano da questo posto .
aria , sole e coetanei 
via, sciò


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

*PROPOSTA NUOVO THREAD!!*
​
Oggi pomeriggio andiamo tutti a misurare la pressione e stasera postiamo gli scontrini col responso!!! 
Figata!!

Per un Tradinet più sano!


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma quando mai... vai a correreeee!


non è uno sforzo quello
va bè comunque ormai il corso lo faccio, correre non mi attira, mi pare un po noioso, e poi non saprei dove andare per conto mio, qui di sera sul lungo mare è pieno sembra un autostrada


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> bender vai in corso italia, o a nervi in passeggiata *e fatti delle belle corse *lontano da questo posto .
> aria , sole e coetanei
> via, sciò


oh ecco.


----------



## Vincent Vega (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> stasera metto la foto col certificato medico con data di oggi, per davvero eh,magari copro il cognome


basta che metti il nome della dottoressa. Ha doti - non diagnostiche - che possono interessare.


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non è uno sforzo quello
> va bè comunque ormai il corso lo faccio, correre non mi attira, mi pare un po noioso, e *poi non saprei dove andare per conto mio, qui di sera sul lungo mare è pieno sembra un autostrada*


la socialità, questa sconosciuta....


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *non è uno sforzo quello*
> va bè comunque ormai il corso lo faccio, correre non mi attira, mi pare un po noioso, e poi non saprei dove andare per conto mio, qui di sera sul lungo mare è pieno sembra un autostrada


non è aerobico... senti faccio sport da una vita, vuoi dimagrire e far scendere la pressione? Almeno per un anno, corri. Dalla foto che hai messo sarai almeno 10 chili sovrappeso.


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non è aerobico... senti faccio sport da una vita, vuoi dimagrire e far scendere la pressione? Almeno per un anno, corri. Dalla foto che hai messo sarai almeno 10 chili sovrappeso.


ha le maniglie dell'amore mancato?


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> oh ecco.


moltimodi sai che mi è rimasta impressa la cosa dei capezzoli sanguinanti?


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non è aerobico... senti faccio sport da una vita, vuoi dimagrire e far scendere la pressione? Almeno per un anno, corri. Dalla foto che hai messo sarai almeno 10 chili sovrappeso.


io se vado a correre sputo i polmoni... meglio camminata veloce  
adesso che arriva la bella stagione una bella passeggiata all'aria aperta la sera


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> moltimodi sai che mi è rimasta impressa la cosa dei capezzoli sanguinanti?


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *PROPOSTA NUOVO THREAD!!*
> ​
> Oggi pomeriggio andiamo tutti a misurare la pressione e stasera postiamo gli scontrini col responso!!!
> Figata!!
> ...


la mia doc però avrà una sessantina d'anni... se mi fa spogliare e si avvicina non penso che avrò le impennate bariche di Bender


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> moltimodi sai che mi è rimasta impressa la cosa dei capezzoli sanguinanti?


sempre vaselina come preliminare... è il mio motto :carneval:


----------



## Vincent Vega (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> cosa devo fare per dimostrare la mia buona fede, per questo ho detto del video, per dimostrare che è possibile.
> a me da hai nervi che non mi si creda tutto qui





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma sti cazzi non se ne frega nessuno se hai fatto a botte o meno da pargolo, compriendi?


Bender, ecco..leggi Spotless..
Benderino, tu hai visto "ricomincio da tre" di Massimo Troisi? Ecco. Benderino - Robertino. Esci, vai a rubare, tuocc e femmene.
Ma non postare mai più foto, e non raccontarci delle merende delle elementari e delle tecniche anti-capata del liceo. MAI!!!! (scusa Oscuro, so che glielo avresti detto nella prossima lezione, ma non ce la fo).
Puoi anche mandare a fanculo JB per allenarti (metti la visiera, però, perché lui ha il capoccione).


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ha le maniglie dell'amore mancato?


e pure belle grosse, dev'essere stata una grande pena


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

io sta cosa della visiera non l'ho mica capita...


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

le maniglie dell'amore ce le ho pure io... che c'avete contro le maniglie dell'amore? :incazzato:


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io sta cosa della visiera non l'ho mica capita...


se ho capito la storia, a quanto pare un bullo gli ha tirato una testata e lui avendo il cappellino l'ha evitata...


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la mia doc però avrà una sessantina d'anni... se mi fa spogliare e si avvicina non penso che avrò le impennate bariche di Bender


Ma possibile mai che vi devo insegnare sempre tutto?!
Vai in farmacia...adocchia qualche bella dottoressina fresca di laurea e dille che hai un capogiro!!
Fatti misura la pressione da lei...1 euro e passa la paura!


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma possibile mai che vi devo insegnare sempre tutto?!
> Vai in farmacia...adocchia qualche bella dottoressina fresca di laurea e dille che hai un capogiro!!
> Fatti misura la pressione da lei...1 euro e passa la paura!


bella lì... in farmacia mica mi fa spogliare   Comunque sai che hai ragione, ultimamente c'è un bel ricambio generazionale in farmacia...:singleeye:


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io sta cosa della visiera non l'ho mica capita...


è un po' come le ginocchiate sulle costole ai cani incazzati :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> *Bender, ecco..leggi Spotless..*
> Benderino, tu hai visto "ricomincio da tre" di Massimo Troisi? Ecco. Benderino - Robertino. Esci, vai a rubare, tuocc e femmene.
> Ma non postare mai più foto, e non raccontarci delle merende delle elementari e delle tecniche anti-capata del liceo. MAI!!!! (scusa Oscuro, so che glielo avresti detto nella prossima lezione, ma non ce la fo).
> Puoi anche mandare a fanculo JB per allenarti (metti la visiera, però, perché lui ha il capoccione).


leggerla e pisellarla, se ci casca!


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se ho capito la storia, a quanto pare un bullo gli ha tirato una testata e lui avendo il cappellino l'ha evitata...





zadig ha detto:


> è un po' come le ginocchiate sulle costole ai cani incazzati :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:risata: 

epica sta cosa, epica... :condom:


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> le maniglie dell'amore ce le ho pure io... che c'avete contro le maniglie dell'amore? :incazzato:


tu hai pure due cuscinettoni dell'amore...  quindi il resto passa in secondo piano.
bender no!


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> epica sta cosa, epica... :condom:


come dicevo prima... le cazzate, se proprio bisogna dirle, vanno dette bene!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2015)

*SI*

Giusto per capire:ma questo è un 3d serio di supporto psicologico al bender,CHE TUTTI E SCRIVO TUTTI ABBIAMO NEL CUORE E SUL CAZZO.Quindi cerchiamo di motivare il ragazzo.C'è un bender in tutti voi....


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto per capire:ma questo è un 3d serio di supporto psicologico al bender,CHE TUTTI E SCRIVO TUTTI ABBIAMO NEL CUORE E SUL CAZZO.Quindi cerchiamo di motivare il ragazzo.*C'è un bender in tutti voi....*


Ora non esageriamo.


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> tu* hai pure due cuscinettoni dell'amore*...  quindi il resto passa in secondo piano.
> bender no!



il che mi mette un po di difficoltà nell'andare a correre


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> tu hai pure due cuscinettoni dell'amore...  quindi il resto passa in secondo piano.
> bender no!


Ma tu che ne sai!? Secondo me Bender lì sotto c'ha robbbbbe allucinanti!


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu che ne sai!? Secondo me Bender lì sotto c'ha robbbbbe allucinanti!


allora vai ad ispezionare e poi facci il resoconto!
Ti togli una curiosità e fai un'opera di bene, due in uno


----------



## zadig (10 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> il che mi mette un po di difficoltà nell'andare a correre


credo di poter immaginare!
Però se le sincronizzi, magari riesci...
Un po' come quando si da la cadenza nelle marce che si fanno da militare.


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> allora vai ad ispezionare e poi facci il resoconto!
> Ti togli una curiosità e fai un'opera di bene, due in uno


No, a me piacciono ipodotati, dovresti saperlo...


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> credo di poter immaginare!
> *Però se le sincronizzi, magari riesci*...
> Un po' come quando si da la cadenza nelle marce che si fanno da militare.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:simy:


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto per capire:ma questo è un 3d serio di supporto psicologico al bender,CHE TUTTI E SCRIVO TUTTI ABBIAMO NEL CUORE E SUL CAZZO.Quindi cerchiamo di motivare il ragazzo.C'è un bender in tutti voi....


 dopo questo thread a me Bender non convince mica tanto..... :fischio:


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> bella lì... in farmacia mica mi fa spogliare   Comunque sai che hai ragione, ultimamente c'è un bel ricambio generazionale in farmacia...:singleeye:


L'ho notato anche io...ho più che altro notato che mi sto facendo vecchia! 
Quando mi trovo davanti il ragazzino ho quasi timore a chiedergli le cose...


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho notato anche io...ho più che altro notato che mi sto facendo vecchia!
> Quando mi trovo davanti il ragazzino ho quasi timore a chiedergli le cose...


il vero shock sarà quando ci presenteremo con l'esenzione del ticket per l'età


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il vero shock sarà quando ci presenteremo con l'esenzione del ticket per l'età


Minchia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Bender di chi pensi sia figlio? Porca puttana, se lui è un vitello* i genitori sono per forza due vacche*. E allora grazie al cazzo che vieni su così. Mica è un caso.


Tu alle elementari devi avere per forza saltato qualche passaggio fondamentale.


----------



## Homer (10 Aprile 2015)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipertensione_da_camice_bianco

Rientri in questa categoria?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu alle elementari devi avere per forza saltato qualche passaggio fondamentale.


Una vacca ed un toro non rendeva l'idea. Neanche un bue. Ed un uomo ti assicuro che può benissimo essere un vacca. E non mi fare girare i coglioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Bender, ecco..leggi Spotless..
> Benderino, tu hai visto "ricomincio da tre" di Massimo Troisi? Ecco. Benderino - Robertino. Esci, vai a rubare, tuocc e femmene.
> Ma non postare mai più foto, e non raccontarci delle merende delle elementari e delle tecniche anti-capata del liceo. MAI!!!! (scusa Oscuro, so che glielo avresti detto nella prossima lezione, ma non ce la fo).
> *Puoi anche mandare a fanculo JB per allenarti (metti la visiera, però, perché lui ha il capoccione)*.


No che non può. E stai al posto tuo.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dopo questo thread a me Bender non convince mica tanto..... :fischio:


----------



## Spot (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> View attachment 10040


:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Mattia, leva quella foto, cambia medico che questa manco è capace di riempire un modello e soprattutto rimettiti il capello, non sia mai che ti prendano a testate per strada.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mattia, leva quella foto, cambia medico che questa manco è capace di riempire un modello e soprattutto rimettiti il capello, non sia mai che ti prendano a testate per strada.


ha sbagliato anche il nome sul certificato così devo portare la ricevuta insieme,sul certificato ha scritto matteo ma io le avevo lasciato il tesserino sanitario,va bè credo non mi faranno storie,comunque può capitare di sbagliare,e poi è una sostituta,dopo le ferie tornerà il solito medico di prima


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ha sbagliato anche il nome sul certificato così devo portare la ricevuta insieme,sul certificato ha scritto matteo ma io le avevo lasciato il tesserino sanitario,va bè credo non mi faranno storie,comunque può capitare di sbagliare,e poi è una sostituta,dopo le ferie tornerà il solito medico di prima


Mattia, ma tu hai dei passatempi? Degli hobbies?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mattia, ma tu hai dei passatempi? Degli hobbies?


Io gli ho detto di venire qui. Ma cmq...hai letti che diventi zio jb?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io gli ho detto di venire qui. Ma cmq...hai letti che diventi zio jb?


Hai detto di venire qui a chi? Non voglio saperne un cazzo.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mattia, ma tu hai dei passatempi? Degli hobbies?


leggere libri e guardare film valgono,e archiviare su hard disck tutto quello di interessante che trovo su internet?
mi piace camminare per sentieri nei boschi , a si mi piaccio un sacco tutti gli strumenti di survivor da prepper,non mi viene in mente altro,prima mi piacevano anche i videogiochi ora li ho quasi abbandonati tranne rari casi.sto cercando qualcosa che mi piaccia,chissà che il corso di speleologia sia quello, ah prima intagliavo il legno niente di speciale strumenti semplici cucchiaii forchette coltelli stile pugnale di legno cose così


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai detto di venire qui a chi? Non voglio saperne un cazzo.


A Mattia no?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A Mattia no?


Ma non l'hai conosciuto qui?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non l'hai conosciuto qui?


Qui a londra intendo...gli ho detto di venire qui a londra..


----------



## Principessa (10 Aprile 2015)

*X Bender*

A quali siti e chat ti sei iscritto per conoscere donne?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Qui a londra intendo...gli ho detto di venire qui a londra..


Ah. Bene, brava. Alla grandissima.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> A quali siti e chat ti sei iscritto per conoscere donne?


ma lascio perdere per un pò , poi inizia il corso chissà
comunque erano lovepedia,okcupid,chatta.it.
badoo è l'unico che funzione e meetic costa come un abbonamento a sky:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> leggere libri e guardare film valgono,e archiviare su hard disck tutto quello di interessante che trovo su internet?
> mi piace camminare per sentieri nei boschi , a si mi piaccio un sacco tutti gli strumenti di survivor da prepper,non mi viene in mente altro,prima mi piacevano anche i videogiochi ora li ho quasi abbandonati tranne rari casi.sto cercando qualcosa che mi piaccia,chissà che il corso di speleologia sia quello, ah prima intagliavo il legno niente di speciale strumenti semplici cucchiaii forchette coltelli stile pugnale di legno cose così


Quanti anni hai detto che hai, Mattia?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Bene, brava. Alla grandissima.


È mio coetaneo piu o meno e qui a londra vedi che di hobby distrazioni e opportunita ne trova
..c hai sempre da ridire..uff


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Bene, brava. Alla grandissima.


tranquillo a meno che non faccio una vacanza non vado, in quel caso un saluto mi piacerebbe farglielo è una delle prime persone che mi ha contattato in MP, mi ricordo ancora quando ha scitto che aveva trovato una volpe mezza morta davanti a casa


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tranquillo a meno che non faccio una vacanza non vado, in quel caso un saluto mi piacerebbe farglielo è una delle prime persone che mi ha contattato in MP, mi ricordo ancora quando ha scitto che aveva trovato una volpe mezza morta davanti a casa


Mattia, per andare in vacanza prima devi fare qualcosa. Qualcos'altro dico. Altrimenti non è vacanza.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tranquillo a meno che non faccio una vacanza non vado, in quel caso un saluto mi piacerebbe farglielo è una delle prime persone che mi ha contattato in MP, mi ricordo ancora quando ha scitto che aveva trovato una volpe mezza morta davanti a casa



Hahahah te lo.ricordi...hahaha  :inlove:


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai detto che hai, Mattia?


fa differenza,tanto a meno che non rispondessi 15, sarebbe il solito discorso,comunque sono dell'83 ho 31 anni


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> fa differenza,tanto a meno che non rispondessi 15, sarebbe il solito discorso,comunque sono dell'83 ho 31 anni


Diplomato, laureato?


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Hahahah te lo.ricordi...hahaha  :inlove:


io le volpi le ho sempre viste tipo scia se mi tagliavano i sentieri nel bosco,qui davanti a casa mia solo piccioni, un gabbiano una volta un po di ricci e qualche uccellino,tutti raccolti e poi o liberati o portati all'empa


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diplomato, laureato?


diplomato


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> diplomato


Hai mai pensato di prestare servizio in qualche comunità? Comunità che operano nel sociale, dico.


----------



## Principessa (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma lascio perdere per un pò , poi inizia il corso chissà
> comunque erano lovepedia,okcupid,chatta.it.
> badoo è l'unico che funzione e meetic costa come un abbonamento a sky:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Chatta va bene! :up: 

Badoo te lo sconsiglio perche' e' un mega puttanaio e se tu non vuoi scopare e basta non va bene.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di prestare servizio in qualche comunità? Comunità che operano nel sociale, dico.


a parte la croce rossa o bianca? ora mi devo iscivere al test per un corso del collocamento lo avevo già fatto un po di mesi fa ma non ero passato non so se al test psicoattitudinale o al colloquio,c'erano 50 persone per 12 posti era solo un corso, requisiti  diploma di scuola media, all colloqui mi chiedono se avevo fatto ellettrotecnica prima perchè si basava su quella, non era una materia trattata nella mia scuola


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chatta va bene! :up:
> 
> Badoo te lo sconsiglio perche' e' un mega puttanaio e se tu non vuoi scopare e basta non va bene.


ma alla fine qualcuna che cerca una storia normale la troverò, poi su tutti i profili scivono non sono qui per avventure , cerco una storia seria, comunque è l'unico dove incontro persone.
alcune però non mi hanno risposto quando gli raccontavo un po com'ero così ora ometto parecchie cose,tipo non dico che ho avuto una sola storia di 14 anni, ma che ho avuto una storia molto lunga


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *a parte la croce rossa o bianca? *ora mi devo iscivere al test per un corso del collocamento lo avevo già fatto un po di mesi fa ma non ero passato non so se al test psicoattitudinale o al colloquio,c'erano 50 persone per 12 posti era solo un corso, requisiti  diploma di scuola media, all colloqui mi chiedono se avevo fatto ellettrotecnica prima perchè si basava su quella, non era una materia trattata nella mia scuola


Sì, Qualsiasi cosa, Caritas, comunità di recupero. Anche se organizzano qualcosa nella tua parrocchia, o anche in altre. Non importa se credi o meno, se si tratti di associazioni cristiane o laiche, basta che facciano del bene. E che tu ti faccia del bene facendo del bene. Non sto scherzando. Mentre aspetti di fare qualcosa d'altro, anche questo corso che dici, potresti fare del bene, a te e ad altri. Pensaci.


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, Qualsiasi cosa, Caritas, comunità di recupero. Anche se organizzano qualcosa nella tua parrocchia, o anche in altre. Non importa se credi o meno, se si tratti di associazioni cristiane o laiche, basta che facciano del bene. E che tu ti faccia del bene facendo del bene. Non sto scherzando. Mentre aspetti di fare qualcosa d'altro, anche questo corso che dici, potresti fare del bene, a te e ad altri. Pensaci.


ma si che ci penso,ora esco che vado al corso di speleologia inizia questa sera ciao a tutti e grazie alla prossima


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, Qualsiasi cosa, Caritas, comunità di recupero. Anche se organizzano qualcosa nella tua parrocchia, o anche in altre. Non importa se credi o meno, se si tratti di associazioni cristiane o laiche, basta che facciano del bene. E che tu ti faccia del bene facendo del bene. Non sto scherzando. Mentre aspetti di fare qualcosa d'altro, anche questo corso che dici, potresti fare del bene, a te e ad altri. Pensaci.



Quoto ... 
Tanto per rileggerlo. 

C'è veramente tanto. Per l'ambiente, scout malgrado tutto ecc. 
Pensare è il primo passo ... il secondo è andare / fare ...


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

*tornato*

eravamo solo 3 nuovi iscritti,compreso me,tutti maschi
però ci sono tanti soci che questa sera non c'erano e che partecipano alle uscite,comunque il corso sembra davvero molto bello dalle foto che ho visto


----------



## Homer (10 Aprile 2015)

Bender, hai provato come volontario di Protezione Civile?


----------



## Bender (10 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bender, hai provato come volontario di Protezione Civile?


no,ma credo che la sede più vicina sia lontana però devo guardare un po, ma la protezione civile a parte le situazione di emergenza tipo alluvioni,nell'ordinario di tutti gli altri giorni di cosa si occupano?


----------



## perplesso (11 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> no,ma credo che la sede più vicina sia lontana però devo guardare un po, ma la protezione civile a parte le situazione di emergenza tipo alluvioni,nell'ordinario di tutti gli altri giorni di cosa si occupano?


chiedi alla sezione Alpini.    la tua sta in via Pia.    loro ti sapranno dire tutto quello che vuoi sapere.


----------



## Spot (11 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiedi alla sezione Alpini.    la tua sta in via Pia.    loro ti sapranno dire tutto quello che vuoi sapere.


A' Bender, però devi esser ben contento: tutto sto sbatti per trovarmi qualcosa da fare manco mio padre se lo cala


----------



## perplesso (11 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A' Bender, però devi esser ben contento: tutto sto sbatti per trovarmi qualcosa da fare manco mio padre se lo cala


se ti piacciono i cani,il lavoro di squadra e il fare qualcosa di utile per gli altri,puoi iscriverti anche tu alle squadre di protezione civile 

è anche una buona scusa per levarsi da casa


----------



## Spot (11 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ti piacciono i cani,il lavoro di squadra e il fare qualcosa di utile per gli altri,puoi iscriverti anche tu alle squadre di protezione civile
> 
> è anche una buona scusa per levarsi da casa


Lo metterò nella lista dellemiille cose possibili 

Comunque, sempre per Bender: prova a vedere su scambieuropei.info


----------



## Horny (11 Aprile 2015)

ma infine, che progressi ha compiuto il bender?
mi riassumete?


----------



## perplesso (11 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma infine, che progressi ha compiuto il bender?
> mi riassumete?


mostra segni d'interesse per il mondo.  lo fa a modo suo,ma lo fa.


----------



## Bender (11 Aprile 2015)

*oggi conversazione con la libraia*

oggi pomeriggio sono uscito,ho fatto un lungo giro a piedi da casa per tutta savona, poi sono passato dalla libreria,e questa volta c'era,be lo sapevo prima ancora di entrare perchè c'era fuori il suo scooter.
il problema era che era affiancata dalla sua collega che si occupava di tutti o quasi i clienti, così ho aspettato girovagando tra gli scaffali e pensando a cosa dire.
a un certo punto la collega si allontana rimane solo lei faccio per andare verso la cassa deciso e vedo ritornare la collega così dietrofront repentino di 180 gradi
poi finalmente arriva il mometo giusto non c'è quasi più nessuno c'è solo lei alla cassa con la testa china sullo smatphone, arrivo li davanti e ci rimango per 30 secondi alza lo sguardo e mi nota, non l'avevo mai guardata da così vicino, ha le lentiggini appenna sopra le guance:inlove:.
comunque le chiedo dei bollini degli sconti sui libri e se per quelli ci vuole la tessera,le mi spiega parla ma sinceramente non ricordo proprio tutto quello che mi dice annuisco solo con la testa,poi mi dice che al il raffreddore e non parla proprio bene:inlove: comunque mi faccio dare il modulo per fare la tesserea invece di compilarlo li così ho la scusa per la volta prossima, ho visto che fanno anche degli eventi di presentazione serale con gli autori dei libri, ma mica posso chiederle se c'è cos' vado sono in 3 che lavorano li.


----------



## Bender (11 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiedi alla sezione Alpini.    la tua sta in via Pia.    loro ti sapranno dire tutto quello che vuoi sapere.


sei informato
scusa ma la sezione alpini e collegata alla protezione civile? comunque ora penso al corso tanto non dura molto si conclude il 24 maggio poi ho anche un corso al collocamento ma devo ancora fare il test di ingresso,non voglio accumulare troppe cose tutte insieme non sono abituato già ora in una settimana avrò visto una decina di persone nuove


----------



## Horny (11 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mostra segni d'interesse per il mondo.  lo fa a modo suo,ma lo fa.


ottimo.
tifo per lui :up:


----------



## Spot (11 Aprile 2015)

olè


----------



## Horny (11 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> olè


con la libraia l'avrei voluto più deciso, però.
il bender può fare d meglio :up:


----------



## Bender (11 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> con la libraia l'avrei voluto più deciso, però.
> il bender può fare d meglio :up:


seeee come no, già così ero in imbarazzo perchè la fissavo tutto il tempo negli occhi, ah tra l'altro oggi aveva un anello al dito, ma non era il classico solitario,aveva tante pietrine tutte in fila mah,comunque non sembrava proprio un anello di fidanzamento,ho notato però che quando non ci sono clienti è sempre impegnata a guardare lo smartphone.
comunque devo prepararmi a parlarci e sopratutto prepararmi a prendere la mazzata tra capo e collo
penso sempre a la lettera,magari è una ragazza che guarda oltre i luoghi comuni, se è fidanzata finisce li e bon ma se non lo è magari mi contatta, poi non è che mi monto la testa ma so che non do fastidio


----------



## Horny (11 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> seeee come no, già così ero in imbarazzo perchè la fissavo tutto il tempo negli occhi, ah tra l'altro oggi aveva un anello al dito, ma non era il classico solitario,aveva tante pietrine tutte in fila mah,comunque non sembrava proprio un anello di fidanzamento,ho notato però che quando non ci sono clienti è sempre impegnata a guardare lo smartphone.
> comunque devo prepararmi a parlarci e sopratutto prepararmi a prendere la mazzata tra capo e collo
> penso sempre a la lettera,magari è una ragazza che guarda oltre i luoghi comuni, se è fidanzata finisce li e bon ma se non lo è magari mi contatta, poi non è che mi monto la testa ma so che non do fastidio


scriverle una lettera????


----------



## Bender (11 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> scriverle una lettera????


si all'inizio era quella l'idea,pensavo o di lasciarla sullo scooter o al massimo dargliela alla cassa dopo che ho preso un libro
lo so che  non è il massimo,ma sarebbe un tentativo,magari non si ferma alla forma ma va oltre


----------



## perplesso (11 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sei informato
> scusa ma la sezione alpini e collegata alla protezione civile? comunque ora penso al corso tanto non dura molto si conclude il 24 maggio poi ho anche un corso al collocamento ma devo ancora fare il test di ingresso,non voglio accumulare troppe cose tutte insieme non sono abituato già ora in una settimana avrò visto una decina di persone nuove


i nuclei volontari alpini sono regolarmente inseriti nelle squadre della protezione civile nazionale e tu come apprendista speleologo avresti anche una buona chance di entrare come volontario.

e ti dovrai abituare a fare tante cose ed essere impegnato col corpo e con la mente,ragazzo.

hai larvato pure troppo


----------



## Bender (11 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> i nuclei volontari alpini sono regolarmente inseriti nelle squadre della protezione civile nazionale e tu come apprendista speleologo avresti anche una buona chance di entrare come volontario.
> 
> e ti dovrai abituare a fare tante cose ed essere impegnato col corpo e con la mente,ragazzo.
> 
> hai larvato pure troppo


semplicemente se prendo un impegno con qualcosa e si intersecano date diventa difficile,già li al corso gli altri 2 iscritti un giorno di un uscita non c'erano perchè andavano ad un addio al celibato.
apprendista speleologo ho fatto la prima lezione del corso di primo livello,è come il primo passo della maratona di new york.


----------



## Spot (12 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> seeee come no, già così ero in imbarazzo perchè la fissavo tutto il tempo negli occhi, ah tra l'altro oggi aveva un anello al dito, ma non era il classico solitario,aveva tante pietrine tutte in fila mah,comunque non sembrava proprio un anello di fidanzamento,ho notato però che quando non ci sono clienti è sempre impegnata a guardare lo smartphone.
> comunque devo prepararmi a parlarci e sopratutto prepararmi a prendere la mazzata tra capo e collo
> penso sempre a la lettera,magari è una ragazza che guarda oltre i luoghi comuni, se è fidanzata finisce li e bon ma se non lo è magari mi contatta, poi non è che mi monto la testa ma so che non do fastidio


Meno seghe mentali Benderino.
Devi farci solo una chiacchiera, non dei figli.


----------



## Bender (12 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Meno seghe mentali Benderino.
> Devi farci solo una chiacchiera, non dei figli.


sono schiavo del giudizio e dell'impressione che posso dare, non mi sento mai all'altezza con nessuna, vorrei capire se c'è dell'interesse prima di buttarmi,il prossimo passo sarà una domanda personale, le chiederò qual'è l'ultimo libro che le è piaciuto, so che è una domanda innoqua, ma per mè è già troppo personale.
a volte vorrei andare li e dire
ciao non so se sei impegnata,ma se per caso non lo sei mi farebbe piacere poterti conoscere.


----------



## Nicka (12 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sono schiavo del giudizio e dell'impressione che posso dare, non mi sento mai all'altezza con nessuna, vorrei capire se c'è dell'interesse prima di buttarmi,il prossimo passo sarà una domanda personale, le chiederò qual'è l'ultimo libro che le è piaciuto, so che è una domanda innoqua, ma per mè è già troppo personale.
> a volte vorrei andare li e dire
> ciao non so se sei impegnata,ma se per caso non lo sei mi farebbe piacere poterti conoscere.


Secondo il tuo sondaggio a quest'ora, con questa ragazza, dovresti già organizzare il pranzo di Natale vista la confidenza.
Ci sei stato infinite volte. Cos'è? Se è impegnata non ti farebbe piacere conoscerla? Non è mica lebbrosa!
Comunque lascia perdere la domanda personale...che le domande personali sono altre.
Piuttosto  chiedile un consiglio, inventati un genere che ti piace e chiedile un  consiglio in quel senso. Così magari intavolate un discorso...
La tua domanda è pericolosa...te lo spiego con un paio di esempi:

Bender: "ciao, qual è l'ultimo libro che ti è piaciuto?"
Ragazza: "no guarda, quelli di Mondolibri mi hanno già fottuta una volta."
Bender: "ah. ma io non volevo fotterti...cioè sì, cioè no no no, non hai capito, io volevo..."
Ragazza al telefono: "sicurezza? il solito stalker mi molesta"

Bender: "ciao, qual è l'ultimo libro che ti è piaciuto?"
Ragazza: "50 sfumature di grigio"
Bender: "ah...ok ciao"
Ragazza: "arrivederci"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo il tuo sondaggio a quest'ora, con questa ragazza, dovresti già organizzare il pranzo di Natale vista la confidenza.
> Ci sei stato infinite volte. Cos'è? Se è impegnata non ti farebbe piacere conoscerla? Non è mica lebbrosa!
> Comunque lascia perdere la domanda personale...che le domande personali sono altre.
> Piuttosto  chiedile un consiglio, inventati un genere che ti piace e chiedile un  consiglio in quel senso. Così magari intavolate un discorso...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (12 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo il tuo sondaggio a quest'ora, con questa ragazza, dovresti già organizzare il pranzo di Natale vista la confidenza.
> Ci sei stato infinite volte. Cos'è? Se è impegnata non ti farebbe piacere conoscerla? Non è mica lebbrosa!
> Comunque lascia perdere la domanda personale...che le domande personali sono altre.
> Piuttosto  chiedile un consiglio, inventati un genere che ti piace e chiedile un  consiglio in quel senso. Così magari intavolate un discorso...
> ...


guarda che non mi devo inventare generi che mi piacciono, il problema è che non so i generi che piacciono a lei.
la fantascienza ad esempio non è tanto amata in generale dalle ragazze, ma non posso nemmeno farmi consigliare un romanzo romantico, ci sono andato si tante volte ma piu che portare un libro alla cassa e pagare non ho fatto altro altre volte giravo semplicemente in libreria, ieri con la scusa della tessera ci ho parlato un po.
certo che mi farebbe piacere conoscerla comunque, ma mi stopperebbe  subito lei se è impegnata, per questo eviterei.
si mondolibri, io entro in una libreria per promuovere libri a una commessa che li vende:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sei simpatica te ne do atto, e hai ragione se mi dicesse 50 sfumature di grigio non potrei dirgli bene mi fido lo prendo vorrei leggerlo


----------



## Spot (12 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda che non mi devo inventare generi che mi piacciono, il problema è che non so i generi che piacciono a lei.
> la fantascienza ad esempio non è tanto amata in generale dalle ragazze, ma non posso nemmeno farmi consigliare un romanzo romantico, ci sono andato si tante volte ma piu che portare un libro alla cassa e pagare non ho fatto altro altre volte giravo semplicemente in libreria, ieri con la scusa della tessera ci ho parlato un po.
> certo che mi farebbe piacere conoscerla comunque, ma mi stopperebbe  subito lei se è impegnata, per questo eviterei.
> si mondolibri, io entro in una libreria per promuovere libri a una commessa che li vende:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sei simpatica te ne do atto, e hai ragione se mi dicesse 50 sfumature di grigio non potrei dirgli bene mi fido lo prendo vorrei leggerlo


Guarda, l'ultiima volta che sono entrata alla Giunti ho intavolato con la cassiera un discorso di tre quarti d'ora su Fahrenheit 451 e il film di Truffaut. Sono una pessima conversatrice, ma la tipa era molto interessata e mi ha dato un sacco di consigli utili.

E' facile, puoi trovare mille scuse, farti consigliare qualcosa. 
Mi fa paura quando scrivi che sei schiavo dei giudizi altrui. Sono cose che non dovresti nè dire nè pensare, e possono rovinare del tutto il tuo rapporto con gli altri. Liberatene. Te lo dice una che si fa mettere facilmente in soggezione dalle persone e si considera anche vagamente sociopatica.


----------



## Bender (12 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Guarda, l'ultiima volta che sono entrata alla Giunti ho intavolato con la cassiera un discorso di tre quarti d'ora su Fahrenheit 451 e il film di Truffaut. Sono una pessima conversatrice, ma la tipa era molto interessata e mi ha dato un sacco di consigli utili.
> 
> E' facile, puoi trovare mille scuse, farti consigliare qualcosa.
> Mi fa paura quando scrivi che sei schiavo dei giudizi altrui. Sono cose che non dovresti nè dire nè pensare, e possono rovinare del tutto il tuo rapporto con gli altri. Liberatene. Te lo dice una che si fa mettere facilmente in soggezione dalle persone e si considera anche vagamente sociopatica.


scusa ma essere sociopatici non è l'opposto di essere sociofobici.
un scocipatico non accetta le regole della società e va contro correte e tal volta ignora tutti quanti non si pone nessun problema morale di come si comporta.
ti racconto solo un anedoto per farti capire perchè lo sono diventato, io vivo da solo da molto i primi anni dopo aver finito la scuola avevo tipo 20 col mio migliore amico facevamo passeggiata di notte molto lunghe su strade di campagna andavamo da savona fino a altare ora non so esattamente quant'è ma ci vogliono tipo 30 minuti di auto be una volta mi hanno visto dei conoscenti e sono andati a chiedere a mi nonna cosa ci facevo li di notte a piedi, un altra volta invece solo perchè avevo la luce accesa che si vedeva dalla strada ed era tardi tipo le 2 o le 3 una vicina di casa di mia nonna sempre a chiedergli come mai stavo alzato fino a tardi.
abito un po in periferia a savona in un piccolo quartiere e qui è sempre stato così si conoscono tutti, non sono solo paranoie le mie
Fahrenheit 451 bellissimo libro, hai mai visto il film equilibrium? me lo ricorda molto per alcune cose


----------



## Spot (12 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> scusa ma essere sociopatici non è l'opposto di essere sociofobici.
> un scocipatico non accetta le regole della società e va contro correte e tal volta ignora tutti quanti non si pone nessun problema morale di come si comporta.
> *ti racconto solo un anedoto per farti capire perchè lo sono diventato, io vivo da solo da molto i primi anni dopo aver finito la scuola avevo tipo 20 col mio migliore amico facevamo passeggiata di notte molto lunghe su strade di campagna andavamo da savona fino a altare ora non so esattamente quant'è ma ci vogliono tipo 30 minuti di auto be una volta mi hanno visto dei conoscenti e sono andati a chiedere a mi nonna cosa ci facevo li di notte a piedi, un altra volta invece solo perchè avevo la luce accesa che si vedeva dalla strada ed era tardi tipo le 2 o le 3 una vicina di casa di mia nonna sempre a chiedergli come mai stavo alzato fino a tardi.*
> abito un po in periferia a savona in un piccolo quartiere e qui è sempre stato così si conoscono tutti, non sono solo paranoie le mie
> Fahrenheit 451 bellissimo libro, hai mai visto il film equilibrium? me lo ricorda molto per alcune cose


Socioqualcosa. Termine usato alla cavolo, effettivamente sociofobici è più corretto.

Complimenti per il neretto, stavo entrando in affanno leggendo.
Ma sinceramente, che te ne frega? Io vivo in una cittadella pettegola di merda, e ho vissuto un'infanzia circondata da bulletti che mi prendevano in giro. Dai ragazzo, sei grande e adulto, non ti possono pesare queste sciocchezze.


----------



## Bender (12 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Socioqualcosa. Termine usato alla cavolo, effettivamente sociofobici è più corretto.
> 
> Complimenti per il neretto, stavo entrando in affanno leggendo.
> Ma sinceramente, che te ne frega? Io vivo in una cittadella pettegola di merda, e ho vissuto un'infanzia circondata da bulletti che mi prendevano in giro. Dai ragazzo, sei grande e adulto, non ti possono pesare queste sciocchezze.


non lo so mi danno fastidio, mi da fastidio che lo dicano a mia nonna che poi si preoccupa.
e poi non sono la persona che risponde a provocazioni o altro, anche se mi dicessero qualcosa direttamente me lo farei scivolare addosso, sono tutte le cose non dette e gli sguardi che mi danno fastidio è complicato, ma se conosco una persona e so che gli sto antipatico me ne faccio una ragione, ma se la cosa è ambigua mi turba.
comunque sto cercando di cambiare, ho visto che non è tutto nero e la maggior parte delle persone se glie ne dai la possibilità sono aperte al dialogo


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

*o tutto o niente*

oggi che ormai è diventato già ieri ho passato la giornata con una ragazza che mi ha contattato dopo parecchio tempo che le avevo scritto senza avere risposta,è stata una bella giornata abbiamo parlato per tutto il tempo, io ho parlato tantissimo, lei mi ha raccontato tutto di lei anche troppo considerato che era la prima volta che ci vedevamo, molte cose molto intime che ti segnano la vita e te la cambiano totalmente, li ho capito che fino a adesso sono stato un privilegiato, lei mi piace ma ho paura, le ho raccontato come sono, la mia storia e ora credo che si aspetti una replica con lei, mi ha detto che cerca stabilità, che vuole costruire qualcosa, be lo capisco è normale, ma io non ho idea se andrà come con la mia ex, oppure se poi iniziando a frequentarla non mi innamori o finisca presto, perchè magari dopo i primi momenti vada sbiadendo. dopo quello che ha passato non se lo merita, e poi come se non bastasse mi hanno contattato altre 2 ragazze, ora ho la curiosità di conoscerle fuori, chiedo un vostro parere, io so che finchè non sono sicuro sta volta eviterò di avere rapporti, finche non ho rapporti con nessuna non è scorretto vederle per passarci una giornata normale insieme, non so nemmeno se dirlo a questa ragazza che mi devo incontrare con altre, non vorrei la prendesse male, non credevo di finirci mai in una situazione così.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi che ormai è diventato già ieri ho passato la giornata con una ragazza che mi ha contattato dopo parecchio tempo che le avevo scritto senza avere risposta,è stata una bella giornata abbiamo parlato per tutto il tempo, io ho parlato tantissimo, lei mi ha raccontato tutto di lei anche troppo considerato che era la prima volta che ci vedevamo, molte cose molto intime che ti segnano la vita e te la cambiano totalmente, li ho capito che fino a adesso sono stato un privilegiato, lei mi piace ma ho paura, le ho raccontato come sono, la mia storia e ora credo che si aspetti una replica con lei, mi ha detto che cerca stabilità, che vuole costruire qualcosa, be lo capisco è normale, *ma io non ho idea se andrà come con la mia ex, oppure se poi iniziando a frequentarla non mi innamori o finisca presto*, perchè magari dopo i primi momenti vada sbiadendo. dopo quello che ha passato non se lo merita, e poi come se non bastasse mi hanno contattato altre 2 ragazze, ora ho la curiosità di conoscerle fuori, chiedo un vostro parere, io so che finchè non sono sicuro sta volta eviterò di avere rapporti, finche non ho rapporti con nessuna non è scorretto vederle per passarci una giornata normale insieme, non so nemmeno se dirlo a questa ragazza che mi devo incontrare con altre, non vorrei la prendesse male, non credevo di finirci mai in una situazione così.


Bender, cazzo, non puoi saperlo se non ci provi.

E provaci, cazzo.


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi che ormai è diventato già ieri ho passato la giornata con una ragazza che mi ha contattato dopo parecchio tempo che le avevo scritto senza avere risposta,è stata una bella giornata abbiamo parlato per tutto il tempo, io ho parlato tantissimo, lei mi ha raccontato tutto di lei anche troppo considerato che era la prima volta che ci vedevamo, molte cose molto intime che ti segnano la vita e te la cambiano totalmente, li ho capito che fino a adesso sono stato un privilegiato, lei mi piace ma ho paura, le ho raccontato come sono, la mia storia e ora credo che si aspetti una replica con lei, mi ha detto che cerca stabilità, che vuole costruire qualcosa, be lo capisco è normale, ma io non ho idea se andrà come con la mia ex, oppure se poi iniziando a frequentarla non mi innamori o finisca presto, perchè magari dopo i primi momenti vada sbiadendo. dopo quello che ha passato non se lo merita, e poi come se non bastasse mi hanno contattato altre 2 ragazze, ora ho la curiosità di conoscerle fuori, chiedo un vostro parere, io so che finchè non sono sicuro sta volta eviterò di avere rapporti, finche non ho rapporti con nessuna non è scorretto vederle per passarci una giornata normale insieme, non so nemmeno se dirlo a questa ragazza che mi devo incontrare con altre, non vorrei la prendesse male, non credevo di finirci mai in una situazione così.


Daje, Bender, daje!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> oggi che ormai è diventato già ieri ho passato la giornata con una ragazza che mi ha contattato dopo parecchio tempo che le avevo scritto senza avere risposta,è stata una bella giornata abbiamo parlato per tutto il tempo, io ho parlato tantissimo, lei mi ha raccontato tutto di lei anche troppo considerato che era la prima volta che ci vedevamo, molte cose molto intime che ti segnano la vita e te la cambiano totalmente, li ho capito che fino a adesso sono stato un privilegiato, lei mi piace ma ho paura, le ho raccontato come sono, la mia storia e ora credo che si aspetti una replica con lei, mi ha detto che cerca stabilità, che vuole costruire qualcosa, be lo capisco è normale, ma io non ho idea se andrà come con la mia ex, oppure se poi iniziando a frequentarla non mi innamori o finisca presto, perchè magari dopo i primi momenti vada sbiadendo. dopo quello che ha passato non se lo merita, e poi come se non bastasse mi hanno contattato altre 2 ragazze, ora ho la curiosità di conoscerle fuori, chiedo un vostro parere, io so che finchè non sono sicuro sta volta eviterò di avere rapporti, finche non ho rapporti con nessuna non è scorretto vederle per passarci una giornata normale insieme, non so nemmeno se dirlo a questa ragazza che mi devo incontrare con altre, non vorrei la prendesse male, non credevo di finirci mai in una situazione così.



Bender,va bene tutto,ascolta un grande stronzo:l'ovatta nelle mutande aiuta...mi raccomando...!:up:


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi che ormai è diventato già ieri ho passato la giornata con una ragazza che mi ha contattato dopo parecchio tempo che le avevo scritto senza avere risposta,è stata una bella giornata abbiamo parlato per tutto il tempo, io ho parlato tantissimo, lei mi ha raccontato tutto di lei anche troppo considerato che era la prima volta che ci vedevamo, molte cose molto intime che ti segnano la vita e te la cambiano totalmente, li ho capito che fino a adesso sono stato un privilegiato, lei mi piace ma ho paura, le ho raccontato come sono, la mia storia e ora credo che si aspetti una replica con lei, mi ha detto che cerca stabilità, che vuole costruire qualcosa, be lo capisco è normale, ma io non ho idea se andrà come con la mia ex, oppure se poi iniziando a frequentarla non mi innamori o finisca presto, perchè magari dopo i primi momenti vada sbiadendo. dopo quello che ha passato non se lo merita, e poi come se non bastasse mi hanno contattato altre 2 ragazze, ora ho la curiosità di conoscerle fuori, chiedo un vostro parere, io so che finchè non sono sicuro sta volta eviterò di avere rapporti, finche non ho rapporti con nessuna non è scorretto vederle per passarci una giornata normale insieme, non so nemmeno se dirlo a questa ragazza che mi devo incontrare con altre, non vorrei la prendesse male, non credevo di finirci mai in una situazione così.


ti metti davvero troppi problemi... più leggerezza e meno paranoie. Esci, conoscile... parli di correttezza come se fossi già fidanzato da anni. Non pensare a innamoramenti, ma quando mai... vivi più rilassato. Se capita capita, non programmare a priori sempre tutto.


----------



## Homer (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo il tuo sondaggio a quest'ora, con questa ragazza, dovresti già organizzare il pranzo di Natale vista la confidenza.
> Ci sei stato infinite volte. Cos'è? Se è impegnata non ti farebbe piacere conoscerla? Non è mica lebbrosa!
> Comunque lascia perdere la domanda personale...che le domande personali sono altre.
> Piuttosto  chiedile un consiglio, inventati un genere che ti piace e chiedile un  consiglio in quel senso. Così magari intavolate un discorso...
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ti metti davvero troppi problemi... più leggerezza e meno paranoie. Esci, conoscile... parli di correttezza come se fossi già fidanzato da anni. Non pensare a innamoramenti, ma quando mai... vivi più rilassato. Se capita capita, non programmare a priori sempre tutto.


non voglio dare dispiaceri o fare danni, questa ragazza mi ha raccontato tanto di se fin da subito.


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non voglio dare dispiaceri o fare danni, questa ragazza mi ha raccontato tanto di se fin da subito.


Rileggi nobody e datti una risposta.

Guarda che se ti accorgi che la tipa con cui sei uscito non fa per te al massimo la condanni a 10 minuti di delusione.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *non voglio dare dispiaceri o fare dann*i, questa ragazza mi ha raccontato tanto di se fin da subito.


chi ti ha detto di farne?


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Rileggi nobody e datti una risposta.
> 
> Guarda che se ti accorgi che la tipa con cui sei uscito non fa per te al massimo la condanni a 10 minuti di delusione.


si se me ne accorgo subito, ma mi piace solo che so troppo del suo passato io so che non farei mai le cose che ha subito da altri, ma il mio dilemma è ci mettiamo insieme e poi se tra 3 , 6 mesi o un anno mi accorgo che non sono innamorato di lei, come ne esco?per come sono ho aura che ci rimarrei insieme lo stesso


----------



## lothar57 (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> seeee come no, già così ero in imbarazzo perchè la fissavo tutto il tempo negli occhi, ah tra l'altro oggi aveva un anello al dito, ma non era il classico solitario,aveva tante pietrine tutte in fila mah,comunque non sembrava proprio un anello di fidanzamento,ho notato però che quando non ci sono clienti è sempre impegnata a guardare lo smartphone.
> comunque devo prepararmi a parlarci e sopratutto prepararmi a prendere la mazzata tra capo e collo
> penso sempre a la lettera,magari è una ragazza che guarda oltre i luoghi comuni, se è fidanzata finisce li e bon ma se non lo è magari mi contatta, poi non è che mi monto la testa ma so che non do fastidio


Ma nooooooooo e'il suo bello farsi le donne altrui........prova fidati di me amico.


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si se me ne accorgo subito, ma mi piace solo che so troppo del suo passato io so che non farei mai le cose che ha subito da altri, ma il mio dilemma è ci mettiamo insieme e poi se tra 3 , 6 mesi o un anno mi accorgo che non sono innamorato di lei, come ne esco?per come sono ho aura che ci rimarrei insieme lo stesso


Ne esci come ne escono tutti.
Inoltre potrebbe succedere l'inverso: potresti smettere di piacerle tu. O rischi o crepi.

Se poi vuoi evitare questo genere di cose, castrati e fatti monaco.


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ne esci come ne escono tutti.
> Inoltre potrebbe succedere l'inverso: potresti smettere di piacerle tu. O rischi o crepi.
> 
> Se poi vuoi evitare questo genere di cose, *castrati e fatti monaco*.


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooo e'il suo bello farsi le donne altrui........prova fidati di me amico.


io mi faccio delle colpe anche per cose di cui ora capisco che oggettivamente agli occhi di tutti colpe non ne avevo, figurati se vado con una ragazza impegnata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
lo so che nessuno mi da una medaglia, ma alcuni aspetti di me di quello che sono, mi fanno stare bene con me stesso,se tolgo anche le poce cose che mi distinguono, non mi rimane più niente.
ancora ho un po il senso di colpa per come è finita anche se mi ha lasciato lei e dopo 2 mesi sotto natale mi ha detto che stava già con un altro


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> *Ne esci come ne escono tutti*.
> Inoltre potrebbe succedere l'inverso: potresti smettere di piacerle tu. O rischi o crepi.
> 
> Se poi vuoi evitare questo genere di cose, castrati e fatti monaco.


se capitasse che non le piaccio più io non sarebbe dura ma non come dover chiudere io,comunque ne parlerò con lei tanto finchè non finiremo a letto insieme saremmo solo come amici,finche non supero quella linea sono abbastanza tranquillo
 per il neretto:
io fino a 6 mesi fa non ero mai stato lasciato e fin ora non ho mai lasciato, quindi una cosa che per tutti è tanto naturale perchè nell'arco di una vita è capitata più volte, per mè non lo è tieni conto di questo


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si se me ne accorgo subito, ma mi piace solo che so troppo del suo passato io so che non farei mai le cose che ha subito da altri,* ma il mio dilemma è ci mettiamo insieme e poi se tra 3 , 6 mesi o un anno mi accorgo che non sono innamorato di lei, come ne esco*?per come sono ho aura che ci rimarrei insieme lo stesso


ne esci senza tradirla, semplicemente trovando le palle di dirle una cosa spiacevole ma vera... non ti amo più. Ma poi cazzo... ci si possono mettere questi problemi solo avendo parlato una volta con una donna?


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooo e'il suo bello farsi le donne altrui........prova fidati di me amico.


si vabbè... con i timori che ha Bender dagli pure questi consigli


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ne esci senza tradirla, semplicemente trovando le palle di dirle una cosa spiacevole ma vera... non ti amo più. Ma poi cazzo... ci si possono mettere questi problemi solo avendo parlato una volta con una donna?


è che penso sempre a tutte le variabili e i risvolti.e mi sentirei davvero in colpa se capitasse.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è che penso sempre a tutte le variabili e i risvolti.e mi sentirei davvero in colpa se capitasse.


il problema con te non è spezzarti le rotule.   è svitarti quella roba strana che hai nel cranio.

smettila di pensare.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è che penso sempre a tutte le variabili e i risvolti.e mi sentirei davvero in colpa se capitasse.


[video=youtube;Oup02vWVYEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oup02vWVYEo[/video]


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema con te non è spezzarti le rotule.   è svitarti quella roba strana che hai nel cranio.
> 
> smettila di pensare.


le ho sritto ora i miei dubbi, mi ha risposto così
" vivi più tranquillo,ti fai troppe paranoie"
già questo mi basta per provare a vedere come và


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> le ho sritto ora i miei dubbi, mi ha risposto così
> "* vivi più tranquillo,ti fai troppe paranoie"*
> già questo mi basta per provare a vedere come và


mi sa che legge il forum


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Oup02vWVYEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oup02vWVYEo[/video]


lo conosco il film
sto guardando ricomincio da 3, non lo ricordavo se l'ho visto ero bambino,comunque mi fa strano vedere certe situazioni come lui che fa il giro attorno al palazzo per creare l'occasione per salutarla
mi fa pensare che sono così visto da fuori:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: anche perchè lo avrei fatto anche io, però ha fatto tutto la donna ha iniziato la conversazione l'ha continuata e gli a detto se la accompagnava se mi capitava anche a me così con quelle della farinata mica mi tiravo indietro
devo ancora vederlo finire comunque niente spoiler


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che legge il forum


ma figurati le ho detto che scrivevo su un forum, per capire un po tutte le dinamiche delle relazioni, visto che pratica zero o quasi, ma non le ho mica detto quale o il mio nick.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma figurati le ho detto che scrivevo su un forum, per capire un po tutte le dinamiche delle relazioni, visto che pratica zero o quasi, ma non le ho mica detto quale o il mio nick.


era una battuta...


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> era una battuta...


Non ci siamo, non ci siamo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una vacca ed un toro non rendeva l'idea. Neanche un bue. Ed un uomo ti assicuro che può benissimo essere un vacca. E non mi fare girare i coglioni.


potevi cavartela con 'coppia di bovini'. Mi dispiace ma la prossima volta ti voglio più preparato.
Già che devi dire insulsaggini, che siano almeno corrette nella forma.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*

Va bene ricomincio da 3,poi guardati "scusate il ritardo"e"pensavo fosse amore invece era un calesse"....:up:


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ci siamo, non ci siamo...


eh lo so...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Va bene ricomincio da 3,poi guardati* "scusate il ritardo"*e"pensavo fosse amore invece era un calesse"....:up:


il Napoli che perde col Cesena...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> potevi cavartela con 'coppia di bovini'. Mi dispiace ma la prossima volta ti voglio più preparato.
> Già che devi dire insulsaggini, che siano almeno corrette nella forma.


Ma quali insulsaggini cogliona, che sto stronzo cagato a forza non e' che arriva dal nulla. Oh. St'handicappata. Stai zitta una cazzo di volta. Altrimenti se devi dire veramente coglionate tienile per qualche cagata filodem stile Don Ciotti o similari.


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ci siamo, non ci siamo...


e va bè dai, è solo sritto qui, non c'è la mimica facciale e prendo tutto per buono.
per assurdo ora mi sentirei anche più sicuro a provarci con la libraia, perchè sto iniziando a parlare con tante ragazze e perchè forse c'è anche la consapevolezza che se andasse male c'è sempre questa ragazza qui con cui ci siamo visti, e mi sento un po stronzo però a pensare così


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e va bè dai, è solo sritto qui, non c'è la mimica facciale e prendo tutto per buono.
> per assurdo* ora mi sentirei anche più sicuro a provarci con la libraia, perchè sto iniziando a parlare con tante ragazze e perchè forse c'è anche la consapevolezza che se andasse male c'è sempre questa ragazza qui con cui ci siamo visti,* e mi sento un po stronzo però a pensare così


:calcio:


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e va bè dai, è solo sritto qui, non c'è la mimica facciale e prendo tutto per buono.
> per assurdo ora mi sentirei anche più sicuro a provarci con la libraia, perchè sto iniziando a parlare con tante ragazze e perchè forse c'è anche la consapevolezza che se andasse male c'è sempre questa ragazza qui con cui ci siamo visti, e mi sento un po stronzo però a pensare così


............

......................

..................................


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quali insulsaggini cogliona, che sto stronzo cagato a forza non e' che arriva dal nulla. Oh. St'handicappata. Stai zitta una cazzo di volta. Altrimenti se devi dire veramente coglionate tienile per qualche cagata filodem stile Don Ciotti o similari.


Insulsaggini, ribadisco: cose che non hanno un senso, insipide, prive di vivacità di pensiero. Tipo questa, patatone.


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Va bene ricomincio da 3,poi guardati "scusate il ritardo"e"pensavo fosse amore invece era un calesse"....:up:


pensavo fosse amore... l'ho visto da bambino ma non lo ricordo. il titolo mi faceva sorridere pensavo a una persona travolta da una carrozza che gli andava incontro innamorato 
comunque credo che se sono persone intelligenti quelle che incontro capiscano e se non lo sono sarebbe un problema da subito iniziare qualcosa.
ho solo paura che inizi una guerra come dici tu:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e va bè dai, è solo sritto qui, non c'è la mimica facciale e prendo tutto per buono.
> per assurdo ora mi sentirei anche più sicuro a provarci con la libraia, perchè sto iniziando a parlare con tante ragazze e perchè forse c'è anche la consapevolezza che se andasse male c'è sempre questa ragazza qui con cui ci siamo visti, e mi sento un po stronzo però a pensare così


Bender, il tuo primo fine deve essere uscire dalla palude.
Pure se ci provi e ti va male esci dalla palude.
Non mi devi diventare un castigapapere, devi solo prendere un po' di sicurezza in te.


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> ............
> 
> ......................
> 
> ..................................


non hai parole quindi? pensi che sono troppo esagerato nella morale?


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :calcio:


sta a significare che dovrei provarci lo stesso con la libraia?


----------



## Homer (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e va bè dai, è solo sritto qui, non c'è la mimica facciale e prendo tutto per buono.
> per assurdo ora mi sentirei anche più sicuro a provarci con la libraia, perchè sto iniziando a parlare con tante ragazze e perchè forse c'è *anche la consapevolezza che se andasse male c'è sempre questa ragazza qui con cui ci siamo visti, e mi sento un po stronzo però a pensare così*



Guardie, portatelo via......:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Homer (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sta a significare che dovrei provarci lo stesso con la libraia?



No, a lui piace quell'emoticon :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non hai parole quindi? pensi che sono troppo esagerato nella morale?


Penso che sei un coglione. Affettuosamente parlando.
L'ha detto la Sbri, devi uscire dalla palude. Poi il resto vien da sè...

Il ragionamento finale non è da stronzo, ma è proprio di una tristezza più unica che rara.
Il mondo non gira intorno alle donne, non gira intorno alla tua ex e non gira intorno a quelle che conosci in libreria o su internet.
Metti un po' te stesso al centro del tuo mondo, fottitene del resto, che il resto arriva...


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e va bè dai, è solo sritto qui, non c'è la mimica facciale e prendo tutto per buono.
> per assurdo ora mi sentirei anche più sicuro a provarci con la libraia, perchè sto iniziando a parlare con tante ragazze e perchè forse c'è anche la consapevolezza che se andasse male c'è sempre questa ragazza qui con cui ci siamo visti, e mi sento un po stronzo però a pensare così


Bender......






niente lasciamo stà


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Insulsaggini, ribadisco: cose che non hanno un senso, insipide, prive di vivacità di pensiero. Tipo questa, patatone.


Dai, levati.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Penso che sei un coglione. Affettuosamente parlando.
> L'ha detto la Sbri, devi uscire dalla palude. Poi il resto vien da sè...
> 
> Il ragionamento finale non è da stronzo, ma è proprio di una tristezza più unica che rara.
> ...


:up:
ascoltala Bender...


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Penso che sei un coglione. Affettuosamente parlando.
> L'ha detto la Sbri, devi uscire dalla palude. Poi il resto vien da sè...
> 
> Il ragionamento finale non è da stronzo, ma è proprio di una tristezza più unica che rara.
> ...


ma ti rendi conto che proprio per il fatto che tutti pensano in questo modo è la causa della maggior parte dei problemi.
comunque io sono consapevole dei miei limiti,ma so di essere coerente e come parlo qui parlo esattamente fuori al mio migliore amico o nei messaggi privati con altri utenti.
mentre tante persone le ho scoperte molto più tranquille e migliori tramite MP e penso che sia dovuto a questa guerra del più forte che vi fate tra tutti sul forum, che a pare mio non ha senso, a volte mostrarsi per quello che si è non è da deboli.
senza contare che ho notato che accade che alcuni nuovi utenti cedano al gioco e si trasformino o facciano finta di farlo per assecondarvi, mi viene in mente l'ultimo fake la storia della fidanzata in procinto di sposarsi che poi andava col dottorino che le aveva offerto il caffè col cuore, a un certo punto ha iniziato ad insultare per uniformarsi e avere approvazione, bè all'inizio quando ero iscritto ci avevo pensato pure io per farmi prendere sul serio, poi ho desistito perchè anche se qui nel virtuale comunque non era da me


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *ma ti rendi conto che proprio per il fatto che tutti pensano in questo modo è la causa della maggior parte dei problemi.*
> comunque io sono consapevole dei miei limiti,ma so di essere coerente e come parlo qui parlo esattamente fuori al mio migliore amico o nei messaggi privati con altri utenti.
> mentre tante persone le ho scoperte molto più tranquille e migliori tramite MP e penso che sia dovuto a questa guerra del più forte che vi fate tra tutti sul forum, che a pare mio non ha senso, a volte mostrarsi per quello che si è non è da deboli.
> senza contare che ho notato che accade che alcuni nuovi utenti cedano al gioco e si trasformino o facciano finta di farlo per assecondarvi, mi viene in mente l'ultimo fake la storia della fidanzata in procinto di sposarsi che poi andava col dottorino che le aveva offerto il caffè col cuore, a un certo punto ha iniziato ad insultare per uniformarsi e avere approvazione, bè all'inizio quando ero iscritto ci avevo pensato pure io per farmi prendere sul serio, poi ho desistito perchè anche se qui nel virtuale comunque non era da me


Sul neretto: ma vai a cagare. Non hai proprio capito.

Tutto il resto del discorso non l'ho capito, io farei la guerra a chi è più forte?
Guarda che quello che ti dico qui te lo direi tranquillamente in MP, senza alcun tipo di problema.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto che proprio per il fatto che tutti pensano in questo modo è la causa della maggior parte dei problemi.
> comunque io sono consapevole dei miei limiti,ma so di essere coerente e come parlo qui parlo esattamente fuori al mio migliore amico o nei messaggi privati con altri utenti.
> mentre tante persone le ho scoperte molto più tranquille e migliori tramite MP e penso che sia dovuto a questa guerra del più forte che vi fate tra tutti sul forum, che a pare mio non ha senso, *a volte mostrarsi per quello che si è non è da deboli.*
> senza contare che ho notato che accade che alcuni nuovi utenti cedano al gioco e si trasformino o facciano finta di farlo per assecondarvi, mi viene in mente l'ultimo fake la storia della fidanzata in procinto di sposarsi che poi andava col dottorino che le aveva offerto il caffè col cuore, a un certo punto ha iniziato ad insultare per uniformarsi e avere approvazione, bè all'inizio quando ero iscritto ci avevo pensato pure io per farmi prendere sul serio, poi ho desistito perchè anche se qui nel virtuale comunque non era da me


infatti mostrarsi per quello che si è non è da deboli... mi pare che nessuno ti abbia dato del debole. L'aggettivo più frequente è un altro. 
Hai avuto molti consigli in chiaro sul forum, vedi tu se seguirli o meno.


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sul neretto: ma vai a cagare. Non hai proprio capito.
> 
> Tutto il resto del discorso non l'ho capito, io farei la guerra a chi è più forte?
> Guarda che quello che ti dico qui te lo direi tranquillamente in MP, senza alcun tipo di problema.


lo so io non parlavo di me ma in generale per come si scaldano facilmente gli animi qui dentro, e non si arriva mai a una fine o quasi.
per gli MP ho avuto piacevoli sorprese di persone che erano meno dure di come percepivo, per quello mi sono fatto questa idea tutto li,considera che io prima di entrare su questo forum non avevo mai scritto nulla sul web, come dissi ad una ragazza che ho conosciuto io usavo internet solo per prendere le li per li capì male e mi chiese ma in che senso, io al doppio senso non ci arrivavo nemmeno, comunque era inteso per prendere informazioni,musica e film ,ma di mio non lasciavo nulla


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti mostrarsi per quello che si è non è da deboli... mi pare che nessuno ti abbia dato del debole. L'aggettivo più frequente è un altro.
> Hai avuto molti consigli in chiaro sul forum, vedi tu se seguirli o meno.


ho già deciso di provarci con la libraia, di chiederle se ha voglia di conoscermi
devo solo trovare un po di coraggio parlandoci poco per volta e avendo un po più di confidenza che mi dia sicurezza


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

*COLPITO*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFLMv6ywAfs
1.01.40"
mi ci ritrovo parecchio in questo passaggio


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so io non parlavo di me ma in generale per come si scaldano facilmente gli animi qui dentro, e non si arriva mai a una fine o quasi.
> per gli MP ho avuto piacevoli sorprese di persone che erano meno dure di come percepivo, per quello mi sono fatto questa idea tutto li,considera che io prima di entrare su questo forum non avevo mai scritto nulla sul web, come dissi ad una ragazza che ho conosciuto io usavo internet solo per prendere le li per li capì male e mi chiese ma in che senso, io al doppio senso non ci arrivavo nemmeno, comunque era inteso per prendere informazioni,musica e film ,ma di mio non lasciavo nulla


Ma guarda che utilizzare un registro più duro non significa "scaldarsi", significa non appoggiare discorsi che sono senza alcun fondamento. E significa invitarti a una sonora svegliata.

Dai cazzo Bender, qua mi sembrano più o meno tutti dei bravi "ascoltatori" (e grazie, che ci starebbero a fare su un forum se no).


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma guarda che utilizzare un registro più duro non significa "scaldarsi", significa non appoggiare discorsi che sono senza alcun fondamento. E significa invitarti a una sonora svegliata.
> 
> Dai cazzo Bender, qua mi sembrano più o meno tutti dei bravi "ascoltatori" (e grazie, che ci starebbero a fare su un forum se no).


e va bè si vede che ho capito male fin dall'inizio, però quando si inaspriscono i toni fino al punto di far andare via utenti, non credo sia solo per non appoggiare discorsi, non parlo di me ma di altri casi che ho letto da quando sono qui


----------



## drusilla (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender, la dolce quasi sposina stravolta dal dottorino era un uomo che si diverte a inventare personaggi nei fora, probabilmente perché non ha un cazzo da fare... ti credo che a un certo punto ha cominciato a scrivere come un camionista ceceno!![emoji41] [emoji41]


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e va bè si vede che ho capito male fin dall'inizio, però quando si inaspriscono i toni fino al punto di far andare via utenti, non credo sia solo per non appoggiare discorsi, non parlo di me ma di altri casi che ho letto da quando sono qui


Quando diventa palese che siamo davanti a un troll o a un fake c'è il divertimento allo sfottimento violento.
Ma per chi è qui ed è "vero", a seconda della propria percezione, non c'è trattamento aspro. O comunque se c'è c'è all'inizio, poi ci si capisce.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e va bè si vede che ho capito male fin dall'inizio, però quando si inaspriscono i toni fino al punto di far andare via utenti, non credo sia solo per non appoggiare discorsi, non parlo di me ma di altri casi che ho letto da quando sono qui


in realtà tu lo fai apposta per farmi perdere la pazienza.  ammettilo


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender, la dolce quasi sposina stravolta dal dottorino era un uomo che si diverte a inventare personaggi nei fora, probabilmente perché non ha un cazzo da fare... ti credo che a un certo punto ha cominciato a scrivere come un camionista ceceno!![emoji41] [emoji41]


si lo avevo letto fino alla fine era un clone lo so,ma aveva ribattutto da quello che avevo percepito io per cercare di integrarsi visto che lo stavano insultando tutti


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si lo avevo letto fino alla fine era un clone lo so,ma aveva ribattutto da quello che avevo percepito io per cercare di integrarsi visto che lo stavano insultando tutti


Ma cosa vuoi che si integri un clone dai!


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà tu lo fai apposta per farmi perdere la pazienza.  ammettilo


non è davvero mia intenzione, io pensavo a JB che aveva fatto andare via caciottina tutto li


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che si integri un clone dai!


lo so ma voi eravate in buona fede non lo sapevate ancora, avevate il dubbio forse per la storia, ma non la certezza, anche di me tutti pensavano fossi un fake all'inizio, per questo ho usato quell'esempio


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so ma voi eravate in buona fede non lo sapevate ancora, avevate il dubbio forse per la storia, ma non la certezza, anche di me tutti pensavano fossi un fake all'inizio, per questo ho usato quell'esempio


Ma tu sei qui, il fake del caffè cuoricioso no.


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so ma voi eravate in buona fede non lo sapevate ancora, avevate il dubbio forse per la storia, ma non la certezza, *anche di me tutti pensavano fossi un fake all'inizio*, per questo ho usato quell'esempio


Azz. Ma solo con me non è successo? 
Probabilmente la mia storia era troppo banale per sembrare inverosimile :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so ma voi eravate in buona fede non lo sapevate ancora, avevate il dubbio forse per la storia, ma non la certezza, anche di me tutti pensavano fossi un fake all'inizio, per questo ho usato quell'esempio


infatti io voglio offrirti un caffè proprio per essere sicuro che esisti e non esci fuori dalla mia fantasia


----------



## Principessa (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so ma voi eravate in buona fede non lo sapevate ancora, avevate il dubbio forse per la storia, ma non la certezza, anche di me tutti pensavano fossi un fake all'inizio, per questo ho usato quell'esempio


Io ho sempre pensato che fossi vero!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non è davvero mia intenzione, *io pensavo a JB che aveva fatto andare via caciottina tutto li*


Io non ho fatto andare via nessuno. Prendi nota.


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Azz. Ma solo con me non è successo?
> Probabilmente la mia storia era troppo banale per sembrare inverosimile :rotfl:


io ho pensato tu fossi un fake, ma non per la tua storia.. ma perché scrivi benissimo, prosa fluente e sei capitata subito dopo dejaneera e il dottorino, che scriveva appunto da romanzo.. poi ho capito che era tutto vero


----------



## Homer (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Penso che sei un coglione. *Affettuosamente parlando.
> L'ha detto la Sbri, devi uscire dalla palude. Poi il resto vien da sè...
> 
> Il ragionamento finale non è da stronzo, ma è proprio di una tristezza più unica che rara.
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> Sul neretto: *ma vai a cagare*. Non hai proprio capito.
> 
> Tutto il resto del discorso non l'ho capito, io farei la guerra a chi è più forte?
> Guarda che quello che ti dico qui te lo direi tranquillamente in MP, senza alcun tipo di problema.



Non va bene, stai usando un linguaggio troppo scurrile che non ti si addice


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Insulsaggini, ribadisco: cose che non hanno un senso, insipide, prive di vivacità di pensiero. Tipo questa, *patatone*.



avevo letto *platone *


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho pensato tu fossi un fake, ma non per la tua storia.. ma perché scrivi benissimo, prosa fluente e sei capitata subito dopo dejaneera e il dottorino, che scriveva appunto da romanzo.. poi ho capito che era tutto vero


benissimo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
c'ero da prima e i primi mie post erano un torrente in piena senza virgole, poi gli invece che le per indicare il genere femminile infatti ero un po ambiguo e ci ho messo un po a capirlo
nei primi post però ero sconvolto stavo male davvero,avevo appena scoperto quello che reputavo impossibile e avevo il dubbio non fosse solo una cosa platonica,poi sono passati 8 mesi si è scoperto che il ragazzo fantastico era una ragazza e pensavo che il problema era risolto e sono andato via, ogni tanto davo una sbirciatina, quando ho iniziato a scrivere dinuovo per fare dei saluti un post innoquo, pochi giorni dopo scopro che si sente con un altro, non mi sembrava vero cioè proprio quando avevo ricominciato qui e cos'è una maledizione


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto andare via nessuno. Prendi nota.


questa è la tua versione.
ma parecchi hanno dei dubbi, se litighi furiosamente in chiaro con una persona e poi poco dopo lei decide di andare via per un po, anche se è il buon gusto di non dire il motivo è quasi scontato il perchè.


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> benissimo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> c'ero da prima e i primi mie post erano un torrente in piena senza virgole, poi gli invece che le per indicare il genere femminile infatti ero un po ambiguo e ci ho messo un po a capirlo
> nei primi post però ero sconvolto stavo male davvero,avevo appena scoperto quello che reputavo impossibile e avevo il dubbio non fosse solo una cosa platonica,poi sono passati 8 mesi si è scoperto che il ragazzo fantastico era una ragazza e pensavo che il problema era risolto e sono andato via, ogni tanto davo una sbirciatina, quando ho iniziato a scrivere dinuovo per fare dei saluti un post innoquo, pochi giorni dopo scopro che si sente con un altro, non mi sembrava vero cioè proprio quando avevo ricominciato qui e cos'è una maledizione


correggi la q prima che arrivi fantastica


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che fossi vero!


lo so mi ricordo tutto io tranquilla, poi alla fine i tuoi consigli dopo un annetto o più li ho seguiti
un pò in ritardo


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2015)

nooo Bender io dicevo Spotless mind :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no, di te non l'ho mai pensato.. si capiva da subito che eri veramente sconvolto...


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti io voglio offrirti un caffè proprio per essere sicuro che esisti e non esci fuori dalla mia fantasia


è un po un paradosso esistere e stare anche nella fantasia no,confido che se mi conoscerai, magari poi tornando qui te la prenderai meno, quando mi leggerai dinuovo


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nooo Bender io dicevo Spotless mind :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> no, di te non l'ho mai pensato.. si capiva da subito che eri veramente sconvolto...


non avevo guardato il quote:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender viene alla cena a Milano..........


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2015)

*Si*

BENDER è COSA MIA PIANO CON LE PAROLE!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> questa è la tua versione.
> ma parecchi hanno dei dubbi, se litighi furiosamente in chiaro con una persona e poi poco dopo lei decide di andare via per un po, anche se è il buon gusto di non dire il motivo è quasi scontato il perchè.


Ma non è mia versione, Mattia, l'ha proprio detto Caciotta.


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non va bene, stai usando un linguaggio troppo scurrile che non ti si addice


Chiedo venia...


----------



## Homer (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiedo venia...



Guarda che lo dico per te, se ti leggono così c'è il rischio che riceverai sempre meno mp da cucco :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Guarda che lo dico per te, se ti leggono così c'è il rischio che riceverai sempre meno mp da cucco :singleeye:


Ancora meno????
Echeccazzzzz!!!! Ops!!!


----------



## Homer (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ancora meno????
> *Echeccazzzzz!!!!* Ops!!!


:incazzato::incazzato:

Ma scusa, tu non fai parte della schiera di fighi e fighe del forum tutti con gli occhi azzurri, verdi e trasparenti, con fisico da urlo e ottimo stipendio??


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Ma scusa, tu non fai parte della schiera di fighi e fighe del forum tutti con gli occhi azzurri, verdi e trasparenti, con fisico da urlo e ottimo stipendio??


Io????
Ma se io sono uno scaldabagno!!!


----------



## Homer (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io????
> Ma se io sono uno scaldabagno!!!


Ho capito, sei il sogno nel cassetto di LDS


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho capito, sei il sogno nel cassetto di LDS


Esatto!!!


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho pensato tu fossi un fake, ma non per la tua storia.. ma perché scrivi benissimo, prosa fluente e sei capitata subito dopo dejaneera e il dottorino, che scriveva appunto da romanzo.. poi ho capito che era tutto vero


bon, ma così mi lusinghi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (13 Aprile 2015)

perchè questo thread è allagato? Si è rotto qualche tubo dell'acqua?

...

ah, c'è bender che piagnucola come suo solito, quindi è tutto normale.


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è mia versione, Mattia, l'ha proprio detto Caciotta.


ok quella parte non l'ho vista, se lo ha detto lei che era la diretta interessata allora basta, mi sono fatto un idea sbagliata io


----------



## Bender (13 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bender viene alla cena a Milano..........


ne fate un altra? ho perso il 3d poi dopo mi documento


----------



## Ecate (14 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> leggere libri e guardare film valgono,e *archiviare su hard disck tutto quello di interessante che trovo su internet?*
> mi piace camminare per sentieri nei boschi , a si mi piaccio un sacco tutti gli strumenti di survivor da prepper,non mi viene in mente altro,prima mi piacevano anche i videogiochi ora li ho quasi abbandonati tranne rari casi.sto cercando qualcosa che mi piaccia,chissà che il corso di speleologia sia quello, ah prima intagliavo il legno niente di speciale strumenti semplici cucchiaii forchette coltelli stile pugnale di legno cose così


Vale tutto tranne il grassetto


----------



## banshee (15 Aprile 2015)

*BENDEEEEER*

ma sta libraia???


----------



## banshee (15 Aprile 2015)

(e non scrivete FLCT)


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> (e non scrivete FLCT)


Lo hai preso a cuore pure tu..mi fa piacere...


----------



## banshee (15 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lo hai preso a cuore pure tu..mi fa piacere...


sì, ma non ci aggiorna! cazzialo tu, a te sta a sentire :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> sì, ma non ci aggiorna! cazzialo tu, a te sta a sentire :carneval:


No,stark è più autorevole su ste cose,o magari gas....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,stark è più autorevole su ste cose,o magari gas....:rotfl:


ho capito ti tiri indietro....


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> ho capito ti tiri indietro....


No,so quando è il momento di farmi da parte...che è diverso.


----------



## banshee (16 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,so quando è il momento di farmi da parte...che è diverso.


mica l'avevo letto, l'ho letto ora..


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> mica l'avevo letto, l'ho letto ora..


Chiaramente vale da caso a caso.....:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (16 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,stark è più autorevole su ste cose,o magari gas....:rotfl:


ma per cosa?


----------



## Bender (17 Aprile 2015)

*tragedia*

questa sera poco fa sono stato alla seconda lezione teorica del corso di speleologia, questa domenica, tra 2 giorni ci sarà l'uscita in grotta,parlando di abbigliamento scopro che bisogna cambiarsi dopo usciti da là e fin qui tutto normale finchè non sento che per cambio si intende anche le mutande, ora la grotta è in mezzo al bosco, io mi dovrei spogliare nudo nel bosco con altre quindici persone tra cui 5 o 6 donne.
bo non so mica come andrà a finire, ma ormai ho pagato e sono iscritto


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> questa sera poco fa sono stato alla seconda lezione teorica del corso di speleologia, questa domenica, tra 2 giorni ci sarà l'uscita in grotta,parlando di abbigliamento scopro che bisogna cambiarsi dopo usciti dalla e fin qui tutto normale finchè non sento che per cambio si intende anche le mutande, ora la grotta è in mezzo al bosco, io mi dovrei spogliare nudo nel bosco con altre quindici persone tra cui 5 o 6 donne.
> bo non so mica come andrà a finire, ma ormai ho pagato e sono iscritto


E quale sarebbe esattamente il problema?


----------



## Bender (18 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe esattamente il problema?


di base già non mi sento a mio agio con le persone,sono sociofobico, be forse per tutti è normale per mè è un grosso problema poi in più siamo all'aperto va bè mi sa che farò un corso intensivo per diventare come arturo brachetti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_WLUcTQ_Ws


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> questa sera poco fa sono stato alla seconda lezione teorica del corso di speleologia, questa domenica, tra 2 giorni ci sarà l'uscita in grotta,parlando di abbigliamento scopro che bisogna cambiarsi dopo usciti dalla e fin qui tutto normale finchè non sento che per cambio si intende anche le mutande, ora la grotta è in mezzo al bosco, io mi dovrei spogliare nudo nel bosco con altre quindici persone tra cui 5 o 6 donne.
> bo non so mica come andrà a finire, ma ormai ho pagato e sono iscritto


in che senso come andrà ra a finire?

temi un assalto ?
temi di buttare l'occhio?
ti vergogni ?


----------



## Bender (18 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> in che senso come andrà ra a finire?
> 
> temi un assalto ?
> temi di buttare l'occhio?
> ti vergogni ?


temo un coccolone, si mi vergogno, mi vergognavo dalla dottoressa in mutande fai te


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> temo un coccolone, si mi vergogno, mi vergognavo dalla dottoressa in mutande fai te



Mi dispiace 
non sapevo fossi sociofobico...

Ora mi spiego un pochino di cose dei tuoi racconti ...


----------



## Alessandra (18 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> questa sera poco fa sono stato alla seconda lezione teorica del corso di speleologia, questa domenica, tra 2 giorni ci sarà l'uscita in grotta,parlando di abbigliamento scopro che bisogna cambiarsi dopo usciti dalla e fin qui tutto normale finchè non sento che per cambio si intende anche le mutande, ora la grotta è in mezzo al bosco, io mi dovrei spogliare nudo nel bosco con altre quindici persone tra cui 5 o 6 donne.
> bo non so mica come andrà a finire, ma ormai ho pagato e sono iscritto




tranquillo e sereno. Non c'è ninete di male o di imbarazzante.
Cerca di cambiarti con nonchalance già dalla prima volta così nessuno noterà il tuo imbarazzo.
Poi ci farai l'abitudine e vedrai che non c'è nulla di cui vergognarsi.


----------



## Bender (18 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Mi dispiace
> non sapevo fossi sociofobico...
> 
> Ora mi spiego un pochino di cose dei tuoi racconti ...


non lo sapevo nemmeno io, diciamo che ci sono arrivato dopo, da quando sono stato lasciato, credo e penso di esserlo


----------



## Bender (18 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> tranquillo e sereno. Non c'è ninete di male o di imbarazzante.
> Cerca di cambiarti con nonchalance già dalla prima volta così nessuno noterà il tuo imbarazzo.
> Poi ci farai l'abitudine e vedrai che non c'è nulla di cui vergognarsi.


tanto ormai su sta barca ci sono,tra le altre cose la prima grotta è la più facile, più conosciuta e pi visitata oltre ad essere relativamente vicino alla strada, quindi non è detto ci sia solo il nostro gruppo.
pessimismo e fastidio
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t356vAq0sA


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> questa sera poco fa sono stato alla seconda lezione teorica del corso di speleologia, questa domenica, tra 2 giorni ci sarà l'uscita in grotta,parlando di abbigliamento scopro che bisogna cambiarsi dopo usciti dalla e fin qui tutto normale finchè non sento che per cambio si intende anche le mutande, ora la grotta è in mezzo al bosco, io mi dovrei spogliare nudo nel bosco con altre quindici persone tra cui 5 o 6 donne.
> bo non so mica come andrà a finire, ma ormai ho pagato e sono iscritto


Ma tu hai fatto il militare?
Domanda retorica mi sa...


----------



## Bender (18 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu hai fatto il militare?
> Domanda retorica mi sa...


la visita l'ho fatta e sono stato a la spezia 4 giorni dal mio anno in poi non l'ha fatto più nessuno tranne quelli di ferma volontaria che poi volevano farlo di professione, so per certo che non l'ha fatto nessuno perchè insieme a me c'erano tutti i mie compagni di elementari e medie e poi ho sentito che non hanno richiamato nessuno.
e poi la visita medica è un conto qui si parla di spogliarsi all'aperto


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2015)

*bender*



Bender ha detto:


> la visita l'ho fatta e sono stato a la spezia 4 giorni dal mio anno in poi non l'ha fatto più nessuno tranne quelli di ferma volontaria che poi volevano farlo di professione, so per certo che non l'ha fatto nessuno perchè insieme a me c'erano tutti i mie compagni di elementari e medie e poi ho sentito che non hanno richiamato nessuno.
> e poi la visita medica è un conto qui si parla di spogliarsi all'aperto



E sti cazzi!Bender testa alto,petto in fuori e cazzo dritto.Gli altri sono meglio di te?NO.Bender parti da questo assunto di vita:gli altri hanno solo più esperienza di te,non sono meglio di te,devi solo spingere sull'acceleratore.Tu stai in autostrada a 90 kmh...velocità da perfetto pijanculo,adesso vedi le macchine sfrecciare,ma tu non sai ancora quanto puoi andare e per quanto puoi andare.E allora,caro il mio cazzone,scala una marcia,freccia sinistra accesa,e dai gas,gli altri non sono meglio di te...e vai....dai gas a quella cazzo di macchina che sei...e vedi a quanto riesci ad  andare.....e vedrai...fra un pò li passerai e gli piscerai dal finestrino....coraggio amico,abbiamo cominciato tutti così!


----------



## Alessandra (18 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tanto ormai su sta barca ci sono,tra le altre cose la prima grotta è la più facile, più conosciuta e pi visitata oltre ad essere relativamente vicino alla strada, quindi non è detto ci sia solo il nostro gruppo.
> pessimismo e fastidio
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t356vAq0sA


Aspetta. ...cerco di capire.....
temi che qualcuno si accorga dell'ovatta nelle mutande??


----------



## Homer (18 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> la visita l'ho fatta e sono stato a la spezia 4 giorni dal mio anno in poi non l'ha fatto più nessuno tranne quelli di ferma volontaria che poi volevano farlo di professione, so per certo che non l'ha fatto nessuno perchè insieme a me c'erano tutti i mie compagni di elementari e medie e poi ho sentito che non hanno richiamato nessuno.
> e poi la visita medica è un conto qui si parla di spogliarsi all'aperto


Bender, credo che abbiamo predisposto (anche un semplice lenzuolo appeso tra due rami) un luogo dove potersi cambiare in intimità, non penso che facciamo spogliare insieme delle persone che nemmeno si conoscono, tanto più in mezzo ad un bosco con temperature non proprio da SPA. :up:
Tu fregatene, e magari fai cadere l'occhio....


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Aspetta. ...cerco di capire.....
> temi che qualcuno si accorga dell'ovatta nelle mutande??


Aleeee [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Bender, credo che abbiamo predisposto (anche un semplice lenzuolo appeso tra due rami) un luogo dove potersi cambiare in intimità, non penso che facciamo spogliare insieme delle persone che nemmeno si conoscono, tanto più in mezzo ad un bosco con temperature non proprio da SPA. :up:
> Tu fregatene, e magari fai cadere l'occhio....



TI RINGRAZIO PER LA FATTIVA COLLABORAZIONE.Ti pregherei di essere più coercitivo....!


----------



## Bender (18 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bender, credo che abbiamo predisposto (anche un semplice lenzuolo appeso tra due rami) un luogo dove potersi cambiare in intimità, non penso che facciamo spogliare insieme delle persone che nemmeno si conoscono, tanto più in mezzo ad un bosco con *temperature non proprio da SPA*. :up:
> Tu fregatene, e magari fai cadere l'occhio....


meno male che è primavera, ho visto delle foto dove c'era uno del gruppo in mutande con la nebe tutta intorno era a piedi nudi nella neve
non credo ci sia nulla,il bosco è grande ogniuno andrà per conto suo, bo vedremo


----------



## Homer (18 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> TI RINGRAZIO PER LA FATTIVA COLLABORAZIONE.Ti pregherei di essere più coercitivo....!



Una ma roba tipo: Bender, quando quella davanti a te è a 90 gradi che si sfila le mutande, scocca il dardo che hai in mezzo alle gambe e inchiodala al tronco dell'albero di fronte, fino a riempierla di resina bianca e appiccicosa.
Poi entri nella grotta a cazzo duro supino e ti confondi con le stalagmiti, così da farti toccare e fotografare.

una cosa così va bene?


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> Una ma roba tipo: Bender, quando quella davanti a te è a 90 gradi che si sfila le mutande, scocca il dardo che hai in mezzo alle gambe e inchiodala al tronco dell'albero di fronte, fino a riempierla di resina bianca e appiccicosa.
> Poi entri nella grotta a cazzo duro supino e ti confondi con le stalagmiti, così da farti toccare e fotografare.
> 
> una cosa così va bene?



Eccellente.Anche se più che un dardo,sembra un miccetta inesplosa...


----------



## free (18 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Una ma roba tipo: Bender, quando quella davanti a te è a 90 gradi che si sfila le mutande, scocca il dardo che hai in mezzo alle gambe e inchiodala al tronco dell'albero di fronte, fino a riempierla di resina bianca e appiccicosa.
> Poi entri nella grotta a cazzo duro supino e ti confondi con le stalagmiti, così da farti toccare e fotografare.
> 
> una cosa così va bene?



non sapevo che si potessero toccare le stalagmiti...non sarà mica vietato dalla proloco??


----------



## zadig (18 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> questa sera poco fa sono stato alla seconda lezione teorica del corso di speleologia, questa domenica, tra 2 giorni ci sarà l'uscita in grotta,parlando di abbigliamento scopro che bisogna cambiarsi dopo usciti da là e fin qui tutto normale finchè non sento che per cambio si intende anche le mutande, ora la grotta è in mezzo al bosco, io mi dovrei spogliare nudo nel bosco con altre quindici persone tra cui 5 o 6 donne.
> bo non so mica come andrà a finire, ma ormai ho pagato e sono iscritto


portati la vasellina.


----------



## Spot (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo sapevo nemmeno io, diciamo che ci sono arrivato dopo, da quando sono stato lasciato, credo e penso di esserlo


Bender, non esiste "credo". La sociofobia è una malattia che si individua e si cura con la psicoterapia.
Se ne sei convito o vai da un professionista, oppure la smetti con le seghe mentali.


----------



## drusilla (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender, aspettiamo tutti il tuo resoconto della prima uscita!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*

Bender io ho puntato molto su di te,tu sarai la mia rivincità professioAnale.I


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender, aspettiamo tutti il tuo resoconto della prima uscita!!!


Pensa come siamo combinati...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Pensa come siamo combinati...


Tendi sempre a svilire la mia professionalità.


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tendi sempre a svilire la mia professionalità.


Sempre?! Ma quando mai?!


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sempre?! Ma quando mai?!


Spesso,siete invidiosi della curriCULUM


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pensa come siamo combinati...


----------



## drusilla (20 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pensa come siamo combinati...


dai che sta svoltando! anche in fretta :rock:


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spesso,siete invidiosi della curriCULUM


Ne ho già abbastanza del mio di curriCULUM!


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> dai che sta svoltando! anche in fretta :rock:


Secondo me è ancora nel bosco indeciso se cambiarsi le mutande o meno...
Magari con un branco lupi famelici intorno che tentano di azzannargli le pudenda!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me è ancora nel bosco indeciso se cambiarsi le mutande o meno...
> Magari con un branco lupi famelici intorno che tentano di azzannargli le pudenda!!


A bender ci vorrebbe una grintosa come te....


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A bender ci vorrebbe una grintosa come te....


Con me Bender non solo arriverebbe a pisciare sulle maniglie...con me arriverebbe a scrivere il mio nome per intero su ogni palazzo, sempre pisciando si intende...


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender daje forte!! siamo tutti con te!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Con me Bender non solo arriverebbe a pisciare sulle maniglie...con me arriverebbe a scrivere il mio nome per intero su ogni palazzo, sempre pisciando si intende...


Tu faresti bene a lui,e lui farebbe bene a te....!A me è capitato di scrivere un nome per strada...con accanto"FA LE PIPPE".....mi vennero a cercare in 4...compreso il padre...la mia fortuna è che provarono a fermarmi con l'auto mentre ero in motro spalancando le portiere dell'auto..riuscì a salire sul marciapiede...è una volta in strada mi fermai,facendo il gesto:ci rivediamo....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu faresti bene a lui,e lui farebbe bene a te....!A me è capitato di scrivere un nome per strada...con accanto"FA LE PIPPE".....mi vennero a cercare in 4...compreso il padre...la mia fortuna è che provarono a fermarmi con l'auto mentre ero in motro spalancando le portiere dell'auto..riuscì a salire sul marciapiede...è una volta in strada mi fermai,facendo il gesto:ci rivediamo....:rotfl:


Ti prego...spiegami in che modo mi farebbe bene lui a me!!! 

Io invece avevo trovato le sigle del tizio famoso e relativa morosa del momento (parlo di diversi anni antecedenti alla nostra storia) in un giardino che frequentavo sempre, con cuoricini e quant'altro.
Sono andata a scovarle tutte e scrivevo accanto "X+X DI STO CAZZO" 
Me lo ha rinfacciato dopo anni...
Quello che mi faceva ridere è che non mi ero firmata, che a quello che mi era dato sapere lui manco sapeva in pratica che esistevo, ma era convinto convintissimo che fosse opera mia...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ti prego...spiegami in che modo mi farebbe bene lui a me!!!
> 
> Io invece avevo trovato le sigle del tizio famoso e relativa morosa del momento (parlo di diversi anni antecedenti alla nostra storia) in un giardino che frequentavo sempre, con cuoricini e quant'altro.
> Sono andata a scovarle tutte e scrivevo accanto "X+X DI STO CAZZO"
> ...


Nel mio caso era chiaro potevo essere stato SOLO io...!:rotfl:bender ti farebbe bene,ti farebbe ritrovare la parte ingenua e sognatrice,non contaminata,non inquinata.


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel mio caso era chiaro potevo essere stato SOLO io...!:rotfl:bender ti farebbe bene,ti farebbe ritrovare la parte ingenua e sognatrice,non contaminata,non inquinata.


Troppo tardi per me...


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender, aspettiamo tutti il tuo resoconto della prima uscita!!!


ne ho tanto da scrivere, ieri sono arrivato a casa a pezzi, e il problema di cambiarsi era l'ultima cosa e poi ho abilmente risolto. ma ci sono stati 2 0 3 momenti di panico e paura totale la dentro. poi prima di entrare ci hanno raccontato la storia di una pazza che ci era entrata da sola senza corde, che teoricamente si potrebbe fare ma solo se fosse bello ascitto, mentre di solito è uno scivolo di fango argilloso e anche con le scarpe col carrarmato scivoli che è un piacere, comunque questa si è rotta una gamba ed è rimasta dentro 2 giorni, fortuna che la sorella sapeva della sua abitudine è ha trovato la sua macchina a valle.

alla fine stringevo così tanto la corda che i guanti nuovi erano già quasi tagliati
il peggio è venuto quando sono dovuto passare in punti davvero angusti, strisciando in fenditure piene di frane
li è stato panico totale, la sensazione di rimanerci incastrato o di un crollo c'è l'avevo in testa,così mi sono un po affannato e ho sprecato un sacco di energie, ero sudato fradicio solo io.
poi ad un certo punto ero in coda al gruppo con un istruttore dietro a me e una istruttrice davanti , c'era un bivio, e per bivio intendo delle spaccature che a volte non noti perchè pensi finiscano li mentre altre a seconda di come guardi vedi il continuo, comunque stavo prendendo una strada e mi dice non di li ,salgo invece di scendere arrivo dov'è lei e mi dice non è questa è quella di giù la strada ah nel frattempo l'istruttore che era dietro a me passando non so dove era avanti.
poi andando ancora avanti parlo con un altro istruttore del corso e gli di bè ci sono le frecce alla peggio seguo quelle,e mi dice si di regola in grotta le frecce indicano sempre e solo la via d'uscita, ma questa grotta è molto frequentata e ogniuno a messo le sue illumina una zona e c'è n'erano 3 che puntavano in 3 direzioni diverse


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ne ho tanto da scrivere, ieri sono arrivato a casa a pezzi, e il problema di cambiarsi era l'ultima cosa e poi ho abilmente risolto. ma ci sono stati 2 0 3 momenti di panico e paura totale la dentro. poi prima di entrare ci hanno raccontato la storia di una pazza che ci era entrata da sola senza corde, che teoricamente si potrebbe fare ma solo se fosse bello ascitto, mentre di solito è uno scivolo di fango argilloso e anche con le scarpe col carrarmato scivoli che è un piacere, comunque questa si è rotta una gamba ed è rimasta dentro 2 giorni, fortuna che la sorella sapeva della sua abitudine è ha trovato la sua macchina a valle.
> View attachment 10070
> alla fine stringevo così tanto la corda che i guanti nuovi erano già quasi tagliati
> il peggio è venuto quando sono dovuto passare in punti davvero angusti, strisciando in fenditure piene di frane
> ...


bella, Bender! Insomma ti sei divertito, hai sudato, faticato, socializzato. Altro che preoccupazioni di mutande volanti  continua così :up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ne ho tanto da scrivere, ieri sono arrivato a casa a pezzi, e il problema di cambiarsi era l'ultima cosa e poi ho abilmente risolto. ma ci sono stati 2 0 3 momenti di panico e paura totale la dentro. poi prima di entrare ci hanno raccontato la storia di una pazza che ci era entrata da sola senza corde, che teoricamente si potrebbe fare ma solo se fosse bello ascitto, mentre di solito è uno scivolo di fango argilloso e anche con le scarpe col carrarmato scivoli che è un piacere, comunque questa si è rotta una gamba ed è rimasta dentro 2 giorni, fortuna che la sorella sapeva della sua abitudine è ha trovato la sua macchina a valle.
> View attachment 10070
> alla fine stringevo così tanto la corda che i guanti nuovi erano già quasi tagliati
> il peggio è venuto quando sono dovuto passare in punti davvero angusti, strisciando in fenditure piene di frane
> ...


SEI IL MIO RISCATTO PROFESSIONALE.ORGOGLIOSO DI TUTTI I COGLIONAZZO CHE TI HO DETTO,ho FALLITO CON IL CONTE...MA TU SEI LA MIA RIVINCITA.:up:


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2015)

bravo bender!! molto coraggioso... mettere alla prova i propri limiti!!

:up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> bravo bender!! molto coraggioso... mettere alla prova i propri limiti!!
> 
> :up:


Ho fatto bene a puntare su lui vero?se il ragazzo mi segue....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ne ho tanto da scrivere, ieri sono arrivato a casa a pezzi, e il problema di cambiarsi era l'ultima cosa e poi ho abilmente risolto. ma ci sono stati 2 0 3 momenti di panico e paura totale la dentro. poi prima di entrare ci hanno raccontato la storia di una pazza che ci era entrata da sola senza corde, che teoricamente si potrebbe fare ma solo se fosse bello ascitto, mentre di solito è uno scivolo di fango argilloso e anche con le scarpe col carrarmato scivoli che è un piacere, comunque questa si è rotta una gamba ed è rimasta dentro 2 giorni, fortuna che la sorella sapeva della sua abitudine è ha trovato la sua macchina a valle.
> View attachment 10070
> alla fine stringevo così tanto la corda che i guanti nuovi erano già quasi tagliati
> il peggio è venuto quando sono dovuto passare in punti davvero angusti, strisciando in fenditure piene di frane
> ...


:up: Ottimo bender


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Pure*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :up: Ottimo bender


Pure?io non ho meriti?nessuno che mi bacia il sedere?


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> bella, Bender! Insomma ti sei divertito, hai sudato, faticato, socializzato. Altro che preoccupazioni di mutande volanti  continua così :up:


in alcuni punti è stato bello nelle sale più grandi dove si ci fermava, ma poi sapevo che dovevo per forza ripassare da quelle maledette stretoie per uscire, e per tutto il tempo pensavo ad uscire
però quando ero insieme al gruppo ero tranquillo, e poi c'è stato un istruttore che mi ha aiutato molto,ci scherzava continuamente ed è stato sempre in coda con me.
tra l'altro questa in teoria sarebbe la grotta più facile perchè non c'era bisogno di imbragature,perchè non ci sono pozzi verticali,però è anche quella più pericolosa perchè ti ci perdi facilmente e dopo la prima discesa ripida ai lati qua e la ci sono voragini su un pavimento di pietra ricoperto di fango argilloso.


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho fatto bene a puntare su lui vero?se il ragazzo mi segue....


bravo oscù :up: c'hai visto giusto stavolta!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> bravo oscù :up: c'hai visto giusto stavolta!!


Adesso mi occuperò di te...allora...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (20 Aprile 2015)

Bendeeeeerrrrrr!
Bene, adesso dedicati alla speleologia dell'essere femminile e se scopri qualcosa fammi sapere che io non ci capisco un cazzo


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ne ho tanto da scrivere, ieri sono arrivato a casa a pezzi, e il problema di cambiarsi era l'ultima cosa e poi ho abilmente risolto. ma ci sono stati 2 0 3 momenti di panico e paura totale la dentro. poi prima di entrare ci hanno raccontato la storia di una pazza che ci era entrata da sola senza corde, che teoricamente si potrebbe fare ma solo se fosse bello ascitto, mentre di solito è uno scivolo di fango argilloso e anche con le scarpe col carrarmato scivoli che è un piacere, comunque questa si è rotta una gamba ed è rimasta dentro 2 giorni, fortuna che la sorella sapeva della sua abitudine è ha trovato la sua macchina a valle.
> View attachment 10070
> alla fine stringevo così tanto la corda che i guanti nuovi erano già quasi tagliati
> il peggio è venuto quando sono dovuto passare in punti davvero angusti, strisciando in fenditure piene di frane
> ...


Bravo Benderino!!!


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bravo bender!! molto coraggioso... mettere alla prova i propri limiti!!
> 
> :up:


ehm... al corso c'era anche una ragazzina di 12 o 13 anni,che andava avanti tranquillamente era insieme a suo padre. alla fine quello più preoccupato e più indietro ero io.
tra l'altro mi è venuta in mente un idea malsana, alcune grotte sono molto frequentata.
pensa a volte le mie paranoie, se si scende dentro un pozzo verticale tutti la corda rimane ho chiesto se qualcuno da fuori la stacca non c'è più modo di uscire da soli:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo so che non lo farebbe mai nessuno ma è un eventualità, non è impossibile, come anche se si rompesse o se si sciogliesse un nodo


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi occuperò di te...allora...:rotfl::rotfl:


sì oggi c'ho bisogno di essere strigliata ed insultata, così forse me la pianto


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ne ho tanto da scrivere, ieri sono arrivato a casa a pezzi, e il problema di cambiarsi era l'ultima cosa e poi ho abilmente risolto. ma ci sono stati 2 0 3 momenti di panico e paura totale la dentro. poi prima di entrare ci hanno raccontato la storia di una pazza che ci era entrata da sola senza corde, che teoricamente si potrebbe fare ma solo se fosse bello ascitto, mentre di solito è uno scivolo di fango argilloso e anche con le scarpe col carrarmato scivoli che è un piacere, comunque questa si è rotta una gamba ed è rimasta dentro 2 giorni, fortuna che la sorella sapeva della sua abitudine è ha trovato la sua macchina a valle.
> View attachment 10070
> alla fine stringevo così tanto la corda che i guanti nuovi erano già quasi tagliati
> il peggio è venuto quando sono dovuto passare in punti davvero angusti, strisciando in fenditure piene di frane
> ...


col cazzo che entravo li dentro io


----------



## Stark72 (20 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> col cazzo che entravo li dentro io


IDEM
claustrofobia portami via, se posso evito pure l'ascensore....


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> col cazzo che entravo li dentro io


a chi lo dici, ma che semo matti :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bendeeeeerrrrrr!
> Bene, adesso dedicati alla speleologia dell'essere femminile e se scopri qualcosa fammi sapere che io non ci capisco un cazzo


mah non credo,tornando a casa non so perchè ho iniziato a pensare che questa cosa l'avevo fatta da solo,che ero solo che lei non c'era più e che le lo avrei voluto raccontare, ma ovviamente non posso più. era un pò che non ci pensavo,ma è capitato, credevo che mi distraesse questa cosa, ma non mi sembra forse è presto non lo so


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mah non credo,tornando a casa non so perchè ho iniziato a pensare che questa cosa l'avevo fatta da solo,che ero solo che lei non c'era più e che le lo avrei voluto raccontare, ma ovviamente non posso più. era un pò che non ci pensavo,ma è capitato, credevo che mi distraesse questa cosa, ma non mi sembra forse è presto non lo so


Bender se può consolarti capita anche a me, è normale..


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> IDEM
> claustrofobia portami via, se posso evito pure l'ascensore....





banshee ha detto:


> a chi lo dici, ma che semo matti :unhappy::unhappy:


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure?io non ho meriti?nessuno che mi bacia il sedere?


Ma siiii continua a spronarlo


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bendeeeeerrrrrr!
> Bene, adesso dedicati alla speleologia dell'essere femminile e se scopri qualcosa fammi sapere che io non ci capisco un cazzo


 ma come ?


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ehm... al corso c'era anche una ragazzina di 12 o 13 anni,che andava avanti tranquillamente era insieme a suo padre. alla fine quello più preoccupato e più indietro ero io.
> tra l'altro mi è venuta in mente un idea malsana, alcune grotte sono molto frequentata.
> pensa a volte le mie paranoie, se si scende dentro un pozzo verticale tutti la corda rimane ho chiesto se qualcuno da fuori la stacca non c'è più modo di uscire da soli:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo so che non lo farebbe mai nessuno ma è un eventualità, non è impossibile, come anche se si rompesse o se si sciogliesse un nodo


Bender le uniche idee malsane sono quelle che ti trovi una fanciulla da portarti in grotta e farle vedere che significa arrotolarsi nel fango delle grotte umide...


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

è questa, qui c'è una descrizione di com'è.
http://www.gruppospeleosavonese.it/pollera.html

ci ho provato a sorridere ma si vede che avevo paura,di certo quando riguarderò queste foto me lo ricorderò:rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (20 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma come ?


Assolutamente sì, è un grave handicap


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è questa, qui c'è una descrizione di com'è.
> http://www.gruppospeleosavonese.it/pollera.html
> View attachment 10071
> ci ho provato a sorridere ma si vede che avevo paura,di certo quando riguarderò queste foto me lo ricorderò:rotfl:
> View attachment 10072


Nella prima  foto non sembri preoccupato, nella secondo si hai un sorriso un tantino tirato


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Bender se può consolarti capita anche a me,* è normale..*


a ok, certo che mi consola, pensavo di essere strano.
il fatto è che prima appena si era messa con il nuovo, io le ho detto bè adesso non ci vedremo ne sentiremo più, e lei decisa,ma no figurati ci mancherebbe.( ho ancora i suoi messaggi, giusto per essere sicuro di non avere allucinazioni)
invece l'ultima volta mi ha proprio detto che non ha niente da dirmi e non ne ha voglia e non ne sente il bisogno e che siamo solo due persone che hanno passato 14 anni assieme senza concludere niente e facendo una vita che vita non era.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bendeeeeerrrrrr!
> Bene, adesso dedicati alla speleologia dell'essere femminile e se scopri qualcosa fammi sapere che io non ci capisco un cazzo



Ma e'il bello delle donne,loro sono una diversa dall'altra non piatte come noi mio caro.Se le capisci,poi le incanti in un'amen


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a ok, certo che mi consola, pensavo di essere strano.
> il fatto è che prima appena si era messa con il nuovo, io le ho detto bè adesso non ci vedremo ne sentiremo più, e lei decisa,ma no figurati ci mancherebbe.( ho ancora i suoi messaggi, giusto per essere sicuro di non avere allucinazioni)
> invece l'ultima volta mi ha proprio detto che non ha niente da dirmi e non ne ha voglia e non ne sente il bisogno e che siamo solo due persone che hanno passato 14 anni assieme senza concludere niente e facendo una vita che vita non era.


Ma una che sta con te da quattordici anni (cioè da quando ne avevate circa diciotto) secondo te può essere anche solo lontanamente "normale"?


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> IDEM
> claustrofobia portami via, se posso evito pure l'ascensore....


Ma come?tu?proprio tu?ma dai...mi cala un mito...io adoro le ascensori....da piccolo le fermavo fra un piano ed un altro..e pisciavo sul  muro...da grande ci facevo altro....


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come?tu?proprio tu?ma dai...mi cala un mito...io adoro le ascensori....da piccolo le fermavo fra un piano ed un altro*..e pisciavo sul  muro...*da grande ci facevo altro....


Oscù...:facepalm:


----------



## drusilla (20 Aprile 2015)

quasi claustrofobica al appello


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Oscù...:facepalm:


Avevo 7 anni.....e mi stava sul cazzo il portiere....


----------



## Stark72 (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come?tu?proprio tu?ma dai...mi cala un mito...io adoro le ascensori....da piccolo le fermavo fra un piano ed un altro..e pisciavo sul  muro...da grande ci facevo altro....


eh...mi prende proprio male, ma solo in certi ambienti, per esempio l'aereo non mi da fastidio, il treno sì, boh?


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nella prima  foto non sembri preoccupato, nella secondo si hai un sorriso un tantino tirato


era terrore,ad un certo punto tremavo, ed un istruttore mi ha preso un polso e mi ha detto vedi che non tremi più:rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi a tornare indietro anche se faticoso è stato tutto più tranquillo e semplice sempre nei limiti


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> eh...mi prende proprio male, ma solo in certi ambienti, per esempio l'aereo non mi da fastidio, il treno sì, boh?


Quini se una ti parte in ascensore...nulla?


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

A me certi anfratti sono sempre piaciuti, non sono claustrofobica...mi rendo conto che possa dar fastidio ad alcuni, però deve essere divertente...


----------



## Stark72 (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quini se una ti parte in ascensore...nulla?


quando accadrà te lo dirò :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Dillo*



Nicka ha detto:


> A me certi anfratti sono sempre piaciuti, non sono claustrofobica...mi rendo conto che possa dar fastidio ad alcuni, però deve essere divertente...


Dillo a me.....sono un cultore della schizzata sull'erba....


----------



## Homer (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è questa, qui c'è una descrizione di com'è.
> http://www.gruppospeleosavonese.it/pollera.html
> View attachment 10071
> ci ho provato a sorridere ma si vede che avevo paura,di certo quando riguarderò queste foto me lo ricorderò:rotfl:
> View attachment 10072



Mitico......

[video=youtube;TkgDOMSv9PE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkgDOMSv9PE[/video]


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> in alcuni punti è stato bello nelle sale più grandi dove si ci fermava, ma poi sapevo che dovevo per forza ripassare da quelle maledette stretoie per uscire, e per tutto il tempo pensavo ad uscire
> però quando ero insieme al gruppo ero tranquillo, e poi c'è stato un istruttore che mi ha aiutato molto,ci scherzava continuamente ed è stato sempre in coda con me.
> tra l'altro questa in teoria sarebbe la grotta più facile perchè non c'era bisogno di imbragature,perchè non ci sono pozzi verticali,però è anche quella più pericolosa perchè ti ci perdi facilmente e dopo la prima discesa ripida ai lati qua e la ci sono voragini su un pavimento di pietra ricoperto di fango argilloso.


vedrai che tra un po' ti bevi pure le grotte difficili... e non parlo solo di speleologia   continua così :up:


----------



## Homer (20 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vedrai che tra un po' ti bevi *pure le grotte difficili... e non parlo solo di speleologia*  continua così :up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Collega*



Nobody ha detto:


> vedrai che tra un po' ti bevi pure le grotte difficili... e non parlo solo di speleologia   continua così :up:


Collega...i progressi dle bender?:up:


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dillo a me.....sono un cultore della schizzata sull'erba....


Non per dire, ma i miei luoghi erano questi...







Passando dalla pineta del posto...


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Collega...i progressi dle bender?:up:


sono piacevolmente sorpreso, collega... stiamo facendo un buon lavoro :up: ogni tanto uno randella, l'altro offre la sigaretta... ancora un po' e parte la sifonata a libraia e dottoressa!


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non per dire, ma i miei luoghi erano questi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pare matera.....comunque sono un campione di schizzo sull'erba...


----------



## Homer (20 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non per dire, ma i miei luoghi erano questi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fatto da cavernicoli...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> sono piacevolmente sorpreso, collega... stiamo facendo un buon lavoro :up: ogni tanto uno randella, l'altro offre la sigaretta... ancora un po' e parte la sifonata a libraia e dottoressa!


SI e dopo aver finito con il bender passeremo ad oscuro...


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vedrai che tra un po' ti bevi pure le grotte difficili... e non parlo solo di speleologia   continua così :up:


mah,già ora solo perchè sono stato sincero con una ragazza che ho visto solo una volta e poi mi ha chiesto se pensassi ancora alla mia ex,si è arrabbiata e quasi non mi voleva vedere più.è non è la prima volta che capita,che poi lo detto anche a lei ci sono mille motivi per cui una cosa non può andare,sembra invece che il problema sia quello,mah e poi se usciamo amichevolmente per capire piano piano non capisco che problema ci sia, voglio dire non l'ho nemmeno baciata.
P.S.: mi sono scordato di dire che a parte la tuta e il cambio l'equipaggiamento era a piacere.
ero carico come un asino:rotfl:la prossima volta mi limito


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pare matera.....comunque *sono un campione di schizzo sull'erba*...


tra pisciate sui muri e schizzi sull'erba stai dando il meglio di te stamattina...


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mah,già ora solo perchè sono stato sincero con una ragazza che ho visto solo una volta e poi mi ha chiesto se pensassi ancora alla mia ex,si è arrabbiata e quasi non mi voleva vedere più.è non è la prima volta che capita,che poi lo detto anche a lei ci sono mille motivi per cui una cosa non può andare,sembra invece che il problema sia quello,mah e poi se usciamo amichevolmente per capire piano piano non capisco che problema ci sia, voglio dire non l'ho nemmeno baciata.
> P.S.: mi sono scordato di dire che a parte la tuta e il cambio l'equipaggiamento era a piacere.
> ero carico come un asino:rotfl:la prossima volta mi limito



Vabbè Bender ma non puoi dire a una "esco con te ma penso alla mia ex" :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pare matera.....comunque sono un campione di schizzo sull'erba...


Non è Matera, ma se vuoi ho foto anche di Matera, quelle fatte da me però!
Questa è trovata su internet! 

Ho "dolci" ricordi legati alla pineta di quel paese...
Ma non scendo nei dettagli...è meglio...


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mah,*già ora solo perchè sono stato sincero con una ragazza che ho visto solo una volta e poi mi ha chiesto se pensassi ancora alla mia ex,si è arrabbiata e quasi non mi voleva vedere più*.è non è la prima volta che capita,che poi lo detto anche a lei ci sono mille motivi per cui una cosa non può andare,sembra invece che il problema sia quello,mah e poi se usciamo amichevolmente per capire piano piano non capisco che problema ci sia, voglio dire non l'ho nemmeno baciata.
> P.S.: mi sono scordato di dire che a parte la tuta e il cambio l'equipaggiamento era a piacere.
> ero carico come un asino:rotfl:la prossima volta mi limito


eh... le donne possono perdonare tutto, ma non la sincerità


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> tra pisciate sui muri e schizzi sull'erba stai dando il meglio di te stamattina...


Simy,mi dovete consocere per quello che sono stato e per quello che sono.Mi dovete baciare il culo per convinzione e con consapevolezza.


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè Bender ma non puoi dire a una "esco con te ma penso alla mia ex" :facepalm:


Qui urge Oscuro che gli dice come comportarsi e ci vuole pure l'intervento di noi femminucce per spiegargli gli argomenti da toccare e quelli completamente OUT! :facepalm:
Aiuto.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> eh... le donne possono perdonare tutto, ma non la sincerità


Appunto,e son cose che non si dicono BENDER....


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,e son cose che non si dicono BENDER....


eh si, c'è ancora da lavorarci su...


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,mi dovete consocere per quello che sono stato e per quello che sono.Mi dovete baciare il culo per convinzione e con consapevolezza.


amen apa:


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qui urge Oscuro che gli dice come comportarsi e ci vuole pure l'intervento di noi femminucce per spiegargli gli argomenti da toccare e quelli completamente OUT! :facepalm:
> Aiuto.



infatti :facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*

BENDER ma secondo te, esci con una,ti apparti in macchina,e dopo.....questa ti sussurra:sai io con te sto bene,ma quello di prima aveva una sberla di carne da orgasmo visivo....come la prenderesti?CAZZO BENDER.


----------



## Homer (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> BENDER ma secondo te, esci con una,ti apparti in macchina,e dopo.....questa ti sussurrà:sai io con te sto bene,ma quello di prima aveva una sberla di carne da orgasmo visivo....come la prenderesti?CAZZO BENDER.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A me smonterebbe....una che ti dice:ti amo,sei simpatico,ma con quello di prima stavo giorni seduta che mi faceva male il culo....


----------



## Homer (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me smonterebbe....una che ti dice:ti amo,sei simpatico,ma con quello di prima stavo giorni seduta che mi faceva male il culo....



Che pirla......uahahhahahahahaha :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> Che pirla......uahahhahahahahaha :rotfl:


Ma ci pensi?come ci rimarresti?


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè Bender ma non puoi dire a una "esco con te ma penso alla mia ex" :facepalm:


ma me lo ha chiesto lei,e poi non ho risposto così, ma credo abbia capito,cosa dovevo dire no,solo che troncare ancora prima di provare, comunque oggi dovremmo vederci, alla fine ci ho messo un po ma l'ho convinta


----------



## Stark72 (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ci pensi?come ci rimarresti?


ce n'era una che di tanto in tanto riMEMBRAva randelli passati
iniziai a decantare fighette strettine e a paragonarle ad altre che pareva di buttà na salsiccia in un corrodoio
le riMEMBRAnze terminarono


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma me lo ha chiesto lei,e poi non ho risposto così, ma credo abbia capito,cosa dovevo dire no,solo che troncare ancora prima di provare, comunque oggi dovremmo vederci, alla fine ci ho messo un po ma l'ho convinta


ok.. faremo un corso sulle domande delle donne e le risposte, quelle che giuste, quelle passabili e quelle sbagliate...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Siiii*



Stark72 ha detto:


> ce n'era una che di tanto in tanto riMEMBRAva randelli passati
> iniziai a decantare fighette strettine e a paragonarle ad altre che pareva di buttà na salsiccia in un corrodoio
> le riMEMBRAnze terminarono


BRAVOOOOO PERFETTOOOOOO!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mah,già ora solo perchè sono stato sincero con una ragazza che ho visto solo una volta e poi mi ha chiesto se pensassi ancora alla mia ex,si è arrabbiata e quasi non mi voleva vedere più.è non è la prima volta che capita,che poi lo detto anche a lei ci sono mille motivi per cui una cosa non può andare,sembra invece che il problema sia quello,mah e poi se usciamo amichevolmente per capire piano piano non capisco che problema ci sia, voglio dire non l'ho nemmeno baciata.
> P.S.: mi sono scordato di dire che a parte la tuta e il cambio l'equipaggiamento era a piacere.
> ero carico come un asino:rotfl:la prossima volta mi limito


Marooooo Bender dovevi rispondere " perché parlare di ex, pensiamo a noi due ora" :facepalm:


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh... le donne possono perdonare tutto, ma non la sincerità


si ma lei ha esordito dicendomi tutto di lei o almeno cose che non si vorrebbe dire mai e mi ha detto che è sempre molto diretta e sincera,io credevo apprezzasse per farsi subito un quadro genrale, poi voglio dire anche lei l'ho conosciuta su badoo e con tutto quello che avrà sentito e visto li credevo apprezzase. continua a dirmi che è stanca di essere sola, che vede le sue amiche e il suo ex che hanno qualcuno vicino e si sente molto triste e giù e anche lei vorrebbe una persona accanto a lei, e pensa che se la mia ex tornasse me la riprenderei subito, ma secondo mè quello è l'ultimo dei problemi,ci sono un sacco di altri motivi per cui non potrebbe funzionare, come il fatto che ha un attività che gestisce da sola ed ha aperto da poco più di un anno e praticamente va a casa solo per dormire o quasi,io volevo solo conoscerla passarci del tempo, lei dice che si affeziona in fretta e ha paura di soffrire dinuovo,maci siamo visti una volta sola, oggi sarebbe la seconda, e non l'ho mai nemmeno baciata mah, sarò io che sono insensibile non lo so.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Marooooo Bender dovevi rispondere " perché parlare di ex, pensiamo a noi due ora" :facepalm:


Ex?quale ex?:rotflevo ancora lavorare con il bender....


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ce n'era una che di tanto in tanto riMEMBRAva randelli passati
> iniziai a decantare fighette strettine e a paragonarle ad altre che pareva di buttà na salsiccia in un corrodoio
> le riMEMBRAnze terminarono


ahahahahahah e te credo :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma lei ha esordito dicendomi tutto di lei o almeno cose che non si vorrebbe dire mai e mi ha detto che è sempre molto diretta e sincera,io credevo apprezzasse per farsi subito un quadro genrale, poi voglio dire anche lei l'ho conosciuta su badoo e con tutto quello che avrà sentito e visto li credevo apprezzase. continua a dirmi che è stanca di essere sola, che vede le sue amiche e il suo ex che hanno qualcuno vicino e si sente molto triste e giù e anche lei vorrebbe una persona accanto a lei, e pensa che se la mia ex tornasse me la riprenderei subito, ma secondo mè quello è l'ultimo dei problemi,ci sono un sacco di altri motivi per cui non potrebbe funzionare, come il fatto che ha un attività che gestisce da sola ed ha aperto da poco più di un anno e praticamente va a casa solo per dormire o quasi,io volevo solo conoscerla passarci del tempo, lei dice che si affeziona in fretta e ha paura di soffrire dinuovo,maci siamo visti una volta sola, oggi sarebbe la seconda, e non l'ho mai nemmeno baciata mah, sarò io che sono insensibile non lo so.


Bè, più che insensibile sei scemo. Ma non è una novità.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> si ma lei ha esordito dicendomi tutto di lei o almeno cose che non si vorrebbe dire mai e mi ha detto che è sempre molto diretta e sincera,io credevo apprezzasse per farsi subito un quadro genrale, poi voglio dire anche lei l'ho conosciuta su badoo e con tutto quello che avrà sentito e visto li credevo apprezzase. continua a dirmi che è stanca di essere sola, che vede le sue amiche e il suo ex che hanno qualcuno vicino e si sente molto triste e giù e anche lei vorrebbe una persona accanto a lei, e pensa che se la mia ex tornasse me la riprenderei subito, ma secondo mè quello è l'ultimo dei problemi,ci sono un sacco di altri motivi per cui non potrebbe funzionare, come il fatto che ha un attività che gestisce da sola ed ha aperto da poco più di un anno e praticamente va a casa solo per dormire o quasi,io volevo solo conoscerla passarci del tempo, lei dice che si affeziona in fretta e ha paura di soffrire dinuovo,maci siamo visti una volta sola, oggi sarebbe la seconda, e non l'ho mai nemmeno baciata mah, sarò io che sono insensibile non lo so.


Ma ti sei mai trombato una che non ti piace?


----------



## drusilla (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma lei ha esordito dicendomi tutto di lei o almeno cose che non si vorrebbe dire mai e mi ha detto che è sempre molto diretta e sincera,io credevo apprezzasse per farsi subito un quadro genrale, poi voglio dire anche lei l'ho conosciuta su badoo e con tutto quello che avrà sentito e visto li credevo apprezzase. continua a dirmi che è stanca di essere sola, che vede le sue amiche e il suo ex che hanno qualcuno vicino e si sente molto triste e giù e anche lei vorrebbe una persona accanto a lei, e pensa che se la mia ex tornasse me la riprenderei subito, ma secondo mè quello è l'ultimo dei problemi,ci sono un sacco di altri motivi per cui non potrebbe funzionare, come il fatto che ha un attività che gestisce da sola ed ha aperto da poco più di un anno e praticamente va a casa solo per dormire o quasi,io volevo solo conoscerla passarci del tempo, lei dice che si affeziona in fretta e ha paura di soffrire dinuovo,maci siamo visti una volta sola, oggi sarebbe la seconda, e non l'ho mai nemmeno baciata mah, sarò io che sono insensibile non lo so.


non mi sembra adatta a te!
anzi mi sembra leggermente squilibrata :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ex?quale ex?:rotflevo ancora lavorare con il bender....


Con Bender è difficile far finta non ci sia stata una ex :singleeye: sappiamo più della ex che di lui


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me smonterebbe....una che ti dice:ti amo,sei simpatico,ma con quello di prima stavo giorni seduta che mi faceva male il culo....


a te questo non può accadere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
però potrebbero dirti quello di prima era molto dolce e tenero con me


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma lei ha esordito dicendomi tutto di lei o almeno cose che non si vorrebbe dire mai e mi ha detto che è sempre molto diretta e sincera,io credevo apprezzasse per farsi subito un quadro genrale, poi voglio dire anche lei l'ho conosciuta su badoo e con tutto quello che avrà sentito e visto li credevo apprezzase. *continua a dirmi che è stanca di essere sola, che vede le sue amiche e il suo ex che hanno qualcuno vicino e si sente molto triste e giù e anche lei vorrebbe una persona accanto a lei, *e pensa che se la mia ex tornasse me la riprenderei subito, ma secondo mè quello è l'ultimo dei problemi,ci sono un sacco di altri motivi per cui non potrebbe funzionare, come il fatto che ha un attività che gestisce da sola ed ha aperto da poco più di un anno e praticamente va a casa solo per dormire o quasi,io volevo solo conoscerla passarci del tempo, lei dice che si affeziona in fretta e ha paura di soffrire dinuovo,maci siamo visti una volta sola, oggi sarebbe la seconda, e non l'ho mai nemmeno baciata mah, sarò io che sono insensibile non lo so.


Oh mamma :singleeye:


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Marooooo Bender dovevi rispondere " perché parlare di ex, pensiamo a noi due ora" :facepalm:


cos'è la clasica mossa da politico dai
cambi argomento.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> a te questo non può accadere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> però potrebbero dirti quello di prima era molto dolce e tenero con me


Tranquillo che mi è sempre successo e mi succede spesso....!Sopratutto quando si litiga:a quel punto io esordisco:mbè cosa fai ancora qui?:rotfl:ma il richiamo dei 25.87 vince sempre....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender, tu devi prendere ancora schiaffi morali.
Uno non ti è bastato...
Ma che è una che ti dice che è stanca di star sola???
Scappa via più veloce della luce, nasconditi nelle grotte fangose!!!


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, più che insensibile sei scemo. Ma non è una novità.


eh già perchè uno furbo è tale solo perchè sa mentire e bene, poi se le sue menzogne vengono a galla deve essere altrettanto abile a dare la colpa ad altri.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Bender, tu devi prendere ancora schiaffi morali.
> Uno non ti è bastato...
> Ma che è una che ti dice che è stanca di star sola???
> Scappa via più veloce della luce, nasconditi nelle grotte fangose!!!


E si sembra che stia aspettando il primo stronzo che capita...


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma lei ha esordito dicendomi tutto di lei o almeno cose che non si vorrebbe dire mai e mi ha detto che è sempre molto diretta e sincera,io credevo apprezzasse per farsi subito un quadro genrale, poi voglio dire anche lei l'ho conosciuta su badoo e con tutto quello che avrà sentito e visto li credevo apprezzase. continua a dirmi che è stanca di essere sola, che vede le sue amiche e il suo ex che hanno qualcuno vicino e si sente molto triste e giù e anche lei vorrebbe una persona accanto a lei, e pensa che se la mia ex tornasse me la riprenderei subito, ma secondo mè quello è l'ultimo dei problemi,ci sono un sacco di altri motivi per cui non potrebbe funzionare, come il fatto che ha un attività che gestisce da sola ed ha aperto da poco più di un anno e praticamente va a casa solo per dormire o quasi,io volevo solo conoscerla passarci del tempo, lei dice che si affeziona in fretta e ha paura di soffrire dinuovo,maci siamo visti una volta sola, oggi sarebbe la seconda, e non l'ho mai nemmeno baciata mah, sarò io che sono insensibile non lo so.


ma bender... mai e poi mai parlare bene di una ex. Anzi, nè bene nè male, non ne devi proprio parlare! Se poi lei ti chiede ed insiste, allora proprio il minimo indispensabile... digli che preferisci cancellare tutto, per il male che ti ha fatto. E chiudilà lì.
Ma poi questa che pretende, da quel che racconti a spanne dev'essere una stronza col botto! Concentrati sui fondamentali, vai in libreria e fatti un altro controllo della pressione :up:


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ok.. faremo un corso sulle domande delle donne e le risposte, quelle che giuste, quelle passabili e quelle sbagliate...


ok va bene mi iscrivo
un po mi aiuterebbe anche dal punto di vista etico, per le risposte


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh già perchè uno furbo è tale solo perchè sa mentire e bene, poi se le sue menzogne vengono a galla deve essere altrettanto abile a dare la colpa ad altri.


Uno furbo è tale, tra le altre, perchè sa cosa dire, quando dirla e quando non dire proprio un cazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si sembra che stia aspettando il primo stronzo che capita...


Che poi sarebbe lui. Che infatti E' il rpimo stronzo che passa. E d'altra parte è l'unica che se lo caricherebbe.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi sarebbe lui. Che infatti E' il rpimo stronzo che passa. E d'altra parte è l'unica che se lo caricherebbe.


Sei sempre così plumbeo,sto ragazzo si sta impegnando,cerca di foraggiare la sua forza di volontà e su...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei sempre così plumbeo,sto ragazzo si sta impegnando,cerca di foraggiare la sua forza di volontà e su...


Ma non ne ha. Cosa vuoi foraggiare. Ho scritto cosa dovrebbe fare.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ne ha. Cosa vuoi foraggiare. Ho scritto cosa dovrebbe fare.


Dagli una speranza,un filo di luce,un arcobaleno in una giornata di pioggia,l'alba dopo una notte buia e oscura..


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dagli una speranza,un filo di luce,un arcobaleno in una giornata di pioggia,l'alba dopo una notte buia e oscura..


Ma cosa cazzo vuoi dare ad uno che si fa un selfie in grotta bianco come un cencio mezzo morto di paura. Un selfie. Io non lo so, porca puttana, cosa cazzo gli dice il cervello. Peraltro grasso e flaccido com'è.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo vuoi dare ad uno che si fa un selfie in grotta bianco come un cencio mezzo morto di paura. Un selfie. Io non lo so, porca puttana, cosa cazzo gli dice il cervello. Peraltro grasso e flaccido com'è.


Sei proprio cinico,si inizia dalla grotte e poi si finsice a puttane...fidati....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ne ha. Cosa vuoi foraggiare. *Ho scritto cosa dovrebbe fare*.


mica ricordo... cosa?


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender, tu devi prendere ancora schiaffi morali.
> Uno non ti è bastato...
> Ma che è una che ti dice che è stanca di star sola???
> Scappa via più veloce della luce, nasconditi nelle grotte fangose!!!


lo so che mi è andata bene in fondo non lo considero uno schiaffo morale, alla fine lei non vedeva più un futuro con me, lo immaginava e non arrivava mai,me lo ha detto una volta che era rassegnata a  rimanere triste. si è stancata e ha preso coraggio di lasciarmi.
ora io non ci credo nel carma, ma il concetto una sua logica c'è l'ha, voglio dire, se tu subisci dei brutti colpi, degli schiaffi morali, sarai si una persona più rafforzata ma la volta dopo magari ti farai meno scrupoli con la nuova persona , perchè tu hai già dato e questo potrebbe diventare un effetto domino.
io non saprei gestire la delusione e la rabbia di una persona provocata a causa mia, per questo cerco di essere più sincero possibile, per tutelarmi diciamo così, per non avere colpe dopo


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mica ricordo... cosa?


Buttarsi da una rupe.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buttarsi da una rupe.


ah si, vero. Un tantinello estremo, magari. Oltretutto richiede un notevole coraggio, mi sa...


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ne ha. Cosa vuoi foraggiare. Ho scritto cosa dovrebbe fare.


il volontariato come dovrebbe aiutarmi nelle relazioni con l'altro sesso scusa?
a comunque tanto per la cronaca altro che pozzo in quelle fenditure, ma non mi sono incastrato


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah si, vero. Un tantinello estremo, magari. Oltretutto richiede un notevole coraggio, mi sa...


Gli avevo suggerito di darsi da fare nel volontariato sociale per una serie di ragioni, che ovviamente lui non ha chiesto.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> il volontariato come dovrebbe aiutarmi nelle relazioni con l'altro sesso scusa?
> a comunque tanto per la cronaca altro che pozzo in quelle fenditure, ma non mi sono incastrato


Lascia stare jb...è stronzo con tutti...


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno furbo è tale, tra le altre, perchè* sa cosa dire*, quando dirla e quando non dire proprio un cazzo.


certo comodo,sa cosa dire anche quando una domanda prevede solo un si o un no.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il volontariato come dovrebbe aiutarmi nelle relazioni con l'altro sesso scusa?
> a comunque tanto per la cronaca altro che pozzo in quelle fenditure, ma non mi sono incastrato


ahahahah no no Bender, ora parlava di rupi... non di volontariato  comunque JB aveva ragione, il volontariato ti aiuterebbe eccome... prendere contatto col mondo, sentirti utile, conoscere le persone, agire... ti aiuterebbe eccome, in generale. E quindi anche con l'altro sesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il volontariato come dovrebbe aiutarmi nelle relazioni con l'altro sesso scusa?
> a comunque tanto per la cronaca altro che pozzo in quelle fenditure, ma non mi sono incastrato


Prima di cercare aiuto per le relazioni con l'altro sesso dovresti aiutarti tu.


----------



## drusilla (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che mi è andata bene in fondo non lo considero uno schiaffo morale, alla fine lei non vedeva più un futuro con me, lo immaginava e non arrivava mai,me lo ha detto una volta che era rassegnata a  rimanere triste. si è stancata e ha preso coraggio di lasciarmi.
> ora io non ci credo nel carma, ma il concetto una sua logica c'è l'ha, voglio dire, se tu subisci dei brutti colpi, degli schiaffi morali, sarai si una persona più rafforzata ma la volta dopo magari ti farai meno scrupoli con la nuova persona , perchè tu hai già dato e questo potrebbe diventare un effetto domino.
> *io non saprei gestire la delusione e la rabbia di una persona provocata a causa mia, per questo cerco di essere più sincero possibile, per tutelarmi diciamo così, per non avere colpe dopo*


e va benissimo, ma:
1- è da maleducati parlare troppo degli ex, scattano i paragoni e le paranoie.
2- se ti vuoi accompagnare a una disperata che non vuole essere sola perché é rimasta l'ultima dei mohicani, poi non venire qua a lamentarti, eh?


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Drsuyyyy*



drusilla ha detto:


> e va benissimo, ma:
> 1- è da maleducati parlare troppo degli ex, scattano i paragoni e le paranoie.
> 2- se ti vuoi accompagnare a una disperata che non vuole essere sola perché é rimasta l'ultima dei mohicani, poi non venire qua a lamentarti, eh?


Drusyyyy tu che sei una GAIARDA...perchè non dai qualche dritta a bender?


----------



## drusilla (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Drusyyyy tu che sei una GAIARDA...perchè non dai qualche dritta a bender?


veramente sono proprio stronza, credo , ma non con Bender, vedo che si applica, ha un buon cuore, autoironia il che é basilare... 
dai stai facendo un buon lavoro :singleeye:


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prima di cercare aiuto per le relazioni con l'altro sesso dovresti aiutarti tu.


io sto male perchè sono solo, e se penso che sono mi viene in mente il motivo.
è più veloce trovare un altra persona con cui condividere il tempo, che arrivare allo stato di stare bene soli con se stessi, tutto qui,  ora devo aspettare che mi chiamino per il corso dell collocamento e ho anche il corso di speleologia, non riuscirei anche col volontariato, se non lo passo o quando si concluderà allora andrò.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Tu*



drusilla ha detto:


> veramente sono proprio stronza, credo , ma non con Bender, vedo che si applica, ha un buon cuore, autoironia il che é basilare...
> dai stai facendo un buon lavoro :singleeye:


Tu sei perfetta.Sei pure stronza?benissimo è proprio quello che serve....
Insegna a bender come approcciare una stronza.


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei perfetta.Sei pure stronza?benissimo è proprio quello che serve....
> Insegna a bender come approcciare una stronza.


ma perchè cercare la tempesta e andargli incontro


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ma perchè cercare la tempesta e andargli incontro


Perchè la vita non è sempre una giornata di sole....!


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma perchè cercare la tempesta e andargli incontro


Perchè se no non impari a nuotare...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè se no non impari a nuotare...


Su puire tu coraggio.Come ti piace essere approcciata?che ti po di approccio gradisci?


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè la vita non è sempre una giornata di sole....!


si ma andarsela a cercare apposta scusa.
e poi fidati che di persone tranquille e miti c'è ne sono e alcuni lo sono anche più di me


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Su puire tu coraggio.Come ti piace essere approcciata?che ti po di approccio gradisci?


Di solito approccio io...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*E*



Bender ha detto:


> si ma andarsela a cercare apposta scusa


E certo con sto ragionamento che cazzi mi prendo a fare la patente se ci sono gli autobus? Tutto fa esperienza no?allora dai cosa scrveresti a drusy e nicka...DAI qualcosa di forte...fammi leggere dai...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Di solito approccio io...


Cosa scriveresti al bender?


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa scriveresti al bender?


Una ninnananna...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Nickkkkkaaaaaa*



Nicka ha detto:


> Una ninnananna...


Daiiiiiii!Che ne so:a bender ti strapperei i peli del pisello a morsi?ti leccherei i coglioni fino a farli diventari dispari?Dai....


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una ninnananna...


crudele più di JB


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> certo comodo,sa cosa dire anche quando una domanda prevede solo un si o un no.


Esattamente.


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daiiiiiii!Che ne so:a bender ti strapperei i peli del pisello a morsi?ti leccherei i coglioni fino a farli diventari dispari?Dai....


Eh no...non ce la faccio...


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> crudele più di JB


----------



## drusilla (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma andarsela a cercare apposta scusa


se ti accompagni a una come quella di Badoo che dicevi, esattamente per le stesse sue motivazioni (paura di stare soli) paradossalmente gli stronzi siete voi.
Mi autodefinisco "stronza" perché non mi va di girare intorno alle parole, sono troppo diretta e sono anche parecchio esigente visto che offro molto di me stessa, ma mai ho fatto ne farei uso di ripieghi.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Dai*



Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no...non ce la faccio...


Che ne so:a bender come ti prendo te sgonfio la cappella....na cosa romantica su...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Ok*



drusilla ha detto:


> se ti accompagni a una come quella di Badoo che dicevi, esattamente per le stesse sue motivazioni (paura di stare soli) paradossalmente gli stronzi siete voi.
> Mi autodefinisco "stronza" perché non mi va di girare intorno alle parole, sono troppo diretta e sono anche parecchio esigente visto che offro molto di me stessa, ma mai ho fatto ne farei uso di ripieghi.


Ok,dopo questa premessa,facci vedere come sei diretta con bender....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *io sto male perchè sono solo*, e se penso che sono mi viene in mente il motivo.
> è più veloce trovare un altra persona con cui condividere il tempo, che arrivare allo stato di stare bene soli con se stessi, tutto qui, ora devo aspettare che mi chiamino per il corso dell collocamento e ho anche il corso di speleologia, non riuscirei anche col volontariato, se non lo passo o quando si concluderà allora andrò.


Stai male perchè sei tu, non perchè sei solo. Perchè a trent'anni sei inutile per chiunque, anche per te stesso, figurarsi per qualcuno con cui "condividere il tempo".


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ne so:a bender come ti prendo te sgonfio la cappella....na cosa romantica su...


Ce sto a pensà eh...ma niente...ho bisogno di una controparte coi controcoglioni...


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti sei mai trombato una che non ti piace?


ma dai che domande sono, sono stato solo con tre persone, e con le altre due non riuscivo bene perchè mi mancava quel sentimento che c'era prima, quindi secondo te


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Vabbè*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ce sto a pensà eh...ma niente...ho bisogno di una controparte coi controcoglioni...



Approccia con jb allora su....


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Scusa*



Bender ha detto:


> ma dai che domande sono, sono stato solo con tre persone, e con le altre due non riuscivo bene perchè mi mancava quel sentimento che c'era prima, quindi secondo te


Che significa:NON RIUSCIVI BENE?


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Approccia con jb allora su....


Oscù...facciamo che non approccio con nessuno e mando affanculo te?!


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stai male perchè sei tu, non perchè sei solo. Perchè a trent'anni sei inutile per chiunque, anche per te stesso, figurarsi per qualcuno con cui "condividere il tempo".


duro, ma vero. Bender seriamente, fai volontariato... è il consiglio migliore che ho letto qui dentro.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*e SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oscù...facciamo che non approccio con nessuno e mando affanculo te?!


Eh certo mi devo sempre fare il culo io vero?


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esattamente.


e quando la tua risposta ti si rivolta contro, dopo più in la nel tempo, come la mettiamo, fi fa finta di non ricordare, non ci se ne prende la responsabilità, bè tutto si può fare


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo mi devo sempre fare il culo io vero?


Mi pare giusto!


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Uffà*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi pare giusto!


Darmi una mano no?siete donne su,oltre ad un pacco enorme cosa vi fa piacere?


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Darmi una mano no?siete donne su,*oltre ad un pacco enorme cosa vi fa piacere?*


rompere le palle quando uno è li tranquillo che si guarda la partita o il motogp


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> se ti accompagni a una come quella di Badoo che dicevi, esattamente per le stesse sue motivazioni (paura di stare soli) paradossalmente gli stronzi siete voi.
> Mi autodefinisco "stronza" perché non mi va di girare intorno alle parole, sono troppo diretta e sono anche parecchio esigente visto che offro molto di me stessa, ma mai ho fatto ne farei uso di ripieghi.


ora come ora è l'unica soluzione, non prendo in giro nessuna,sono sincero, ma mi serve tempo per conoscere una persona e capire se mi piace


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> rompere le palle quando uno è li tranquillo che si guarda la partita o il motogp



Amico ieri sera ho visto un ufo con una yamaha blu....un ufo...sto ancora a pisello dritto....


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Darmi una mano no?siete donne su,oltre ad un pacco enorme cosa vi fa piacere?


Uno che ride e sa far ridere, uno che il pacco lo usa quando deve usarlo, uno che sa esattamente quello da fare e soprattutto quando farlo, uno che non si piange addosso ogni due per tre, uno che ti manda affanculo se è il caso, uno che gli zerbini sono solo quelli dove ti pulisci i piedi, uno che ti legga dentro e sappia farlo sul serio.
Ma io che rispondo pure seriamente oh...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Uno che ride e sa far ridere, uno che il pacco lo usa quando deve usarlo, uno che sa esattamente quello da fare e soprattutto quando farlo, uno che non si piange addosso ogni due per tre, uno che ti manda affanculo se è il caso, uno che gli zerbini sono solo quelli dove ti pulisci i piedi, uno che ti legga dentro e sappia farlo sul serio.
> Ma io che rispondo pure seriamente oh...


E che c'entro io adesso?


----------



## drusilla (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ora come ora è l'unica soluzione, non prendo in giro nessuna,sono sincero, ma mi serve tempo per conoscere una persona e capire se mi piace


gliel'hai detto chiaramente? e ti ha detto che si affeziona presto e che vuole uno per la vita? al primo appuntamento poi...
forse è meglio che non approfondisci con lei allora, boh


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che c'entro io adesso?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che significa:NON RIUSCIVI BENE?


dobiamo entrare nei tecnicismi comnque è andata migliorando, solo che in tutte le volte non ho concluso mai, e alla fine mi fermavo per mancanza di tempo o stanchezza,


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amico ieri sera ho visto un ufo con una yamaha blu....un ufo...sto ancora a pisello dritto....


che cazzo di manico... alla fine ero stracarico pure io. E' ancora dio, su quelle due ruote!


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dobiamo entrare nei tecnicismi comnque è andata migliorando, solo che in tutte le volte non ho concluso mai, e alla fine mi fermavo per mancanza di tempo o stanchezza,


Bannatemi. 
Ora.
Perplesso per favore.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> che cazzo di manico... alla fine ero stracarico pure io. E' ancora dio, su quelle due ruote!


Meglio di un orgasmo....un ufo....


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si,sono quello.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> dobiamo entrare nei tecnicismi comnque è andata migliorando, solo che in tutte le volte non ho concluso mai, e alla fine mi fermavo per mancanza di tempo o stanchezza,


NOO!Entriamoci,non venivi?non schizzavi?


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,sono quello.


E poi ti lamenti se qui si creano le file per conoscerti...


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Uno che ride e sa far ridere, uno che il pacco lo usa quando deve usarlo, uno che sa esattamente quello da fare e soprattutto quando farlo, uno che non si piange addosso ogni due per tre, uno che ti manda affanculo se è il caso, uno che gli zerbini sono solo quelli dove ti pulisci i piedi, uno che ti legga dentro e sappia farlo sul serio.*
> Ma io che rispondo pure seriamente oh...


sembra la lettera di Kipling... ecco, allora tu sarai un uomo, figlio mio


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio di un orgasmo....un ufo....


ha fatto vedere al ragazzino che ha ancora da imparare.


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bannatemi.
> Ora.
> Perplesso per favore.


che c'è spiegami, non ho il controllo sul mio stato d'animo, vorrà dire che forse mi serve ancora tanto tempo per stare da solo


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sembra la lettera di Kipling... ecco, allora tu sarai un uomo, figlio mio


Non la conoscevo...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> E poi ti lamenti se qui si creano le file per conoscerti...


Io non mi lamento...non c'è alcuna fila...


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non mi lamento...non c'è alcuna fila...


Seeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> NOO!Entriamoci,non venivi?non schizzavi?


in questi termini non ci parlo nemmeno col mio migliore amico
comunque vedi che hai capito lo stesso


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> che c'è spiegami, non ho il controllo sul mio stato d'animo, vorrà dire che forse mi serve ancora tanto tempo per stare da solo


Si ma schizzavi con leggerezza?


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> in questi termini non ci parlo nemmeno col mio migliore amico
> comunque vedi che hai capito lo stesso


No,non ho capito se hai dell disfunzioni erettili,o mancate eiaculazio.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non la conoscevo...


me l'hai ricordata  comunque vero quello che scrivi... sarebbe interessante definire le qualità che dovrebbe avere una donna.


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> in questi termini non ci parlo nemmeno col mio migliore amico
> comunque vedi che hai capito lo stesso


Bender, ripeti insieme a me:

Cacca pupù
Pipì
Cazzo, pisello, pitone, amico calvo
Venire nelle mutande, eiaculare, sborrare, schizzare
Figa, patonza, patata, farfallina (ciao Farfie ), gnocca
Scopare, chiavare, trombare, tocciare il biscotto, ballare la rumba

Su su, meno timidezza!!


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> me l'hai ricordata  comunque vero quello che scrivi... sarebbe interessante definire le qualità che dovrebbe avere una donna.


Non rompere i coglioni...


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender, ripeti insieme a me:
> 
> Cacca pupù
> Pipì
> ...


siamo arrivati alla logoterapia


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non ho capito se hai dell disfunzioni erettili,o mancate eiaculazio.


allora ne una ne l'altra ok, voglio dire è andato tutto bene per 14 anni prima.
le prime volte con la prima iniziavo ma poi lei iniziava a parlare a ansimare e io mi sentivo a disagio e perdevo l'erezione e si riprovava solo che poi era dinuovo così non ero abituato, l'altra era più tranquilla le avevo spiegato ma comunque fin ora non sono mai riuscito a venire ok, almeno con altre.


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> siamo arrivati alla logoterapia


Guarda che non sembra, ma fa!


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender, ripeti insieme a me:
> 
> Cacca pupù
> Pipì
> ...


ho letto in un altro 3d che anche tu prima avevi problemi a parlarne liberamente
sembra impossibile


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho letto in un altro 3d che anche tu prima avevi problemi a parlarne liberamente
> sembra impossibile


Non ho mai avuto problemi a parlarne liberamente, ero più che altro un po' timida...
I miei problemi erano di altro genere...


----------



## Bender (20 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho mai avuto problemi a parlarne liberamente, ero più che altro un po' timida...
> I miei problemi erano di altro genere...


a ok avevo interpretato male


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> rompere le palle quando uno è li tranquillo che si guarda la partita o il motogp





oscuro ha detto:


> Amico ieri sera ho visto un ufo con una yamaha blu....un ufo...sto ancora a pisello dritto....


Fighissimo ieri sera!!!!!peccato Iannarone che s'è fatto fregare all'ultimo


----------



## Homer (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io sto male perchè sono solo, e se penso che sono mi viene in mente il motivo.
> è più veloce trovare un altra persona con cui condividere il tempo, che arrivare allo stato di stare bene soli con se stessi, tutto qui,  *ora devo aspettare che mi chiamino per il corso dell collocamento e ho anche il corso di speleologia, non riuscirei anche col volontariato*, se non lo passo o quando si concluderà allora andrò.


Madonna Bender, per un corso di speleologia che dura tre lezioni e un paio di uscite, e uno al collocamento che non so che cazzo sia, ritieni di essere straimpegnato da non poter fare altro?? Cazzo dai, e quando il lavoro ti occuperà tutta la giornata come la mettiamo?


----------



## Homer (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dobiamo entrare nei tecnicismi comnque è andata migliorando, solo che in tutte le volte *non ho concluso mai, e alla fine mi fermavo per mancanza di tempo o stanchezza*,


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

Noi mettiamo le pezze ma tu allarghi il buco....


----------



## Homer (20 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma schizzavi con leggerezza?



Adesso mi spieghi in cosa consiste la schizzata con leggerezza. Schizzi come se stessi piscindo? Schizzi dove capita?? Senti erudiscimi....


----------



## Homer (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> allora ne una ne l'altra ok, voglio dire è andato tutto bene per 14 anni prima.
> le prime volte con la prima iniziavo *ma poi lei iniziava a parlare a ansimare e io mi sentivo a disagio e perdevo l'erezione e si riprovava solo che poi era dinuovo così non ero abituato*, l'altra era più tranquilla le avevo spiegato ma comunque fin ora non sono mai riuscito a venire ok, almeno con altre.



Un tipico caso di ansia da prestazione :leggi::leggi:


----------



## drusilla (20 Aprile 2015)

ma no ragazzi, se parlate così apertamente di queste cose, poi io non riesco a leggervi con imparzialità, con concentrazione, ma mi viene sempre in mente queste vostre confessioni, e poi dico se mai vi dovessi incontrare di persona...!!


----------



## Nicka (20 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Un tipico caso di ansia da prestazione :leggi::leggi:


Ma se lei taceva e non ansimava continuava?
Con questo grande dubbio mi avvio da un cliente...


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fighissimo ieri sera!!!!!peccato Iannarone che s'è fatto fregare all'ultimo


vero, tre italiani e due ducati sul podio sarebbe stato il massimo.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Drsuy*



drusilla ha detto:


> ma no ragazzi, se parlate così apertamente di queste cose, poi io non riesco a leggervi con imparzialità, con concentrazione, ma mi viene sempre in mente queste vostre confessioni, e poi dico se mai vi dovessi incontrare di persona...!!


Mha....!


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*Scusami*



Bender ha detto:


> allora ne una ne l'altra ok, voglio dire è andato tutto bene per 14 anni prima.
> le prime volte con la prima iniziavo ma poi lei iniziava a parlare a ansimare e io mi sentivo a disagio e perdevo l'erezione e si riprovava solo che poi era dinuovo così non ero abituato, l'altra era più tranquilla le avevo spiegato ma comunque fin ora non sono mai riuscito a venire ok, almeno con altre.


SCUSAMI ma non ci ho capito un cazzo.
Questa parlava e ansimava durante l'amplesso?e non ho capito ,che cazzo doveva fare?quindi perdevi l'erezione?
E con le altre non sei mai riuscito a venire!Cazzo hai detto niente,quindi tutte due...non mantieni l'erezione e non vai di eiaculazio.Insomma...a pippe come sei messo?perchè guarda questo è un forum di cialtroni e di chiaccheroni,ma la pippa è il segreto del mio successo....!La pippa è come l'allenamento per un calciatore.Ti devi allenare per la partita,perchè anche la pippa ha le sue tecniche.Ad una mano,a due dita,lenta, controllata,dinamica,sofferta,che tecnica usi?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero, tre italiani e due ducati sul podio sarebbe stato il massimo.



Grande domenica per noi emiliani,tutta roba nostra...aggiungi Vettel!!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2015)

*No*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande domenica per noi emiliani,tutta roba nostra...aggiungi Vettel!!!!


Raikonen....vettel è arrivato dietro...


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande domenica per noi emiliani,tutta roba nostra...*aggiungi Vettel!*!!!


Vattelapesca... 'ndocazzo stava? Comunque i motori in quella zona li sanno fare, poco da dire su questo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il volontariato come dovrebbe aiutarmi nelle relazioni con l'altro sesso scusa?
> a comunque tanto per la cronaca altro che pozzo in quelle fenditure, ma non mi sono incastrato


e invece è il miglior consiglio che poteva darti qualcuno. E il fatto che tu la reputi una perdita di tempo, la dice lunga su come non comprenda che non sarà una Candy Candy a tirarti fuori da questa merda.
Dovresti davvero ringraziarlo, JB, perché ti ha dato una chiave di lettura che qui dentro tutti abbiamo pisciato.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> *e invece è il miglior consiglio che poteva darti qualcuno*. E il fatto che tu la reputi una perdita di tempo, la dice lunga su come non comprenda che non sarà una Candy Candy a tirarti fuori da questa merda.
> Dovresti davvero ringraziarlo, JB, perché ti ha dato una chiave di lettura che qui dentro tutti abbiamo pisciato.


stessa cosa che gli ho scritto io.


----------



## zanna (20 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e invece è il miglior consiglio che poteva darti qualcuno. E il fatto che tu la reputi una perdita di tempo, la dice lunga su come non comprenda che non sarà una Candy Candy a tirarti fuori da questa merda.
> *Dovresti davvero ringraziarlo, JB, perché ti ha dato una chiave di lettura* che qui dentro tutti abbiamo *pisciato*.


Ma JB fornisce chiavi di lettura che fungono da diuretici??


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SCUSAMI ma non ci ho capito un cazzo.
> Questa parlava e ansimava durante l'amplesso?e non ho capito ,che cazzo doveva fare?quindi perdevi l'erezione?
> E con le altre non sei mai riuscito a venire!Cazzo hai detto niente,quindi tutte due...non mantieni l'erezione e non vai di eiaculazio.Insomma...a pippe come sei messo?perchè guarda questo è un forum di cialtroni e di chiaccheroni,ma la pippa è il segreto del mio successo....!La pippa è come l'allenamento per un calciatore.Ti devi allenare per la partita,perchè anche la pippa ha le sue tecniche.Ad una mano,a due dita,lenta, controllata,dinamica,sofferta,che tecnica usi?


allora spiego meglio tanto ormai mi sono sputtanato quindi.
con la prima andava e veniva l'erezione perchè a parte un po gli ansimi e gli urli e va bè poi mi parlava come fossi in un film porno e non c'ero per nulla abituato ed era tutto tranne che amore, sarò un cretino io sarò troppo tenero vedila un po come vuoi, ma quando mi fermavo e la abbracciavo e stavamo un po vicini tornava ma ripartiva anche lei. con la seconda non la perdevo ma non finivo mai.comunque tra tutte e due l'ho fatto solo quattro volte due con una e due con l'altra.
a pippe tutto a posto grazie


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e invece è il miglior consiglio che poteva darti qualcuno. E il fatto che tu la reputi una perdita di tempo, la dice lunga su come non comprenda che non sarà una Candy Candy a tirarti fuori da questa merda.
> Dovresti davvero ringraziarlo, JB, perché ti ha dato una chiave di lettura che qui dentro tutti abbiamo pisciato.


comunque il volontariato in croce bianca era la mia prima opzione già pochi mesi dopo che era andata via e l'avevo scritto qui.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Mha*



Bender ha detto:


> allora spiego meglio tanto ormai mi sono sputtanato quindi.
> con la prima andava e veniva l'erezione perchè a parte un po gli ansimi e gli urli e va bè poi mi parlava come fossi in un film porno e non c'ero per nulla abituato ed era tutto tranne che amore, sarò un cretino io sarò troppo tenero vedila un po come vuoi, ma quando mi fermavo e la abbracciavo e stavamo un po vicini tornava ma ripartiva anche lei. con la seconda non la perdevo ma non finivo mai.comunque tra tutte e due l'ho fatto solo quattro volte due con una e due con l'altra.
> a pippe tutto a posto grazie



bender a me qualcosa non mi torna....


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> allora spiego meglio tanto ormai mi sono sputtanato quindi.
> con la prima andava e veniva l'erezione perchè a parte un po* gli ansimi e gli urli e va bè poi mi parlava come fossi in un film porno* e non c'ero per nulla abituato ed era tutto tranne che amore, sarò un cretino io sarò troppo tenero vedila un po come vuoi, ma quando mi fermavo e la abbracciavo e stavamo un po vicini tornava ma ripartiva anche lei. con la seconda non la perdevo ma non finivo mai.comunque tra tutte e due l'ho fatto solo quattro volte due con una e due con l'altra.
> a pippe tutto a posto grazie


hai trovato un tesoro, altroché!


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> allora spiego meglio tanto ormai mi sono sputtanato quindi.
> con la prima andava e veniva l'erezione perchè a parte un po gli ansimi e gli urli e va bè poi mi parlava come fossi in un film porno e non c'ero per nulla abituato ed era tutto tranne che amore, sarò un cretino io sarò troppo tenero vedila un po come vuoi, ma quando mi fermavo e la abbracciavo e stavamo un po vicini tornava ma ripartiva anche lei. con la seconda non la perdevo ma non finivo mai.comunque tra tutte e due l'ho fatto solo quattro volte due con una e due con l'altra.
> a pippe tutto a posto grazie



bender perdonami,ma cosa ti strillava?ti insultava?bestemmiava?ti sputava?si metteva un dito al culo?che faceva?


----------



## Homer (21 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> hai trovato un tesoro, altroché!


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma no ragazzi, se parlate così apertamente di queste cose, poi io non riesco a leggervi con imparzialità, con concentrazione, ma mi viene sempre in mente queste vostre confessioni, e poi dico se mai vi dovessi incontrare di persona...!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> bender perdonami,ma cosa ti strillava?ti insultava?bestemmiava?ti sputava?si metteva un dito al culo?che faceva?


io vengo da una situazione precedente molto tranquilla.niente di strano niente insulti o bestemmie, diciamo che era un incitamento, ma a me inibiva fortemente n modo immediato,tutto qui.
e comunque il desiderio sessuale è calato di molto da quando la mia ex è andata via, con lei l'avrei fatto ogni giorno, adesso quando incontro altre ragazze tendo a posticipare per pura di fare un errore prima di conoscerle e che magari questo diventi una complicazione che le leghi troppo fin da subito, con l'ultima è così


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> bender a me qualcosa non mi torna....


se sei abituato per un lungo periodo in un  modo e se in più c'è stato solo quel modo di vedere e fare le cose è normale che tutto il resto ti metta stranezza e disagio, tu non sai com'era prima, magari poi ti spiego in MP


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Tu devi fare due chiacchiere con LDS!


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu devi fare due chiacchiere con LDS!


ho letto qualcosa di lui, ma il motivo?


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho letto qualcosa di lui, ma il motivo?


Perché pure lui ha subito il trauma di passare dall'ammmmmore all'infoiata da parolacce e sberle nel sesso!


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché pure lui ha subito il trauma di passare dall'ammmmmore all'infoiata da parolacce e sberle nel sesso!


  a ok, ma il mio caso è diverso non voglio entrare nei particolari ma prima era molto tranquillo, posso dirti che se mi scappava di toccargli il culo o il seno quando eravamo in cucina o in sala e non nel contesto della camera da letto gli dava fastidio perchè fuori luogo, comunque eravamo soli in casa.magari ora ti fai un quadro più generale


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a ok, ma il mio caso è diverso non voglio entrare nei particolari ma prima era molto tranquillo, posso dirti che se mi scappava di toccargli il culo o il seno quando eravamo in cucina o in sala e non nel contesto della camera da letto gli dava fastidio perchè fuori luogo, comunque eravamo soli in casa.magari ora ti fai un quadro più generale


Santo Iddio.


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a ok, ma il mio caso è diverso non voglio entrare nei particolari ma prima era molto tranquillo, posso dirti che se mi scappava di toccargli il culo o il seno quando eravamo in cucina o in sala e non nel contesto della camera da letto gli dava fastidio perchè fuori luogo, comunque eravamo soli in casa.magari ora ti fai un quadro più generale


Madonna :facepalm:


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Santo Iddio.


ecco io lo sapevo,per questo ero titubante e ho scritto solo una parte, essendo stato con lei mi sono fatto l'idea che bene o male era la regola,anche perchè lei percepiva il mio avvicinarmi in quel modo solo un motivo per poi arrivare al dunque, mentre secondo lei negli altri momenti della giornata si stava vicini si ci abbracciava e baciava ma bon, all'inizio non era così era più accondiscendente, ma poi mi ha detto che lo faceva più per me, comunque ci stavo bene con lei e lo accettavo,e diciamo che il suo essere così, molto probabilmente mi ha risparmiato il subire un tradimento.
proprio perchè si faceva tanti problemi, ora non lo so, molto probabilmente sarà cambiata stando con un altra persona


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Madonna :facepalm:


forse è anche perchè sembrava che mi avvicinassi solo per poi arrivare al dunque, almeno è questo quello che mi aveva detto lei, comunque è stata una cosa che è peggiorata con la convivenza, ma io a parte un po la mancanza/carenza di sesso negli ultimi periodi ci sono sempre stato davvero bene con lei. se no non saremmo stati insieme 14 anni, non prendetemi per pazzo o alieno.
io sinceramente credo di non riuscire con altre almeno per ora perchè mi sento ancora legato a lei, è l'unica spiegazione che mi do


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a ok, ma il mio caso è diverso non voglio entrare nei particolari ma prima era molto tranquillo, posso dirti che se mi scappava di toccargli il culo o il seno quando eravamo in cucina o in sala e non nel contesto della camera da letto gli dava fastidio perchè fuori luogo, comunque eravamo soli in casa.magari ora ti fai un quadro più generale


:miiiii::miiiii::miiiii:


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> forse è anche perchè sembrava che mi avvicinassi solo per poi arrivare al dunque, almeno è questo quello che mi aveva detto lei, *comunque è stata una cosa che è peggiorata con la convivenza*, ma io a parte un po la mancanza/carenza di sesso negli ultimi periodi ci sono sempre stato davvero bene con lei. se no non saremmo stati insieme 14 anni, non prendetemi per pazzo o alieno.
> io sinceramente credo di non riuscire con altre almeno per ora perchè mi sento ancora legato a lei, è l'unica spiegazione che mi do


e questo dice tutto.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e questo dice tutto.


per lei il sesso non mai stata la prima cosa, veniva dopo altre, nel periodo che si mandava messaggi con il personaggio di FB siamo stati 8 mesi senza far nulla e a lei non cambiava nulla a me no però
poi comunque non le dispiaceva ma a prendere l'iniziativa ero sempre io sempre, è capitato un unica volta in vacanza ad amsterdam, ma doveva essere colpa dell'aria contaminata:rotfl:.
comunque io ci stavo bene pensavo che ci poteva stare visto che comunque gli uomini hanno molto più desiderio delle donne ed è scientificamente provato


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Mhhh*



Bender ha detto:


> per lei il sesso non mai stata la prima cosa, veniva dopo altre, nel periodo che si mandava messaggi con il personaggio di FB siamo stati 8 mesi senza far nulla e a lei non cambiava nulla a me no però
> poi comunque non le dispiaceva ma a prendere l'iniziativa ero sempre io sempre è capitato un unica volta in vacanza ad amsterdam, ma doveva essere colpa dell'aria contaminata:rotfl:.
> comunque io ci stavo bene pensavo che ci poteva stare visto che comunque gli uomini hanno molto più desideri delle donne ed è scientificamente provato



8 mesi senza fare nulla.....


----------



## drusilla (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per lei il sesso non mai stata la prima cosa, veniva dopo altre, nel periodo che si mandava messaggi con il personaggio di FB siamo stati 8 mesi senza far nulla e a lei non cambiava nulla a me no però
> poi comunque non le dispiaceva ma a prendere l'iniziativa ero sempre io sempre è capitato un unica volta in vacanza ad amsterdam, ma doveva essere colpa dell'aria contaminata:rotfl:.
> comunque io ci stavo bene pensavo che ci poteva stare visto che comunque *gli uomini hanno molto più desideri delle donne ed è scientificamente provato*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per lei il sesso non mai stata la prima cosa, veniva dopo altre, nel periodo che si mandava messaggi con il personaggio di FB siamo stati 8 mesi senza far nulla e a lei non cambiava nulla a me no però
> poi comunque non le dispiaceva ma a prendere l'iniziativa ero sempre io sempre è capitato un unica volta in vacanza ad amsterdam, ma doveva essere colpa dell'aria contaminata:rotfl:.
> *comunque io ci stavo bene pensavo che ci poteva stare visto che comunque gli uomini hanno molto più desideri delle donne ed è scientificamente provato*


quando una donna vive bene un rapporto, eccome se li ha i desideri...  lascia perdere le cazzate scientifiche, siamo esseri umani non animali. Il sesso è prima di tutto una questione mentale.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bender ha ragione....


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> 8 mesi senza fare nulla.....


nulla con un altra persona intendevo questo, e se non si scopriva che era una farsa sarebbero stati di più.
ora comunque saranno 3 e sinceramente non ho tutto sto desiderio  non come prima.
ah poi altra cosa ok che magari io sbaglio a dire che a volte penso ala ex, ma lei che la seconda volta che ci vediamo prima mi parla di una sua amica che è rimasta incinta e poi ha abortito e mi dice cosa ne penso e poi mi dici se io desidero dei bambini, ma così è ipoteticamente


----------



## drusilla (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> bender ha ragione....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> nulla con un altra persona intendevo questo, e se non si scopriva che era una farsa sarebbero stati di più.
> ora comunque saranno 3 e sinceramente non ho tutto sto desiderio  non come prima.
> ah poi altra cosa ok che magari io sbaglio a dire che a volte penso ala ex, *ma lei che la seconda volta che ci vediamo prima mi parla di una sua amica che è rimasta incinta e poi ha abortito e mi dice cosa ne penso e poi mi dici se io desidero dei bambini*, ma così è ipoteticamente


scapppaaaaaaaaaaaaa :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Io*

Io sono con il bender.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quando una donna vive bene un rapporto, eccome se li ha i desideri...  lascia perdere le cazzate scientifiche, siamo esseri umani non animali. Il sesso è prima di tutto una questione mentale.


mai sentito parlare dello studio che dice che un uomo pensa al sesso in una giornata centinaia di volte mentre una donna massimo un paio, e poi non sto ad andare nel campo del testosterone e altro.


----------



## drusilla (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mai sentito parlare dello studio che dice che un uomo pensa al sesso in una giornata centinaia di volte mentre una donna massimo un paio, e poi non sto ad andare nel campo del testosterone e altro.


forse perché siamo più pratiche... se non possiamo in quel momento ci conviene non pensarci, che poi andiamo tutto il giorno bagnate e non sempre ci si può cambiare lavare etc.:mexican::mexican:.. voi siete più sozzi 

seriamente: dipende dalle persone, le personeeeeeee, non il genere.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mai sentito parlare dello studio che dice che un uomo pensa al sesso in una giornata centinaia di volte mentre una donna massimo un paio, e poi non sto ad andare nel campo del testosterone e altro.


Si e quindi? Riduci tutto alla chimica? Mai sentito che in tutte le specie animali le femmine accettano il maschio e si accoppiano solo in calore? Come mai nella nostra non succede?


----------



## Spot (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mai sentito parlare dello studio che dice che un uomo pensa al sesso in una giornata centinaia di volte mentre una donna massimo un paio, e poi non sto ad andare nel campo del testosterone e altro.


Si, se l'uomo ha 20 anni e lei è ben oltre la menopausa.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> scapppaaaaaaaaaaaaa :unhappy:


anche io ho avuto quella sensazione
comunque ci parlerò un po per capire, forse lo dice semplicemente per capire che persona sono come la penso.
tanto finchè non supero il limite sono tranquillo e non sono una persona impulsiva o da colpo di fulmine che si lascia trascinare dai sentimenti, anche perchè forse è vero che sono ancora preso dalla ex, ma non ne sto parlando più con lei


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> forse perché siamo più pratiche... se non possiamo in quel momento ci conviene non pensarci, che poi andiamo tutto il giorno bagnate e non sempre ci si può cambiare lavare etc.:mexican::mexican:.. voi siete più sozzi
> 
> seriamente: dipende dalle persone, le personeeeeeee, non il genere.


ok ti credo, ero convinto che qualcuno/a se ne usciva con la frase, non ti ha mai amato oppure non eravate compatibili,perchè voglio dire non saremmo stati insieme 14 anni in cui ci siamo visti ogni giorno, tranne rari casi tipo gite scolastiche estere o quando è andata in vacanza da parenti ma casi rarissimi ogni 2 o 3 anni o più.
ho visto il cambiamento e me lo ha anche detto lei, quando non mi amava più cercava ogni scusa per stare il più possibile fuori casa, era fredda e distaccata e ogni discussione era un pretesto per dirmi che il mio modo di pensare non le piaceva


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si e quindi? Riduci tutto alla chimica? Mai sentito che in tutte le specie animali le femmine accettano il maschio e si accoppiano solo in calore? Come mai nella nostra non succede?


evoluzione, è più efficace non avere un periodo prestabilito


----------



## Homer (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a ok, ma il mio caso è diverso non voglio entrare nei particolari ma prima era molto tranquillo, *posso dirti che se mi scappava di toccargli il culo o il seno quando eravamo in cucina o in sala e non nel contesto della camera da letto gli dava fastidio perchè fuori luogo*, comunque eravamo soli in casa.magari ora ti fai un quadro più generale


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

Bender, ma tu te le scegli a tua immagine e somiglianza......


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mai sentito parlare dello studio che dice che un uomo pensa al sesso in una giornata centinaia di volte mentre una donna massimo un paio, e poi non sto ad andare nel campo del testosterone e altro.


che studi del cazzo!


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si e quindi? Riduci tutto alla chimica? Mai sentito che in tutte le specie animali le femmine accettano il maschio e si accoppiano solo in calore? Come mai nella nostra non succede?


dicono che così il sesso diventa un legante della coppia, che deve restare unita in quanto i figli ci mettono molto a crescere


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> evoluzione, è più efficace non avere un periodo prestabilito


ma lascia perdere 'ste cazzate scientifiche, fidati... guarda che sono assatanate come noi!


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ecco io lo sapevo,per questo ero titubante e ho scritto solo una parte, essendo stato con lei mi sono fatto l'idea che bene o male era la regola,anche perchè lei percepiva il mio avvicinarmi in quel modo solo un motivo per poi arrivare al dunque, mentre secondo lei negli altri momenti della giornata si stava vicini si ci abbracciava e baciava ma bon, all'inizio non era così era più accondiscendente, ma poi mi ha detto che lo faceva più per me, comunque ci stavo bene con lei e lo accettavo,e diciamo che il suo essere così, molto probabilmente mi ha risparmiato il subire un tradimento.
> proprio perchè si faceva tanti problemi, ora non lo so, molto probabilmente sarà cambiata stando con un altra persona


Porca miseria Bender.
Ma parla un po' in giro, leggi, senti quello che dice la gente...
Io lo capisco che dopo un po' le cose si tranquillizzino un po', è nell'ordine delle cose ed è naturale...
Ma vacca la miseria, mò non è che se uno si avvicina alla sua donna e le tocca il culo IN CASA questa si offende perchè non è modo e non è momento.
Una che ti dice che lo fa per te è allucinante...lasciatelo dire.
E ce ne sono donne così eh, lo so perfettamente...ma per me hanno grossi problemi. O comunque i problemi sono nella coppia.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Bender, ma tu te le scegli a tua immagine e somiglianza......


il fatto è che se passa un po di tempo per vari motivi da un rapporto e quando ti avvicini fai subito così a lei sembrava che fosse solo uno sfogo mio, pensava che era solo un esigenza che non ci fosse sentimento,forse era anche perchè era tanto che stavamo insieme, non lo so. comunque lo ripeto non rinnego nulla con lei ci sono stato bene per tantissime cose, mi uccide che rinneghi leio che magari sia cambiata totalmente per l'altro.
ci sono state volte che ho provato a farle cambiare direzione ma mi sono preso delle botte di fissato e maniaco,poi non ho mai parlato con nessuno di sesso quindi ecco il quadro


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> che studi del cazzo!



Per me ha ragione.Guarda qui dentro....siete tutte chiuse...avete timore...


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> dicono che *così il sesso diventa un legante della coppia*, che deve restare unita in quanto i figli ci mettono molto a crescere


si, lo stesso motivo perchè le tette assomigliano alle chiappe e le labbra gonfie alla passera... quando non sanno cosa inventarsi gli evoluzionisti sparano qualche teoria alla membro di segugio, tanto poi vai a verificarle scientificamente.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> dicono che così il sesso diventa un legante della coppia, che deve restare unita in quanto i figli ci mettono molto a crescere


si è vero anche questo avevo sentito


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me ha ragione.Guarda qui dentro....siete tutte chiuse...avete timore...


Ah sì sì, io sono timoratissima, ma proprio tanto tantissimo...


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, lo stesso motivo perchè le tette assomigliano alle chiappe e le labbra gonfie alla passera... quando non sanno cosa inventarsi gli evoluzionisti sparano qualche teoria alla membro di segugio, tanto poi vai a verificarle scientificamente.


certo sono teorie e lasciano un pò il tempo che trovano


----------



## drusilla (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il fatto è che se passa un po di tempo per vari motivi da un rapporto e quando ti avvicini fai subito così a lei sembrava che fosse solo uno sfogo mio, pensava che era solo un esigenza che non ci fosse sentimento,forse era anche perchè era tanto che stavamo insieme, non lo so. comunque lo ripeto non rinnego nulla con lei ci sono stato bene per tantissime cose, mi uccide che rinneghi leio che magari sia cambiata totalmente per l'altro.
> ci sono state volte che ho provato a farle cambiare direzione ma mi sono preso delle botte di fissato e maniaco,poi non ho mai parlato con nessuno di sesso quindi ecco il quadro


detto molto banalmente, non ti desiderava più... mi dispiace ma è così


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Porca miseria Bender.
> Ma parla un po' in giro, leggi, senti quello che dice la gente...
> Io lo capisco che dopo un po' le cose si tranquillizzino un po', è nell'ordine delle cose ed è naturale...
> Ma vacca la miseria, mò non è che se uno si avvicina alla sua donna e le tocca il culo IN CASA questa si offende perchè non è modo e non è momento.
> ...


ecco Bender... se non credi a me, lei è una donna! Stampati questo post e leggitelo almeno dieci volte al giorno.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> bender perdonami,ma cosa ti strillava?ti insultava?*bestemmiava?ti sputava*?si metteva un dito al culo?che faceva?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*SSi*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho sentito che succede....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e quelle che ti voglio mettere qualcosa nel seder poi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si, se l'uomo ha 20 anni e lei è ben oltre la menopausa.


ma ben oltre. direi quasi a un passo dalla morte.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho sentito che succede....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e quelle che ti voglio mettere qualcosa nel seder poi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io ti giuro voglio sentire un resoconto vero e reale di uno a cui hanno sputato durante l'atto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

*BENDER*

non ho capito però, quella che ansimava e diceva cose porno, è stata quella dopo la tua ex?


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> detto molto banalmente, non ti desiderava più... mi dispiace ma è così


si questo l'ho capito, era successo nell'ultimo anno e ok.
ma che il sesso era tranquillo è perchè era lei che era così,perchè non credo che si possa stare 14 anni con una persona così tanto per.l'ultimo anno è stato forzato da me ma gli altri no


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non ho capito però, quella che ansimava e diceva cose porno, è stata quella dopo la tua ex?


si è stata la prima dopo la mia ex. era anche contenta di essere la seconda, ci scherzava su diceva che era da podio
però quando parlava la cosa era immediata, mi sembrava come se entrasse qualcuno in stanza
poi era un isieme di cose era la prima dopo la mia ex, la conoscevo da poche ore, certo non nego che ci avevo fantasticato, anche perchè mi aveva mandato certe foto su whats app che non lasciavano equivoci ed ero pure a cena dal mio amico sono diventato viola, alla fine ho risolto dicendo che mi era andato di traverso un boccone


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si è stata la prima dopo la mia ex. era anche contenta di essere la seconda, ci scherzava su diceva che era da podio
> però quando parlava la cosa era immediata, mi sembrava come se entrasse qualcuno in stanza
> poi era un isieme di cose era la prima dopo la mia ex, la conoscevo da poche ore, certo non nego che ci avevo fantasticato, anche perchè mi aveva mandato certe foto su whats app che non lasciavano equivoci ed ero pure a cena dal mio amico sono diventato viola, alla fine ho risolto dicendo che mi era andato di traverso un boccone


senti bender... ma davvero non stai trollando?


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si è stata la prima dopo la mia ex. era anche contenta di essere la seconda, ci scherzava su diceva che era da podio
> però quando parlava la cosa era immediata, mi sembrava come se entrasse qualcuno in stanza
> poi era un isieme di cose era la prima dopo la mia ex, la conoscevo da poche ore, certo non nego che ci avevo fantasticato, anche perchè mi aveva mandato certe foto su whats app che non lasciavano equivoci ed ero pure a cena dal mio amico sono diventato viola, alla fine ho risolto dicendo che mi era andato di traverso un boccone


hai capito... 

audace la ragazza...


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> senti bender... ma davvero non stai trollando?


secondo te vi sto prendendo in giro da 2 anni, ho messo pure le mie foto e la città dove vivo?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si è stata la prima dopo la mia ex. era anche contenta di essere la seconda, ci scherzava su diceva che era da podio
> però quando parlava la cosa era immediata, mi sembrava come se entrasse qualcuno in stanza
> poi era un isieme di cose era la prima dopo la mia ex, la conoscevo da poche ore, certo non nego che ci avevo fantasticato, anche perchè mi aveva mandato certe foto su whats app che non lasciavano equivoci ed ero pure a cena dal mio amico sono diventato viola, alla fine ho risolto dicendo che mi era andato di traverso un boccone


Questa l'avevi conosciuta con Badoo?


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa l'avevi conosciuta con Badoo?


fin ora tutte le ho conosciute con Badoo


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> secondo te vi sto prendendo in giro da 2 anni, ho messo pure le mie foto e la città dove vivo?


Io non credo che ci pigli in giro, perchè di gente così ne esiste.
Il problema è proprio questo...
Io mi auguro che sto forum ti possa aiutare a capire che c'è un mondo che tu non conosci.
La tua ex, mi spiace dirtelo, ma non c'aveva voglia manco a farsi pagare.
Quelle che fanno scene porno praticamente senza manco cominciare fingono.
Tu che sei di quella specie rara che tromba (o riesce a trombare) solo se è innamorato non hai bisogno di tizie del genere e ringrazia che ti sei levato dai coglioni la tua ex. Questo è un bene, credimi.
Non dico di svegliarti, ma poco ci manca.
Mi pare veramente che vivi nel mondo delle favole...
E non voglio essere dura, ma è veramente così...


----------



## Homer (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si è stata la prima dopo la mia ex. era anche contenta di essere la seconda, ci scherzava su diceva che era da podio
> però quando parlava la cosa era immediata, mi sembrava come se entrasse qualcuno in stanza
> poi era un isieme di cose era la prima dopo la mia ex, la conoscevo da poche ore, certo non nego che ci avevo fantasticato, anche perchè mi aveva mandato certe foto su whats app che non lasciavano equivoci ed ero pure a cena dal mio amico sono diventato viola, alla fine ho risolto dicendo che mi era andato di traverso un boccone


Che calibro avevano queste foto per farti andare il boccone di traverso??


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> secondo te vi sto prendendo in giro da 2 anni, ho messo pure le mie foto e la città dove vivo?


saresti un vero genio del male, lo so... però a leggerti ogni tanto il dubbio mi viene lo stesso


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non credo che ci pigli in giro, perchè di gente così ne esiste.
> Il problema è proprio questo...
> Io mi auguro che sto forum ti possa aiutare a capire che c'è un mondo che tu non conosci.
> La tua ex, mi spiace dirtelo, ma non c'aveva voglia manco a farsi pagare.
> ...


spero che intendi che non avesse voglia solo nell'ultimo periodo, perchè prima potete dirmi qualsiasi cosa, ma io so che mi ha amato e tanto. semplicemente viveva il sesso in maniera diversa, dopo anche se non volevo accettarlo il fatto che si guardasse intorno stava a significare che non mi amava più.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Io non credo che ci pigli in giro, perchè di gente così ne esiste.*
> Il problema è proprio questo...
> Io mi auguro che sto forum ti possa aiutare a capire che c'è un mondo che tu non conosci.
> La tua ex, mi spiace dirtelo, ma non c'aveva voglia manco a farsi pagare.
> ...


quello è sicuro Nicka, io mi riferisco alle sue reazioni... per il resto continuo a quotarti.


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> spero che intendi che non avesse voglia solo nell'ultimo periodo, perchè prima potete dirmi qualsiasi cosa, ma io so che mi ha amato e tanto. semplicemente viveva il sesso in maniera diversa, dopo anche se non volevo accettarlo il fatto che si guardasse intorno stava a significare che non mi amava più.


A me fai tenerezza Bender, ma una ragazzina (che con te è cresciuta) che si fa di certi problemi significa che di problemi ne ha davvero.
Non è questione di come si vive il sesso, perchè a 20 anni hai gli ormoni che ti ballano in corpo dalla mattina alla mattina dopo...e non esiste un "maiale, siamo in cucina e sono le ore 15!"
Eh su!


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Che calibro avevano queste foto per farti andare il boccone di traverso??


a evolvere, una in intimo,poi nella stessa posa una in topless, e l'ultima ci ho messo un paio di secondi a capire che era delle sue parti intime


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me fai tenerezza Bender, ma una ragazzina (che con te è cresciuta) che si fa di certi problemi significa che di problemi ne ha davvero.
> Non è questione di come si vive il sesso, perchè a 20 anni hai gli ormoni che ti ballano in corpo dalla mattina alla mattina dopo...e non esiste un "maiale, siamo in cucina e *sono le ore 15!*"
> Eh su!


oh, ma alle ore 15 chi ha tempo? 
butti mezzo pomeriggio così? :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> oh, ma alle ore 15 chi ha tempo?
> butti mezzo pomeriggio così? :carneval:


Ma manco una sveltina veloce veloce!?


----------



## Homer (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a evolvere, una in intimo,poi nella stessa posa una in topless, e l'ultima ci ho messo u*n paio di secondi a capire che era delle sue parti intime*



Mi sarei subito segato in bagno.....altro che boccone di traverso :facepalm::facepalm:


Sul neretto, rido con le lacrime, ma che erano??


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> saresti un vero genio del male, lo so... però a leggerti ogni tanto il dubbio mi viene lo stesso


chissà poi perchè mi viene di pubblicare tutte quelle foto, ma evidentemente sono così anomalo che non bastano.
comunque credo che ci sia gente come mè o peggio, vedi varie sette, tipo qui a savona ci sono degli specie di mormoni che fermano la gente e gli propongono corsi di inglese gratuiti, sono ragazzi sui 20 anni o meno che vengono dagli stati uniti, parecchi anni fa ci avevo parlato,dicevano che loro non potevano uscire la sera ne bere alcolici
e venivaNO dagli U.S.A sempre in coppia e uno dei due vicino al nome aveva scritto anziano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
era l'anziano Morris


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> fin ora tutte le ho conosciute con Badoo


E allora grazie al cazzo.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me fai tenerezza Bender, ma una ragazzina (che con te è cresciuta) che si fa di certi problemi significa che di problemi ne ha davvero.
> Non è questione di come si vive il sesso, perchè a 20 anni hai gli ormoni che ti ballano in corpo dalla mattina alla mattina dopo...e non esiste un "maiale, siamo in cucina e sono le ore 15!"
> Eh su!


ma quello sucedeva durante la convivenza da due a tre anni fa.
comunque anche i suoi c'è ne hanno messo del loro,prima dei 22 o 23 anni non ha mai dormito fuori casa con me.poi sono iniziate le vacanze, e quando stavo in camera sua ed erano già un paio di anni che stavamo insieme e lei mi stava seduta in braccio e entrava sua mamma diceva tipo stai seduta composta, quindi è un insieme di cose


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma quello sucedeva durante la convivenza da due a tre anni fa.
> comunque anche i suoi c'è ne hanno messo del loro,rima dei 22 o 23 anni non ha mai dormito fuori casa con me.poi sono iniziate le vacanze, e quando stavo in camera sua ed erano già un paio di anni che stavamo insieme e lei mi stava seduta in braccio e entrava sua mamma diceva tipo stai seduta composta, quindi è un insieme di cose


Credimi, mi vengono i brividi...
Conosco una storia simile, lei aveva grossi problemi.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora grazie al cazzo.


ma perchè devi etichettare tutto.ma non è che chi si iscrive li deve avere dei requisiti uguali per tutti.


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma quello sucedeva durante la convivenza da due a tre anni fa.
> comunque anche i suoi c'è ne hanno messo del loro,*rima dei 22 o 23 anni non ha mai dormito fuori casa con me*.poi sono iniziate le vacanze, e quando stavo in camera sua ed erano già un paio di anni che stavamo insieme e lei mi stava seduta in braccio e entrava sua mamma diceva tipo stai seduta composta, quindi è un insieme di cose




secondo me la vostra relazione vi ha danneggiato molto entrambi, facendovi maturare pochissimo.
da un punto di vista sentimentale e sessuale poi non ne parliamo proprio.
devi cominciare proprio da zero.
lascerei perdere poi siti e chat e così via.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credimi, mi vengono i brividi...
> Conosco una storia simile, lei aveva grossi problemi.


a mè viene tristezza e tanta, a ripensarci, perchè infondo stavamo comunque sempre insieme, perchè i mie non mi hanno mai detto nulla, lei veniva da me tutti i giorni i primi anni dopo che uscivamo da scuola e ci chiudevamo in camera mia


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me la vostra relazione vi ha danneggiato molto entrambi, facendovi maturare pochissimo.
> da un punto di vista sentimentale e sessuale poi non ne parliamo proprio.
> devi cominciare proprio da zero.
> lascerei perdere poi siti e chat e così via.


perfetto, mi fa che seguo il consiglio di qualcuno e mi faccio frate o divento un eremita
adesso non ho più l'età per sperimentare,tutte quelle con cui parlo giustamente di esperienze ne hanno avute già abbastanza e cercano la relazione definitiva


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> perfetto, mi fa che seguo il consiglio di qualcuno e mi faccio frate o divento un eremita
> adesso non ho più l'età per sperimentare,tutte quelle con cui parlo giustamente di esperienze ne hanno avute già abbastanza e cercano la relazione definitiva


comincia banalmente a rapportarti alle persone senza metterti a pensare a cosa vogliono, cosa cercano ecc.
apriti un pochino, sciogliti.
anche mentre fai corsi e cose così (una volta anche io ho fatto la visita speleologica di una grotta, divertentissimo!) magari lascia perdere i selfie, fai giusto qualche foto se vedi qualcosa che ti piace particolarmente.
insomma, cerca di ragionare proprio in termini diversi, meno incentrati su relazioni finite o da cercare.
non so come dirlo con più tatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma perchè devi etichettare tutto.ma non è che chi si iscrive li deve avere dei requisiti uguali per tutti.


Mattia la riprova che Badoo serve esclusivamente per scopare sei tu.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> comincia banalmente a rapportarti alle persone senza metterti a pensare a cosa vogliono, cosa cercano ecc.
> apriti un pochino, sciogliti.
> anche mentre fai corsi e cose così (una volta anche io ho fatto la visita speleologica di una grotta, divertentissimo!) magari lascia perdere i selfie, fai giusto qualche foto se vedi qualcosa che ti piace particolarmente.
> insomma, cerca di ragionare proprio in termini diversi, meno incentrati su relazioni finite o da cercare.
> non so come dirlo con più tatto.


ma io mi apro con le ragazze che conosco, gli faccio sempre il riassunto di come sono esattamente come qui, con l'ultima appena l'ho vista scherzosamnete mi ha teso la mano, perchè le avevo già raccontato della gag.
guarda ho fatto poche foto perchè davvero mi servivano entrambe le mani e braccia,li in alcuni punti scivolare voleva dire farsi molto male o peggio rimanere bloccati in qualche fosso chissà dove finchè non ti venivano a recuperare


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mattia la riprova che Badoo serve esclusivamente per scopare sei tu.


non può essere che una parte di donne si adegua al fatto che ormai molti uomini cercano solo avventure e pensa magari di legare qualcuno concedendosi, pechè io sinceramente non credo che tutte le donne che sono li cerchino solo avventure e recitino una parte, credo che semplicemente sperino nel farsi conoscere da qualcuno e di piacergli.


----------



## Spot (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non può essere che una parte di donne si adegua al fatto che ormai molti uomini cercano solo avventure e pensa magari di legare qualcuno concedendosi, pechè io sinceramente non credo che tutte le donne che sono li cerchino solo avventure e recitino una parte, credo che semplicemente sperino nel farsi conoscere da qualcuno e di piacergli.


No, il punto è che molte donne vogliono trombare senza troppi preamboli e poi mandarti a quel paese. E su Badoo se ne trovano tante perchè è il modo più semplice e diretto.
Da altre parti troverai tipe che vogliono un'avventura di qualche settimana, da altre parti incontrerai tipe che vogliono frequentare qualcuno e conoscerlo.

"Legare qualcuno concedendosi" è una frase che fa accapponare la pelle Bender, toglitela dalla testa.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No, il punto è che molte donne vogliono *trombare senza troppi preamboli* e poi mandarti a quel paese. E su Badoo se ne trovano tante perchè è il modo più semplice e diretto.
> Da altre parti troverai tipe che vogliono un'avventura di qualche settimana, da altre parti incontrerai tipe che vogliono frequentare qualcuno e conoscerlo.
> 
> "Legare qualcuno concedendosi" è una frase che fa accapponare la pelle Bender, toglitela dalla testa.


mi sembra così strano, così troppo maschile come pensiero,ma evidentemente è così, e ora mi spiego perchè molte mi hanno liquidato infretta, solo una è stata abbastanza sincera dicendo che lei è come un animale selvatico e che gli uomini le facevano mancare l'aria presto e io le sembravo troppo " tenerone"
ma perchè allora tutta questa recita anche quando si ci parla in chat, posso capire sul profilo, ma tute che spingono sul fatto che sono stanche delle avventure fine a se stesse.


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non può essere che una parte di donne si adegua al fatto che ormai molti uomini cercano solo avventure e pensa magari di legare qualcuno concedendosi, pechè io sinceramente non credo che tutte le donne che sono li cerchino solo avventure e recitino una parte, credo che semplicemente sperino nel farsi conoscere da qualcuno e di piacergli.


ecco perché ti paragonano a LDS.
Lui era convinto che una figa cui piaceva essere menata lo faceva solo perché i suoi ex l'avevano menata in passato. Mentre alla fanciulla piacevano proprio gli sganassoni. Le persone scelgono e decidono, non sono innocenti portate al patibolo che tu devi salvare


----------



## drusilla (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sembra così strano, così troppo maschile come pensiero,ma evidentemente è così, e ora mi spiego perchè molte mi hanno liquidato infretta, solo una è stata abbastanza sincera dicendo che lei è come un animale selvatico e che gli uomini le facevano mancare l'aria presto e io le sembravo troppo " tenerone"
> ma perchè allora tutta questa recita anche quando si ci parla in chat, posso capire sul profilo, ma tute che spingono sul fatto che sono stanche delle avventure fine a se stesse.


Io invece sono d'accordo con te che molte "si concedono con la speranza di pescare", ma dovresti imparare a riconoscerle e scappare veloce come un ghepardo! E usa il preservativo ti prego


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non può essere che una parte di donne si adegua al fatto che ormai molti uomini cercano solo avventure e pensa magari di legare qualcuno concedendosi, pechè io sinceramente non credo che tutte le donne che sono li cerchino solo avventure e recitino una parte, credo che semplicemente sperino nel farsi conoscere da qualcuno e di piacergli.


Su Badoo c'era l'amante del mio ex...Lei cercava di "sistemarsi" ma non è che il suo obiettivo fosse proprio il grande amore...Semplicemente più era larga la rete,più "pescava"...


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io mi apro con le ragazze che conosco, gli faccio sempre il riassunto di come sono esattamente come qui, con l'ultima appena l'ho vista scherzosamnete mi ha teso la mano, perchè le avevo già raccontato della gag.


ecco, magari lascia perdere il riassunto di come sei ecc.
quando dico apriti e sciogliti dico proprio che è inutile mettere le mani avanti e raccontare come sei.
come sei verrà fuori nel tempo, con la conoscenza reciproca, cerca piuttosto una condivisione di interessi, di idee.
sono solo suggerimenti.
però ripeto, secondo me è un po' difficile su badoo e simili. non ho esperienze dirette ma alcune cose che mi hanno raccontato mi fanno diffidare.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io invece sono d'accordo con te che molte "si concedono con la speranza di pescare", ma dovresti imparare a riconoscerle e scappare veloce come un ghepardo!* E usa il preservativo ti prego*


le quattro volte che è accaduto sempre usato,una si è pure un po offessa, pensa te,perchè mi ha chiesto il motivo e poi mi ha detto che comunque lei prendeva la pillola, così le ho detto se si fidava sempre così sulla parola e si è arrabbiata, anche all'altra dava fastidio, io davvero non capisco e tutto l'opposto di quello che pensavo


----------



## drusilla (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> le quattro volte che è accaduto sempre usato,una si è pure un po offessa, pensa te,perchè mi ha chiesto il motivo e poi mi ha detto che comunque lei prendeva la pillola, così le ho detto se si fidava sempre così sulla parola e si è arrabbiata, anche all'altra dava fastidio, io davvero non capisco e tutto l'opposto di quello che pensavo


Che cretina hai fatto bene a tenere il punto


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ecco, magari lascia perdere il riassunto di come sei ecc.
> quando dico apriti e sciogliti dico proprio che è inutile mettere le mani avanti e raccontare come sei.
> come sei verrà fuori nel tempo, con la conoscenza reciproca, cerca piuttosto una condivisione di interessi, di idee.
> sono solo suggerimenti.
> però ripeto, secondo me è un po' difficile su badoo e simili. non ho esperienze dirette ma alcune cose che mi hanno raccontato mi fanno diffidare.


io metto le mani avanti per tutelarmi, ma capisco che sia un po redicolo, parlo della mia relazione di come sono, perchè non so come gestirei una persona arrabbiata, così parto col presupposto che non cerco un avventura ,ma non posso garantirle che mi innamorerò perdutamente, cerco di arrivarci un po velato ma che sia chiaro, ma di solito si incazzano di brutto.
cosa devo fare non dire nulla e poi se va male negare responsabilità,io non sono una persona da colpo di fulmine ,mi serve tempo


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io metto le mani avanti per tutelarmi, ma capisco che sia un po redicolo, parlo della mia relazione di come sono, perchè non so come gestirei una persona arrabbiata, così parto col presupposto che non cerco un avventura ,ma non posso garantirle che mi innamorerò perdutamente, cerco di arrivarci un po velato ma che sia chiaro, ma di solito si incazzano di brutto.
> cosa devo fare non dire nulla e poi se va male negare responsabilità,io non sono una persona da colpo di fulmine ,mi serve tempo


ehhhh. :unhappy:
e ti sto dicendo statti tranquillo.
parli della tua relazione, non cerchi un'avventura ma non puoi garantire, ci credo che si incazzano, che palle!
non è detto che tu deba conoscere gente solo per averci un'avventura o delle relazioni lunghe, puoi anche conoscerle e basta, frequentarle e via così.
è ovvio che se le conosci su badoo le cose cambiano, per questo ti consigliavo di lasciar perdere e di concentrati sui tuoi interessi, condividere quelli, metterti a cercare seriamente un lavoro ecc.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Che cretina hai fatto bene a tenere il punto


ma era pure più grande di mè, però certi pre concetti sono duri a morire, mi ha detto che non si faceva mica una squadra di calcio, ho capito ma intanto una settimana prima già era stata con un altro e prima con chissà quanti,
convinta che se uno non avesse eiaculazine all'interno non ci fosse rischio di malattie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:giuro.
va bè


----------



## drusilla (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma era pure più grande di mè, però certi pre concetti sono duri a morire, mi ha detto che non si faceva mica una squadra di calcio, ho capito ma intanto una settimana prima già era stata con un altro e prima con chissà quanti,
> convinta che se uno non avesse eiaculazine all'interno non ci fosse rischio di malattie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:giuro.
> va bè


La grande cultura.... [emoji17] 
Ti volevo chiedere una cosa: le contatti tu vero? Come le scegli? Solo la foto e l'età? Non mi ricordo come funziona Badoo (sono stata iscritta un giorno nel 2013 prima di scappare inorridita[emoji2] ) ma ci sarà qualche presentazione hobby etc...


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> La grande cultura.... [emoji17]
> Ti volevo chiedere una cosa: le contatti tu vero? Come le scegli? Solo la foto e l'età? Non mi ricordo come funziona Badoo (sono stata iscritta un giorno nel 2013 prima di scappare inorridita[emoji2] ) ma ci sarà qualche presentazione hobby etc...


allora sono ingenuo ok, ma tanto per dire le foto se sono tutti selfi e fatte tutte lo stesso giorno in pose diverse già non è buon segno, poi nel profilo ci sono due parti dove puoi scivere parecchi caratteri.
una dice " su di me" e l'altra sono qui per.
poi ci sono delle liste di hobby, titoli di libri e film attività, cibi e cucina dove selezioni ed aggiugi.
questo è quello che ho scritto sul mio profilo, ma era parecchio tempo fa,magari lo cambierò
su di me:
senza rendermene conto, ne volendo, nel tempo mi sono isolato dalle persone, tranne che per poche eccezioni. 
ora sto cercando di cambiare. 
vivo di ricordi e li custodisco gelosamente, perchè mi rimangono solo quelli.
cosa cerco:
conoscere persone nuove, per interagire e parlare con loro, ogni persona ha qualcosa da insegnare. 
quando meno te lo aspetti, quando non ci pensi più, quando non stai cercando, all'ora arriva.​


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2015)

http://www.google.it/url?url=http:/...cQFjAG&usg=AFQjCNGyZyiKtEwv76JFkFCpVZdl7Mfgyw


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2015)

sconfortante


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> allora sono ingenuo ok, ma tanto per dire le foto se sono tutti selfi e fatte tutte lo stesso giorno in pose diverse già non è buon segno, poi nel profilo ci sono due parti dove puoi scivere parecchi caratteri.
> una dice " su di me" e l'altra sono qui per.
> poi ci sono delle liste di hobby, titoli di libri e film attività, cibi e cucina dove selezioni ed aggiugi.
> questo è quello che ho scritto sul mio profilo, ma era parecchio tempo fa,magari lo cambierò
> ...


Eh si'.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

va be ma secondo me hanno preso il peggio di tutto il materiale che avevano per rendere il servizio più forte così che colpisse di più.comunque essere iscritto li non fa mica di te la persona che sei e non dovrebbe cambiarti nemmeno.
però avendo visto sta roba, magari andrò piu tranquillo, nel senso di sensi di colpa


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> allora sono ingenuo ok, ma tanto per dire le foto se sono tutti selfi e fatte tutte lo stesso giorno in pose diverse già non è buon segno, poi nel profilo ci sono due parti dove puoi scivere parecchi caratteri.
> una dice " su di me" e l'altra sono qui per.
> poi ci sono delle liste di hobby, titoli di libri e film attività, cibi e cucina dove selezioni ed aggiugi.
> questo è quello che ho scritto sul mio profilo, ma era parecchio tempo fa,magari lo cambierò
> ...


bender, porca miseria, che tristezza di messaggio del profilo. :unhappy:
ma cambialo subito, leva quella cosa che ti rimangono solo i ricordi e leva pure che ti sei isolato dalle persone.
e poi scrivi "allora", non "all'ora".
ma che è sto messaggio? pensa quando lo leggerà oscuro! :singleeye:


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> bender, porca miseria, che tristezza di messaggio del profilo. :unhappy:
> ma cambialo subito, leva quella cosa che ti rimangono solo i ricordi e leva pure che ti sei isolato dalle persone.
> e poi scrivi "allora", non "all'ora".
> ma che è sto messaggio? pensa quando lo leggerà oscuro! :singleeye:


Intanto acchiappa!


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Intanto acchiappa!


sì vabbé, ma va cambiato lo stesso.
anzi, possibilmente andrebbe proprio abbandonato il profilo di badoo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Intanto acchiappa!


Ma li' ci riuscirebbe chiunque. Il Micione come pensi faccia? Ma poi bisognerebbe pure capire che cazzo di catafalchi si carica.


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> bender, porca miseria, che tristezza di messaggio del profilo. :unhappy:
> ma cambialo subito, leva quella cosa che ti rimangono solo i ricordi e leva pure che ti sei isolato dalle persone.
> e poi scrivi "allora", non "all'ora".
> ma che è sto messaggio? pensa quando lo leggerà oscuro! :singleeye:


Per fortuna mi hai anticipata...


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per fortuna mi hai anticipata...


ma alla fine possiamo fare poco.
qua sarebbe proprio tutto tutto da rifare.
l'ultima speranza è oscuro, forse solo lui può fare qualcosa, con i suoi poteri.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*dalida*



Dalida ha detto:


> ma alla fine possiamo fare poco.
> qua sarebbe proprio tutto tutto da rifare.
> l'ultima speranza è oscuro, forse solo lui può fare qualcosa, con i suoi poteri.



Sai io vi stavo leggendo attentamente.
A me bender fa molta tenerezza,tanta.Mi viene naturale stare dalla sua parte,adesso che parla,adesso che interagisce,adesso che si presta ad ogni tipo di attacco.
immagino la sua vita,immagino il silenzio,cieli limpidi,immagino che spesso si ferma solo davanti al mare.a sentire il profumo del mare.
Io per vedere il mare devo farmi  45 minuti di macchina se tutto va bene....
Bender sembra un pesce rosso nel mare,un pesce che ha sempre vissuto nel suo acquario,e pensava che quell'acquario fosse il mare.....ed io qui a dargli del coglione,come se fosse una sua colpa...
Aveva il suo mondo dentro quell'acquario,anestetizzato,ovattato,irreale ma sempre il suo mondo.
Adesso è solo in mezzo al mare in un nuovo mondo...in forte ritardo...
Io nelle sue parole leggo limpidezza,ingenuità,candore,pulizia,nessuna malizia,solo una grande cicatrice aperta nel cuore,la vita che voleva e che non sarà..
Per assurdo vorrei averlo io quel candore,guardare la vita con i suoi occhi,sarà che forse ho smesso di essere bimbo troppo presto, sarà che non ho mai incominciato ad essere adulto del tutto....sarà che ho sempre pensato di essere un puro che si è sporcato troppo.
E allora non saprei se vive meglio chi è in forte ritardo,o chi in forte anticipo,un cerino che brucia lento,un cerino che brucia veloce,mattia io ti auguro solo di star bene comunque sia,quando diventi squalo...rimpiangi un pò il pesce rosso che sei stato.....


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2015)

perché bender deve cambiare?
e se cambierà davvero sarà più felice?
è uno _sfigato __perché _non è omologato ?


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*già*



Minerva ha detto:


> perché bender deve cambiare?
> e se cambierà davvero sarà più felice?
> è uno _sfigato __perché _non è omologato ?



Già...la vita dei non omologati è un pizzico più difficile...nuoti controcorrente.


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2015)

coltiva la tua unicità e non deviare la tua sensibilità, bender .


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché bender deve cambiare?
> e se cambierà davvero sarà più felice?
> è uno _sfigato __perché _non è omologato ?


il problema di bender non è quello di essere sfigato o non omologato.
intanto, sfigato è un termine che non significa nulla, almeno per me, non mi appartiene come categoria mentale, mi sembra una cosa importata dai film USA. è un termine che in effetti non uso mai.
non c'è nemmeno un problema di omologazione, poiché non stiamo parlando realmente di un emarginato, di una persona socialmente discriminata.
bender ha delle difficoltà relazionali, quindi psicologiche e individuali, non delle difficoltà sociali.
in questo senso, personalmente, credo proprio di sì, credo che sarebbe più felice se le superasse.

rispondo anche ad oscuro sulla questione del candore.
è vero che chi brucia le tappe della propria vita rimpiange sempre un po' delle cose, ma è inevitabile.
delle cose le perdi nella vita, se non le perdi e ci resti attaccato rischiano di imbrigliarti.
poi anche io sono dalla sua parte.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Dalida ha detto:


> il problema di bender non è quello di essere sfigato o non omologato.
> intanto, sfigato è un termine che non significa nulla, almeno per me, non mi appartiene come categoria mentale, mi sembra una cosa importata dai film USA. è un termine che in effetti non uso mai.
> non c'è nemmeno un problema di omologazione, poiché non stiamo parlando realmente di un emarginato, di una persona socialmente discriminata.
> bender ha delle difficoltà relazionali, quindi psicologiche e individuali, non delle difficoltà sociali.
> ...


E ma quando ti buttano in mare e sei costretto a bruciarle...rimpiangi un po di più...!


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma quando ti buttano in mare e sei costretto a bruciarle...rimpiangi un po di più...!


sì, capisco cosa vuoi dire.
personalmente ho dovuto affrontare molte difficoltà sin da quando ero una ragazzina, anche io rimpiango molte cose, prima fra tutte quelle di non aver avuto un'infanzia e un'adolescenza serene e spensierate.
ma che ci vuoi fare, è andata così.
è anche per questo che insisto nel dire che bender non ha alcuna reale difficoltà sociale, ha solo delle difficoltà relazionali e quelle sono più facili da risolvere.
pensare a se stesso come a una persona cui sono rimasti solo i ricordi, a mio avviso, non lo aiuta per niente.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché bender deve cambiare?
> e se cambierà davvero sarà più felice?
> è uno _sfigato __perché _non è omologato ?





Minerva ha detto:


> coltiva la tua unicità e non deviare la tua sensibilità, bender .


Hai rotto il cazzo d'andare controcorrente senza capire un cazzo di nulla per il gusto d'essere alternativa, che non sei originale manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

*senza parole*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sai io vi stavo leggendo attentamente.
> A me bender fa molta tenerezza,tanta.Mi viene naturale stare dalla sua parte,adesso che parla,adesso che interagisce,adesso che si presta ad ogni tipo di attacco.
> immagino la sua vita,immagino il silenzio,cieli limpidi,immagino che spesso si ferma solo davanti al mare.a sentire il profumo del mare.
> Io per vedere il mare devo farmi  45 minuti di macchina se tutto va bene....
> ...


il verde non posso dartelo, ma è come se fosse cosa fatta.
questo intervento me lo incornicio, perchè è davvero inusuale poi qui in chiaro, voglio dire ti rovina la reputazione che hai e di tanto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
il mare quando c'è l'hai davanti a casa, lo dai per scontato, ma si hai ragione adesso ci passo quasi tutti i giorni davanti, passo dove ci siamo conosciuti e tiro dritto fino in centro per arrivare in libreria.
comunque un periodo i brutti ambienti li ho fequentati anche io, un paio di volte, avevo un compagno di scuola che viveva tra genova e albenga e un paio di volte mi ha invitato a passare il week end da lui.
lui frequentava un giro di ragazzi latino americani di quelle bande che forse esistono ancora adesso, sono finito un paio di volte in una discoteca solo per loro, all'ingresso c'era la security con il metal detector era il 99 e mi sembra si chiamasse mister do, e un altro il coccodrillo non so se esistano ancora,comunque era gente davvero poco raccomandabile, ma gli stavo simpatico


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma li' ci riuscirebbe chiunque. Il Micione come pensi faccia? Ma poi bisognerebbe pure capire che cazzo di* catafalchi si carica*.


caricherei una foto così tanto per farti vedere,ma anche se coprissi la faccia sarebe una foto un po troppo spinta


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> bender, porca miseria, che tristezza di messaggio del profilo. :unhappy:
> ma cambialo subito, leva quella cosa che ti rimangono solo i ricordi e leva pure che ti sei isolato dalle persone.
> e poi scrivi "allora", non "all'ora".
> ma che è sto messaggio? pensa quando lo leggerà oscuro! :singleeye:


lo so,lo so ma non l'ho più cambiato,era un periodo un po no, e poi forse speravo di trovare una crocerossina


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il verde non posso dartelo, ma è come se fosse cosa fatta.
> questo intervento me lo incornicio, perchè è davvero inusuale poi qui in chiaro, voglio dire ti rovina la reputazione che hai e di tanto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> il mare quando c'è l'hai davanti a casa, lo dai per scontato, ma si hai ragione adesso ci passo quasi tutti i giorni davanti, passo dove ci siamo conosciuti e tiro dritto fino in centro per arrivare in libreria.
> comunque un periodo i brutti ambienti li ho fequentati anche io, un paio di volte, avevo un compagno di scuola che viveva tra genova e albenga e un paio di volte mi ha invitato a passare il week end da lui.
> lui frequentava un giro di ragazzi latino americani di quelle bande che forse esistono ancora adesso, sono finito un paio di volte in una discoteca solo per loro, all'ingresso c'era la security con il metal detector era il 99 e mi sembra si chiamasse mister do, e un altro il coccodrillo non so se esistano ancora,comunque era gente davvero poco raccomandabile, ma gli stavo simpatico


Guarda che Oscuro dice le cose come stanno, in bene o in male...
E credo abbia fatto un bell'intervento.
Io spesso ti "maltratto"... ma lo faccio perchè anche io provo tenerezza...


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che Oscuro dice le cose come stanno, in bene o in male...
> E credo abbia fatto un bell'intervento.
> Io spesso ti "maltratto"... ma lo faccio perchè anche io provo tenerezza...


condivido.
Oscuro ha delle metafore forti, sia nel bene e che nel male, ma ti fa sempre capire.  Ha uno stile pulito perche' lui di fronzoli non ne ha. E' cosi' lui.

E' vero quello che ha detto...
prima o poi diventerai squalo, forse si' o forse no...
pero' il giorno che lo sarai...ti manchera' un po' di questo candore, ...eccome se ti manchera'.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> condivido.
> Oscuro ha delle metafore forti, sia nel bene e che nel male, ma ti fa sempre capire.  Ha uno stile pulito perche' lui di fronzoli non ne ha. E' cosi' lui.
> 
> E' vero quello che ha detto...
> ...


non lo so il fatto di temere il giudizio delle persone forse è quello che mi ha reso così, cercare di comportarsi bene per non dare motivo di darti contro, anche se non è una garanzia.
un altra cosa che mi peserebbe e che il mio comportamento per qualcosa riservi rancore e odio in qualcuno nei miei confronti, per questo ci tenevo molto al fatto che lei mi perdonasse, e alla fine sembra che le sia passata, anche se per allontanarmi ha detto cose davvero brutte.


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che Oscuro dice le cose come stanno, in bene o in male...
> E credo abbia fatto un bell'intervento.
> Io spesso ti "maltratto"... ma lo faccio perchè anche io provo tenerezza...


io non lo avevo mai visto scrivere così, forse una volta a Stark ma è raro per quello sono rimasto un po spiazzato


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo so il fatto di temere il giudizio delle persone forse è quello che mi ha reso così, cercare di comportarsi bene per non dare motivo di darti contro, anche se non è una garanzia.
> un altra cosa che mi peserebbe e che il mio comportamento per qualcosa riservi rancore e odio in qualcuno nei miei confronti, per questo ci tenevo molto al fatto che lei mi perdonasse, e alla fine sembra che le sia passata, anche se per allontanarmi ha detto cose davvero brutte.


Io non penso tu le abbia fatto cose orribili per cui temi il rancore. Lei e' una con capacita' di intendere e di volere che e' stata insieme a te per sua volonta'.
Se poi e' stata in una relazione che non le stava bene e soffriva. ...be'....e' soprattutto responsabiità sua. ...non e' mica una bimba. ...siete cresciuti insieme. ....potresti accusarla anche tu a questo punto. ..ma a questo punto, chi ha avuto, ha avuto. ...e chi ha dato, ha dato


----------



## Bender (21 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Io non penso tu le abbia fatto cose orribili per cui temi il rancore. Lei e' una con capacita' di intendere e di volere che e' stata insieme a te per sua volonta'.
> Se poi e' stata in una relazione che non le stava bene e soffriva. ...be'....e' soprattutto responsabiità sua. ...non e' mica una bimba. ...siete cresciuti insieme. ....potresti accusarla anche tu a questo punto. ..ma a questo punto, chi ha avuto, ha avuto. ...e chi ha dato, ha dato


lei ha sempre sognato il matrimonio, quello bello, già quando è venuta a convivere lo ha fatto in preparazione a quello, io non l'ho mai escluso, perchè il dubbio di non voler più stare con lei non c'è l'ho mai avuto, però facevo passare del tempo, non mi mettevo in condizione perchè fosse possibile,poi dopo mi sono reso conto di cosa stavo perdendo e verso l'ultimo prima che ci fosse l'altro le mi aveva detto che era arrabbiata perchè sembrava non mi importasse, perchè le mie paure avevano prevalso e se si ama una persona l'amore ti fa andare oltre le paure e forse aveva ragione,prima contavo sul fatto che avrebbe aspettato.
dopo mi ero deciso, ma per paura di perderla, per lei questo non era amore, per me si, comunque in ogni caso mi aveva detto che ormai potevo fare di tutto, e ci avevo provato aspettandola con fiori fuori dall'ufficio( glie li prendevo pochissime volte perchè erano destinati a durare poco e io ero più per un regalo concreto che rimanesse li)comunque le provocavano solo fastidio e imbarazzo, fastidio perchè prima non lo facevo


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo so il fatto di temere il giudizio delle persone forse è quello che mi ha reso così, cercare di comportarsi bene per non dare motivo di darti contro, anche se non è una garanzia.
> un altra cosa che mi peserebbe e che il mio comportamento per qualcosa riservi rancore e odio in qualcuno nei miei confronti, per questo ci tenevo molto al fatto che lei mi perdonasse, e alla fine sembra che le sia passata, anche se per allontanarmi ha detto cose davvero brutte.


La mia esperienza e' diversa, i discorsi per cosi' dire "morali" il comportarsi bene, hanno poco valore in un rapporto di coppia e non ti esimono da responsabita'


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> La mia esperienza e' diversa, i discorsi per cosi' dire "morali" il comportarsi bene, hanno poco valore in un rapporto di coppia e non ti esimono da responsabita'


che ti devo dire, non dico di essere nel giusto ma solo come sono io, o almeno il motivo per cui sono così.


----------



## Tradito? (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> che ti devo dire, non dico di essere nel giusto ma solo come sono io, o almeno il motivo per cui sono così.


Infatti perche' non serve a niente essere nel giusto


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché bender deve cambiare?
> e se cambierà davvero sarà più felice?
> è uno _sfigato __perché _non è omologato ?


E' esattamente il contrario... bender non è uno sfigato (che poi vuol dire tutto e niente), ed è omologato. In un modo diverso dal tuo o dal mio, ma lo è. E' incasellato in un mondo di fiaba, che non è il mondo reale. Che viene costruito anno dopo anno da genitori troppo assillanti e mai davvero presenti come figure di crescita. 
Diventare adulti significa immergersi nel mondo, conoscerne le bellezze e lo schifo, avere contatti con la gente, confrontarsi, scontrarsi, amare, sporcarsi... in sintesi, perdere l'innocenza. Da bambino pensavo ed agivo da bambino, da uomo penso ed agisco da uomo... secondo me una delle poche cose intelligenti che ha detto S. Paolo.
Non esistono veri adulti innocenti, puoi provare a mantenerti il più pulito possibile, ma innocente no di sicuro.


----------



## Alessandra (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lei ha sempre sognato il matrimonio, quello bello, già quando è venuta a convivere lo ha fatto in preparazione a quello, io non l'ho mai escluso, perchè il dubbio di non voler più stare con lei non c'è l'ho mai avuto, però facevo passare del tempo, non mi mettevo in condizione perchè fosse possibile,poi dopo mi sono reso conto di cosa stavo perdendo e verso l'ultimo prima che ci fosse l'altro le mi aveva detto che era arrabbiata perchè sembrava non mi importasse, perchè le mie paure avevano prevalso e se si ama una persona l'amore ti fa andare oltre le paure e forse aveva ragione,prima contavo sul fatto che avrebbe aspettato.
> dopo mi ero deciso, ma per paura di perderla, per lei questo non era amore, per me si, comunque in ogni caso mi aveva detto che ormai potevo fare di tutto, e ci avevo provato aspettandola con fiori fuori dall'ufficio( glie li prendevo pochissime volte perchè erano destinati a durare poco e io ero più per un regalo concreto che rimanesse li)comunque le provocavano solo fastidio e imbarazzo, fastidio perchè prima non lo facevo


Io comunque non vedo colpe. 
sei andato a conviverci e se il tuo pensiero posticipava l'idea del matrimonio una ragione c'e'.
Non eri pronto. Ora sei amareggiato per averla perduta, ma se non eri pronto e se ti fossi forzato,  probabilmente avresti fatto danni peggiori In futuro.


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2015)

*bender*



Bender ha detto:


> io non lo avevo mai visto scrivere così, forse una volta a Stark ma è raro per quello sono rimasto un po spiazzato


Non mi avevi mai visto scrivere così?
Mi sarei rovinato la reputazione che ho qui dentro?
Secondo te uno che agisce come agisco io, si preoccupa della propria reputazione?


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> E' esattamente il contrario... bender non è uno sfigato (che poi vuol dire tutto e niente), ed è omologato. In un modo diverso dal tuo o dal mio, ma lo è. E' incasellato in un mondo di fiaba, che non è il mondo reale. Che viene costruito anno dopo anno da genitori troppo assillanti e mai davvero presenti come figure di crescita.
> Diventare adulti significa immergersi nel mondo, conoscerne le bellezze e lo schifo, avere contatti con la gente, confrontarsi, scontrarsi, amare, sporcarsi... in sintesi, perdere l'innocenza. Da bambino pensavo ed agivo da bambino, da uomo penso ed agisco da uomo... secondo me una delle poche cose intelligenti che ha detto S. Paolo.
> Non esistono veri adulti innocenti, puoi provare a mantenerti il più pulito possibile, ma innocente no di sicuro.


sfigato è il termine che più si avvicina alle considerazioni fatte fino ad oggi su di lui sia fisiche che nell'approccio con l'altro sesso.
non parlavo tanto di ingenuità quanto di unicità e di personalità non omologata agli interessi e ideali della maggior parte dei suoi coetanei .
poi ...lui ha una visione più "romantica" del sesso? bene, perché dovrebbe adeguarsi a fare il mandrillo se non lo fa stare bene?
a lui non serve badoo , effettivamente il suggerimento del volontariato è cosa sensata .temo però che sensibilità a parte e delicatezza d'animo bender sia un po' pigro e su questo dovrebbe lavorare.
azione , azione, azione


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sfigato è il termine che più si avvicina alle considerazioni fatte fino ad oggi su di lui sia fisiche che nell'approccio con l'altro sesso.
> non parlavo tanto di ingenuità quanto di unicità e di personalità non omologata agli interessi e ideali della maggior parte dei suoi coetanei .
> poi ...lui ha una visione più "romantica" del sesso? bene, perché dovrebbe adeguarsi a fare il mandrillo se non lo fa stare bene?
> a lui non serve badoo , effettivamente il suggerimento del volontariato è cosa sensata .temo però che sensibilità a parte e delicatezza d'animo bender sia un po' pigro e su questo dovrebbe lavorare.
> azione , azione, azione


piu che pigro lo trovo disilluso
e io non lo trovo sfigato affatto, anzi... :inlove:
sai quante coccole potremmo farci io e lui? una valangata


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sfigato è il termine che più si avvicina alle considerazioni fatte fino ad oggi su di lui sia fisiche che nell'approccio con l'altro sesso.
> non parlavo tanto di ingenuità quanto di unicità e di personalità non omologata agli interessi e ideali della maggior parte dei suoi coetanei .
> poi ...lui ha una visione più "romantica" del sesso? bene, perché dovrebbe adeguarsi a fare il mandrillo se non lo fa stare bene?
> *a lui non serve badoo* , effettivamente il suggerimento del volontariato è cosa sensata .temo però che sensibilità a parte e delicatezza d'animo bender sia un po' pigro e su questo dovrebbe lavorare.
> *azione , azione, azione*


questo è sicuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sfigato è il termine che più si avvicina alle considerazioni fatte fino ad oggi su di lui sia fisiche che nell'approccio con l'altro sesso.
> non parlavo tanto di ingenuità quanto di unicità e di personalità non omologata agli interessi e ideali della maggior parte dei suoi coetanei .
> poi ...lui ha una visione più "romantica" del sesso? bene, perché dovrebbe adeguarsi a fare il mandrillo se non lo fa stare bene?
> a lui non serve badoo , effettivamente il suggerimento del volontariato è cosa sensata .temo però che sensibilità a parte e delicatezza d'animo bender sia un po' pigro e su questo dovrebbe lavorare.
> azione , azione, azione


Minni, li muerti tua: uno può essere unico e tipico quanto ti pare, ma cazzo santo non è questione di romanticismo nel sesso o no, ma se cazzo non arrivi alla finie e ti smosci prima o perdi l'erezione a TRENTADUE ANNI il problema non è che sei romantico. Hai capito o no?


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2015)

un uomo perde l'erezione quando non è a suo agio


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> un uomo perde l'erezione quando non è a suo agio


Ammesso sia vero, se non è a suo agio in quanto imbecille vedi che il problema non è essere romantici o no ma scemi o meno.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammesso sia vero, *se non è a suo agio in quanto imbecille *vedi che il problema non è essere romantici o no ma scemi o meno.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


>


Se in testa ti fai problemi che non esistono il problema sei TU.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se in testa ti fai problemi che non esistono il problema sei TU.


ma farsi le paranoie non e' essere inbecilli. se uno come te si facesse le pippe mentali sarebbe, nemmeno imbecille, ma forse scemo, che non e' imbecille.......
per mattia la situazione e' diversa....quel tipo di disagio, dopo il suo tipo di esperienza, puo apassare solo con il tempo secondo me, con la persona giusta...in una situazione ideale...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma farsi le paranoie non e' essere inbecilli. se uno come te si facesse le pippe mentali sarebbe, nemmeno imbecille, ma forse scemo, che non e' imbecille.......
> per mattia la situazione e' diversa....quel tipo di disagio, dopo il suo tipo di esperienza, puo apassare solo con il tempo secondo me, con la persona giusta...in una situazione ideale...


Smettila con ste cazzate.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Smettila con ste cazzate.


signorsisignore


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> signorsisignore


Palla di lardo i tuoi hanno anche figli normali?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Palla di lardo i tuoi hanno anche figli normali?


stand by me -  ricordo di un estate tie'
ora sposami


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> stand by me - ricordo di un estate tie'
> ora sposami


Non succederà mai, anche perchè sarebbe come mettermi in casa uno scoiattolo sotto anfetamine.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non succederà mai, anche perchè sarebbe come mettermi in casa uno scoiattolo sotto anfetamine.


be? fico no? hahahaha 
tranquillo....avremmo cmq gusti troppo diversi...


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2015)

imbecille è definire un ragazzo un po' sovrappeso obeso





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammesso sia vero, se non è a suo agio in quanto imbecille vedi che il problema non è essere romantici o no ma scemi o meno.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> be? fico no? hahahaha
> tranquillo....avremmo cmq gusti troppo diversi...


In che senso gusti? Gusti de che?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In che senso gusti? Gusti de che?


tutto...non c'e' proprio possibilita che funzioni...mai...o forse tra un sacco di anni...magari quando sarai ultravecchio e superburbero potrei venirti a trovare e raccontarti di quanto ci amavano 50 prima sul forum...e tu sarai superarrabbiosissimo...un mix tra dr house e sgarbi ultranovantenni..
cmq...ho cambiato per il momento il mio supereroe preferito...prima era batman ovviamente, adesso invece sto rivalutando deardevil


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> imbecille è definire un ragazzo un po' sovrappeso obeso


Te ne vai a fare in culo con ste boldrinate da quattro soldi? E' un cazzo di chiattone molliccione senza nerbo, cazzo santo. Oh. Ma quando cazzo se sveglia? Che pensi d'essergli d'aiuto così? Eh? O magari pensi alla figura da avveduta, saggia e comprensiva signora che sei cazzo convinta di stare facendo?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tutto...non c'e' proprio possibilita che funzioni...mai...o forse tra un sacco di anni...magari quando sarai ultravecchio e superburbero potrei venirti a trovare e raccontarti di quanto ci amavano 50 prima sul forum...e tu sarai superarrabbiosissimo...un mix tra dr house e sgarbi ultranovantenni..
> cmq...ho cambiato per il momento il mio supereroe preferito...prima era batman ovviamente, adesso invece sto rivalutando deardevil


Ma magari quando vieni a trovarmi ci scappa una pippetta, tra un ricordo e l'altro?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma magari quando vieni a trovarmi ci scappa una pippetta, tra un ricordo e l'altro?


a 90 anni? se t'aregge...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tutto...non c'e' proprio possibilita che funzioni...mai...o forse tra un sacco di anni...magari quando sarai ultravecchio e superburbero potrei venirti a trovare e raccontarti di quanto ci amavano 50 prima sul forum...e tu sarai superarrabbiosissimo...un mix tra dr house e sgarbi ultranovantenni..
> cmq...ho cambiato per il momento il mio supereroe preferito...prima era batman ovviamente, adesso invece sto rivalutando *deardevil*


M'era sfuggita. Comunque qualcuno ha definito Daredevil "il Batman povero", cosa che in effetti è piuttosto calzante.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> a 90 anni? se t'aregge...


Tranquilla, non sono romantico per un cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te ne vai a fare in culo con ste boldrinate da quattro soldi? E' un cazzo di chiattone molliccione senza nerbo, cazzo santo. Oh. Ma quando cazzo se sveglia? Che pensi d'essergli d'aiuto così? Eh? O magari pensi alla figura da avveduta, saggia e comprensiva signora che sei cazzo convinta di stare facendo?


non sono d'aiuto a nessuno mai.
meno che meno tu rimarcando qualche chilo in più


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> M'era sfuggita. Comunque qualcuno ha definito Daredevil "il Batman povero", cosa che in effetti è piuttosto calzante.


be...povero e' povero, ma a parte che batman ha la tecnologia dalla sua, e cose e nemici un po improbabili....ci sta jocker, ci sta duefacce..(al livello umano, lui non ha poteri magici, non vola as in volare, non sputa fuoco o ragnatele, ma i suoi cattivi si, tipo posenaivi, freezer...non potrebbero esistere nella realta', gia invece l enigmista mi piace un sacco come personaggio)..bella la storia, toccante...
deardevil, e' blind, un pover uomo, anza ragazzino cieco che sviluppa gli altri sensi a 1000, sa combattere e non si fa problemi, cioe un po di sana violenza,,,cazzo e' cattivo mica come batman...e poi i cattivi sono piu probabili, roba di tutti i giorni...e' piu realista..


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tutto...non c'e' proprio possibilita che funzioni...mai...o forse tra un sacco di anni...magari quando sarai ultravecchio e superburbero potrei venirti a trovare e raccontarti di quanto ci amavano 50 prima sul forum...e tu sarai superarrabbiosissimo...un mix tra dr house e sgarbi ultranovantenni..
> cmq...ho cambiato per il momento il mio supereroe preferito...prima era batman ovviamente, adesso invece sto rivalutando deardevil


caciottina guarda questo, che uomo! osti mi piace tantissimo il capitano Flint

[video=youtube;0spuQFuLi70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0spuQFuLi70[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> caciottina guarda questo, che uomo! osti mi piace tantissimo il capitano Flint
> 
> [video=youtube;0spuQFuLi70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0spuQFuLi70[/video]


ti piacciono rossi?


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ti piacciono rossi?



ma che ne so, lo trovo sexy da matti!
sto guardando 'sta serie di pirati, una figata, veramente divertente e fatta bene secondo me!


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> be...povero e' povero, ma a parte che batman ha la tecnologia dalla sua, e cose e nemici un po improbabili....ci sta jocker, ci sta duefacce..(al livello umano, lui non ha poteri magici, non vola as in volare, non sputa fuoco o ragnatele, ma i suoi cattivi si, tipo posenaivi, freezer...non potrebbero esistere nella realta', gia invece l enigmista mi piace un sacco come personaggio)..bella la storia, toccante...
> deardevil, e' blind, un pover uomo, anza ragazzino cieco che sviluppa gli altri sensi a 1000, sa combattere e non si fa problemi, cioe un po di sana violenza,,,cazzo e' cattivo mica come batman...e poi i cattivi sono piu probabili, roba di tutti i giorni...e' piu realista..


caciotta, ma stai vedendo la serie?
è carina?


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> caciotta, ma stai vedendo la serie?
> è carina?


 ti piace il mio capitano, cara?

è un attore inglese


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> caciotta, ma stai vedendo la serie?
> è carina?


e' fatta molto bene, si a me piace molto 
pero ho letto il fumetto anni fa


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se in testa ti fai problemi che non esistono il problema sei TU.


se stai con una persona e percepisci che gli interessa solo l'atto fine a se stesso alcune persone potrebbero poi non avere interesse, sentire che in fondo per l'altra è solo un altra volta con qualcuno di diverso.
caso strano che invece con la mia ex non mi sia mai capitato, ma proprio mai in 14 anni


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ti piace il mio capitano, cara?
> 
> è un attore inglese


sì, un bel figo devo dire.
sono arrivata il fondo al video nonostante l'orribile canzone in sottofondo.


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e' fatta molto bene, si a me piace molto
> pero ho letto il fumetto anni fa


mi sa che tra un po' la comincio anche io.
ho letto belle recensioni.


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te ne vai a fare in culo con ste boldrinate da quattro soldi? E' un cazzo di chiattone molliccione senza nerbo, cazzo santo. Oh. Ma quando cazzo se sveglia? Che pensi d'essergli d'aiuto così? Eh? O magari pensi alla figura da avveduta, saggia e comprensiva signora che sei cazzo convinta di stare facendo?


scommetto che questo mollaccione sa fare più flessioni di te


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> scommetto che questo mollaccione sa fare più flessioni di te


a quanto arrivi Bender?


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2015)

che poi un po' di sport ti farebbe bene penso tu lo sappia...fa parte appunto dell'azione di cui si parlava.
devi farti sanguinare i capezzoli come nobody


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, un bel figo devo dire.
> sono arrivata il fondo al video nonostante* l'orribile canzone in sottofondo.*


ma non farti distrarre da particolari insignificanti!

osti erano secoli che non mi affascinava un personaggio, sarà la primavera


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi un po' di sport ti farebbe bene penso tu lo sappia...fa parte appunto dell'azione di cui si parlava.
> *devi farti sanguinare i capezzoli* come nobody


e finalmente si spiegano i cerotti, ma mi chiedo fanno tutto sto atrito ste magliette
di cosa son fatte, mica è una cotta di maglia medioevale


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non farti distrarre da particolari insignificanti!
> 
> osti erano secoli che non mi affascinava un personaggio, sarà la primavera


eh, è molto hot, non si può negare.
io ho ancora gli ormoni un po' addormentati dai casini delle scorse settimane, confido nella primavera.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi un po' di sport ti farebbe bene penso tu lo sappia...fa parte appunto dell'azione di cui si parlava.
> devi farti sanguinare i capezzoli come nobody


ti è rimasta impressa 'sta cosa eh


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> a quanto arrivi Bender?


sempre più di lui,piuttosto mi ammazzo ma sempre più di lui


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e finalmente si spiegano i cerotti, ma mi chiedo fanno tutto sto atrito ste magliette
> di cosa son fatte, mica è una cotta di maglia medioevale


capita a parecchi runner, se aumenti i km... se nei fai qualcuno no problem, ma se cominci a correrne una quindicina son cazzi. Anche se leggero lo strofinio della maglietta ti massacra i capezzoli. Non c'entra il tipo di tessuto... c'è chi usa i cerotti, chi la vaselina.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sempre più di lui,piuttosto mi ammazzo ma sempre più di lui


:up:


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> capita a parecchi runner, se aumenti i km... se nei fai qualcuno no problem, ma se cominci a correrne una quindicina son cazzi. Anche se leggero lo strofinio della maglietta ti massacra i capezzoli. Non c'entra il tipo di tessuto... c'è chi usa i cerotti, chi la vaselina.



mi sono sempre chiesta a cosa servano i capezzoli degli uomini
forse se desiderano cambiare sesso


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> capita a parecchi runner, se aumenti i km... se nei fai qualcuno no problem, ma se cominci a correrne una quindicina son cazzi. Anche se leggero lo strofinio della maglietta ti massacra i capezzoli. Non c'entra il tipo di tessuto... c'è chi usa i cerotti, chi la vaselina.


si ma il sintetico aderete forse è peggio, voglio dire una t-shirt in cotone non dovrebbe farlo,se no lanceranno una nuova linea in seta


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma il sintetico aderete forse è peggio, voglio dire una t-shirt in cotone non dovrebbe farlo,se no lanceranno una nuova linea in seta


no guarda... il meglio sono le maglie tecniche dei nuovi sintetici che asciugano il sudore, ma anche con quelle non risolvi. Il cotone diventa una spugna pesante.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi sono sempre chiesta a cosa servano i capezzoli degli uomini
> forse se desiderano cambiare sesso


la natura è previdente  boh, mi sa che il problema è che nasciamo tutti femmine... mi pare che solo al terzo mese ci si differenzia in maschi.


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> no guarda... il meglio sono le maglie tecniche dei nuovi sintetici che asciugano il sudore, ma anche con quelle non risolvi. Il cotone diventa una spugna pesante.


bè allora dovrebbero farle con due fori in prossimità dei capezzoli,così risolvi sicuro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ne perderebbe un pò di sobrietà e estetica


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bè allora dovrebbero farle con due fori in prossimità dei capezzoli,così risolvi sicuro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ne perderebbe un po di sobrietà e estetica


ma infatti spesso corro senza maglia, tanto sul lungomare spesso mi faccio pure il bagno :singleeye:


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti spesso corro senza maglia, tanto sul lungomare spesso mi faccio pure il bagno :singleeye:


si da adesso fino al'estate ok,ma a  dicembre/ gennaio? fai il bagno? ma esci di casa solo con le chiavi? niente telefono o portafoglio oppure lasci tutto appoggiato in spiaggia e torni subito?


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si da adesso fino al'estate ok,ma a  dicembre/ gennaio? fai il bagno? ma esci di casa solo con le chiavi? niente telefono o portafoglio oppure lasci tutto appoggiato in spiaggia e torni subito?


sempre solo con le chiavi e mp3... quando faccio un tuffo lascio tutto sulla riva. A dicembre e gennaio secondo te faccio il bagno? Ho detto la maglia sui capezzoli eh... non il cappellino che mi sfrega il cervello


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> piu che pigro lo trovo disilluso
> e io non lo trovo sfigato affatto, anzi... :inlove:
> sai quante coccole potremmo farci io e lui? una valangata


----------



## banshee (22 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai io vi stavo leggendo attentamente.
> A me bender fa molta tenerezza,tanta.Mi viene naturale stare dalla sua parte,adesso che parla,adesso che interagisce,adesso che si presta ad ogni tipo di attacco.
> immagino la sua vita,immagino il silenzio,cieli limpidi,immagino che spesso si ferma solo davanti al mare.a sentire il profumo del mare.
> Io per vedere il mare devo farmi  45 minuti di macchina se tutto va bene....
> ...


bellissimo


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ti è rimasta impressa 'sta cosa eh


Cioè?


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


i capezzoli insanguinati.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> i capezzoli insanguinati.


Ho capito, ma come te li sei feriti?


----------



## Homer (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma come te li sei feriti?


Sembrerebbe si sia attacco due moschettoni.....


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma come te li sei feriti?


se leggi più su è spiegato... quando si va a correre, capita spesso che la maglietta strusci sui capezzoli... quando la distanza si allunga,  alla fine possono cominciare a sanguinare e a fare un male cane. Per ovviare certi usano cerotti, altri la vaselina.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sembrerebbe si sia attacco due moschettoni.....


è comodissimo per il traino quando non ce la fai più 
http://www.outdoorblog.it/post/1197/running-quando-i-capezzoli-sanguinano


----------



## Homer (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è comodissimo per il traino quando non ce la fai più
> http://www.outdoorblog.it/post/1197/running-quando-i-capezzoli-sanguinano



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se leggi più su è spiegato... quando si va a correre, capita spesso che la maglietta strusci sui capezzoli... quando la distanza si allunga,  alla fine possono cominciare a sanguinare e a fare un male cane. Per ovviare certi usano cerotti, altri la vaselina.



a me sta cosa non accade :thinking:


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> a me sta cosa non accade :thinking:


forse perchè hai il reggiseno
avviene solo per attrito da contatto diretto con la maglietta


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> forse perchè hai il reggiseno
> avviene solo per attrito da contatto diretto con la maglietta


Ahhhhhh


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> forse perchè hai il reggiseno
> avviene solo per attrito da contatto diretto con la maglietta


Io cmq sto andando a correre... e ora mi verrà troppo da ridere pensando a tutti gli uomini che incontro coi capezzoli sanguinanti [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> a me sta cosa non accade :thinking:


io non uso il reggiseno


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

*troppo presto?*

poco fa la ragazza con cui mi sono visto solo due volte mi ha detto che una sua amica non può andare con lei 3 giorni ad una spa, ora mi ha chiesto se ci voglio andare con lei,comunque mi ha detto che si rende conto che è presto.
ora il mio dilemma è che se stiamo 3 giorni credo che sia quasi sicuro che capiti,ma poi...
se non andasse bene sembrerebbe che sono il solito come tutti quanti che cercava un avventura e stop anche se non è così, se invece le dico che non me la sento penso che si possa stancare e pensi che non ci tengo poi così tanto.
io sogno ancora la mia ex, ma vorrei conoscere meglio questa ragazza tutto qui


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io non uso il reggiseno



Thelma e Louise si, lo usano :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> poco fa la ragazza con cui mi sono visto solo due volte mi ha detto che una sua amica non può andare con lei 3 giorni ad una spa, ora mi ha chiesto se ci voglio andare con lei,comunque mi ha detto che si rende conto che è presto.
> ora il mio dilemma è che se stiamo 3 giorni credo che sia quasi sicuro che capiti,ma poi...
> se non andasse bene sembrerebbe che sono il solito come tutti quanti che cercava un avventura e stop anche se non è così, se invece le dico che non me la sento penso che si possa stancare e pensi che non ci tengo poi così tanto.
> io sogno ancora la mia ex, ma vorrei conoscere meglio questa ragazza tutto qui


tu ci vuoi andare o no?


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> tu ci vuoi andare o no?


si però ci sono un paio di cose che mi preoccupano e mi frenano, ma domani ci vediamo e ne parleremo


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si però ci sono un paio di cose che mi preoccupano e mi frenano, ma domani ci vediamo e ne parleremo



quali sono queste cose?


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quali sono queste cose?


bè in primo luogo che dormiamo assieme e che è quasi sicuro che succederà ,poi la spa non mi è mai piaciuta, però sarebbe l'occasione per avere tanto tempo per conoscersi, ma se proprio in quel tempo capissi che non fa per me, sembrerebbe che volevo solo andarci a letto, e una volta ottenuto quello che volevo ciao


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

che poi vorrei sapere cos'è che fa la differenza tra frequentarsi e stare ufficialmente insieme?
non credo ci siano regole,però volevo capire,non credo che avere rapporti con una persona decreti che si stia insieme, però complica le cose se poi si deve dire che non ci si trova bene insieme


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bè in primo luogo che dormiamo assieme e che è quasi sicuro che succederà ,poi la spa non mi è mai piaciuta, però sarebbe l'occasione per avere tanto tempo per conoscersi, ma se proprio in quel tempo capissi che non fa per me, sembrerebbe che volevo solo andarci a letto, e una volta ottenuto quello che volevo ciao


e allora digli che non te la senti, che vuoi conoscerla ma con calma... che sei lusingato dell'invito ma che preferisci non bruciare le tappe


----------



## Bender (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e allora digli che non te la senti, che vuoi conoscerla ma con calma... che sei lusingato dell'invito ma che preferisci non bruciare le tappe


grazie,penso che farò così,tanto mi sembra che capisca, visto che ha esordito dicendo che sa che è presto


----------



## Tradito? (23 Aprile 2015)

Sinceramente non capisco tutte queste incertezze. E' una occasione per capire se lei fa per te, e lo stesso vale per lei.
Io ci andrei, le esperienze fatte solo nella propria testa non servono a niente.


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> poco fa la ragazza con cui mi sono visto solo due volte mi ha detto che una sua amica non può andare con lei 3 giorni ad una spa, ora mi ha chiesto se ci voglio andare con lei,comunque mi ha detto che si rende conto che è presto.
> ora il mio dilemma è che se stiamo 3 giorni credo c*he sia quasi sicuro che capiti,*ma poi...
> se non andasse bene sembrerebbe che sono il solito come tutti quanti che cercava un avventura e stop anche se non è così, se invece le dico che non me la sento penso che si possa stancare e pensi che non ci tengo poi così tanto.
> io sogno ancora la mia ex, ma vorrei conoscere meglio questa ragazza tutto qui


Bender, non farti film inutili........magari vuole solo compagnia, magari vuole conoscerti più approfonditamente senza secondi fini, magari ha solo bisogno di uno che le tenga l'asciugamano quando è in sauna, ho le cambi il disco orario alla macchina. Se parti con tutte ste paranoie non esci manco di casa, altro che dargli una risposta.
E poi.....vuoi mettere stuzzicarsi a bordo piscina e trombare sotto la doccia emozionale, troppo emozionante....


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> grazie,penso che farò così,tanto mi sembra che capisca, visto che ha esordito dicendo che sa che è presto


Ma vai a scopare, cazzo c'ha trent'anni. VIVI PER LA PUTTANA. Invece di farti i selfie nelole grotte spaventato a morte, cazzo, datti da fare. Impegnati la cazzo di giornata, dì cazzo di sì invece che no.


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vai a scopare, cazzo c'ha trent'anni. VIVI PER LA PUTTANA. Invece di farti i selfie nelole grotte spaventato a morte, cazzo, datti da fare. Impegnati la cazzo di giornata, dì cazzo di sì invece che no.


si vado e se poi dopo non mi ci trovo a stare con lei? sarò l'ennesimo stronzo che è passato nella sua vita e l'ha usata, no grazie pittosto aspetto e vado avanti a pippe, e comunque da quando mi ha lasciato non ho tutto sto desiderio.
ci possiamo vedere in altri contesti con questa ragazza e passare dei bei momenti insieme e poi la spa non fa per me.


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bender, non farti film inutili........magari vuole solo compagnia, magari vuole conoscerti più approfonditamente senza secondi fini, magari ha solo bisogno di uno che le tenga l'asciugamano quando è in sauna, ho le cambi il disco orario alla macchina. Se parti con tutte ste paranoie non esci manco di casa, altro che dargli una risposta.
> E poi.....vuoi mettere stuzzicarsi a bordo piscina e *trombare sotto la doccia emozionale*, troppo emozionante....


non credo che ci saremmo solo noi nella spa? e poi i preservativi me li dovrei portare nell'accappatoio, ma dai su:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non credo che ci saremmo solo noi nella spa? e poi i preservativi me li dovrei portare nell'accappatoio, ma dai su:rotfl:




no dai, su questo ha ragione Homer... 
cazzo Bender sotto la doccia o nell'idromassaggio è libidine pura... essù


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no dai, su questo ha ragione Homer...
> cazzo Bender sotto la doccia o nell'idromassaggio è libidine pura... essù


mi arrendo. ma comunque un conto è stare vicini un altro è andare oltre, ci saranno altre persone che frequentano la spa sicuro, bo sarò strano io


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi arrendo. ma comunque un conto è stare vicini un altro è andare oltre, ci saranno altre persone che frequentano la spa sicuro, bo sarò strano io



ma come ti arrendi :incazzato:


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

ragazzi mi fate senso, ditemi in che spa andate e non ci vado, prima che le puliscano per benino :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si vado e se poi dopo non mi ci trovo a stare con lei? sarò l'ennesimo stronzo che è passato nella sua vita e l'ha usata, no grazie pittosto aspetto e vado avanti a pippe, e comunque da quando mi ha lasciato non ho tutto sto desiderio.
> ci possiamo vedere in altri contesti con questa ragazza e passare dei bei momenti insieme e poi la spa non fa per me.


Ma cosa non ti trovi, Mattia porco puttana quella vuole il CAZZO, oh. Cosa devi trovarti a tuo agio? Non dovete fare discorsi sui massimi sistemi, devi cazzo passare del tempo rilassato a scopare a stare bene facendo stare bene un'altra persona. E' un circolo virtuoso Imbecille. Cazzo hai trent'anni, QUANDO VIVI?


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma come ti arrendi :incazzato:


nel senso che sicuramente ne sapete più di mè


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Ciao*



Bender ha detto:


> nel senso che sicuramente ne sapete più di mè


Esistono pure i pompini no?


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> nel senso che sicuramente ne sapete più di mè


i malleoli col mazzuolo da scassettaggio di mio padre, ti spezzo.


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa non ti trovi, Mattia porco puttana quella vuole il CAZZO, oh. Cosa devi trovarti a tuo agio? Non dovete fare discorsi sui massimi sistemi, devi cazzo passare del tempo rilassato a scopare a stare bene facendo stare bene un'altra persona. E' un circolo virtuoso Imbecille. Cazzo hai trent'anni, QUANDO VIVI?


già ma poi dicono che possa avvenire un fenomeno, che ormai sta diventando raro ma che ogni tanto si manifesta che si chiama innamoramento, essendo che ancora ne sto patendo la sofferenza, non vorrei passare il testimone ad un altra persona


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ragazzi mi fate senso, ditemi in che spa andate e non ci vado, prima che le puliscano per benino :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ecco cos'è tutta quella schiuma nell'idromassaggio :bleah::bleah:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esistono pure i pompini no?


eh già ma non toglie il fatto che ci sia gente, a meno che non è una campionessa di apnea:rotfl:


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non credo che ci saremmo solo noi nella spa? e poi i preservativi me li dovrei portare nell'accappatoio, ma dai su:rotfl:



Allora fate solo preliminari per ingrifarvi a vicenda e usciti di lì la rivolati come un calzino.....


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esistono pure i pompini no?


ecco, come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> già ma poi dicono che possa avvenire un fenomeno, che ormai sta diventando raro ma che ogni tanto si manifesta che si chiama innamoramento, essendo che ancora ne sto patendo la sofferenza, non vorrei passare il testimone ad un altra persona


Bender,il Villaggio di Hello Kitty ha chiuso per pestilenza.      Guarda che l'innamoramento non esclude il fatto che a questa ragazza possa piacere anche vederti "fare il maschio" ed attaccarla al muro.

tu 6 veramente troppo cuoricioso.    i rapporti tra esseri umani sono fatti anche di passionalità selvaggia.


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> già ma poi dicono che possa avvenire un fenomeno, che ormai sta diventando raro ma che ogni tanto si manifesta che si chiama innamoramento, essendo che ancora ne sto patendo la sofferenza, non vorrei passare il testimone ad un altra persona



Ma per una scopata in sauma parli di innamoramento?? :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> eh già ma non toglie il fatto che ci sia gente, a meno che non è una campionessa di apnea:rotfl:


Ma ti rendi conto che sei pure simpatico e sarcastico?tu mi fai incazzare proprio....


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bender,il Villaggio di Hello Kitty ha chiuso per pestilenza.      Guarda che l'innamoramento non esclude il fatto che a questa ragazza possa piacere anche vederti "fare il maschio" ed attaccarla al muro.
> 
> tu 6 veramente troppo cuoricioso.    i rapporti tra esseri umani sono fatti anche di passionalità selvaggia.


ma lo so, questo lo so.ho paura che si innamori solo lei, però non posso nemmeno isolarmi finchè non smetto di sognare la mia ex


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh già ma non toglie il fatto che ci sia gente, a meno che non è una campionessa di apnea:rotfl:


E quando ha finito falle ingoiare tutto, così non ti devi portare nemmeno i fazzolettini nell'accappatoio....


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che sei pure simpatico e sarcastico?tu mi fai incazzare proprio....


ero sarcastico perchè sono qui e inizio a conoscervi e perchè l'ho pensato anche come unica opzione possibile anche se molto fantasiosa


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma lo so, questo lo so.*ho paura che si innamori solo lei*, però non posso nemmeno isolarmi finchè non smetto di sognare la mia ex


Ma vaffanculo. Coglione.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> E quando ha finito falle ingoiare tutto, così non ti devi portare nemmeno i fazzolettini nell'accappatoio....


Homer permetti?io ti adoro,ma almeno le prive votle io sarei per la schizzata in faccia e basta.Per una questione confidenziale....scusa se mi sono permesso.
Con la schizzata in faccia marchi il territorio ma non sei invasivo ed invadente...


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma lo so, questo lo so.ho paura che si innamori solo lei, però non posso nemmeno isolarmi finchè non smetto di sognare la mia ex


ma come fanno a non ammazzarti di botte tutti i giorni?


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma come fanno a non ammazzarti di botte tutti i giorni?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

bender, tu ce li tiri fuori dalla bocca


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Homer permetti?io ti adoro,ma almeno *le prive votle io sarei per la schizzata in faccia* e basta.*Per una questione confidenziale*....scusa se mi sono permesso.
> Con la schizzata in faccia *marchi il territorio* ma non sei invasivo ed invadente...


Ma sai che non ci avevo pensato??? :saggio::saggio:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Homer permetti?io ti adoro,ma almeno le prive votle io sarei per la schizzata in faccia e basta.Per una questione confidenziale....scusa se mi sono permesso.
> *Con la schizzata in faccia marchi il territorio ma non sei invasivo ed invadente*...



:risata:


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Homer permetti?io ti adoro,ma almeno le prive votle io sarei per la schizzata in faccia e basta.Per una questione confidenziale....scusa se mi sono permesso.
> Con la schizzata in faccia marchi il territorio ma non sei invasivo ed invadente...


AAAAAHHHHHHHHH che ricordi...


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> AAAAAHHHHHHHHH che ricordi...


Racconta......:coglione:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Homer permetti?io ti adoro,ma almeno le prive votle io sarei per la schizzata in faccia e basta.Per una questione confidenziale....scusa se mi sono permesso.
> *Con la schizzata in faccia marchi il territorio *ma non sei invasivo ed invadente...


 una tipa mi diceva che è l'atto di maggior "possesso" che un uomo possa fare ad una donna.


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma per una scopata in sauma parli di innamoramento?? :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


questa ragazza già mi dice che si è affezzionata ora,se l'è presa un pò perchè ho ancora le foto della ex in casa, ma non l'ho fatto apposta mi ha chiesto di farmi una foto e in sfondo c'erano



Homer ha detto:


> E quando ha finito falle ingoiare tutto, così non ti devi portare nemmeno i fazzolettini nell'accappatoio....


tu parli così perchè non conosci i miei trascorsi di prima:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Racconta......:coglione:


No!!!


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Racconta......:coglione:




impiccione


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> AAAAAHHHHHHHHH che ricordi...





Nobody ha detto:


> una tipa mi diceva che è l'atto di maggior "possesso" che un uomo possa fare ad una donna.





Nicka ha detto:


> No!!!


ma siete seri, no dai non ci credo, questa è roba da film porno, è troppo degradante per una donna


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma siete seri, no dai non ci credo, questa è roba da film porno, è troppo degradante per una donna


degradante? per niente...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Ma sai che non ci avevo pensato??? :saggio::saggio:


Io mi sento un pò a disagio,non vorrei fare il professore.Ma almeno le prime volte ci andrei piano con l'ingoio.Non tutte gradiscono e non c'è quella confidenza,CREDO anzi SON sicuro che una bella spruzzata in faccia si distintiva,ed indentificativa,non sei invadente,ma MARCHI IL TERRITORIO CAPITO?
Io poi aggiungerei anche un bella venuta sulla chiappa sinistra....la chiappa del cuore...ma queste sono finezze...


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma siete seri, no dai non ci credo, questa è roba da film porno, è troppo degradante per una donna


hai ragione, questi non capiscono un cazzo
c'è un limite a tutto


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma siete seri, no dai non ci credo, questa è roba da film porno, è troppo degradante per una donna


...

Bannatelo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> ma siete seri, no dai non ci credo, questa è roba da film porno, è troppo degradante per una donna


:rotfl::rotfl:Ma lascia stare è il minimo...


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi sento un pò a disagio,non vorrei fare il professore.Ma almeno le prime volte ci andrei piano con l'ingoio.Non tutte gradiscono e non c'è quella confidenza,CREDO anzi SON sicuro che una bella spruzzata in faccia si distintiva,ed indentificativa,non sei invadente,ma MARCHI IL TERRITORIO CAPITO?
> Io poi aggiungerei anche un bella venuta sulla chiappa sinistra....la chiappa del cuore...ma queste sono finezze...


ma dai.....
come dice giustamente Bender, è roba da luci rossastre


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma siete seri, no dai non ci credo, questa è roba da film porno, è troppo degradante per una donna


Ma stai scherzando??


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione, questi non capiscono un cazzo
> c'è un limite a tutto


diciamo che non mi potevo permettere di fare molte cose prima,e a questo nemmeno ci pensavo e comunque ora sarei parecchio condizionato a lasciarmi andare


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando??


ù

non credo proprio.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> ma dai.....
> come dice giustamente Bender, è roba da luci rossastre


Esatto....e le donne volgiono quello.Uno stronzo,senza scurpoli...che gli stupra l'anima.


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ma lascia stare è il minimo...


non so se hai letto l'ultimo mp che ti ho mandato, li credo che ci fosse spiegato tutto


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> diciamo che non mi potevo permettere di fare molte cose prima,e a questo nemmeno ci pensavo e comunque ora sarei parecchio condizionato a lasciarmi andare



Bender lascia perdere gli Harmony e comincia a capire come gira il mondo eh.


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi sento un pò a disagio,non vorrei fare il professore.Ma almeno le prime volte ci andrei piano con l'ingoio.Non tutte gradiscono e non c'è quella confidenza,CREDO anzi SON sicuro che una bella spruzzata in faccia si distintiva,ed indentificativa,non sei invadente,ma MARCHI IL TERRITORIO CAPITO?
> Io poi aggiungerei anche un bella venuta sulla chiappa sinistra....la chiappa del cuore...ma queste sono finezze...


Quella è finezza sul serio...
Mancano proprio le basi...


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> diciamo che non mi potevo permettere di fare molte cose prima,e a questo nemmeno ci pensavo e comunque ora sarei parecchio condizionato a lasciarmi andare


però le foto dell'altra che hai ancora in casa, toglile


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Bender lascia perdere gli Harmony e comincia a capire come gira il mondo eh.


io per come sono, sono stato considerato fissato ed esagerato nel sesso dalla mia ex e ho detto tutto.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto....e le donne volgiono quello.Uno stronzo,senza scurpoli...che gli stupra l'anima.


anche tu però.....
cosa insegni a Bender


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> diciamo che non mi potevo permettere di fare molte cose prima,e a questo nemmeno ci pensavo e comunque ora sarei parecchio condizionato a lasciarmi andare


Ma GRAZIE AL CAZZO che se una stava con te e c'è rimasta per quattordici anni era evidentemente una subnormale tarata piena di complessi. Eh oh. MA MICA SONO TUTTE COSI', eh. E vacci cazzo con questa, su. Questa della spa, dico. SVEGLIATI CAZZO.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io per come sono, *sono stato considerato fissato ed esagerato nel sesso *dalla mia ex e ho detto tutto.


sarà per questo che è finita?


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io per come sono, sono stato considerato fissato ed esagerato nel sesso dalla mia ex e ho detto tutto.



:sbatti:

abbattetemi...

prendi appunti su quello che ti dice oscuro.. mi raccomando


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma siete seri, no dai non ci credo, questa è roba da film porno, è troppo degradante per una donna



Bender, mi stai facendo diventare il pisello una pelle di daino......ma quale cazzo di film porno, ma tu quando scopavi con la tua ex stavi girato dall'altra parte??

Degradante?? Ma lo sai che le mie ex conservano ancora in mezzo alle pagine dei libri il mio sperma, come si faceva con i quadrifoglio?
A loro ste cose piacciono.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quella è finezza sul serio...
> Mancano proprio le basi...


Posso avvalermi della tua competenza?uno che ti vuole venire in bocca la prima volta è un cafone buzzurro?uno che ti schizza soffusamente in pieno viso ha stile?uno che a pecora ti schizza sulla natica sinistra?o sulla schiena?per favore esterna...


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> sarà per questo che è finita?


io avevo imparato ad accettare e comunque ci stavo davvero bene, alla fine lo si faceva ma entro certi canoni,è finita perchè si vedeva eternamente fidanzata perchè aveva dei progetti e tutti intorno a lei glie lo ricordavano.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bender, mi stai facendo diventare il pisello una pelle di daino......ma quale cazzo di film porno, ma tu quando scopavi con la tua ex stavi girato dall'altra parte??
> 
> Degradante?? Ma lo sai che le mie ex *conservano ancora in mezzo alle pagine dei libri il mio sperma*, come si faceva con i quadrifoglio?
> A loro ste cose piacciono.


ma dai.... si appiccica dappertutto......


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io avevo imparato ad accettare e comunque ci stavo davvero bene, alla fine lo si faceva ma entro certi canoni,è finita perchè si vedeva eternamente fidanzata perchè aveva dei progetti e tutti intorno a lei glie lo ricordavano.



che vuol dire entro certi canoni? posizione del missionario e fine dei giochi? solo al letto?
sesso orale? posti strani?


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bender, *mi stai facendo diventare il pisello una pelle di daino*......ma quale cazzo di film porno, ma tu quando scopavi con la tua ex stavi girato dall'altra parte??
> 
> Degradante?? Ma lo sai che le mie ex conservano ancora in mezzo alle pagine dei libri il mio sperma, come si faceva con i quadrifoglio?
> A loro ste cose piacciono.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma siete seri, no dai non ci credo, questa è roba da film porno, è troppo degradante per una donna


ma quale degradante... perchè lo vedi così?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io avevo imparato ad accettare e comunque ci stavo davvero bene, alla fine lo si faceva ma entro certi canoni,è finita perchè si vedeva eternamente fidanzata perchè aveva dei progetti e tutti intorno a lei glie lo ricordavano.


infatti, non bisogna mai pisciare fuori, bisogna farlo con educazione e MOLTA riservatezza


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> che vuol dire entro certi canoni? posizione del missionario e fine dei giochi? solo al letto?
> sesso orale? posti strani?


luce spenta e tutti zitti..


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> luce spenta e tutti zitti..



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bender, *mi stai facendo diventare il pisello una pelle di daino*......ma quale cazzo di film porno, ma tu quando scopavi con la tua ex stavi girato dall'altra parte??
> 
> Degradante?? Ma lo sai che le mie ex conservano ancora in mezzo alle pagine dei libri il mio sperma, come si faceva con i quadrifoglio?
> A loro ste cose piacciono.


madooooooooo :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> che vuol dire entro certi canoni? posizione del missionario e fine dei giochi? solo al letto?
> sesso orale? posti strani?


 queste sono cose da film porno


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> luce spenta e tutti zitti..


e si rimane con i calzini


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> luce spenta e tutti zitti..


Ehe certo si viene in silenzio.A guarda una CHE VIENE IN SILENZIO nn è per me....mi deve insultare.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> e si rimane con i calzini


Nel caso di bender è meglio...


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> che vuol dire entro certi canoni? posizione del missionario e fine dei giochi? solo al letto?
> sesso orale? posti strani?


se mi metto qui a racontare tutto è la fine, comunque a oscuro l'ho detto l'altro giorno, ma ora mi viene il dubbio non sia arrivato il messaggio, magari lo copio e te lo mando, anche se sarebbe un po imbarazzante visto che sei una donna


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso avvalermi della tua competenza?*uno che ti vuole venire in bocca la prima volta è un cafone buzzurro?*uno che ti schizza soffusamente in pieno viso ha stile?uno che a pecora ti schizza sulla natica sinistra?o sulla schiena?per favore esterna...


ma poi tanto è sempre la donna che decide l'ingoio... se  per lei va bene alla prima ok, se non le va alla decima ok lo stesso.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> e si rimane con i calzini





oscuro ha detto:


> Ehe certo si viene in silenzio.A guarda una CHE VIENE IN SILENZIO nn è per me....mi deve insultare.


esatto. secondo me intende questo.. 

oltre al pedalino, lei rimane in reggiseno e toglie lo slip solo al buio..


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se mi metto qui a racontare tutto è la fine, comunque a oscuro l'ho detto l'altro giorno, ma ora mi viene il dubbio non sia arrivato il messaggio, magari lo copio e te lo mando, anche se sarebbe un po imbarazzante visto che sei una donna


mandalo a me, così magari metto in pratica i tuoi suggerimenti


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> luce spenta e tutti zitti..


più o meno


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto. secondo me intende questo..
> 
> oltre al pedalino, lei rimane in reggiseno e toglie lo slip solo al buio..


ma noooo, lo slip lo si sposta


----------



## Dalida (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se mi metto qui a racontare tutto è la fine, comunque a oscuro l'ho detto l'altro giorno, ma ora mi viene il dubbio non sia arrivato il messaggio, magari lo copio e te lo mando, anche se sarebbe un po imbarazzante visto che sei una donna



bender, mi rendo conto che dopo tanti anni è difficile, ma devi entrare nell'ottica che la relazione che hai avuto con la tua ex era poco matura sotto tutti i punti di vista.
non commettere l'errore di paragonare tutte le donne a lei, poiché lei, da come la descrivi, aveva molti problemi con la sua sessualità.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma noooo, lo slip lo si sposta


che è molto più eccitante...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma poi tanto è sempre la donna che decide l'ingoio... se  per lei va bene alla prima ok, se non le va alla decima ok lo stesso.


Si,ma la prima volta eviterei,ti schizzo in faccia...l'ingoio è più confidenziale.Un pò come il culo capito?detto fra noi,una che mi da il culo la prima sera...mi fa un doppio effetto.Eccitante ma poi mi da da pensare...


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma noooo, lo slip lo si sposta





Nobody ha detto:


> che è molto più eccitante...


esatto, è più eccitante.. quindi no, credo mutanda tolta al buio..


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma la prima volta eviterei,ti schizzo in faccia...l'ingoio è più confidenziale.Un pò come il culo capito?detto fra noi,una che mi da il culo la prima sera...mi fa un doppio effetto.Eccitante ma poi mi da da pensare...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se mi metto qui a racontare tutto è la fine, comunque a oscuro l'ho detto l'altro giorno, ma ora mi viene il dubbio non sia arrivato il messaggio, magari lo copio e te lo mando, anche se sarebbe un po imbarazzante visto che sei una donna



tranquillo  se vuoi puoi mandarlo


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma la prima volta eviterei,ti schizzo in faccia...l'ingoio è più confidenziale.Un pò come il culo capito?detto fra noi,una che mi da il culo la prima sera...mi fa un doppio effetto.Eccitante ma poi mi da da pensare...


ma lo hai letto l'ultimo mp che ti ho mandato?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto, è più eccitante.. quindi no, credo mutanda tolta al buio..


naaa, poi la si deve rimettere e, sempre al buio è un casino


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma lo hai letto l'ultimo mp che ti ho mandato?


non ha letto un cazzo, ha paura di doversi redimere


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*i*



Bender ha detto:


> ma lo hai letto l'ultimo mp che ti ho mandato?


Si...lasciamo stare....dammi tempo e ti rispondo.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se mi metto qui a racontare tutto è la fine, comunque a oscuro l'ho detto l'altro giorno, ma ora mi viene il dubbio non sia arrivato il messaggio, magari lo copio e te lo mando, anche se sarebbe un po imbarazzante visto che sei una donna


guarda non credo proprio, qui ci si da una mano tutti  poi se ti imbarazza ok...


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...lasciamo stare....dammi tempo e ti rispondo.


no, no, no...
devi rispondere pubblicamente


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*

POSSO?iERI NON ci sono stato...ma quanto vi siete rotti il cazzo vero?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquillo  se vuoi puoi mandarlo


prima magari lo rileggo, perchè con oscuro mi sono preso alcune libertà di linguaggio sempre nei miei limiti
spero di non darti una brutta impressione di me.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma lo hai letto l'ultimo mp che ti ho mandato?


se glielo hai mandato stamattina è impegnato con me in mp :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda non credo proprio, qui ci si da una mano tutti  poi se ti imbarazza ok...


a forza di darci la mano, ho sempre la mia leggermente sporca. chissà perchè ho sempre della roba gelatinosa


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> prima magari lo rileggo, perchè con oscuro mi sono preso alcune libertà di linguaggio sempre nei miei limiti
> spero di non darti una brutta impressione di me.



guarda che non mi sconvolgo eh


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso avvalermi della tua competenza?uno che ti vuole venire in bocca la prima volta è un cafone buzzurro?uno che ti schizza soffusamente in pieno viso ha stile?uno che a pecora ti schizza sulla natica sinistra?o sulla schiena?per favore esterna...


Perle a mancati porci caro Oscuro...


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che non mi sconvolgo eh


seeee


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> a forza di darci la mano, ho sempre la mia leggermente sporca. chissà perchè ho sempre della roba gelatinosa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...lasciamo stare....dammi tempo e ti rispondo.


tranquillo mi basta sapere che sai,ho chiesto perchè siamo entrati in argomento, e da come scrivevi
 sembrava non avessi letto


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,*ma la prima volta eviterei,ti schizzo in faccia...l'ingoio è più confidenziale*.Un pò come il culo capito?detto fra noi,una che mi da il culo la prima sera...mi fa un doppio effetto.Eccitante ma poi mi da da pensare...


però ci sono certe che vedono più confidenziale il contrario... forse perchè la schizzata in faccia è più passiva per la donna, è più "possesso" dell'ingoio.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tranquillo mi basta sapere che sai,ho chiesto perchè siamo entrati in argomento, e da come scrivevi
> sembrava non avessi letto


ha letto la prima riga, poi ha dovuto smettere


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perle a mancati porci caro Oscuro...


Nicka, sto aspettando il resconconto, anche in mp :coglione:


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Nicka, sto aspettando il resconconto, anche in mp :coglione:


Noneeee!!!


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> però ci sono certe che vedono più confidenziale il contrario... forse perchè la schizzata in faccia è più passiva per la donna, è più "possesso" dell'ingoio.


Concordo, Nobody, l'hai mai fatto dentro un libro e dopo le scrivi una dedica??


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

mi stanno aspettando in un altro ufficio, ma questa discussione mi trattiene


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Noneeee!!!


Eddai.....cicicici :kiss:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Noneeee!!!


non farti corrompere :rotfl:


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> mi stanno aspettando in un altro ufficio, ma questa discussione mi trattiene


Vai, ti faccio il riassunto al tuo ritorno...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> prima magari lo rileggo, perchè con oscuro mi sono preso alcune libertà di linguaggio sempre nei miei limiti
> spero di non darti una brutta impressione di me.


MA STI CAZZI!Mattia....scrivi quello che vuoi e se ti attizza simy scrivilo.


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Eddai.....cicicici :kiss:


:ar:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Vai, ti faccio il riassunto al tuo ritorno...


non ce la faccio ad alzarmi :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA STI CAZZI!Mattia....scrivi quello che vuoi e *se ti attizza simy scrivilo*.


e te pareva :rotfl:


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non ce la faccio ad alzarmi :rotfl:


Ti capisco, questo 3D è peggio di una droga...


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e te pareva :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sempre in mezzo....


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

*bender*



oscuro ha detto:


> MA STI CAZZI!Mattia....scrivi quello che vuoi e se ti attizza simy scrivilo.


ma si dai... 
scriv i cosa faresti con Simy, ma senza esagerare però


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sempre in mezzo....


eh si  
Oscuro mi vuole bene.. 



gas ha detto:


> ma si dai...
> scriv i cosa faresti con Simy, ma senza esagerare però


eccone n'artro


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> e te pareva :rotfl:


E che coglioni sto forum....Ragazzi basta gettate sta cazzo di maschera che coglioni che fate.ma vi VOLETE FARE UNA?DITELO?vi attiza uno scrivetelo....mamma mia che palle...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> eh si
> Oscuro mi vuole bene..
> 
> 
> ...


Si però basta dai....e che siamo alle elementari?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che coglioni sto forum....Ragazzi basta gettate sta cazzo di maschera che coglioni che fate.ma vi VOLETE FARE UNA?DITELO?vi attiza uno scrivetelo....mamma mia che palle...


manca di sincerità o forse sono timidi


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA STI CAZZI!Mattia....scrivi quello che vuoi e se ti attizza simy scrivilo.


mi faccio dei problemi perchè da come scrive sembra la ragazza più tranquilla qui, con Nica non credo mi farei problemi.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi faccio dei problemi perchè da come scrive sembra la ragazza più tranquilla qui, con Nica non credo mi farei problemi.


abbiamo capito che ti attizza di più Nicka
sarà perchè è sempre seduta su quel davanzale a leggere quel giornaletto porno?


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi faccio dei problemi perchè da come scrive sembra la ragazza più tranquilla qui, *con Nica non credo mi farei problemi.*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Bella reputazione ti sei fatta qui dentro.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che coglioni sto forum....Ragazzi basta gettate sta cazzo di maschera che coglioni che fate.ma vi VOLETE FARE UNA?DITELO?vi attiza uno scrivetelo....mamma mia che palle...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se gli fai così non lo dirà maiiii


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi *faccio dei problemi perchè da come scrive sembra la ragazza più tranquilla qui*, con Nica non credo mi farei problemi.


iange:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> mi faccio dei problemi perchè da come scrive sembra la ragazza più tranquilla qui, con Nica non credo mi farei problemi.


Ma tranquilla un cazzo.....dai cosa gli faresti?


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> iange:


ma io pensavo fosse una cosa buona


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tranquilla un cazzo.....dai cosa gli faresti?


:rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

lo stai mettendo ancora di più in imbarazzo se possibile!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Devo*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> se gli fai così non lo dirà maiiii


Devo comincaire io a scrivere chi mi inculerei?chi e perchè?


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io pensavo fosse una cosa buona


ajahahah dai sto scherzando 
però davvero, se ti va di parlare e scrivermi non farti problemi. dico sul serio. se posso darti qualche consiglio lo faccio volentieri.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io pensavo fosse una cosa buona


senti ma a Savona credete ancora alle cicogne?


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi faccio dei problemi perchè da come scrive sembra la ragazza più tranquilla qui, con Nica non credo mi farei problemi.


Ma porca puttana...


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo comincaire io a scrivere chi mi inculerei?chi e perchè?


Spero di non essere nella lista e pregherò per chi invece ne fa parte...:scared::scared:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi faccio dei problemi perchè da come scrive sembra la ragazza più tranquilla qui,* con Nica non credo mi farei problemi*.



ahahahahah!
ma povera nicka!


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Spero di non essere nella lista e pregherò per chi invece ne fa parte...:scared::scared:


E che palle....sto cazzo di forum...se volete inizio io e faccio puri i nomi.


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo comincaire io a scrivere chi mi inculerei?chi e perchè?


Sì!


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ajahahah dai sto scherzando
> però davvero, se ti va di parlare e scrivermi non farti problemi. dico sul serio. se posso darti qualche consiglio lo faccio volentieri.


ho mandato il messaggio non edulcorato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì!



quoto


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che palle....sto cazzo di forum...se volete inizio io e faccio puri i nomi.


nomi e motivazioni, daje 

però se lo fai tu poi lo fa pure Bender


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana...


mica volevo offenderti, solo sei più diretta esplicita


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mica volevo offenderti, solo sei più diretta esplicita


Ma lo so...


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lo so...


ok ok


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nomi e motivazioni, daje
> 
> però se lo fai tu poi lo fa pure Bender


posso dire chi mi piacerebbe incontrare per conosce e parlarci


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> posso dire chi mi piacerebbe incontrare per conosce e parlarci


vai!!


----------



## Tradito? (23 Aprile 2015)

Questa discussione sta diventando interessante


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> posso dire chi mi piacerebbe incontrare per conosce e parlarci



ecco, già è un inizio 
vai


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vai!!





Simy ha detto:


> ecco, già è un inizio
> vai


cos'è una trappola
io aspettavo che scrivesse oscuro prima
e poi comunque metterei le motivazioni concrete
comunque sono un po le persone che vorrei conoscere, ma non vorrei nemmeno offendere nessuno per non averlo nominato


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> cos'è una trappola
> io aspettavo che scrivesse oscuro prima
> e poi comunque metterei le motivazioni concrete



vabbè puoi anche iniziare tu, mettendo le tue motivazioni


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Ok*



banshee ha detto:


> nomi e motivazioni, daje
> 
> però se lo fai tu poi lo fa pure Bender


Perfetto.

Simy:me la inculerei...deve essere un inculata divertente

Nicka:me la inculerei...nasconde una bella dose di aggressività,pensa di nasconderla...ma c'è chi percerpisce e guarda oltre.....

Chiara:me la inculerei,c'è una grande puttana in lei...ma non è per tutti...la puttana.

Farfalla:me la inculerei,perchè è la classica inculata che ti lascia con il sorriso sulla faccia per 24 ore

Drusilla:me la inculerei...fa di tutto per nascondere determinati lati oscuri...ma non ci riesce per nulla.

Dalida:un inculata interessante,ha spessore

Fantastica:un inculata irreverente

Banshee:gia fatto:rotfl:No dai scehrzo,banshe..va inculata prima mentalmente...un discorso lungo e non voglio metterla in difficoltà...già lo è....:rotfl:

Traccia:si me la inculerei...mi piace sentirmi in competizione

Fiammetta:inculata di classe,non ho dubbi

Free.La classica inculata in macchina...con il viso fuori dal finstrino

Tebe:inculata quasi violenta..tebe mi ispira questo.
TIMIDONI A VOI....


----------



## ivanl (23 Aprile 2015)

sto arrossendo 

comunque il povero Bender non ha tutti i torti sulla questione sesso...
Ovvio, comunque, che con la tipa alla SPA deve andarci al volo


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*si*

Sono spariti tutti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:la timidezza...brutta cosa...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> *Simy:me la inculerei...deve essere un inculata divertente*
> 
> ...



ah però


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> *sto arrossendo *
> 
> comunque il povero Bender non ha tutti i torti sulla questione sesso...
> Ovvio, comunque, che con la tipa alla SPA deve andarci al volo



:risata:


ps. su cosa non avrebbe tutti i torti?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Homer permetti?io ti adoro,ma almeno le prive votle io sarei per la schizzata in faccia e basta.Per una questione confidenziale....scusa se mi sono permesso.
> Con la schizzata in faccia marchi il territorio ma non sei invasivo ed invadente...


:rotfl:



Bender ha detto:


> ma siete seri, no dai non ci credo, questa è roba da film porno, è troppo degradante per una donna


bender quando Perplesso dice che ti riempirebbe di botte io giuro che ti difendo.....ora smetto di farlo


oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma la prima volta eviterei,ti schizzo in faccia...l'ingoio è più confidenziale.Un pò come il culo capito?detto fra noi,una che mi da il culo la prima sera...mi fa un doppio effetto.Eccitante ma poi mi da da pensare...


:saggio:



oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> Simy:me la inculerei...deve essere un inculata divertente
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ah però


Dai l'idea....posso pure sbagliare...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono spariti tutti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:la timidezza...brutta cosa...:rotfl:


No no io sto leggendo


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai l'idea....posso pure sbagliare...:rotfl:


tu mi sottovaluti


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*

Certo che so proprio scemo...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> tu mi sottovaluti


Nel senso che non è divertente?


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che non è divertente?



certo che è divertente.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> Simy:me la inculerei...deve essere un inculata divertente
> 
> ...


come sei magnanimo  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> cos'è una trappola
> io aspettavo che scrivesse oscuro prima
> e poi comunque metterei le motivazioni concrete
> comunque sono un po le persone che vorrei conoscere, ma non vorrei nemmeno offendere nessuno per non averlo nominato


oscuro ha scritto e motivato..

tranquillo non ci offendiamo se non ci vuoi conoscere 

( :ar: )


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che è divertente.


Ah, allora nel senso che è proprio roba da coriandoli e stelle filanti.


----------



## ivanl (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> 
> ps. su cosa non avrebbe tutti i torti?


Sulla considerazione che ha di certe 'pratiche' non avendole mai sperimentate. Poi, non a tutti/e piacciono e non tutti/e sono disinibiti allo stesso modo


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, allora nel senso che è proprio roba da coriandoli e stelle filanti.


Nel senso che lui sottovaluta dei lati di me che ovviamente non conosce


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> Simy:me la inculerei...deve essere un inculata divertente
> 
> ...



invece si quanto meno a te che ancora non hai capito nulla di dov'è la mia pericolosità


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Nel senso che lui sottovaluta dei lati di me che ovviamente non conosce


Ma se ha scritto "divertente", cioè non "deprimente".


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka:me la inculerei...nasconde una bella dose di aggressività,pensa di nasconderla...ma c'è chi percerpisce e guarda oltre.....


Io...che sono buona dolce e timida...


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

*BENDER*

stiamo divagando, allora?


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oscuro ha scritto e motivato..
> 
> tranquillo non ci offendiamo se non ci vuoi conoscere
> 
> ( :ar: )


non pensavo scrivesse subito così di "getto":carneval:
devo argomentare e scrivere anche io, comunque ci sono anche utenti maschi nella mia lista ed è abbastanza lunga


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sulla considerazione che ha di certe 'pratiche' non avendole mai sperimentate. Poi, non a tutti/e piacciono e non tutti/e sono disinibiti allo stesso modo


Te ne vai?


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non pensavo scrivesse subito così di "getto":carneval:
> devo argomentare e scrivere anche io, comunque ci sono a*nche utenti maschi *nella mia lista ed è abbastanza lunga





Madooo, qui la cosa si fa preoccupante....aspè che appoggio le spalle al muro


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se ha scritto "divertente", cioè non "deprimente".


si lo so... ma alla fine è una battuta che abbiamo capito solo io e lui  
lascia sta


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non pensavo scrivesse subito così di "getto":carneval:
> devo argomentare e scrivere anche io, comunque ci sono anche utenti maschi nella mia lista ed è abbastanza lunga


Su coraggio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si lo so... ma alla fine è una battuta che abbiamo capito solo io e lui
> lascia sta


Vabbè, vaffanculo. Comunque dall'elenco manca Minni, anche se a sto punto dubito pure che ce l'abbia il culo.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non pensavo scrivesse subito così di "getto":carneval:
> devo argomentare e scrivere anche io, comunque ci sono anche *utenti maschi nella mia lista *ed è abbastanza lunga


beh ma mi pare normale, anche io sono curiosa di incontrare utentesse :carneval: e infatti lo farò :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Madooo, qui la cosa si fa preoccupante....aspè che appoggio le spalle al muro


ma ho scritto che ci volevo parlare per conoscerli, dai su con ste battutine


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè,* vaffanculo*. Comunque dall'elenco manca Minni, anche se a sto punto dubito pure che ce l'abbia il culo.



Ti voglio bene pure io :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che coglioni sto forum....Ragazzi basta gettate sta cazzo di maschera che coglioni che fate.*ma vi VOLETE FARE UNA?DITELO*?vi attiza uno scrivetelo....mamma mia che palle...


ma infatti in passato ho fatto così


----------



## Dalida (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *non pensavo scrivesse subito così di "getto*":carneval:
> devo argomentare e scrivere anche io, comunque ci sono anche utenti maschi nella mia lista ed è abbastanza lunga


quando uno ha fantasia!


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Concordo, Nobody, l'hai mai fatto dentro un libro e dopo le scrivi una dedica??


no, questa me la segno


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> invece si quanto meno a te che ancora non hai capito nulla di dov'è la mia pericolosità


Tranquilla..so bene che sei pericolosetta...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Dalida ha detto:


> quando uno ha fantasia!


quando uno ha la faccia come il sedere....:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

la sto preparando ma ci metto un po perchè articolata la cosa


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> beh ma mi pare normale, anche io sono curiosa di incontrare utentesse :carneval: e infatti lo farò :carneval::carneval:


anche a me piacerebbe conoscere un po' tutti, sono curioso :singleeye: anche se ovviamente avrei delle priorità, sia femminili che maschili.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> la sto preparando ma ci metto un po perchè articolata la cosa


uffaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

io sono curiosa


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> la sto preparando ma ci metto un po perchè articolata la cosa


Dai,hai visto?mi prondono per il sedere,:rotfl:ma fidati...qualcuno o qualcuna si sta smanacciando....


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> anche a me piacerebbe conoscere un po' tutti, sono curioso :singleeye: anche se ovviamente avrei delle priorità, sia femminili che maschili.


Voi scrivete di curiosità....io scrivo di inculate....:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai,hai visto?mi prondono per il sedere,:rotfl:ma fidati...qualcuno o qualcuna *si sta smanacciando....*


eh già Carisma + dotazione straordinaria


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi scrivete di curiosità....io scrivo di inculate....:rotfl:


amico, lo sai... quando sono felicemente accoppiato, a me piace fottere e farmi fottere da una soltanto. A chiacchierare tante per cazzeggiare, allora qui me le farei quasi tutte


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> eh già Carisma + dotazione straordinaria


No...un pò di sfrontatezza non guasta.Che hai da perdere?Mattia togli il freno a mano..che anche andare a sbattere è divertente...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2015)

io se fossi uomo solo la Chiara e Free, due botte a scared pure ma botte vere a mano aperta


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

*inizio dalle donne*

Principessa e caciottina: sono le prime che mi hanno scritto quando sono approdato qui, e ci siamo scritti per parecchio tempo, e credo che abbiano capito prima di altri com'ero.
Alessandra:mi ha contattato e abbiamo parlato un po e mi ha raccontato la sua visione delle relazioni e mi ha dato consigli utili, ma difficili da attuare, forse perchè ancora troppo presto per me.
banshee per il fatto che è stata sola per un anno per capire e io forse sono a metà strada, perchè non sente la pressione sociale delle amiche e parenti che gli dicono quando ti sistemi.
Nicka per una terapia d'urto per riuscire a parlare di sesso sciolto con le ragazze
drusilla: perchè a volte mi comprende e mi potrebbe aiutare nell'approccio con le ragazze fuori.
Simy  perchè sembra la più vicina al mio carattere, e mi fido del parere di oscuro
Minerva perchè mi ha difeso da jb


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Scusa*



Bender ha detto:


> Principessa e caciottina: sono le prime che mi hanno scritto quando sono approdato qui, e ci siamo scritti per parecchio tempo, e credo che abbiano capito prima di altri com'ero.
> Alessandra:mi ha contattato e abbiamo parlato un po e mi ha raccontato la sua visione delle relazioni e mi ha dato consigli utili, ma difficili da attuare, forse perchè ancora troppo presto per me.
> banshee per il fatto che è stata sola per un anno per capire e io forse sono a metà strada, perchè non sente la pressione sociale delle amiche e parenti che gli dicono quando ti sistemi.
> Nicka per una terapia d'urto per riuscire a parlare di sesso sciolto con le ragazze
> ...


Metti questa lista,e confronala con quella di oscuro...noti qualche differenza?
La tua sembra quella di un bimbo che scrive a babbo natale
Quella di oscuro sembra quella di un bimbo che scrive ad una puttana....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Metti questa lista,e confronala con quella di oscuro...noti qualche differenza?
> La tua sembra quella di un bimbo che scrive a babbo natale
> Quella di oscuro sembra quella di un* bimbo che scrive ad una puttana*....:rotfl::rotfl:


da brivido, hai detto bimbo
ho scritto cosa pensavo e cosa mi trasmettavano tutto qui


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> da brivido, hai detto bimbo
> ho scritto cosa pensavo e cosa mi trasmettavano tutto qui


Sesso nulla?


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> Principessa e caciottina: sono le prime che mi hanno scritto quando sono approdato qui, e ci siamo scritti per parecchio tempo, e credo che abbiano capito prima di altri com'ero.
> Alessandra:mi ha contattato e abbiamo parlato un po e mi ha raccontato la sua visione delle relazioni e mi ha dato consigli utili, ma difficili da attuare, forse perchè ancora troppo presto per me.
> *banshee per il fatto che è stata sola per un anno per capire e io forse sono a metà strada, perchè non sente la pressione sociale delle amiche e parenti che gli dicono quando ti sistemi.*
> Nicka per una terapia d'urto per riuscire a parlare di sesso sciolto con le ragazze
> ...


  ti ricordi tutto...


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sesso nulla?


a parte che è un periodo un po così, ma poi secondo te dovrei scriverlo così in chiaro, non che lo scriverei nemmeno in MP. ieri per messaggio la ragazza nuova mi ha scritto se per mè il sesso era importante in una relazione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> Principessa e caciottina: sono le prime che mi hanno scritto quando sono approdato qui, e ci siamo scritti per parecchio tempo, e credo che abbiano capito prima di altri com'ero.
> Alessandra:mi ha contattato e abbiamo parlato un po e mi ha raccontato la sua visione delle relazioni e mi ha dato consigli utili, ma difficili da attuare, forse perchè ancora troppo presto per me.
> banshee per il fatto che è stata sola per un anno per capire e io forse sono a metà strada, perchè non sente la pressione sociale delle amiche e parenti che gli dicono quando ti sistemi.
> Nicka per una terapia d'urto per riuscire a parlare di sesso sciolto con le ragazze
> ...


mah che Simy sia la più vicina al tuo carattere, anche no.

in effetti una cena tra te e Nicka la vorrei persino vedere.

attendiamo la lista degli uomini,a sto punto


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti ricordi tutto...


quello che mi colpisce direttamente certo, perchè quella situazione era la stessa in cui si trovava la mia ex a ogni cena con le amiche.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah che Simy sia la più vicina al tuo carattere, anche no.
> 
> in effetti una cena tra te e Nicka la vorrei persino vedere.
> 
> *attendiamo la lista degli uomini,a sto punto*


tanto tu e Oscuro non farete parte dell'elenco
Lo spero per lui almeno


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> tanto tu e Oscuro non farete parte dell'elenco
> Lo spero per lui almeno


mah veramente sono i primi, andrò con armatura medioevale completa e scudo torre:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *Principessa e caciottina: sono le prime che mi hanno scritto quando sono approdato qui, e ci siamo scritti per parecchio tempo, e credo che abbiano capito prima di altri com'ero.
> *Alessandra:mi ha contattato e abbiamo parlato un po e mi ha raccontato la sua visione delle relazioni e mi ha dato consigli utili, ma difficili da attuare, forse perchè ancora troppo presto per me.
> banshee per il fatto che è stata sola per un anno per capire e io forse sono a metà strada, perchè non sente la pressione sociale delle amiche e parenti che gli dicono quando ti sistemi.
> Nicka per una terapia d'urto per riuscire a parlare di sesso sciolto con le ragazze
> ...


Hai preso subito le meglio, non a caso. Bravo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> a parte che è un periodo un po così, ma poi secondo te dovrei scriverlo così in chiaro, non che lo scriverei nemmeno in MP. ieri per messaggio la ragazza nuova mi ha scritto se per mè il sesso era importante in una relazione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Allora io sono stronzo?:rotfl: 
E tu cosa hai risposto?Se non hi risposto rispondi cosìer me il sesso non è importante...il culo si...


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> la sto preparando ma ci metto un po perchè articolata la cosa


eddai......


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a parte che è un periodo un po così, ma poi secondo te dovrei scriverlo così in chiaro, non che lo scriverei nemmeno in MP. ieri per messaggio la ragazza nuova mi ha scritto se per mè il sesso era importante in una relazione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e tu cosa gli hai risposto?
non sarai mica stato diretto....


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora io sono stronzo?:rotfl:
> E tu cosa hai risposto?Se non hi risposto rispondi cosìer me il sesso non è importante...il culo si...


ho risposto che è abbastanza importante


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho risposto che è abbastanza importante


hai fatto bene, non bisogna mai essere precisi :up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Ok*



Bender ha detto:


> ho risposto che è abbastanza importante


Vabbè,chiedigli quanta importanza da lei al sesso e cosa ne pensa dell'anal.:up:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai preso subito le meglio, non a caso. Bravo.


mi hanno contattato loro, e hanno avuto la pazienza e la voglia di capire chi fossi prima di sparare giudizi


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi hanno contattato loro, e hanno avuto la pazienza e la voglia di capire chi fossi prima di sparare giudizi


Chi sei te l'ho detto io, e se stai così come stai la colpa è anche (se non soprattutto) di chi ti dice il contrario (sbagliando).


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,chiedigli quanta importanza da lei al sesso e *cosa ne pensa dell'anal*.:up:


ok glie lo dico o dal finestrino del treno in partenza oppure per messaggio e dopo la blocco però:rotfl:
dai uno cerca di parlare di relazioni di dinamiche e poi se ne esce così ma che figura ci farei


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> hai fatto bene, non bisogna mai essere precisi :up:


:up:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok glie lo dico o dal finestrino del treno in partenza oppure per messaggio e dopo la blocco però:rotfl:
> dai uno cerca di parlare di relazioni di dinamiche e poi se ne esce così ma che figura ci farei


non dar retta a Oscuro
lui con le donne è sempre molto diretto


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Dai*



Bender ha detto:


> ok glie lo dico o dal finestrino del treno in partenza oppure per messaggio e dopo la blocco però:rotfl:
> dai uno cerca di parlare di relazioni di dinamiche e poi se ne esce così ma che figura ci farei


Dai che scherzo,sono contento che riesco a farti uscire fuori,così capisci che non succede nulla.Io neanche chiederei dell'anal alla prima uscita...ma alla seconda ci penserei...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,chiedigli quanta importanza da lei al sesso e cosa ne pensa dell'anal.:up:


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Dai*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Dai è importante,per capire che donna hai di fronte,o di spalle....


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che scherzo,sono contento che riesco a farti uscire fuori,così capisci che non succede nulla.Io neanche chiederei dell'anal alla prima uscita...ma alla seconda ci penserei...:rotfl::rotfl:


alla seconda mi ha chiesto lei se poteva baciarmi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> alla seconda mi ha chiesto lei se poteva baciarmi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dai.......
ha la faccia come il culo questa...

ke sfacciata


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai è importante,per capire che donna hai di fronte,ho di spalle....


quando il bender le farà una domanda del genere, potrai finalmente rilassarti ed essere orgoglioso di lui!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> alla seconda mi ha chiesto lei se poteva baciarmi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E che cazzo ti ridi, imbecille d'un coglione senza spina dorsale? Non c'è un cazzo da ridere.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Cazzo*



Bender ha detto:


> alla seconda mi ha chiesto lei se poteva baciarmi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E dove?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dove?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai è importante,per capire che donna hai di fronte,ho di spalle....


già perchè tu sei un Cultore del Culo:carneval::carneval::carneval:
a volte quando parli dei culi sembri Tinto brass


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> alla seconda mi ha chiesto lei se poteva baciarmi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma come si permette!  :condom:


----------



## ivanl (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dove?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> alla seconda mi ha chiesto lei se poteva baciarmi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:facepalm:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> già perchè tu sei un Cultore del Culo:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> a volte quando parli dei culi sembri Tinto brass


Tinto è stato suo allievo
non lo sapevi che Oscuro ha insegnato nelle migliori università?


----------



## ivanl (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> alla seconda mi ha chiesto lei se poteva baciarmi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e tu stai ancora a domandarti che fare? :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che cazzo ti ridi, imbecille d'un coglione senza spina dorsale? Non c'è un cazzo da ridere.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che cazzo ti ridi, imbecille d'un coglione senza spina dorsale? Non c'è un cazzo da ridere.


vedi io ti vorrei incontrare per vedere se ti comporti così, se avvenisse potrei stupirti e stupirmi di me stesso


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> già perchè tu sei un Cultore del Culo:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> a volte quando parli dei culi sembri Tinto brass


Mattia hai una tua simpatia..però dai fuori il carattere,e mi raccomando:OVATTA NELLE MUTANDE,che le donne guardano certe cose....


----------



## Dalida (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> alla seconda mi ha chiesto lei se poteva baciarmi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e tu?
vabbé, buonanotte.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vedi io ti vorrei incontrare per vedere se ti comporti così, se avvenisse potrei stupirti e stupirmi di me stesso


non perdere la calma


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e tu?
> *vabbé, buonanotte*.


come hai indovinato?


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Mattia hai una tua simpatia.*.però dai fuori il carattere,e mi raccomando:OVATTA NELLE MUTANDE,che le donne guardano certe cose....


verissimo!


----------



## Dalida (23 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> come hai indovinato?


ahahah!
fortuna!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vedi io ti vorrei incontrare per vedere se ti comporti così, se avvenisse potrei stupirti e stupirmi di me stesso


Sì. Però tieni in testa il cappellino, mi raccomando.


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :facepalm:


ma solo perchè la prima volta prima di andare via la guardavo e non sapevo bene se baciarla o no e poi ho fatto la finta e le ho dato i baci di saluto guacia a guancia, non sapevo se le piacevo c'eravamo visti quell'unica volta, se poi voleva rivedermi era un altro conto


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> alla seconda mi ha chiesto lei se poteva baciarmi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Senza offesa Bender,ma tu non puoi essere vero:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> ma solo perchè la prima volta prima di andare via la guardavo e non sapevo bene se baciarla o no e poi ho fatto la finta e le ho dato i baci di saluto guacia a guancia, non sapevo se le piacevo c'eravamo visti quell'unica volta, se poi voleva rivedermi era un altro conto


OVATTA NEI PANTALONI.....!


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma solo perchè la prima volta prima di andare via la guardavo e non sapevo bene se baciarla o no e poi ho fatto la finta e le ho dato i baci di saluto guacia a guancia, non sapevo se le piacevo c'eravamo visti quell'unica volta, se poi voleva rivedermi era un altro conto


hai fatto bene secondo me :up:


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok glie lo dico o dal finestrino del treno in partenza oppure per messaggio e dopo la blocco però:rotfl:
> dai uno cerca di parlare di relazioni di dinamiche e poi se ne esce così ma che figura ci farei


Bender...la tua ex l'hai mai inculata?


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e tu?
> vabbé, buonanotte.


ma certo che l'ho baciata


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Bender...la tua ex l'hai mai inculata?


Buona sera finezza.Come andiamo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Senza offesa Bender,ma tu non puoi essere vero:singleeye:


esistono ancora uomini così


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Senza offesa Bender,ma tu non puoi essere vero:singleeye:


ancora io non so cosa devo fare per farmi credere


----------



## Dalida (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma certo che l'ho baciata


sì, ma hai sbagliato il timing!
dovevi baciarla prima che te lo chiedesse lei, cogliere i segnali.


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender...la tua ex l'hai mai inculata?


va bè ho capito mando l'MP anche a te


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender...la tua ex l'hai mai inculata?


nicka..................


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ancora io non so cosa devo fare per farmi credere


Era una battutaMa un po' di testosterone ci vuole con le donne eh?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> va bè ho capito mando l'MP anche a te


vedi che l'MP lo devi mandare anche a me


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Ti*



gas ha detto:


> nicka..................


Ti giuro che pagherei nicka per scoparsi bender....


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> esistono ancora uomini così


Carino e coccoloso come un pinguino:rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti giuro che pagherei nicka per scoparsi bender....


però vorrei guardare....
anche per vedere se i soldi sono stati spesi bene


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Carino e coccoloso come un pinguino:rotfl:


fammi 2 coccole poi vedi il coccoloso come diventa


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> fammi 2 coccole poi vedi il coccoloso come diventa


Intendevo Bender...ma con te non mi limiterei alle coccole...

Mi son dimenticata la faccina...non sia mai che qualcuno si ecciti


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

Sulla domanda di Nicka mi sono strozzato col caffè che mi è uscito pure dal naso per il ridere.
Nicka, ti manderò il conto della lavanderia


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Intendevo Bender...ma con te non mi limiterei alle coccole...


   :sonar:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Era una battutaMa un po' di testosterone ci vuole con le donne eh?


ho combinato danni quando sono stato un po più esuberante, quindi ho lasciato stare


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho combinato danni quando sono stato un po più esuberante, quindi ho lasciato stare


perchè?

quali danni?


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *ho combinato danni* quando sono stato un po più esuberante, quindi ho lasciato stare


hai figli illegittimi?


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> :sonar:


....ti darei anche i croccantini


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ....ti darei anche i croccantini


   :carneval:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> quali danni?


danni nel nostro rapporto,il fatto di essere più aggressivo veniva percepito solo come un mio bisogno e non come amore, credeva la usassi per sfogarmi e basta.


Stark72 ha detto:


> hai figli illegittimi?


ma no sono stato solo con lei, e con le altre due sempre preservativo


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> hai figli illegittimi?


Non gli ricordare certi rischi che diventa monaco!Practice safe sex Bender!


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> danni nel nostro rapporto,il fatto di essere più aggressivo veniva percepito solo come un mio bisogno e non come amore, credeva la usassi per sfogarmi e basta.


che donne che ci sono in giro
non sono per nulla perspicaci


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona sera finezza.Come andiamo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Buongiorno!!!   
Dalla Sicilia tutto bene!! Sole e fresco!!


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> danni nel nostro rapporto,il fatto di essere più aggressivo veniva percepito solo come un mio bisogno e non come amore, credeva la usassi per sfogarmi e basta.
> 
> ma no sono stato solo con lei, e con le altre due sempre preservativo


Lascia stare,era lei che era scema...


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> danni nel nostro rapporto,il fatto di essere più aggressivo veniva percepito solo come un mio bisogno e non come amore, credeva la usassi per sfogarmi e basta.
> 
> *ma no sono stato solo con lei, e con le altre due sempre preservativo*


ben 3 donne hai avuto?


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender...la tua ex l'hai mai inculata?


uno... due.. tre... contatto! Lo stiamo perdendo.... di nuovo...


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ben 3 donne hai avuto?


poteva essere solo una se non davo retta al mio amico che mi ha detto di iscrivermi a badoo e potrebbero diventare 4 a breve ma non tengo un segnapunti:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sulla domanda di Nicka mi sono strozzato col caffè che mi è uscito pure dal naso per il ridere.
> Nicka, ti manderò il conto della lavanderia


Manda manda!!!


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> poteva essere solo una se non davo retta al mio amico che mi ha detto di iscrivermi a badoo e potrebbero diventare 4 a breve ma non tengo un segnapunti:unhappy:


cos'è badoo?


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> cos'è badoo?


lascia stà


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> cos'è badoo?


Un posto dove s'incontrano e fanno le orge...


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un posto dove s'incontrano e fanno le orge...


ma noooo dai, non è così. dovrebbe essere di facciata un sito per socializzare e incontrare nuove persone, ma alla fine da quello che si dice è un sito per incontri di sesso facile, per la maggior parte ma non per tutti credo


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lascia stà






Eratò ha detto:


> Un posto dove s'incontrano e fanno le orge...


davvero?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma noooo dai, non è così. dovrebbe essere di facciata un sito per socializzare e incontrare nuove persone, ma alla fine da quello che si dice è un sito per incontri di sesso facile, per la maggior parte ma non per tutti credo


non andare in quei siti, non ne hai bisogno....

dammi retta


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

*Gas Erató*

E non aggiungo altro


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> cos'è badoo?


un pokemon.


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non andare in quei siti, non ne hai bisogno....
> 
> dammi retta


l'ho già spiegato in questo momento non ho contatti che mi permettano di conoscere altre persone, e l'approccio diretto non fa per me, a sun di cercare magari troverò un anima persa come mè li forse, oppure piano piano avrò le basi per approcciare io direttamente


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> davvero?


Nooooo...scherzavo.Comunque non ti perdi niente.


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E non aggiungo altro


:fischio:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> l'ho già spiegato in questo momento non ho contatti che mi permettano di conoscere altre persone, e l'approccio diretto non fa per me, a sun di cercare magari troverò un anima persa come mè li forse, oppure piano piano avrò le basi per approcciare io direttamente


lascia stare questi siti


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

*eratò*



farfalla ha detto:


> E non aggiungo altro


quante volte ti ho gia detto di mandarmi degli MP


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nooooo...scherzavo.Comunque non ti perdi niente.


non lo conosco


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> lascia stare questi siti


ok allora mi rimane solo il forum, inizio a broccolare qui:carneval::carneval::carneval:
solo che ormai di misterioso non c'è più nulla, sono un libro aperto


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> quante volte ti ho gia detto di mandarmi degli MP


Aspetta.Faccio subito...ma non lo dire a nessuno


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok allora mi rimane solo il forum, inizio a broccolare qui:carneval::carneval::carneval:


ecco, broccola quà, è meglio


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Aspetta.Faccio subito...ma non lo dire a nessuno


certo che non lo dico a nessuno
ma non mandarne tanti così....non riesco a rispondere a tutti così in fretta


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> certo che non lo dico a nessuno
> ma non mandarne tanti così....non riesco a rispondere a tutti così in fretta


Non ti preoccupare...fai con calma.Non ho fretta:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

*Perplesso*

Puoi bannare due utenti?
I nomi te li scrivo in mp


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puoi bannare due utenti?
> I nomi te li scrivo in mp


seee
Perplesso ora non ha tempo, sta cercando i 2 colori che ha smarrito (il giallorosso)


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> seee
> Perplesso ora non ha tempo, sta cercando i 2 colori che ha smarrito (il giallorosso)


a questo punto il ban è sicuro


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> a questo punto il ban è sicuro


:scopa:


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> seee
> Perplesso ora non ha tempo, sta cercando i 2 colori che ha smarrito (il giallorosso)


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok allora mi rimane solo il forum, inizio a broccolare qui:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> solo che ormai di misterioso non c'è più nulla, sono un libro aperto


puoi fare pratica con me


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> va bè ho capito mando l'MP anche a te


pure a me!! a sto punto voglio sapere pure io! :incazzato:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure a me!! a sto punto voglio sapere pure io! :incazzato:


mi devo proprio sputtanare in grande stile, poi però fate un convegno tutti insieme
va bene tanto ormai,vado di copia e incolla sono due quello principale che avevo mandato a oscuro e una precisazione per spiegare che mi avevano chiesto


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> puoi fare pratica con me


sembrerei troppo patetico perchè non ho nessuna esperienza


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puoi bannare due utenti?
> I nomi te li scrivo in mp


Ma mi volete bannare perché ho dato due croccantini a un dolce piccolo gattino?Non è giusto....


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi devo proprio sputtanare in grande stile, poi però fate un convegno tutti insieme
> va bene tanto ormai,vado di copia e incolla sono due quello principale che avevo mandato a oscuro e una precisazione per spiegare che mi avevano chiesto


ma no niente convegno, è solo per capire....


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma mi volete bannare perché ho dato due croccantini a un dolce piccolo gattino?Non è giusto....


è tutta invidia


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sembrerei troppo patetico perchè non ho nessuna esperienza


ma che nessuna esperienza, hai appena affermato di aver avuto 3 donne


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sembrerei troppo patetico perchè non ho nessuna esperienza


appunto perche non hai esperienza....almeno con me cadi sul morbidoso 
dai...conquistami :inlove:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> appunto perche non hai esperienza....almeno con me cadi sul morbidoso
> dai...conquistami :inlove:


dovrei andare a ripassare almeno un po dei tuoi post.per tentare di conoscerti meglio.però una cosa da dirti c'è l'avevo in testa già da un po,quando ho letto parti della tua storia di vita,quando ti sei voluta esporre qui,solo che poi non ho piu scritto, non mi sembrava così importante, era solo un analogia che mi era venuta in mente


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dovrei andare a ripassare almeno un po dei tuoi post.per tentare di conoscerti meglio.però una cosa da dirti c'è l'avevo in testa già da un po,quando ho letto parti della tua storia di vita,quando ti sei voluta esporre qui,solo che poi non ho piu scritto, non mi sembrava così importante, era solo un analogia che mi era venuta in mente


se mi vuoi conoscere mi chiedi, non devi andare a leggere indietro 
parlami e dimmi l analogia


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> se mi vuoi conoscere mi chiedi, non devi andare a leggere indietro
> parlami e dimmi l analogia


qui vuoi che lo scriva qui,comunque è una cosa che pensavo da prima non è per broccolare davvero


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> è tutta invidia


CattivoniE meno male che non sanno del ultimo mp sennò mi mandano a calci alle Svalbard:carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> qui vuoi che lo scriva qui,comunque è una cosa che pensavo da prima non è per broccolare davvero


si alla luce del sole, poi pero devi sbroccolarmi e vediamo cosa c'e' che non va.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> CattivoniE meno male che non sanno del ultimo mp sennò mi mandano a calci alle Svalbard:carneval:


ma sei proprio ingenua
non devi dire che ci mandiamo MP


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si alla luce del sole, poi pero devi sbroccolarmi e vediamo cosa c'e' che non va.


ma non credo sia nulla di speciale,mi vergogno un pò mi era venuta in mente sta cosa un po assurda,va bè dai ci provo


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma sei proprio ingenua
> non devi dire che ci mandiamo MP


oops...è l'emozioneOk....io e gas NON CI MANDIAMO MP.Ci scambiamo solo i croccantini...


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non credo sia nulla di speciale,mi vergogno un pò mi era venuta in mente sta cosa un po assurda,va bè dai ci provo


via la vergogna prima di tutto....vai:sonar: a me le cose assurde piacciono


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> oops...è l'emozioneOk....io e gas NON CI MANDIAMO MP.Ci scambiamo solo i croccantini...


ma non ci scambiamo nemmeno i croccantini.... che palle....

i croccantini me li dai tu


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma non ci scambiamo nemmeno i croccantini.... che palle....
> 
> i croccantini me li dai tu


Ok....i croccantini glieli do io...e poi...vabbé basta,sto zitta


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok....i croccantini glieli do io...e poi...vabbé basta,sto zitta


ecco, taci
altrimenti mi tocca tapparti la bocca in qualche modo


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ecco, taci
> altrimenti mi tocca tapparti la bocca in qualche modo


Wow!Allora mi conviene continuare a parlare


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Wow!Allora mi conviene continuare a parlare


vedi che Bender e Caciottina si sono imboscati


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che Bender e Caciottina si sono imboscati


E hanno fatto bene


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E hanno fatto bene


domani troveremo un Bender diverso


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che Bender e Caciottina si sono imboscati


sto scrivendo è una cosa un po complessa e per spiegarmi al meglio ci vuole tempo


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sto scrivendo è una cosa un po complessa e per spiegarmi al meglio ci vuole tempo


e come no......


seeeeee


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *sto scrivendo è una cosa un po complessa* e per spiegarmi al meglio ci vuole tempo


oddio...


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> oddio...


si preannuncia figura di merda ma pazienza


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

*un pensiero*

leggendo un po la storia della tua vita o almeno una parte, mi è venuto da pensare ad alcune lezioni di ecologia e tecnica delle produzioni delle superiori, una cosa che all'inizio studiavo ma che non aveva una logica era anti intuitiva.
praticamente nelle piante ,ma nel caso specifico nelle piante di ulivo e vite,a condizionare la qualità del prodotto finale oltre al terreno, il luogo,la specie,e il cilima dell'annata sono anche le condizioni avverese, ad esempio la liguria è la zona limite per la coltivazione dell'olivo, è al limite della sopravvivenza della pianta quindi le piante sono molto più piccole e producono meno eppure hanno mercato perchè è un olio molto apprezzato e ha un valore maggiore che copre le spese.
con la vite lo stesso penso ai vitigni delle cique terre, fasce strettissime piante molto piccole con pochi grappoli, ma proprio perchè pochi con una concentrazione di zuccheri maggiore negli acini che poi ne fanno un vino migliore.
tutto questo mi ha fatto venire in mente te e la tua amica che apparentemente ha avuto una vita tranquilla e senza problemi che a volte non ti comprende,contrapposta a te che ne hai passate tante, ma che ti hanno reso la persona che sei


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sto scrivendo è una cosa un po complessa e per spiegarmi al meglio ci vuole tempo


Bender basta con i condizionamenti e la fifa delle figure di merda!Lasciati andare e scrivi ....ecchecazzo eh?Vai libero,fluido...


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> leggendo un po la storia della tua vita o almeno una parte, mi è venuto da pensare ad alcune lezioni di ecologia e tecnica delle produzioni delle superiori, una cosa che all'inizio studiavo ma che non aveva una logica era anti intuitiva.
> praticamente nelle piante ,ma nel caso specifico nelle piante di ulivo e vite,a condizionare la qualità del prodotto finale oltre al terreno, il luogo,la specie,e il cilima dell'annata sono anche le condizioni avverese, ad esempio la liguria è la zona limite per la coltivazione dell'olivo, è al limite della sopravvivenza della pianta quindi le piante sono molto più piccole e producono meno eppure hanno mercato perchè è un olio molto apprezzato e ha un valore maggiore che copre le spese.
> con la vite lo stesso penso ai vitigni delle cique terre, fasce strettissime piante molto piccole con pochi grappoli, ma proprio perchè pochi con una concentrazione di zuccheri maggiore negli acini che poi ne fanno un vino migliore.
> tutto questo mi ha fatto venire in mente te e la tua amica che apparentemente ha avuto una vita tranquilla e senza problemi che a volte non ti comprende,contrapposta a te che ne hai passate tante, ma che ti hanno reso la persona che sei


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> leggendo un po la storia della tua vita o almeno una parte, mi è venuto da pensare ad alcune lezioni di ecologia e tecnica delle produzioni delle superiori, una cosa che all'inizio studiavo ma che non aveva una logica era anti intuitiva.
> praticamente nelle piante ,ma nel caso specifico nelle piante di ulivo e vite,a condizionare la qualità del prodotto finale oltre al terreno, il luogo,la specie,e il cilima dell'annata sono anche le condizioni avverese, ad esempio la liguria è la zona limite per la coltivazione dell'olivo, è al limite della sopravvivenza della pianta quindi le piante sono molto più piccole e producono meno eppure hanno mercato perchè è un olio molto apprezzato e ha un valore maggiore che copre le spese.
> con la vite lo stesso penso ai vitigni delle cique terre, fasce strettissime piante molto piccole con pochi grappoli, ma proprio perchè pochi con una concentrazione di zuccheri maggiore negli acini che poi ne fanno un vino migliore.
> tutto questo mi ha fatto venire in mente te e la tua amica che apparentemente ha avuto una vita tranquilla e senza problemi che a volte non ti comprende,contrapposta a te che ne hai passate tante, ma che ti hanno reso la persona che sei


bravissimo....
esprimi un tuo parere senza condizionamenti e senza timori
tira fuori quello che hai dentro, apriti
riceverai anche delle critiche ma queste critiche potrai considerarle positive o negative in funzione del tuo modo di essere

:up:    :up:    :up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Mattia*

Mattia ma ti rendi conto che hai catalizzato l'attenzione del forum?
Ti abbiamo adottato,sei la mascotte del forum,nei maschietti troverai dei validi consigli,nelle femminucce alla lunga qualche pompino e due sveltine le rimedierai fidati.Anzi,se vuoi incomincio a chiedere in giro,TANTO SI è CAPITO CHE PER MOTIVI DIVERSI HAI UN DEBOLE PER NICKA E SIMY,be credo di avere la loro simpatia,un inculatina forse te la faccio rimediare...rinuncio alle mie....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia ma ti rendi conto che hai catalizzato l'attenzione del forum?
> Ti abbiamo adottato,sei la mascotte del forum,nei maschietti troverai dei validi consigli,nelle femminucce alla lunga qualche pompino e due sveltine le rimedierai fidati.Anzi,se vuoi incomincio a chiedere in giro,TANTO SI è CAPITO CHE PER MOTIVI DIVERSI HAI UN DEBOLE PER NICKA E SIMY,be credo di avere la loro simpatia,un inculatina forse te la faccio rimediare...rinuncio alle mie....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


nicka.... nicka....


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> nicka.... nicka....


Ok,ora ci parlo in privato...un inculata e che sarà mai?vediamo cosa risponde....


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ora ci parlo in privato...un inculata e che sarà mai?vediamo cosa risponde....


ma anche no, inizierei con qualcosa più soft


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> leggendo un po la storia della tua vita o almeno una parte, mi è venuto da pensare ad alcune lezioni di ecologia e tecnica delle produzioni delle superiori, una cosa che all'inizio studiavo ma che non aveva una logica era anti intuitiva.
> praticamente nelle piante ,ma nel caso specifico nelle piante di ulivo e vite,a condizionare la qualità del prodotto finale oltre al terreno, il luogo,la specie,e il cilima dell'annata sono anche le condizioni avverese, ad esempio la liguria è la zona limite per la coltivazione dell'olivo, è al limite della sopravvivenza della pianta quindi le piante sono molto più piccole e producono meno eppure hanno mercato perchè è un olio molto apprezzato e ha un valore maggiore che copre le spese.
> con la vite lo stesso penso ai vitigni delle cique terre, fasce strettissime piante molto piccole con pochi grappoli, ma proprio perchè pochi con una concentrazione di zuccheri maggiore negli acini che poi ne fanno un vino migliore.
> tutto questo mi ha fatto venire in mente te e la tua amica che apparentemente ha avuto una vita tranquilla e senza problemi che a volte non ti comprende,contrapposta a te che ne hai passate tante, ma che ti hanno reso la persona che sei


Bender è bellissimo questo paragone, penso che una ragazza possa soltanto sentirsi lusingata 

coltiva le tue doti Bè, damme retta...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma anche no, inizierei con qualcosa più soft


Un pompino da simy?una pippa da chiara?


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia ma ti rendi conto che hai catalizzato l'attenzione del forum?
> Ti abbiamo adottato,sei la mascotte del forum,nei maschietti troverai dei validi consigli,nelle femminucce alla lunga qualche pompino e due sveltine le rimedierai fidati.Anzi,se vuoi incomincio a chiedere in giro,TANTO SI è CAPITO CHE PER MOTIVI DIVERSI HAI UN DEBOLE PER NICKA E SIMY,be credo di avere la loro simpatia,un inculatina forse te la faccio rimediare...rinuncio alle mie....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dai aiutami.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Dai aiutami.


ennò stavolta non so d'accordo! ha scritto una cosa bella! magari preferisce un approccio dolce! voi subito a pensà a pompini e smanacciamenti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> ennò stavolta non so d'accordo! ha scritto una cosa bella! magari preferisce un approccio dolce! voi subito a pensà a pompini e smanacciamenti :rotfl::rotfl:


Si,a 30 anni approcci dolci?a me  avete portato via baci e approcci dolci a 17 anni....ma di cosa parliamo?


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia ma ti rendi conto che *hai catalizzato l'attenzione del forum?*
> Ti abbiamo adottato,sei la mascotte del forum,nei maschietti troverai dei validi consigli,nelle femminucce alla lunga qualche pompino e due sveltine le rimedierai fidati.Anzi,se vuoi incomincio a chiedere in giro,TANTO SI è CAPITO CHE PER MOTIVI DIVERSI HAI UN DEBOLE PER NICKA E SIMY,be credo di avere la loro simpatia,un inculatina forse te la faccio rimediare...rinuncio alle mie....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


certo come i casi umani in tv.
sono come un unicorno allo zoo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai aiutami.


ma sta andando alla grande, questo fra un paio di mesi ce se porta tutti a donne e ce lascia gli scarti


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> ma sta andando alla grande, questo fra un paio di mesi ce se porta tutti a donne e ce lascia gli scarti


E magari amico mio,magari rimedio qualcosa pure io....mi va bene anche un bacio sul culo....


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> certo come i casi umani in tv.
> *sono come un unicorno allo zoo*:carneval::carneval::carneval:


ti sottovaluti :carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E magari amico mio,magari rimedio qualcosa pure io....mi va bene anche un bacio sul culo....


quelli preferisco darli ecco 
non a te però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Stark72 ha detto:


> quelli preferisco darli ecco
> non a te però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non sai che ti perdi...io prefersico riceverli....


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,a 30 anni approcci dolci?a me  avete portato via baci e approcci dolci a 17 anni....ma di cosa parliamo?


eh vabbè ma magari non sono tutti da mano sul collo e te sbatto al muro... su su invece incoraggialo! sta migliorando un sacco!


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> certo come i casi umani in tv.
> sono come un unicorno allo zoo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


embè la gente farebbe la fila per vedere un unicorno. sono rari


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> leggendo un po la storia della tua vita o almeno una parte, mi è venuto da pensare ad alcune lezioni di ecologia e tecnica delle produzioni delle superiori, una cosa che all'inizio studiavo ma che non aveva una logica era anti intuitiva.
> praticamente nelle piante ,ma nel caso specifico nelle piante di ulivo e vite,a condizionare la qualità del prodotto finale oltre al terreno, il luogo,la specie,e il cilima dell'annata sono anche le condizioni avverese, ad esempio la liguria è la zona limite per la coltivazione dell'olivo, è al limite della sopravvivenza della pianta quindi le piante sono molto più piccole e producono meno eppure hanno mercato perchè è un olio molto apprezzato e ha un valore maggiore che copre le spese.
> con la vite lo stesso penso ai vitigni delle cique terre, fasce strettissime piante molto piccole con pochi grappoli, ma proprio perchè pochi con una concentrazione di zuccheri maggiore negli acini che poi ne fanno un vino migliore.
> tutto questo mi ha fatto venire in mente te e la tua amica che apparentemente ha avuto una vita tranquilla e senza problemi che a volte non ti comprende,contrapposta a te che ne hai passate tante, ma che ti hanno reso la persona che sei


non ho ben capito a quale amica ti riferisci...pero se fossimo stati al bar a bere un caffe mi sarei fatta spiegare bene questo paragone....che e' molto interessante...e saremmo stati ore a parlarne.. non siamo al bar, ma hai catturato la mia attenziona (be quella da subito e lo sai)...spiegati paperino mio


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> eh vabbè ma magari non sono tutti da mano sul collo e te sbatto al muro... su su invece incoraggialo! sta migliorando un sacco!


VOI DONNE MI AVETE RAPITO l'innocenza a 17 anni,MI AVETE TRAUMATIZZATO....vi siete portate via i baci,i sentimenti,le speranze,io sono stato violentato psicologicamente....e oggi sono questo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> non ho ben capito a quale amica ti riferisci...pero se fossimo stati al bar a bere un caffe mi sarei fatta spiegare bene questo paragone....che e' molto interessante...e saremmo stati ore a parlarne.. non siamo al bar, ma hai catturato la mia attenziona (be quella da subito e lo sai)...spiegati paperino mio


Paperino mio?ma che cazzo dai....ma digli cazzone mio....


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh vabbè ma magari non sono tutti da mano sul collo e te sbatto al muro... su su invece incoraggialo! sta migliorando un sacco!


infatti non si deve snaturare
seduzione, approccio senza fare l'adolescente
poi se la cosa funziona, può fare l'animalone se è nelle sue corde


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> infatti non si deve snaturare
> seduzione, approccio senza fare l'adolescente
> poi se la cosa funziona, può fare l'animalone se è nelle sue corde


MATTIA HA 30 ANNI.......


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> infatti non si deve snaturare
> seduzione, approccio senza fare l'adolescente
> poi se la cosa funziona, può fare l'animalone se è nelle sue corde


aspetta però, non ha fatto l'adolescente.
nel paragone che ha fatto tra caciottina e le piante, non è stato per niente adolescente.

almeno secondo me.

ha colto un aspetto di lei, ovvero la tenacia, che è emerso dai suoi racconti e le ha detto: mi ricordi le piante che crescono in condizioni impervie e per questo danno frutti più buoni e più succosi rispetto alle piante che crescono in vigne "comode"..

in questo caso non ha fatto il cucciolo di orsetto lavatore tenero e coccoloso, ma è stato sagace e sensibile..


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> MATTIA HA 30 ANNI.......


sì ma non ha l'approccio aggressivo
diciamo che non ha proprio l'approccio
pure io mai stato aggressivo (sì JB, ok, sono un coglione)
però qualche donna ce l'ho avuta, pure niente male.
però adesso è in terapia d'urto, quindi ci sta pure l'approccio da smutandamento senza pietà


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> aspetta però, non ha fatto l'adolescente.
> nel paragone che ha fatto tra caciottina e le piante, non è stato per niente adolescente.
> 
> almeno secondo me.
> ...


Mamma mia....mia escono le lacrime....dal sedere....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> sì ma non ha l'approccio aggressivo
> diciamo che non ha proprio l'approccio
> pure io mai stato aggressivo (sì JB, ok, sono un coglione)
> però qualche donna ce l'ho avuta, pure niente male.
> però adesso è in terapia d'urto, quindi ci sta pure l'approccio da smutandamento senza pietà



Mai stato aggressivo pure io.Sono le donne aggressive con me...:rotfl::rotfl:ios to sulle mie.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sì ma non ha l'approccio aggressivo
> diciamo che non ha proprio l'approccio
> pure io mai stato aggressivo (sì JB, ok, sono un coglione)
> però qualche donna ce l'ho avuta, pure niente male.
> però adesso è in terapia d'urto, quindi ci sta pure l'approccio da smutandamento senza pietà


io penso una cosa, stesso discorso che vale per il fisico.

ognuno dovrebbe puntare sulle qualità che ha e non cercare di essere quello che non è..


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non ho ben capito a quale amica ti riferisci...pero se fossimo stati al bar a bere un caffe mi sarei fatta spiegare bene questo paragone....che e' molto interessante...e saremmo stati ore a parlarne.. non siamo al bar, ma hai catturato la mia attenziona (be quella da subito e lo sai)...spiegati paperino mio


l'amica che quando sei tornata a roma dopo tanto tempo non ha trovato un momento per vederti perchè troppo impegnata e ti ha fatto portare l'aspirapolvere in giro a spalla.


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io penso una cosa, stesso discorso che vale per il fisico.
> 
> ognuno dovrebbe puntare sulle qualità che ha e non cercare di essere quello che non è..


assolutamente sì, tanto i nodi vengono al pettine, sai che delusione


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> assolutamente sì, tanto i nodi vengono al pettine, sai che delusione


Stark stark....ma quanto sei bravo tu?ti giuro,non ho una sorella.Sei l'uomo da sposare.:up: Se rinasco donna ti vegno a cercare...esenza mutande....


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> assolutamente sì, tanto i nodi vengono al pettine, sai che delusione


infatti non sarei capace di recitare,anche se provassi a fare l'aggressivo dopo due secondi scoppierei a ridere


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> infatti non sarei capace di recitare,anche se provassi a fare l'aggressivo dopo due secondi scoppierei a ridere


Non devi cambiare quello che sei....ma cercare di adeguarti.no?


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stark stark....ma quanto sei bravo tu?ti giuro,non ho una sorella.Sei l'uomo da sposare.:up: Se rinasco donna ti vegno a cercare...esenza mutande....


OscurA


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non devi cambiare quello che sei....ma cercare di adeguarti.no?


oscù è grottesco.

un coniglietto batuffoloso non può fingere di essere un ghepardo. nemmeno per provarci.

come il ghepardo può pure ritirare le unghie, e non digrignare i denti, ma non sarà mai tenero come un coniglietto..

o sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> oscù è grottesco.
> 
> un coniglietto batuffoloso non può fingere di essere un ghepardo. nemmeno per provarci.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione.Un coniglietto batuffoloso può cercare di essere un coniglio e basta?:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> OscurA


Sai qual'è la verità?io ho come amico uno che si chiama" Er mannaja",poi ho un altro amico...e sembri lui...!Sei uguale.:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Stark72 ha detto:


> OscurA


Avevamo tutti sui 19 anni eravamo in sella ai nostri 125...io avevo un aprilia replica...5 o 6 moto...ad un certo punto si parlava di donne e il mio amico ci raccontava di una ragazza e all'improvviso dice:a riga io questa me la devo proprio fa...ci ho un cazzo che è na mannaja...da quel momento è diventato er mannaja.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevamo tutti sui 19 anni eravamo in sella ai nostri 125...io avevo un aprilia replica...5 o 6 moto...ad un certo punto si parlava di donne e il mio amico ci raccontava di una ragazza e all'improvviso dice:a riga io questa me la devo proprio fa...ci ho un cazzo che è na mannaja...da quel momento è diventato er mannaja.:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io avevo l'NSR colori Rothmans


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Noooo*



Stark72 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io avevo l'NSR colori Rothmans


La scarenata?


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La scarenata?


No carenata

quelle senza per la maggior parte erano verdi e nere

poi c'erano quelli con la NSF


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione.Un coniglietto batuffoloso può cercare di essere un coniglio e basta?:up:


eccerto! ma l'importante è che il coniglietto non vada a cercare di accoppiarsi con le pantere, sennò se lo magnano!


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eccerto! ma l'importante è che il coniglietto non vada a cercare di accoppiarsi con le pantere, sennò se lo magnano!


eh già,che se trovo una dura come dice oscuro, e capisce come sono,che sposto il limite ogni volta che lo raggiunge è finita, e che a volte vorresti starci a ogni costo con una persona, non più per quello che è ma per quello che rappresentava prima, comunque anche lei aveva un carattere simile al mio,continuo a dirlo che infondo mi è andata bene io la sofferenza del tradimento vero e proprio non l'ho provata


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eccerto! ma l'importante è che il coniglietto non vada a cercare di accoppiarsi con le pantere, sennò se lo magnano!


Tempo fa un cane bastardino di taglia medio-piccola è stato premiato in Inghilterra per aver messo incinta una femmina di taglia enorme, non ricordo la razza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tempo fa un cane bastardino di taglia medio-piccola è stato premiato in Inghilterra per aver messo incinta una femmina di taglia enorme, non ricordo la razza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sono sempre cani, Stark  razza o non razza


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Ecco*



banshee ha detto:


> eccerto! ma l'importante è che il coniglietto non vada a cercare di accoppiarsi con le pantere, sennò se lo magnano!


EH hai capito tutto.Il rischio più grosso è proprio questo.Ed in questo caso la pantera,si mostrerà coniglietta camuffando...


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> EH hai capito tutto.Il rischio più grosso è proprio questo.Ed in questo caso la pantera,si mostrerà coniglietta camuffando...


già.. molto più facile che la pantera si mostri coniglietto piuttosto che il coniglietto riesca a passare per ghepardo..

mo ci mandano a National Geographic :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> già.. molto più facile che la pantera si mostri coniglietto piuttosto che il coniglietto riesca a passare per ghepardo..
> 
> mo ci mandano a National Geographic :rotfl::rotfl:


E se la pantera si mostrerà coniglietta sarà per interesse....


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se la pantera si mostrerà coniglietta sarà per interesse....


ecco adesso mi metti le paranoie tipo teoria del complotto 
per questo faccio bene a studiare la libraia in incognito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se la pantera si mostrerà coniglietta sarà per interesse....


eccerto solo che se becca il coniglietto travestito da pantera, se lo magna :rotfl::rotfl:

e infatti lui ha capito benissimo la cosa.. ecco perché si mostra per com è


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ecco adesso mi metti le paranoie tipo teoria del complotto
> per questo faccio bene a studiare la libraia in incognito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma paura di che? tu devi essere te stesso, se giochi a fa il maschio Alpha che non deve chiedere mai, risulti grottesco.. e invece devi puntare sulle tue qualità


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> ecco adesso mi metti le paranoie tipo teoria del complotto
> per questo faccio bene a studiare la libraia in incognito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mattia facciamoci a capire.Sei uan brava persona,ma non sei smaliziato.Se incontri una come te ok,e ne sarei felicissimo.Ma non è che son tutti pesci rossi no?e allora rischi di incontrare quella che finge di esserlo...Punto.Paranoie di che?
Mattia già ho raccontato che una mi ex mi ha lasciato un preservativo pieno sul parabrezza della macchina?


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma paura di che? tu devi essere te stesso, se giochi a fa il maschio Alpha che non deve chiedere mai, risulti grottesco.. e invece devi puntare sulle tue qualità


la studio tanto per capire se è impegnata e poi per vedere se è tranquilla come persona,ma tanto alla fine mi sembra solo un gioco, perchè quello che avevo prima mi manca terribilmente e nessuno può ridarmelo indietro, a meno che il ragazzo nuovo della mia ex non si riveli così migliore di me come sembrerebbe, ma non credo ormai sono mesi che non abita più dov'era prima, ha le luci sempre spente,sarà andata a convivere, la proissima volta che incontrerò suo fratello glie lo chiederò, tanto non mi sembra sto segreto di stato


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia facciamoci a capire.Sei uan brava persona,ma non sei smaliziato.Se incontri una come te ok,e ne sarei felicissimo.Ma non è che son tutti pesci rossi no?e allora rischi di incontrare quella che finge di esserlo...Punto.Paranoie di che?
> Mattia già ho raccontato che una mi ex mi ha lasciato un preservativo pieno sul parabrezza della macchina?


Come hai fatto a capire che era della tua ex?
Ha lasciato le impronte vaginali?


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia facciamoci a capire.Sei uan brava persona,ma non sei smaliziato.Se incontri una come te ok,e ne sarei felicissimo.Ma non è che son tutti pesci rossi no?e allora rischi di incontrare quella che finge di esserlo...Punto.Paranoie di che?
> Mattia già ho raccontato che una mi ex mi ha lasciato un preservativo pieno sul parabrezza della macchina?


ma mica hai fatto l'esame del dna, che ne sai che non è caduto da un sacchetto della spazzatura o che quancuno l'ha buttato dalla finestra del palazzo vicino a dove avevi parcheggiato? cosa c'era un bigliettino allegato
va bè avrai i tuo motivi per pensarlo, però c'e sempre spazio per un piccolo dubbio


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Come hai fatto a capire che era della tua ex?
> Ha lasciato le impronte vaginali?


Il livello dello scontro si era alzato,e mi ha detto che se la lasciavo definitivamente avrebbe fatto sta cosa.Adesso questo era un esempio.Io sono uno competitivo,le sfide mi hanno sempre attirato,attenzione perchè quando poi chi ti sfida è una persona insana,e vai sfidarla sul suo campo AFFONDI INSIEME A LEI...ed io sono sprofondato....e non è stato facile.....proprio no...E ho raccontato una minima cosa per far capire....!


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> ma mica hai fatto l'esame del dna, che ne sai che non è caduto da un sacchetto della spazzatura o che quancuno l'ha buttato dalla finestra del palazzo vicino a dove avevi parcheggiato? cosa c'era un bigliettino allegato
> va bè avrai i tuo motivi per pensarlo, però c'e sempre spazio per un piccolo dubbio


Mi ha detto che avrebbe fatto questa cosa.TI BASTA?


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il livello dello scontro si era alzato,e mi ha detto che se la lasciavo definitivamente avrebbe fatto sta cosa.Adesso questo era un esempio.Io sono uno competitivo,le sfide mi hanno sempre attirato,attenzione perchè quando *poi chi ti sfida è una persona insana,e vai sfidarla sul suo campo AFFONDI INSIEME A LEI*...ed io sono sprofondato....e non è stato facile.....proprio no...E ho raccontato una minima cosa per far capire....!


quello che è successo a me.

se uno è sano e uno è "matto", impazzisce il sano, mica guarisce il matto...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ma mica hai fatto l'esame del dna, che ne sai che non è caduto da un sacchetto della spazzatura o che quancuno l'ha buttato dalla finestra del palazzo vicino a dove avevi parcheggiato? cosa c'era un bigliettino allegato
> va bè avrai i tuo motivi per pensarlo, però c'e sempre spazio per un piccolo dubbio


Vuoi sapere cosa ho fatto poi?andando incontro a tutte le conseguenze del caso?mettendo a rischio la mia salute mentale?


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> quello che è successo a me.
> 
> se uno è sano e uno è "matto", impazzisce il sano, mica guarisce il matto...


Perfetto....il problema dov'è?valutare chi ci mettiamo accanto.Siamo in grado?e quando il piano si sposta nell'insano...siamo capaci da affondare e risalire?perche quando risaliremo NON SAREMO LA STESSA PERSONA CHE è AFFONDATA....


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che avrebbe fatto questa cosa.TI BASTA?


ok ok


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Ok*



Bender ha detto:


> ok ok


Mattia coraggio.:up:


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il livello dello scontro si era alzato,e mi ha detto che se la lasciavo definitivamente avrebbe fatto sta cosa.Adesso questo era un esempio.Io sono uno competitivo,le sfide mi hanno sempre attirato,attenzione perchè quando poi chi ti sfida è una persona insana,e vai sfidarla sul suo campo AFFONDI INSIEME A LEI...ed io sono sprofondato....e non è stato facile.....proprio no...E ho raccontato una minima cosa per far capire....!


ho capito di che parli.  
Il punto è che....non vuoi lasciare perdere perché poi ti sfidano,,ma quando ti "vendichi " con certe persone folli e cieche di rabbia,  diventa un continuo farsi male reciproco.  Dispetti,  vendette meschine,  e se molli il colpo,  l'alttra si sente di aver trionfato e ti brucia la piazza,.

Ho capito di che parli. 
e queste persone,,anche quando le ignori,  usano I loro mezzi per venire a provocarti e farti scoppiare di rabbia. 
Sono persone che si nutrono di questo. Fanno cosi' in tutti I loro rapporti,  appena questi prendono una piega che a loro non piace.  Per tutti intendo d'amore, d'amicizia,  di conoscenza e famigliari.


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere cosa ho fatto poi?andando incontro a tutte le conseguenze del caso?mettendo a rischio la mia salute mentale?


ma scusa una cosa l'avevi lasciata tu giusto,qualunque cosa facesse avevi vinto perchè rispondere colpo su colpo?
cos'era una guerra a chi era più cattivo, così la si alimenta all'infinito, fino all'annientamento di uno dei due, ma se prima vi siete amati una cosa del genere è dolorosissima per entrambi


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2015)

*oscuro*

Quando percepisco qualcuno cosi'....fuggo lontana miglia e miglia.  Non attaccare mai con questa gente.  E' l'unico modo per non patirne le conseguenze. 
Le riconosco subito....


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Alessandra ha detto:


> ho capito di che parli.
> Il punto è che....non vuoi lasciare perdere perché poi ti sfidano,,ma quando ti "vendichi " con certe persone folli e cieche di rabbia,  diventa un continuo farsi male reciproco.  Dispetti,  vendette meschine,  e se molli il colpo,  l'alttra si sente di aver trionfato e ti brucia la piazza,.
> 
> Ho capito di che parli.
> ...


Si,e vai a sfidarle tu sana, sul loro terreno.Non esiste più nulla,affondi,conoscono i tuoi punti deboli e colpiscono,dovresti mollare e scappare ma non lo fai....è un vortice e ti tira giù....
Io non o scritto il finale del preservativo..non lo farò...ma possono capire solo quelli che hanno vissuto.L'aspetto più inquietante è che alla fine sei sul fondo e ti manca la forza di risalire,e può finire male.Quando risali...se risali...NON SEI PIù QUELLO CHE era AFFONDATO.....


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Aleessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Quando percepisco qualcuno cosi'....fuggo lontana miglia e miglia.  Non attaccare mai con questa gente.  E' l'unico modo per non patirne le conseguenze.
> Le riconosco subito....


Ci sei passata vero?


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e vai a sfidarle tu sana, sul loro terreno.Non esiste più nulla,affondi,conoscono i tuoi punti deboli e colpiscono,dovresti mollare e scappare ma non lo fai....è un vortice e ti tira giù....
> Io non o scritto il finale del preservativo..non lo farò...ma possono capire solo quelli che hanno vissuto.L'aspetto più inquietante è che alla fine sei sul fondo e ti manca la forza di risalire,e può finire male.Quando risali...se risali..*.NON SEI PIù QUELLO CHE era AFFONDATO....*.


e questo non puo creare problemi con la persona che verrà dopo, nella nuova relazione?


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Non*



Bender ha detto:


> ma scusa una cosa l'avevi lasciata tu giusto,qualunque cosa facesse avevi vinto perchè rispondere colpo su colpo?
> cos'era una guerra a chi era più cattivo, così la si alimenta all'infinito, fino all'annientamento di uno dei due, ma se prima vi siete amati una cosa del genere è dolorosissima per entrambi


Mattia non è così semplice,a volte ci si lascia per salvare noi stessi...ma ci si tiene ancora,è un tenerci malato ma in quel momento non lo sai.Puoi anche tenere a tante cose di quella donna...quella donna può sapere dove colpirti...e qualcosa che attualmente non puoi capire,e non sforzarti di capire.:up:


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e vai a sfidarle tu sana, sul loro terreno.Non esiste più nulla,affondi,conoscono i tuoi punti deboli e colpiscono,dovresti mollare e scappare ma non lo fai....è un vortice e ti tira giù....
> Io non o scritto il finale del preservativo..non lo farò...ma possono capire solo quelli che hanno vissuto.L'aspetto più inquietante è che alla fine sei sul fondo e ti manca la forza di risalire,e può finire male.Quando risali...se risali...NON SEI PIù QUELLO CHE era AFFONDATO.....



Infatti.  L'unica e' mollare il colpo.
da subito.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> e questo non puo creare problemi con la persona che verrà dopo, nella nuova relazione?


No,perchè ormai sei quello.Mattia la sofferenza,la sofferenza estrema ha il potere di cambiarti.Uno non è che decide di cambiare e cambia,ma la sofferenza può cambiarti....!Alesssadra fra un pòs criverà che ci è passata...perchè riconosce i sintomi di quella sofferenza scommetti?banshhe uguale...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Infatti.  L'unica e' mollare il colpo.
> da subito.


Sai di cosa parlo vero?per dare dimostrazione a mattia...e scrivilo non ci siamo messi d'accordo...:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia non è così semplice,a volte ci si lascia per salvare noi stessi...ma ci si tiene ancora,è un tenerci malato ma in quel momento non lo sai.Puoi anche tenere a tante cose di quella donna...quella donna può sapere dove colpirti...e qualcosa che attualmente non puoi capire,e non sforzarti di capire.:up:


l'unico caso che concepisco nel quale possa colpirti fino ad annichilirti è se ci sono di mezzo dei figli e se li usa contro di te non dandoti la possibilità di vederli o dandogli l'immagine del genitore cattivo che magari lui stesso non li vuole vedere quando magari invece non può.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> l'unico caso che concepisco nel quale possa colpirti fino ad annichilirti è se ci sono di mezzo dei figli e se li usa contro di te non dandoti la possibilità di vederli o dandogli l'immagine del genitore cattivo che magari lui stesso non li vuole vedere quando magari invece non può.


No,tu nn conosci la cattiveria.La vera cattiveria è gratuita.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2015)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia non è così semplice,a volte ci si lascia per salvare noi stessi...ma ci si tiene ancora,è un tenerci malato ma in quel momento non lo sai.Puoi anche tenere a tante cose di quella donna...quella donna può sapere dove colpirti...e qualcosa che attualmente non puoi capire,e non sforzarti di capire.:up:


.....dimmi la verità. ...
sei l'ex di mia cugina? 

Ho una cugina cosi', non la vedo e non la sento da anni. 
se penso a lei, automaticamente penso al suo ex....che e' affondato esattamente come tu descrivi. ...e per le stesse ragioni. ...
era una relazione malata. ...ma c'era ancora legame. ...
e una figlia. ...
ti è andata bene ad avere solo il preservativo sull'auto, ....
Mia cugina, quando lui le ha detto che voleva mollarla,  ha avrà probabilmente bucato il preservativo. ...e ha rovinato cosi' la vita di un ragazzo di 21 anni. ...


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,perchè ormai sei quello.Mattia* la sofferenza,la sofferenza estrema* ha il potere di cambiarti.Uno non è che decide di cambiare e cambia,ma la sofferenza può cambiarti....!Alesssadra fra un pòs criverà che ci è passata...perchè riconosce i sintomi di quella sofferenza scommetti?banshhe uguale...


intorno al periodo di natale scorso mi ero iscritto su un altro forum si chiamava "internet amico" credo  di averla provata


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Alessandra ha detto:


> .....dimmi la verità. ...
> sei l'ex di mia cugina?
> 
> Ho una cugina cosi', non la vedo e non la sento da anni.
> ...


Alessandra non credere...la storia ha un prima e un dopo...comunque ci sei passata?


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tu nn conosci la cattiveria.La vera cattiveria è gratuita.


E' vero. Non ci sono passata come relazione amorosa ma molto peggio. 
Gente che tu descrivi erano miei parenti.
io ero una bambina e poi una ragazzina. 
Non puoi capire quanta cattiveria gratuita ho subito da adulti e dalle loro figlie  (mie coetanee ).
I miei genitori non mi hanno protetta da queste nefandezze. 
Quando ho avuto l'età per uscire e rifiutarmi di essere a casa quando loro erano presenti,  ho smesso di vederli e di frequentarli  (per costrizione ).
se li penso, sono ancora schifata. 
Comunque ho capito benissimo dI che tipo di gente. ...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Alessandra ha detto:


> E' vero. Non ci sono passata come relazione amorosa ma molto peggio.
> Gente che tu descrivi erano miei parenti.
> io ero una bambina e poi una ragazzina.
> Non puoi capire quanta cattiveria gratuita ho subito da adulti e dalle loro figlie  (mie coetanee ).
> ...


Eccolo qui.E tu rifuggi un certo tipo di uomini...vero?


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccolo qui.E tu rifuggi un certo tipo di uomini...vero?


Si, ma le cause sono altre....altre ferite passate. ...sai, non mi sono fatta mancare nulla!


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Si, ma le cause sono altre....altre ferire passare. ...sai, non mi sono fatta mancare nulla!


Si,sono proprio le nostre ferite a condizionarci,le cicatrici.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*

Allora....hai parlato con la tipa? 
Cosa hai deciso di fare? 
fate I tre gg insieme alla spa o le hai detto quello che pensi?


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Allora....hai parlato con la tipa?
> Cosa hai deciso di fare?
> fate I tre gg insieme alla spa o le hai detto quello che pensi?


oggi poi non sono potuto andare, ha una sua attività e ci vediamo nei giorni in cui c'è poca gente oggi al mattino c'era caos e nulla, comunque per la spa c'è tempo più di un mese,ora ci dovremmo vedere sabato, vedremo,adesso tra poco esco per il solito giro solitario


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi poi non sono potuto andare, ha una sua attività e ci vediamo nei giorni in cui c'è poca gente oggi al mattino c'era caos e nulla, comunque per la spa c'è tempo più di un mese,ora ci dovremmo vedere sabato, vedremo,adesso tra poco esco per il solito giro solitario


È una spa presa a groupon? E in tutte le date libere l'amica non può andarci? [emoji2] è una scusa, vuole andarci con te[emoji7]


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> È una spa presa a groupon? E in tutte le date libere l'amica non può andarci? [emoji2] è una scusa, vuole andarci con te[emoji7]


ha detto che l'amica ha un problema di salute,bo vedremo ci sono altri modi per stare insieme, mi ha anche detto che i suoi vanno via e posso fermarmi da lei una volta


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ha detto che l'amica ha un problema di salute,bo vedremo ci sono altri modi per stare insieme, mi ha anche detto che i suoi vanno via e posso fermarmi da lei una volta


Povera, le manca solo farti il disegnino, penso che ormai è  incaponita a farti capitolare[emoji2] è carino


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Povera, le manca solo farti il disegnino, penso che ormai è  incaponita a farti capitolare[emoji2] è carino


[


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Povera, le manca solo farti il disegnino, penso che ormai è  incaponita a farti capitolare[emoji2] è carino


:up:
esatto!


Questo tuo sottile  "negarti " potrebbe avere anche effetti interessanti


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tu nn conosci la cattiveria.*La vera cattiveria è gratuita*.


questa cosa è proprio vera...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Caro*



Nobody ha detto:


> questa cosa è proprio vera...



Caro amico ,da quando mi leggevi anni fa ne è passato del tempo,i venti della vita hanno strappato le mie vele ed i miei peli del culo....ma sono ancora qui,al timone della mia vita, e che cazzo mi godo sto mare calmo e la ricrescita dei miei peli.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro amico ,da quando mi leggevi anni fa ne è passato del tempo,i venti della vita hanno strappato le mie vele ed i miei peli del culo....ma sono ancora qui,*al timone della mia vita*, *e che cazzo mi godo sto mare calmo* e la ricrescita dei miei peli.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


stessa cosa... e me lo godo in compagnia, con la vela al vento e quattro mani sul timone. Sul timone eh...


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ha detto che l'amica ha un problema di salute,bo vedremo ci sono altri modi per stare insieme, mi ha anche detto che i suoi vanno via e posso fermarmi da lei una volta


potrebbero essere tutte scuse... e un modo carino per farti capire che il weekend lo vuole passare con te


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> potrebbero essere tutte scuse... e un modo carino per farti capire che il weekend lo vuole passare con te


si ma in tutto questo c'è di mezzo l'ex che la assilla e la cerca e lei è depressa poverina, a me dispiace


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma in tutto questo c'è di mezzo l'ex che la assilla e la cerca e lei è depressa poverina, a me dispiace


non puoi farti carico anche dei suoi problemi eh


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non puoi farti carico anche dei suoi problemi eh


ma no certo, ma ascoltarla mi sembra il minimo, poi ha avuto un sacco di problemi, anche davvero brutti e difficili.
quindi ci sono momenti in cui non ha voglia di parlare e per un po non ci sentiamo


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma no certo, ma ascoltarla mi sembra il minimo, poi ha avuto un sacco di problemi, anche davvero brutti e difficili.
> quindi ci sono momenti in cui non ha voglia di parlare e per un po non ci sentiamo



guarda se è lei che sta usando te :facepalm:


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda se è lei che sta usando te :facepalm:


in che senso usando,per far ingelosire l'ex?ma lo ha lasciato lei, quindi non credo proprio, e se fosse bè pazienza


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Ciao*



Bender ha detto:


> in che senso usando,per far ingelosire l'ex?ma lo ha lasciato lei, quindi non credo proprio, e se fosse bè pazienza


CIao mattia come andiamo?


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

ma allora ce va a sta SPA o no?


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> CIao mattia come andiamo?


fisicamente uno schifo,non so se sia colpa dei brutti sogni oppure delle schifezze che ho mangiato ieri sera, propendo più per la seconda, ho un maldistomaco lancinante tipo quando hai appena fatto delle addominali e anche un po un senso di nausea.
per il resto la ragazza è depressa per il fatto che il suo ex le scrive in continuazione e che andrà nella sua città per il primo maggio, così ora non se la sente di parlare.
io aspetto e la capisco


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma allora ce va a sta SPA o no?


ha detto che forse lo dice ad un altra amica, comunque c'è tempo, più di un mese quindi


----------



## Stark72 (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> fisicamente uno schifo,non so se sia colpa dei brutti sogni oppure delle schifezze che ho mangiato ieri sera, propendo più per la seconda, ho un maldistomaco lancinante tipo quando hai appena fatto delle addominali e anche un po un senso di nausea.
> per il resto *la ragazza è depressa per il fatto che il suo ex le scrive in continuazione e che andrà nella sua città per il primo maggio, così ora non se la sente di parlare.*
> io aspetto e la capisco


*SCAPPA
*


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> fisicamente uno schifo,non so se sia colpa dei brutti sogni oppure delle schifezze che ho mangiato ieri sera, propendo più per la seconda, ho un maldistomaco lancinante tipo quando hai appena fatto delle addominali e anche un po un senso di nausea.
> per il resto la ragazza è depressa per il fatto che il suo ex le scrive in continuazione e che andrà nella sua città per il primo maggio, così ora non se la sente di parlare.
> io aspetto e la capisco


Ok.Incominciamo dalle pippe.Un uomo che si rispetti se ne fa due al giorno,se non ha altri vizi.Non mi deludere.


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> *SCAPPA
> *



*QUOTO*


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> fisicamente uno schifo,non so se sia colpa dei brutti sogni oppure delle schifezze che ho mangiato ieri sera, propendo più per la seconda, ho un maldistomaco lancinante tipo quando hai appena fatto delle addominali e anche un po un senso di nausea.
> per il resto la ragazza è depressa per il fatto che il suo ex le scrive in continuazione e che andrà nella sua città per il primo maggio, così ora non se la sente di parlare.
> io aspetto e la capisco


Che te sei magnato?


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> *QUOTO*



purio


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Che te sei magnato?


un salame, del tiramisù e delle fragole, lo so lo so che alla sera non è il massimo, infatti ora soffro
ma piano piano a sun di rutti sta passando forse(tanto in casa non c'è nessuno)


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> un salame, del tiramisù e delle fragole, lo so lo so che alla sera non è il massimo, infatti ora soffro
> ma piano piano a sun di rutti sta passando forse(tanto in casa non c'è nessuno)


UN SALAME INTERO


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> *SCAPPA
> *





Simy ha detto:


> *QUOTO*





banshee ha detto:


> purio


ma così in partenza, penso che potrebbero dire le stesse cose di me le sue amiche da quello che le racconta
comunque se non mi contatta più non c'è bisogno:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *un salame*, del tiramisù e delle fragole, lo so lo so che alla sera non è il massimo, infatti ora soffro
> ma piano piano a sun di rutti sta passando forse(tanto in casa non c'è nessuno)


un salame intero


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> UN SALAME INTERO


ahahaha stesso stupore


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> UN SALAME INTERO


a volte capita ma alla fine a peso è come una bistecca o meno, solo che era già abbastanza tardi, la prossima volta mi ricordo


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a volte capita ma alla fine a peso è come una bistecca o meno, solo che era già abbastanza tardi, la prossima volta mi ricordo


ma è molto più grasso e pieno di sodio di una bistecca!!


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> un salame intero


va bè ma solo quello e poi ci sono di vari formati credo fosse da 350 grammi niente di mastodontico, forse però è un po duro da digerire in piu ho anche il sapore dolciastro in bocca va bè, spero che per stasera passi che ho il corso


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma è molto più grasso e pieno di sodio di una bistecca!!


eh lo so, ma ogni volta mi frega.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a volte capita ma *alla fine a peso è come una bistecca o meno*, solo che era già abbastanza tardi, la prossima volta mi ricordo


...

Mannaggia la puttana.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> va bè ma solo quello e poi ci sono di vari formati credo fosse da 350 grammi niente di mastodontico, *forse però è un po duro da digerire *in piu ho anche il sapore dolciastro in bocca va bè, spero che per stasera passi che ho il corso


magari il tiramisù come digestivo a fine salame funziona male  :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Mannaggia la puttana.


ahahahahahah


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

Santo iddio.
Bender come minimo quel salame lo caghi per intero!!!


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Santo iddio.
> Bender come minimo quel salame lo caghi per intero!!!


il tiramisù dopo un  bel salame è fantastico


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il tiramisù dopo un bel salame è fantastico


Eh, ma povero cucciolo, dai. Il coccolone di casa lui...


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il tiramisù dopo un  bel salame è fantastico


Bender ha sicuramente lo stomaco del dolce!


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a volte capita ma alla fine a peso* è come una bistecca *o meno, solo che era già abbastanza tardi, la prossima volta mi ricordo



si guarda, uguale proprio


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahaha stesso stupore


infatti  



Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Mannaggia la puttana.


:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma povero cucciolo, dai. Il coccolone di casa lui...


e poi dall'altra parte mi tocca leggere che non è facile cambiare, anche se uno vuole... se invece andava di bistecca e fragole, magari.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender ha sicuramente lo stomaco del dolce!


e non solo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bender, credo che abbiamo predisposto (anche un semplice lenzuolo appeso tra due rami) un luogo dove potersi cambiare in intimità, non penso che facciamo spogliare insieme delle persone che nemmeno si conoscono, tanto più in mezzo ad un bosco con temperature non proprio da SPA. :up:
> Tu fregatene, e magari fai cadere l'occhio....



Credi male. Brutta razza gli speleologi


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credi male. Brutta razza gli speleologi


eh già,ma con una t-shirt lunga ho risolto, tra le altre cose dove ci siamo cambiati arivavano altri gruppi e poi nel nostro gruppo c'era una ragazzina di 12/13 anni, comunque con l'ingegno ho risolto


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Santo iddio.
> Bender come minimo quel salame lo caghi per intero!!!


no è nel lavandino
c'è da dire che avevo cambiato tipo, ma non lo comprerò mai più, era molto morbido, poco stagionato,ma ora è quasi passata


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma povero cucciolo, dai. Il coccolone di casa lui...


chissà cosa non ti sei bevuto tu in vita tua, e non credo poi si risolveva in un paio di ore


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

bender... :facepalm: basta co sti tiramisù!


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bender... :facepalm: basta co sti tiramisù!


eh lo so, comunque era il salame, l'ho visto
ero indeciso tra quello e un pezzo di salmone da fare in forno, ho scelto male


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> no è nel lavandino
> c'è da dire che avevo cambiato tipo, ma non lo comprerò mai più, era molto morbido, poco stagionato,ma ora è quasi passata


passa alla bresaola, limone, un filo d'olio e una pepatina. Te ne puoi mangiare un bel piatto e vai tranquillo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> eh lo so, comunque era il salame, l'ho visto
> ero indeciso tra quello e un pezzo di salmone da fare in forno, ho scelto male



Ma il salame tagliato a fette spero?mattia a me il salame mi sa di fallico...m ci hai raccontato tutto?


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> passa alla bresaola, limone, un filo d'olio e una pepatina. Te ne puoi mangiare un bel piatto e vai tranquillo.


è che ho cambiato , prima prendevo lo strogolino che è molto magro, sempre per un salame


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh lo so, comunque era il salame, l'ho visto
> ero indeciso tra quello e un pezzo di salmone da fare in forno, ho scelto male


il salmone ok, ma forse troppo grasso (anche se omega 3) per cena, meglio a pranzo.


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il salame tagliato a fette spero?mattia a me il salame mi sa di fallico...m ci hai raccontato tutto?


e mi sembrava strano che ad un occasione così ghiotta non tiravi fuori qualcosa:carneval:
comunque si a fette magari un po spesse perchè si sfaldava, ma poi lo mastico eh, mica sono un trita rifiuti


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> il salmone ok, ma forse troppo grasso (anche se omega 3) per cena, meglio a pranzo.


devo ancora trovare qualche cibo che pi appaghi e sia leggero,l'unico con cui mai stato male latte e biscotti
è che adesso sono un po alla deriva e ogni tanto penso perchè no e faccio sti colpi di testa


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> devo ancora trovare qualche cibo che pi appaghi e sia leggero,l'unico con cui mai stato male latte e biscotti
> è che adesso sono un po alla deriva e ogni tanto penso perchè no e faccio sti colpi di testa


ma vedo che ti butti sui grassi e carboidrati... cerca proteine invece. E diminuisci le quantità, perbacco!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh lo so, comunque era il salame, l'ho visto
> ero indeciso tra quello e un pezzo di salmone da fare in forno, ho scelto male


Hai scelto male si :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> e mi sembrava strano che ad un occasione così ghiotta non tiravi fuori qualcosa:carneval:
> comunque si a fette magari un po spesse perchè si sfaldava, ma poi lo mastico eh, mica sono un trita rifiuti



Io ho quasi abolito gli insaccati,giocando a calcio....ho eliminato anche le bibite frizzanti,non ho più vizi,mai fumato,eliminato le donne,solo la kinder,pippe e kinder.....son tornato bambino...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho quasi abolito gli insaccati,giocando a calcio....ho eliminato anche le bibite frizzanti,non ho più vizi,mai fumato,eliminato le donne,solo la kinder,pippe e kinder.....son tornato bambino...:rotfl::rotfl:


la kinder anche io sempre, eliminato le donne, a me sembra che fai pesca sportiva prendi e poi ributti a mare


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> la kinder anche io sempre, eliminato le donne, a me sembra che fai pesca sportiva prendi e poi ributti a mare


le tue metafore (questa su oscuro, quella di ieri su caciotta) mi piacciono molto, sei un po un poeta


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma vedo che ti butti sui *grassi e carboidrati.*.. cerca proteine invece. E diminuisci le quantità, perbacco!


praticamente tutte le cose più buone
se dovessi saziarmi di frutta e verdura me ne servirebbe molta, però è anche vero che non posso nemmeno stare così da schifo


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

*oscù*



Bender ha detto:


> la kinder anche io sempre, eliminato le donne, a* me sembra che fai pesca sportiva prendi e poi ributti a mare*


..stai a capì che t'ha detto, sì? :carneval:


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> praticamente tutte le cose più buone
> se dovessi saziarmi di frutta e verdura me ne servirebbe molta, però è anche vero che non posso nemmeno stare così da schifo


non credere, frutta e verdura sono piene di acqua, che sazia...
prova


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*bender*



Bender ha detto:


> la kinder anche io sempre, eliminato le donne, a me sembra che fai pesca sportiva prendi e poi ributti a mare



Pure tu sta storia?Ma che cazzo di voci girano qui dentro?:rotfl:
Adesso mi racconti,ma se c'è uno tranquillo sono io,ma vi siete messi d'accordo?non sei il primo che scrive ste robe.Le donne per me sono un capitolo chiuso,ho un età,e poi mattia è meglio la kinder,magari l'ovetto che dentro ha pure la sorpresa.Io devo solo capire chi mette in giro sto voci.....


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Drusy*



drusilla ha detto:


> le tue metafore (questa su oscuro, quella di ieri su caciotta) mi piacciono molto, sei un po un poeta



Si....infatti ma chi mette in giro ste voci poi?se c'è uno tranquillo sono io.


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pur*e tu sta storia?Ma che cazzo di voci girano qui dentro*?:rotfl:
> Adesso mi racconti,ma se c'è uno tranquillo sono io,ma vi siete messi d'accordo?non sei il primo che scrive ste robe.Le donne per me sono un capitolo chiuso,ho un età,e poi mattia è meglio la kinder,magari l'ovetto che dentro ha pure la sorpresa.Io devo solo capire chi mette in giro sto voci.....


muoro :risata:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> praticamente tutte le cose più buone
> se dovessi saziarmi di frutta e verdura me ne servirebbe molta, però è anche vero che non posso nemmeno stare così da schifo


Frutta, verdura, cibi integrali, legumi, pesce preferibilmente azzurro... Per saziarti di alimenti ce ne sono


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> le tue metafore (questa su oscuro, quella di ieri su caciotta) mi piacciono molto, sei un po un poeta


no mi adatto all'ambiente e all'interlocutore forse almeno per oscuro.
per quella di ieri per caciottina, mi era proprio venuto alla mente il ricordo mentre avevo letto la sua storia.
comunque ha ragione minerva sono pigro e essendo che ci sono solo io mangio schifezze, quando c'era lei preparavo, roba semplice ma preparavo


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*E si*



banshee ha detto:


> ..stai a capì che t'ha detto, sì? :carneval:



E si, te nsai nulla vè?come sempre....voglio capire chi mette in giro ste voci false e tendenziose.CI TENGO ALLA MIA REPUTAZIONE, uomo tutto di un pezzo.Ma ti sembro uno che c'è prova?che importuna?Ma roba che non ci si crede....


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Ah*



Simy ha detto:


> muoro :risata:



Muori....quando pijano per culo oscuro....sempre sull'attenti.Adesso ditemi chi è!!


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure tu sta storia?Ma che cazzo di voci girano qui dentro?:rotfl:
> Adesso mi racconti,ma se c'è uno tranquillo sono io,ma vi siete messi d'accordo?non sei il primo che scrive ste robe.Le donne per me sono un capitolo chiuso,ho un età,e poi mattia è meglio la kinder,magari l'ovetto che dentro ha pure la sorpresa.Io devo solo capire chi mette in giro sto voci.....


pura intuizione mia, e poi ti lamenti che qua non si conclude mai nulla voglio dire, comunque di questo davvero non ho parlato con nessuno, quando parlo o è di me oppure dell'interlocutore


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Muori....quando pijano per culo oscuro....sempre sull'attenti.Adesso ditemi chi è!!


ma tu lo sai che io ti adoro


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> no mi adatto all'ambiente e all'interlocutore forse almeno per oscuro.
> per quella di ieri per caciottina, mi era proprio venuto alla mente il ricordo mentre avevo letto la sua storia.
> comunque ha ragione minerva sono pigro e essendo che ci sono solo io mangio schifezze, quando c'era lei preparavo, roba semplice ma preparavo



Aò non far e paraculo pure tu...fra facce da culo e paracule....allora che sta cosa della pesca?


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> pura intuizione mia, e poi ti lamenti che qua non si conclude mai nulla voglio dire, comunque di questo davvero non ho parlato con nessuno, quando parlo o è di me oppure dell'interlocutore



Intuizione?E SULLA BASE DI CHE?Di COSA?Sta cosa è incredibile,mo hai pure le intuizioni?


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aò non far e paraculo pure tu...fra facce da culo e paracule....allora che sta cosa della pesca?


lo sai benissimo, poi tu che mi fai l'esempio di un pesciolino rosso e di uno squalo:carneval:
a volte non si pesca per mangiare, ma solo per vincere la sfida col pesce, tirarlo su col retino pesarlo magari fare una foto e poi ributtarlo in mare, tanto per dire posso ma non voglio


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intuizione?E SULLA BASE DI CHE?Di COSA?Sta cosa è incredibile,mo hai pure le intuizioni?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> lo sai benissimo, poi tu che mi fai l'esempio di un pesciolino rosso e di uno squalo:carneval:
> a volte non si pesca per mangiare, ma solo per vincere la sfida col pesce, tirarlo su col retino pesarlo magari fare una foto e poi ributtarlo in mare, tanto per dire posso ma non voglio




MA VI RENDETE CONTO QUESTO COSA SCRIVE?
INTUIZIONE?


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intuizione?E SULLA BASE DI CHE?Di COSA?Sta cosa è incredibile,mo hai pure le intuizioni?


hai creato un mostro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:



NO MA NE VOGLIAMO PARLARE?
E questo fa di tutto per passare da coglione....e poi scrive e pensa na roba simile...


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo sai benissimo, poi tu che mi fai l'esempio di un pesciolino rosso e di uno squalo:carneval:
> *a volte non si pesca per mangiare, ma solo per vincere la sfida col pesce, tirarlo su col retino pesarlo magari fare una foto e poi ributtarlo in mare, tanto per dire posso ma non voglio*



tièèè guarda che t'ha dettoooo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> hai creato un mostro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



NON POSSO CREDERE CHE SIA FARINA DEL SUO SACCO.Questo concetto non PUò ESSERE IL SUO.


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si, te nsai nulla vè?come sempre....voglio capire chi mette in giro ste voci false e tendenziose.CI TENGO ALLA MIA REPUTAZIONE, uomo tutto di un pezzo.Ma ti sembro uno che c'è prova?che importuna?Ma roba che non ci si crede....


io nso niente, sto qui da poco e non mi permetterebbi mai di inZinuare...


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> tièèè guarda che t'ha dettoooo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



MA LA FAI FINITA?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intuizione?E SULLA BASE DI CHE?Di COSA?Sta cosa è incredibile,mo hai pure le intuizioni?


una volta ti ho scritto " ma tu comunque sei impegnato quindi fuori dai giochi" o una cosa del genere.
bè non hai mica risposto più
senza considerare che fino a quando non hai raccontato le tue storie di come hai abbordato, pensavo da come scrivevi fossi un lupo solitario in eterna caccia che non si lega a nessuna


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO MA NE VOGLIAMO PARLARE?
> E questo fa di tutto per passare da coglione....e poi scrive e pensa na roba simile...


io l'ho detto che mi pare un troll... ma non lo fa apposta, è inconsapevole :singleeye: questa della pesca sportiva è un centro!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO MA NE VOGLIAMO PARLARE?
> E questo fa di tutto per passare da coglione....e poi scrive e pensa na roba simile...


Non è che alla fine fa le scarpe a tutti qui dentro ? Comunque ve ne siete occupati tu e lecter


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> una volta ti ho scritto " ma tu comunque sei impegnato quindi fuori dai giochi" o una cosa del genere.
> bè non hai mica risposto più
> senza considerare che fino a quando non hai raccontato le tue storie di come hai abbordato, pensavo da come scrivevi fossi un lupo solitario in eterna caccia che non si lega a nessuna



Si vabbè....e dai.la similitudine del pescatore non pò esse roba tua....Ma guarda questo....:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> un salame, del tiramisù e delle fragole, lo so lo so che alla sera non è il massimo, infatti ora soffro
> ma piano piano a sun di rutti sta passando forse(tanto in casa non c'è nessuno)


:racchia:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè....e dai.la similitudine del pescatore non pò esse roba tua....Ma guarda questo....:rotfl:


ahahahahahah t'ha beccato eh?


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> io l'ho detto che mi pare un troll... ma non lo fa apposta, è inconsapevole :singleeye: questa della pesca sportiva è un centro!



Ma adesso vero o non vero...ma tu ti rendi conto cosa cazzo va a pensare questo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Io sarei un pescatore,COGLIONE,che pesca e ributta a mare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:CHE POI A me il pesce neanche piace.


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA LA FAI FINITA?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ME STO A TAJA'!! Bender il cucciolo di orsetto lavatore tenero e coccoloso, tira certe stilettate eh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non è che alla fine fa le scarpe a tutti qui dentro ? Comunque ve ne siete occupati tu e lecter



lavati le mani pure te...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*si*



banshee ha detto:


> ME STO A TAJA'!! Bender il cucciolo di orsetto lavatore tenero e coccoloso, tira certe stilettate eh?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh certo....sulle spalle mie....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tu ti taji sempre con oscuro....vè?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ME STO A TAJA'!! Bender il cucciolo di orsetto lavatore tenero e coccoloso, tira certe stilettate eh?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E si....sempre che è un 'idea sua...io sento profumo di donna....


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> NON POSSO CREDERE CHE SIA FARINA DEL SUO SACCO.Questo concetto non PUò ESSERE IL SUO.


a suon di leggere qui l'impossibile, a pensare a determinate azioni/reazioni dietro un motivo c'è sempre, magari poi è solo un modo per scherzare, metto in conto anche quello
però se fosse così forse oltre al fatto di sapere che si può, ci sarebbe anche la consapevolezza di avere tanto auto controllo, magari poi sarebbe il miglior trainig per non diventare traditore, continuamente sotto pressione finchè non diventi quasi una cosa normale.
e poi pensare in un modo non vuol mica dire anche agire in quel modo.


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo....sulle spalle mie....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tu ti taji *sempre* con oscuro....vè?:rotfl:


puoi dirlo forte


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> lavati le mani pure te...:rotfl:


Ah io mi tiro fuori


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma adesso vero o non vero..*.ma tu ti rendi conto cosa cazzo va a pensare questo?*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Io sarei un pescatore,COGLIONE,che pesca e ributta a mare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:CHE POI A me il pesce neanche piace.


Bender ha dei lampi di genialità!Ha grandi qualità, se continua così diventa uno sventrapapere da paura :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> puoi dirlo forte



Si si...stai a giocà con il fuoco....


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah io mi tiro fuori



Figurati...:rotfl:e quando mai...


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Bender ha dei lampi di genialità!Ha grandi qualità, se continua così diventa uno sventrapapere da paura :singleeye:



Si...a danno di oscuro....che figo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a suon di leggere qui l'impossibile, a pensare a determinate azioni/reazioni dietro un motivo c'è sempre, magari poi è solo un modo per scherzare, metto in conto anche quello
> però se fosse così forse oltre al fatto di sapere che si può, *ci sarebbe anche la consapevolezza di avere tanto auto controllo, magari poi sarebbe il miglior trainig per non diventare traditore*, *continuamente sotto pressione finchè non diventi quasi una cosa normale.*
> e poi pensare in un modo non vuol mica dire anche agire in quel modo.


quasi una vaccinazione, dici?


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> a suon di leggere qui l'impossibile, a pensare a determinate azioni/reazioni dietro un motivo c'è sempre, magari poi è solo un modo per scherzare, metto in conto anche quello
> però se fosse così forse oltre al fatto di sapere che si può, ci sarebbe anche la consapevolezza di avere tanto auto controllo, magari poi sarebbe il miglior trainig per non diventare traditore, continuamente sotto pressione finchè non diventi quasi una cosa normale.
> e poi pensare in un modo non vuol mica dire anche agire in quel modo.



Con me fai il fenomeno....e con te ?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si si...stai a giocà con il fuoco....


oooh non fare il permaloso! e poi sei te che l'hai voluto svezzà, mo questo s è svejato, e mo che vuoi? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...a danno di oscuro....che figo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh vabbè... che poi se cci pensi, è un complimento. Grande autocontrollo unito a capacità seduttiva.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati...:rotfl:e quando mai...


Bender lo conosco poco   te lo affido, mi fido di te


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bender lo conosco poco   te lo affido, mi fido di te


oscuro lo sta plasmando!


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bender lo conosco poco   te lo affido, mi fido di te



Aò non cambi mai....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Eh*



Nobody ha detto:


> eh vabbè... che poi se cci pensi, è un complimento. Grande autocontrollo unito a capacità seduttiva.



Eh....un pescatore coglione....


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh....un pescatore coglione....


ahahahahah macchè... un pescatore sazio di pesce, che però non rinuncia a pescare


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> oscuro lo sta plasmando!


Anche bene mi sembra


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io l'ho detto che mi pare un troll... ma non lo fa apposta, è inconsapevole :singleeye: questa della pesca sportiva è un centro!


devo postare foto della mia ex in ordine cronologico così vedi che il tempo passa e son sempre io
io quando non capisco una cosa cerco di capirla , di smontarla, un esempio stupido connessione internet che non andava, la telecom diceva che era un problema mio, bè 3 cose potevano generare il problema,il pc con i suo settaggi o la scheda wi fii, avevo altri pc escluso subito, il modem controllato e resettato e messo anche quello vecchio collegato pure via cavo nulla, rimaneva la linea, avevano fatto lavori nel palozza sia mai che si era staccato un filo, bè ho iniziato a smontare la presa e ho seguito il filo fin nella scala li visto che ero solo ho legato un campanellino al filo e ho iniziato a scuoterli per capire quale fosse il mio, visto che c'erano molti staccati ed era collegato.
alla fine era colpa loro di una centralina, ma solo a me altri nel palazzo non avevano problemi


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aò non cambi mai....:rotfl:


Ao' mi fido ciecamente di te  non lamentarti


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Aòò*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche bene mi sembra



ma mi difendi almeno tu?


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahahah t'ha beccato eh?


ma no al corso mentre tornavo due guardavano il mare e uno ha detto del tempo per cefali e mormore, l'altro gli ha risposto peschi anch tu e lui si ma per mangiare e l'altro a no io li libero mi diverto lo stesso, anche se poi non prendo nulla.


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ma no al corso mentre tornavo due guardavano il mare e uno ha detto del tempo per cefali e mormore, l'altro gli ha risposto peschi anch tu e lui si ma per mangiare e l'altro a no io li libero mi diverto lo stesso, anche se poi non prendo nulla.



E si....dilla tutta fenomeno...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> devo postare foto della mia ex in ordine cronologico così vedi che il tempo passa e son sempre io
> io quando non capisco una cosa cerco di capirla , di smontarla, un esempio stupido connessione internet che non andava, la telecom diceva che era un problema mio, bè 3 cose potevano generare il problema,il pc con i suo settaggi o la scheda wi fii, avevo altri pc escluso subito, il modem controllato e resettato e messo anche quello vecchio collegato pure via cavo nulla, rimaneva la linea, avevano fatto lavori nel palozza sia mai che si era staccato un filo, bè ho iniziato a smontare la presa e ho seguito il filo fin nella scala li visto che ero solo ho legato un campanellino al filo e ho iniziato a scuoterli per capire quale fosse il mio, visto che c'erano molti staccati ed era collegato.
> alla fine era colpa loro di una centralina, ma solo a me altri nel palazzo non avevano problemi


ma non ho detto che sei un vero troll... a volte lo sembri per certe uscite che sembrano paradossali, ma ti esce al naturale


----------



## Stark72 (24 Aprile 2015)

me sto a tajà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> me sto a tajà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


purio! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma mi difendi almeno tu?


Ma ti sto difendendo, in fondo,stai  catechizzando  Bender e pare che la missione stia procedendo bene che altro dovrei dire ? Poi che tu risulti seduttivo ma controllato non è mica un aspetto negativo, anzi.


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Ma*



Stark72 ha detto:


> me sto a tajà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



SOLIDARIETà MASCHILE NO?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Tu gli dai una mano...e ti pugnalano alle spalle...alle chiappe...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*siua*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ti sto difendendo, in fondo,stai  catechizzando  Bender e pare che la missione stia procedendo bene che altro dovrei dire ? Poi che tu risulti seduttivo ma controllato non è mica un aspetto negativo, anzi.


fiammetta grazie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:era meglio che ti tiravi fuori...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mo pure te con sta storia del seduttivo....ma se non faccio altro che scrivere ZOZZERIE dai...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> devo postare foto della mia ex in ordine cronologico così vedi che il tempo passa e son sempre io
> io quando non capisco una cosa cerco di capirla , di smontarla, un esempio stupido connessione internet che non andava, la telecom diceva che era un problema mio, bè 3 cose potevano generare il problema,il pc con i suo settaggi o la scheda wi fii, avevo altri pc escluso subito, il modem controllato e resettato e messo anche quello vecchio collegato pure via cavo nulla, rimaneva la linea, avevano fatto lavori nel palozza sia mai che si era staccato un filo, bè ho iniziato a smontare la presa e ho seguito il filo fin nella scala li visto che ero solo ho legato un campanellino al filo e ho iniziato a scuoterli per capire quale fosse il mio, visto che c'erano molti staccati ed era collegato.
> alla fine era colpa loro di una centralina, ma solo a me altri nel palazzo non avevano problemi


Maremma che pazienza


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ti sto difendendo, in fondo,stai  catechizzando  Bender e pare che la missione stia procedendo bene che altro dovrei dire ? *Poi che tu risulti seduttivo ma controllato non è mica un aspetto negativo, anzi*.


Infatti... anzi, poi si diventa ancora più seduttivi. Il controllo di sè è terribilmente seduttivo


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

Ma oh!!
Oscuro tu mi dai ordini in privato...io eseguo e svezzo un po' il Bender e mó non puoi pretendere che non tiri fuori le palle che ha!!! 
E che cacchio!!!


----------



## Stark72 (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SOLIDARIETà MASCHILE NO?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Tu gli dai una mano...e ti pugnalano alle spalle...alle chiappe...:rotfl::rotfl:


stai creando un mostro, finirai come tutti i maestri della sacra scuola di Okuto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> fiammetta grazie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:era meglio che ti tiravi fuori...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mo pure te con sta storia del seduttivo....*ma se non faccio altro che scrivere ZOZZERIE dai.*..:rotfl:


vero, ma incredibilmente non sei mai volgare.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> stai creando un mostro, finirai come tutti i maestri della sacra scuola di Okuto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


grande Kenshiro


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si....dilla tutta fenomeno...:rotfl:


se non eri così non te la prendevi tanto col tizio che diceva che le donne gli servivano solo per bisogno, quello del 3d sono l'anti monogamia, e quando ci si arrabbia vuol dire che si è stati presi nel vivo no.
e poi scusa sampei insegna no, è la sfida il bello, una volta preso hai vinto e sai che puoi farcela, ma se non ha fame è un delitto lasciarlo morire solo per egoismo e autostima


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

Vabbe basta mo lasciate stare oscuro sennò vi sguinzaglio yuma


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma oh!!
> Oscuro tu mi dai ordini in privato...io eseguo e svezzo un po' il Bender e mó non puoi pretendere che non tiri fuori le palle che ha!!!
> E che cacchio!!!


Non mi sembravi così disponibile o forse sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Ma*



Stark72 ha detto:


> stai creando un mostro, finirai come tutti i maestri della sacra scuola di Okuto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Stark io credo ci sia altro....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi sembravi così disponibile o forse sbaglio?


Dopo l'offerta che mi hai fatto non ho potuto rifiutare!


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Vabbe basta mo lasciate stare oscuro sennò vi sguinzaglio yuma



bender mi ha pugnalato alle spalle ma ti rendi conto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questo non è coglione manco per nulla...


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma che pazienza


eh se non facevo così non si convincevano mica sai, anche perchè l'assistenza ha un call center da intermediario e dopo ti chiamano pure per dare una votazione all'operatore


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbe basta mo lasciate stare oscuro sennò vi sguinzaglio yuma


:scared::scared:


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> bender mi ha pugnalato alle spalle ma ti rendi conto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questo non è coglione manco per nulla...



cioè capito, qui tutti a fargli pat pat sulla spalla... e lui? falso come giuda :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Oggi*



Nicka ha detto:


> Dopo l'offerta che mi hai fatto non ho potuto rifiutare!



Mi state a mette in mezzo oggi?:rotfl:ci sta tutto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:se serve a far ridere il bender...:up:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> cioè capito, qui tutti a fargli pat pat sulla spalla... e lui? falso come giuda :rotfl:



Ma na merda proprio...e l'amici tua poi....stark e banshee due serpi....:rotfl:due merdine....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma na merda proprio...e l'amici tua poi....*stark e banshee due serpi.*...:rotfl:due merdine....:rotfl:


'zzi loro stasera


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma na merda proprio...e l'amici tua poi....stark e banshee due serpi....:rotfl:due merdine....:rotfl:


E io, scusa voglio essere tra le merdine! Ho trovato io per prima il paragone che ha fatto SUBLIME[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma na merda proprio...e l'amici tua poi....stark e banshee due serpi....:rotfl:due merdine....:rotfl:


:serpe::serpe: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (24 Aprile 2015)

aho io sto solo a riTe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Te*



drusilla ha detto:


> E io, scusa voglio essere tra le merdine! Ho trovato io per prima il paragone che ha fatto SUBLIME[emoji12] [emoji12]


Tu poi....


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> bender mi ha pugnalato alle spalle ma ti rendi conto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questo non è coglione manco per nulla...


guarda che sono sincero mica pensavo in questa reazione,era solo una battutta a una palla che mi era arrivata era li è ho colto l'occassione, ma mica volevo sfottere davverro, poi sapendo che ti piacciono le donne toste e cattive, chi è che penserebbe davvero che una persona si va a cercare i guai grossi.


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Stark72 ha detto:


> aho io sto solo a riTe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



No,me stai pija per culo...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> guarda che sono sincero mica pensavo in questa reazione,era solo una battutta a una palla che mi era arrivata era li è ho colto l'occassione, ma mica volevo sfottere davverro, poi sapendo che ti piacciono le donne toste e cattive, chi è che penserebbe davvero che una persona si va a cercare i guai grossi.


BRAVO!:up::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda che sono sincero mica pensavo in questa reazione,era solo una battutta a una palla che mi era arrivata era li è ho colto l'occassione, ma mica volevo sfottere davverro, poi sapendo che ti piacciono le donne toste e cattive, chi è che penserebbe davvero che una persona si va a cercare i guai grossi.


ma grande, dai


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda che sono sincero mica pensavo in questa reazione,era solo una battutta a una palla che mi era arrivata era li è ho colto l'occassione, ma mica volevo sfottere davverro, poi sapendo che ti piacciono le donne toste e cattive, chi è che penserebbe davvero che una persona si va a cercare i guai grossi.


Cazzo Bender!!
Non giustificare pure le battute!!
Tu devi dire "Sì, ti sto sfottendo alla grande, muahahahah!"
Devi pigliare per il culo!!!
Ohsssantapacepazienza!!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzo Bender!!
> Non giustificare pure le battute!!
> Tu devi dire "Sì, ti sto sfottendo alla grande, muahahahah!"
> Devi pigliare per il culo!!!
> Ohsssantapacepazienza!!!


Embè?


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzo Bender!!
> Non giustificare pure le battute!!
> Tu devi dire "Sì, ti sto sfottendo alla grande, muahahahah!"
> Devi pigliare per il culo!!!
> Ohsssantapacepazienza!!!


dai però oggi è troppo forte... prima la storia del salame col tiramisù, poi questa del pesce ributtato a mare!


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai però oggi è troppo forte... prima la storia del salame col tiramisù, poi questa del pesce ributtato a mare!


Ma tu pensa all'associazione in serie di salame (vomitato), tiramisu e pesce!!! 
Aiuto!!!


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzo Bender!!
> Non giustificare pure le battute!!
> Tu devi dire "Sì, ti sto sfottendo alla grande, muahahahah!"
> Devi pigliare per il culo!!!
> Ohsssantapacepazienza!!!


e ma se no poi pensate che non sono più io
non è che è cambiato nulla eh, i problemi son sempre quelli.
ieri ero davanti alla vetrina della libreria che guardavo a destra e sinistra perchè c'era lo scooter ma lei dentro no, be non arriva con passo spedito alle mie spalle e fra un po non le vado addosso
alla fine forse un biglietto e meglio di nulla, mi sembra troppo carina non lo so, comunque mi sembrano quasi tutte troppo carine


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè?


Embè cosa?!
Ti lamenti sempre che non riesci a educare...con lui ce la fai!!! 
Ma ancora ce ne vuole!!


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai però oggi è troppo forte... prima la storia del salame col tiramisù, poi questa del pesce ributtato a mare!


ma quale storia del salame, guarda che è vero, ti dico solo che stavo scrivendo ad un utente mentre stavo male e poi ci ho messo una vita a risp anche per quello, non riuscivo a guardare lo schermo del pc
avete parlato di vizi be uno c'è l'ho le schifezze


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu pensa all'associazione in serie di salame (vomitato), tiramisu e pesce!!!
> Aiuto!!!


ma il pesce nooo e cos'è, il salmone era un aternativa al salame, la terza cosa erano le fragole


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu pensa all'associazione in serie di salame (vomitato), tiramisu e pesce!!!
> Aiuto!!!


ahahahahahah infatti :up:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma il pesce nooo e cos'è, il salmone era un aternativa al salame, la terza cosa erano le fragole


Ma lo so!!!!


----------



## Stark72 (24 Aprile 2015)

certo salame e pesce, 'na fiatella che se vai al Colosseo te seguono tutti i gatti come er pifferaio magico


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> ma il pesce nooo e cos'è, il salmone era un aternativa al salame, la terza cosa erano le fragole



Mattia ora faccio il serio.
La similitudine che hai fatto non era male,complimenti.In parte è anche vero,in realtà a ,me la pesca sterile mi aggrada poco,mi piace confondere il pesce che mi interessa...!
Poi io non sono uno permaloso,e se prendendo per il culo oscuro esce fuori il guizzo geniale che hai dimostrato di avere a me fa solo piacere.
Mattia sei una brava persona,io sono il primo a prendere per il culo oscuro,ho imparato a non prendermi troppo sul serio.Ti sei divertito?bene così.Poi detto fra noi,oggi sei uno di noi,un anno fa eri solo un coglionazzo che ci lastricava i coglioni di cemento!:up::up:


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia ora faccio il serio.
> La similitudine che hai fatto non era male,complimenti.In parte è anche vero,in realtà a ,me la pesca sterile mi aggrada poco,mi piace confondere il pesce che mi interessa...!
> Poi io non sono uno permaloso,e se prendendo per il culo oscuro esce fuori il guizzo geniale che hai dimostrato di avere a me fa solo piacere.
> Mattia sei una brava persona,io sono il primo a prendere per il culo oscuro,ho imparato a non prendermi troppo sul serio.Ti sei divertito?bene così.Poi detto fra noi,oggi sei uno di noi,un anno fa eri solo un coglionazzo che *ci lastricava i coglioni di cemento*!:up::up:


si mi sono divertito:up:
ma non sperare in miracoli che non avvengono eh


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> certo salame e pesce, 'na fiatella che se vai al Colosseo te seguono tutti i gatti come er pifferaio magico


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (24 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Embè cosa?!
> Ti lamenti sempre che non riesci a educare...con lui ce la fai!!!
> Ma ancora ce ne vuole!!


ma secondo te mi applico fuori, ma no dai.
mai visto questo film? il protagonista è stato 25 anni solo con sua moglie, lei lo tradisce e chiede il divorzio lui incontra in un bar ryan gosling che se ne porta a casa una a sera e cerca di istruirlo alla sua filosofia di vita
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MXqxotRYgY


----------



## oscuro (25 Aprile 2015)

*bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ma secondo te mi applico fuori, ma no dai.
> mai visto questo film? il protagonista è stato 25 anni solo con sua moglie, lei lo tradisce e chiede il divorzio lui incontra in un bar ryan gosling che se ne porta a casa una a sera e cerca di istruirlo alla sua filosofia di vita
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MXqxotRYgY



Sai che c'è?messaggio recepito.Grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che c'è?messaggio recepito.Grazie.


Dai, non fare così.


----------



## oscuro (25 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai, non fare così.


Embè....!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè....!


E che te pensavi? See.


----------



## oscuro (25 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che te pensavi? See.


E mi pensavo che dopo svariati anni in questo posto fosse chiaro sia il mio modo di pormi sie le finalità che mi portano in questo posto.SBAGLIAVO.Chiaramente colpa mia.Ci mancherebbe.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mi pensavo che dopo svariati anni in questo posto fosse chiaro sia il mio modo di pormi sie le finalità che mi portano in questo posto.SBAGLIAVO.Chiaramente colpa mia.Ci mancherebbe.:up:


Un giorno ci prendiamo una Pepsi Twist e parliamo un po'.


----------



## oscuro (25 Aprile 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un giorno ci prendiamo una Pepsi Twist e parliamo un po'.


Quel giorno è dal 1 al 15 settembre..almeno per me...!Anche se onestamente mi farebbe piacere parlare di noi...non di altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quel giorno è dal 1 al 15 settembre..almeno per me...!Anche se onestamente mi farebbe piacere parlare di noi...non di altro.


Sono etero.


----------



## oscuro (25 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono etero.



Io bisex...ma starò al mio posto....!:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (25 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mi pensavo che dopo svariati anni in questo posto fosse chiaro sia il mio modo di pormi sie le finalità che mi portano in questo posto.SBAGLIAVO.Chiaramente colpa mia.Ci mancherebbe.:up:


ma no ho capito, che volevi spronarmi e che ora proprio zero interesse per l'altro sesso,penso ancora a lei non c'è nulla da fare,mi fa piacere passare del tempo con altre ragazze ci sto anche bene mi distraggo, parlo di interessi in comune,ma finisce li, non ci penso proprio a dire questa me la porto a letto


----------



## oscuro (25 Aprile 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> ma no ho capito, che volevi spronarmi e che ora proprio zero interesse per l'altro sesso,penso ancora a lei non c'è nulla da fare,mi fa piacere passare del tempo con altre ragazze ci sto anche bene mi distraggo, parlo di interessi in comune,ma finisce li, non ci penso proprio a dire questa me la porto a letto


Tranquillo ci siamo chiariti


----------



## Eratò (25 Aprile 2015)

Ci son rimasta male...:sad:


----------



## oscuro (25 Aprile 2015)

*eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ci son rimasta male...:sad:


E di cosa?


----------



## zadig (25 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mi pensavo che dopo svariati anni in questo posto fosse chiaro sia il mio modo di pormi sie le finalità che mi portano in questo posto.SBAGLIAVO.Chiaramente colpa mia.Ci mancherebbe.:up:


Oscù... sto bender è così coglione che in faccia ha peli pubici, non barba e capelli.
Non farci caso.


----------



## oscuro (25 Aprile 2015)

*No*



zadig ha detto:


> Oscù... sto bender è così coglione che in faccia ha peli pubici, non barba e capelli.
> Non farci caso.



No no...il bender è sotto l'ultima goccia del vaso.....


----------



## zadig (25 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No no...il bender è sotto l'ultima goccia del vaso.....


vaso da notte?


----------



## oscuro (25 Aprile 2015)

*No*



zadig ha detto:


> vaso da notte?



Pitale.


----------



## zadig (25 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pitale.


yes!


----------



## Eratò (25 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E di cosa?


Per quello che hai scritto...sei bisex?:infelice:


----------



## oscuro (25 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Per quello che hai scritto...sei bisex?:infelice:



Si ho un pisello che vale per due...


----------



## Simy (25 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No no...il bender è sotto l'ultima goccia del vaso.....



di cose che io ti ho detto da un sacco di tempo


----------



## Bender (25 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> di cose che io ti ho detto da un sacco di tempo


bo non riesco davvero a capire


----------



## Simy (25 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bo non riesco davvero a capire


tu non c'entri nulla, tranquillo


----------



## Bender (25 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> tu non c'entri nulla, tranquillo


va bene, ma comprendi che il discorso di prima e tutto quanto è al limite dell'assurdo, come tanti altri che trovo, e poi tirano in ballo me bo, pazienza


----------



## Simy (25 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> va bene, ma comprendi che il discorso di prima e tutto quanto è al limite dell'assurdo, come tanti altri che trovo, e poi tirano in ballo me bo, pazienza



ma nessuno ha tirato in ballo te 
tu hai fatto una battuta, assolutamente ingenua, che ha dimostrato che dall'esterno alcune battute e scherzi vengono percepiti in maniera sbagliata. tutto qui.


----------



## Bender (25 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma nessuno ha tirato in ballo te
> tu hai fatto una battuta, assolutamente ingenua, che ha dimostrato che dall'esterno alcune battute e scherzi vengono percepiti in maniera sbagliata. tutto qui.


io parlavo del colloquio tra oscuro e zadig, a me sembrava palese parlassero di me.
domani mi tocca la prima lezione di arrampicata sul campo, sperando non piova, ieri al corso abbiamo provato i nodi per fissare la corda, a me invece che venire bloccanti veniva a scorsoio o si disfavano
fortuna che la corda è una per tutti e i nodi li farà l'istruttore


----------



## Simy (25 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io parlavo del colloquio tra oscuro e zadig, a me sembrava palese parlassero di me.
> domani mi tocca la prima lezione di arrampicata sul campo, sperando non piova, ieri al corso abbiamo provato i nodi per fissare la corda, a me invece che venire bloccanti veniva a scorsoio o si disfavano
> fortuna che la corda è una per tutti e i nodi li farà l'istruttore


Io domani vado a "lavorare" con il mio cane. Sarà una bella giornata .. 

Sta attento coi nodi [emoji6]


----------



## Bender (25 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io domani vado a "lavorare" con il mio cane. Sarà una bella giornata ..
> 
> Sta attento coi nodi [emoji6]


col cane?ma te lo lasciano portare o è parte integrante per il tuo lavoro? sei un addestratrice di cani?
ps:ho visto dopo le virgolette


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> col cane?ma te lo lasciano portare o è parte integrante per il tuo lavoro? sei un addestratrice di cani?
> ps:ho visto dopo le virgolette


Sono educatore cinofilo.  Nel weekend mi porto anche lei.


----------



## Bender (27 Aprile 2015)

*un fottuto maledetto incubo*

oggi sono rimasto appesso a un punto per 45 minuti o più non lo so, situazione di merda, almeno per me, perchè ci è riuscito chiunque a farlo, il problema è che anche sè è una situazione inusuale in grotta è anche una manovra essenziale, solo a mè capita sta situazione di merda. poi mi hanno fatto riprovare è uguale.
in pratica a salire e scendre è una passeggiata, il dramma è quando devo sganciarmi dallo strumento che si usa per salire e sostituirlo con quello per scendere o vice versa, o solo sganciarmi perchè sono arrivato a destinazione, in particolare se non ho una parete vicina dove appoggiare i piedi, e si è completamente nel vuoto perchè il puonto dove è agganciata la corda sporge di molto e la parete non scende perpendicolare, a salire è più difficile perchè c'è l'effetto pendolo e quando non hai tecnica tante pedalate con le gambe vanno a vuoto oppure sali di pochi centimetri, incubo per mè è quando si arriva in cima, appena arrivato inizio a girare un po a destra e a sinistra questo girare in continuazione mi provoca subito una forte nausea,mi riesco a stabilizzare un po,la nausea diminuisce ma non passa, ora tutti riescono a trovare un equilibrio stando col corpo con ginocchia e schiena a 90 gradi, quando sono appessi, praticamente come fossero seduti su una sedia, e mi hanno detto senza tenere le addominali in tensione anche perchè sè no non ti riposi, io nel migliore dei casi rimango con la schiena a 45 gradi all'indietro a volte quasi disteso e in quella posizione non riesco a riprendere le forze,una volta li in cima per poter o scendere o salire se si è arrivati bisogna comunque sganciarsi da alcuni moschettoni di sicurezza, alla fine viaggio con dalle 3 a un minimo di 2 sicure, per sganciarmi dal moschettone dovrei tirami su restare quasi inpiedi e togliere tensione al moschettone che voglio sganciare, se no è impossibile, per fare ciò si usano principalmente le gambe e ci si tiene con una mano dritti e con l'altra si sgancia il moschettone, io usavo solo le braccia o quasi e poi provavo a tenermi con un braccio solo e a staccare il moscettone con l'altro, dopo 5 minuti così ero allo stremo non  riuscivo più e avevo nausea  con conati, fortuna che non avevo mangiato nulla e ho continuato per tutta la giornata,comunque poi un istruttore è stato tranquillissimo e si è ingegnato per trovare un modo per tirarmi su e farmi guadagnare quei maledetti 10 o 15 centimetri per sganciarmi, solo che dovevo tirarmi su almeno ancora una volta, oppure doveva perfoza tagliare la corda che aveva usato, a me sta cosa dispiaceva parecchio , così alla fine ho provato e con fatica ma ci sono riuscito,poi le altre pareti con l'appoggio dei piedi che mi davano equilibrio e stabilità le ho fatte abbastanza bene, cera sempre l'istruttore che controllava che non montassi gli attrezzi al contrario:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
comunque le sue parole alla fine sono state " non riesci semplicemente perchè non credi in te stesso, parti già con l'idea che non c'è la farai" in alcuni frangenti forse è vero ma quando giravo la nausea era devastante e non riuscivo a concentrare lo sguardo su un punto fisso piccolo vicino come un atrezzo o un moschettone, perchè aumentava.
questa volta era palestra all'aperto la prossima volta sarà in grotta, mi ha detto che non ci sono punti nel vuoto senza appoggi per le gambe, lo spero se no devono chiamare il soccorso per recuperarmi, perchè in grotta non credo potrà usare i tucchetti che ha usato oggi fuori
finito il martirio che comunque ho fatto a metà rispetto agli altri, alcuni del gruppo istruttori hanno deciso di andare in un bar a bere e mi hanno detto sè andavo, ho accettato e poi son saltati fuori discorsi donne, e gli ho lasciati parlare un po non ho detto tanto di me anche se forse un idea se la sono fatti, comunque mi sembrava che gli stessi simpatico


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2015)

probabilmente la nausea ti è venuta perchè sei andato in ipoglicemia, può capitare quando la tensione unità allo sforzo fisico dura troppo... portati sempre dietro un po' di cioccolata o qualche caramella.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> va bene, ma comprendi che il discorso di prima e tutto quanto è al limite dell'assurdo, come tanti altri che trovo, e poi tirano in ballo me bo, pazienza


Stai tranmquillo mattia,hai fatto bene a scrivere quello che hai scritto,e non sei stato il primo...sapò come regolarmi.ADESSO.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai tranmquillo mattia,hai fatto bene a scrivere quello che hai scritto,e non sei stato il primo...sapò come regolarmi.ADESSO.


Ma saprò come regolarmi cosa? Se tu cambi dai ragione a chi può avere avuto certi pensieri....
Ma la gente stanno male davvero


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai tranmquillo mattia,hai fatto bene a scrivere quello che hai scritto,e non sei stato il primo...sapò come regolarmi.ADESSO.


io concordo con Farfalla


----------



## Bender (27 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> probabilmente la nausea ti è venuta perchè sei andato in ipoglicemia, può capitare quando la tensione unità allo sforzo fisico dura troppo... portati sempre dietro un po' di cioccolata o qualche caramella.


continuavo a girare per un po su un punto fisso e poi essendo che non riuscivo a stare seduto normale a riposo dovevo incrociare e serrare le braccia alla corda e incrociare le gambe per fermarmi e stare un minimo in posizione fermo, ma così passava un o la nausea ma non mi riposavo,poi le altre parti sono andate, c'è anche da dire che per due regolazioni un po lunghe a volte sono andato a vuoto con il pedale e che non capitava quasi mai ma a mè si mi si è sganciato un nodo del pedale, non l'avevo fatto io eh.
comunque il fatto che l'istruttore isistesse tanto per farmi provare mi ha aiutato, io dopo quello sinceramente pensavo di lasciare perchè se mi capitava in grotta era un casino


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai tranmquillo mattia,hai fatto bene a scrivere quello che hai scritto,e non sei stato il primo...sapò come regolarmi.ADESSO.


Tu ti devi regolare...
Io mi devo regolare...
Facciamo che ogni tanto si regolano pure gli altri!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu ti devi regolare...
> Io mi devo regolare...
> Facciamo che ogni tanto si regolano pure gli altri!


Facciamo che la gente collega il cervello prima di sparare cazzate


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Facciamo che la gente collega il cervello prima di sparare cazzate


Utopia...


----------



## drusilla (27 Aprile 2015)

Che è succeso?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tu ti devi regolare...
> Io mi devo regolare...
> Facciamo che ogni tanto si regolano pure gli altri!


Non faccimone una questione di stato,adesso.Tu devi regolarti per davvero.... è da quando ho scritto determinate misure che non mi dai tregua nel privato....!


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non faccimone una questione di stato,adesso.Tu devi regolarti per davvero.... è da quando ho scritto determinate misure che non mi dai tregua nel privato....!


Se non ti do tregua in pubblico poi rischio i miei corti femori...
Io ci tengo ai miei femori!!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non faccimone una questione di stato,adesso.Tu devi regolarti per davvero.... è da quando ho scritto determinate misure che non mi dai tregua nel privato....!


Allora dovresti apprezzare che io non ti do tregua in privato prima ancora di sapere di determinate misure


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Se non ti do tregua in pubblico poi rischio i miei corti femori...
> Io ci tengo ai miei femori!!


Bugiarda.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Allora dovresti apprezzare che io non ti do tregua in privato prima ancora di sapere di determinate misure


Si,tu hai capito prima di sapere....


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bugiarda.


Colpa tua che diffondi dati sensibili!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Colpa tua che diffondi dati sensibili!


Infatti.Mi assumo la responsabilità.D'altronde è anche difficile tener nascosta una roba simile.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti.Mi assumo la responsabilità.D'altronde è anche difficile tener nascosta una roba simile.


Un giorno ti troverò...e verificherò...


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Un giorno ti troverò...e verificherò...


A te non ti capisco.Non mi hai mai filato...e da un momento all'altro scopri che sono simpatico... bè non capisco dove vuoi arrivare....


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un* giorno ti troverò*...e verificherò...



anche io


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2015)

minchia prendetelo e violentatelo una volta per tutte, anni di tititi tatata :sbatti:
mi sono svegliata malissimo


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te non ti capisco.Non mi hai mai filato...e da un momento all'altro scopri che sono simpatico... bè non capisco dove vuoi arrivare....


Dove voglio arrivare? Devo essere esplicita?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Dove voglio arrivare? Devo essere esplicita?


Dietro uno schermo tutti fenomeni...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> *minchia prendetelo e violentatelo una volta per tutte*, anni di tititi tatata :sbatti:
> mi sono svegliata malissimo


Vedi tu probabilmente sei ironica ma sono di post come questo che stiamo discutendo


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dietro uno schermo tutti fenomeni...


Devi vedere davanti...


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2015)

nemmeno un appoggino?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Senti*



Nicka ha detto:


> Devi vedere davanti...


Dove e quando!


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove e quando!


Dimmi tu! Anche oggi pomeriggio.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Dimmi tu! Anche oggi pomeriggio.


Hai da fare alle 12?


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai da fare alle 12?


Mi libero.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Ok*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi libero.


Io sono quello,giacca e caravatta blu,camicia bianca,pantaloni scuri,scarpe eleganti,occhiali da sole rayban azzurri,è un pacco da sballo.Ti scrivo in privato dove...portati la sedia a rotelle per tornare a casa....


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono quello,giacca e caravatta blu,camicia bianca,pantaloni scuri,scarpe eleganti,occhiali da sole rayban azzurri,è un pacco da sballo.Ti scrivo in privato dove...portati la sedia a rotelle per tornare a casa....


Bastava che dicessi "pacco da sballo", io non guardo oltre...chi se ne frega dei rayban azzurri!
Io sono quella tappa che arriva saltellando...portando una sedia a rotelle vuota.
Aspetto indicazioni sul luogo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Bastava che dicessi "pacco da sballo", io non guardo oltre...chi se ne frega dei rayban azzurri!
> Io sono quella tappa che arriva saltellando...portando una sedia a rotelle vuota.
> Aspetto indicazioni sul luogo.


Certo accade sempre così.Arrivano saltellando e vanno via claudicanti....


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo accade sempre così.Arrivano saltellando e vanno via claudicanti....


Non tergiversare.
Aspetto indicazioni.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non tergiversare.
> Aspetto indicazioni.


Ti ho appena scritto fenomena....


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ho appena scritto fenomena....


Ho letto.
E ti confermo luogo e ora qui pubblicamente...che non si dica che ci stanno le cose private...
Non sai che ti aspetta.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ho letto.
> E ti confermo luogo e ora qui pubblicamente...che non si dica che ci stanno le cose private...
> Non sai che ti aspetta.


A dopo.


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

bender tutto ok??


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

Oscù, se Nicka viene a Milano, vuoi che le dia un'anticipazione di ciò che le spetta??


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Oscù, se Nicka viene a Milano, vuoi che le dia un'anticipazione di ciò che le spetta??


Che mi spetta???


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che mi spetta???


Sorpresa!!!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che mi spetta???


Ma nulla....ancora non hai capito che qui sono tutti innocui


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma nulla....ancora non hai capito che qui sono tutti innocui


Lo dici tu!!!
Io a mezzogiorno ho visto Oscuro!!! 

A breve seguirà resoconto dettagliato...


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma nulla....ancora non hai capito che qui sono tutti innocui


Farfalla, loro non sanno nulla del rito di iniziazione che spetta ai nuovi arrivati, ti ricordi quando tu sei tornata a casa zoppicante e non sei risucita a sederti per due settimane....rido ancora a pensarci


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

:saggio:


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Farfalla, loro non sanno nulla del rito di iniziazione che spetta ai nuovi arrivati, ti ricordi quando tu sei tornata a casa zoppicante e non sei risucita a sederti per due settimane....rido ancora a pensarci


a noi nuovo romani nessuno ne ha parlato!


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Farfalla, loro non sanno nulla del rito di iniziazione che spetta ai nuovi arrivati, ti ricordi quando tu sei tornata a casa zoppicante e non sei risucita a sederti per due settimane....rido ancora a pensarci





Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:





banshee ha detto:


> a noi nuovo romani nessuno ne ha parlato!


s'imparano cose sempre nuove qui


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> s'imparano cose sempre nuove qui



io prendo appunti...


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a noi nuovo romani nessuno ne ha parlato!


Farfalla ha ancora le cicatrici.....


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io prendo appunti...


prendi anche un sacchetto.   mi sa che Colei cui nulla può essere negato avrà il frigo pieno di femori a breve


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Farfalla ha ancora le cicatrici.....


con noi Stark e Fata sono stati misericordiosi.. :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Farfalla ha ancora le cicatrici.....


capisco


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Farfalla, loro non sanno nulla del rito di iniziazione che spetta ai nuovi arrivati, ti ricordi quando tu sei tornata a casa zoppicante e non sei risucita a sederti per due settimane....rido ancora a pensarci


Basta che non scopra che deve anche pagare il conto per quello che sistematicamente perde il portafoglio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> prendi anche un sacchetto.   mi sa che Colei cui nulla può essere negato avrà il frigo pieno di femori a breve


Qui il discorso è serio...


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> prendi anche un sacchetto.   mi sa che Colei cui nulla può essere negato avrà il frigo pieno di femori a breve



:mili:


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta che non scopra che deve anche pagare il conto per quello che sistematicamente perde il portafoglio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che razza di rito di iniziazione!!!


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta che non scopra che deve anche pagare il conto per quello *che sistematicamente perde il portafoglio *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:facepalm:


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> con noi Stark e Fata sono stati misericordiosi.. :carneval:


Quanto spreco.......se amate il rischio venite su a Milano, non ve ne pentirete


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :mili:


Voi due uniti così mi piacete zero SALLO


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta che non scopra che deve anche pagare il conto per quello che sistematicamente perde il portafoglio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Sistematicamente?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Voi due uniti così mi piacete zero SALLO


con tutto quello che ho letto finora non hai facoltà di brontolare. sallo tu


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sistematicamente?? :rotfl::rotfl:


buono a sapersi...


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che razza di rito di iniziazione!!!


Vedrai......vedrai.....ti aspetta qualcuno a casa al tuo ritorno?? Sappisti che la cosa si facesse lunga....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sistematicamente?? :rotfl::rotfl:


Ho esagerato?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Vedrai......vedrai.....ti aspetta qualcuno a casa al tuo ritorno?? Sappisti che la cosa si facesse lunga....


Avviserò chi di dovere...


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> buono a sapersi...


Ma gira tra gli utonti una leggenda metropolitana che al raduno persi il portafoglio per far pagare la mia parte alla rimanenza del gruppo, la verità è che lo nascosi....


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avviserò chi di dovere...



Brava, portati il cicatrene....e un pò di tintura di Iodio


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma gira tra gli utonti, una leggenda metropolitana che al raduno persi il portafoglio per far pagare la mia parte alla rimanenza del gruppo, la verità è che lo nascosi....


prendo nota, hai visto mai dovessi mai trovarmi a cena con te


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> prendo nota, hai visto mai dovessi mai trovarmi a cena con te


Mai, a me i vegetariani stanno sulle palle....:facepalm:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mai, a me i vegetariani stanno sulle palle....:facepalm:


meglio cosi, almeno non corro il rischio di doverti pagare una cena


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> meglio cosi, almeno non corro il rischio di doverti pagare una cena


Rischio? Una certezza direi


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rischio? Una certezza direi


grazie dell'info, amica


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Brava, portati il cicatrene....e un pò di tintura di Iodio


Ma non ho capito...dovrebbe esserci pure la Sbri, perchè dovete dissanguare me!?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Signori*

A me non mettetemi più in mezzo.SONO ASESSUATO.Sarò il vostro confidente,ma basta doppi sensi,frizzi,lazzi e mille cazzi.


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito...dovrebbe esserci pure la Sbri, perchè dovete dissanguare me!?



Tu non ti preoccupare, pensa a tornare a casa con le tue gambe, Sbri avrà un trattamento molto simile.......a lei serviranno punti di sutura


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non mettetemi più in mezzo*.SONO ASESSUATO*.Sarò il vostro confidente,ma basta doppi sensi,frizzi,lazzi e mille cazzi.


Da quando hai incontrato Nicka?? Fa quest'effetto??? Bene, Nicka non venire al raduno.....:facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Homer ha detto:


> Da quando hai incontrato Nicka?? Fa quest'effetto??? Bene, Nicka non venire al raduno.....:facepalm:


Su questo sito girano,troppe:facce come er culo,stronzette,paraculette, gattine che fanno le panetere...o pantere che fanno le gattine.....


----------



## Homer (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Su questo sito girano,troppe:facce come er culo,stronzette,paraculette, gattine che fanno le panetere...o pantere che fanno le gattine.....



:diffi::diffi:


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Da quando hai incontrato Nicka?? Fa quest'effetto??? Bene, Nicka non venire al raduno.....:facepalm:


Dopo Oscuro io sono diventata a-culata...

Brutte cose, brutte bruttissime...


----------



## Stark72 (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Su questo sito girano,troppe:facce come er culo,stronzette,paraculette, gattine che fanno le panetere...o pantere che fanno le gattine.....


dichi?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Stark72 ha detto:


> dichi?


Si dico dico...e se fai la pecora...finisci a pecora....


----------



## Bender (27 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bender tutto ok??


si dai tutto a posto,mi sto riprendendo, ho i lividi sugli avambracci per come mi tenevo malamente ma per il resto tutto ok, ora mi vien solo male a pensare all'uscita sul campo, mi fido abbastanza dell'istruttore, ma mi viene il dubbio che magari possa aver omesso che ci sono alcuni passaggi per non darmi preoccupazioni e poi me li ritrovi li


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si dai tutto a posto,mi sto riprendendo, ho i lividi sugli avambracci per come mi tenevo malamente ma per il resto tutto ok, ora mi vien solo male a pensare all'uscita sul campo, mi fido abbastanza dell'istruttore, ma mi viene il dubbio che magari possa aver omesso che ci sono alcuni passaggi per non darmi preoccupazioni e poi me li ritrovi li


non capisco,
se c'è una cosa che deve darti gioia e benessere è la scelta di uno sport ...questo è un incubo .che caspita lo fai a fare?


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco,
> se c'è una cosa che deve darti gioia e benessere è la scelta di uno sport ...questo è un incubo .che caspita lo fai a fare?


ormai l'ho iniziato, non è come uno sport normale, se rimani inchiodato da qualche parte, a volte puoi solo aspettare, e capita anche ai più esperti, infatti gli istruttori oltre agli equipaggiamenti base hanno un sacco di modi o trucci per sopperire se ti manca qualcosa o usare uno strumento in un altro modo non convenzionale.
mi piace dopo, quando ci ripenso, quando ne sono uscito, quando guardo le foto o i video e mi ricordo del momento, che effettivamente mi ha lasciato tanto, e questa paura che provo ogni volta, poi mi aiuta a prendere con molta più leggerezza tutto il resto tutto quello che c'è fuori, che diventa meno importante,che fa meno paura rispetto a questo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Ciaooo*



Bender ha detto:


> ormai l'ho iniziato, non è come uno sport normale, se rimani inchiodato da qualche parte, a volte puoi solo aspettare, e capita anche ai più esperti, infatti gli istruttori oltre agli equipaggiamenti base hanno un sacco di modi o trucci per sopperire se ti manca qualcosa o usare uno strumento in un altro modo non convenzionale.
> mi piace dopo, quando ci ripenso, quando ne sono uscito, quando guardo le foto o i video e mi ricordo del momento, che effettivamente mi ha lasciato tanto, e questa paura che provo ogni volta, poi mi aiuta a prendere con molta più leggerezza tutto il resto tutto quello che c'è fuori, che diventa meno importante,che fa meno paura rispetto a questo.


Bello come stai?la pesca come va?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

se vuoi metterti alla prova hai tante altre cose da fare che non rischiare di farti male e provare paura ogni santa volta.secondo me hai scelto un tipo di attività che va bene solo per chi ha veramente una grande passione e attitudine ...anche perché non c'è da scherzare in certi frangenti.
di norma uno sport ti da benessere e soddisfazione e in più forma fisica.
ora fai una cosa per la quale prima dovresti aver fatto qualcosa prima per essere più slegato  .  





Bender ha detto:


> ormai l'ho iniziato, non è come uno sport normale, se rimani inchiodato da qualche parte, a volte puoi solo aspettare, e capita anche ai più esperti, infatti gli istruttori oltre agli equipaggiamenti base hanno un sacco di modi o trucci per sopperire se ti manca qualcosa o usare uno strumento in un altro modo non convenzionale.
> mi piace dopo, quando ci ripenso, quando ne sono uscito, quando guardo le foto o i video e mi ricordo del momento, che effettivamente mi ha lasciato tanto, e questa paura che provo ogni volta, poi mi aiuta a prendere con molta più leggerezza tutto il resto tutto quello che c'è fuori, che diventa meno importante,che fa meno paura rispetto a questo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

basta che tu non faccia come quei cretini che si vanno ad infilare in posti dove gli altri devono rischiare per tirarli fuori dai guai


----------



## Homer (28 Aprile 2015)

Non fare questa fine:


http://archivio.panorama.it/cultura...sta-che-si-amputo-un-braccio-per-sopravvivere


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta che tu non faccia come quei cretini che si vanno ad infilare in posti dove gli altri devono rischiare per tirarli fuori dai guai


l'istruttore ha detto che hanno avuto gente messa molto peggio di me, comunque il punto dove ho problemi è dove ho il vuoto tutto intorno, in discesa in grotta arrivi sempre a toccare con i piedi, almeno in quelle del corso.
se non fosi adatto me lo avrebbe detto, glie lo avevo accennato io, comunque quando mi ha fatto provare altro è andata bene.
qui ero in quel punto rognoso, era un po che ero appesso li
dalla foto sembra che si possa arrivare ad appoggiarsi con le gambe alla parete, ma non è così.
per stare nella posizione in cui sono li devo tenermi costantemente alla corda con le braccia e questo non mi fa riposare, se mi mollo vado con la sciena indietro, gli altri riescono a stare in quella posizione nomalmente e questo ti da tempo di riposare credo,devo trovare il punto di equilibrio giusto risolto quello è tutto più facile.
comunque mi fido del giudizio dell'istruttore, fin ora ha avuto ragione


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> l'istruttore ha detto che hanno avuto gente messa molto peggio di me, comunque il punto dove ho problemi è dove ho il vuoto tutto intorno, in discesa in grotta arrivi sempre a toccare con i piedi, almeno in quelle del corso.
> se non fosi adatto me lo avrebbe detto, glie lo avevo accennato io, comunque quando mi ha fatto provare altro è andata bene.
> qui ero in quel punto rognoso, era un po che ero appesso liView attachment 10102
> dalla foto sembra che si possa arrivare ad appoggiarsi con le gambe alla parete, ma non è così.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei troppo forte...ma chi cazzo te lo fa fa?


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non fare questa fine:
> 
> 
> http://archivio.panorama.it/cultura...sta-che-si-amputo-un-braccio-per-sopravvivere


già visto bel film, però non dire a nessuno dove vai è un po da stonzo eh
sopratutto se vai in un luogo sperduto, poi non parliamo del fatto che si laciava cadere dalla spaccatura nel lago così senza sapere quanta aqua ci fosse, mica è detto che il livello debba rimanere costante


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bello come stai?la pesca come va?:rotfl:


mi sento con questa ragazza ma le scrivo quasi sempre io, è molto giu e io più che cercare di rincuorarla non lo so cosa fare, vedremo


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> mi sento con questa ragazza ma le scrivo quasi sempre io, è molto giu e io più che cercare di rincuorarla non lo so cosa fare, vedremo



Se hai bisogno di scrivere qualcosa di forte fammi sapere...


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei troppo forte...ma chi cazzo te lo fa fa?


mi piacciono gli ambienti, mi piace l'equipaggiamento e come funziona,ma non ho per nulla la tecnica
e quando vedi che anche una ragazzina di 13 anni non ha problemi,bè ti senti un pò tanto impedito:rotfl:
quando mi sono iscritto ho visto una dimostrazione al priamar a savona dove scendevano e salivano da una parete verticale e li non sembrava difficile ed effettivamente prendendo ancora un po dimestichezza con l'attrezzatura in quel modo non avrei problemi


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se hai bisogno di scrivere qualcosa di forte fammi sapere...


mi ha già visto un po di volte sa come sono, mi ha pure voluto chiedere se il sesso era importante per me.
quindi se ne accorgerebbe subito che non sono io, e poi ho detto che devo consolarla no:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> l'istruttore ha detto che hanno avuto gente messa molto peggio di me, comunque il punto dove ho problemi è dove ho il vuoto tutto intorno, in discesa in grotta arrivi sempre a toccare con i piedi, almeno in quelle del corso.
> se non fosi adatto me lo avrebbe detto, glie lo avevo accennato io, comunque quando mi ha fatto provare altro è andata bene.
> qui ero in quel punto rognoso, era un po che ero appesso liView attachment 10102
> dalla foto sembra che si possa arrivare ad appoggiarsi con le gambe alla parete, ma non è così.
> ...


sei troppo chiattarello per fare questo sport.


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sento con questa ragazza ma le scrivo quasi sempre io, è molto giu e io più che cercare di rincuorarla non lo so cosa fare, vedremo


BRAVO!! :up:


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sei troppo chiattarello per fare questo sport.


eh già, ma ormai ci sono, vediamo come và domenica prossima


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh già, ma ormai ci sono, vediamo come và domenica prossima


perchè? fino a domenica non vi vedete?


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> perchè? fino a domenica non vi vedete?


ma no ogni domenica ho le uscite del corso speleo.
con questa ragazza se ci vediamo una volta a settimana è tanto, poi ha dei momenti in cui si chiude in se stessa e non vuole parlare, adesso col fatto che ha un attività sua aperta da poco e il ponte è piena di lavoro e quindi se ne parla la prossima settimana


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma no ogni domenica ho le uscite del corso speleo.
> con questa ragazza se ci vediamo una volta a settimana è tanto, poi ha dei momenti in cui si chiude in se stessa e non vuole parlare, adesso col fatto che ha un attività sua aperta da poco e il ponte è piena di lavoro e quindi se ne parla la prossima settimana


perchè non la vai a trovare in negozio? potrebbe essere una bella cosa....


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei troppo forte...ma chi cazzo te lo fa fa?


ahahahah ma ha sempre un'espressione terrorizzata


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> l'istruttore ha detto che hanno avuto gente messa molto peggio di me, comunque il punto dove ho problemi è dove ho il vuoto tutto intorno, in discesa in grotta arrivi sempre a toccare con i piedi, almeno in quelle del corso.
> se non fosi adatto me lo avrebbe detto, glie lo avevo accennato io, comunque quando mi ha fatto provare altro è andata bene.
> qui ero in quel punto rognoso, era un po che ero appesso liView attachment 10102
> dalla foto sembra che si possa arrivare ad appoggiarsi con le gambe alla parete, ma non è così.
> ...


Bender ma perchè non scegli un'attività fisica più tranquilla? Non mi pare che sia adatta a te, sei troppo spaventato!


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> perchè non la vai a trovare in negozio? potrebbe essere una bella cosa....


non lo so forse più in la, adesso ha alti e bassi non mi sembra un buon momento, poi ha anche l'ex che la perseguita cerco di vededre cosa preferisce non so ancora come la prenderebbe, magari non apprezza le sorprese


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo so forse più in la, adesso ha alti e bassi non mi sembra un buon momento, poi ha anche l'ex che la perseguita cerco di vededre cosa preferisce non so ancora come la prenderebbe, magari non apprezza le sorprese


vedi tu....


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> non lo so forse più in la, adesso ha alti e bassi non mi sembra un buon momento, poi ha anche l'ex che la perseguita cerco di vededre cosa preferisce non so ancora come la prenderebbe, magari non apprezza le sorprese



Ti mando nicka?


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti mando nicka?


troppo forte, la terapia d'urto credo che non vada bene


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Bender ma perchè non scegli un'attività fisica più tranquilla? Non mi pare che sia adatta a te, sei troppo spaventato!


ora mai ci sono, penso che se proprio non c'erano speranze me lko avrebbe detto l'istruttore no,


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti mando nicka?


perchè?per spiegarmi come devo fare con le donne
ogni persona è differente comunque, comunque tra il forum e il corso, piano piano certe cose mi preoccupano di meno


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ora mai ci sono, penso che se proprio non c'erano speranze me lko avrebbe detto l'istruttore no,


difficile che un istruttore a cui paghi il corso ti scoraggi... comunque devi fidarti delle tue sensazioni, non di quelle di un altro.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> l'istruttore ha detto che hanno avuto gente messa molto peggio di me, comunque il punto dove ho problemi è dove ho il vuoto tutto intorno, in discesa in grotta arrivi sempre a toccare con i piedi, almeno in quelle del corso.
> se non fosi adatto me lo avrebbe detto, glie lo avevo accennato io, comunque quando mi ha fatto provare altro è andata bene.
> qui ero in quel punto rognoso, era un po che ero appesso liView attachment 10102
> dalla foto sembra che si possa arrivare ad appoggiarsi con le gambe alla parete, ma non è così.
> ...


sei a Finale qui?


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti mando nicka?


............................


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> difficile che un istruttore a cui paghi il corso ti scoraggi... comunque devi fidarti delle tue sensazioni, non di quelle di un altro.


ehm si paga tutto in anticipo e firmi che se non puoi andare son fatti tuoi quindi non ha interessi davvero, per questo lo dico


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> perchè?per spiegarmi come devo fare con le donne
> ogni persona è differente comunque, comunque tra il forum e il corso, piano piano certe cose mi preoccupano di meno



Nicka?:rotfl::rotfl:Nicka è il mio mito,nick non parla,non ti ascolta,non perde tempo,ti strappa le mutande,ti avvampa i coglioni,ti sgualcisce il pisello,ti strappa il frenulo,e lo usa come filo interdentale la sera dopo cena...!Nicka non vuole proprio sentire le parole...si annoia...!


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka?:rotfl::rotfl:Nicka è il mio mito,nick non parla,non ti ascolta,non perde tempo,ti strappa le mutande,ti avvampa i coglioni,ti sgualcisce il pisello,ti strappa il frenulo,e lo usa come filo interdentale la sera dopo cena...!Nicka non vuole proprio sentire le parole...si annoia...!


non male il frenulo usato come filo interdentale :rotfl:


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka?:rotfl::rotfl:Nicka è il mio mito,nick non parla,non ti ascolta,non perde tempo,ti strappa le mutande,ti avvampa i coglioni,ti sgualcisce il pisello,ti strappa il frenulo,e lo usa come filo interdentale la sera dopo cena...!Nicka non vuole proprio sentire le parole...si annoia...!


bah, mai dire mai, magari si può cambiare sai, sia in un verso che in un altro


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



gas ha detto:


> non male il frenulo usato come filo interdentale :rotfl:



Non mi invento nulla...chiedi a nicka!


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi invento nulla...chiedi a nicka!


deve avere degli spazi interdentali notevoli... :rotfl:


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei a Finale qui?


più precisamente a borgio verezzi sulle alture


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> più precisamente a borgio verezzi sulle alture


adoro quei posti magnifici e c'è pure un festival teatrale


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro quei posti magnifici e c'è pure un festival teatrale


appena arrivati li oltre alla vista favolosa anche se per assurdo dal basso sembrava non si vedesse  nulla perchè era una giornata molto nuvolosa, sembrava di essere in un paesaggio del far west per alcuni frangenti


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka?:rotfl::rotfl:Nicka è il mio mito,nick non parla,non ti ascolta,non perde tempo,*ti strappa le mutande,ti avvampa i coglioni,ti sgualcisce il pisello,ti strappa il frenulo,e lo usa come filo interdentale la sera dopo cena.*..!Nicka non vuole proprio sentire le parole...si annoia...!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ellamadonna :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ellamadonna :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


ahahahaha!


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


forte
paura eh...


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

scusa Bender, ma dalla foto viene il desiderio di chiamare il carrattrezzi!
o una gru


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa Bender, ma dalla foto viene il desiderio di chiamare il carrattrezzi!
> o una gru


----------



## Homer (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa Bender, ma dalla foto viene il desiderio di chiamare il carrattrezzi!
> o una gru


starda....


----------



## Bender (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa Bender, ma dalla foto viene il desiderio di chiamare il carrattrezzi!
> o una gru


e che ci devo fare quando non ho dove appoggiare le gambe per fare leva è così


----------



## zadig (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh già, ma ormai ci sono, vediamo come và domenica prossima


casomai c'è sempre il sumo eh!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> l'istruttore ha detto che hanno avuto gente messa molto peggio di me, comunque il punto dove ho problemi è dove ho il vuoto tutto intorno, in discesa in grotta arrivi sempre a toccare con i piedi, almeno in quelle del corso.
> se non fosi adatto me lo avrebbe detto, glie lo avevo accennato io, comunque quando mi ha fatto provare altro è andata bene.
> qui ero in quel punto rognoso, era un po che ero appesso liView attachment 10102
> dalla foto sembra che si possa arrivare ad appoggiarsi con le gambe alla parete, ma non è così.
> ...


Madonna santa.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna santa.


sono due ore che ti invoco e tu stai qui:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e che ci devo fare quando non ho dove appoggiare le gambe per fare leva è così


ma immagino che sia difficile, io ho provato solo la discesa in corda doppia, la salita mai, ho fatto solo qualche percorso con la corda fissa
mio padre tempo fa era un esperto alpinista, uno dei suoi racconti preferiti è di quando mezza cordata è finita in un crepaccio:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono due ore che ti invoco e tu stai qui:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


perché da sola non gliela fai a dire quello che pensi,
c'è bisogno dell'impeto della bestia?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché da sola non gliela fai a dire quello che pensi,
> c'è bisogno dell'impeto della bestia?


Ho ampiamente detto se vai a leggere
Ma devo ammettere che lui esprime i CONCETTI meglio di me in certi casi
SOTTOLINEO I CONCETTI prima che inneschi la polemica


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono due ore che ti invoco e tu stai qui:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Dove m'invochi?


----------



## Homer (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma immagino che sia difficile, io ho provato solo la discesa in corda doppia, la salita mai, ho fatto solo qualche percorso con la corda fissa
> mio padre tempo fa era un esperto alpinista, uno dei suoi racconti preferiti è di quando mezza cordata è finita in un crepaccio:singleeye:


La corda al collo l'hai mai provata??


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché da sola non gliela fai a dire quello che pensi,
> c'è bisogno dell'impeto della bestia?


Ci sarebbe gran bisogno dell'impeto della bestia nel tuo culo, casomai.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho ampiamente detto se vai a leggere
> Ma devo ammettere che lui esprime i CONCETTI meglio di me *in certi casi
> *SOTTOLINEO I CONCETTI prima che inneschi la polemica


Sempre. Ma comunque. Dov'è?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dove m'invochi?


lascia stare
Fammelo come favore personale. Fai finta che non ho scritto nulla
Che palle!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> lascia stare
> Fammelo come favore personale. Fai finta che non ho scritto nulla
> Che palle!!!


Dove.


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> La corda al collo l'hai mai provata??



non va più di moda da secoli


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> non va più di moda da secoli


capperi ,arrampichi?
io solo sugli specchi...sono una loffia paurosa


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> capperi ,arrampichi?
> io solo sugli specchi...sono una loffia paurosa



mannò, ora anch'io solo sugli specchi...ho provato anni fa, abbiamo una casa di famiglia alle pendici del Monterosa, e mio padre aveva provato a iniziarmi alle meraviglie dell'alpinismo
era tipo maniaco, picozze, ramponi, chilometri di corde e moschettoni, braghe alla zuava e calzettoni di lana quella che punge, occhiali con le lenti anche di fianco, ha fatto anche qualche gara con le guide alpine, sembrava desiderasse finire al pronto soccorso
poi mia mamma, soprannominata da lui affettuosamente la Wehrmacht , lo ha costretto a smetterla per l'età


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> lascia stare
> Fammelo come favore personale. Fai finta che non ho scritto nulla
> Che palle!!!


Lascia perdere tu. Fatto. E comunque sei una mentecatta balenottera spiaggiata che si fa problemi per quell'altro caso umano al pesto. Come cazzo stai messa.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lascia perdere tu. Fatto. E comunque sei una mentecatta *balenottera spiaggiata c*he si fa problemi per quell'altro caso umano al pesto. Come cazzo stai messa.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Aproposito,  giovedì non vado a letto senza scriverti. Preparati


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Aproposito, giovedì non vado a letto senza scriverti. Preparati


Lascia perdere che tanto sarai pure alticcia.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lascia perdere che tanto sarai pure alticcia.


Ma figurati manco bevo
Mi fermo al primo bicchiere
Una tristezza di donna


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*

Come sta oggi quel paraculetto di mattia?:rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come sta oggi quel paraculetto di mattia?:rotfl:



sarà in libreria?


----------



## banshee (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come sta oggi quel paraculetto di mattia?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sta diventando paraculetto...devo capire il perchè....


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sarà in libreria?


No....!


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No....!


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


>


Perchè un uomo diventa paraculetto all'improvviso?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

bender che bambino sei stato?


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> bender che bambino sei stato?


Ha fatto il tema di quinta elementare su Leopoldo mastelloni.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha fatto il tema di quinta elementare su Leopoldo mastelloni.


ma a te la maestra che t'ha detto:" brutto sorcino sgrammaticato?"


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma a te la maestra che t'ha detto:" brutto sorcino sgrammaticato?"


La maestra mi odiava...perchè catalizzavo l'attenzione dei miei compagni...una volta mi ha tirato anche uno schiaffo...io gli ho tirato il cancellino... 

Ma la soddisfazione più grande per me è stata scroprire anni dopo che aveva un figlio tossico....!Minerva quelli che mi stanno sul cazzo finiscono spesso male....


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

:hockeyps 





oscuro ha detto:


> La maestra mi odiava...perchè catalizzavo l'attenzione dei miei compagni...una volta mi ha tirato anche uno schiaffo...io gli ho tirato il cancellino...
> 
> Ma la soddisfazione più grande per me è stata scroprire anni dopo che aveva un figlio tossico....!Minerva quelli che mi stanno sul cazzo finiscono spesso male....


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha fatto il tema di quinta elementare su Leopoldo mastelloni.


AhahahhaHAHHAHAHahHAHhAHhAhAHhahHAhHAh!


----------



## Bender (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come sta oggi quel paraculetto di mattia?:rotfl:


fatto i biglietti per milano, questa sera ci sarò pure io
così conoscerò Nicka:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> fatto i biglietti per milano, questa sera ci sarò pure io
> così conoscerò Nicka:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma daiiii  Bravo


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma daiiii  Bravo


Ma guarda che me tocca!!!


----------



## banshee (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> fatto i biglietti per milano, questa sera ci sarò pure io
> così conoscerò Nicka:carneval::carneval::carneval:


bravo Bender!!!


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> fatto i biglietti per milano, questa sera ci sarò pure io
> così conoscerò Nicka:carneval::carneval::carneval:


E bravo il mio paraculetto....


----------



## Bender (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> sarà in libreria?


ero in stazione, c'è già un casino ora, come sempre la cortesia di trenitalia si spreca allo sportello chiedo informazioni per il treno di ritorno per sapere se c'era posto e oltre a dirmi che il treno che dico io non esiste ma c'è un ora dopo perchè lei sa gli orari a memoria, mi dice che può solo stampare biglietti e non può controllare sul sito perchè bloccato e mi dice di andare alla macchinetta automatica, dove magicamente il treno risultava così l'ho fatto li


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda che me tocca!!!


Siediti vicino a lui e catechizzalo alla fine siete una bella tavolata


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siediti vicino a lui e catechizzalo alla fine siete una bella tavolata


Ci penso io....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci penso io....


Come ci pensi tu? Sei a Milano stasera ?


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siediti vicino a lui e catechizzalo alla fine siete una bella tavolata


Praticamente stasera lavoro!!


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come ci pensi tu? Sei a Milano stasera ?


Sì, me lo ha confermato pure lui!!!
Ci vedremo nei bagni...ovviamente!!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Praticamente stasera lavoro!!


mi sa di si :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi sa di si :singleeye:


:facepalm:


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda che me tocca!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, me lo ha confermato pure lui!!!
> Ci vedremo nei bagni...ovviamente!!


Ah ecco in incognito !!!:rotfl:Gli altri commensali lo capiranno solo quando uscirai dal bagno zoppicando ?


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come ci pensi tu? Sei a Milano stasera ?


COsa risaputa che adoro le donne del nord....


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco in incognito !!!:rotfl:Gli altri commensali lo capiranno solo quando uscirai dal bagno zoppicando ?


Ovviamente sì!!!! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ovviamente sì!!!! :carneval:


Voi donne del nord.....


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi donne del nord.....


Di nascita, io sono terrona terronissima in realtà!!


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Di nascita, io sono terrona terronissima in realtà!!


Vabbè...io da firenze in su.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> COsa risaputa che adoro le donne del nord....


Azz che disdetta


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Azz che disdetta


Da orte in su...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da orte in su...


Ma non era Da FIrenze in su  ? Comunque ho lavorato a Firenze per diversi anni :rotfl:stavo quasi acquisendo la C aspirata :carneval:vale ?


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha fatto il tema di quinta elementare su Leopoldo mastelloni.


:rotfl::rotfl: 

Immagino che questa sia la sua canzone preferita:

[video=youtube;REstFXUYS2I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REstFXUYS2I[/video]


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non era Da FIrenze in su  ? Comunque ho lavorato a Firenze per diversi anni :rotfl:stavo quasi acquisendo la C aspirata :carneval:vale ?


E che adoro l'umbria...la porcellana umbra....


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda che me tocca!!!


dagli una criccata in testa anche da parte mia!


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

ciao Zazà


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Zazà


ciao bonissima.
Sono ancora vivo...


----------



## Bender (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Immagino che questa sia la sua canzone preferita:
> 
> [video=youtube;REstFXUYS2I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REstFXUYS2I[/video]


si si prendi per il culo,fin che puoi,  che tanto domani sarò una persona diversa, dopo aver conosciuto Nicka:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ciao bonissima.
> Sono ancora vivo...



vedo  sono contenta


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si si prendi per il culo,fin che puoi,  che tanto domani sarò una persona diversa, dopo aver conosciuto Nicka:carneval::carneval::carneval:


certo che sì: le criccate in faccia che ti darà Nicka come minimo ti cambieranno i connotati.


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vedo  sono contenta


ho un dubbio che mi attanaglia: bianco o rosso?


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ho un dubbio che mi attanaglia: bianco o rosso?



niente, ce penso io


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> niente, ce penso io


ok, allora penso ad altro...


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ok, allora penso ad altro...


non devi pensà a niente  
ho fatto tutto


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non devi pensà a niente
> ho fatto tutto


frega niente!


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si si prendi per il culo,fin che puoi,  che tanto domani sarò una persona diversa, dopo aver conosciuto Nicka:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Mi viene l'ansia da prestazione!!!


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi viene l'ansia da prestazione!!!


è perchè le cose le prendi a cu...ore!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che adoro l'umbria...la porcellana umbra....


Vero, in alcuni casi un capolavoro


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si si prendi per il culo,fin che puoi,  che tanto domani sarò una persona diversa, dopo aver conosciuto Nicka:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Questo è poco ma sicuro


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi viene l'ansia da prestazione!!!


Tranquilla, che adesso che ha fatto un paio di lezioni di speleologia è ben pronto a calarsi ovunque.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi viene l'ansia da prestazione!!!


Ma nooooo!!! deve venire a Bender l'ansia  Non a te :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranquilla, che adesso che ha fatto un paio di lezioni di speleologia è ben pronto a calarsi ovunque.


In effetti deve scendere un bel po'!!!


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ero in stazione, c'è già un casino ora, come sempre la cortesia di trenitalia si spreca allo sportello chiedo informazioni per il treno di ritorno per sapere se c'era posto e oltre a dirmi che il treno che dico io non esiste ma c'è un ora dopo perchè lei sa gli orari a memoria, mi dice che può solo stampare biglietti e non può controllare sul sito perchè bloccato e mi dice di andare alla macchinetta automatica, dove magicamente il treno risultava così l'ho fatto li


BRAVO!
mi raccomando di allungare le mani questa sera, così poi mi racconti ......

mi dispiace non esserci........


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> BRAVO!
> mi raccomando di allungare le mani questa sera, così poi mi racconti ......
> 
> mi dispiace non esserci........


meglio se gli dici pure dove allungarle, che quello poi capisce fischi per fiaschi!


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> meglio se gli dici pure dove allungarle, che quello poi capisce fischi per fiaschi!


dici?
secondo me lo sa bene. Lui è uno che inzuppa....


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> dici?
> secondo me lo sa bene. Lui è uno che inzuppa....


il croissant nel cappuccino di sicuro!


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> il croissant nel cappuccino di sicuro!


mah....
vedrai che le donne questa sera torneranno a casa soddisfatte........


----------



## Bender (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> dici?
> secondo me lo sa bene. Lui è uno che inzuppa....


see come no, l'ultima volta è stato nella prima settimana di febbraio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi viene l'ansia da prestazione!!!


eh no dai, mi aspetto grandi cose, dopo tutto quello che ho letto di te, dopo l'incontro con oscuro:carneval::carneval::carneval:.
così almeno quando torno a savona, non passo nemmeno da casa, vado dritto dalla libraia e la bacio così senza chiedere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> mah....
> vedrai che le donne questa sera torneranno a casa soddisfatte........


Dipende da che si mangia...ma non dubito che il posto sia buono!


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> mah....
> vedrai che le donne questa sera torneranno a casa soddisfatte........


dici che non saranno tutte affette improvvisamente da secchezza vaginale?


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh no dai, mi aspetto grandi cose, dopo tutto quello che ho letto di te, dopo l'incontro con oscuro:carneval::carneval::carneval:.
> così almeno quando torno a savona, non passo nemmeno da casa, vado dritto dalla libraia e la bacio così senza chiedere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bender le basi, cazzo.
I baci non si chiedono!


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dipende da che si mangia...ma non dubito che il posto sia buono!


tu sei furbetta


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh no dai, mi aspetto grandi cose, dopo tutto quello che ho letto di te, dopo l'incontro con oscuro:carneval::carneval::carneval:.
> così almeno quando torno a savona, non passo nemmeno da casa, vado dritto dalla libraia e la bacio così senza chiedere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


perchè tu ad una donna in genere chiedi se puoi baciarla?  
Opporcoilclero...


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero, in alcuni casi un capolavoro


Già....


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender le basi, cazzo.
> I baci non si chiedono!


ecco, appunto.
Minchia...


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già....


Oscuro... bender ancora chiede ad una donna se può baciarla.
Vojo morì.
Cambia il titolo del thread...


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh no dai, mi aspetto grandi cose, dopo tutto quello che ho letto di te, dopo l'incontro con oscuro:carneval::carneval::carneval:.
> così almeno quando torno a savona, non passo nemmeno da casa, vado dritto dalla libraia e la bacio così senza chiedere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


invece di aspettare di tornare a casa per baciare la libraia, questa sera bacia Nicka, siediti vicino a lei, inizia la conversazione con un bel sorriso trasgressivo.... in poche parole usa il tuo charme.... :kiss:........:lecca:......:leccaculo:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dici che non saranno tutte affette improvvisamente da secchezza vaginale?


saranno belle umide.......


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*S*



zadig ha detto:


> Oscuro... bender ancora chiede ad una donna se può baciarla.
> Vojo morì.
> Cambia il titolo del thread...


Io pure,se il bacio è sul culo....


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender le basi, cazzo.
> I baci non si chiedono!


è un timido..... bacialo tu.... apeena lo vedi, senza dire una parola gli infili la lingua in bocca.... vedrai che reazione avrà............................................................................ :coglione:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io pure,se il bacio è sul culo....


manco se ti vedo........


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> invece di aspettare di tornare a casa per baciare la libraia, questa sera bacia Nicka, siediti vicino a lei, inizia la conversazione con un bel sorriso trasgressivo.... in poche parole usa il tuo charme.... :kiss:........:lecca:......:leccaculo:


io lo so come va a finire...

[video=youtube;33cL_qoRqg8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33cL_qoRqg8[/video]


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

Voi volete usarmi come esperimento scientifico!!!


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> manco se ti vedo........


Sono anaffettivo,ma sono anche un signore...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

comunque una cosa hai da insegnare a tutti bender: l'autoironia e se hai quella non puoi che essere sulla buona strada.


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono anaffettivo,ma sono anche un signore...


non ci posso credere..........
le donne in certe circostanze sono tutt'altro che signore......


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voi volete usarmi come esperimento scientifico!!!


vorrei.......... ma non come esperimento........


----------



## Bender (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender le basi, cazzo.
> I baci non si chiedono!


a ok quindi quando cammini per la strada o se vai in un negozio devi stare attenta che ti possa arrivare una lingua in bocca a tradimento


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*

cazzo ..... questa sera devi mostrare le tue performance.... devi salire sul tavolo e iniziare a fare lo spogliarello......


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vorrei.......... ma non come esperimento........


..


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a ok quindi quando cammini per la strada o se vai in un negozio devi stare attenta che ti possa arrivare una lingua in bocca a tradimento


ma dai......
ma questa sera tutto è lecito......


devi però iniziare tu...... loro faranno le riservate ovviamente


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Voi volete usarmi come esperimento scientifico!!!


Nicka tu sei nicka.Ma se non ci pensi tu chi?stappagli il prepuzio,addentagli un coglione,prendi a schicchere quella cappella solitaria e abbrutita dalla stessa mano amica.Mettigli un dito al sedere,insomma tutte cose che fai normalmente nella vita di tutti i giorni...


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ..



ohhh cazzo
ma non eri a pranzo?


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a ok quindi quando cammini per la strada o se vai in un negozio devi stare attenta che ti possa arrivare una lingua in bocca a tradimento


esattamente!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ohhh cazzo
> ma non eri a pranzo?


Sono dal parrucchiere e ti leggo............


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka tu sei nicka.Ma se non ci pensi tu chi?stappagli il prepuzio,addentagli un coglione,prendi a schicchere quella cappella solitaria e abbrutita dalla stessa mano amica.Mettigli un dito al sedere,insomma tutte cose che fai normalmente nella vita di tutti i giorni...


ma prima lascia iniziare lui...... vedrai............

E' CARICHISSIMO...............


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ohhh cazzo
> ma non eri a pranzo?


occhio che Farfalla mozzica.
A me ha mandato il Mossad solo perchè ho chiesto di guardarle il culo...


----------



## Bender (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma dai......
> ma questa sera tutto è lecito......
> 
> 
> devi però iniziare tu...... loro faranno le riservate ovviamente


già è tanto che vado, però ho tante domande da fare un po a tutti


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono dal parrucchiere e ti leggo............


ma non vai a mangiare? almeno avresti le mani impegnate ad usare le posate e non il cel


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



gas ha detto:


> ma prima lascia iniziare lui...... vedrai............
> 
> E' CARICHISSIMO...............


Parlamo de nicka mica fracazzi?guarda che nicka è una che parla poco,appena gli dici ciao sta gia ravandando con la bocca nei tuoi pantaloni...


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> occhio che Farfalla mozzica.
> A me ha mandato il Mossad solo perchè ho chiesto di guardarle il culo...


anche tu però..... perchè hai chiesto?.......


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> già è tanto che vado, però ho tante domande da fare un po a tutti


allora consiglio ai partecipanti di ordinare solo piatti freddi.
E tanta valeriana.


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> anche tu però..... perchè hai chiesto?.......


perchè non sono riuscito ad hackerare il pc, ahimè...


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*

A me lasciatemi farfalla,ho un conto in sospeso con quel culo....


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> già è tanto che vado, però ho tante domande da fare un po a tutti


ma dai.....
che cavolo di domande devi fare........ AGISCI.....


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parlamo de nicka mica fracazzi?guarda che nicka è una che parla poco,appena gli dici ciao sta gia ravandando con la bocca nei tuoi pantaloni...



è proprio questo suo atteggiamento che mi piace..........


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me lasciatemi farfalla,ho un conto in sospeso con quel culo....


FANTASTICO......... :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me lasciatemi farfalla,ho un conto in sospeso con quel culo....


e quello di Nicka? .......... senza parole.........


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> e quello di Nicka? .......... senza parole.........


Gia devastato...pijateve le briciole....


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

*BENDER*

questa sera ti siederai tra Farfalla e Nicka, per cui lasciati andare, faranno tutto loro......... :carneval:


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma dai.....
> che cavolo di domande devi fare........ AGISCI.....


mi sa che dovrà portarsi qualche uccello di riserva...


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gia devastato...pijateve le briciole....


anche tu però con quella proboscide


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi sa che dovrà portarsi qualche uccello di riserva...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gia devastato...pijateve le briciole....


il culo di Nicka è come il fegato di Prometeo!


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*SI*

Una batteria farfalla nicka con bender in mezzo....mamma mia il massimo,il giorno dopo puoi prendere anche il cazzo e darlo in pasto ai gabbiani,e incominciare a venderti il culo....finirà così...


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

*nicka*

è sparita, si starà già facendo un bidet ghiacciato..................


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una batteria farfalla nicka con bender in mezzo....mamma mia il massimo,il giorno dopo puoi prendere anche il cazzo e darlo in pasto ai gabbiani,e incominciare a venderti il culo....finirà così...


e se ci si mette pure Simy è obbligatorio il ricovero in sanatorio...


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> è sparita, si starà già facendo un bidet ghiacciato..................


S sta solo depilando e sta preparando al sua collezione di cazzi finti da competizione...


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una batteria farfalla nicka con bender in mezzo....mamma mia il massimo,il giorno dopo puoi prendere anche il cazzo e darlo in pasto ai gabbiani,e incominciare a venderti il culo....finirà così...


più che il giorno dopo, direi da non perdere il momento, la situazione, l'entusiasmo che Bender ci metterà......... 
secondo me ste 2 ragazze sta sera, lasceranno la macchina parcheggiata e torneranno a casa a piedi ...........


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Simy*



zadig ha detto:


> e se ci si mette pure Simy è obbligatorio il ricovero in sanatorio...


SImy?se è sveglia si...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (30 Aprile 2015)

io sto preparando lo zaino, tra poco esco


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> è sparita, si starà già facendo un bidet ghiacciato..................


oppure sta facendo stretching!


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> S sta solo depilando e sta preparando al sua collezione di cazzi finti da competizione...


è già depilata..... ha fatto la definitiva, non ha più un pelo nemmeno a volerlo cercare


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io sto preparando lo zaino, tra poco esco


pieno di preservativi?


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> io sto preparando lo zaino, tra poco esco


Preservati,ovatta,un bel cazzo finto,viagra,chialis....NON MI FAR FARE FIGURE DI MERDA,E QUANDO TI PRESENTI:A CAZZO DRITTO.


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> oppure sta facendo stretching!


è allenata....... non ne ha bisogno


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> è già depilata..... ha fatto la definitiva, non ha più un pelo nemmeno a volerlo cercare


ed io che credevo non ci fossero per usura!

Sono un malpensante...


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque una cosa hai da insegnare a tutti bender: l*'autoironia* e se hai quella non puoi che essere sulla buona strada.


vero.


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

*bender*



oscuro ha detto:


> Preservati,ovatta,un bel cazzo finto,viagra,chialis....NON MI FAR FARE FIGURE DI MERDA,E QUANDO TI PRESENTI:A CAZZO DRITTO.


appena le vedi,  le baci infilandole la lingua in bocca e prendendo le mani tra le tue, le fai toccare l'attrezzo


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preservati,ovatta,un bel cazzo finto,viagra,chialis....NON MI FAR FARE FIGURE DI MERDA,E QUANDO TI PRESENTI:A CAZZO DRITTO.


per presentarsi deve scansare il pisello, affacciarsi da dietro e dire: "ciao sono bender!"?


----------



## Bender (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preservati,ovatta,un bel cazzo finto,viagra,chialis....NON MI FAR FARE FIGURE DI MERDA,E QUANDO TI PRESENTI:A CAZZO DRITTO.


2 libri,playstation vita, e altri generi di svago e conforto, più il marsupio di ordinanza


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SImy?se è sveglia si...:rotfl::rotfl:




ma sarai un po' stronzo?


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero.


autoironia alla Woody Allen, ovvero mista ad autocommiserazione?


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sarai un po' stronzo?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




e tu che te ridi :ar:


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> 2 libri,*playstation* vita, e altri generi di svago e conforto, più il marsupio di ordinanza


la portano nicka e farfalla, non c'è bisogno della tua.


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> 2 libri,playstation vita, e altri generi di svago e conforto, più il marsupio di ordinanza


non oso immaginare cosa siano i "generi di svago" per te


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e tu che te ridi :ar:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> la portano nicka e farfalla, non c'è bisogno della tua.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> 2 libri,playstation vita, e altri generi di svago e conforto, più il marsupio di ordinanza


IL CLASSICO ZAINETTO DA PIJANCULO FURIOSO.NOOO!Cazzo ci fai con i libri?portati un bel vibratore,generi di svago?giornaletti zozzi?ok,di conforto?supposte modificate?ok....il masupio?anacronistico.Bender il look vuol dire tanto...fidati...il marsupio....ma che cazzo bender!!


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> ma sarai un po' stronzo?


Siiii:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


manda solo la vongola. fa la cortesia




oscuro ha detto:


> Siiii:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:ar:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

mi raccomando fate tante foto..... :foto:


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Dai*



Simy ha detto:


> manda solo la vongola. fa la cortesia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai sei sempre la supersimy.


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> manda solo la vongola. fa la cortesia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sa guidare...


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai sei sempre la supersimy.




:condom:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non sa guidare...


non è vero


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Dai*



Simy ha detto:


> :condom:


Bella batutta dai....:rotfl:se se sveglia....:rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai sei sempre la supersimy.





Simy ha detto:


> :condom:


appartatevi......


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> appartatevi......


Non le conviene...do dipendenza....


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non le conviene...do dipendenza....


sarà per questo motivo che incalza......


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> appartatevi......


nun j'aregge


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> sarà per questo motivo che incalza......


Incalza?Non si è ancora svegliata...:rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> nun j'aregge


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

ho le farfalle nel pc............................
......................................................
.......................................................


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non è vero


in effetti ho omesso una parte di frase: non sa guidare senza fare incidenti!


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> in effetti ho omesso una parte di frase: non sa guidare senza fare incidenti!


:facepalm:


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :facepalm:


ma tu ce la vedi a guidare per Roma? Sii sincera...
Se la magnano e cagano in un attimo!


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma tu ce la vedi a guidare per Roma? Sii sincera...
> Se la magnano e cagano in un attimo!


si deve abituare però. magari tragitti piccoli. magari nei giorni meno incasinati. però deve imparare.


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si deve abituare però. magari tragitti piccoli. magari nei giorni meno incasinati. però deve imparare.


allora non sai con chi hai a che fare.
Una volta ho provato ad insegnarle il minimo e a momenti je mozzico la testa come il conte Ugolino!


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> allora non sai con chi hai a che fare.
> Una volta ho provato ad insegnarle il minimo e a momenti je mozzico la testa come il conte Ugolino!



perché non hai pazienza. 
la aiuto io ho capito.


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> perché non hai pazienza.
> la aiuto io ho capito.


e sei disposta a sacrificare la tua bella macchinina, nuova nuova? la sua no, serve a me ed ha il GPS per il quality drive, e mi abbassa i punti che ho guadagnato giudando come un rincoglionito prudente!
No, dammi retta, meglio se va in bicicletta...


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e *sei disposta a sacrificare la tua bella macchinina, nuova nuova*? la sua no, serve a me ed ha il GPS per il quality drive, e mi abbassa i punti che ho guadagnato giudando come un rincoglionito prudente!
> No, dammi retta, meglio se va in bicicletta...



no 

:bici:


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no
> 
> :bici:


vedo che hai capito...
pedalare, vongola, pedalare!
Manco il motorino le faccio guidare, ci tengo!


----------



## Homer (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> io lo so come va a finire...
> 
> [video=youtube;33cL_qoRqg8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33cL_qoRqg8[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

Sappiate che sono sempre in tempo a disdire!!!


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vedo che hai capito...
> pedalare, vongola, pedalare!
> Manco il motorino le faccio guidare, ci tengo!


so una ragazzetta sveglia


----------



## Homer (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sappiate che sono sempre in tempo a disdire!!!



Non ne stai uscendo bene.....:facepalm::facepalm:

Riscattati, vieni vestita da suora....:up:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sappiate che sono sempre in tempo a disdire!!!


perchè non ci sono io?


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> autoironia alla Woody Allen, ovvero mista ad autocommiserazione?


Allen è un gran figlio di puttana, è autoironico ma l'autocommiserazione è finta.


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sappiate che sono sempre in tempo a disdire!!!


poche storie: vai e spella lo scroto di bender a furia di leccate! Fatti venire la lingua come quella dei gatti!


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Allen è un gran figlio di puttana, è autoironico ma l'autocommiserazione è finta.


grandissimo figlio di puttana, concordo.
Lui è tutto finto.


----------



## Homer (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> poche storie: vai e spella lo scroto di bender a furia di leccate! *Fatti venire la lingua come quella dei gatti*!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> poche storie: vai e spella lo scroto di bender a furia di leccate! *Fatti venire la lingua come quella dei gatti*!


:facepalm:


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> so una ragazzetta sveglia


mica te le regalano le macchinine, fai bene ad averne cura ed a tenerla distante dalla vongola!
Se vuoi le diamo lezioni di guida al Luneur...


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mica te le regalano le macchinine, fai bene ad averne cura ed a tenerla distante dalla vongola!
> *Se vuoi le diamo lezioni di guida al Luneur*...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma l'hanno riaperto?


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


aspè, me ne è venuta un'altra:
Vai e ingoia le palle di bender, tanto da farti venire il doppio gozzo come Gioppino!


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :facepalm:


l'umorismo così fine e pacato non puoi comprenderlo e/o capirlo: sei femmina!


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> l'umorismo così fine e pacato non puoi comprenderlo e/o capirlo: *sei femmina*!



e che femmina, aggiungerei 

tsè


:ar:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> occhio che Farfalla mozzica.
> A me ha mandato il Mossad solo perchè ho chiesto di guardarle il culo...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Inizio burrascoso in effetti


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

*farfalla*

ma sei andata dal parrucchiere per Bender?


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Inizio burrascoso in effetti


sì ma intanto il culo nisba, non si è visto ancora...
Fammelo vedere prima che se ne impossessi Oscuro e che lo renda irriconoscibile!


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma l'hanno riaperto?


perchè è/è stato chiuso?


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> perchè è/è stato chiuso?


nel 2008


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma sei andata dal parrucchiere per Bender?


se bender è uno stallone come speri, neanche si dovrebbe accorgere se una donna è bionda, mora, pelata, come è vestita...
Fregancazzo, ogni buco è trincea!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma non vai a mangiare? almeno avresti le mani impegnate ad usare le posate e non il cel


Le mani le impegno come meglio credo 



oscuro ha detto:


> A me lasciatemi farfalla,ho un conto in sospeso con quel culo....





gas ha detto:


> FANTASTICO......... :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:



Un altro aggettivo non ce l'avevi? Mi sale l'orticaria


gas ha detto:


> questa sera ti siederai tra Farfalla e Nicka, per cui lasciati andare, faranno tutto loro......... :carneval:





oscuro ha detto:


> Una batteria farfalla nicka con bender in mezzo....mamma mia il massimo,il giorno dopo puoi prendere anche il cazzo e darlo in pasto ai gabbiani,e incominciare a venderti il culo....finirà così...





Nicka ha detto:


> Sappiate che sono sempre in tempo a disdire!!!


Non provarci nemmeno



gas ha detto:


> ma sei andata dal parrucchiere per Bender?





zadig ha detto:


> sì ma intanto il culo nisba, non si è visto ancora...
> Fammelo vedere prima che se ne impossessi Oscuro e che lo renda irriconoscibile!


Per il resto siete una massa di scemi ma mi fate morire dal ridere:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> nel 2008


minchia, non mi hanno detto niente!
Sgriderò chi di dovere.
E quindi la ruota panoramica e tutto il resto non c'è più?
Cosa ci hanno fatto... un McDonald o un campo rom?


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :facepalm:


Simy aiutami!!!


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> minchia, non mi hanno detto niente!
> Sgriderò chi di dovere.
> E quindi la ruota panoramica e tutto il resto non c'è più?
> Cosa ci hanno fatto... un McDonald o un campo rom?


cazzo eppure viviamo nella stessa città

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

lo stanno ristrutturando... prima o poi, probabilmente, riaprirà
io sono preoccupata per tutti i parcheggiatori abusivi che lavoravano li, chissà che fine avranno fatto :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Simy aiutami!!!


Ma hai visto lo zainetto del bender?play,generi di conforto....uno zainetto da pijanculo furente...


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Simy aiutami!!!


passa a prenderti yuma stasera


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

*WARNING!*

Bender, cosa importantissima: dopo che le avrai abbondantemente profanate in tutti gli orifizi con tutti i mezzi che hai a disposizone, NON CHIEDERE loro se gli è piaciuto: è peggio che chiedere ad una donna se puoi baciarla!


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> passa a prenderti yuma stasera


Buon giorno...


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno...


:blee:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le mani le impegno come meglio credo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :blee:


Dorimito bene?


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> cazzo eppure viviamo nella stessa città
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


eh ma tu fai vita mondana e vivi li vicino... 

Magari fa la fine dell'acquario di Roma...


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai visto lo zainetto del bender?play,generi di conforto....uno zainetto da pijanculo furente...


ha inserito nello zainetto anche le conchiglie del mare


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno...


e mica è sveglia: ha installato un risponditore automatico!


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> e mica è sveglia: ha installato un risponditore automatico!


Dicevo io...


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

:dito::dito::dito::dito::dito::dito::dito::dito:


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :dito::dito::dito::dito::dito::dito::dito::dito:


vediamo se ti sei svegliata, con una domanda difficile: la tipa del tuo avatar ha una fiocina in mano: sta a significare che fa la pesca selettiva e non a scrascico?


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vediamo se ti sei svegliata, con una domanda difficile: la tipa del tuo avatar ha una fiocina in mano: *sta a significare che fa la pesca selettiva *e non a scrascico?



ovvio, te sembro una che non seleziona? 
inoltre è utile per uccidere chi non sa stare al proprio posto 

comunque è una lancia, non una fiocina


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio, te sembro una che non seleziona?
> inoltre è utile per uccidere chi non sa stare al proprio posto
> 
> comunque è una lancia, non una fiocina


ok, ora sei sveglia!


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Bender sarà già ad Alessandria?


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> Bender sarà già ad Alessandria?


speriamo passi ai controlli anti-terrorismo... Il marsupio è cosa sospetta!


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> speriamo passi ai controlli anti-terrorismo... Il marsupio è cosa sospetta!


secondo me, nell'agitazione si sarà dimenticato di mettere le mutande


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> secondo me, nell'agitazione si sarà dimenticato di mettere le mutande


Si,e non è un male visto il colore....


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e non è un male visto il colore....


colore?


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> colore?


Gialle davanti,marrone dietro...


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sì ma intanto il culo nisba, non si è visto ancora...
> Fammelo vedere prima che se ne impossessi Oscuro e che lo renda irriconoscibile!





gas ha detto:


>





oscuro ha detto:


> A me lasciatemi farfalla,ho un conto in sospeso con quel culo....


buongiorno a tutti e 3.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti e 3.


Ma oh sei proprio geloso....Non fanno in tempo manco a fiatare e subito li becchi gli spasimanti


----------



## Homer (30 Aprile 2015)

Chi avrebbe detto un anno fa che il Bender si sarebbe unito ad una cena con altri 20 sconosciuti?? E per di più con intenzioni cuccatorie.....da ammirare


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gialle davanti,marrone dietro...


ho fatto una domanda ovvia....


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma oh sei proprio geloso....Non fanno in tempo manco a fiatare e subito li becchi gli spasimanti


perchè dice che il calcio non gli piace più...... :rotfl:


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti e 3.


si oscura la vallata, c'è perplesso in picchiata!


[video=youtube;nrTf2Kcv1wg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrTf2Kcv1wg[/video]


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> perchè dice che il calcio non gli piace più...... :rotfl:


troppi... corner?


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> perchè dice che il calcio non gli piace più...... :rotfl:


Lo credo bene:rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> troppi... corner?


troppi calci.....nel culo....


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> troppi calci.....nel culo....


bisogna distrarlo... facciamo uscire il lecter che è in lui!


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> troppi calci.....nel culo....





zadig ha detto:


> bisogna distrarlo... facciamo uscire il lecter che è in lui!


potrebbe non essere una buona idea :nuke:


----------



## zadig (30 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> potrebbe non essere una buona idea :nuke:


daje, facce vede' che sai fare!


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Allen è un gran figlio di puttana, è autoironico ma l'autocommiserazione è finta.


minchia...non c'è nessun o più presuntuoso di lui, altro che commiserazione


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia...non c'è nessun o più presuntuoso di lui, altro che commiserazione


appunto, quella che mostra in film come Annie Hall o Provaci ancora Sam è fasulla.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> appunto, quella che mostra in film come Annie Hall o Provaci ancora Sam è fasulla.


più che fasulla è strumentale .


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> appunto, quella che mostra in film come* Annie Hall *o Provaci ancora Sam è fasulla.


a mè il finale aveva commosso,per il fatto che avesse cercato il lieto fine almeno nella commedia e pensavo che il film fosse un pò autobiografico


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Bella*



Bender ha detto:


> a mè il finale aveva commosso,per il fatto che avesse cercato il lieto fine almeno nella commedia e pensavo che il film fosse un pò autobiografico


Mattiaa.....tutto bene?


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattiaa.....tutto bene?


ciao si tutto bene, domani scendo in una grotta vera e propria son passato per chiedere informazioni all'istruttore, sai cosa mi ha detto,che mi muovo meglio degli altri e ne ha parlato con gli altri istruttori e concordano,solo che non mi fido di cosa posso fare e non oso, mah vedremo domani, c'è un punto in cui sarò nel vuoto totale, me lo ha detto oggi,insiste a dire che potrebbe anche essere un  problema di regolazione dell'imbrago.
poi sono passato in libreria e ho parlato un pò con la libraia. ero li che girovagavo tra gli scaffali e per caso è venuta a sistemare vicino a dove guardavo io, così avevo l'alibi pronto e le ho chiesto di un libro e abbiamo parlato un po, ho fatto la tessera e ho ordinato un altro libro e quando l'ho saluta mi ha detto buona giornata ho risposto anche a te e sembrava non se lo aspettasse perchè ha detto hooo grazie e ha fatto un bellissimo sorriso.
si può essere contenti per così poco, sembra assurdo lo so


----------



## zadig (2 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ciao si tutto bene, domani scendo in una grotta vera e propria son passato per chiedere informazioni all'istruttore, sai cosa mi ha detto,che mi muovo meglio degli altri e ne ha parlato con gli altri istruttori e concordano,solo che non mi fido di cosa posso fare e non oso, mah vedremo domani, c'è un punto in cui sarò nel vuoto totale, me lo ha detto oggi,insiste a dire che potrebbe anche essere un  problema di regolazione dell'imbrago.
> poi sono passato in libreria e ho parlato un pò con la libraia. ero li che girovagavo tra gli scaffali e per caso è venuta a sistemare vicino a dove guardavo io, così avevo l'alibi pronto e le ho chiesto di un libro e abbiamo parlato un po, ho fatto la tessera e ho ordinato un altro libro e quando l'ho saluta mi ha detto buona giornata ho risposto anche a te e sembrava non se lo aspettasse perchè ha detto hooo grazie e ha fatto un bellissimo sorriso.


vai che è caldaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*Sai*



Bender ha detto:


> ciao si tutto bene, domani scendo in una grotta vera e propria son passato per chiedere informazioni all'istruttore, sai cosa mi ha detto,che mi muovo meglio degli altri e ne ha parlato con gli altri istruttori e concordano,solo che non mi fido di cosa posso fare e non oso, mah vedremo domani, c'è un punto in cui sarò nel vuoto totale, me lo ha detto oggi,insiste a dire che potrebbe anche essere un  problema di regolazione dell'imbrago.
> poi sono passato in libreria e ho parlato un pò con la libraia. ero li che girovagavo tra gli scaffali e per caso è venuta a sistemare vicino a dove guardavo io, così avevo l'alibi pronto e le ho chiesto di un libro e abbiamo parlato un po, ho fatto la tessera e ho ordinato un altro libro e quando l'ho saluta mi ha detto buona giornata ho risposto anche a te e sembrava non se lo aspettasse perchè ha detto hooo grazie e ha fatto un bellissimo sorriso.
> si può essere contenti per così poco, sembra assurdo lo so



Sai mattia stanotte tornavo da fuori...autostrada...andavo veloce e mi sei venuto in mente,e mi veniva da ridere...!Pensavo all'anno scorso a quanto eri pesante...e adesso ti butti dalle rocce,vai nelle grotte,ti prendi il treno e te ne vai ai raduni.....insomma mi è stato chiesto che avevo da ridere....:rotfl::rotfl:!Qualcuno ha detto che ti ho adottato....a me prende il dubbio che tu hai adottato me,io ti leggo e mi metti di buon umore...:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai mattia stanotte tornavo da fuori...autostrada...andavo veloce e mi sei venuto in mente,e mi veniva da ridere...!Pensavo all'anno scorso a quanto eri pesante...e adesso ti butti dalle rocce,vai nelle grotte,ti *prendi il treno *e te ne vai ai raduni.....insomma mi è stato chiesto che avevo da ridere....:rotfl::rotfl:!Qualcuno ha detto che ti ho adottato....a me prende il dubbio che tu hai adottato me,io ti leggo e mi metti di buon umore...:rotfl:


il treno per me non è mai stato un problema, come il fermarmi in giro fuori la notte.
sai il problema vero qual'era che mentre facevo il viaggio in treno, mi rendevo conto che ero solo, perchè tutti i viaggi lunghi li ho sempre fatti con lei,poi è salita una ragazza a genova e si è seduta nel sedile di fronte a mè, bè nel modo di vestire nella fisionomia nei capelli lunghi e arrotolati in testa col nodo e in tante cose era molto simile alla mia ex, poi ha tirato fuori un libro di stefano benni e li davvero mi è presa male, per un tratto del viaggio quasi sembrava surreale, sembrava di farlo ancora con lei,poi è scesa a pavia. mi costa dirlo ma l'ho pensato quando l'ho letto e forse è vero quello che ha detto JB che lei era il mio scudo dalle persone e dai problemi


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> il treno per me non è mai stato un problema, come il fermarmi in giro fuori la notte.
> sai il problema vero qual'era che mentre facevo il viaggio in treno, mi rendevo conto che ero solo, perchè tutti i viaggi lunghi li ho sempre fatti con lei,poi è salita una ragazza a genova e si è seduta nel sedile di fronte a mè, bè nel modo di vestire nella fisionomia nei capelli lunghi e arrotolati in testa col nodo e in tante cose era molto simile alla mia ex, poi ha tirato fuori un libro di stefano benni e li davvero mi è presa male, per un tratto del viaggio quasi sembrava surreale, sembrava di farlo ancora con lei,poi è scesa a pavia. mi costa dirlo ma l'ho pensato quando l'ho letto e forse è vero quello che ha detto JB che lei era il mio scudo dalle persone e dai problemi



Calma mattia...calma!A me già sembri un altro....calma.:up:Un altro pò e qui dentro soli tutte le donne....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:OVVIAMENTE UNA BATTUTA...!


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Calma mattia...calma!A me già sembri un altro....calma.:up:Un altro pò e qui dentro soli tutte le donne....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:OVVIAMENTE UNA BATTUTA...!


comunque ero molto più tranquillo oggi a parlare con la libraia,domani ci sarà da ridere sul serio, proverò a fare qualche foto, sai cosa mi sta aiutando forse, la consapevolezza di essere accettato per come sono


----------



## Homer (2 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque ero molto più tranquillo oggi a parlare con la libraia,domani ci sarà da ridere sul serio, proverò a fare qualche foto, sai cosa mi sta aiutando forse, la consapevolezza di essere accettato per come sono


E ci voleva una cazzo di cena per fartelo capire?:facepalm:


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> E ci voleva una cazzo di cena per fartelo capire?:facepalm:


è che penso troppo, lo sai anche perchè son venuto alla cena, perchè qui nel forum le cose erano cambiate e un po vi avevo conosciuti, con le persone che non conosco fuori, il mio stato d'animo rimane invariato.
passami il paragone ma questo forum per conoscere le persone è stato come badoo per conoscere le ragazze


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è che penso troppo, lo sai anche perchè son venuto alla cena, perchè qui nel forum le cose erano cambiate e un po vi avevo conosciuti, con le persone che non conosco fuori, il mio stato d'animo rimane invariato.
> passami il paragone ma questo forum per conoscere l*e persone è stato come badoo per conoscere le ragazze*



:facepalm:


----------



## Bender (2 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :facepalm:


volevo intendere che una persona si avvicina per gradi, inizia a prendere confidenza, non che gli utenti del forum sono come le ragazze di badoo:carneval::carneval::carneval:
ma non sapevo come spiegarmi


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Tu non ti preoccupare, pensa a tornare a casa con le tue gambe, Sbri avrà un trattamento molto simile.......a lei serviranno punti di sutura


azzerola questa l'ho letta adesso. Anvedi, avere letto prima... mi tocca tornare a Milano apposta adesso.


----------



## Bender (3 Maggio 2015)

*in partenza*

tra poco esco per andare,spero vada tutto bene, perchè questa volta si starà allo stretto e non so quanto mi potranno aiutare se mi blocco da qualche parte, stasera sul tardi se sono tutto intero scrivo qualcosa


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2015)

*però...*

'anvedi il Bender


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> 'anvedi il Bender


tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio ...


----------



## Homer (3 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> azzerola questa l'ho letta adesso. Anvedi, avere letto prima... mi tocca tornare a Milano apposta adesso.


Ti aspetto ma cambiamo ristorante, il motel lo scegli te....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ti aspetto ma cambiamo ristorante, il motel lo scegli te....



Una casa protetta può andare bene?


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2015)

*Bè*



Simy ha detto:


> tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio ...



Ora che ho lanciato mattia...posso defilarmi piano piano.....


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ora che ho lanciato mattia...posso defilarmi piano piano.....


Guarda che di strada da fare ce n'è ancora molta!


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che di strada da fare ce n'è ancora molta!



Ci sei tu,c'è zadig.c'è nobody,homer,simy..tutta gente con sberle di carne mica da poco....bisogna anche capire quando è il momento di farsi da parte....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sei tu,c'è zadig.c'è nobody,homer,simy..tutta gente con sberle di carne mica da poco....bisogna anche capire quando è il momento di farsi da parte....


Sberle di carne ...nicka e Simy ? :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sberle di carne ...nicka e Simy ? :singleeye:



Si!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si!:rotfl:


che è successo negli ultimi giorni ? Mutazioni ?


----------



## Homer (3 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sberle di carne ...nicka e Simy ? :singleeye:


Si, c'è chi la carne l'ha sotto e chi sopra....


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, c'è chi la carne l'ha sotto e chi sopra....


E chi sopra e sotto!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, c'è chi la carne l'ha sotto e chi sopra....





Nicka ha detto:


> E chi sopra e sotto!


:rotfl:Ah ecco


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sberle di carne ...nicka e Simy ? :singleeye:


stavo per fare la stessa domanda... :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, c'è chi la carne l'ha sotto e chi sopra....





Nicka ha detto:


> E chi sopra e sotto!



:fischio:


----------



## Homer (3 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E chi sopra e sotto!



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ora che ho lanciato mattia...posso defilarmi piano piano.....





oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sei tu,c'è zadig.c'è nobody,homer,simy..tutta gente con sberle di carne mica da poco....bisogna anche capire quando è il momento di farsi da parte....


eh no dai mi ero affezzionato, davvero


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

*dentro un tombino*

più si va avanti e più quello che ho fatto prima mi sembrava molto più semplice,oggi siamo arrivati sul posto intorno alle 11,30,siamo iniziati a scendere intorno alle 12,00 e l'ultimo è uscito(io) alle 19,45.
c'è da dire che 30 minuti li ho impiegati per percorrere l'ultimo tratto, il più stretto, dove all'entrata scendendo per gravità e a forza ero passato, ma a risalire è stata sofferenza e disperazione,praticamente avevo le ginocchia in gola e salivo di pochi centimetri alla volta a volte nemmeno mi spostavo.per il resto è andata abbastanza bene, le foto sono in progressione temporale.


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Dai mattia...per ora resto a vedere le tue evoluzioni,fra quanto ti butti con il paracadute?:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai mattia...per ora resto a vedere le tue evoluzioni,fra quanto ti butti con il paracadute?:rotfl:


questo corso lo avevo molto sottovalutato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, non pensavo che era  così dura, e andando avanti sarà peggio,senza contare che poi finito il corso loro continuano l'attività tutto l'anno,e ci hanno già invitato a continuare. la cosa brutta è che se sei in difficoltà, devi perforza trovare un modo perchè se no non ne esci


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> questo corso lo avevo molto sottovalutato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, non pensavo che era  così dura, e andando avanti sarà peggio,senza contare che poi finito il corso loro continuano l'attività tutto l'anno,e ci hanno già invitato a continuare. la cosa brutta è che se sei in difficoltà, devi perforza trovare un modo perchè se no non ne esci


Come nella vita....!La paura è necessaria,la paura è normale,bisogna gestirla e non farsi condizionare!


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> questo corso lo avevo molto sottovalutato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, non pensavo che era  così dura, e andando avanti sarà peggio,senza contare che poi finito il corso loro continuano l'attività tutto l'anno,e ci hanno già invitato a continuare. *la cosa brutta è che se sei in difficoltà, devi perforza trovare un modo perchè se no non ne esci*


:up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> :up:



Carissimo ma  ne vogliamo parlare del nostro mattia?


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Carissimo ma  ne vogliamo parlare del nostro mattia?


 sta finalmente acquistando una buona fiducia in se stesso... la libraia ha le ore contate  sbagliavo, pensando che il corso speleo non andasse bene... invece lo sta mettendo alla prova di brutto!


----------



## Homer (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sta finalmente acquistando una buona fiducia in se stesso... la libraia ha le ore contate  sbagliavo, pensando che il corso speleo non andasse bene... invece lo sta mettendo alla prova di brutto!


Concordo, non è da tutti infilarsi in quei pertugi, adesso gli manca il "pertugio" finale....


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2015)

complimenti Bender, un bel coraggio ad entrare in quel tombino!
io non lo avrei


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Concordo, non è da tutti infilarsi in quei pertugi, adesso gli manca il "pertugio" finale....



A me fa molto piacere vederlo così.L'importante è che stia bene con se stesso,quando stai bene con te stesso stai bene pure con gli altri,le donne sono  problemi,piacevoli problemi,ma sempre problemi.


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> complimenti Bender, un bel coraggio ad entrare in quel tombino!
> io non lo avrei



Ti accompagno io,se vieni a roma ti porto in tutti i tombini che vuoi...:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti accompagno io,se vieni a roma ti porto in tutti i tombini che vuoi...:rotfl:



....non vedo l'ora:singleeye:...


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ....non vedo l'ora:singleeye:...


Vale pure se vengo su io...promesso.


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vale pure se vengo su io...promesso.


ok, ti aspetto al primo tombino!
sono quella fuori


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ok, ti aspetto al primo tombino!
> sono quella fuori



Ok,io vengo con il bender....porta un'amica,dolce e non aggressiva,comprensiva,non pregiudicata,morigerata,composta,educata,assennata,melliflua,magari simpatica,ora le vorrei così.:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,io vengo con il bender....porta un'amica,dolce e non aggressiva,comprensiva,non pregiudicata,morigerata,composta,educata,assennata,melliflua,magari simpatica,ora le vorrei così.:rotfl:



ah, quindi diciamo una qualsiasi delle utentesse


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*No*



free ha detto:


> ah, quindi diciamo una qualsiasi delle utentesse



Le utentesse sono virtuali,io parlavo del reale.Non hai un'amica così?


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*

ciao Bender, sono stata contenta di sapere che sei stato alla cena, e che sei stato bene!!

alla grande :up:


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sta finalmente acquistando una buona fiducia in se stesso...* la libraia ha le ore contate*  sbagliavo, pensando che il corso speleo non andasse bene... invece lo sta mettendo alla prova di brutto!


per quanta fiducia possa avere, tieni sempre conto che poi la decisione la prende lei, sempre che poi non sia già impegnata, capissi se lo è oppure no sarrebbe già molto


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Bender, sono stata contenta di sapere che sei stato alla cena, e che sei stato bene!!
> 
> alla grande :up:


si la cena è andata molto bene,gran cena tutto a base di pesce, molto buono, e ho azzardato anche a bere del vino e un po di limoncello.poi ho parlato quasi un po con tutti, a piccole dosi:rotfl:,per lo più ascoltavo


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si la cena è andata molto bene,gran cena tutto a base di pesce, molto buono, e ho azzardato anche a bere del vino e un po di limoncello.poi ho parlato quasi un po con tutti, a piccole dosi:rotfl:,per lo più ascoltavo


sono proprio contenta!!


----------



## gas (4 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si la cena è andata molto bene,gran cena tutto a base di pesce, molto buono, e *ho azzardato anche a bere del vino e un po di limoncello.poi ho parlato quasi un po con tutti, a piccole dosi:rotfl:,per lo più *ascoltavo


da uomo saggio :up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> si la cena è andata molto bene,gran cena tutto a base di pesce, molto buono, e ho azzardato anche a bere del vino e un po di limoncello.poi ho parlato quasi un po con tutti, a piccole dosi:rotfl:,per lo più ascoltavo



Arrivata la mia risposta?


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per quanta fiducia possa avere, *tieni sempre conto che poi la decisione la prende lei*, sempre che poi non sia già impegnata, capissi se lo è oppure no sarrebbe già molto


ma questo è ovvio... tu puoi prendere la decisione di farti avanti. Se è impegnata te lo dirà lei, non preoccuparti


----------



## gas (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arrivata la mia risposta?


no


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arrivata la mia risposta?


si certo,sto ancora pensando, ma non è facile sai, riguardo alla paura è vero che serve,per farti tenere l'attenzione alta e i sensi più acuti per il pericolo, ma se ci si abitua troppo alla paura, forse si prendono alla leggera alcune situazioni pericolose e si rischia di più.
sto ancora pensando a cosa risponderti, non è per nulla facile e non credo ci sia risposta assolutamente giusta o assolutamente sbagliata


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma questo è ovvio... tu puoi prendere la decisione di farti avanti. Se è impegnata te lo dirà lei, non preoccuparti


adesso lo so che verrò criticato, ma è quello che penso ora, questa cosa di andare in libreria per vederla, magari parlarci un pò, guardarla, scambiarci qualche sorriso, è l'unica cosa che mi lascia di buon umore, per un poco durante la giornata, lo so che non è nulla, ma se mi facessi avanti e non andasse, bè mi toglierei anche questa piccola soddisfazione, è un po come il gatto di schrodinger,finchè non apri la scatola tutto è possibile


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> si certo,sto ancora pensando, ma non è facile sai, riguardo alla paura è vero che serve,per farti tenere l'attenzione alta e i sensi più acuti per il pericolo, ma se ci si abitua troppo alla paura, forse si prendono alla leggera alcune situazioni pericolose e si rischia di più.
> sto ancora pensando a cosa risponderti, non è per nulla facile e non credo ci sia risposta assolutamente giusta o assolutamente sbagliata


Quelli come me imparano  a conviverci....ogni cazzo di giorno.


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quelli come me imparano  a conviverci....ogni cazzo di giorno.


io una volta ho visto un fotografo che andava in zone di guerra che diceva in un intervista che doveva sempre continuare a tornare, perchè una volta abituato ad alcune sensazioni, quando tornava in italia alla vita normale era tutto ovattato e non viveva bene, lo so che questo è un caso estremo, però credo che ci si possa abituare a tutto e non mi sembra così un bene.
puoi conviverci e assecondarla, oppure puoi evitarla, comunque ho capito, davvero


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> io una volta ho visto un fotografo che andava in zone di guerra che diceva in un intervista che doveva sempre continuare a tornare, perchè una volta abituato ad alcune sensazioni, quando tornava in italia alla vita normale era tutto ovattato e non viveva bene, lo so che questo è un caso estremo, però credo che ci si possa abituare a tutto e non mi sembra così un bene.
> puoi conviverci e assecondarla, oppure puoi evitarla, comunque ho capito, davvero



Bender ci dobbiamo anche rassegnare al fatto che non possiamo controllare tutto.Tu sai che io gioco a pallone?ecco la settimana scorsa non ho giocato perché uno di quelli che giocava tempo fa nella mia squadra...è deceduto a soli 60 anni....veniva a fare il tifo,aveva un rapporto particolare con me....mi chiedeva sempre per quale cazzo di motivo corro sempre...!Faceva fatica a venire in macchina con me...un uomo buono,mite,un pezzo di pane,sempre lento e composto...per assurdo se ne andato velocemente nel giro di qualche secondo...!Come facevo a spiegargli che corro per fuggire dai miei fantasmi e tormenti?quando un pensiero mi opprime io spingo e vado...mi sale un po' il cuore in gola...mi sento vivo....che devo fare?


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender ci dobbiamo anche rassegnare al fatto che non possiamo controllare tutto.Tu sai che io gioco a pallone?ecco la settimana scorsa non ho giocato perché uno di quelli che giocava tempo fa nella mia squadra...è deceduto a soli 60 anni....veniva a fare il tifo,aveva un rapporto particolare con me....mi chiedeva sempre per quale cazzo di motivo corro sempre...!Faceva fatica a venire in macchina con me...un uomo buono,mite,un pezzo di pane,sempre lento e composto...per assurdo se ne andato velocemente nel giro di qualche secondo...!Come facevo a spiegargli che corro per fuggire dai miei fantasmi e tormenti?*quando un pensiero mi opprime io spingo e vado*...mi sale un po' il cuore in gola...mi sento vivo....che devo fare?


ho capito, ma non hai paura di abituarti a quella sensazione e di dover fare di più, per avere gli stessi risultati, di dover spostare il limite.non puoi controllare tutto è vero, ma alcune cose puoi cercare di metterle in condizioni che non avvengano. li al corso ad esempio ci sono 2 metodi per montare gli attrezzi uno è più comodo e pratico, ma ha una remota possibilità che una parte di equipaggiamento si incastri e in quel caso scendi giù in caduta libera, con l'altro metodo è fisicamente impossibile, poi certo ci sono sempre altre variabili, però se magari non te la vai a cercare aiuta un po le probabilità no.


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*NO*



Bender ha detto:


> ho capito, ma non hai paura di abituarti a quella sensazione e di dover fare di più, per avere gli stessi risultati, di dover spostare il limite.non puoi controllare tutto è vero, ma alcune cose puoi cercare di metterle in condizioni che non avvengano. li al corso ad esempio ci sono 2 metodi per montare gli attrezzi uno è più comodo e pratico, ma ha una remota possibilità che una parte di equipaggiamento si incastri e in quel caso scendi giù in caduta libera, con l'altro metodo è fisicamente impossibile, poi certo ci sono sempre altre variabili, però se magari non te la vai a cercare aiuta un po le probabilità no.



Mattia ho imparato ad essere fatalista.Non è che corro sempre,ci mancherebbe,ogni tanto...prendo e parto....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> adesso lo so che verrò criticato, ma è quello che penso ora, questa cosa di andare in libreria per vederla, magari parlarci un pò, guardarla, scambiarci qualche sorriso, è l'unica cosa che mi lascia di buon umore, per un poco durante la giornata, lo so che non è nulla, ma se mi facessi avanti e non andasse, bè mi toglierei anche questa piccola soddisfazione,* è un po come il gatto di schrodinger,finchè non apri la scatola tutto è possibile*


ah però! Pure le citazioni di meccanica quantistica


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia ho imparato ad essere fatalista.Non è che corro sempre,ci mancherebbe,ogni tanto...prendo e parto....:rotfl:


io invece penso sempre al peggio che possa accadere, così se capita, non dovrebbe sorprendermi più di tanto.
e valuto se prendere o no certi rischi, il più delle volte è no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*E si*



Bender ha detto:


> io invece penso sempre al peggio che possa accadere, così se capita, non dovrebbe sorprendermi più di tanto.
> e valuto se prendere o no certi rischi, il più delle volte è no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 E no!E se dovessi pensare al peggio ogni volta,mi vendo la macchina,e mi compro un panda diesel da pijanculo furente.:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah però! Pure le citazioni di meccanica quantistica


tra quello e il principio di indeterminazione di heisemberg, e l'albero che se cade in una foresta dove non c'è nessuno che lo possa sentire non produce rumore, li senti in continuazione citati in varie serie e poi vai a controllare per curiosità, e pare tanto una bella favoletta che ti dice che in fondo nulla è deciso e tutto può essere ed è bello crederci a volte


----------



## zadig (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no!E se dovessi pensare al peggio ogni volta,mi vendo la macchina,e mi compro un panda diesel da pijanculo furente.:rotfl:


allora devi comprarti una macchina come quella del conte!


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no!E se dovessi pensare al peggio ogni volta,mi vendo la macchina,e mi compro un *panda diesel da pijanculo furente*.:rotfl:


è economica,affidabile,spendi poco di assicurazione e bollo,c'è l'ha mio padre, ma è la 4x4:rotfl:
e poi direttamente da fight club.Tu non sei il tuo lavoro. Non sei la quantità di soldi che  hai in banca; non sei la macchina che guidi né il contenuto del tuo  portafogli. Non sei i tuoi vestiti di marca. Sei la canticchiante e  danzante merda del mondo.​scusa ma non potevo resistere


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*No*



zadig ha detto:


> allora devi comprarti una macchina come quella del conte!



Io?devo solo impazzire.Per me la macchina è emozione e adrenalina...


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*E si*



Bender ha detto:


> è economica,affidabile,spendi poco di assicurazione e bollo,c'è l'ha mio padre, ma è la 4x4:rotfl:
> e poi direttamente da fight club.Tu non sei il tuo lavoro. Non sei la quantità di soldi che  hai in banca; non sei la macchina che guidi né il contenuto del tuo  portafogli. Non sei i tuoi vestiti di marca. Sei la canticchiante e  danzante merda del mondo.​scusa ma non potevo resistere



La panda è un mezzo di trasporto,a me l'auto mi deve eccitare,mi deve stuzzicare,mi deve emozionare,non voglio una macchina che hanno tanti,me deve attizzà....io devo guardarla con lo sguardo da pesce lesso....


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La panda è un mezzo di trasporto,a me l'auto mi deve eccitare,mi deve stuzzicare,mi deve emozionare,non voglio una macchina che hanno tanti,me deve attizzà....io devo guardarla con lo sguardo da pesce lesso....


si ho capito, la vedi oltre la funzione che ha,un po come chi colleziona qualcosa, io prima collezionavo coltelli, lo avresti mai detto


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> si ho capito, la vedi oltre la funzione che ha,un po come chi colleziona qualcosa, io prima collezionavo coltelli, lo avresti mai detto


Ecco bravo.E poi la macchina non è un mezzo di trasporto,io interagisco con lei...un giorno vieni a farti un giro con me e capirai...


----------



## Bender (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco bravo.E poi la macchina non è un mezzo di trasporto,io interagisco con lei...un giorno vieni a farti un giro con me e capirai...


me lo immagino come interagisci


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> me lo immagino come interagisci



Fidati che capirai.....peccato non posso andarci in pista,freni sottodimensionati.


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> me lo immagino come interagisci



dovresti vederla


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> dovresti vederla


Sentirla?


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sentirla?


anche


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *tra quello e il principio di indeterminazione di heisemberg*, e l'albero che se cade in una foresta dove non c'è nessuno che lo possa sentire non produce rumore, li senti in continuazione citati in varie serie e poi vai a controllare per curiosità, e pare tanto una bella favoletta che ti dice che in fondo nulla è deciso e tutto può essere *ed è bello crederci a volte*


a quelle cose puoi crederci sempre, sono certezze acquisite. Ma sono le meno strane... se ti piace l'argomento in pm ti mando qualche spunto che se ti va puoi approfondire, qui saremmo troppo ot. Sembra paradossale ma possono aiutare anche nel quotidiano.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Cosa cazzo combina oggi il mio MITO MATTIA?da dove ti butti?in quale grotta entrerai?attenterai alle virtù di quale donna?


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa cazzo combina oggi il mio MITO MATTIA?da dove ti butti?in quale grotta entrerai?attenterai alle virtù di quale donna?


mi sa che l'Amico tuo è un bel "volpino"......


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa cazzo combina oggi il mio MITO MATTIA?da dove ti butti?in quale grotta entrerai?attenterai alle virtù di quale donna?


mi fa piacere parlare con te, sempre, ma esageri mi metti in imbarazzo,ieri sera ero andato a fare il mio solito giro per concluderlo alla libreria, lei c'era era insieme a una collega,mancava poco all'orario di chiusura 5 minuti, così ho detto aspetto e quando esce provo ad avvicinarla e dirgli qualcosa, tanto ormai non è più buio alle 20, bè viene l'ora ed entrano molte donne prima 3 poi altre 2 , poi ancora un paio si siedono in fondo alla libreria a un tavolino basso,ho aspettato ancora un pò ogni tanto passavo e sbirciavo dentro, forse mi ha anche notato una volta, poi alle 21 sono andato via, chissà se era un gruppo di lettura o altro, la cosa strana  è che erano tutte donne, capissi se è fidanzata o no, quando sono in libreria con la collega non l'ho mai sentita parlare di un fidanzato.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> mi fa piacere parlare con te, sempre, ma esageri mi metti in imbarazzo,ieri sera ero andato a fare il mio solito giro per concluderlo alla libreria, lei c'era era insieme a una collega,mancava poco all'orario di chiusura 5 minuti, così ho detto aspetto e quando esce provo ad avvicinarla e dirgli qualcosa, tanto ormai non è più buio alle 20, bè viene l'ora ed entrano molte donne prima 3 poi altre 2 , poi ancora un paio si siedono in fondo alla libreria a un tavolino basso,ho aspettato ancora un pò ogni tanto passavo e sbirciavo dentro, forse mi ha anche notato una volta, poi alle 21 sono andato via, chissà se era un gruppo di lettura o altro, la cosa strana  è che erano tutte donne, capissi se è fidanzata o no, quando sono in libreria con la collega non l'ho mai sentita parlare di un fidanzato.


Esagero?un anno fà ci smantellavi i coglioni ogni giorno,adesso sei l'utente più splendido del forum:up:,e ti metto in imbarazzo?ma dai che alle donne quelli che si imbarazzano non piacciono...!Senti, hai notato se porta fedine al dito sta tipa?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> mi sa che l'Amico tuo è un bel "volpino"......


Non è il mio amico,è IL MIO NUOVO MITO INSIEME A NICKA.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esagero?un anno fà ci smantellavi i coglioni ogni giorno,*adesso sei l'utente più splendido del forum*:up:,e ti metto in imbarazzo?ma dai che alle donne quelli che si imbarazzano non piacciono...!Senti, hai notato se porta fedine al dito sta tipa?


...

Mannaggia la troia.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Mannaggia la troia.


Ti butti dalle rocce tu?io no.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> a quelle cose puoi crederci sempre, sono certezze acquisite. Ma sono le meno strane... se ti piace l'argomento in pm ti mando qualche spunto che se ti va puoi approfondire, qui saremmo troppo ot. Sembra paradossale ma possono aiutare anche nel quotidiano.


mandale anche a me Nob! :up:


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi fa piacere parlare con te, sempre, ma esageri mi metti in imbarazzo,ieri sera ero andato a fare il mio solito giro per concluderlo alla libreria, lei c'era era insieme a una collega,mancava poco all'orario di chiusura 5 minuti, così ho detto aspetto e quando esce provo ad avvicinarla e dirgli qualcosa, tanto ormai non è più buio alle 20, bè viene l'ora ed entrano molte donne prima 3 poi altre 2 , poi ancora un paio si siedono in fondo alla libreria a un tavolino basso,*ho aspettato ancora un pò ogni tanto passavo e sbirciavo dentro*, forse mi ha anche notato una volta, poi alle 21 sono andato via, chissà se era un gruppo di lettura o altro, la cosa strana  è che erano tutte donne, capissi se è fidanzata o no, quando sono in libreria con la collega non l'ho mai sentita parlare di un fidanzato.


Non esagerare a sbirciare dentro perchè rischi di passare per quello che non sei e magari lei esce dalla porta sul retro


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti butti dalle rocce tu?io no.:rotfl:


Comunque Mattia il buio t'avrebbe aiutato, mortacci tua.


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esagero?un anno fà ci smantellavi i coglioni ogni giorno,adesso sei l'utente più splendido del forum:up:,e ti metto in imbarazzo?ma dai che alle donne quelli che si imbarazzano non piacciono...!*Senti, hai notato se porta fedine al dito sta tipa?*



Secondo te fa la differenza?? Abbiamo esempi lampanti sul forum dell'esatto contrario.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Homer ha detto:


> Secondo te fa la differenza?? Abbiamo esempi lampanti sul forum dell'esatto contrario.


Intanto approcciare una impegnata da una single è diverso.....


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi fa piacere parlare con te, sempre, ma esageri mi metti in imbarazzo,ieri sera ero andato a fare il mio solito giro per concluderlo alla libreria, lei c'era era insieme a una collega,mancava poco all'orario di chiusura 5 minuti, così ho detto aspetto e quando esce provo ad avvicinarla e dirgli qualcosa, tanto ormai non è più buio alle 20, bè viene l'ora ed entrano molte donne prima 3 poi altre 2 , poi ancora un paio si siedono in fondo alla libreria a un tavolino basso,ho aspettato ancora un pò ogni tanto passavo e sbirciavo dentro, forse mi ha anche notato una volta, poi alle 21 sono andato via, chissà se era un gruppo di lettura o altro, la cosa strana  è che erano tutte donne, capissi se è fidanzata o no, quando sono in libreria con la collega non l'ho mai sentita parlare di un fidanzato.


invece di aspettare fuori saresti dovuto entrare per un saluto e magari intandola, vista l'ora, un aperitivo....


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto approcciare una impegnata da una single è diverso.....


A favore di quale delle due??


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo te fa la differenza?? Abbiamo esempi lampanti sul forum dell'esatto contrario.


Penso che Mattia, tra i vari milioni di menate inutili in testa, avrà sicuramente anche quella.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esagero?un anno fà ci smantellavi i coglioni ogni giorno,adesso sei l'utente più splendido del forum:up:,e ti metto in imbarazzo?ma dai che alle donne quelli che si imbarazzano non piacciono...!Senti,* hai notato se porta fedine al dito sta tipa*?


è la prima cosa che ho guardato,non porta anelli, anche se una volta uno l'aveva, ma non era una fede era uno a fascia con tanti brillantini tutti in serie per tutta la lunghezza o quasi.
non voglio essere al centro dell'attenzione davvero, racconto quello che faccio qui perchè mi piace poterlo condividere con qualcuno, vito che con la mia ex, tutto quello che millantava, sul fatto che ci saremmo sentiti, che lei ci sarebbe sempre stata poi se lo è rimangiato, così non potendolo raccontare a lei lo racconto qui, parlo del corso speleo, non della libraia:carneval:. e poi forse lei ha notato che c'è l'ho io ancora la fedina al dito:facepalm:ma è un anello normale, d'argento semplice è che non l'ho mai più tolto, pensando ch se per caso avessi incontrato la mia ex lo avesse notato, lo so che sono un coglione


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mandale anche a me Nob! :up:


si poi non ti ho risposto nob ma lo spunto mi interessa, che tanto ora di libri ne compro molti di più


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> A favore di quale delle due??


Credo sia solo diverso....!La single bisogna capire se è in una fase di transizione,di chiusura io di apertura....

Quella impegnata bisogna capire che donna è,che storia ha,insomma...questione di fase....


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è la prima cosa che ho guardato,non porta anelli, anche se una volta uno l'aveva, ma non era una fede era uno a fascia con tanti brillantini tutti in serie per tutta la lunghezza o quasi.
> non voglio essere al centro dell'attenzione davvero, racconto quello che faccio qui perchè mi piace poterlo condividere con qualcuno, vito che con la mia ex, tutto quello che millantava, sul fatto che ci saremmo sentiti, che lei ci sarebbe sempre stata poi se lo è rimangiato, così non potendolo raccontare a lei lo racconto qui, parlo del corso speleo, non della libraia:carneval:. e poi forse lei ha notato che c'è l'ho io ancora la fedina al dito:facepalm:ma è un anello normale, d'argento semplice è che *non l'ho mai più tolto, pensando ch se per caso avessi incontrato la mia ex lo avesse notato, lo so che sono un coglione*


*
*
Bender togli questo anello*.* e se la libraia lo vede e pensa che sei impegnato? che la guardi, ci provi a parlare ma sei impegnato? che cosa pensi che potrebbe pensare di te? :facepalm:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è la prima cosa che ho guardato,non porta anelli, anche se una volta uno l'aveva, ma non era una fede era uno a fascia con tanti brillantini tutti in serie per tutta la lunghezza o quasi.
> non voglio essere al centro dell'attenzione davvero, racconto quello che faccio qui perchè mi piace poterlo condividere con qualcuno, vito che con la mia ex, tutto quello che millantava, sul fatto che ci saremmo sentiti, che lei ci sarebbe sempre stata poi se lo è rimangiato, così non potendolo raccontare a lei lo racconto qui, parlo del corso speleo, non della libraia:carneval:. *e poi forse lei ha notato che c'è l'ho io ancora la fedina al dito:facepalm:ma è un anello normale, d'argento semplice è che non l'ho mai più tolto, pensando ch se per caso avessi incontrato la mia ex lo avesse notato, lo so che sono un coglione*


Ma coglione è riduttivo e non rende l'idea appieno.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non esagerare a sbirciare dentro perchè rischi di passare per quello che non sei e magari lei esce dalla porta sul retro


eh lo so, ma stavo guardando i libri in vetrina, ogni tanto anche altri si fermano a guardare i nuovi titoli, solo che poi effettivamente guardavo verso il fondo della libreria dove c'era lei


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> eh lo so, ma stavo guardando i libri in vetrina, ogni tanto anche altri si fermano a guardare i nuovi titoli, solo che poi effettivamente guardavo verso il fondo della libreria dove c'era lei


Ti piace tanto?


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque Mattia il buio t'avrebbe aiutato, mortacci tua.


il buio, si immaginati sei una ragazza è inizio marzo non c'è stato ancora il cambio dell'ora sono le 20,10 e ti si avvicina uno sconosciuto verso di te dove li intorno non c'e quasi nessuno, non era davvero il caso


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> [/B]
> Bender togli questo anello*.* e se la libraia lo vede e pensa che sei impegnato? che la guardi, ci provi a parlare ma sei impegnato? che cosa pensi che potrebbe pensare di te? :facepalm:


ma prima di pensarlo dovrebbe chiederlo, e poi credo che se riesco a parlare lo capisca subito che non sono il tipo, ma lo toglierò ha perfettamente ragione


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che Mattia, tra i vari milioni di menate inutili in testa, avrà sicuramente anche quella.





Bender ha detto:


> *è la prima cosa che ho guardato*,non porta anelli, anche se una volta uno l'aveva, ma non era una fede era uno a fascia con tanti brillantini tutti in serie per tutta la lunghezza o quasi.
> non voglio essere al centro dell'attenzione davvero, racconto quello che faccio qui perchè mi piace poterlo condividere con qualcuno, vito che con la mia ex, tutto quello che millantava, sul fatto che ci saremmo sentiti, che lei ci sarebbe sempre stata poi se lo è rimangiato, così non potendolo raccontare a lei lo racconto qui, parlo del corso speleo, non della libraia:carneval:. e poi forse lei ha notato che c'è l'ho io ancora la fedina al dito:facepalm:ma è un anello normale, d'argento semplice è che non l'ho mai più tolto, pensando ch se per caso avessi incontrato la mia ex lo avesse notato, lo so che sono un coglione


Come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mandale anche a me Nob! :up:


ok


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti piace tanto?


mi piace molto, per quanto ti può piacere una persona che non conosci, ma vedi nel modo di agire e fare, nei sorrisi, nella gentilezza. penso che mi piaccia molto, se solo il fatto che quando vado in libreria e c'è e magari le parlo anche per poco o la saluto solo con un ciao, e questo poi mi lascia il buon umore per un bel pò fino a sera


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi fa piacere parlare con te, sempre, ma esageri mi metti in imbarazzo,ieri sera ero andato a fare il mio solito giro per concluderlo alla libreria, lei c'era era insieme a una collega,mancava poco all'orario di chiusura 5 minuti, così ho detto aspetto e quando esce provo ad avvicinarla e dirgli qualcosa, tanto ormai non è più buio alle 20, bè viene l'ora ed entrano molte donne prima 3 poi altre 2 , poi ancora un paio si siedono in fondo alla libreria a un tavolino basso,ho aspettato ancora un pò ogni tanto passavo e sbirciavo dentro, forse mi ha anche notato una volta, poi alle 21 sono andato via, chissà se era un gruppo di lettura o altro, la cosa strana  è che erano tutte donne, capissi se è fidanzata o no, quando sono in libreria con la collega non l'ho mai sentita parlare di un fidanzato.


cioè... sei stato un'ora li fuori a fare il coglione? Un'ora?
Fossi una donna non te la darei manco in fotografia perchè credo lei voglia un uomo, non un bambino insicuro.
O ci provi, o molli il colpo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> mi piace molto, per quanto ti può piacere una persona che non conosci, ma vedi nel modo di agire e fare, nei sorrisi, nella gentilezza. penso che mi piaccia molto, se solo il fatto che quando vado in libreria e c'è e magari le parlo anche per poco o la saluto solo con un ciao, e questo poi mi lascia il buon umore per un bel pò fino a sera


Molto fine,non troppo truccata,carina ma semplice....


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il buio, si immaginati sei una ragazza è inizio marzo non c'è stato ancora il cambio dell'ora sono le 20,10 e ti si avvicina uno sconosciuto verso di te dove li intorno non c'e quasi nessuno, non era davvero il caso


Mattia sei brutto come la morte, il buio avrebbe coperto se non altro parte delle tue fattezze.


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il buio, si immaginati sei una ragazza è inizio marzo non c'è stato ancora il cambio dell'ora sono le 20,10 e ti si avvicina uno sconosciuto verso di te dove li intorno non c'e quasi nessuno, non era davvero il caso


Per quanto mi riguarda non mi piacciono questi approcci stile imboscata, a parer mio non ne usciresti con gran stile.
Forse sarebbe più presentabile un contatto dentro la libreria, mentre chiedi info, mentre sei alla cassa, etc....


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi piace molto, per quanto ti può piacere una persona che non conosci, ma vedi nel modo di agire e fare, nei sorrisi, nella gentilezza. penso che mi piaccia molto, *se solo il fatto che quando vado in libreria e c'è e magari le parlo anche per poco o la saluto solo con un ciao, e questo poi mi lascia il buon umore per un bel pò fino a sera*


bella! Cose del genere vanno assecondate, vedi di darti una mossa... è ora di conoscerla prima che arrivi qualcun'altro


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non mi piacciono questi approcci stile imboscata, a parer mio non ne usciresti con gran stile.
> Forse sarebbe più presentabile un contatto dentro la libreria, mentre chiedi info, mentre sei alla cassa, etc....


Quoto, basta con questi agguati, deve trovare il momento giusto, entrare e parlarle!


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo sia solo diverso....!La single bisogna capire se è in una fase di transizione,*di chiusura* io di apertura....
> 
> Quella impegnata bisogna capire che donna è,che storia ha,insomma...questione di fase....


scusa ma quanto dovrebbe durare la fase di chiusura, perchè la mia ex dopo un mese conosceva il nuovo e dopo due mesi che mi aveva lasciato si ci metteva insieme.
comunque tutti questi tecnicismi mi piacciono, sei un vero esperto:up:


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mattia sei brutto come la morte, il buio avrebbe coperto se non altro parte delle tue fattezze.


certo che a incoraggiamenti eh...


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> cioè... sei stato un'ora li fuori a fare il coglione? Un'ora?
> Fossi una donna non te la darei manco in fotografia perchè credo lei voglia un uomo, non un bambino insicuro.
> O ci provi, o molli il colpo.



Zadig....per cortesia!!


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> bella! Cose del genere vanno assecondate, vedi di darti una mossa... è ora di conoscerla prima che arrivi qualcun'altro


sai cosa c'è?
Secondo me al bender piace sicuramente la libraia, ma ora è passato così tanto tempo che la sta idealizzando, un po' come nei cartoni animati.
La tipa sicuramente si è accorta che il bender gli ronza attorno da un bel pezzo, e si fa grasse risate.
E se pure ci poteva essere un interesse ora probabilmente le sarà scemato.


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Zadig....per cortesia!!


il medico pietoso fa la piaga purulenta...


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non mi piacciono questi approcci stile imboscata, a parer mio non ne usciresti con gran stile.
> Forse sarebbe più presentabile un contatto dentro la libreria, mentre chiedi info, mentre sei alla cassa, etc....


già ma magari con la collega li affinco visto che sono a un metro una dall'altra non sarebbe a suo agio, a volte resta sola, ma beccare il momento senza collega ne cienti non è semplice, comunque sull'imboscata concordo con te


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> cioè... sei stato un'ora li fuori a fare il coglione? Un'ora?
> Fossi una donna non te la darei manco in fotografia perchè credo lei voglia un uomo, non un bambino insicuro.
> O ci provi, o molli il colpo.


sono stato si fuori ma mica seduto davanti alla libreria, ero a 50 metri e poi ho passeggiato li davanti un paio di volte quando passava altra gente sul marciapiede


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo che a incoraggiamenti eh...


Ne ha e ne ha avuti fin troppi di quelli.


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sono stato si fuori ma mica seduto davanti alla libreria, ero a 50 metri e poi ho passeggiato li davanti un paio di volte quando passava altra gente sul marciapiede


Bender lo sai che io sto dalla parte tua ma ha ragione Zadig, sembri un maniaco a fare così


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sai cosa c'è?
> Secondo me al bender piace sicuramente la libraia, ma ora è passato così tanto tempo che la sta idealizzando, un po' come nei cartoni animati.
> La tipa sicuramente si è accorta che il bender gli ronza attorno da un bel pezzo, e si fa grasse risate.
> *E se pure ci poteva essere un interesse ora probabilmente le sarà scemato*.


ecco ma perchè una si deve annoiare di essere al centro dell'attenzione di una persona? comunque manca davverro poco ieri ero praticamente pronto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> scusa ma quanto dovrebbe durare la fase di chiusura, perchè la mia ex dopo un mese conosceva il nuovo e dopo due mesi che mi aveva lasciato si ci metteva insieme.
> comunque tutti questi tecnicismi mi piacciono, sei un vero esperto:up:


Bender le donne sono diverse da noi uomini.Se una donna ti vuole lasciare ti lascia domani,ma l'aveva già deciso 4 mesi prima...con tutti i vantaggi del caso....
Se decidiamo noi di lasciare la nostra donna,decidiamo oggi e lasciamo domani..con le conseguenze del caso...che siamo dei fregnoni che poi tornano sui loro passi....
Io mi metto nella categoria maschile...ma SIA CHIARO CHE CON GLI UOMINI NON C'ENTRO UN CAZZO.

La fase di chiusura?ci son tante variabili,io dico sempre che ci sono dei tempi tecnici da rispettare...dai 4 mesi ai 18 mesi...anche di più...dipende dalla storia,dal coinvolgimento,dalla sofferenza....!

La tua ex?caro mattia la tua ex si era già staccata da mesi...e che tu non volevi accettarlo....esperto?mi sento solo molto donna....


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ecco ma perchè una si deve annoiare di essere al centro dell'attenzione di una persona? comunque manca davverro poco ieri ero praticamente pronto.


non è che si annoia, è che se ti senti spiata, osservata e "seguita" magari te imparanoi, o no? :facepalm:


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ecco ma perchè una si deve annoiare di essere al centro dell'attenzione di una persona? comunque manca *davverro poco ieri ero praticamente pronto.*


Madoooo che ansia, stanotte rimerremo tutti collegati al forum....:rotfl::rotfl:

Bender ti stai caricando di così tanta ansia che quando la vedrai di fronte inizierai a sputacchiare, balbettare ed esce fuori un casino......disinvolto, devi essere disinvolto. L'hai fatto alla cena con 19 persone (ops, 21 con Pinocchio e Geppetto arrivati dopo), lo devi essere per forza anche qui.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Bender lo sai che io sto dalla parte tua ma ha ragione Zadig, sembri un maniaco a fare così


lo so che stai dalla mia parte, ma la differenza tra una persona romantica e un maniaco a volte secondo mè sta nel fatto che la persona piaccia oppure no
comunque ho ordinato un libro quando lo andrò a ritirare, così tra una cosa e l'altra a bruciapelo le chiederò se le andrebbe di fare un giro per parlare un po quando finisce di lavorare


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che stai dalla mia parte, ma* la differenza tra una persona romantica e un maniaco a volte secondo mè sta nel fatto che la persona piaccia oppure no*
> comunque ho ordinato un libro quando lo andrò a ritirare, così tra una cosa e l'altra a bruciapelo le chiederò se le andrebbe di fare un giro per parlare un po quando finisce di lavorare


 touché 

oh bravo! approccia :up: a che ora vai?


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che stai dalla mia parte, ma la differenza tra una persona romantica e un maniaco a volte secondo mè sta nel fatto che la persona piaccia oppure no
> comunque ho ordinato un libro quando lo andrò a ritirare, così tra una cosa e l'altra a bruciapelo le chiederò se le andrebbe di fare un giro per parlare un po quando finisce di lavorare


Persona romantica?
Semmai dovresti dire che "la differenza tra una persona insicura e un maniaco a volte secondo me sta nel fatto che la persona piaccia oppure no".
Ma comunque la frase resta una cazzata.
Poi se lei è una sciroccata come te, magari non si è rotta i coglioni. Sempre se le interessi.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Madoooo che ansia, stanotte rimerremo tutti collegati al forum....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Bender ti stai caricando di così tanta ansia che quando la vedrai di fronte inizierai a sputacchiare, balbettare ed esce fuori un casino......disinvolto, devi essere disinvolto. L'hai fatto alla cena con 19 persone (ops, 21 con Pinocchio e Geppetto arrivati dopo), lo devi essere per forza anche qui.


il contesto è parecchio diverso, non per sminuire la cena, ma non sarà una conversazione leggera con lei esordirò con una domanda abbastanza importante e impegnativa, comunque dai non ho mai balbettatto in vita mia, forse mi scapperebbero dei lunghi silenzi o delle frasi un pò vaghe


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che stai dalla mia parte, ma la differenza tra una persona romantica e un maniaco a volte secondo mè sta nel fatto che la persona piaccia oppure no
> comunque ho ordinato un libro quando lo andrò a ritirare, così tra una cosa e l'altra a bruciapelo* le chiederò se le andrebbe di fare un giro per parlare un po quando finisce di lavorare*


Bender, invitala a prendere un aperitivo. Qualcosa. Quale a fare un giro per parlare. Se le dici una roba così con quella faccia e lespressione vacua che sicuaramente avrai cazzo ti ritrovi in caserma con un maresciallo che ti punta una lampada in faccia sputacchiandoti ovunque mentre ti urla domande a caso in quattro secondi netti.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sai cosa c'è?
> Secondo me al bender piace sicuramente la libraia*, ma ora è passato così tanto tempo che la sta idealizzando*, un po' come nei cartoni animati.
> La tipa sicuramente si è accorta che il bender gli ronza attorno da un bel pezzo, e si fa grasse risate.
> E se pure ci poteva essere un interesse ora probabilmente le sarà scemato.


quello è sicuro... come è quasi certo che lei se ne sia accorta, le donne hanno un radar che  fa il culo a quello di un incrociatore lanciamissili  e se la conosce inizialmente magari la idealizzerà anche di più. Ma l'importante è che si butti, poi come va va... la cosa importante per lui è che con quella che verrà dopo sarà in discesa.


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bender, invitala a prendere un aperitivo. Qualcosa. Quale a fare un giro per parlare. Se le dici una roba così con quella faccia e lespressione vacua che sicuaramente avrai cazzo ti ritrovi in caserma con un maresciallo che ti punta una lampada in faccia sputacchiandoti ovunque mentre ti urla domande a caso in quattro secondi netti.


porcaputtana anche invitarla alla classica collezione di farfalle sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender le donne sono diverse da noi uomini.Se una donna ti vuole lasciare ti lascia domani,ma l'aveva già deciso 4 mesi prima...con tutti i vantaggi del caso....
> Se decidiamo noi di lasciare la nostra donna,decidiamo oggi e lasciamo domani..con le conseguenze del caso...che siamo dei fregnoni che poi tornano sui loro passi....
> Io mi metto nella categoria maschile...ma SIA CHIARO CHE CON GLI UOMINI NON C'ENTRO UN CAZZO.
> 
> ...


lo so,ma quando è andata a vivere per conto suo, mi scriveva lei per raccontarmi e a volte se non le rispondevo subito perchè non vedevo il messaggio un po si offendeva e pensava lo facessi apposta, quando le ho chiesto come mai mi scrivesse spesso , mi ha detto che lo faceva per me perchè sapeva che non l'avevo detto a nessuno e che ero solo


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quello è sicuro... come è quasi certo che lei se ne sia accorta, le donne hanno un radar che  fa il culo a quello di un incrociatore lanciamissili  e se la conosce inizialmente magari la idealizzerà anche di più. Ma l'importante è che si butti, poi come va va... la cosa importante per lui è che con quella che verrà dopo sarà in discesa.


concordo.
Infatti deve invitarla ad uscire - e subito- così almeno saprà se lei è interessata a conoscerlo oppure no.
Se va, va. Se non va, si dedica ad un'altra.
Si vive pure meglio in questo modo, più sereni!


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Bender, invitala a prendere un aperitivo. Qualcosa. Quale a fare un giro per parlare.* Se le dici una roba così con quella faccia e lespressione vacua che sicuaramente avrai cazzo ti ritrovi in caserma con un maresciallo che ti punta una lampada in faccia sputacchiandoti ovunque mentre ti urla domande a caso in quattro secondi netti.



Ecco, il nostra caro JB ti ha dato un buon consoglio


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so,ma quando è andata a vivere per conto suo, mi scriveva lei per raccontarmi e a volte se non le rispondevo subito perchè non vedevo il messaggio un po si offendeva e pensava lo facessi apposta, *quando le ho chiesto come mai mi scrivesse spesso , mi ha detto che lo faceva per me perchè sapeva che non l'avevo detto a nessuno e che ero solo*


cazzate: era per il controllo e per marcare ancora il territorio.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Persona romantica?
> Semmai dovresti dire che "la differenza tra una persona insicura e un maniaco a volte secondo me sta nel fatto che la persona piaccia oppure no".
> Ma comunque la frase resta una cazzata.
> Poi se lei è una sciroccata come te, magari non si è rotta i coglioni. Sempre se le interessi.


magari quello che intendi per sciroccata, per mè è la persona perfetta, punti di vista


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che stai dalla mia parte, *ma la differenza tra una persona romantica e un maniaco a volte secondo mè sta nel fatto che la persona piaccia oppure no*
> comunque ho ordinato un libro quando lo andrò a ritirare, così tra una cosa e l'altra a bruciapelo le chiederò se le andrebbe di fare un giro per parlare un po quando finisce di lavorare


non male, però questa digliela almeno al secondo appuntamento


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non male, però questa digliela almeno al secondo appuntamento


così poi non ci sarà il terzo, quello in cui si ciula!


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> magari quello che intendi per sciroccata, per mè è la persona perfetta, punti di vista


caro coglionazzo, forse non sai che le donne con cui stiamo insieme concorrono a farci crescere.
Anche se la storia poi finisce, hanno lasciato qualcosa che può migliorarci e farci crescere. Idem per loro.
Ma se ti metti con sciroccate come te non crescerai mai e resterai per sempre uno sciroccato.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bender, invitala a prendere un aperitivo. Qualcosa. Quale a fare un giro per parlare. Se le dici una roba così con quella faccia e lespressione vacua che sicuaramente avrai cazzo *ti ritrovi in caserma con un maresciallo che ti punta una lampada in faccia sputacchiandoti ovunque mentre ti urla domande a caso in quattro secondi netti*.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> così poi non ci sarà il terzo, quello in cui si ciula!


ahahahahahah per quello dicevo al secondo, speravo che concludesse al primo


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> concordo.
> Infatti deve invitarla ad uscire - e subito- così almeno saprà se lei è interessata a conoscerlo oppure no.
> Se va, va. Se non va, si dedica ad un'altra.
> Si vive pure meglio in questo modo, più sereni!


ora come ora mi spaventa meno passare una notte dentro una grotta solo, che propormi a lei, davvero non scherzo, lo so che sarà un attimo, ma per mè sarebbe davverro la prima volta che lo faccio


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> lo so,ma quando è andata a vivere per conto suo, mi scriveva lei per raccontarmi e a volte se non le rispondevo subito perchè non vedevo il messaggio un po si offendeva e pensava lo facessi apposta, quando le ho chiesto come mai mi scrivesse spesso , mi ha detto che lo faceva per me perchè sapeva che non l'avevo detto a nessuno e che ero solo


Caro io mio amico mattia.Vedi ti ho sempre scritto che non c'è cosa peggiore di quando una donna prova tenerezza e pietà per il suo ex uomo,quello è proprio il momento che non torna più,quante volte ti ho scritto sta cosa?
Dovevi sbatterci la testa...e ok.

A me  ha detto culo,io mi sono sempre aggrappato al mio orgoglio del cazzo...ed è stata la mia rovina...e la mia salvezza.....!


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ora come ora mi spaventa meno passare una notte dentro una grotta solo, che propormi a lei, davvero non scherzo, lo so che sarà un attimo, ma per mè sarebbe davverro la prima volta che lo faccio



Ciao

fallo e basta. Cosa potrà mai accadere di così drammatico? 
Una passeggiata ... poi la musica viene da sé ... e saprai che melodia si suona. 


sienne


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ora come ora mi spaventa meno passare una notte dentro una grotta solo, che propormi a lei, davvero non scherzo, lo so che sarà un attimo, ma per mè sarebbe davverro la prima volta che lo faccio


che testadicazzo... stare con una donna è una cosa naturale ed innata, mentre stare in una grotta no.
Tu mi sa che ti sei intrippato troppo con videogiochi ed altre realtà virtuali.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro io mio amico mattia.Vedi ti ho sempre scritto che non c'è cosa peggiore *di quando una donna prova tenerezza e pietà per il suo ex uomo,quello è proprio il momento che non torna più*,quante volte ti ho scritto sta cosa?
> Dovevi sbatterci la testa...e ok.
> 
> A me  ha detto culo,io mi sono sempre aggrappato al mio orgoglio del cazzo...ed è stata la mia rovina...e la mia salvezza.....!


verità immutabile... è una legge universale.


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fallo e basta. Cosa potrà mai accadere di così drammatico?
> Una passeggiata ... poi la musica viene da sé ... e saprai che melodia si suona.
> ...


bender, te lo dice anche una donna (per l'ennesima volta)!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> verità immutabile... è una legge universale.


Si....brutto quando la vita non ti sorprende più a soli 43 anni....:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> caro coglionazzo, forse non sai che le donne con cui stiamo insieme concorrono a farci crescere.
> Anche se la storia poi finisce, hanno lasciato qualcosa che può migliorarci e farci crescere. Idem per loro.
> Ma se ti metti con sciroccate come te non crescerai mai e resterai per sempre uno sciroccato.


ma tu davvero quando vai in giro per la strada, ti guardi attorno e decidi chi è degno e chi no, chi un coglione e pesi tutti così. a mè invece piace pensare che non ci sarà mai una persona superiore ad un altra in ogni contesto e in tutti gli aspetti, ci sarà anche solo una cosa in cui è meglio.


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro io mio amico mattia.Vedi ti ho sempre scritto che non c'è cosa peggiore di quando una donna prova tenerezza e pietà per il suo ex uomo,quello è proprio il momento che non torna più,quante volte ti ho scritto sta cosa?
> Dovevi sbatterci la testa...e ok.
> 
> A me  ha detto culo,io mi sono sempre aggrappato al mio orgoglio del cazzo...ed è stata la mia rovina...e la mia salvezza.....!


concordo: l'orgoglio da pischello mi ha creato grossi problemi e mi ha portato a fare belle cazzate, ma ora che ho imparato a dosarlo è la mia ancora di salvezza.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....brutto quando la vita non ti sorprende più a soli 43 anni....:rotfl:


sui fondamentali non sorprende più, vero... però nel generale c'è sempre da imparare


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma tu davvero quando vai in giro per la strada, ti guardi attorno e decidi chi è degno e chi no, chi un coglione e pesi tutti così. a mè invece piace pensare che non ci sarà mai una persona superiore ad un altra in ogni contesto e in tutti gli aspetti, ci sarà anche solo una cosa in cui è meglio.


no: ti dico che sei un coglione perchè sono mesi che ti leggo.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> che testadicazzo... stare con una donna è una cosa naturale ed innata, mentre stare in una grotta no.
> Tu mi sa che ti sei intrippato troppo con videogiochi ed altre realtà virtuali.


stare in una grotta l'ho già provato, se si tratta solamente di aspettare sapendo già l'esito di come andrà, di pazienza ne ho infinita, li è tutto incerto è un incognita, le sue reazioni, senza contare che quando tornerò in libreria anche le colleghe sapranno che sono il coglione che ci ha provato tutto qui


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> stare in una grotta l'ho già provato, se si tratta solamente di aspettare sapendo già l'esito di come andrà, di pazienza ne ho infinita, li è tutto incerto è un incognita, le sue reazioni, senza contare che quando tornerò in libreria anche le colleghe sapranno che sono il coglione che ci ha provato tutto qui


Bender devi cambiare grotta!!!!
Porca di quella miseriaccia ladra!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> concordo: l'orgoglio da pischello mi ha creato grossi problemi e mi ha portato a fare belle cazzate, ma ora che ho imparato a dosarlo è la mia ancora di salvezza.


E quando ti lascia .... gli dicik,noi non ci siamo mai conosciuti,da domani io sono un estraneo,puoi anche evitare di salutarmi.....e SPARISCI....cazzo,come tornano....e quando tornano... gli dici ancora...:mi spiace ma non ho tempo da dedicarti....grandioso....:rotfl::rotfl:tranne il fatto che dentro stai nà merda....perchè lei ti è ancora nel cuore...e non ti perdonerai facilmente una cosa del genere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:eh.....:rotfl::rotfl:questa è la mia cazzo di vita.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> sui fondamentali non sorprende più, vero... però nel generale c'è sempre da imparare


Sono cresciuto troppo veloce...sindrome da rigetto.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fallo e basta. Cosa potrà mai accadere di così drammatico?
> Una passeggiata ... poi la musica viene da sé ... e saprai che melodia si suona.
> ...


tanto lo farò credo si sia capito, ma la passeggiata non la do di certo per scontata


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> stare in una grotta l'ho già provato, se si tratta solamente di aspettare sapendo già l'esito di come andrà, di pazienza ne ho infinita, li è tutto incerto è un incognita, le sue reazioni, senza contare che quando tornerò in libreria anche le colleghe sapranno che sono il coglione che ci ha provato tutto qui



Ciao

chi sta valutando ora (te stesso) sei proprio tu. 
Mostrare interesse è una cosa piacevole ... anche se segue una declinazione. 
È solo una declinazione (forse) di una donna, non del genere femminile ... 

Tenta ... è un'esperienza. Va e invitala. Il resto viene da se ... 
Impara a interagire. Impara a leggere chi hai difronte. 


sienne


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> stare in una grotta l'ho già provato, se si tratta solamente di aspettare sapendo già l'esito di come andrà, di pazienza ne ho infinita, li è tutto incerto è un incognita, le sue reazioni, senza contare che quando tornerò in libreria anche le colleghe sapranno che sono il coglione che ci ha provato tutto qui


e che cazzo te ne frega degli eventuali commenti? pensi non ne facciano già ora?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*

Spiegami perchè mai un uomo che prova interesse per una donna è un coglione?perchè?


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E quando ti lascia .... gli dicik,noi non ci siamo mai conosciuti,da domani io sono un estraneo,puoi anche evitare di salutarmi.....e SPARISCI....cazzo,come tornano....e quando tornano... gli dici ancora...:mi spiace ma non ho tempo da dedicarti....grandioso....:rotfl::rotfl:tranne il fatto che dentro stai nà merda....perchè lei ti è ancora nel cuore...e non ti perdonerai facilmente una cosa del genere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:eh.....:rotfl::rotfl:questa è la mia cazzo di vita.


esattamente!
Mai far trasparire nulla!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> esattamente!
> Mai far trasparire nulla!


Vabbè...non sarei così convinto poi....


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender devi cambiare grotta!!!!
> Porca di quella miseriaccia ladra!!!


ma qui si sta affollando di utenti aiuto



oscuro ha detto:


> E quando ti lascia .... gli dicik,noi non ci siamo mai conosciuti,da domani io sono un estraneo,puoi anche evitare di salutarmi.....e SPARISCI....cazzo,come tornano....e quando tornano... gli dici ancora...:mi spiace ma non ho tempo da dedicarti....grandioso....:rotfl::rotfl:*tranne il fatto che dentro stai nà merda....perchè lei ti è ancora nel cuore...e non ti perdonerai facilmente una cosa del genere*....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:eh.....:rotfl::rotfl:questa è la mia cazzo di vita.


ma se già stai a pezzi, come si fa a convivere con un comportamento del genere, a ripensarci a casa da soli a rivedere il film delle tue azioni sprezzanti, e a non pensare se mi comportavo in maniera diversa forse non andava così.comunque credo a quello che hai detto ma semplicemente applicarlo per alcune persone è impossibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E quando ti lascia .... gli dicik,noi non ci siamo mai conosciuti,da domani io sono un estraneo,puoi anche evitare di salutarmi.....e SPARISCI....cazzo,come tornano....e quando tornano... gli dici ancora...:mi spiace ma non ho tempo da dedicarti....grandioso....:rotfl::rotfl:tranne il fatto che dentro stai nà merda....perchè lei ti è ancora nel cuore...e non ti perdonerai facilmente una cosa del genere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:eh.....:rotfl::rotfl:questa è la mia cazzo di vita.


Ma questa roba tristerrima sempre con quella dei quattordici anni?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questa roba tristerrima sempre con quella dei quattordici anni?


No.Purtroppo è stato il mio andazzo di cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Beder*



Bender ha detto:


> ma qui si sta affollando di utenti aiuto
> 
> 
> 
> ma se già stai a pezzi, come si fa a convivere con un comportamento del genere, a ripensarci a casa da soli a rivedere il film delle tue azioni sprezzanti, e a non pensare se mi comportavo in maniera diversa forse non andava così.comunque credo a quello che hai detto ma semplicemente applicarlo per alcune persone è impossibile.


Parti dal presupposto che comunque lei è andata via.....tanto vale giocarsi il tutto per tutto.....


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spiegami perchè mai un uomo che prova interesse per una donna è un coglione?perchè?


secondo mè lo diventa quando non è ricambiato.dai sono due mesi che vado li 3 volte a settimana ho fatto la tessera ho ordinato libri, dopo che mi farò avanti, tutto sto teatrino sarà chiaro no e invece di dichiarami prima avrò fatto la figura del coglione


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chi sta valutando ora (te stesso) sei proprio tu.
> Mostrare interesse è una cosa piacevole ... anche se segue una declinazione.
> ...


vorrei saperlo fare, ma credo che anche una persona esperta non ha mai la certezza finchè non chiede


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> secondo mè lo diventa quando non è ricambiato.dai sono due mesi che vado li 3 volte a settimana ho fatto la tessera ho ordinato libri, dopo che mi farò avanti, tutto sto teatrino sarà chiaro no e invece di dichiarami prima avrò fatto la figura del coglione


Ma tu ci vai con i pantaloni bracaloni, la maglietta degli autobots, il marsupio, il portachiavi a molla con attaccato l'impossibile e dopo che la sera prima ti sei scofanato un salame intero col tiramisù di rinforzo?


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei saperlo fare, ma credo che anche una persona esperta non ha mai la certezza finchè non chiede



Ciao

se cerchi la certezza, allora mettiti comodo sul divano e rimani solo. Questo è certo. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> secondo mè lo diventa quando non è ricambiato.dai sono due mesi che vado li 3 volte a settimana ho fatto la tessera ho ordinato libri, dopo che mi farò avanti, tutto sto teatrino sarà chiaro no e invece di dichiarami prima avrò fatto la figura del coglione


Siamo stati tutti coglioni allora.E tu non sei un eccezione.:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei saperlo fare, ma credo che anche una persona esperta non ha mai la certezza finchè non chiede


guarda che in questo forum si danno consigli, mica si fanno miracoli.


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu ci vai con i pantaloni bracaloni, la maglietta degli autobots, il marsupio, il portachiavi a molla con attaccato l'impossibile e dopo che la sera prima ti sei scofanato un salame intero col tiramisù di rinforzo?



Ahahahahah, che immagine ...


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parti dal presupposto che comunque lei è andata via.....tanto vale giocarsi il tutto per tutto.....


si ma in una situazione così è impossibile essere freddi e razionali, quando poi si è da soli a casa, ci si continua a ripetere ma cosa ho fatto,io invece pensavo ho fatto il meglio che potevo, e questo mi dava un pò di pace


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> secondo mè lo diventa quando non è ricambiato.dai sono due mesi che vado li 3 volte a settimana ho fatto la tessera ho ordinato libri, dopo che mi farò avanti, tutto sto teatrino sarà chiaro no e invece di dichiarami prima avrò fatto la figura del coglione


Vabbè, fai la figura del coglione...e che succede!? Nulla.


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu ci vai con i pantaloni bracaloni, la maglietta degli autobots, il marsupio, il portachiavi a molla con attaccato l'impossibile e dopo che la sera prima ti sei scofanato un salame intero col tiramisù di rinforzo?


ovvio.
E anche con la macchietta di sbobba sui pantaloni...


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> si ma in una situazione così è impossibile essere freddi e razionali, quando poi si è da soli a casa, ci si continua a ripetere ma cosa ho fatto,io invece pensavo ho fatto il meglio che potevo, e questo mi dava un pò di pace


IL MEGLIO CHE POTEVO....per te mattia.Spesso il meglio non è quello che pensiamo noi....


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, fai la figura del coglione...e che succede!? Nulla.


meglio fare la figura del coglione che della nullità!


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu ci vai con i pantaloni bracaloni, la maglietta degli autobots, il marsupio, il portachiavi a molla con attaccato l'impossibile e dopo che la sera prima ti sei scofanato un salame intero col tiramisù di rinforzo?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:eddai però


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu ci vai con i pantaloni bracaloni, la maglietta degli autobots, il marsupio, il portachiavi a molla con attaccato l'impossibile e dopo che la sera prima ti sei scofanato un salame intero col tiramisù di rinforzo?


allora il salame e il tiramisù dall'ultima volta non li ho più mangiati.il marsupio lo avevo sempre ogni volta che entravo quindi, per il resto son vestito normale e il potachiavi è dentro il marsupio


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> allora il salame e il tiramisù dall'ultima volta non li ho più mangiati.il marsupio lo avevo sempre ogni volta che entravo quindi, per il resto son vestito normale e il potachiavi è dentro il marsupio


butta via quel cazzo di marsupio.
Come spero avrai buttato via gli orsacchiotti, i soldatini etc.
Manco gli zingari lo usano più.


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> allora il salame e il tiramisù dall'ultima volta non li ho più mangiati.il marsupio lo avevo sempre ogni volta che entravo quindi, per il resto son vestito normale e il potachiavi è dentro il marsupio


bravo bender! basta tiramisù


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bravo bender! basta tiramisù


anche perchè pare se magni pure la teglia...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> allora il salame e il tiramisù dall'ultima volta non li ho più mangiati.il marsupio lo avevo sempre ogni volta che entravo quindi, per il resto son vestito normale e il potachiavi è dentro il marsupio


Ma quale normale Mattia pari un ebete. Che normale, le patate. "Normale" in realtà è una variabile. Non ti si può cazzo guardare, fai schifo ed in più ti comporti pure da perfetto imbecille. Non hai quindici anni, ne hai più del doppio. PIU' DEL DOPPIO, MATTIA. Mettiti pure in testa che se continui così non troverai una cazzo di nessuna a meno che non sia una rincoglionita con evidenti problemi che si fa scopare solo quando dice lei, al buio ed esclusivamente alla missionaria e nel resto del tempo non vuol che le metti manco mezzo dito addosso e che poi ad un certo punto toi manderà pure affanculo. Mattia porca puttana. Stai buttando la tua vita nel cesso.


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> anche perchè pare se magni pure la teglia...


eh.. e prima il salame intero :facepalm:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> IL MEGLIO CHE POTEVO....per te mattia.Spesso il meglio non è quello che pensiamo noi....


scusami ma non comprendo, tra il fare una guerra all'altra persona e l'essere disponibile e accondiscendente in tutto, cos'è percepito come meglio dall'altra persona, cosa le rende la situazione meno complicata e difficile quando sai che nel frattempo ha anche altri problemi in famiglia. forse a breve termine avrebbe pagato meglio comportarmi come dici tu, ma io spero ancora nel lungo periodo, quando magari mi ricorderà con affetto, forse


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Cazzo*



Bender ha detto:


> scusami ma non comprendo, tra il fare una guerra all'altra persona e l'essere disponibile e accondiscendente in tutto, cos'è percepito come meglio dall'altra persona, cosa le rende la situazione meno complicata e difficile quando sai che nel frattempo ha anche altri problemi in famiglia. forse a breve termine avrebbe pagato meglio comportarmi come dici tu, ma io spero ancora nel lungo periodo, quando magari mi ricorderà con affetto, forse


Tu appplichi il tuo metro alle donne.Ma le donne sono una razza diversa....!Si,ti ricorderà con affetto e compassione intanto va a letto con un altro....e sti cazzi mattia.E allora sai che c'è?andrà pure a letto con un altro..però poi...pensa a me...al fatto che gli ho fatto bruciare il sedere,che non mi sono piegato,che non mi sono fatto mettere i piedi in testa,che ho preferito la mia persona a lei.....e lascia stare....che conta....!Ora faccio incazzare tutte le donne...ma fanno due fatiche...:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale normale Mattia pari un ebete. Che normale, le patate. "Normale" in realtà è una variabile. Non ti si può cazzo guardare, fai schifo ed in più ti comporti pure da perfetto imbecille. Non hai quindici anni, ne hai più del doppio. PIU' DEL DOPPIO, MATTIA. Mettiti pure in testa che se continui così non troverai una cazzo di nessuna a meno che non sia una rincoglionita con evidenti problemi che si fa scopare solo quando dice lei, al buio ed esclusivamente alla missionaria e nel resto del tempo non vuol che le metti manco mezzo dito addosso e che poi ad un certo punto toi manderà pure affanculo. Mattia porca puttana. Stai buttando la tua vita nel cesso.



È più che altro una questione di attitudine. Da lì traspare molto ...


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu appplichi il tuo metro alle donne.Ma le donne sono una razza diversa....!Si,ti ricorderà con affetto e compassione intanto va a letto con un altro....e sti cazzi mattia.E allora sai che c'è?andrà pure a letto con un altro..però poi...pensa a me...al fatto che gli ho fatto bruciare il sedere,che non mi sono piegato,che non mi sono fatto mettere i piedi in testa,che ho preferito la mia persona a lei.....e lascia stare....che conta....!Ora faccio incazzare tutte le donne...ma fanno due fatiche...:rotfl:


si ma le donne che cerchi e che ti attraggono e con cui poi ti leghi tu hanno un determinato carattere giusto, non credo valga per tutte, e poi non è questione di essere ricordati ma di come lo si è
è solo il mio punto di vista, io preferirei non essere ricordato piuttosto che essere ricordato come uno stronzo


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma le donne che cerchi e che ti attraggono e con cui poi ti leghi tu hanno un determinato carattere giusto, non credo valga per tutte, e poi non è questione di essere ricordati ma di come lo si è
> è solo il mio punto di vista, *io preferirei non essere ricordato piuttosto che essere ricordato come uno stronzo*


Ed è qui che sbagli...


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> si ma le donne che cerchi e che ti attraggono e con cui poi ti leghi tu hanno un determinato carattere giusto, non credo valga per tutte, e poi non è questione di essere ricordati ma di come lo si è
> è solo il mio punto di vista, io preferirei non essere ricordato piuttosto che essere ricordato come uno stronzo


Bella cosa.ECCO HAI CENTRATO IL PUNTO.MEGLIO ESSERE RICORDATI DA STRONZI,CHE L'INDIFFERENZA E LA COMPASSIONE....!MA ti devo dire quando faccio certi incontri come sto?:rotfl::rotfl: certe cose te le scrivo in privato prima che bannano oscuro...:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma le donne che cerchi e che ti attraggono e con cui poi ti leghi tu hanno un determinato carattere giusto, non credo valga per tutte, e poi non è questione di essere ricordati ma di come lo si è
> è solo il mio punto di vista, io preferirei non essere ricordato piuttosto che essere ricordato come uno stronzo


non puoi sapere come ti ricordano gli altri, se ti ricordano... non hai il controllo sui loro ricordi. È tutto un meccanismo consolatorio che ti costruisci, se ti serve per tirare avanti ok, ma se lo usi come scusa per continuare a non agire e rimanere nel immobilismo no buono.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ed è qui che sbagli...


Grazie a dio esisti....dai tira fuori le tue insane voglie per favore...FALLO.-


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Drusy*



drusilla ha detto:


> non puoi sapere come ti ricordano gli altri, se ti ricordano... non hai il controllo sui loro ricordi. È tutto un meccanismo consolatorio che ti costruisci, se ti serve per tirare avanti ok, ma se lo usi come scusa per continuare a non agire e rimanere nel immobilismo no buono.


Dammi una mano pure tu dai...diglielo.


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

perdi a naturalezza, in auto-amore, sicurezza ecc. se entri in questa dipendenza, 
di come ti ricordano gli altri. È veleno puro ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma le donne che cerchi e che ti attraggono e con cui poi ti leghi tu hanno un determinato carattere giusto, non credo valga per tutte, e poi non è questione di essere ricordati ma di come lo si è
> è solo il mio punto di vista, io preferirei non essere ricordato piuttosto che essere ricordato come uno stronzo


Benderino, molti/e se ne fottono del ricordo che hai loro lasciato, a meno che quel ricordo non sia un bel calcio nel didietro 
Se senti che i tuoi sono importanti ok, è bello, tieniteli, basta che non vivi in funzione di quello che lasci agli altri, che è inutile.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perdi a naturalezza, in auto-amore, sicurezza ecc. se entri in questa dipendenza,
> di come ti ricordano gli altri. È veleno puro ...
> ...


Ma poi sti cazzi....!Come sono ricordato?come uno stronzo.Ben venga....!Come mi ricorderete?come uno stronzo...meglio così...però vi piaceva uno stronzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dammi una mano pure tu dai...diglielo.


io sono come te, preferisco essere ricordata da stronza, ma odio non avere un margine di movimento e sperare passivamente, i ricordi di chi mi ha mollato poi... che me ne faccio? normalmente faccio fesserie su fesserie dopo la rottura e posso sembrare poco orgogliosa ma in fondo in fondo è il contrario, delle volte sono riuscita a rigirare la frittata, anche se alla fine non meritava la pena.

Attualmente sono in alto mare, ho trovato uno più orgoglioso e più tosto di me. Ma fondamentalmente è un coglione, quando mi sarò convinta al 100% lo sfanculerò dal mio cuore forever.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Tutto è meglio piuttosto che non essere ricordati affatto, ovviamente. Cioè, ma di che parliamo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Drusy*



drusilla ha detto:


> io sono come te, preferisco essere ricordata da stronza, ma odio non avere un margine di movimento e sperare passivamente, i ricordi di chi mi ha mollato poi... che me ne faccio? normalmente faccio fesserie su fesserie dopo la rottura e posso sembrare poco orgogliosa ma in fondo in fondo è il contrario, delle volte sono riuscita a rigirare la frittata, anche se alla fine non meritava la pena.
> 
> Attualmente sono in alto mare, ho trovato uno più orgoglioso e più tosto di me. Ma fondamentalmente è un coglione, quando mi sarò convinta al 100% lo sfanculerò dal mio cuore forever.


Ecco,e dicimolo che gli stronzi attizzano,coraggio....!:up:Così ti voglio stronza.:up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto è meglio piuttosto che non essere ricordati affatto, ovviamente. Cioè, ma di che parliamo.


L'indifferenza uccide.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella cosa.ECCO HAI CENTRATO IL PUNTO.MEGLIO ESSERE RICORDATI DA STRONZI,CHE L'INDIFFERENZA E LA COMPASSIONE....!MA ti devo dire quando faccio certi incontri come sto?:rotfl::rotfl: certe cose te le scrivo in privato prima che bannano oscuro...:rotfl:


Be oddio c'è da dire che qualcuno pensa di esser ricordato come stronzo invece viene ricordato solo come un gran coglione  la percezione che abbiamo noi, che immaginiamo come veniamo " ricordati" e/o " pensati" può discostarsi molto dalla realtà


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto è meglio piuttosto che non essere ricordati affatto, ovviamente. Cioè, ma di che parliamo.



Di paure e insicurezze ... sono il blocchi più grandi che una persona può avere. 
Porta alla cancellazione di se stessi. Bender preferisce proprio ciò ... mi sembra.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ed è qui che sbagli...


vediamo se almeno ascolta te... che poi, me ne frego di come mi ricordano gli altri. Dovrebbe importarci come ci ricordiamo noi nelle situazioni che abbiamo vissuto.


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'indifferenza uccide.



Ciao

ma bisogna mettersi in gioco. La vita sotto un certo punto di vista, è un gioco. 
Se non giochi ... non c'è nulla che puoi lasciare come impressione ... neanche l'indifferenza. 


sienne


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale normale Mattia pari un ebete. Che normale, le patate. "Normale" in realtà è una variabile. Non ti si può cazzo guardare, fai schifo ed in più ti comporti pure da perfetto imbecille. Non hai quindici anni, ne hai più del doppio. PIU' DEL DOPPIO, MATTIA. Mettiti pure in testa che se continui così non troverai una cazzo di nessuna a meno che non sia* una rincoglionita con evidenti problemi che si fa scopare solo quando dice lei, al buio ed esclusivamente alla missionaria e nel resto del tempo non vuol che le metti manco mezzo dito addosso e che poi ad un certo punto toi manderà pure affanculo. Mattia porca puttana. Stai buttando la tua vita nel cesso*.


ti è mai capitato di stare così bene con una persona, che a volte a pensarci ti commuovi, di sapere che hai tutto quello che ti serve,di sentirti un alieno quando finisci in mezzo a discorsi con conoscenti, che fanno apprezzamenti su donne e raccontano storie e tu invece non ci pensi proprio, esci in giro e vedi gli altri che accompagnati dalle rispettive fidanzate, si lanciano occhiate strane e indicano altre ragazze ad un tavolo, per te invece c'è solo lei e pensi che sarà sempre così, perchè sono passati tanti anni e nulla è cambiato come attrazione.
se sei stato così, per quanto tutti ti possano dire che la persona con cui stavi non era un gran che non cambierai MAI idea perchè quello stato d'animo e quei ricordi ne varranno sempre la pena, se invece non l'hai mai provata quella sensazione allora sono sinceramente triste per te


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Benderino, molti/e se ne fottono del ricordo che hai loro lasciato, a meno che quel ricordo non sia un bel calcio nel didietro
> Se senti che i tuoi sono importanti ok, è bello, tieniteli, basta che non vivi in funzione di quello che lasci agli altri, che è inutile.


Quoto


----------



## Eratò (5 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perdi a naturalezza, in auto-amore, sicurezza ecc. se entri in questa dipendenza,
> di come ti ricordano gli altri. È veleno puro ...
> ...


Quoto.Se il nostro modo di agire e comportarsi deve dipendere da come ci vedono gli altri e dal ricordo che lasciamo non siamo più noi....Che poi pur se non ci riordassero mica è una tragedia...


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ed è qui che sbagli...


ma no perchè,perfetto allora fantastico va bè


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vediamo se almeno ascolta te... che poi, me ne frego di come mi ricordano gli altri. Dovrebbe importarci come ci ricordiamo noi nelle situazioni che abbiamo vissuto.


Ma non mi ascolta, dopo che mi ha vista la mia auterevolezza è finita nel cesso...e non come speravo!!! :carneval: 
Ciao Bender!!! :carneval:

Sinceramente di come mi ricorda la gente a me frega poco, come si suol dire l'importante è che mi ricordino.
Spero di lasciare un segno, che sia positivo o negativo non importa, perchè se è negativo un motivo ci sarà...e il motivo è che non si può sempre piacere a tutti...
Io sono parecchio tranquilla...prima di mandare affanculo qualcuno in maniera brutale ce ne metto, ma quando è capitato la gente è tornata strisciando, dandomi della stronza eh...ma evidentemente quello che era rimasto era il bello...
Pensare che io mi possa trovare qualcuno davanti che mi dice "scusa non mi ricordo di te" è allucinante...:unhappy:
Trovare invece uno che mi trova davanti e diventa rosso di rabbia mi dà anche una certa soddisfazione...


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non mi ascolta, dopo che mi ha vista la mia auterevolezza è finita nel cesso...e non come speravo!!! :carneval:
> Ciao Bender!!! :carneval:
> 
> Sinceramente di come mi ricorda la gente a me frega poco, come si suol dire l'importante è che mi ricordino.
> ...


perchè non gli hai dato una criccata in testa... perchè!


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto.Se il nostro modo di agire e comportarsi deve dipendere da come ci vedono gli altri e dal ricordo che lasciamo non siamo più noi....Che poi pur se non ci riordassero mica è una tragedia...



Ciao

infatti. Che poi, neanche io ho un ricordo di tutti quelli che ho incontrato o che hanno provato ... 
E ciò non significa nulla. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ed è qui che sbagli...


Mah....perché sarebbe meglio?Se sei ricordato come uno stronzo vuol dire che hai ferito...
È  proprio necessario per rinforzare la propria autostima?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vediamo se almeno ascolta te... che poi, me ne frego di come mi ricordano gli altri. *Dovrebbe importarci come ci ricordiamo noi nelle situazioni che abbiamo vissuto*.


quoto ancora


----------



## Dalida (5 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma bisogna mettersi in gioco. La vita sotto un certo punto di vista, è un gioco.
> Se non giochi ... non c'è nulla che puoi lasciare come impressione ... neanche l'indifferenza.
> ...



ciao sienne, ti quoto.
se ti presenti per come sei, con i tuoi difetti oppure in un momento di debolezza, il problema neppure te lo poni.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non mi ascolta, *dopo che mi ha vista la mia auterevolezza è finita nel cesso...e non come speravo!!! *:carneval:
> Ciao Bender!!! :carneval:
> 
> Sinceramente di come mi ricorda la gente a me frega poco, come si suol dire l'importante è che mi ricordino.
> ...


ahahahahahahahah... e vabbè, non tutte le ciambelle riescono col buco!
Infatti mi ricordo di più di quelle che m hanno fatto schiattare dal giramento di coglioni che mi hanno lasciato in dote  ovviamente sapendo quando questo le faccia godere, sadiche come sono le donne come giustamente dici, non lo dimostrerei manco sotto tortura


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be oddio c'è da dire che qualcuno pensa di esser ricordato come stronzo invece viene ricordato solo come un gran coglione  la percezione che abbiamo noi, che immaginiamo come veniamo " ricordati" e/o " pensati" può discostarsi molto dalla realtà


Nel mio caso stronzo e coglione....però...vedo come mi guarda e capisco...più stronzo e mi va bene così.So di esserlo stato...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ti è mai capitato di stare così bene con una persona, che a volte a pensarci ti commuovi, di sapere che hai tutto quello che ti serve,di sentirti un alieno quando finisci in mezzo a discorsi con conoscenti, che fanno apprezzamenti su donne e raccontano storie e tu invece non ci pensi proprio, esci in giro e vedi gli altri che accompagnati dalle rispettive fidanzate, si lanciano occhiate strane e indicano altre ragazze ad un tavolo, per te invece c'è solo lei e pensi che sarà sempre così, perchè sono passati tanti anni e nulla è cambiato come attrazione.
> se sei stato così, per quanto tutti ti possano dire che la persona con cui stavi non era un gran che non cambierai MAI idea perchè quello stato d'animo e quei ricordi ne varranno sempre la pena, se invece non l'hai mai provata quella sensazione allora sono sinceramente triste per te


Mattia tu non hai una vita. Tu non hai mai vissuto. Non sai di cosa parli, non hai esperienze, non hai NIENTE. Ragioni come un adolescente scemo. Sei rimasto a quindici anni. Non gliene fotte nulla a nessuno di quanto sei stato bene, tu sei stato bene non perchè stavi bene, ma perchè conoscevi solo quello. Non sai un cazzo, non hai mai scelto un cazzo nella tua vita. Sempre col culo parato, coccolato. La casa pagata, le bollette pagate, la nonna che ti coccola, i genitori idem anche se pensi di no perchè non sai nulla e NON CAPISCI UN CAZZO. Non sei mai cresciuto e con tutta probabilità non crescerai più. Non ascolti, e quando pure ascolti non capisci. TUTTI O QUASI hanno provato la sensazione che dici. Non sei speciale, non sei un cazzo Mattia, in qualsiasi termine questo possa intendersi. E la cosa peggiore è che ti lasci andare ne fiore degli anni. Non sarai alla metà dei tuoi trenta per sempre, e non capisci che quanto più invecchierai, peggiore sarà la tua condizione. Non sai un cazzo. Non sei un cazzo.


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mah....perché sarebbe meglio?Se sei ricordato come uno stronzo vuol dire che hai ferito...
> È  proprio necessario per rinforzare la propria autostima?


Invece di non essere ricordato? Invece di essere invisibile?
Io per stronzo non intendo mica per forza qualcuno che fa del male...


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Invece di non essere ricordato? Invece di essere invisibile?
> Io per stronzo non intendo mica per forza qualcuno che fa del male...


Quando è davanti a me arriossisce e sorride...dai che essere ricordati da stronzi non è male...


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non mi ascolta, dopo che mi ha vista la mia auterevolezza è finita nel cesso...e non come speravo!!! :carneval:
> Ciao Bender!!! :carneval:
> 
> Sinceramente di come mi ricorda la gente a me frega poco, come si suol dire l'importante è che mi ricordino.
> ...



e non ti sentiresti a disagio la situazione la gestiresti tranquilamente, e pensare che lei ci era rimasta quasi male l'ultima volta che l'ho vista quando mi aveva detto che stava con un altro e doveva venire a ritirare le cose, io le avevo risposto bene mi preparo e lei aveva pensato chissà cosa il mi preparo era inteso per la roba, pensava che le urlavo di tutto aveva paura che la menassi perchè le avevano detto sai quelli che son sempre tanquilli poi sono i peggiori se sbroccanno a me questa cosa mi aveva messo tristezza pernsavo mi conoscesse bene ma aveva dei dubbi, va bè ho sbagliato tutto quindi, pazienza ormai


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> [/B]
> e non ti sentiresti a disagio la situazione la gestiresti tranquilamente, e pensare che lei ci era rimasta quasi male l'ultima volta che l'ho vista quando mi aveva detto che stava con un altro e doveva venire a ritirare le cose, io le avevo risposto bene mi preparo e lei aveva pensato chissà cosa il mi preparo era inteso per la roba, pensava che le urlavo di tutto aveva paura che la menassi perchè le avevano detto sai quelli che son sempre tanquilli poi sono i peggiori se sbroccanno a me questa cosa mi aveva messo tristezza pernsavo mi conoscesse bene ma aveva dei dubbi, va bè ho sbagliato tutto quindi, pazienza ormai


quella cretina sta con te per quanto? 14 anni, e crede che tu possa alzare le mani... e tu invece di pensare ma quanto è cretina ti colpevolizzi ancora!!! svegliaaaa


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando è davanti a me arriossisce e sorride...dai che essere ricordati da stronzi non è male...


Ci sono stronzi e stronzi...


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> [/B]
> e non ti sentiresti a disagio la situazione la gestiresti tranquilamente, e pensare che lei ci era rimasta quasi male* l'ultima volta che l'ho vista quando mi aveva detto che stava con un altro e doveva venire a ritirare le cose, io le avevo risposto bene mi preparo *e lei aveva pensato chissà cosa il mi preparo era inteso per la roba, pensava che le urlavo di tutto aveva paura che la menassi perchè le avevano detto sai quelli che son sempre tanquilli poi sono i peggiori se sbroccanno a me questa cosa mi aveva messo tristezza pernsavo mi conoscesse bene ma aveva dei dubbi, va bè ho sbagliato tutto quindi, pazienza ormai


infatti ti dovevi preparare... farle trovare le sue scatole pronte vicino alla porta, e farti trovare con una topona stravaccata sul divano


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mattia tu non hai una vita. Tu non hai mai vissuto. Non sai di cosa parli, non hai esperienze, non hai NIENTE. Ragioni come un adolescente scemo. Sei rimasto a quindici anni. Non gliene fotte nulla a nessuno di quanto sei stato bene, tu sei stato bene non perchè stavi bene, ma perchè conoscevi solo quello. Non sai un cazzo, non hai mai scelto un cazzo nella tua vita. Sempre col culo parato, coccolato. La casa pagata, le bollette pagate, la nonna che ti coccola, i genitori idem anche se pensi di no perchè non sai nulla e NON CAPISCI UN CAZZO. Non sei mai cresciuto e con tutta probabilità non crescerai più. Non ascolti, e quando pure ascolti non capisci. TUTTI O QUASI hanno provato la sensazione che dici. Non sei speciale, non sei un cazzo Mattia, in qualsiasi termine questo possa intendersi. E la cosa peggiore è che ti lasci andare ne fiore degli anni. Non sarai alla metà dei tuoi trenta per sempre, e non capisci che quanto più invecchierai, peggiore sarà la tua condizione. Non sai un cazzo. Non sei un cazzo.


non pretendo di essere speciale,se crescere vuol dire diventare come te, che c'è l'hai con la vita e con tutte le persone che ti circondano,bè preferisco rimanere nella mia limitatezza ma così.
si certo le hanno provate bene o male tutti quelle sensazioni, ma se poi ci se ne dimentica, non le si prova più perchè si è contaminati dall'amarezza e dalla rabbia, allora che vita è?


----------



## Eratò (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Invece di non essere ricordato? Invece di essere invisibile?
> Io per stronzo non intendo mica per forza qualcuno che fa del male...


Ma anche se mon sei ricordato il problema qual'è? La propria autostima dipende da cosa vedono o non vedono gli altri?Da come si ricordano di noi o se non si ricordano?Forse a 20 anni,a 30 e passa non dovrebbe funzionare così secondo me....


----------



## ivanl (5 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma anche se mon sei ricordato il problema qual'è? La propria autostima dipende da cosa vedono o non vedono gli altri?Da come si ricordano di noi o se non si ricordano?Forse a 20 anni,a 30 e passa non dovrebbe funzionare così secondo me....


D'accordissimo; che io venga ricordato o meno e' irrilevante, tanto saro' morto 
Quello che conta e' agire ora in modo che le persone che ami stiano il meglio possibile; degli altri, frega zero


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non pretendo di essere speciale,se crescere vuol dire diventare come te, che c'è l'hai con la vita e con tutte le persone che ti circondano,bè preferisco rimanere nella mia limitatezza ma così.
> si certo le hanno provate bene o male tutti quelle sensazioni, ma se poi ci se ne dimentica, non le si prova più perchè si è contaminati dall'amarezza e dalla rabbia, allora che vita è?


Non vogliono dire un cazzo ste frasi Mattia. Tu non è che provi amarezza o rabbia, non provi un cazzo di niente, manco quelle. Sei solo un inebetito scemo. Il mondo non è dei giusti, o dei buoni, o dei miti di spirito. Preferisci rimanere così perchè ti fa troppa fatica anche solo tentare di cambiare. Non è che preferisci, la tua non è neanche una scelta, è solo incapacità di fare altrimenti. Non impossibilità, INCAPACITA'. Sono due situazioni ben diverse. Se tu fosse realmente impossibilitato al cambiamento, Mattia, avresti tutta la mia comprensione e vicinanza. Ma tu, che pure hai gli strumenti per darti da fare, sei un INCAPACE PIGRO DI MERDA CHE SCEGLIE LA STRADA IN DISCESA E RIMANE COSI', non rendendosi conto che la strada in discesa porta dritto dritto ad un burrone senza un lieto fine in fondo.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma anche se mon sei ricordato il problema qual'è? La propria autostima dipende da cosa vedono o non vedono gli altri?Da come si ricordano di noi o se non si ricordano?Forse a 20 anni,a 30 e passa non dovrebbe funzionare così secondo me....


Io la penso come te


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto è meglio piuttosto che non essere ricordati affatto, ovviamente. Cioè, ma di che parliamo.





oscuro ha detto:


> L'indifferenza uccide.





Nicka ha detto:


> Invece di non essere ricordato? Invece di essere invisibile?
> Io per stronzo non intendo mica per forza qualcuno che fa del male...


vi quoto a tutti e 3.

chi ha fatto finta che non fossi mai esistita mi ha ferita molto più di chi mi ha insultata


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vi quoto a tutti e 3.
> 
> chi ha fatto finta che non fossi mai esistita mi ha ferita molto più di chi mi ha insultata


E non ti sei domandata perché ti ha fatto questo effetto ?


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E non ti sei domandata perché ti ha fatto questo effetto ?


certo. essere cancellati, dimenticati e ignorati fa molto più male che essere odiati o ricordati come "stronzi" come diceva oscuro


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> certo. essere cancellati, dimenticati e ignorati fa molto più male che essere odiati o ricordati come "stronzi" come diceva oscuro


se siamo stati cancellati da qualcuno evidentemente non abbiamo avuto un imprinting così marcato nella loro vita, semmai sarebbe da analizzare che rapporto c'era con tali persone e quanto fosse vero. Peraltro ci sono persone che utilizzano lo strumento dell'indifferenza per mascherare, non è vero un cacchio che sono indifferenti ma preferiscono far passare questo messaggio.


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se siamo stati cancellati da qualcuno evidentemente non abbiamo avuto un imprinting così marcato nella loro vita, semmai sarebbe da analizzare che rapporto c'era con tali persone e quanto fosse vero. Peraltro ci sono persone che *utilizzano lo strumento dell'indifferenza per mascherare*, non è vero un cacchio che sono indifferenti ma preferiscono far passare questo messaggio.


mi riferivo al mio ex compagno  e vale il neretto.. lui è un maestro ad utilizzare questa tecnica..


----------



## Dalida (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> certo. essere cancellati, dimenticati e ignorati fa molto più male che essere odiati o ricordati come "stronzi" come diceva oscuro



però secondo me anche questo discorso sul "meglio essere odiati" è un po' strano.
a me non è mai interessato, ma in linea generale non so quanto mi piacerebbe rimanere antipatica.
già porsi il problema, boh, io non me lo pongo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E non ti sei domandata perché ti ha fatto questo effetto ?


mo' non andiamo a indagare che sia bella o brutta... ma lasciare una traccia, un ricordo del proprio passaggio nel mondo, è un pensiero che piace più o meno a tutti.  Essere invisibili, ignorati, non è tanto appagante. E' non è solo stupido orgoglio, è anche una testimonianza del nostro vivere.


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma anche se mon sei ricordato il problema qual'è? La propria autostima dipende da cosa vedono o non vedono gli altri?Da come si ricordano di noi o se non si ricordano?Forse a 20 anni,a 30 e passa non dovrebbe funzionare così secondo me....


Per me l'indifferenza è peggiore dell'odio.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> se siamo stati cancellati da qualcuno evidentemente non abbiamo avuto un imprinting così marcato nella loro vita, semmai sarebbe da analizzare che rapporto c'era con tali persone e quanto fosse vero. Peraltro ci sono persone che utilizzano lo strumento dell'indifferenza per mascherare, non è vero un cacchio che sono indifferenti ma preferiscono far passare questo messaggio.


Si,ma io ti posso aver cancellato consapevole del fatto che fosse il modo miglire per farti del male...


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> però secondo me anche questo discorso sul "meglio essere odiati" è un po' strano.
> a me non è mai interessato, ma in linea generale non so quanto mi piacerebbe rimanere antipatica.
> già porsi il problema, boh, io non me lo pongo.


io mi riferisco a una storia d'amore. penso che lasciarsi e diventare invisibili, come se non si fosse mai esistiti sia la cosa peggiore..


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> però secondo me anche questo discorso sul "meglio essere odiati" è un po' strano.
> a me non è mai interessato, ma in linea generale non so quanto mi piacerebbe rimanere antipatica.
> già porsi il problema, boh, io non me lo pongo.


Non è questione del meglio essere odiati...è proprio questione di non aver lasciato niente a tal punto di essere dimenticato.
Anche a me non è mai interessato, io non è che mi metto a contattare la gente per chiedere se si ricorda di me e che ricordo ha...ma indubbiamente se una persona dopo 5 anni mi chiama e mi dice "in questi anni non ho fatto altro che pensare a come è andata tra di noi e sto male a non vederti e sentirti più"...bè...scusatemi, ma per me significa avergli lasciato qualcosa di forte. Talmente forte da cercare di riprendere il rapporto con me.


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io mi riferisco a una storia d'amore. penso che lasciarsi e diventare invisibili, come se non si fosse mai esistiti sia la cosa peggiore..


Io l'ho provato in amicizia, per me non ci sono molte differenze...


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io l'ho provato in amicizia, per me non ci sono molte differenze...


in amicizia non mi è mai successo... mi è successo quello che hai scritto nel tuo post di risposta a Dalidà  non mi sono  parlata con una persona per 5 anni quasi... ma sapevamo entrambe di non esserci indifferenti, affatto


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io mi riferisco a una storia d'amore. penso che lasciarsi e diventare invisibili, come se non si fosse mai esistiti sia la cosa peggiore..


Il tuo ex ha fatto quello che ho fatto spesso io.Colpirti con l'indifferenza....


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi riferivo al mio ex compagno  e vale il neretto.. lui è un maestro ad utilizzare questa tecnica..


E alla fine? Sempre indifferenza è. Che sia vera, fasulla, genuina, artefatta, il risultato PRATICO è quello.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Gaber diceva... l'indifferenza, è l'unica vendetta e l'unico perdono.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi riferivo al mio ex compagno  e vale il neretto.. lui è un maestro ad utilizzare questa tecnica..


Quindi più che stronzo mi sembra un po' coglione, la finta indifferenza vale meno del due a briscola


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E alla fine? Sempre indifferenza è. Che sia vera, fasulla, genuina, artefatta, il risultato PRATICO è quello.


assolutamente sì, infatti non cambia nulla se sia una tattica o la realtà dei fatti. il risultato è sempre lo stesso, un anno che è finita e fino a pochi giorni fa, come se fossimo trasparenti


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi più che stronzo mi sembra un po' coglione, la finta indifferenza vale meno del due a briscola


assolutamente no.

come dice JB nell'atto pratico non cambia nulla, se sia finta o reale. il risultato è sempre lo stesso 

non è né stronzo, né coglione. semplicemente è fatto così, lui si difende così..


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo ex ha fatto quello che ho fatto spesso io.Colpirti con l'indifferenza....


non credo oscù.. non credo mi abbia voluta colpire, credo che sia il suo modo per difendersi e ricostruire se stesso..


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mo' non andiamo a indagare che sia bella o brutta... ma lasciare una traccia, un ricordo del proprio passaggio nel mondo, è un pensiero che piace più o meno a tutti.  Essere invisibili, ignorati, non è tanto appagante. E' non è solo stupido orgoglio, è anche una testimonianza del nostro vivere.


Ma si è indifferenti realmente con chi nemmeno ricordiamo, coloro che sono state meteore, in ogni ambito, con chi se lo incontriamo per strada manco lo riconosciamo per dire. Un ricordo si mantiene sempre poi se fingiamo allora è un altro discorso ed un problema nostro mica dell'altro :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> in amicizia non mi è mai successo... mi è successo quello che hai scritto nel tuo post di risposta a Dalidà  non mi sono  parlata con una persona per 5 anni quasi... ma sapevamo entrambe di non esserci indifferenti, affatto


In quel caso io parlavo appunto di un amico...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mattia sei brutto come la morte, il buio avrebbe coperto se non altro parte delle tue fattezze.



Ahahah ma non è vero, assolutamente. Scemino.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma io ti posso aver cancellato consapevole del fatto che fosse il modo miglire per farti del male...


Ma se tu vuoi farmi del male vuol dire che sono nei tuoi pensieri, malsani, cattivi come vuoi che siano ma certo non ti sono indifferente  alla fine la finta indifferenza resta un inutile ostacolo. Te per esempio dovresti chiarirti con la tua ex ragazza che ogni tanto incroci


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se tu vuoi farmi del male vuol dire che sono nei tuoi pensieri, malsani, cattivi come vuoi che siano ma certo non ti sono indifferente  alla fine la finta indifferenza resta un inutile ostacolo. Te per esempio dovresti chiarirti con la tua ex ragazza che ogni tanto incroci


Già fatto...e non sono incroci casuali.:up:


----------



## Dalida (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io mi riferisco a una storia d'amore. penso che lasciarsi e diventare invisibili, come se non si fosse mai esistiti sia la cosa peggiore..





Nicka ha detto:


> Non è questione del meglio essere odiati...è proprio questione di non aver lasciato niente a tal punto di essere dimenticato.
> Anche a me non è mai interessato, io non è che mi metto a contattare la gente per chiedere se si ricorda di me e che ricordo ha...ma indubbiamente se una persona dopo 5 anni mi chiama e mi dice "in questi anni non ho fatto altro che pensare a come è andata tra di noi e sto male a non vederti e sentirti più"...bè...scusatemi, ma per me significa avergli lasciato qualcosa di forte. Talmente forte da cercare di riprendere il rapporto con me.


e allora scusate, non avevo capito un cazzo e pensavo si parlasse genericamente di quando si incontra gente. 

per quanto riguarda le storie, però, confermo. 
nel momento in cui ci si lascia ognuno per la sua, non mi interessa come vengo ricordata.
io poi sono per l'amnesia più totale, l'unico che ancora ogni tanto ricordo è l'ex convivente, ma più per l'esperienza in sé che per lui ormai.
mi ha fatto un bel favore quando è andato via dall'italia.
tipo io così.
:ballo:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> 
> come dice JB nell'atto pratico non cambia nulla, se sia finta o reale. il risultato è sempre lo stesso
> 
> non è né stronzo, né coglione. semplicemente è fatto così, lui si difende così..


Ricapitolando : lui finge indifferenza perché si vuol difendere, tu ci stai male perché adotta questa indifferenza farlocca anche se ritieni utile per lui  Per me è un atteggiamento molto adolescenziale però se questo vi crea meno problemi ok


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già fatto...e non sono incroci casuali.:up:


Ah ma allora siete un passetto avanti  ero rimasta indietro


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> secondo mè lo diventa quando non è ricambiato.dai sono due mesi che vado li 3 volte a settimana ho fatto la tessera ho ordinato libri, dopo che mi farò avanti, tutto sto teatrino sarà chiaro no e invece di dichiarami prima avrò fatto la figura del coglione



Tutti gli uomini quando una donna li interessa si producono in spettacoli di arte varia. Se una donna non li sa apprezzare a prescindere che ricambi o meno l'interesse é una stronza e quindi non ne vale la pena. Sempre che gli spettacoli di arte varia non sconfinino nella maleducazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e allora scusate, non avevo capito un cazzo e pensavo si parlasse genericamente di quando si incontra gente.
> 
> per quanto riguarda le storie, però, confermo.
> nel momento in cui ci si lascia ognuno per la sua, non mi interessa come vengo ricordata.
> ...


Ammazza


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ma allora siete un passetto avanti  ero rimasta indietro


SI,tanto si era capito che la mia era un indifferenza voluta,e la sua non c'è mai stata.Adesso sono sorrisi e abbracci...da parte mia...lei ci mette sempre un pò di quel sano astio che mi fa ancora sentire importante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è il suo modo di dirmi che sono speciale.:rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza


non avevo nulla contro eh, detta così sembra che chissà cosa ci fosse.
è che ha agevolato l'operazione amnesia di cui parlavo.
gli ho fatto un sincero in bocca al lupo, qualche amicizia in passato mi ha detto che si trova bene e a me fa piacere.


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,tanto si era capito che la mia era un indifferenza voluta,e la sua non c'è mai stata.Adesso sono sorrisi e abbracci...da parte mia...lei ci mette sempre un pò di quel sano astio che mi fa ancora sentire importante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è il suo modo di dirmi che sono speciale.:rotfl:


Ti deve pure sputare in un occhio...e allora avrai la certezza che è ancora grande amore...


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ricapitolando : lui finge indifferenza perché si vuol difendere, tu ci stai male perché adotta questa indifferenza farlocca anche se ritieni utile per lui  Per me è un atteggiamento molto adolescenziale però se questo vi crea meno problemi ok


no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non è così , ma fa nulla, siamo molto OT questo è il 3d di Bender


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non è così , ma fa nulla, siamo molto OT questo è il 3d di Bender


giusto, torniamo a ripassare i fondamentali... allora, la libraia...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,tanto si era capito che la mia era un indifferenza voluta,e la sua non c'è mai stata.Adesso sono sorrisi e abbracci...da parte mia...lei ci mette sempre un pò di quel sano astio che mi fa ancora sentire importante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è il suo modo di dirmi che sono speciale.:rotfl:


Almeno siete consapevoli


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> giusto, torniamo a ripassare i fondamentali... allora, la libraia...


:up: 

Bender, allora c'ha ragione zadig e pure sienne, invitala fuori..


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ti deve pure sputare in un occhio...e allora avrai la certezza che è ancora grande amore...


No...però è una bella soddisfazione notare che gli fai ancora un certo effetto...forse non pensava sarei arrivato dove sono arrivato.Ero uno scapestrato, capelli lunghi,un selvaggio,oggi un signore distinto,giacca,cravatta,una signora macchina...e un atteggiamento da stronzo...lontano un miglio....!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non avevo nulla contro eh, detta così sembra che chissà cosa ci fosse.
> è che ha agevolato l'operazione amnesia di cui parlavo.
> gli ho fatto un sincero in bocca al lupo, qualche amicizia in passato mi ha detto che si trova bene e a me fa piacere.


Buono, state bene entrambi, la chiusura sempre auspicabile.


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non pretendo di essere speciale,se crescere vuol dire diventare come te, che c'è l'hai con la vita e con tutte le persone che ti circondano,bè preferisco rimanere nella mia limitatezza ma così.
> si certo le hanno provate bene o male tutti quelle sensazioni, ma se poi ci se ne dimentica, non le si prova più perchè si è contaminati dall'amarezza e dalla rabbia, allora che vita è?


sei troppo una bella persona, ma contemporaneamente sei tenero.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*E si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Almeno siete consapevoli


Eh certo ho chiesto scusa solo io...ci tenevo solo io...con voi donne fuziona così.....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo ho chiesto scusa solo io...ci tenevo solo io...con voi donne fuziona così.....:rotfl:


Sei un Signore


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutti gli uomini quando una donna li interessa si producono in spettacoli di arte varia. Se una donna non li sa apprezzare a prescindere che ricambi o meno l'interesse é una stronza e quindi non ne vale la pena. Sempre che gli spettacoli di arte varia non sconfinino nella maleducazione.


non credo si possa dire nei confronti di Bender, non credo che lui sia o possa essere una persona maleducata da come parla


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Bender, allora c'ha ragione zadig e pure sienne, invitala fuori..


vabbè cc'ha ragione praticamente tutto il forum... è un coro polifonico che gli dice da settimane la stessa cosa


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutti gli uomini quando una donna li interessa si producono in spettacoli di arte varia. Se una donna non li sa apprezzare a prescindere che ricambi o meno l'interesse é una stronza e quindi non ne vale la pena. Sempre che gli spettacoli di arte varia non sconfinino nella maleducazione.


ok capito, tanto ormai manca poco a quando mi farò avanti.
se fossi percepito come maleducato potrei anche sotterarmi da solo


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...*però è una bella soddisfazione* notare che gli fai ancora un certo effetto...forse non pensava sarei arrivato dove sono arrivato.Ero uno scapestrato, capelli lunghi,un selvaggio,oggi un signore distinto,giacca,cravatta,una signora macchina...e un atteggiamento da stronzo...lontano un miglio....!


E che lo dici a me!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un Signore


Era l'unico modo per capire quello che sospettavo da anni...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè cc'ha ragione praticamente tutto il forum... è un coro polifonico che gli dice da settimane la stessa cosa


no intendevo meglio l invito all aperitivo piuttosto che la passeggiata


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> E che lo dici a me!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si proprio a te.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,tanto si era capito che la mia era un indifferenza voluta,e la sua non c'è mai stata.Adesso sono sorrisi e abbracci...da parte mia...lei ci mette sempre un pò di quel sano astio che mi fa ancora sentire importante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è il suo modo di dirmi che sono speciale.:rotfl:


sono sinceramente contento di questo davvero.è una cosa che fa pensare positivo


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> sono sinceramente contento di questo davvero.è una cosa che fa pensare positivo


Si certo....ma le sue scuse?tanto lo stronzo sono sempre io...


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no intendevo meglio l invito all aperitivo piuttosto che la passeggiata


ma si, un caffè, l'aperitivo... ma anche vedere una collezione di pantegane, un giro sull'autoscontro...basta che si decida


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non credo si possa dire nei confronti di Bender, non credo che lui sia o possa essere una persona maleducata da come parla



Infatti non lo é. Dicevo come regola generale.


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti non lo é. Dicevo come regola generale.


lo sai che qualsiasi cosa tu scriva, hai sempre la mia approvazione


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo....ma le sue scuse?tanto lo stronzo sono sempre io...


ma chi se ne importa ormai delle scuse, era una vita fa da quello che ho capito, l'importante è il risultato no


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Eh*



Bender ha detto:


> ma chi se ne importa ormai delle scuse, era una vita fa da quello che ho capito, l'importante è il risultato no


Ma ste donne parlano sempre di parità...ma quando c'è da scusarsi dove cazzo è la parità?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok capito, tanto ormai manca poco a quando mi farò avanti.
> se fossi percepito come maleducato potrei anche sotterarmi da solo



Senti: Lei ha già capito tutto se non è torda. Compresa la tua timidezza. Quindi se reagisce in modo sgradevole ad un approccio educato é una stronza. Stampatelo in mente


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no intendevo meglio l invito all aperitivo piuttosto che la passeggiata


l'aperitivo mi è sempre un po stato antipatico, non so perchè bo, sarà che qui quelli che lo fanno son tutti con camicia e giacca eleganti un po fighetti,


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era l'unico modo per capire quello che sospettavo da anni...:rotfl:


un altro criptico mistero che si aggiunge alla lista:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> l'aperitivo mi è sempre un po stato antipatico, non so perchè bo, sarà che qui quelli che lo fanno son tutti con camicia e giacca eleganti un po fighetti,


Camicia e giacca è un modo di essere....:rotfl:


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Camicia e giacca è un modo di essere....:rotfl:


oppure anche una divisa


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti: Lei ha già capito tutto se non è torda. Compresa la tua timidezza. Quindi se reagisce in modo sgradevole ad un approccio educato é una stronza. Stampatelo in mente


quando sarò li un momento prima di farmi avanti, penserò a tutti gli interventi che avete fatto qui


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> un altro criptico mistero che si aggiunge alla lista:rotfl:


Le bionde hanno un problema che le more non hanno.Arrossiscono più facilmente...nessun mistero.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> oppure anche una divisa


Un modo per occultare un'arma....


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> quando sarò li un momento prima di farmi avanti, penserò a tutti gli interventi che avete fatto qui


ovviamente non a quelli di Oscuro, altrimenti non le fai dire nemmeno una parola che già si trova a 90°


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un modo per occultare un'arma....


sempre arma è


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Camicia e giacca è un modo di essere....:rotfl:


è già ma è un modo che non mi appartiene, e li in mezzo spiccherei come una papavero in un campo di margherite.


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> l'aperitivo mi è sempre un po stato antipatico, non so perchè bo, sarà che qui quelli che lo fanno son tutti con camicia e giacca eleganti un po fighetti,


Ah Bender, io l'aperitivo lo faccio e tutto sono meno che fighetta ed elegante!!! E su!!!


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le bionde hanno un problema che le more non hanno.Arrossiscono più facilmente...nessun mistero.:rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Un modo per occultare un'arma....


ste frasi a metà non mi fanno più dormire la notte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> è già ma è un modo che non mi appartiene, e li in mezzo spiccherei come una papavero in un campo di margherite.


Hai provato?sai, il modo di vestire conta....


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ovviamente non a quelli di Oscuro, altrimenti non le fai dire nemmeno una parola che già si trova a 90°


Io ero romantico,le donne mi hanno deturpato....


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ero romantico,le donne mi hanno deturpato....


...forse non hanno più pazienza


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah Bender, io l'aperitivo lo faccio e tutto sono meno che fighetta ed elegante!!! E su!!!


magari da te è diverso, poi voglio dire a bologna ci sono molte facoltà universitarie e la gente è piu variegata, qui sarà un impressione ma sembrano tutti uguali in certi locali.
si ti ho vista alla cena avevi dei dr martin credo, ma forse sbaglio però eri davvero molto tranquilla e rassicurante


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è già ma è un modo che non mi appartiene, e li in mezzo spiccherei come una papavero in un campo di margherite.


ma vacci vestito come ti pare a prenderti 'sto aperitivo... non incasellare sempre tutto, minchia ti darei una mazzata sui denti


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> magari da te è diverso, poi voglio dire a bologna ci sono molte facoltà universitarie e la gente è piu variegata, qui sarà un impressione ma sembrano tutti uguali in certi locali.
> si ti ho vista alla cena avevi dei dr martin credo, ma forse sbaglio però eri davvero molto tranquilla e rassicurante


bender, Nicka potrebbe farti da cavia dal momento che la trovi molto rassicurante........


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma vacci vestito come ti pare a prenderti 'sto aperitivo... non incasellare sempre tutto, minchia ti darei una mazzata sui denti


ke violenza......


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ke violenza......


sono un tipo pacifico ma te le toglie dalle mani


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono un tipo pacifico ma te le toglie dalle mani


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai provato?*sai, il modo di vestire conta*....


ho capito che sono fregato.
tra il carattere e tutto il resto,comunque mi ha già visto 100 volte per come sono, vado così


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma vacci vestito come ti pare a prenderti 'sto aperitivo... non incasellare sempre tutto, minchia ti darei una mazzata sui denti


lo faccio è già deciso


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*

ma alla cena non hai provato nulla? qualche avances?


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> magari da te è diverso, poi voglio dire a bologna ci sono molte facoltà universitarie e la gente è piu variegata, qui sarà un impressione ma sembrano tutti uguali in certi locali.
> si ti ho vista alla cena avevi dei dr martin credo, ma forse sbaglio però eri davvero molto tranquilla e rassicurante


Ma porca miseria, ma ti pare che mi guardi le scarpe!?!?
Comunque oh...li ho messi perchè sapevo che avrei dovuto prenderti a calci!


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho capito che sono fregato.
> tra il carattere e tutto il resto,comunque mi ha già visto 100 volte per come sono, vado così


magari si è già anche rotta le palle di vederti e scocciata perchè sei inconcludente
la prossima volta che passi in libreria, entra e vai al dunque


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> bender, Nicka potrebbe farti da cavia dal momento che la trovi molto rassicurante........


Ma rassicurante!?!??! Ma non è un complimento!!!!
Uno deve avere paura di me!!! Io qui c'ho una reputazione da strappafrenuli!!! Che è sta roba di rassicurante!?!??!


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma rassicurante!?!??! Ma non è un complimento!!!!
> Uno deve avere paura di me!!! Io qui c'ho una reputazione da strappafrenuli!!! Che è sta roba di rassicurante!?!??!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria, ma ti pare che mi guardi le scarpe!?!?
> Comunque oh...*li ho messi perchè sapevo che avrei dovuto prenderti a calci!*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> magari da te è diverso, poi voglio dire a bologna ci sono molte facoltà universitarie e la gente è piu variegata, qui sarà un impressione ma sembrano tutti uguali in certi locali.
> si ti ho vista alla cena avevi dei dr martin credo, ma forse sbaglio però eri davvero molto tranquilla e rassicurante





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma rassicurante!?!??! Ma non è un complimento!!!!
> Uno deve avere paura di me!!! Io qui c'ho una reputazione da strappafrenuli!!! Che è sta roba di rassicurante!?!??!


lo ha affermato lui, che ti trova rassicurante, probabilmente da te si farebbe strappare il frenulo perchè lo fai delicatamente


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Ma rassicurante!?!??! Ma non è un complimento!!!!*
> Uno deve avere paura di me!!! Io qui c'ho una reputazione da strappafrenuli!!! Che è sta roba di rassicurante!?!??!


basta ti prego... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> lo ha affermato lui, che ti trova rassicurante, probabilmente da te si farebbe strappare il frenulo perchè lo fai delicatamente


Niente delicatezze!!!!
No no no...
Io non ci vado più ai raduni...mi sono rovinata!!!


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> basta ti prego... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Niente delicatezze!!!!
> No no no...
> Io non ci vado più ai raduni...mi sono rovinata!!!


senti, di solito le donne strappafrenuli mettono le dr martens e vanno ai raduni.... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ho capito che sono fregato.
> tra il carattere e tutto il resto,comunque mi ha già visto 100 volte per come sono, vado così


Mattia,una bella giacca,adoro il blu e il nero,camicia a collo alto, ho solo camicie di Settecamicie,un bel jeans stretto colore scuro,scarpe in tinta,un bell'occhiale rayban lenti azzurrate,orologio in carbonio nero.....camminata decisa e sicura,sgaurdo fisso,testa alta.

Poi c'è l'altro,marsupio,maglietta,scarpa da gionnastica,incedere incerto....

Passa lo stesso messaggio?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


>


Tu che non hai peli sul culo....rispondi...guardi il modo di vestire di un uomo?il suo portamento?il suo sguardo deciso?


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia,una bella giacca,adoro il blu e il nero,camicia a collo alto, ho solo camicie di Settecamicie,un bel jeans stretto colore scuro,scarpe in tinta,un bell'occhiale rayban lenti azzurrate,orologio in carbonio nero.....camminata decisa e sicura,sgaurdo fisso,testa alta.
> 
> Poi c'è l'altro,marsupio,maglietta,scarpa da gionnastica,incedere incerto....
> 
> Passa lo stesso messaggio?


manca il terzo esemplare...
quello che si fa accompagnare da Nicka e Farfalla 
dove Nicka indossa le dr martens e Farfalla il tacco 12


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> manca il terzo esemplare...
> quello che si fa accompagnare da Nicka e Farfalla
> dove Nicka indossa le dr martens e Farfalla il tacco 12


L'uomo vestito bene piace....


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu che non hai peli sul culo....rispondi...guardi il modo di vestire di un uomo?il suo portamento?il suo sguardo deciso?


è una mantide dei frenuli... cosa vuoi che guardi


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'uomo vestito bene piace....


non sempre prof 
un uomo con un bel paio di jeans e pullover......


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> è una mantide dei frenuli... cosa vuoi che guardi


Nicka è un livello superiore,non è una da baci,slinguazzate,parole,discorsi,voli pindarici,con nicka ti devi presentare: sopra giacca e cravatta,sotto nudo,calzettoni e mocassino di marca....e devi avere una sberla di carne da asfissia indotta.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> non sempre prof
> un uomo con un bel paio di jeans e pullover......


Si,ma non con il marsupio da piijanculo furente,la paly,generi di conforto...e dai...


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka è un livello superiore,non è una da baci,slinguazzate,parole,discorsi,voli pindarici,con nicka ti devi presentare: sopra giacca e cravatta,sotto nudo,calzettoni e mocassino di marca....e devi avere una sberla di carne da asfissia indotta.


secondo me dipende, dipende da chi ha di fronte
può essere sdolcinata, tutta bacetti e coccole
ma potrebbe anche trasformarsi nella peggior dominatrice del frenulo


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia,una bella giacca,adoro il blu e il nero,camicia a collo alto, ho solo camicie di Settecamicie,un bel jeans stretto colore scuro,scarpe in tinta,un bell'occhiale rayban lenti azzurrate,orologio in carbonio nero.....camminata decisa e sicura,sgaurdo fisso,testa alta.
> 
> Poi c'è l'altro,marsupio,maglietta,scarpa da gionnastica,incedere incerto....
> 
> Passa lo stesso messaggio?


tutto ok, ma c'è un solo problema... se lo vesti così, sicuramente non si sente a suo agio e diventa un clown, peggio che col marsupio. L'abito va saputo portare, tu lo vuoi far diventare Mr.Wolf di Pulp Fiction, ma lui è Bender. Già eliminare il marsupio sarebbe un primo passo.


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'uomo vestito bene piace....


Ciao

il tutto deve armonizzare. Io preferisco la semplicità e casual. 
Giacca e cravatta ... mi mettono a disagio spesso, se non vi è una occasione speciale. 


sienne


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma non con il marsupio da piijanculo furente,la paly,generi di conforto...e dai...


se Benderino non sa dove mettere il portafoglio........


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*E si*



Nobody ha detto:


> tutto ok, ma c'è un solo problema... se lo vesti così, sicuramente non si sente a suo agio e diventa un clown, peggio che col marsupio. L'abito va saputo portare, tu lo vuoi far diventare Mr.Wolf di Pulp Fiction, ma lui è Bender. Già eliminare il marsupio sarebbe un primo passo.


E si....:rotfl::rotfl:il marsupio è da vecchio pjianculo furente dai...


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu che non hai peli sul culo....rispondi...guardi il modo di vestire di un uomo?il suo portamento?il suo sguardo deciso?


Non lo guardo in genere, ma sarebbe assurdo dire che non si nota un uomo vestito in un certo modo.
Per me conta molto di più l'atteggiamento.
Per intenderci, il marsupio...bisogna saperlo portare!


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

*oscuro*

però potremmo andare io e te a parlare con sta cartolaia.........


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> manca il terzo esemplare...
> quello che si fa accompagnare da Nicka e Farfalla
> dove *Nicka indossa le dr martens e Farfalla il tacco 12*


Tra l'altro date le altezze dovremmo scambiarci le scarpe...
Non dico nemmeno dove le arrivavo!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> però potremmo andare io e te a parlare con sta cartolaia.........


Si, io so essere molto convincente alle volte....:rotfl: pensavo a lecter...ma leceter è ingestibile....poi finisce sembra a inculate a sangue....


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

cosa è un marsupio?
Uno zainetto?


sienne


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka è un livello superiore,non è una da baci,slinguazzate,parole,discorsi,voli pindarici,con nicka ti devi presentare: sopra giacca e cravatta,sotto nudo,calzettoni e mocassino di marca....e devi avere una sberla di carne da asfissia indotta.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tra l'altro date le altezze dovremmo scambiarci le scarpe...
> *Non dico nemmeno dove le arrivavo*!


secondo me arrivi all'altezza giusta.......


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con te non servono parole...io mi presenterei con il cazzo di fuori,baciandoti la mano,apprezzeresti....non il bacio sulla mano...


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, io so essere molto convincente alle volte....:rotfl: pensavo a lecter...ma leceter è ingestibile....poi finisce sembra a inculate a sangue....


io sono molto più tollerante e paziente.....


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa è un marsupio?
> Uno zainetto?
> ...


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*

fino ad oggi abbiamo fatto più di 2000 interventi
mi auguro che tu da questa sera passando davanti alla libraia non ti faccia scrupoli ad entrare


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo guardo in genere, ma sarebbe assurdo dire che non si nota un uomo vestito in un certo modo.
> Per me conta molto di più l'atteggiamento.
> Per intenderci, il marsupio...bisogna saperlo portare!


i canguri sono fichi, intatti


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


>



Ciao

grazie. 

No, questo coso è un assoluto no go. 
Come i calzini bianchi o i pantaloni troppo corti. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vi quoto a tutti e 3.
> 
> chi ha fatto finta che non fossi mai esistita mi ha ferita molto più di chi mi ha insultata


A me questo fatto del indifferenza che porta a ferire mi suona come conflittualita irrisolta e di narcisimo ferito....ma alla fine se è finita è finita.Oppure ci crediamo talmente importanti da non poter essere dimenticati?Può  capitare....cosi come capita che noi non ci ricordiamo degli altri....E che vorrà mai dire?Vorrà  dire che non li abbiamo saputo valutare bene in quella fase della propria vita .Mica che erano invisibili o insulsi....


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me questo fatto del indifferenza che porta a ferire mi suona come conflittualita irrisolta e di narcisimo ferito....ma alla fine se è finita è finita.Oppure ci crediamo talmente importanti da non poter essere dimenticati?Può  capitare....cosi come capita che noi non ci ricordiamo degli altri....E che vorrà mai dire?Vorrà  dire che non li abbiamo saputo valutare bene in quella fase della propria vita .Mica che erano invisibili o insulsi....



Ciao

quoto

Poi se parliamo di storie o avventure ... 
beh, io vi ero e ho percepito ... so cosa vi è stato. 



sienne


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria, ma ti pare che mi guardi le scarpe!?!?
> Comunque oh...li ho messi perchè sapevo che avrei dovuto prenderti a calci!


sai quel tipo di scarpe piacevano ad una persona...
per quello le ho notate


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sai quel tipo di scarpe piacevano ad una persona...
> per quello le ho notate


Oh cazzarola...:facepalm:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu che non hai peli sul culo....rispondi...guardi il modo di vestire di un uomo?il suo portamento?il suo sguardo deciso?


non vale però, portamento e sguardo non centrano con i vestiti


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Se*



Bender ha detto:


> non vale però, portamento e sguardo non centrano con i vestiti


Se mi abitavi vicino.....


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> se Benderino non sa dove mettere il portafoglio........


c'era un altra persona al raduno che non sapeva dove tenere il portafoglio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e poi se lo è fatto tenere in borsa da un altra utentessa


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> c'era un altra persona al raduno che non sapeva dove tenere il portafoglio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> e poi se lo è fatto tenere in borsa da un altra utentessa


Portafoglio sempre nella mia tasca posteriore,devo sentirlo....come si vede che vivi in una citta tranquilla...


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tra l'altro date le altezze dovremmo scambiarci le scarpe...
> Non dico nemmeno dove le arrivavo!


ma non è vero dai a me non sembravi così bassa dai, va bè che nemmeno io sono alto


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ma non è vero dai a me non sembravi così bassa dai, va bè che nemmeno io sono alto


Posso farti una domanda forte?


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Portafoglio sempre nella mia tasca posteriore,devo sentirlo....come si vede che vivi in una citta tranquilla...


eh scusa ma il portafoglio nella tasca dietro a me così a occhio sembra più fregabile, voglio dire se lo tenessi nelle tasche davanti se ti infilano una mano in tasca te ne accorgi prima no


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non è vero dai a me non sembravi così bassa dai, va bè che nemmeno io sono alto


Prova a dire qualcos'altro che mi sconfessa e ti giuro che vengo a recuperarti dove abiti per menarti a sangue!!!
Io sono una nana infame!! E pure strappafrenuli!!!
Guai a te se smonti ancora la mia figura!!! :incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*bender*



Bender ha detto:


> eh scusa ma il portafoglio nella tasca dietro a me così a occhio sembra più fregabile, voglio dire se lo tenessi nelle tasche davanti se ti infilano una mano in tasca te ne accorgi prima no


Quando vieni a roma?


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa è un marsupio?
> Uno zainetto?
> ...


ho messo una foto dove lo porto a tracolla, sul mio profilo è l'ultima che ho caricato


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda forte?


mi preoccupa sta cosa, perchè di solito non chiedi
bo magari in MP


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> mi preoccupa sta cosa, perchè di solito non chiedi
> bo magari in MP


Appunto.Non mi va di metterti in difficoltà.:up:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.Non mi va di metterti in difficoltà.:up:


dai la curiosità è tanta chiedi, poi me ne pentirò ma vai dai


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> dai la curiosità è tanta chiedi, poi me ne pentirò ma vai dai


Oscuro rispetta gli amici.:up:


----------



## Dalida (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Camicia e giacca è un modo di essere....:rotfl:


:up:

bender, qualche camicia dovresti iniziare ad indossarla pure tu, eh!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Dalida ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> bender, qualche camicia dovresti iniziare ad indossarla pure tu, eh!


Ma anche una giacchetta con il drop giusto.....


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro rispetta gli amici.:up:


comunque ci provo, il marsupio lo sostituisco con dei pantaloni da montagna o arrampicata che ho visto al decatlon che sono pieni di tasche laterali, contano come look casual
anche se forse faro un po di rumore con le chiavi in tasca:rotfl:bo provo tentar non nuoce, comunque non c'è tutti i giorni di turno la libraia, tipo ieri non me lo aspettavo ci fosse


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> bender, qualche camicia dovresti iniziare ad indossarla pure tu, eh!


ho sofferto a metterla solo per il matrimonio del mio migliore amico ero il suo testimone


----------



## Dalida (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma anche una giacchetta con il drop giusto.....


anche la giacca, infatti.
va bene anche una maglia girocollo sotto, ma appunto la giacca e/o la camicia per me è d'obbligo! :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> comunque ci provo, il marsupio lo sostituisco con dei pantaloni da montagna o arrampicata che ho visto al decatlon che sono pieni di tasche laterali, contano come look casual
> anche se forse faro un po di rumore con le chiavi in tasca:rotfl:bo provo tentar non nuoce, comunque non c'è tutti i giorni di turno la libraia, tipo ieri non me lo aspettavo ci fosse


Si dai...un pò più accattivante,meno bambinone....


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Prova a dire qualcos'altro che mi sconfessa e ti giuro che vengo a recuperarti dove abiti per menarti a sangue!!!*
> Io sono una nana infame!! E pure strappafrenuli!!!
> Guai a te se smonti ancora la mia figura!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Dalida (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho sofferto a metterla solo per il matrimonio del mio migliore amico ero il suo testimone


eh dai bender, che sofferto. 
giacca e camicia ci vogliono, niente di tirato, anche casual, ma fa tutto un altro effetto. fidati.
e niente marsupio!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Dalida ha detto:


> eh dai bender, che sofferto.
> giacca e camicia ci vogliono, niente di tirato, anche casual, ma fa tutto un altro effetto. fidati.
> e niente marsupio!!!


bender...ti sta scrivendo una donna....


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque ci provo, *il marsupio lo sostituisco con dei pantaloni da montagna o arrampicata che ho visto al decatlon che sono pieni di tasche laterali,* contano come look casual
> anche se forse faro un po di rumore con le chiavi in tasca:rotfl:bo provo tentar non nuoce, comunque non c'è tutti i giorni di turno la libraia, tipo ieri non me lo aspettavo ci fosse


:miiiii:


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *comunque ci provo, il marsupio lo sostituisco con dei pantaloni da montagna o arrampicata che ho visto al decatlon che sono pieni di tasche laterali,* contano come look casual
> anche se forse faro un po di rumore con le chiavi in tasca:rotfl:bo provo tentar non nuoce, comunque non c'è tutti i giorni di turno la libraia, tipo ieri non me lo aspettavo ci fosse


santoddio ma perché :facepalm: perché devi portarti dietro tutta questa roba!!


----------



## Dalida (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque ci provo, il marsupio lo sostituisco con dei pantaloni da montagna o arrampicata che ho visto al decatlon che sono pieni di tasche laterali, contano come look casual
> anche se forse faro un po di rumore con le chiavi in tasca:rotfl:bo provo tentar non nuoce, comunque non c'è tutti i giorni di turno la libraia, tipo ieri non me lo aspettavo ci fosse


ma comprati dei pantaloni da uomo adulto, caspita! 
va benissimo anche un semplice jeans, camicia e giacca.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> bender...ti sta scrivendo una donna....


non c'è la posso fare,a stare vestito così


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> non c'è la posso fare,a stare vestito cosìView attachment 10133


Ma guarda che fighetto che sei....cazzo


----------



## Dalida (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non c'è la posso fare,a stare vestito cosìView attachment 10133


mica devi stare vestito così (per quanto, secondo me stai meglio).
va bene anche una giacca meno classica, la cravatta puoi evitarla per un aperitivo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Non la camicia con le maniche corte, magari a quadri, che non si può guardare. Una bella camicia con le maniche arrotolate, un po' sbottonata sul davanti ma non troppo. Tipo al secondo bottone. Fuori dai jeans.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh dai bender, che sofferto.
> giacca e camicia ci vogliono, niente di tirato, anche casual, ma fa tutto un altro effetto. fidati.
> e niente marsupio!!!



Attenzione: Bender é Bender. Se si mette camicia e giacca é appunto per un matrimonio. Lui deve piacere per come è non perché ha fatto un effetto diverso. É come mettersi l'ovatta nei pantaloni o nel reggiseno: Prima o poi quello che sei lo dimostri. E allora tanto vale farlo subito. Magari possiamo trattare per il marsupio.


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria, ma ti pare che mi guardi le scarpe!?!?
> Comunque oh...li ho messi perchè sapevo che avrei dovuto prenderti a calci!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Bender ha detto:


> magari da te è diverso, poi voglio dire a bologna ci sono molte facoltà universitarie e la gente è piu variegata, qui sarà un impressione ma sembrano tutti uguali in certi locali.
> si ti ho vista alla cena *avevi dei dr martin* credo, ma forse sbaglio però eri davvero molto tranquilla e rassicurante


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Attenzione: Bender é Bender. Se si mette camicia e giacca é appunto per un matrimonio. Lui deve piacere per come è non perché ha fatto un effetto diverso. É come mettersi l'ovatta nei pantaloni o nel reggiseno: Prima o poi quello che sei lo dimostri. E allora tanto vale farlo subito. Magari possiamo trattare per il marsupio.


Ti adoro,ma non toccarmi l'ovatta nei pantaloni.Il segreto del mio successo.


----------



## Dalida (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Attenzione: Bender é Bender. Se si mette camicia e giacca é appunto per un matrimonio. Lui deve piacere per come è non perché ha fatto un effetto diverso. É come mettersi l'ovatta nei pantaloni o nel reggiseno: Prima o poi quello che sei lo dimostri. E allora tanto vale farlo subito. Magari possiamo trattare per il marsupio.


dai sbri, una piccola rinfrescata al look mica snatura la persona.
fa anche bene all'umore!
ci sono giacche casual, da portare con le maglie sotto.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Attenzione: Bender é Bender. Se si mette camicia e giacca é appunto per un matrimonio. *Lui deve piacere per come è *non perché ha fatto un effetto diverso. É come mettersi l'ovatta nei pantaloni o nel reggiseno: Prima o poi quello che sei lo dimostri. E allora tanto vale farlo subito. Magari possiamo trattare per il marsupio.


In bocca al loup.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guarda che fighetto che sei....cazzo


Così sembra che il salame lo stia prendendo dietro.


----------



## Dalida (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non la camicia con le maniche corte, magari a quadri, che non si può guardare. Una bella camicia con le maniche arrotolate, un po' sbottonata sul davanti ma non troppo. Tipo al secondo bottone. Fuori dai jeans.


no, a maniche corte proprio no.
una camicia normale, maniche lunghe, tinta unita.
basta fare un salto all'OVS se uno ne vuole per tutti i giorni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non la camicia con le maniche corte, magari a quadri, che non si può guardare. Una bella camicia con le maniche arrotolate, un po' sbottonata sul davanti ma non troppo. Tipo al secondo bottone. Fuori dai jeans.



Quoto. Ho visto un sacco di camicie carine, morbide, casual in giro. Senza giacca.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guarda che fighetto che sei....cazzo


ma come fai a stare a tuo agio dentro quelle cavolo di giacche con le spalle che scendono precise ad angolo retto mah 
io sono per le cose comode, comunque di jeans praticamente a parte i pantaloni della tuta metto solo quelli


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non c'è la posso fare,a stare vestito cosìView attachment 10133


Bender stai molto meglio  ok togli la cravatta e magari una giacca più sportiva, ma la camicia ci sta tutta


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti adoro,ma non toccarmi l'ovatta nei pantaloni.Il segreto del mio successo.



Pensavo almeno una bottiglietta di coca.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Dalida ha detto:


> dai sbri, una piccola rinfrescata al look mica snatura la persona.
> fa anche bene all'umore!
> ci sono giacche casual, da portare con le maglie sotto.


D'accordo.


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pensavo almeno una bottiglietta di coca.


Lattina, meglio...
Quando le hanno assottigliate ho visto scene di disperazione...
Ma almeno le hanno allungate...


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Bender stai molto meglio  ok togli la cravatta e magari una giacca più sportiva, ma la camicia ci sta tutta


guarda mi ricordo bene ancora adesso come stavo, tipo in una camicia di forza


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda mi ricordo bene ancora adesso come stavo, tipo in una camicia di forza


Io ti capisco, all'ultimo matrimonio ero strizzata in un corpetto, con il tacco 12...
Ho pensato di morire, ma c'è sempre una via di mezzo...


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque ci provo, *il marsupio lo sostituisco con dei pantaloni da montagna o arrampicata che ho visto al decatlon che sono pieni di tasche laterali, contano come look casual*
> anche se forse faro un po di rumore con le chiavi in tasca:rotfl:bo provo tentar non nuoce, comunque non c'è tutti i giorni di turno la libraia, tipo ieri non me lo aspettavo ci fosse



:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Senta buon uomo, gli dica qualcosa per favore...


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> guarda mi ricordo bene ancora adesso come stavo, tipo in una camicia di forza


Pensa che c'è gente che ci deve stare per tante ore al giorno....


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senta buon uomo, gli dica qualcosa per favore...


Ma se mi ha detto che quando ci siamo presentati al parcheggio per come mi ha visto vestito si era preso male a salire in macchina con me. Manco fossi venuto in pigima o con la tuta dell'Altetica Milano :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma se mi ha detto che quando ci siamo presentati al parcheggio per come mi ha visto vestito si era preso male a salire in macchina con me. Manco fossi venuto in pigima o con la tuta dell'Altetica Milano :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


E' che tu non sei rassicurante come me!!! :ar:


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che tu non sei rassicurante come me!!! :ar:


Non ti allargare, in macchina poi mi ha detto che l'ho messo a suo agio....


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> E' che tu non sei rassicurante come me!!! :ar:


Si...vabbè.....quelle rassicuranti poi non lo sono affatto.


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non ti allargare, in macchina poi mi ha detto che l'ho messo a suo agio....


L'ho detto che sei un buon uomo!


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...vabbè.....quelle rassicuranti poi non lo sono affatto.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> *Ma se mi ha detto che quando ci siamo presentati al parcheggio per come mi ha visto vestito si era preso male a salire in macchina con me*. Manco fossi venuto in pigima o con la tuta dell'Altetica Milano :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


:rotfl:
ma come t'eri vestito?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


>


Ma a noi uomini poi le donne rassicuranti piacciono?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> ma come t'eri vestito?


Tipo reanto zero prime armi...


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> ma come t'eri vestito?


Nulla di che, pinocchietto, mocassino, maglietta lunga di CK. Abbastanza informale


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tipo reanto zero prime armi...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Una roba del genere??


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a noi uomini poi le donne rassicuranti piacciono?


Ahhhhhhh non lo so, dillo tu!


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a noi uomini poi le donne rassicuranti piacciono?


Occhio a quello che rispondi


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhh non lo so, dillo tu!


SAI COSA C'è?IO QUI DENTRO NON SCRIVO PIù NULLA.


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhh non lo so, dillo tu!



Ha ragione, quando ho appoggiato la testa sui tuoi seni e mi accarezzavi il viso e nel mentre mi facevi la pulizia delle orecchie mi sono sentito rassicurato


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Occhio a quello che rispondi


Stessa ora....me lo SENTIVO GUARDA.


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SAI COSA C'è?IO QUI DENTRO NON SCRIVO PIù NULLA.


Ma va' va'!!


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stessa ora....me lo SENTIVO GUARDA.


Cosa ti sentivi....


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma va' va'!!


Battute,cazzate,ma adesso chi vuole sapere.... ci deve mettere la faccia e il culo. anzi...prima il culo poi vediamo chi è....


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Cosa ti sentivi....


Sapessi.....


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Battute,cazzate,ma adesso chi vuole sapere.... ci deve mettere la faccia e il culo. anzi...prima il culo poi vediamo chi è....


Ma che parli in codice??


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sapessi.....


So curiosa come una scimmia


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Homer ha detto:


> Ma che parli in codice??


No sono chiaro.Prima il sedere poi la faccia...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Nulla di che, pinocchietto, mocassino, *maglietta lunga di CK*. Abbastanza informale


mi sa che l'ha spaventato quella


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender non uscire in tuta per strada ti pregooooo


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che l'ha spaventato quella


ahahahahahha

l'ho capita adesso


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma se mi ha detto che quando ci siamo presentati al parcheggio per come mi ha visto vestito si era preso male a salire in macchina con me. Manco fossi venuto in pigima o con la tuta dell'Altetica Milano :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


proprio perchè eri con la giacchettina e poi era la prima volta che ti incontravo e io non sono molto loquace di base, fortuna che avevi un t-shirt bella con le scritte in giapponese e tiger scritto sotto credo


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ha ragione, quando ho appoggiato la testa sui tuoi seni e mi accarezzavi il viso e nel mentre mi facevi la pulizia delle orecchie mi sono sentito rassicurato


era quando ti sei spostato dal tuo posto e sei sparito in mezzo a nicka e sbri, ma a me avevi detto che ci eri andato solo a parlare


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Sai*



Bender ha detto:


> era quando ti sei spostato dal tuo posto e sei sparito in mezzo a nicka e sbri, ma a me avevi detto che ci eri andato solo a parlare


Mattia hai lo sguardo del buono....uno sguardo raro.


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

ciao Mattia io esco, ti faccio l'in bocca al lupo per il tuo approccio :up:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Mattia io esco, ti faccio l'in bocca al lupo per il tuo approccio :up:


ok grazie:up:,ma non è detto che sia oggi non è detto che ci sia in libreria


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok grazie:up:,ma non è detto che sia oggi non è detto che ci sia in libreria


vabbè, magari c'è ed è oggi, quindi DAJE


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender non uscire in tuta per strada ti pregooooo


esagerata, sai quanti girano con la classica tuta dell'adidas nera,in non plus ultra della comodità
solo i pantaloni, sopra una felpa


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè, magari c'è ed è oggi, quindi DAJE


ok, solo che poi mi tocca trovarmi un altra meta per il giro solito, ma va bè


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> esagerata, sai quanti girano con la classica tuta dell'adidas nera,in non plus ultra della comodità
> solo i pantaloni, sopra una felpa


Hai capito?alle 17 vanno via....ed io fino alle 24.....ma che culo...


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito?alle 17 vanno via....ed io fino alle 24.....ma che culo...


oggi 17.30...


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> esagerata, sai quanti girano con la classica tuta dell'adidas nera,in non plus ultra della comodità
> solo i pantaloni, sopra una felpa


Ma la comodità per fare cosa, la maratona di Niugiorc, lo scarico al porto di Rotterdamme, lo safari nel Serengheti????
Per passeggiare in città dai ti prego un jeans, l'hanno pure inventato dalle tue parti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> era quando ti sei spostato dal tuo posto e sei sparito in mezzo a nicka e sbri, ma a me avevi detto che ci eri andato solo a parlare



Ehm. Precisiamo almeno che era consenziente.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito?alle 17 vanno via....ed io fino alle 24.....ma che culo...


no sul serio, ma quante ore fai, peggio che i cinesi alla foxcom


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma la comodità per fare cosa, la maratona di Niugiorc, lo scarico al porto di Rotterdamme, lo safari nel Serengheti????
> Per passeggiare in città dai ti prego un jeans, l'hanno pure inventato dalle tue parti...


A me la tuta fa un sesso micidiale, ma in casa!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> no sul serio, ma quante ore fai, peggio che i cinesi alla foxcom


Oggi è una giornata particolare....vabbè andro a puttane dopo---


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me la tuta fa un sesso micidiale, ma in casa!!!



adesso ti risponde che sei troppo rassicurante per scrivere "sesso micidiale" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: naggai a bender :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehm. Precisiamo almeno che era consenziente.


Hot dog di Homer!!!


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> adesso ti risponde che sei troppo rassicurante per scrivere "sesso micidiale" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: naggai a bender :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lo dico.
Sono vergine.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Lo dico.
> Sono vergine.


Secondo me non ci sei neanche nata vergine....:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma la comodità per fare cosa, la maratona di Niugiorc, lo scarico al porto di Rotterdamme, lo safari nel Serengheti????
> Per passeggiare in città dai ti prego un jeans, l'hanno pure inventato dalle tue parti...


ma qualche volta è capitato di uscire con la tuta, comunque prevalentemente jeans.
ma io sapevo gli avessero inventati a metà dell'800 durante la corsa all'oro in america, usando un tessetu resistente inizialmente concepito per le tende.
comunque i pantaloni di tuta sono l'eccezione davvero


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me non ci sei neanche nata vergine....:rotfl:


Infatti...nata sotto segno dei pesci...


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo dico.
> *Sono vergine.*


Ascendente?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ascendente?? :rotfl::rotfl:


Sì!!!


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi è una giornata particolare...*.vabbè andro a puttane dopo*---


ah perchè tu quando sei stanco fai così:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Infatti...nata sotto segno dei pesci...


Di carne?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hot dog di Homer!!!



Ma porello poi. Dar d'intendere che tra tutte voi ggiovani, s'era beccato la cariatide. É che é sparito dietro il mio doppio mento. I bargigli insomma. E lo tenevo nell'ombra con i baffi. Povero Homer, una reputazione a brandelli.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ah perchè tu quando sei stanco fai così:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mattia io adoro il popolo della notte.Una fratta di notte è diversa che di giorno...le persone la notte sono diverse....


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma porello poi. Dar d'intendere che tra tutte voi ggiovani, s'era beccato la cariatide. É che é sparito dietro il mio doppio mento. I bargigli insomma. E lo tenevo nell'ombra con i baffi. Povero Homer, una reputazione a brandelli.


devo sbugiardare anche te?


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma porello poi. Dar d'intendere che tra tutte voi ggiovani, s'era beccato la cariatide. É che é sparito dietro il mio doppio mento. I bargigli insomma. E lo tenevo nell'ombra con i baffi. Povero Homer, una reputazione a brandelli.


Tante reputazioni sono crollate!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> devo sbugiardare anche te?



Parliamo degli orsi da cortile?


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia io adoro il popolo della notte.Una fratta di notte è diversa che di giorno...le persone la notte sono diverse....


forse più l'ora e tarda e più si è meno razionali e più impulsivi, in piccola parte capita anche a me, per questo dicono che le decisioni importanti si prendono sempre prima del tramonto


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> forse più l'ora e tarda e più si è meno razionali e più impulsivi, in piccola parte capita anche a me, per questo dicono che le decisioni importanti si prendono sempre prima del tramonto


la gente che gira di notte è diversa.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tante reputazioni sono crollate!!



DiGiamolo, Bender non ci vede una cippa. Sono sicura che ad un certo punto ti ha confusa con Danny. Non è attendibile.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Parliamo degli orsi da cortile?


va bè mi era venuto in mente Bear grylls, forse avevo fatto confusione


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> DiGiamolo, Bender non ci vede una cippa. Sono sicura che ad un certo punto ti ha confusa con Danny. Non è attendibile.


ma se ci siamo abbracciati due volte, quanto dovevo essere cecato scusa


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Parliamo degli orsi da cortile?


Sono morta!!!


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma porello poi. Dar d'intendere che tra tutte voi ggiovani, s'era beccato la cariatide. *É che é sparito dietro il mio doppio mento. I bargigli insomma. E lo tenevo nell'ombra con i baffi.* Povero Homer, una reputazione a brandelli.


Ma di chi stai parlando?? Di quella del tavolo vicino al nostro??


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> la gente che gira di notte è diversa.....


ok vero, ma a te non capita di comportarti diversamente per dire alle 23 che alle 9 del mattino, leggermente dico


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tante reputazioni sono crollate!!


Concordo.....


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se ci siamo abbracciati due volte, quanto dovevo essere cecato scusa


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> ma se ci siamo abbracciati due volte, quanto dovevo essere cecato scusa


Adesso stavo ridendo:rotfl::rotfl:.Pensavo ad un anno fa quando ti davo ogni santo giorno del coglionazzo...ti ricordi?:rotfl::rotfl:buon giorno coglionazzo....adesso SIAMO CULO E CAMICIA...io la camicia ovviamente....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerò dai che avevo ragione....


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok vero, ma a te non capita di comportarti diversamente per dire alle 23 che alle 9 del mattino, leggermente dico


Vuol dire che hai i ritmi circandiani sballati...


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ok vero, ma a te non capita di comportarti diversamente per dire alle 23 che alle 9 del mattino, leggermente dico


No,sono stronzo pure di giorno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se ci siamo abbracciati due volte, quanto dovevo essere cecato scusa



Chiedi a Danny. Non sapeva come dirtelo. Eppure ti avevo tolto il mirto da davanti. NON FIDATEVI DI QUELLO CHE DICE BENDER


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Vuol dire che hai i ritmi circandiani sballati...


che cosa scusa? a me succede solo di essere un po meno chiuso di sera, un po più impulsivo e meno riflessivo tutto li


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiedi a Danny. Non sapeva come dirtelo. Eppure ti avevo tolto il mirto da davanti. NON FIDATEVI DI QUELLO CHE DICE BENDER


Io ho tentato di ubriacare anche Homer...e m'è andata fatta bucs...che serata di merda...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>



Io te l'avevo detto che non dovevi riempirgli il bicchiere grande col limoncello. Adesso ha confuso te con Danny, me con quella del tavolo dietro e ho paura di chiedere il resto. Per forza poi mi confondeva orsi e tacchini. Sei la solita goliardica esagerata.


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> che cosa scusa? a me succede solo di essere *un po meno chiuso di sera, un po più impulsivo e meno riflessivo tutto li*



Peccato che la libreria sia chiusa a quell'ora....


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiedi a Danny. Non sapeva come dirtelo. Eppure ti avevo tolto il mirto da davanti. NON FIDATEVI DI QUELLO CHE DICE BENDER


ma se tra danny e nicka ci saranno minimo 30 cm di differenza di altezza
e con questo non voglio dire che Nicka è bassa ma chè è Danny che è alto


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se tra danny e nicka ci saranno minimo 30 cm di differenza di altezza



Pensa se non ti toglievo la bottiglia


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Io ho tentato di ubriacare anche Homer*...e m'è andata fatta bucs...che serata di merda...


Ma se ho dovuto chiederti io due volte se per cortesia mi rimepivi il bicchiere di Limoncello.....:facepalm::facepalm:

Parlando seriamente, per quel motivo volevi ubriacarmi?? Per farmi addormentare e di conseguenza smettere di broccolarti, per farmi vedere la Madonna o per far si che ci provassi con....con....con....come si chiamava quella donna alla tua destra??


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se tra danny e nicka ci saranno minimo 30 cm di differenza di altezza
> e con questo non voglio dire che Nicka è bassa ma chè è Danny che è alto


Bannatelo!!!!!


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Peccato che la libreria sia chiusa a quell'ora....


tanto ora mai ci devo parlare, così concludiamo questa storiella da un posto al sole


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *ma se tra danny e nicka ci saranno minimo 30 cm di differenza di altezza*
> e con questo non voglio dire che Nicka è bassa ma chè è Danny che è alto


Mo sono cazzi tuoi....:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma se ho dovuto chiederti io due volte se per cortesia mi rimepivi il bicchiere di Limoncello.....:facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Parlando seriamente, per quel motivo volevi ubriacarmi?? Per farmi addormentare e di conseguenza smettere di broccolarti, per farmi vedere la Madonna o per far si che ci provassi con....con....con....come si chiamava quella donna alla tua destra??


Speravo di convincerti con robe a tre...sia mai!!! Almeno avevo fatto un viaggio interessante!


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso stavo ridendo:rotfl::rotfl:.Pensavo ad un anno fa quando ti davo ogni santo giorno del coglionazzo...ti ricordi?:rotfl::rotfl:buon giorno coglionazzo....adesso SIAMO CULO E CAMICIA...io la camicia ovviamente....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerò dai che avevo ragione....


di questo sono contento, ma non sono tanto diverso da un anno fa, forse sto solo accettando che è persa, ma io son rimasto quello che ero.con tutte le paure e i problemi soliti.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Bannatelo!!!!!


Ma è tremendo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mo sono cazzi tuoi....:facepalm::facepalm:


che ho detto di strano, mica è un dato sensibile


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è tremendo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo mi sta massacrando!!!
Cioè ma io mi devo cancellare!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> di questo sono contento, ma non sono tanto diverso da un anno fa, forse sto solo accettando che è persa, ma io son rimasto quello che ero.con tutte le paure e i problemi soliti.


Ma scherzi?sei un altro,ci hai derattizzato lo scroto,ci hai diffamato i coglioni giornate intere,adesso sei un altro...:up:


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> che ho detto di strano, mica è un dato sensibile


No, un'offesa sensibile......la fortuna è dalla tua parte, a Nicka piace essere insultata


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è tremendo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non ti conviene che ci vediamo che poi salta fuori che sei tipo un incrocio tra Gandhi e babbo natale


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Speravo di convincerti con robe a tre...sia mai!!! Almeno avevo fatto un viaggio interessante!


Se, se......tutte le volte ste cose me le dicono a raduno finito, chissà come mai. Eppure quella sera mi ero anche fatto il bidet prima di uscire di casa :incazzato:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo mi sta massacrando!!!
> Cioè ma io mi devo cancellare!!!


eh no dai ora che ho preso un po di familiarità e confidenza no


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Se, se......tutte le volte ste cose me le dicono a raduno finito, chissà come mai. Eppure quella sera mi ero anche fatto il bidet prima di uscire di casa :incazzato:


È Sbri che fa la timida...


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> non ti conviene che ci vediamo che poi salta fuori che sei tipo un incrocio tra Gandhi e babbo natale


Pe fortuna...non ho mai scritto cazzate..quindi sto traquillo...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> No, un'offesa sensibile......la fortuna è dalla tua parte, a Nicka piace essere insultata


Sono proprio contentona!!!


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pe fortuna...non ho mai scritto cazzate..quindi sto traquillo...:rotfl:


nicka è stata una sorpresa,magari lo saresti anche tu bo chissà


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> È Sbri che fa la timida...


Lei mi ha detto la stessa cosa di te...


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto la stessa cosa di te...


Io e quella donna dobbiamo metterci d'accordo meglio...


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pe fortuna...non ho mai scritto cazzate..quindi sto traquillo...:rotfl:


Ma manco io ho mai scritto cazzate!!!!
Mo però passa che paio la Madonna!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma manco io ho mai scritto cazzate!!!!
> Mo però passa che paio la Madonna!!!


Suor nicka.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io e quella donna dobbiamo metterci d'accordo meglio...



Eppure al parcheggio dei camion ci siamo capite al volo


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Suor nicka.


Le figlie di Maria...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma manco io ho mai scritto cazzate!!!!
> 
> Mo però passa che paio la Madonna!!!



Infatti mi sei apparsa l'altro giorno.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Le figlie di Maria...


Che ogni cazzo prendono e via....


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eppure al parcheggio dei camion ci siamo capite al volo


Lì è stata proprio sporca!!!! Ti ammiro!!!
Hai messo da parte la tua anzianità con uno scatto felino!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lì è stata proprio sporca!!!! Ti ammiro!!!
> 
> Hai messo da parte la tua anzianità con uno scatto felino!!!



Ero pronta a scagliare la zanetta in un epico gesto di Totiana memoria.


----------



## disincantata (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che stai dalla mia parte, ma la differenza tra una persona romantica e un maniaco a volte secondo mè sta nel fatto che la persona piaccia oppure no
> comunque ho ordinato un libro quando lo andrò a ritirare, così tra una cosa e l'altra a bruciapelo le chiederò se le andrebbe di fare un giro per parlare un po quando finisce di lavorare



Non ho letto tutto, troppe pagine, pero' al tuo posto preparerei un simpatico bigliettino, due righe ed il tuo numero di cellulare, cosi se ha da fare le darai il tempo di riflettere dopo.

Forza, hai tutto per poterle piacere.:up:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto, troppe pagine, pero' al tuo posto preparerei un simpatico bigliettino, due righe ed il tuo numero di cellulare, cosi se ha da fare le darai il tempo di riflettere dopo.
> 
> Forza, hai tutto per poterle piacere.:up:


ma siiiiii era quello che volevo fare fin da subito ma sai da quanto tempo lo dicevo, ma tutti me l'hanno bocciata tutti come idea, perchè anche se ci fosse interesse passerei troppo per insicuro e cambierebbe idea


----------



## disincantata (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma siiiiii era quello che volevo fare fin da subito ma sai da quanto tempo lo dicevo, ma tutti me l'hanno bocciata tutti come idea, perchè anche se ci fosse interesse passerei troppo per insicuro e cambierebbe idea


A me piacerebbe ricevere un bigliettino carino e un numero...................:up:

non mi piacerebbe uno sfacciato, proprio no.


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe ricevere un bigliettino carino e un numero...................:up:
> 
> non mi piacerebbe uno sfacciato, proprio no.



Ciao

anche il bigliettino va benissimo. 
Chiedere di persona, non significa essere sfacciati. 
Dipende dai modi. E Bender non ha modi "forti" ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (5 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche il bigliettino va benissimo.
> Chiedere di persona, non significa essere sfacciati.
> ...


Certo, ma consideravo il fatto che lui la vede in negozio, dove lei sta lavorando, quindi meno facile un dialogo lungo.

Sara' che la piu' bella dichierazione d'amore l'ho ricevuta in un salottino di un locale in centro a Milano e duro' talmente tanto che avrei voluto registrarla ahahahah ma eravamo soli soli.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

*ci ho parlato*

mentre mi stavo avvicinando a destinazione, pensavo che tanto oggi non ci sarebbe stata perchè di solito faceva giorni alterni e c'era già ieri, pure fino a tardi quindi,prima ancora di arrivare davanti la vetrina vedo lo scooter e mi prende un colpo,perchè so che ora ci devo parlare,sono le 19,45 la libreria chiude alle 20.
aspetto in piazza su una panchina a 20 metri da dove ha parcheggiato lo scooter, vengono le 20,15 e ancora non è uscita, inizio a pensare che ci sia qualcosa come ieri, e mi dico va bè pazienza sarà per la prossima volta:carneval:
aspetto un altro pò e alle 20,25 esce viene verso di me affiancata dalla collega si ferma dal suo scooter parla con la collega la saluta e nel momento che la collega va via inizio ad avere la tachicardia quasi mi manca l'aria, perchè so che devo andare a parlarci, mi alzo faccio quella poca strada ma mi sembra di non arrivare mai, quando sono a pochi passi da lei la saluto con un ciao lei mi risponde con un ciao e un bel sorriso,le dico "vorrei farti 2 domande ma non centrano nulla con la libreria, lei si toglie gli occhiali mi guarda mi sorride mi dice non preoccuparti vai pure, e in quel momento tutto per un attimo si è fermato


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mentre mi stavo avvicinando a destinazione, pensavo che tanto oggi non ci sarebbe stata perchè di solito faceva giorni alterni e c'era già ieri, pure fino a tardi quindi,prima ancora di arrivare davanti la vetrina vedo lo scooter e mi prende un colpo,perchè so che ora ci devo parlare,sono le 19,45 la libreria chiude alle 20.
> aspetto in piazza su una panchina a 20 metri da dove ha parcheggiato lo scooter, vengono le 20,15 e ancora non è uscita, inizio a pensare che ci sia qualcosa come ieri, e mi dico va bè pazienza sarà per la prossima volta:carneval:
> aspetto un altro pò e alle 20,25 esce viene verso di me affiancata dalla collega si ferma dal suo scooter parla con la collega la saluta e nel momento che la collega va via inizio ad avere la tachicardia quasi mi manca l'aria, perchè so che devo andare a parlarci, mi alzo faccio quella poca strada ma mi sembra di non arrivare mai, quando sono a pochi passi da lei la saluto con un ciao lei mi risponde con un ciao e un bel sorriso,le dico "vorrei farti 2 domande ma non centrano nulla con la libreria, lei si toglie gli occhiali mi guarda mi sorride mi dice non preoccuparti vai pure, e in quel momento tutto per un attimo si è fermato


E......?


----------



## Horny (5 Maggio 2015)

bender,
non farci stare col fiato sospeso!


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender 'taci tua ci lasci così??


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mentre mi stavo avvicinando a destinazione, pensavo che tanto oggi non ci sarebbe stata perchè di solito faceva giorni alterni e c'era già ieri, pure fino a tardi quindi,prima ancora di arrivare davanti la vetrina vedo lo scooter e mi prende un colpo,perchè so che ora ci devo parlare,sono le 19,45 la libreria chiude alle 20.
> aspetto in piazza su una panchina a 20 metri da dove ha parcheggiato lo scooter, vengono le 20,15 e ancora non è uscita, inizio a pensare che ci sia qualcosa come ieri, e mi dico va bè pazienza sarà per la prossima volta:carneval:
> aspetto un altro pò e alle 20,25 esce viene verso di me affiancata dalla collega si ferma dal suo scooter parla con la collega la saluta e nel momento che la collega va via inizio ad avere la tachicardia quasi mi manca l'aria, perchè so che devo andare a parlarci, mi alzo faccio quella poca strada ma mi sembra di non arrivare mai, quando sono a pochi passi da lei la saluto con un ciao lei mi risponde con un ciao e un bel sorriso,le dico "vorrei farti 2 domande ma non centrano nulla con la libreria, lei si toglie gli occhiali mi guarda mi sorride mi dice non preoccuparti vai pure, e in quel momento tutto per un attimo si è fermato



Ciao

ehhh, ha capito lei, che ti preoccupi per nulla ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Mi sto mangiando tutte le unghie per l'attesa!


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mentre mi stavo avvicinando a destinazione, pensavo che tanto oggi non ci sarebbe stata perchè di solito faceva giorni alterni e c'era già ieri, pure fino a tardi quindi,prima ancora di arrivare davanti la vetrina vedo lo scooter e mi prende un colpo,perchè so che ora ci devo parlare,sono le 19,45 la libreria chiude alle 20.
> aspetto in piazza su una panchina a 20 metri da dove ha parcheggiato lo scooter, vengono le 20,15 e ancora non è uscita, inizio a pensare che ci sia qualcosa come ieri, e mi dico va bè pazienza sarà per la prossima volta:carneval:
> aspetto un altro pò e alle 20,25 esce viene verso di me affiancata dalla collega si ferma dal suo scooter parla con la collega la saluta e nel momento che la collega va via inizio ad avere la tachicardia quasi mi manca l'aria, perchè so che devo andare a parlarci, mi alzo faccio quella poca strada ma mi sembra di non arrivare mai, quando sono a pochi passi da lei la saluto con un ciao lei mi risponde con un ciao e un bel sorriso,le dico "vorrei farti 2 domande ma non centrano nulla con la libreria, lei si toglie gli occhiali mi guarda mi sorride mi dice non preoccuparti vai pure, e in quel momento tutto per un attimo si è fermato



e poi


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E......?





Horny ha detto:


> bender,
> non farci stare col fiato sospeso!





drusilla ha detto:


> Bender 'taci tua ci lasci così??





Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sto mangiando tutte le unghie per l'attesa!





Simy ha detto:


> e poi


dai volevo farvi provare quello che ho provato io in quel momento, almeno tentare


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dai volevo farvi provare quello che ho provato io in quel momento, almeno tentare


te possino


----------



## Spot (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dai volevo farvi provare quello che ho provato io in quel momento, almeno tentare


Ma vogliamo sapere il resto!!!


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma vogliamo sapere il resto!!!


finchè non lo dico tutto è possibile, come il gatto di schrodinger


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

stai di buon umore. Pare, che sia andata bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> finchè non lo dico tutto è possibile, come il gatto di schrodinger


Bender ammettilo, tu non sei andato...
Tu pure stasera ti sei mangiato un salame...
Ma stavolta il percorso è stato inverso!!


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stai di buon umore. Pare, che sia andata bene ...
> 
> sienne


non sono di buon umore, scherzavo per sdrammatizzare


Nicka ha detto:


> Bender ammettilo, tu non sei andato...
> Tu pure stasera ti sei mangiato un salame...
> Ma stavolta il percorso è stato inverso!!


magari non ci fossi andato, tornando ho preso questo


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

dai racconta su


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

le dico col cure in gola, mi chiedevo se eri impegnata con qualcuno?
mi ha sorriso e mi ha detto si, così la seconda domanda nemmeno glie l'ho fatta, non aveva senso e mi sentivo già a disagio, le ho detto che comunque continuavo a comprarli i libri, forse un po meno e poi l'ho salutata,
ho guardato sul mio taquino, era dal 22 di febbraio che l'avevo vista
adesso manco più fantasticare posso, ma l'avevo messo in conto, è stata la prima volta che ci ho provato ad approcciare una ragazza e il primo due di picche, ora ho pure un ordine da ritirare li, dovrò vedere quando non c'è lei


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> le dico col cure in gola, mi chiedevo se eri impegnata con qualcuno?
> mi ha sorriso e mi ha detto si, così la seconda domanda nemmeno glie l'ho fatta, non aveva senso e mi sentivo già a disagio, le ho detto che comunque continuavo a comprarli i libri, forse un po meno e poi l'ho salutata,
> ho guardato sul mio taquino, era dal 22 di febbraio che l'avevo vista
> adesso manco più fantasticare posso, ma l'avevo messo in conto, è stata la prima volta che ci ho provato ad approcciare una ragazza e il primo due di picche, ora ho pure un ordine da ritirare li, dovrò vedere quando non c'è lei


E perché quando non c'è lei ? tu vai quando devi senza porti tante domande


----------



## Spot (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> le dico col cure in gola, mi chiedevo se eri impegnata con qualcuno?
> mi ha sorriso e mi ha detto si, così la seconda domanda nemmeno glie l'ho fatta, non aveva senso e mi sentivo già a disagio, le ho detto che comunque continuavo a comprarli i libri, forse un po meno e poi l'ho salutata,
> ho guardato sul mio taquino, era dal 22 di febbraio che l'avevo vista
> adesso manco più fantasticare posso, ma l'avevo messo in conto, è stata la prima volta che ci ho provato ad approcciare una ragazza e il primo due di picche, ora ho pure un ordine da ritirare li, dovrò vedere quando non c'è lei


Ma non è che ora ti devi nascondere da lei.

Dai, bello diretto: sei stato bravo:up:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E perché quando non c'è lei ? tu vai quando devi senza porti tante domande


non lo so sembrerebbe che ci vado apposta e poi fanno presto ad arrivare gli ordini, magari arriva entro questa settimana, va bè vedo un pò, se vado ora lei sa, si ricorda, non sarei più tranquillo tutto li


----------



## Alessandra (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo so sembrerebbe che ci vado apposta e poi fanno presto ad arrivare gli ordini, magari arriva entro questa settimana, va bè vedo un pò, se vado ora lei sa, si ricorda, non sarei più tranquillo tutto li


Ma non farti problemi 
Se devi andarci, ci vai....
ti ha sorriso,  ha apprezzato I modi....
e' impegnata ma sicuramente le avrà fatto piacere


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

invece dovresti andarci proprio quando c'è lei


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo so sembrerebbe che ci vado apposta e poi fanno presto ad arrivare gli ordini, magari arriva entro questa settimana, va bè vedo un pò, se vado ora lei sa, si ricorda, non sarei più tranquillo tutto li


E perchè non saresti tranquillo...
Le hai fatto una domanda.
Domanda che fino a pochi giorni manco ti passava per l'anticamera del cervello...hai preso le palle in mano e ti sei avvicinato, non ti ha nemmeno detto "che cazzo vuoi brutto maniaco, vai via!!", alla domanda che le hai fatto ti ha risposto sorridendo.
Può essere che si immaginava che un po' ti spiaciucchiava? Probabilissimo...
Ma che cosa importa!? Dai su!!!


----------



## Spot (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo so sembrerebbe che ci vado apposta e poi fanno presto ad arrivare gli ordini, magari arriva entro questa settimana, va bè vedo un pò, se vado ora lei sa, si ricorda, non sarei più tranquillo tutto li


Bene... il prossimo passo è essere tranquilli anche se te la trovi davanti 
Benderino, non le hai detto nulla di imbarazzante. Sta tranquillo.


E poi, diamine. Continuare a vederla ogni tanto ed essere carino con lei può essere solo un'esperienza piacevole.
Magari prima o poi torna libera


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo so sembrerebbe che ci vado apposta e poi fanno presto ad arrivare gli ordini, magari arriva entro questa settimana, va bè vedo un pò, se vado ora lei sa, si ricorda, non sarei più tranquillo tutto li


ripeti non farti tante paranoie, sei stato cortese non l'hai mica schiaffeggiata


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E perchè non saresti tranquillo...
> Le hai fatto una domanda.
> Domanda che fino a pochi giorni manco ti passava per l'anticamera del cervello...hai preso le palle in mano e ti sei avvicinato, non ti ha nemmeno detto *"che cazzo vuoi brutto maniaco, vai via!!*", alla domanda che le hai fatto ti ha risposto sorridendo.
> Può essere che si immaginava che un po' ti spiaciucchiava? Probabilissimo...
> Ma che cosa importa!? Dai su!!!


se mi diceva così stramazzavo al suolo, sai la pressione


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se mi diceva così stramazzavo al suolo, sai la pressione


Appunto!!!! E quindi!?
Qual è il problema!? Non c'è nessun problema!!


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Comunque sia andata e' positivo che ci hai provato bender, forse un approccio piu' soft, meno personale ti dava la possibilita' di conoscerla meglio. Resta sul pezzo pero'!


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ripeti non farti tante paranoie, sei stato cortese non l'hai mica schiaffeggiata


si ma erano 2 mesi che ero sempre li o quasi
va bè faccio che quando mi arriva il messaggio vado senza pensare se c'è o no, che ansia però


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Comunque sia andata e' positivo che ci hai provato bender, forse* un approccio piu' soft*, meno personale ti dava la possibilita' di conoscerla meglio. Resta sul pezzo pero'!


se le chiedevo diretto se voleva prendere un aperitivo con me non pensi che mi avrebbe risposto che era impegnata?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma erano 2 mesi che ero sempre li o quasi
> va bè faccio che quando mi arriva il messaggio vado senza pensare se c'è o no, che ansia però


Bravo


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto!!!! E quindi!?
> Qual è il problema!? Non c'è nessun problema!!


non lo so mi sento un pò un cretino a non averlo capito, o forse era meglio la lettera più informale e distaccata


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Per un caffe' o un aperitivo non c'e' niente di male


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo so mi sento un pò un cretino a non averlo capito, o forse era meglio la lettera più informale e distaccata


Guarda che non le hai mica chiesto se veniva a letto con te eh...


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> le dico col cure in gola, mi chiedevo se eri impegnata con qualcuno?
> mi ha sorriso e mi ha detto si, così la seconda domanda nemmeno glie l'ho fatta, non aveva senso e mi sentivo già a disagio, le ho detto che comunque continuavo a comprarli i libri, forse un po meno e poi l'ho salutata,
> ho guardato sul mio taquino, era dal 22 di febbraio che l'avevo vista
> adesso manco più fantasticare posso, ma l'avevo messo in conto, è stata la prima volta che ci ho provato ad approcciare una ragazza e il primo due di picche, ora ho pure un ordine da ritirare li, dovrò vedere quando non c'è lei


io ti ammazzo.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ti ammazzo.


prego avanti


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che non le hai mica chiesto se veniva a letto con te eh...


lo so,ma è strano difficile da spiegare come mi senta, forse sorrideva sempre perchè era divertita nel vedermi così imbarazzato bo non lo so, oppure sorride sempre a tutti perchè è così di indole


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so,ma è strano difficile da spiegare come mi senta, forse sorrideva sempre perchè era divertita nel vedermi così imbarazzato bo non lo so, oppure sorride sempre a tutti perchè è così di indole


Se sorrideva perchè era divertita che eri imbarazzato è una stronza col botto.
Se sorrideva perchè sorride sempre a tutti ed è così di indole è scema.
Se sorrideva perchè la cosa l'ha piacevolmente colpita non lo prendi in considerazione?


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> prego avanti


premesso che io sono anche più timido di te.   quindi non ti contesto lo spirito.

il problema non è l'approccio,la lettera,la domanda.   può andare tutto bene.  su questo le ragazze sono molto più affidabili nelle risposte di me e di chiunque altro.

quello che è insopportabile di te è che ti devi fare mille film in testa per qualsiasi cosa.

prova una buona volta ad agire.   secondo il tuo sentire.  invece di massacrarti il cervellino che ti ritrovi con millesettecentotrentanove scenari per ogni singola azione che poni in essere.

e non parlo solo della ragazza della libreria.


----------



## Alessandra (5 Maggio 2015)

Avrà sorriso perché le ha fatto piacere.
mi e' capitato diverse volte di ricevere approcci come il tuo mentre ero impegnata. 
quando il tipo e' carino e gentile, rifiutI solo perché sei già impegnata,  ma sorridI perchè fa piacere sapere che una persona tanto carina provi interesse,   e pensi anche che se  fossi stata libera, ci saresti uscita volentieri. 

Il bello è che queste cose mi accadono solo quando sono "accasata"


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> premesso che io sono anche più timido di te.   quindi non ti contesto lo spirito.
> 
> il problema non è l'approccio,la lettera,la domanda.   può andare tutto bene.  su questo le ragazze sono molto più affidabili nelle risposte di me e di chiunque altro.
> 
> ...


sto agendo mi sembra, se non era per Nicka non ci andavo alla cena, ero pure convinto fosse il giorno prima poi lei mi ha detto di no,che era l'indomani, e oggi pomeriggio se tutti non insistevano mica ci andavo, solo che avevo detto che ci sarei andato e se lo aspettavano tutti, così l'ho fatto, ma lo sapevo che avevo le probabilità contro, le ragazze che piacciono a me restano fidanzate a vita e poi si sposano


----------



## Alessandra (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sto agendo mi sembra, se non era per Nicka non ci andavo alla cena, ero pure convinto fosse il giorno prima poi lei mi ha detto di no,che era l'indomani, e oggi pomeriggio se tutti non insistevano mica ci andavo, solo che avevo detto che ci sarei andato e se lo aspettavano tutti, così l'ho fatto, ma lo sapevo che avevo le probabilità contro, le ragazze che piacciono a me restano fidanzate a vita e poi si sposano


E non divorziano? ?


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Avrà sorriso perché le ha fatto piacere.
> mi e' capitato diverse volte di ricevere approcci come il tuo mentre ero impegnata.
> quando il tipo e' carino e gentile, rifiutI solo perché sei già impegnata,  ma sorridI perchè fa piacere sapere che una persona tanto carina provi interesse,   e pensi anche che se  fossi stata libera, ci saresti uscita volentieri.
> 
> *Il bello è che queste cose mi accadono solo quando sono "accasata"*


ma non credo dai, magari non ci fai caso quando non sei impegnata perchè chi ti avvicina non ti interessa


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E non divorziano? ?


già mica ci avevo pensato:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E non divorziano? ?


Abbiamo trovato la pietra filosofale del perfetto matrimonio!!!!
Piacere a Bender!!!!! 

Benderinoooo???????? Ti piaccio!?!??!?! Dimmi dimmi...che vado a scegliermi il vestito!!!


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Avrà sorriso perché le ha fatto piacere.
> mi e' capitato diverse volte di ricevere approcci come il tuo mentre ero impegnata.
> quando il tipo e' carino e gentile, rifiutI solo perché sei già impegnata,  ma sorridI perchè fa piacere sapere che una persona tanto carina provi interesse,   e pensi anche che se  fossi stata libera, ci saresti uscita volentieri.
> 
> Il bello è che queste cose mi accadono solo quando sono "accasata"


Quoto tutto. 
Anche l'ultima frase uffa


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Abbiamo trovato la pietra filosofale del perfetto matrimonio!!!!
> Piacere a Bender!!!!!
> 
> Benderinoooo???????? Ti piaccio!?!??!?! Dimmi dimmi...che vado a scegliermi il vestito!!!


forse non ti ricordi bene la mia storia, ma si è sfasciato tutto perchè avevo paura di sposarmi e alla fine avevo lasciato fare tutto a lei


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Anche l'ultima frase uffa


cos'è la maledizione delle single


----------



## Alessandra (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non credo dai, magari non ci fai caso quando non sei impegnata perchè chi ti avvicina non ti interessa


Guarda, la legge di Murphy e' stata scritta apposta per me 
:facepalm:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Guarda, la legge di Murphy e' stata scritta apposta per me
> :facepalm:


chi è poi che è pessimista, mi fai buona compagnia


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sto agendo mi sembra, se non era per Nicka non ci andavo alla cena, ero pure convinto fosse il giorno prima poi lei mi ha detto di no,che era l'indomani, e oggi pomeriggio se tutti non insistevano mica ci andavo, solo che avevo detto che ci sarei andato e se lo aspettavano tutti, così l'ho fatto, ma lo sapevo che avevo le probabilità contro, le ragazze che piacciono a me restano fidanzate a vita e poi si sposano


ora spero capiate tutti perchè gli passerò sopra con la macchina asfaltatrice


----------



## Alessandra (6 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Anche l'ultima frase uffa


Quoto anche l' uffa :mexican:
una maledizione. ...
che quando sono impegnata mi gironzolano intorno certi fighi che sembrano proprio interessati a conoscermi e a frequentarmi non solo per una botta e via....
e quando sono single....
gli unici che mi si avvicinano sono I casi persi come "violetto", il fotografo metrosessuale :unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> chi è poi che è pessimista, mi fai buona compagnia


Sono oggettivamente realista


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora spero capiate tutti perchè gli passerò sopra con la macchina asfaltatrice


Non lo fare, trova una distrazione è dimenticati di bender


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora spero capiate tutti perchè gli passerò sopra con la macchina asfaltatrice


è perchè non agisco per mio conto? è questo?forse cerco delle motivazioni tutto li


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Quoto anche l' uffa :mexican:
> una maledizione. ...
> che quando sono impegnata mi gironzolano intorno certi fighi che sembrano proprio interessati a conoscermi e a frequentarmi non solo per una botta e via....
> e quando sono single....
> gli unici che mi si avvicinano sono* I casi persi come "violetto", il fotografo metrosessuale* :unhappy:


non ho mica capito sai


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sono oggettivamente realista


lo dico sempre pure io, ma non mi crede mai nessuno, chissà perchè


----------



## Alessandra (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non ho mica capito sai


Meglio...!!
Violetto e' quello che mi era zompato addosso e che avevo scambiato per gay!
Portava slip attillati viola....roba che anche I village people si rifiutavano di indossare!


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è perchè non agisco per mio conto? è questo?forse cerco delle motivazioni tutto li


che tu faccia le cose perchè te le dicono gli altri è perfettamente coerente con quello che tu 6.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Meglio...!!
> Violetto e' quello che mi era zompato addosso e che avevo scambiato per gay!
> Portava slip attillati viola....roba che anche I village people si rifiutavano di indossare!


vedi però, mai etichettare le persone, prima di conoscerle


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che tu faccia le cose perchè te le dicono gli altri è perfettamente coerente con quello che tu 6.


il problema è anche che dico tutto quello che penso e che mi accade, senza filtri, anche se so che mi prenderò critiche, e credo che questo valga qualcosa.
io non lo so che devo fare, vedo solo che molte volte quello che ipotizzo poi si avvera


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Avrà sorriso perché le ha fatto piacere.
> mi e' capitato diverse volte di ricevere approcci come il tuo mentre ero impegnata.
> quando il tipo e' carino e gentile, rifiutI solo perché sei già impegnata,  ma sorridI perchè fa piacere sapere che una persona tanto carina provi interesse,   e pensi anche che se  fossi stata libera, ci saresti uscita volentieri.
> 
> Il bello è che queste cose mi accadono solo quando sono "accasata"


Ahahahahahah quoto diamine :rotfl:


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah quoto diamine :rotfl:


anche a te? e siete già in tre, sta diventando quasi una regola


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il problema è anche che dico tutto quello che penso e che mi accade, senza filtri, anche se so che mi prenderò critiche, e credo che questo valga qualcosa.
> io non lo so che devo fare, vedo solo che molte volte quello che ipotizzo poi si avvera


tu non hai un pensiero.


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il problema è anche che dico tutto quello che penso e che mi accade, senza filtri, anche se so che mi prenderò critiche, e credo che questo valga qualcosa.
> io non lo so che devo fare, vedo solo che molte volte quello che ipotizzo poi si avvera


No Bender, non sei tu ad essere intuitivo, è semplicemente normale che su 10 ragazze carine che abbordi 8 siano impegnate.
Ma cavoli, almeno sforzati per scovare le altre 2.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu non hai un pensiero.


vorrei solo essere un pò felice, vorrei essere accettato per quello che sono, ma non sembra possibile.
forse pretendo tanto troppo infretta


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No Bender, non sei tu ad essere intuitivo, è semplicemente normale che su 10 ragazze carine che abbordi 8 siano impegnate.
> Ma cavoli, *almeno sforzati per scovare le altre 2*.


io non parlavo di quello ma di altre cose che capitavano e che io le avevo detto prima.
chissà quanto passerà prima che noti un altra ragazza che mi piace, e magari dovrò buttarmi immediatamente perchè mica è detto che sappia dove trovarla come la libraia


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io non parlavo di quello ma di altre cose che capitavano e che io le avevo detto prima.
> chissà quanto passerà prima che noti un altra ragazza che mi piace, e magari dovrò buttarmi immediatamente perchè mica è detto che sappia dove trovarla come la libraia


Magari ne trovi di più carine :sonar:


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Magari ne trovi di più carine :sonar:


grazie per il buon augurio
ma già quello che ho fatto oggi è stato per mè molto davvero, non penso che se dovessi farlo decidendo in un attimo ci riuscirei, oggi sono andato perchè un paio di volte ci avevo parlato e quel salutarla con un ciao aveva senso, ma fermare una ragazza appena vista così forse è troppo oltre, lo so che per voi è la cosa più naturale del mondo, ma non lo è per mè


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> anche a te? e siete già in tre, sta diventando quasi una regola


Certo che è una regola...
Una ragazza impegnata il più delle volte è felice...e questo si nota, l'essere felice rende una persona più bella, più allegra, più socievole, con meno paranoie, con meno fisime...e questo inevitabilmente porta gli altri a interessarsi, perchè una persona felice la vuoi accanto, la vuoi conoscere...invece una persona triste non dico che la scansi, ma di certo non l'approcci.
Io da quando sono fidanzata ho avuto diversi approcci che non mi aspettavo, ma ti dico anche di gente che prima non mi si filava pari eh!!


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che è una regola...
> Una ragazza impegnata il più delle volte è felice...e questo si nota, l'essere felice rende una persona più bella, più allegra, più socievole, con meno paranoie, con meno fisime...e questo inevitabilmente porta gli altri a interessarsi, perchè una persona felice la vuoi accanto, la vuoi conoscere...invece una persona triste non dico che la scansi, ma di certo non l'approcci.
> Io da quando sono fidanzata ho avuto diversi *approcci che non mi aspettavo*, ma ti dico anche di gente che prima non mi si filava pari eh!!


ok punto le disperate allora, più son tristi meglio è,se ne trovo una che piange poi è un successo assicurato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sul neretto, come hai reagito?visto che poi dici che prima non ti si filavano, allora mi chiedo li conoscevi e ti conoscevano già da prima , ma non sapevano fossi impegnata nel frattempo


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok punto le disperate allora, più son tristi meglio è,se ne trovo una che piange poi è un successo assicurato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sul neretto, come hai reagito?visto che poi dici che prima non ti si filavano, allora mi chiedo li conoscevi e ti conoscevano già da prima , ma non sapevano fossi impegnata nel frattempo


Ho reagito che mi sono sentita lusingata...in alcuni casi mi sono mangiata le mani...  Alla fine io sono sempre io, ma evidentemente non è come credo!


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> le dico col cure in gola, mi chiedevo se eri impegnata con qualcuno?
> mi ha sorriso e mi ha detto si, così la seconda domanda nemmeno glie l'ho fatta, non aveva senso e mi sentivo già a disagio, le ho detto che comunque continuavo a comprarli i libri, forse un po meno e poi l'ho salutata,
> ho guardato sul mio taquino, era dal 22 di febbraio che l'avevo vista
> adesso manco più fantasticare posso, ma l'avevo messo in conto, è stata la prima volta che ci ho provato ad approcciare una ragazza e il primo due di picche, ora ho pure un ordine da ritirare li, dovrò vedere quando non c'è lei


ma sticazzi la libraia.... lo capisci che l'importante era fare quello che hai fatto? Ne troverai altre, ma ti sei buttato!!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Ok*



Bender ha detto:


> ok punto le disperate allora, più son tristi meglio è,se ne trovo una che piange poi è un successo assicurato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sul neretto, come hai reagito?visto che poi dici che prima non ti si filavano, allora mi chiedo li conoscevi e ti conoscevano già da prima , ma non sapevano fossi impegnata nel frattempo


Embè?ok è impegnata,magari ha un rapporto in crisi,magari fra un pò si lascia,tu continua ad andare in libreria a salutarla,entraci in confidenza...nella vita non si sa mai....


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il problema è anche che dico tutto quello che penso e che mi accade, senza filtri, anche se so che mi prenderò critiche, e credo che questo valga qualcosa.
> io non lo so che devo fare, vedo solo che molte volte quello che ipotizzo poi si avvera


Sei te stesso,onesto e in buona fede....non ti vuoi costruire un personaggio ma confrontarti.Ed è l'unico modo giusto di essere quando si cerca confronto sincero.Va bene così:up:


----------



## Homer (6 Maggio 2015)

Bravo Bender :up:

Il primo di molti passi......

Savona è piena di gnocca, sposta il tiro, ma contiunua a tenere sottoscacco la libraia


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so,ma è strano difficile da spiegare come mi senta, forse sorrideva sempre perchè era divertita nel vedermi così imbarazzato bo non lo so, oppure sorride sempre a tutti perchè è così di indole



Sorrideva perché era contenta, somaro. Qualunque ragazza lo sarebbe stata. É impegnata, bon. Ma le tue attenzioni sicuramente l'hanno lusingata. Chiedere é lecito rispondere é cortesia e adesso lei sa che le piaci e tutte le volte che ti vedrà sorriderà dentro di sé perché è una cosa che fa piacere. Non devi sentirti in imbarazzo.


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non ti conviene che ci vediamo che poi salta fuori che sei tipo un incrocio tra Gandhi e babbo natale


mi avete fatto iniziare la giornata ridendo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei solo essere un pò felice, vorrei essere accettato per quello che sono, ma non sembra possibile.
> forse pretendo tanto troppo infretta


te lo meriti, invece.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè?ok è impegnata,magari ha un rapporto in crisi,magari fra un pò si lascia,tu continua ad andare in libreria a salutarla,*entraci in confidenza*...nella vita non si sa mai....


scusa ma qui sconfiniamo nell'assurdo, è già tanto che ci torno in libreria senza andare in un turno che non c'è, ma andando a caso, se c'è la saluterò con un ciao, ma entrarci in confidenza dopo che mi ha detto che è impegnata è da pazzi dai, sembrerebbe che insisto per la mia strada, che non mi importa cosa mi ha detto


----------



## Tradito? (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> scusa ma qui sconfiniamo nell'assurdo, è già tanto che ci torno in libreria senza andare in un turno che non c'è, ma andando a caso, se c'è la saluterò con un ciao, ma entrarci in confidenza dopo che mi ha detto che è impegnata è da pazzi dai, sembrerebbe che insisto per la mia strada, che non mi importa cosa mi ha detto


E' certo che devi insistere per la tua strada


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma sticazzi la libraia.... lo capisci che l'importante era fare quello che hai fatto? Ne troverai altre, ma ti sei buttato!!!!


si l'ho capito, ma tu hai capito che prima che mi capiti di vedere un altra ragazza che mi piaccia passeranno mesi se va bene, non sono come quelli che vanno a caccia lungo la passeggiata che costeggia il mare e in una giornata si fanno avanti con 10 ragazze o più


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> scusa ma qui sconfiniamo nell'assurdo, è già tanto che ci torno in libreria senza andare in un turno che non c'è, ma andando a caso, se c'è la saluterò con un ciao, ma entrarci in confidenza dopo che mi ha detto che è impegnata è da pazzi dai, sembrerebbe che insisto per la mia strada, che non mi importa cosa mi ha detto



Ciao

non necessariamente. Uomini e donne, possono avere tanti motivi per entrare in confidenza. 
Ad esempio per un interesse in comune, come la lettura o la musica o l'astronomia ecc. ecc. 
Forse, interagendo con lei impari a conoscere una sua amica che ... non solo è libera, ma che vi piacciate pure. 
Interagire Bender ... interagire ... 


sienne


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non necessariamente. Uomini e donne, possono avere tanti motivi per entrare in confidenza.
> Ad esempio per un interesse in comune, come la lettura o la musica o l'astronomia ecc. ecc.
> ...


adesso che sa per me è impossibile parlarci ancora, forse per il libri nell'ambito del negozio, ma dico forse eh.
se mi avvicino a lei farò la figura di quello che continua a provarci insistentemente anche se sà che è impegnata, e di scuse non ne ho più


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> scusa ma qui sconfiniamo nell'assurdo, è già tanto che ci torno in libreria senza andare in un turno che non c'è, ma andando a caso, se c'è la saluterò con un ciao, ma entrarci in confidenza dopo che mi ha detto che è impegnata è da pazzi dai, sembrerebbe che insisto per la mia strada, che non mi importa cosa mi ha detto



Maremma incagliata mica le hai chiesto di diventare la mamma dei tuoi figli. Ti sei informato se fosse impegnata perché la trovi carina. Non le hai chiesto soldi . Lo sapeva pure prima che la trovavi carina andavi più in libreria che dal panettiere. Guarda che queste sono cose normalissime.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bravo Bender :up:
> 
> Il primo di molti passi......
> 
> Savona è piena di gnocca, sposta il tiro, *ma contiunua a tenere sottoscacco la libraia*


anche tu insisti su sta via, ma mi volte far prendere degli insulti, o che mi mandi il fidanzato


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> adesso che sa per me è impossibile parlarci ancora, forse per il libri nell'ambito del negozio, ma dico forse eh.
> se mi avvicino a lei farò la figura di quello che continua a provarci insistentemente anche se sà che è impegnata, e di scuse non ne ho più



Ciao

ma non è vero, Bender. Se la rispetti per il fatto che è impegnata, in cosa consiste il problema?
Credi, che ogni uomo che parli con una donna, pensa solo a portarla a letto o a voler uscire con lei?



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> adesso che sa per me è impossibile parlarci ancora, forse per il libri nell'ambito del negozio, ma dico forse eh.
> se mi avvicino a lei farò la figura di quello che continua a provarci insistentemente anche se sà che è impegnata, e di scuse non ne ho più


Ma no, ti piacciono i libri? continua ad andare in libreria e se c'è lei ci parli del più e del meno, dei libri, di cinema, di quello che ti pare, ci parli come parleresti con chiunque altro/a .. Sienne ti ha indicato l'azione adatta *interagire *


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maremma incagliata mica le hai chiesto di diventare la mamma dei tuoi figli. Ti sei informato se fosse impegnata perché la trovi carina. Non le hai chiesto soldi . Lo sapeva pure prima che la trovavi carina andavi più in libreria che dal panettiere. Guarda che queste sono cose normalissime.


ok va bene fin qui ci sta, ma una volta che sai che è impegnata stop, cosa continui a cercare di conoscerla, sembra che non ti importi, diventi fastidioso, opprimente, e non è certo quello che voglio, dopo che mi ha detto che era impegnata, son praticamente scappatto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, la continuo a chiamare libraia perchè non so come si chiama


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si l'ho capito, ma tu hai capito *che prima che mi capiti di vedere un altra ragazza che mi piaccia passeranno mesi se va bene,* non sono come quelli che vanno a caccia lungo la passeggiata che costeggia il mare e in una giornata si fanno avanti con 10 ragazze o più


sei di gusti davvero difficili, allora  oppure non esci mai di casa e non frequenti nessuno... possibile che sia così difficile trovare qualcuna che ti possa interessare? Non ti dico di andare a caccia, ma tu parli come se fossi chiuso in monastero.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sei di gusti davvero difficili, allora  oppure non esci mai di casa e non frequenti nessuno... possibile che sia così difficile trovare qualcuna che ti possa interessare? Non ti dico di andare a caccia, ma tu parli come se fossi chiuso in monastero.


allora di casa ci esco ogni giorno, ma come ho già detto non ho contatti diretti, dovrei fermarele letteralmente per la strada,e comunque è difficile trovare una ragazza " tranquilla" così al primo impatto, senza sapere nulla di lei ma solo valutandola a prima vista


----------



## Tradito? (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> allora di casa ci esco ogni giorno, ma come ho già detto non ho contatti diretti, dovrei fermarele letteralmente per la strada,e comunque è difficile trovare una ragazza " tranquilla" così al primo impatto, senza sapere nulla di lei ma solo valutandola a prima vista


il fatto che sia impegnata non ti impedisce di fare amicizia


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok va bene fin qui ci sta, ma una volta che sai che è impegnata stop, cosa continui a cercare di conoscerla, sembra che non ti importi, diventi fastidioso, opprimente, e non è certo quello che voglio, dopo che mi ha detto che era impegnata, son praticamente scappatto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, la continuo a chiamare libraia perchè non so come si chiama



Guarda che é il contrario. Se tu cambi atteggiamento adesso sembra che cercassi solo una trombata. Non devi insistere ma nemmeno scappare. Esattamente come se non fosse successo nulla perché non è successo nulla.


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

inizia a fare pratica. Nel supermercato, facendo la fila, alle poste, in stazione aspettando un treno ecc. ecc. 
Ci sono tante situazioni, dove si sta uno vicino all'altro senza fare e dire nulla. Basta una frase ... un'osservazione e spesso si inizia una piccola conversazione ... su tutto e sul nulla. Forza. Provaci. Non succede nulla. Massimo non ricevi una risposta ... e capirai ... 


sienne


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> adesso che sa per me è impossibile parlarci ancora, forse per il libri nell'ambito del negozio, ma dico forse eh.
> se mi avvicino a lei farò la figura di quello che continua a provarci insistentemente anche se sà che è impegnata, e di scuse non ne ho più


che sia impegnata o no è un problema suo, non tuo.
Anzi, non avresti neanche dovuto chiederle se è impegnata, ma solo invitarla a bere qualcosa.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*MA*



banshee ha detto:


> mi avete fatto iniziare la giornata ridendo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che te ridi tu?che te ridi?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> che sia impegnata o no è un problema suo, non tuo.
> Anzi, non avresti neanche dovuto chiederle se è impegnata, ma solo invitarla a bere qualcosa.


Quoto


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*

Mi devo incazzare?ma allora quando spiego dove cazzo state?BENDER,la libraia è impegnata è in fase di transazione?di apertura?di chiusura?non puoi saperlo,non hai questa competenza.......E allora fidati,rimani NEI PARAGGI...CON LE DONNE NON SI SA MAI....quando lasciano non è per star da sole, spesso all'orizzonte si staglia la figura di un bel furetto rosa volitivo e impavido.......Hai mai conosciuto una che lascia e per star da sola?e cazzo dai...tu fai presenza...magari aspetta solo il pisello di scambio...!

RAGAZZI NON CI SIAMO.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che é il contrario. Se tu cambi atteggiamento adesso sembra che cercassi solo una trombata. Non devi insistere ma nemmeno scappare. Esattamente come se non fosse successo nulla perché non è successo nulla.


eh no dai però, mi ha visto che quasi mi mancava il fiato sù, e poi scusa uno che cercava solo quello non la tirava per le lunghe per 2 mesi, continuerò ad andarci ma molto meno rispetto a prima e naturalmente la saluterò


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

Mattia, è stato un approccio talmente scemo che la prossima volta è meglio se alla malcapitata lasci un bigliettino sullo scooter con su scritto:


TI VUOI METTERE CON ME? (barrare una delle seguenti risposte)


- SI'

- NO


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che te ridi tu?che te ridi?:rotfl:


se si incontra con te e ti descrive come winnie the pooh penso che rido per un mese :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi devo incazzare?ma allora quando spiego dove cazzo state?BENDER,la libraia è impegnata è in fase di transazione?di apertura?di chiusura?non puoi saperlo,non hai questa competenza.......E allora fidati,rimani NEI PARAGGI...CON LE DONNE NON SI SA MAI....*quando lasciano non è per star da sole, spesso all'orizzonte si staglia la figura di un bel furetto rosa volitivo e impavido*.......Hai mai conosciuto una che lascia e per star da sola?e cazzo dai...tu fai presenza...magari aspetta solo il pisello di scambio...!
> 
> RAGAZZI NON CI SIAMO.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
oscuro in piena forma mode on


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> se si incontra con te e ti descrive come winnie the pooh penso che rido per un mese :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Senti un pò....:rotfl:se mi incontra capisce cosa è un cazzo per il culo....fatto a persona....:rotfl: Fidati.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> oscuro in piena forma mode on


Ammetilo però è vero?spesso con le donne se capiti nel momento giusto...fai 13.......


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mattia, è stato un approccio talmente scemo che la prossima volta è meglio se alla malcapitata lasci un bigliettino sullo scooter con su scritto:
> 
> 
> TI VUOI METTERE CON ME? (barrare una delle seguenti risposte)
> ...



Così lo demolisci. 
Però rimane che bastava invitarla a prendere qualcosa ...


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi devo incazzare?ma allora quando spiego dove cazzo state?BENDER,la libraia è impegnata è in fase di transazione?di apertura?di chiusura?non puoi saperlo,non hai questa competenza.......E allora fidati,rimani NEI PARAGGI...CON LE DONNE NON SI SA MAI....quando lasciano non è per star da sole, spesso all'orizzonte si staglia la figura di un bel furetto rosa volitivo e* impavido*.......Hai mai conosciuto una che lascia e per star da sola?e cazzo dai...tu fai presenza...magari aspetta solo il pisello di scambio...!
> 
> RAGAZZI NON CI SIAMO.


si sono proprio impavido, braveheart:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Così lo demolisci.
> Però rimane che bastava invitarla a prendere qualcosa ...


Non demolisco nulla, è una gelatina.


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammetilo però è vero?spesso con le donne se capiti nel momento giusto...fai 13.......


sì, è vero. su questo hai ragione..

ma la libraia perché supponiamo sia in crisi?  il ciò mi sfugge


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

ma poi, porcocazzo, consolarsi con il tiramisù è da zitella incallita in menopausa!


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> si sono proprio impavido, braveheart:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mannja la puttana stamattina.Oh ,sono tornato a casa alle 2.... Ma cosa ho scritto di andare a cazzo dritto?Fai presenza.............!


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Così lo demolisci.
> Però rimane che bastava invitarla a prendere qualcosa ...


ma se esordivo così, comunque l'intento era conoscerla, e visto che da quello che ho visto mi sembrava una ragazza seria, credo che mi avrebbe detto subito che era impegnata, mi sembrava più logico chiedere da subito se lo fosse e poi dopo provare ad invitarla


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì, è vero. su questo hai ragione..
> 
> ma la libraia perché supponiamo sia in crisi?  il ciò mi sfugge


ma no, oscuro a buttatto giu tutte le possibilità, la libraia è felice, quindi come dice Nicka sta bene, e questo la porta ad avvicinare ragazzi


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mattia, è stato un approccio talmente scemo che la prossima volta è meglio se alla malcapitata lasci un bigliettino sullo scooter con su scritto:
> 
> 
> TI VUOI METTERE CON ME? (barrare una delle seguenti risposte)
> ...



Disse quello che se non era la commessa a incantonarlo tra gli scaffali sarebbe ancora li a sfogliare la margherita.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> allora di casa ci esco ogni giorno, ma come ho già detto non ho contatti diretti, dovrei fermarele letteralmente per la strada,*e comunque è difficile trovare una ragazza " tranquilla" così al primo impatto, senza sapere nulla di lei ma solo valutandola a prima vista*


ma che vuol dire "tranquilla"??? A parte che a prima vista le puoi valutare solo culo e tette, e neanche bene... ma che discorsi sono? Ti fai davvero troppi pensieri, vivi con più leggerezza. Se vuoi aumentare i contatti diretti, iscriviti da qualche parte, fai qualcosa che ti piace e che ti avvicini alla gente. Un corso di recitazione, scrittura creativa, di disegno, fotografia, vai in palestra... quello che ti va, insomma. Conoscerai tante donne, e qualcuna che ti possa interessare salterà fuori.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> sì, è vero. su questo hai ragione..
> 
> ma la libraia perché supponiamo sia in crisi?  il ciò mi sfugge


Potrebbe essere..!


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma poi, porcocazzo, consolarsi con il tiramisù è da zitella incallita in menopausa!


c'è chi si sfonda di alcolici, e credo sia peggio no


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se esordivo così, comunque l'intento era conoscerla, e visto che da quello che ho visto mi sembrava una ragazza seria, credo che mi avrebbe detto subito che era impegnata, mi sembrava più logico chiedere da subito se lo fosse e poi dopo provare ad invitarla



Ciao

Bender, comunque sia, prima s'impara a conoscere una persona. Poi si vede e si percepisce se c'è qualcosa. 
Chiederle così, se è libera ... è ridurla su una sola questione. Invece, le persone possono provare interesse anche su altri fronti ... e così nascono relazioni di vario tipo che portano ad altri incontri ... 


sienne


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mannja la puttana stamattina.Oh ,sono tornato a casa alle 2.... Ma cosa ho scritto di andare a cazzo dritto?Fai presenza.............!


ci andrò in libreria, ma come un normale cliente distratto


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Disse quello che se non era la commessa a incantonarlo tra gli scaffali sarebbe ancora li a sfogliare la margherita.


ah sì?
L'ho sempre immaginato che BJ è un tenerone... ora ne ho la conferma.


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> c'è chi si sfonda di alcolici, e credo sia peggio no


no.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si sono proprio impavido, braveheart:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bender posso darti un consiglio ? Smettila di cercare la donna che diventi la tua fidanzata, smettila,è proprio un modo sbagliato di arrivare all'obiettivo, non è così che si trova la persona che ci interessa. Devi vivere la tua vita interagendo con più persone possibili senza fissarti nella ricerca della donna perfetta che peraltro non esiste ( per nessuno esiste ). Devi interagire con tutti e creare intorno a te un tessuto sociale di conoscenze che ti facciano vivere senza tante seghe mentali ed arrivare all'obiettivo sentimentale casualmente non  razionalmente


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Disse quello che se non era la commessa a incantonarlo tra gli scaffali sarebbe ancora li a sfogliare la margherita.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Bender, comunque sia, prima s'impara a conoscere una persona. Poi si vede e si percepisce se c'è qualcosa.
> Chiederle così, se è libera ... è ridurla su una sola questione. Invece, le persone possono provare interesse anche su altri fronti ... e così nascono relazioni di vario tipo che portano ad altri incontri ...
> ...


per conoscerla come dici tu, in quel contesto, non mi sarebbe bastata tutta questa estate
mi sono dovuto buttare, anche perchè ogni volta che guardavo da fuori mi beccava sempre, stava diventando troppo strano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no.


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bender posso darti un consiglio ? Smettila di cercare la donna che diventi la tua fidanzata, smettila,è proprio un modo sbagliato di arrivare all'obiettivo, non è così che si trova la persona che ci interessa. Devi vivere la tua vita interagendo con più persone possibili senza fissarti nella ricerca della donna perfetta che peraltro non esiste ( per nessuno esiste ). Devi interagire con tutti e creare intorno a te un tessuto sociale di conoscenze che ti facciano vivere senza tante seghe mentali ed arrivare all'obiettivo sentimentale casualmente non  razionalmente



Ciao

quotone 

vediamo se capisce cosa intendiamo. 
INTERAZIONE! Anche con le vecchiette, se è per questo ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Disse quello che se non era la commessa a incantonarlo tra gli scaffali sarebbe ancora li a sfogliare la margherita.


Ma lassa perde.


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma no, oscuro a buttatto giu tutte le possibilità, la libraia è felice, quindi come dice Nicka sta bene, e questo la porta ad avvicinare ragazzi


ah beh, quando sei serena e stai bene attiri molto di più, non c'è dubbio..

fai bene, continua a tornarci ma come un cliente normale, senza più approcci


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per conoscerla come dici tu, in quel contesto, non mi sarebbe bastata tutta questa estate
> mi sono dovuto buttare, anche perchè ogni volta che guardavo da fuori mi beccava sempre, stava diventando troppo strano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

ecco, un punto per ridere assieme ... mentre si prende qualcosa e poi si parla di altro. 


sienne


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lassa perde.


eccolo sulla difensiva...
Dai, raccontamela! Com'è andata?


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quotone
> 
> ...


si ho capito,l'amore arriva proprio quando smetti di cercarlo, già sentito in tutte le salse, devo parlare con le persone, solo per il puro piacere di farlo, ho capito cosa intendete


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eccolo sulla difensiva...
> Dai, raccontamela! Com'è andata?


si è trapanato qualcuna in un negozio e non ci racconta nulla


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per conoscerla come dici tu, in quel contesto, non mi sarebbe bastata tutta questa estate
> mi sono dovuto buttare, anche perchè ogni volta che guardavo da fuori mi beccava sempre, stava diventando troppo strano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Potevi chiederle semplicemente se potevi offrirle un caffè. Essere un po' più easy. Ma tu non sei ancora easy. Comunque adesso pensaci: é stato poi così terribile?


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*si*



banshee ha detto:


> ah beh, quando sei serena e stai bene attiri molto di più, non c'è dubbio..
> 
> fai bene, continua a tornarci ma come un cliente normale, senza più approcci


Se capiti nel momento giusto.......


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Potevi chiederle semplicemente se potevi offrirle un caffè. Essere un po' più easy. Ma tu non sei ancora easy. Comunque adesso pensaci: é stato poi così terribile?


no ma perchè lei è stata molto comprensiva, però io volevo disintegrarmi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

che poi, siamo sinceri. Se uno viene e ci chiede se siamo liberi, come ci sentiamo esattamente?
Io mi sentirei un bel po' spiazzata ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eccolo sulla difensiva...
> Dai, raccontamela! Com'è andata?


Già la raccontai. E' successo che l'ho invitata a prendere un caffè, dopo essermi presentato a averle chiesto come si chiamasse. Lei prima è diventata rossa come un peperone e mi ha detto di no. Mi sono scusato per averla importunata e stavo per andarmene quando mi ha richiamato e mi ha detto di sì, così ci siamo dati un appuntamento un paio di giorni dopo. All'appuntamento poi mi diede buca e quando la rividi e le chiese il motivo mi rispose che era meglio così perchè sai, sono sposata. Buongiorno al cazzo, direi. E quindi nulla, le sorrisi, mi scusai per il disturbo e fine.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ho capito,l'amore arriva proprio quando smetti di cercarlo, già sentito in tutte le salse, devo parlare con le persone, solo per il puro piacere di farlo, ho capito cosa intendete


Ma si interagisce con gli altri anche per conoscere, condividere, confrontarsi, crescere, creare amicizie ... La stessa cosa che fai qui nel virtuale confrontandoti con gli utenti trasportala nel reale interagendo con altre persone e utilizzando altri argomento  ...e se ritieni di avere qualche difetto caratteriale o fisico che senti come un limite utilizzalo per ironizzare, fanne un punto di forza, non nasconderti, esprimi, parla, interagisci


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> no ma perchè lei è stata molto comprensiva, però io volevo disintegrarmi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Macché. Hai chiesto e lei ha risposto. Sapeva già che le piacevi e probabilmente ha capito che non sei uno sciupafemmine ma un ragazzo timido ed educato. Ora se tu la ignori diventi maleducato perché comunque avete avuto un contatto. E le fai vedere di dare molto peso alla cosa. Invece devi provare a fare finta di niente. Le hai chiesto solo un'informazione.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma si interagisce con gli altri anche per conoscere, condividere, confrontarsi, crescere, creare amicizie ... La stessa cosa che fai qui nel virtuale confrontandoti con gli utenti trasportala nel reale interagendo con altre persone e utilizzando altri argomento  ...e se ritieni di avere qualche difetto caratteriale o fisico che senti come un limite utilizzalo per ironizzare, fanne un punto di forza, non nasconderti, esprimi, parla, interagisci


ma parlare fuori è molto più impegnativo che qui, è questo il problema, comunque ci proverò, magari continuerò con quelli del corso, visto che per ora ho visto solo gli istruttori e gli altri iscritti,ma ce ne sono molti altri


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Macché. Hai chiesto e lei ha risposto. Sapeva già che le piacevi e probabilmente ha capito che non sei uno sciupafemmine ma un ragazzo timido ed educato. Ora se tu la ignori diventi maleducato perché comunque avete avuto un contatto. E le fai vedere di dare molto peso alla cosa. Invece devi provare a fare finta di niente. Le hai chiesto solo un'informazione.


Ecci...tu sei brava e hai pazienza...
Levatemelo davanti!!!


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Macché. Hai chiesto e lei ha risposto. Sapeva già che le piacevi e probabilmente ha capito che non sei uno sciupafemmine ma un ragazzo timido ed educato. Ora se tu la ignori diventi maleducato perché comunque avete avuto un contatto. E le fai vedere di dare molto peso alla cosa. Invece devi provare a fare finta di niente. Le hai chiesto solo un'informazione.


ma certo che non la ignoro, ma se ci parlo sarà solo per cose inereti al suo lavoro, non mi metto certo a farle complimenti, a chiederle che musica ascolti, insomma dare ancora l'idea di tentare di avvicinarmi a lei ,quando so già che non è cosa


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già la raccontai. E' successo che l'ho invitata a prendere un caffè, dopo essermi presentato a averle chiesto come si chiamasse. Lei prima è diventata rossa come un peperone e mi ha detto di no. Mi sono scusato per averla importunata e stavo per andarmene quando mi ha richiamato e mi ha detto di sì, così ci siamo dati un appuntamento un paio di giorni dopo. All'appuntamento poi mi diede buca e quando la rividi e le chiese il motivo mi rispose che era meglio così perchè sai, sono sposata. Buongiorno al cazzo, direi. E quindi nulla, le sorrisi, mi scusai per il disturbo e fine.


vabbè però almeno ci hai provato, io pensavo che ti eri cagato in mano come bender.
I duedipicche non sono sconfitte. Non per me, almeno.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecci...tu sei brava e hai pazienza...
> Levatemelo davanti!!!


che c'è come mai sei arrabbiata? dai spiegami almeno?


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecci...tu sei brava e hai pazienza...
> Levatemelo davanti!!!


potevi pestarlo e non l'hai fatto, mannaggiattè!


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vabbè però almeno ci hai provato, io pensavo che ti eri cagato in mano come bender.
> *I duedipicche non sono sconfitte. *Non per me, almeno.


La sconfitta è non provarci quando c'è qualcuna che ti piace davvero.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vabbè però almeno ci hai provato, io pensavo che ti eri cagato in mano come bender.
> I duedipicche non sono sconfitte. Non per me, almeno.


Macchè cagato in mano. E poi è lei che ci ha ripensato. Liberissima, per carità.


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> La sconfitta è non provarci quando c'è qualcuna che ti piace davvero.


esattamente.
Meglio un duedipicche che un rimorso o un rimpianto.
Inoltre il provarci aiuta ad affinare la tecnica.


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè cagato in mano. E poi è lei che ci ha ripensato. Liberissima, per carità.


ovvio, fa parte del gioco. Pure il ripensarci.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè cagato in mano.* E poi è lei che ci ha ripensato. Liberissima, per carità.*


Ci mancherebbe. Farsi avanti è normale, com'è normale rifiutare o ripensarci.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vabbè però almeno ci hai provato, io pensavo che ti eri cagato in mano come bender.
> I duedipicche non sono sconfitte. Non per me, almeno.


ah già perchè fermare una ragazza fuori dal negozio e chiderle direttamente se sia impegnata non è provarci, ma vaxxxxxulo và


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> esattamente.
> Meglio un duedipicche che un rimorso o un rimpianto.
> Inoltre il provarci aiuta ad affinare la tecnica.


Ma non è che poi serva chissà quale tecnica. Cioè, un minimo di confidenza, in te stesso dico, e se c'è anche un po' di capacità nel capire le persone con mezza occhiata.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ah già perchè fermare una ragazza fuori dal negozio e chiderle direttamente se sia impegnata non è provarci, ma vaxxxxxulo và


E' provarci, ma è provarci da scemo. Cioè, è come fai le cose la differenza stra stupido e no. Se ti mangi mezzo chilo di tiramisù col salame sei scemo. Se sei indolente sei scemo. Se non ti preoccupi di come appari epperò vuoi provarci con una sei ANCORA PIU' SCEMO.


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ah già perchè fermare una ragazza fuori dal negozio e chiderle direttamente se sia impegnata non è provarci, ma vaxxxxxulo và


te lo ripeto, coglione: se è impegnata o meno sono cazzi suoi, tu dovevi solo chiederle di uscire a bere una cosa con te.
Come ha fatto BJ. Sta a lei, poi, rifiutare e dirti che sposata, fidanzata, lesbica o quant'altro. Sono problemi suoi e non tuoi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ah già perchè fermare una ragazza fuori dal negozio e chiderle direttamente se sia impegnata non è provarci, ma vaxxxxxulo và


Il tuo concetto di fondo non è sbagliato,ma basico.A me piace una,non so se ipegnata o meno giusto?bè io cerco di fargli capire che potrei essere interessato,il fatto che lei possa essere impegnata potrebbe essere ostativo per una storia ma non per una trombata cha magari diventa storia,capito?Io ti ho fatto capire che mi interessi,non so i cazzi tuoi,ma se il mio interesse è ricambiato....poi si vede....magari solo uno schiaffo cor pisello,magari no...ma che ne sai?


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' provarci, ma è provarci da scemo. Cioè, è come fai le cose la differenza stra stupido e no. Se ti mangi mezzo chilo di tiramisù col salame sei scemo. Se sei indolente sei scemo. Se non ti preoccupi di come appari epperò vuoi provarci con una sei ANCORA PIU' SCEMO.


e se fai tutto questo non sei più scemo, ma sei un bender.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' provarci, ma è provarci da scemo. Cioè, è come fai le cose la differenza stra stupido e no. Se ti mangi mezzo chilo di tiramisù col salame sei scemo. Se sei indolente sei scemo. Se non ti preoccupi di come appari epperò vuoi provarci con una sei ANCORA PIU' SCEMO.


resta il fatto che di te non si sappia nulla ed è facile spare sentenze e giudicare quando non ci si espone, sempre anche tenedo conto che tutto quello che dici sia vero e ti rispecchi veramente per quello che sei.


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo concetto di fondo non è sbagliato,ma basico.A me piace una,non so se ipegnata o meno giusto?bè io cerco di fargli capire che potrei essere interessato,il fatto che lei possa essere impegnata potrebbe essere ostativo per una storia ma non per una trombata cha magari diventa storia,capito?Io ti ho fatto capire che mi interessi,non so i cazzi tuoi,ma se il mio interesse è ricambiato....poi si vede....magari solo uno schiaffo cor pisello,magari no...ma che ne sai?


diglielo anche tu, Oscù... sono le basi!
Cazzo, se avvicinasse una donna che è molto interessata a lui dicendole che vorrebbe stare con lei, sposarsi e fare tanti tanti bambini, mi sa che scapperebbe a gambe levate. Pure se le chiedesse se vuole scopare.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2015)

osti nel 3d dimagrire di qualche giorno fa non si poteva nemmeno accennare a provare a mangiare un po' meno, che è partita la polemica sui danni psicologici


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> resta il fatto che di te non si sappia nulla ed è facile spare sentenze e giudicare quando non ci si espone, sempre anche tenedo conto che tutto quello che dici sia vero e ti rispecchi veramente per quello che sei.


Mi sono appena esposto, qualche post più su. Se per esporsi intendi piazzare le proprie foto da mongolo un po' come capita, ovviamente non mi esporrò mai.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo concetto di fondo non è sbagliato,ma basico.A me piace una,non so se ipegnata o meno giusto?bè io cerco di fargli capire che potrei essere interessato,il fatto che lei possa essere impegnata potrebbe essere ostativo per una storia ma non per una trombata cha magari diventa storia,capito?Io ti ho fatto capire che mi interessi,non so i cazzi tuoi,ma se il mio interesse è ricambiato....poi si vede....magari solo uno schiaffo cor pisello,magari no...ma che ne sai?


ok ribaltiamo la cosa, se sapessi che uno ci prova con la tua compagna e anche se lei gli ha detto che è impegnata si fa vedere sempre intorno a lei, la saluta e cerca di parlarci, cosa faresti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
per mè è una questione di correttezza tutto qui


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> diglielo anche tu, Oscù... sono le basi!
> Cazzo, se avvicinasse una donna che è molto interessata a lui dicendole che vorrebbe stare con lei, sposarsi e fare tanti tanti bambini, mi sa che scapperebbe a gambe levate. Pure se le chiedesse se vuole scopare.


Si,ma mattia è basico.Mattia pensa che quelle impegnate non trombano...a me sto sogno è stato spezzato a 16 anni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok ribaltiamo la cosa, se sapessi che uno ci prova con la tua compagna e anche se lei gli ha detto che è impegnata si fa vedere sempre intorno a lei, la saluta e cerca di parlarci, cosa faresti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> per mè è una questione di correttezza tutto qui


alla mia è successo varie volte. E succederà ancora, visto che sembra sia bella (per me lo è, ma non sono obbiettivo).
Io ho lasciato che se la sbrigasse da sola, riservandomi di intervenire in caso il tacchino diventi davvero molesto.
Non credere che puoi tenerti una donna con il coprifuoco, ma con l'essere e restare quello che l'ha conquistata.
Coglione.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sono appena esposto, qualche post più su. Se per esporsi intendi piazzare le proprie foto da mongolo un po' come capita, ovviamente non mi esporrò mai.


ha raccontato un frammento della tua vita, che di fatto non ha detto nulla o quasi di te, per esporsi io parlo di cose importanti, di quelle cose che poi di solito usi contro gli utenti.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ok ribaltiamo la cosa, se sapessi che uno ci prova con la tua compagna e anche se lei gli ha detto che è impegnata si fa vedere sempre intorno a lei, la saluta e cerca di parlarci, cosa faresti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> per mè è una questione di correttezza tutto qui


E pensi che non sia successo?Lei sa cosa deve fare.......,quando è successo davanti a me...ho quasi rovinato il matrimonio a mio cugino...ho sopportato,e la sera la mia spalla ha incontrato casualmente la sua faccia mandandolo a sbattere contro il muro...ci son voluti mio padre e mio fratello..a tenermi...il tizio  ha capito...che era meglio scappare....


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma mattia è basico.Mattia pensa che quelle impegnate non trombano...a me sto sogno è stato spezzato a 16 anni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bender è troppo immerso nei videogames e nei manga giapponesi!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma parlare fuori è molto più impegnativo che qui, è questo il problema, comunque ci proverò, magari continuerò con quelli del corso, visto che per ora ho visto solo gli istruttori e gli altri iscritti,ma ce ne sono molti altri


Ecco può essere un punto di partenza


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma certo che non la ignoro, ma se ci parlo sarà solo per cose inereti al suo lavoro, non mi metto certo a farle complimenti, a chiederle che musica ascolti, insomma dare ancora l'idea di tentare di avvicinarmi a lei ,quando so già che non è cosa


Ma puoi avvicinarti a prescindere, se le chiedi che musica ascolti cosa c'è di male ?:singleeye:


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma mattia è basico.Mattia pensa che quelle impegnate non trombano...a me sto sogno è stato spezzato a 16 anni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma se accadesse, per quanto mi possa piacere, smetterei subito di prenderla in considerazione, che senso avrebbe poi, dove mi porterebbe ciò e se anche poi riuscissi ad avere l'esclusiva quanto potrebbe durare con questi presupposti?


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> alla mia è successo varie volte. E succederà ancora, visto che sembra sia bella (per me lo è, ma non sono obbiettivo).
> Io ho lasciato che se la sbrigasse da sola, riservandomi di intervenire in caso il tacchino diventi davvero molesto.
> *Non credere che puoi tenerti una donna con il coprifuoco, ma con l'essere e restare quello che l'ha conquistata.*
> Coglione.


Vero! Anche se si può pure cambiare, l'importante è non sbracarsi come fanno in tanti, che danno per acquisito ciò che non può esserlo.


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se accadesse, per quanto mi possa piacere, smetterei subito di prenderla in considerazione, che senso avrebbe poi, dove mi porterebbe ciò e se anche poi riuscissi ad avere l'esclusiva quanto potrebbe durare con questi presupposti?


scendi dal pero.


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> che c'è come mai sei arrabbiata? dai spiegami almeno?


Perchè ti fai paranoie quando non c'è bisogno.
Ora te lo dico, ci sono ragazze che pur se fidanzate escono senza problemi a prendere un aperitivo con un altro ragazzo. 
Cosa che non significa nulla, ma non puoi incasellare così tanto da addirittura dire "no, quella è fidanzata e quindi ora la ignoro e ci parlo solo per lavoro".
Non funziona così, ti precludi delle conoscenze, che sono esattamente le cose che servono a te.
L'approccio lo hai avuto, hai avuto le palle, ma in effetti non era quella la domanda che dovevi fare...l'andare a fare un giro o a prendere un aperitivo per fare due chiacchiere non vuol dire "voglio scoparti, voglio sposarti".
E guarda che ci fai davvero peggio figura se ora vai lì solo a ritirare i libri e le chiedi di un nuovo titolo...che pare davvero che te la volessi chiavare e basta. Ti ha semplicemente colpito, non è mica una cosa così frequente essere colpiti da una persona, chi ti dice che non ne esca fuori qualcosa? Ma mica il matrimonio...
Ora, io nei panni del bravo amante non ti ci vedo manco per niente, ma devi iniziare a conoscere gente!
Sai cosa potresti fare? Giocare sulla tua timidezza, fare del tuo punto debole un punto di forza!
La prossima volta o quella dopo, quando la vedi, le puoi dire una cosa tipo "scusami se l'altra volta ti sono sembrato inopportuno, avrei solo voluto chiederti se ti andava un aperitivo, ma sta timidezza mi frega"
Magari si fa una risata, non cattiva (prima che ti imparanoi), ma magari sto aperitivo ve lo prendete sul serio!
Cribbio.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok ribaltiamo la cosa, se sapessi che uno ci prova con la tua compagna e anche se lei gli ha detto che è impegnata si fa vedere sempre intorno a lei, la saluta e cerca di parlarci, cosa faresti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> per mè è una questione di correttezza tutto qui


O madonna bender, ragionando così non dovresti intrecciare dialoghi con nessuno donna impegnata  :singleeye: Sia mai mas a una simpatia che possa tramutarsi in trombata ed affine:singleeye:


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E pensi che non sia successo?Lei sa cosa deve fare.......,quando è successo davanti a me...ho quasi rovinato il matrimonio a mio cugino...ho sopportato,e la sera la mia spalla ha incontrato casualmente la sua faccia mandandolo a sbattere contro il muro...ci son voluti mio padre e mio fratello..a tenermi...il tizio  ha capito...che era meglio scappare....


ma perchè ci hanno provato ad un matrimonio con te che la accompagnavi
ma te la prendi sempre così, vedi che faccio bene ad essere cauto


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero! Anche se si può pure cambiare, l'importante è non sbracarsi come fanno in tanti, che danno per acquisito ciò che non può esserlo.


eh ma il bender ancora crede che se si mette con una donna sarà per sempre, come nelle fiabe.
Ma il "per sempre" è fatti di attimi e che vanno continuamente confermati.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*DONNE*

Da oggi oscuro non  interagirà più con le forumiste IMPEGNATE.Mi spiace....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè ti fai paranoie quando non c'è bisogno.
> Ora te lo dico, ci sono ragazze che pur se fidanzate escono senza problemi a prendere un aperitivo con un altro ragazzo.
> Cosa che non significa nulla, ma non puoi incasellare così tanto da addirittura dire "no, quella è fidanzata e quindi ora la ignoro e ci parlo solo per lavoro".
> Non funziona così, ti precludi delle conoscenze, che sono esattamente le cose che servono a te.
> ...



Quotone.


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè ti fai paranoie quando non c'è bisogno.
> Ora te lo dico, ci sono ragazze che pur se fidanzate escono senza problemi a prendere un aperitivo con un altro ragazzo.
> Cosa che non significa nulla, ma non puoi incasellare così tanto da addirittura dire "no, quella è fidanzata e quindi ora la ignoro e ci parlo solo per lavoro".
> Non funziona così, ti precludi delle conoscenze, che sono esattamente le cose che servono a te.
> ...


se penso che tutto quello che dici per impararlo ho dovuto sudare settemila camicie, ed invece bender si ritrova la pappa fatta...
Ecco perchè lo prenderei a calci in culo.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Scusa*



Bender ha detto:


> ma perchè ci hanno provato ad un matrimonio con te che la accompagnavi
> ma te la prendi sempre così, vedi che faccio bene ad essere cauto


E come cazzo dovevo prenderla?faceva sorrisi da coglione da tutto il giorno  con la moglie imbecille,era anche il testimone di mio cugino...e gli è andata pure bene che mio fratello...1'90 per 96 kg ha capito .....quando all'imporvviso mi sono alzato con la scusa del bagno...


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da oggi oscuro non  interagirà più con le forumiste IMPEGNATE.Mi spiace....!


se lo fa piange gesù! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eh ma il bender ancora crede che se si mette con una donna sarà per sempre, come nelle fiabe.
> *Ma il "per sempre" è fatti di attimi e che vanno continuamente confermati*.


Si.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè ti fai paranoie quando non c'è bisogno.
> Ora te lo dico, ci sono ragazze che pur se fidanzate escono senza problemi a prendere un aperitivo con un altro ragazzo.
> Cosa che non significa nulla, ma non puoi incasellare così tanto da addirittura dire "no, quella è fidanzata e quindi ora la ignoro e ci parlo solo per lavoro".
> Non funziona così, ti precludi delle conoscenze, che sono esattamente le cose che servono a te.
> ...


Ecco brava, quoto tutto tranne Cribbio


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E pensi che non sia successo?Lei sa cosa deve fare.......,quando è successo davanti a me...ho quasi rovinato il matrimonio a mio cugino...ho sopportato,e la sera la mia spalla ha incontrato casualmente la sua faccia mandandolo a sbattere contro il muro...ci son voluti mio padre e mio fratello..a tenermi...il tizio  ha capito...che era meglio scappare....



Ellapeppa. E che aveva fatto, le era zompato addosso?


----------



## drusilla (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da oggi oscuro non  interagirà più con le forumiste IMPEGNATE.Mi spiace....!



era ora!!! va che si sgombra un po il campo.... e che diamine :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da oggi oscuro non  interagirà più con le forumiste IMPEGNATE.Mi spiace....!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè ti fai paranoie quando non c'è bisogno.
> Ora te lo dico, ci sono ragazze che pur se fidanzate escono senza problemi a prendere un aperitivo con un altro ragazzo.
> Cosa che non significa nulla, ma non puoi incasellare così tanto da addirittura dire "no, quella è fidanzata e quindi ora la ignoro e ci parlo solo per lavoro".
> Non funziona così, ti precludi delle conoscenze, che sono esattamente le cose che servono a te.
> ...


c'è l'hai un idea di quanto possa essere difficile per mè
che poi non so se non tenete conto di una cosa, ma se sei una ragazza impegnata e ti vedono con una persona nuova che non fa parte del tuo gruppo di amici a prendere un aperitivo e poi lo viene a sapere il fidanzato non è bello, e non credo nemmeno che tu dica al tuo fidanzato , sai oggi vado a prendere un aperitivo con un ragazzo che mi ha approcciato


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se penso che tutto quello che dici per impararlo ho dovuto sudare settemila camicie, ed invece bender si ritrova la pappa fatta...
> Ecco perchè lo prenderei a calci in culo.


Ti presto gli anfibi...che numero hai?!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> era ora!!! va che si sgombra un po il campo.... e che diamine :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Muoro !!!


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> c'è l'hai un idea di quanto possa essere difficile per mè
> che poi non so se non tenete conto di una cosa, ma se sei una ragazza impegnata e ti vedono con una persona nuova che non fa parte del tuo gruppo di amici a prendere un aperitivo e poi lo viene a sapere il fidanzato non è bello, e non credo nemmeno che tu dica al tuo fidanzato , sai oggi vado a prendere un aperitivo con un ragazzo che mi ha approcciato


ma che sei ciellino?


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> c'è l'hai un idea di quanto possa essere difficile per mè
> che poi non so se non tenete conto di una cosa, *ma se sei una ragazza impegnata e ti vedono con una persona nuova che non fa parte del tuo gruppo di amici a prendere un aperitivo e poi lo viene a sapere il fidanzato non è bello*, e non credo nemmeno che tu dica al tuo fidanzato , sai oggi vado a prendere un aperitivo con un ragazzo che mi ha approcciato


:miiiii:


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti presto gli anfibi...che numero hai?!


----------



## drusilla (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> c'è l'hai un idea di quanto possa essere difficile per mè
> che poi non so se non tenete conto di una cosa, ma se sei una ragazza impegnata e ti vedono con una persona nuova che non fa parte del tuo gruppo di amici a prendere un aperitivo e poi lo viene a sapere il fidanzato non è bello, e non credo nemmeno che tu dica al tuo fidanzato , sai oggi vado a prendere un aperitivo con un ragazzo che mi ha approcciato


ma quanto è piccola Savona?? o sei in un paesino?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> c'è l'hai un idea di quanto possa essere difficile per mè
> che poi non so se non tenete conto di una cosa, ma se sei una ragazza impegnata e ti vedono con una persona nuova che non fa parte del tuo gruppo di amici a prendere un aperitivo e poi lo viene a sapere il fidanzato non è bello, e non credo nemmeno che tu dica al tuo fidanzato , sai oggi vado a prendere un aperitivo con un ragazzo che mi ha approcciato


Marooooo bender mi vien voglia di chiamare lecter per lanciafiammarti:singleeye: Intanto comincia ad usare la tua timidezza come punto di forza per ironizzarci su ... Allenati.


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :miiiii:


ho dovuto raccogliere i coglioni, che mi sono rotolati via appena letto il post...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma che sei ciellino?


:rotfl::rotfl:aiuto !!!


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ho dovuto raccogliere i coglioni, che mi sono rotolati via appena letto il post...


ahahahahah immagino


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ellapeppa. E che aveva fatto, le era zompato addosso?


Da quando ci siamo presentati ha incominciato a guardarla come a me non piaceva...in chiesa si è messo dietro a noi...e guardava guardava...a pranzo...veniva sempre al nostro tavolo...si faceva forte che ero il cugino del suo amico....mio fratello aveva capito...e rideva...poi alla sera sono scoppaiato...e quello che ho raccontato è la minima parte....quello stronzo di mio fratello si è messo in mezzo...ma è stato uno spasso vedere quel cialtrone che scappava sulla pista da ballo....


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> c'è l'hai un idea di quanto possa essere difficile per mè
> che poi non so se non tenete conto di una cosa, ma se sei una ragazza impegnata e ti vedono con una persona nuova che non fa parte del tuo gruppo di amici a prendere un aperitivo e poi lo viene a sapere il fidanzato non è bello, e non credo nemmeno che tu dica al tuo fidanzato , sai oggi vado a prendere un aperitivo con un ragazzo che mi ha approcciato


Sì, ce l'ho un'idea. Io in pubblico non parlo, cado nel mutismo proprio, e sono arrivata a tenere una simil-lezione davanti a 20 cristiani più grandi che stavano lì per imparare alcune cose.
E ho esordito con una frase del genere, tu non hai idea di quanto ti metta in una condizione mentale di rilassatezza. Perchè non dai modo alla persona che hai davanti di giocare su un tuo punto debole perchè lo metti in risalto prima tu. E che ti può dire?? Tu invece puoi dire "io te lo avevo detto"...e credimi, questo ti salva.
Tengo conto anche dell'altra cosa. Quelli sono problemi suoi, non tuoi.
Diventa più egoista.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Ciao*



drusilla ha detto:


> era ora!!! va che si sgombra un po il campo.... e che diamine :mexican:


E si,perdo solo tempo.Dove eravamo rimasti io e te?


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma che sei ciellino?


sono dovuto andare a cercare cosa fosse
senti pure quello che si voleva fare la mia ex per una botta e via o anche più ma sempre trombamico, non voleva andare a parlarci nel bar perchè sai lui è sposato e non può mica farsi vedere in giro


----------



## drusilla (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,perdo solo tempo.Dove eravamo rimasti io e te?




dubitavi ancora del mio grado di pericolosità :singleeye: ricordi?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ce l'ho un'idea. Io in pubblico non parlo, cado nel mutismo proprio, e sono arrivata a tenere una simil-lezione davanti a 20 cristiani più grandi che stavano lì per imparare alcune cose.
> E ho esordito con una frase del genere, tu non hai idea di quanto ti metta in una condizione mentale di rilassatezza. Perchè non dai modo alla persona che hai davanti di giocare su un tuo punto debole perchè lo metti in risalto prima tu. E che ti può dire?? Tu invece puoi dire "io te lo avevo detto"...e credimi, questo ti salva.
> Tengo conto anche dell'altra cosa. Quelli sono problemi suoi, non tuoi.
> Diventa più egoista.


Ti riquoto, però timida non ti so immaginare


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti riquoto, però timida non ti so immaginare


Io??? Io sono la timidezza fatta persona! 
Poi non mi credono eh...


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma quanto è piccola Savona?? o sei in un paesino?


savona la percorri tutta a piedi in 30 minuti da un capo all'altro,i locali sono tutti concentrati in centro,fa 60.000 abitanti


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> c'è l'hai un idea di quanto possa essere difficile per mè
> che poi non so se non tenete conto di una cosa, ma se sei una ragazza impegnata e ti vedono con una persona nuova che non fa parte del tuo gruppo di amici a prendere un aperitivo e poi lo viene a sapere il fidanzato non è bello, e non credo nemmeno che tu dica al tuo fidanzato , sai oggi vado a prendere un aperitivo con un ragazzo che mi ha approcciato



Leggi il labiale: QUELLI SONO CAZZI SUOI.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ce l'ho un'idea. Io in pubblico non parlo, cado nel mutismo proprio, e sono arrivata a tenere una simil-lezione davanti a 20 cristiani più grandi che stavano lì per imparare alcune cose.
> E ho esordito con una frase del genere, tu non hai idea di quanto ti metta in una condizione mentale di rilassatezza. *Perchè non dai modo alla persona che hai davanti di giocare su un tuo punto debole perchè lo metti in risalto prima tu. E che ti può dire?? Tu invece puoi dire "io te lo avevo detto"...e credimi, questo ti salva.*
> Tengo conto anche dell'altra cosa. Quelli sono problemi suoi, non tuoi.
> Diventa più egoista.


E' una cosa molto intelligente da fare. Solo che molti neanche riescono ad ammetterli a se stessi i propri punti deboli, figuriamoci raccontarli agli altri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ce l'ho un'idea. Io in pubblico non parlo, cado nel mutismo proprio, e sono arrivata a tenere una simil-lezione davanti a 20 cristiani più grandi che stavano lì per imparare alcune cose.
> E ho esordito con una frase del genere, tu non hai idea di quanto ti metta in una condizione mentale di rilassatezza. Perchè non dai modo alla persona che hai davanti di giocare su un tuo punto debole perchè lo metti in risalto prima tu. E che ti può dire?? Tu invece puoi dire "io te lo avevo detto"...e credimi, questo ti salva.
> Tengo conto anche dell'altra cosa. Quelli sono problemi suoi, non tuoi.
> Diventa più egoista.



É una tecnica che insegnano: Mostra la gola e l'altro non ti azzanna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io??? Io sono la timidezza fatta persona!
> Poi non mi credono eh...



... Taccio.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> dubitavi ancora del mio grado di pericolosità :singleeye: ricordi?


SI,ricordo benissimo,volevo solo vedere se ricrdavi tu.....


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ce l'ho un'idea. Io in pubblico non parlo, cado nel mutismo proprio, e sono arrivata a tenere una simil-lezione davanti a 20 cristiani più grandi che stavano lì per imparare alcune cose.
> E ho esordito con una frase del genere, tu non hai idea di quanto ti metta in una condizione mentale di rilassatezza. Perchè non dai modo alla persona che hai davanti di giocare su un tuo punto debole perchè lo metti in risalto prima tu. E che ti può dire?? Tu invece puoi dire "io te lo avevo detto"...e credimi, questo ti salva.
> Tengo conto anche dell'altra cosa. Quelli sono problemi suoi, non tuoi.
> Diventa più egoista.


mi sa che ci dobbiamo vedere ad un altro raduno
sta volta si che avrei gli argomenti di cui parlare


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> E' una cosa molto intelligente da fare. Solo che molti neanche riescono ad ammetterli a se stessi i propri punti deboli, figuriamoci raccontarli agli altri.


Bender mi sembra uno che invece i suoi limiti e i suoi punti deboli li riconosce...ecco perchè dovrebbe provare!


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É una tecnica che insegnano: Mostra la gola e l'altro non ti azzanna.


A me è stata utilissima...


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io??? Io sono la timidezza fatta persona!
> Poi non mi credono eh...


io ti credo, ti ho vista, e forse allora un po ci avevo preso nella descrizione


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti riquoto, però timida non ti so immaginare


però timidezza ed insicurezza sono due cose diverse... sicuramente nicka non è un'insicura


----------



## drusilla (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> savona la percorri tutta a piedi in 30 minuti da un capo all'altro,i locali sono tutti concentrati in centro,fa 60.000 abitanti


ah cavolo
Comincio a capire le pippe mentali che ti fai. Ti converrebbe cercare lavoro in un centro più grande sai. Le piccole città di provincia non sono il massimo per ragazzi timidi. 

Approfitta dell'amicizia di Caciottina e vai a Londra, fa il cameriere, il dogsitter, il pizzaiolo, che ne so, e livin' la  vida loca! Sei single, nessuno che dipenda da te, il mondo è largo e vario, sostituisci il marsupio con uno zaino, se ti porti una camera fotografica de professionista e ti metti a fare foto in giro vedrai quanto rimorchi (qua sono ironica con me stessa eh)


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sa che ci dobbiamo vedere ad un altro raduno
> sta volta si che avrei gli argomenti di cui parlare


acqua passata non macina più.


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ah cavolo
> Comincio a capire le pippe mentali che ti fai. Ti converrebbe cercare lavoro in un centro più grande sai. Le piccole città di provincia non sono il massimo per ragazzi timidi.
> 
> Approfitta dell'amicizia di Caciottina e vai a Londra, fa il cameriere, il dogsitter, il pizzaiolo, che ne so, e livin' la  vida loca! Sei single, nessuno che dipenda da te, il mondo è largo e vario, sostituisci il marsupio con uno zaino, se ti porti una camera fotografica de professionista e ti metti a fare foto in giro vedrai quanto rimorchi (qua sono ironica con me stessa eh)


non dargli retta: ho amici che vivono in paesini piccolissimi ma scopano come ricci...


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender mi sembra uno che invece i suoi limiti e i suoi punti deboli li riconosce...ecco perchè dovrebbe provare!


Si, in parte li conosce, su se stesso. E' il suo modo di vedere certe cose del mondo e del modo d'essere degli altri, che proprio non conosce come suo limite. Pensa di essere nel giusto, e da a tutto il resto del mondo i suoi pensieri.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2015)

in effetti siete dei provincialotti 





Bender ha detto:


> savona la percorri tutta a piedi in 30 minuti da un capo all'altro,i locali sono tutti concentrati in centro,fa 60.000 abitanti


----------



## drusilla (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non dargli retta: ho amici che vivono in paesini piccolissimi ma scopano come ricci...


anch'io ma alla Lothar, tutto subterfugi e ipocrisia. Bender non ce la farebbe. Rinascerebbe in una grande città.


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> anch'io ma alla Lothar, tutto subterfugi e ipocrisia. Bender non ce la farebbe. Rinascerebbe in una grande città.


hai ragione, non avevo considerato quello.
Meglio un bender che un lothar, anche se sfrantega i coglioni.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> hai ragione, non avevo considerato quello.
> *Meglio un bender che un lothar*, anche se sfrantega i coglioni.


Questo è sicuro!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io??? Io sono la timidezza fatta persona!
> Poi non mi credono eh...


se lo dici tu, allora diciamo che la camuffi bene


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... Taccio.


Come taci ?!


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se lo dici tu, allora diciamo che la camuffi bene


Ma scrivere non è parlare...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sa che ci dobbiamo vedere ad un altro raduno
> sta volta si che avrei gli argomenti di cui parlare


Ecco bravo, partecipa alle cene conviviali del forum :up:


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scrivere non è parlare...


sì ma poi, quando ti si scalda il motore e sale l'ormone, diventi una paMtera!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scrivere non è parlare...


Vero  Però ne  scrivi  con obiettività' quindi immagino sia un problema in gran  parte superato


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> però timidezza ed insicurezza sono due cose diverse... sicuramente nicka non è un'insicura


Anche questo è vero


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Drusy*



drusilla ha detto:


> dubitavi ancora del mio grado di pericolosità :singleeye: ricordi?


Non dubito più...comunque.


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sì ma poi, quando ti si scalda il motore e sale l'ormone, diventi una paMtera!


Una paMterona!!!


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero  Però ne  scrivi  con obiettività' quindi immagino sia un problema in gran  parte superato


In gran parte, ma non del tutto...


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In gran parte, ma non del tutto...


certi problemi non si superano mai del tutto, ma con la forza di volontà si diventa bravi a gestirli.
Ognuno trova il modo più congeniale.


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> certi problemi non si superano mai del tutto, ma con la forza di volontà si diventa bravi a gestirli.
> Ognuno trova il modo più congeniale.


Il mio è il cazzeggio...


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio è il cazzeggio...


il mio non te lo dico!


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> il mio non te lo dico!


Eddai!!!!


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eddai!!!!


è un cocktail di varie cose (e che varia in base alle situazioni), tra cui l'arroganza!


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> è un cocktail di varie cose (e che varia in base alle situazioni), tra cui l'arroganza!


Io ero arrogantella da più piccola...
Poi ho capito che non c'è bisogno, tanto io so' io!!!  E' assodato!


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Io non parlerei della timidezza come di un problema. Entro certi limiti può essere un aspetto caratteriale piacevole da trovare in qualcuno.

O almeno così mi ripeto da quando ho fatto più o meno pace con la mia.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io non parlerei della timidezza come di un problema. Entro certi limiti può essere un aspetto caratteriale piacevole da trovare in qualcuno.
> 
> O almeno così mi ripeto da quando *ho fatto più o meno pace con la mia*.


ma qui alla fine salta fuori che siete tutte timide, mah, io fin ora  l'ho assecondata


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma qui alla fine salta fuori che siete tutte timide, mah, io fin ora  l'ho assecondata



Ciao

più che timida, sono educata. Lo ammetto. E ciò mi porta a starmene zitta. 
E ammetto pure, che non dico sempre quello che penso, per non far accendere l'ira o qualcosa del genere dell'altro. 

sienne


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che timida, sono educata. Lo ammetto. E ciò mi porta a starmene zitta.
> E ammetto pure, che non dico sempre quello che penso, per non far accendere l'ira o qualcosa del genere dell'altro.
> ...


ecco mi ci ritrovo in pieno, per questo poi cerco persone simili a me, perchè sarebbe più facile essere naturali e parlare sinceramente, senza poi dover gestire litigi, o almeno avere litigi ma con toni contenuti


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ha raccontato un frammento della tua vita, che di fatto non ha detto nulla o quasi di te, per esporsi io parlo di cose importanti, di quelle cose che poi di solito usi contro gli utenti.


Se sei un disagiato non è colpa mia.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2015)

ma tutti quelli che trovano bender adorabile non hanno nulla da dire in proposito?


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ecco mi ci ritrovo in pieno, per questo poi cerco persone simili a me, perchè sarebbe più facile essere naturali e parlare sinceramente, senza poi dover gestire litigi, o almeno avere litigi ma con toni contenuti


ciao Bender, novità sulla cartolaia?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tutti quelli che trovano bender adorabile non hanno nulla da dire in proposito?


Processo a JB in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ciao Bender, novità sulla cartolaia?


http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/22182-i-progressi-del-bender/page230

E seguenti...


----------



## drusilla (6 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tutti quelli che trovano bender adorabile non hanno nulla da dire in proposito?


in proposito a cosa?


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/22182-i-progressi-del-bender/page230
> 
> E seguenti...


dici che il problema è l'acquisto del bigliettino?


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Processo a JB in 3, 2, 1...


minchia che vittimismo


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che timida, sono educata. Lo ammetto. E ciò mi porta a starmene zitta.
> E ammetto pure, che non dico sempre quello che penso, per non far accendere l'ira o qualcosa del genere dell'altro.
> ...


Si nota dai tuoi post, sai? :rotfl:


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che timida, sono educata. Lo ammetto. E ciò mi porta a starmene zitta.
> E ammetto pure, che non dico sempre quello che penso, per non far accendere l'ira o qualcosa del genere dell'altro.
> ...


l'altro chi?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia che vittimismo


Vai via, vecchia cornacchia. Quale vittimismo, ricominci con l'ennesima solfa che sono brutto e cattivo e se dico "a" poi m'accusi pure di fare la vittima. Che coraggio, più che altro.


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si nota dai tuoi post, sai? :rotfl:


Stai parlando di una delle utenti più pacifiche e delicate del forum....


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> l'altro chi?


L'altro utente che pur non conoscendolo da vicino lo valuta come persona?


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma *tutti quelli che trovano bender adorabile* non hanno nulla da dire in proposito?


ma è un gatto o un essere umano?


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tutti quelli che trovano bender adorabile non hanno nulla da dire in proposito?


in merito a che?


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Stai parlando di una delle utenti più pacifiche e delicate del forum....


Appunto  
E' un suo modo d'essere che traspare facilmente, l'avevo già notato dai primissimi post che ho letto.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma è un gatto o un essere umano?


simpatico forse è meglio


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Stai parlando di una delle utenti più pacifiche e delicate del forum....


Verissimo


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che timida, sono educata. Lo ammetto. E ciò mi porta a starmene zitta.
> *E ammetto pure, che non dico sempre quello che penso, per non far accendere l'ira o qualcosa del genere dell'altro.
> ...


Male.


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'altro utente che pur non conoscendolo da vicino lo valuta come persona?


non ho capito ma va bene lo stesso


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male.


Quoto.Ma alla fine calcola che ci si ritrova a difendersi al infinito tra battutine ironiche e cose tipo "ma io non intendevo questo...ma cosa dici?"....Risulta stancante.


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

ke mosci oggi


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> dici che il problema è l'acquisto del bigliettino?


Non ho capito...


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non ho capito ma va bene lo stesso


Togli il berretto ogni tanto cosi "ascolti" meglio


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho capito...


mi hai rimandato ad un intervento del Bender che affermava che la prossima volta si sarebbe dichiarato con un bigliettino


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Togli il berretto ogni tanto cosi "ascolti" meglio


perchè secondo te il timpano funziona meglio senza cuffia?


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> perchè secondo te il timpano funziona meglio senza cuffia?


Siiiiiii....a parte che prendi aria


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> mi hai rimandato ad un intervento del Bender che affermava che la prossima volta si sarebbe dichiarato con un bigliettino


La pagina era quella!!
Intervento 2295 e 2310...
Ci è andato dalla libraia!


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Siiiiiii....a parte che prendi aria


mi devo scappellare?


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> mi devo scappellare?


Son quasi 2 anni che ti vedo sempre col berretto....Dai scopriti!Facci vedere....


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Son quasi 2 anni che ti vedo sempre col berretto....Dai scopriti!Facci vedere....


da dove vuoi che inizi?


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> da dove vuoi che inizi?


Parti dalla testa e poi con comodo:rotfl:


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Parti dalla testa e poi con comodo:rotfl:


quale?


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> quale?


Quella che preferisci caro....Sempre che ti senta a tuo agio


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quella che preferisci caro....Sempre che ti senta a tuo agio


non ho nessuna remora.....
l'importante è che tu non :sorpreso:


----------



## Stark72 (6 Maggio 2015)

ma che state a dì? che state a fà? zozzi!!!


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non ho nessuna remora.....
> l'importante è che tu non :sorpreso:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma che state a dì? che state a fà? zozzi!!!


hei AMICO MIO....... hai visto che partita ieri? 

uno SPETTACOLO :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma che state a dì? che state a fà? zozzi!!!


:angelo:....lo stavo invitando di togliersi il berretto...fa caldo

P.S : gni gni gni ?


----------



## Stark72 (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :angelo:....lo stavo invitando di togliersi il berretto...fa caldo
> 
> P.S : gni gni gni ?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quella che preferisci caro....Sempre che ti senta a tuo agio


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> hei AMICO MIO....... hai visto che partita ieri?
> 
> uno SPETTACOLO :carneval:





Stark72 ha detto:


>


non mi rispondi.....


----------



## Stark72 (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non mi rispondi.....


E che devo dire, ottima partita. Ma non credo che ci siano speranze, quelli sono extraterrestri


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma che state a dì? che state a fà? zozzi!!!


ahò ciao eh? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E che devo dire, ottima partita. Ma non credo che ci siano speranze, quelli sono extraterrestri


pazienza, però è stato bello come spettacolo, un bel gioco per tutti i 90 minuti


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> pazienza, però è stato bello come spettacolo, un bel gioco per tutti i 90 minuti


devo dire di sì :up: nonostante la mia lupacchiosità spinta


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> devo dire di sì :up: nonostante *la mia lupacchiosità spinta *


qualche difetto ce l'hanno tutti


----------



## Stark72 (6 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ahò ciao eh? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma che ne so, ho avuto una specie di sentore di patatine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> qualche difetto ce l'hanno tutti


:ar:

:carneval::carneval:


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma che ne so, ho avuto una specie di sentore di patatine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


annamo bene :carneval:


----------



## gas (6 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :ar:
> 
> :carneval::carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :angelo:....lo stavo invitando di togliersi il berretto...fa caldo
> 
> P.S : gni gni gni ?


eratò fa gni gni gni?
Interessante...


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eratò fa gni gni gni?
> Interessante...


Chissà cosa m'ha preso?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


comunque sono sportiva, grande prova


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Quanto è bello vedervi da fuori.Siete utenti migliori,persone migliori,anime più consapevoli,e mi commuovo pensando che tutto questo grazie a me.Prima non eravate un cazzo o giù di lì.....


----------



## Homer (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto è bello vedervi da fuori.Siete utenti migliori,persone migliori,anime più consapevoli,e mi commuovo pensando che tutto questo grazie a me.Prima non eravate un cazzo o giù di lì.....


Madooooo, adesso iniza a fare il moralista  :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto è bello vedervi da fuori.Siete utenti migliori,persone migliori,anime più consapevoli,e mi commuovo pensando che tutto questo grazie a me.Prima non eravate un cazzo o giù di lì.....


Gni  gni, gni ... per fare la rima


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

A me sta cosa dello gni gni gni sta facendo impazzire...
Stasera mi guardo un pornojapan...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Madooooo, adesso iniza a fare il moralista  :facepalm::facepalm:


Mi hai fatto venire in mente il moralizzatore delle jene


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto è bello vedervi da fuori.Siete utenti migliori,persone migliori,anime più consapevoli,e mi commuovo pensando che tutto questo grazie a me.Prima non eravate un cazzo o giù di lì.....


Madooona son emozionata


----------



## Homer (6 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente il moralizzatore delle jene


Si, una roba del genere :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sta cosa dello gni gni gni sta facendo impazzire...
> Stasera mi guardo un pornojapan...


 Me fa "impression " :singleeye:Mi fa pensare ad un gatto preso nell'uscio per questo eviterò di guardare un pornojapan


----------



## Homer (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sta cosa dello gni gni gni sta facendo impazzire...
> Stasera mi guardo un *pornojapan*...


Non lo conoscevo, adesso guardo in ufficio ma mi metto le cuffiette...:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male.


Ciao

Sto parlando del piano reale. 
Meglio stare zitti, che dire cose forti quando fiuti che vi è dell'imprevedibile sul piano dell'ira. 
Non sono scema e mi metto nei guai o discussioni senza fine di botte e risposte ... 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sta cosa dello gni gni gni sta facendo impazzire...
> Stasera mi guardo un pornojapan...


Mmmmmmm....un gni gni gni come si deve....


----------



## Homer (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *A me sta cosa dello gni gni gni *sta facendo impazzire...
> Stasera mi guardo un pornojapan...



Guarda E' VERISSIMO!!

Secondo me hanno qualche modifica genetico-asiatica alle corde vocali che trasforma _l'ahhhhhhhhhhh, ahhhhhhh, ahhhhhhh, _in _gni gni gni_


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Guarda E' VERISSIMO!!
> 
> Secondo me hanno qualche modifica genetico-asiatica alle corde vocali che trasforma _l'ahhhhhhhhhhh, ahhhhhhh, ahhhhhhh, in gni gni gni_


Stasera guardo!!!


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si nota dai tuoi post, sai? :rotfl:




Ciao

non ho capito. Perché parlavo di situazioni fuori da qui ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Homer ha detto:


> Madooooo, adesso iniza a fare il moralista  :facepalm::facepalm:



Sono solo contento,vedere i miei allievi socializzare,muovere i primi passi,esternare i propri pensieri,i propri languori,le proprie fantasie senza remore,sono laute gratifiche.
Le gente esce fuori....,i loro bassi istinti,fra poco voleranno cazzi,mutande,coltelli,cappelle,saette di carne turgida,mi piace,sono morboso,vi osservo...ed il bender è quello che mi sta gratificando di più,recepisce,interagisce,disquisisce,progredisce.E nicka?e banshee?e stark?e gas?e simy?e tu homer?siete da improvvisa e improvvida erezione,è un piacere leggervi....BRAVI.


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Guarda E' VERISSIMO!!
> 
> Secondo me hanno qualche modifica genetico-asiatica alle corde vocali che trasforma _l'ahhhhhhhhhhh, ahhhhhhh, ahhhhhhh, _in _gni gni gni_


ma dite sul serio? oh m'avete messo curiosità lo cerco pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Madooona son emozionata



ci hai messo molto del tuo.


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono solo contento,vedere i miei allievi socializzare,muovere i primi passi,esternare i propri pensieri,i propri languori,le proprie fantasie senza remore,sono laute gratifiche.
> Le gente esce fuori....,i loro bassi istinti,fra poco voleranno cazzi,mutande,coltelli,cappelle,saette di carne turgida,mi piace,sono morboso,vi osservo...ed il bender è quello che mi sta gratificando di più,recepisce,interagisce,disquisisce,progredisce.E nicka?e banshee?e stark?e gas?e simy?e tu homer?siete da improvvisa e improvvida erezione,è un piacere leggervi....BRAVI.


sei il peggio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ci hai messo molto del tuo.


....posso migliorare eh?E passare finalmente ai fatti dando libero sfogo alle mie fantasie...


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono solo contento,vedere i miei allievi socializzare,muovere i primi passi,esternare i propri pensieri,i propri languori,le proprie fantasie senza remore,sono laute gratifiche.
> Le gente esce fuori....,i loro bassi istinti,fra poco voleranno cazzi,mutande,coltelli,cappelle,saette di carne turgida,mi piace,sono morboso,vi osservo...ed il bender è quello che mi sta gratificando di più,recepisce,interagisce,disquisisce,progredisce.E nicka?e banshee?e stark?e gas?e simy?e tu homer?siete da improvvisa e improvvida erezione,è un piacere leggervi....BRAVI.


Grazie maestro...


----------



## Homer (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono solo contento,vedere i miei allievi socializzare,muovere i primi passi,esternare i propri pensieri,i propri languori,le proprie fantasie senza remore,sono laute gratifiche.
> Le gente esce fuori....,i loro bassi istinti,fra poco voleranno cazzi,mutande,coltelli,cappelle,saette di carne turgida,mi piace,sono morboso,vi osservo...ed il bender è quello che mi sta gratificando di più,recepisce,interagisce,disquisisce,progredisce.E nicka?e banshee?e stark?e gas?e simy?*e tu homer?*siete da improvvisa e *improvvida erezione*,è un piacere leggervi....BRAVI.



Ringrazio a nome mio e nome di tutti del tempo che ci dedichi, anche se, per quanto mi riguarda, l'idea di farti avere un'erezione improvvisa mi spaventa un pò. Prova a chiedere alle utonte se per loro è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ringrazio a nome mio e nome di tutti del tempo che ci dedichi, anche se, per quanto mi riguarda, l'idea di farti avere un'erezione improvvisa mi spaventa un pò. Prova a chiedere alle utonte se per loro è la stessa cosa.


Io son felicissima quando Oscuro ha un erezione improvvisa...È una conquista


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Maggio 2015)

*Lettera a Bender*

ho letto random, visto che - ad onta del titolo del treddì - i progressi tardano ad arrivare.
Mi par di capire che Bender, dopo 3 mesi di appostamenti, ha chiesto ad una commessa sorridente "posso farti due domande? sei impegnata" - "si" - "addio".

Considerato che:
a) cazzo te ne frega che è impegnata? magari è come quei 743 utenti che sono fidanzati da 14 anni e non vedono l'ora di farsi sgroppare dall'uomo che è veramente quello che vogliono? o semplicemente di farsi una risata perché il suo tipo ha il calcetto o il lavoro và di merda e scadrà tra 3 mesi?
b) la descrizione dell'approccio è da sociopatico vero. Ma un "ma ciao, guarda che caso..senti, mi hanno chiuso fuori dalla porta, sto andando a mangiare una focaccia, dai fammi compagnia", non fa  ugualmente orsetto ma meno serial-killer lì lì per esplodere?;
c) continui a pensare alla tua ex (una, cioè, che ti avrebbe volentieri tradito con un personaggio virtuale rivelatosi una donna, cosa per la quale avresti dovuto guadagnare soldi a pallate dalla D'Urso o da Giletti)

Riterrei che:
1) ha ragione JB. Mi spiace Bender;
2) visto che continui a scrivere "taquino", è meglio che i libri cominci a leggerli, oltre che comprarli;
3) visto il punto "2", meno male che non le hai scritto una lettera, lascia fare...;
4) il fatto che tu continui a pubblicare foto, dopo che - amorevolmente - ti avevo consigliato di desistere..beh, è peggio del taquino;
5) direi che Oscuro sta per avere un'altra delusione, e non se lo merita, ragazzo.

Il tutto con riserva di rivedere il mio giudizio quando ti darai una svegliata. 
Con affetto
Vincent Vega


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ho letto random, visto che - ad onta del titolo del treddì - i progressi tardano ad arrivare.
> Mi par di capire che Bender, dopo 3 mesi di appostamenti, ha chiesto ad una commessa sorridente "posso farti due domande? sei impegnata" - "si" - "addio".
> 
> Considerato che:
> ...


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ho letto random, visto che - ad onta del titolo del treddì - i progressi tardano ad arrivare.
> Mi par di capire che Bender, dopo 3 mesi di appostamenti, ha chiesto ad una commessa sorridente "posso farti due domande? sei impegnata" - "si" - "addio".
> 
> Considerato che:
> ...



Ciao

con affetto, anche da parte mia. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2015)

Si scrive taqquino , mannaggia le doppie bender


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ho letto random, visto che - ad onta del titolo del treddì - i progressi tardano ad arrivare.
> Mi par di capire che Bender, dopo 3 mesi di appostamenti, ha chiesto ad una commessa sorridente "posso farti due domande? sei impegnata" - "si" - "addio".
> 
> Considerato che:
> ...


in effetti le lettere è meglio se non le scrive, perchè come errore non c'è solo taquino ma anche molti altri sono ricorrenti.
Ma lasciamo stare.
A me fa incazzare che per averci provato da pirla poi si va a consolare con un tiramisù.
Cazzo, non una bella sbornia e consecutiva palpata di culo seriale a suore, vecchiette, poliziotte, disabili in carrozzina etc... si è buttato sul tiramisù, come una checca isterica!
Vai a puttane, dilapida tutto con una escort gnocca e che lo succhia come se in fondo alle palle ci sono brillanti!
Ma il tiramisù...


----------



## Homer (6 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ho letto random, visto che - ad onta del titolo del treddì - i progressi tardano ad arrivare.
> Mi par di capire che Bender, dopo 3 mesi di appostamenti, ha chiesto ad una commessa sorridente "posso farti due domande? sei impegnata" - "si" - "addio".
> 
> Considerato che:
> ...


Amen


----------



## Homer (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> in effetti le lettere è meglio se non le scrive, perchè come errore non c'è solo taquino ma anche molti altri sono ricorrenti.
> Ma lasciamo stare.
> A me fa incazzare che per averci provato da pirla poi si va a consolare con un tiramisù.
> Cazzo, non una bella sbornia e consecutiva palpata di culo seriale a suore, vecchiette, poliziotte, disabili in carrozzina etc... si è buttato sul tiramisù, come una checca isterica!
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> in effetti le lettere è meglio se non le scrive, perchè come errore non c'è solo taquino ma anche molti altri sono ricorrenti.
> Ma lasciamo stare.
> A me fa incazzare che per averci provato da pirla poi si va a consolare con un tiramisù.
> Cazzo, non una bella sbornia e consecutiva palpata di culo seriale a suore, vecchiette, poliziotte, disabili in carrozzina etc... si è buttato sul tiramisù, come una checca isterica!
> ...



Ciao

ohhh Carmencita!!!
Ma come ti vengono certe immagini ... 

:risata:


sienne


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> in effetti le lettere è meglio se non le scrive, perchè come errore non c'è solo taquino ma anche molti altri sono ricorrenti.
> Ma lasciamo stare.
> A me fa incazzare che per averci provato da pirla poi si va a consolare con un tiramisù.
> Cazzo, non una bella sbornia e consecutiva palpata di culo seriale a suore, vecchiette, poliziotte, disabili in carrozzina etc... si è buttato sul tiramisù, come una checca isterica!
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> in effetti le lettere è meglio se non le scrive, perchè come errore non c'è solo taquino ma anche molti altri sono ricorrenti.
> Ma lasciamo stare.
> A me fa incazzare che per averci provato da pirla poi si va a consolare con un tiramisù.
> Cazzo, non una bella sbornia e consecutiva palpata di culo seriale a suore, vecchiette, poliziotte, disabili in carrozzina etc... si è buttato sul tiramisù, come una checca isterica!
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ohhh Carmencita!!!
> Ma come ti vengono certe immagini ...
> ...


se dici così non hai mai provato la collana di perle... 

Se non sai cos'è chiedi a Nicka, che lo sa sicuramente!


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se dici così non hai mai provato la collana di perle...
> 
> Se non sai cos'è chiedi a Nicka, che lo sa sicuramente!



Ciao

Nicka ... collana di perle? 
Spiega ... con delicatezza 


sienne


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se dici così non hai mai provato la collana di perle...
> 
> Se non sai cos'è chiedi a Nicka, che lo sa sicuramente!


Ci ho messo un po' a capirla questa :facepalm:



:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Nicka ... collana di perle?
> Spiega ... con delicatezza
> ...


figurati, sono famosissimo per la mia delicatezza... 

Comunque la collana di perle è quando.... ehm... lui... sbobbina... collo... di lei...

Ehm.


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> figurati, sono famosissimo per la mia delicatezza...
> 
> Comunque la collana di perle è quando.... ehm... lui... sbobbina... collo... di lei...
> 
> Ehm.



Ciao


non ci sarei mai arrivata ... 
Ho iniziato persino a pensare al rosario ... 

grazie per la delicatezza ... 

Il dipinto ora è chiaro ... 


sienne


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> non ci sarei mai arrivata ...
> ...


il dipinto di quanto sono psicopatico?


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> figurati, sono famosissimo per la mia delicatezza...
> 
> Comunque la collana di perle è quando.... ehm... lui... sbobbina... collo... di lei...
> 
> Ehm.


Per inciso...io preferisco il diadema...


----------



## Stark72 (6 Maggio 2015)

Oscù aspè me so perso qualcosa, non ho capito come ho fatto a diventare da improvvida erezione 
Perché mi ingrifano le giapponesine belline, piccoline, bamboline che fanno pure gni gni gni?

Oh, comunque se ci sono italiane che fanno gni gni gni posso sacrificarmi per la scienza!!!


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per inciso...io preferisco il diadema...


scommetto pure tutti e due!


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> scommetto pure tutti e due!


Diamonds are a girl's best friend...


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diamonds are a girl's best friend...


eh mica era scema... le collane e i diademi se le faceva regalare dai presidenti


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ho letto random, visto che - ad onta del titolo del treddì - i progressi tardano ad arrivare.
> Mi par di capire che Bender, dopo 3 mesi di appostamenti, ha chiesto ad una commessa sorridente "posso farti due domande? sei impegnata" - "si" - "addio".
> 
> Considerato che:
> ...


Vincent, ti conviene valutare l'elemento esplosivo rappresentato da Bender e la sua situazione...  l'approccio è stato una chiavica, vero. E su questo tu e JB avete ragione da vendere. 
Ma per la prima volta ha fermato una donna, per lui è comunque una vittoria. Dovete contestualizzare 'sto fatto.


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh mica era scema... le collane e i diademi se le faceva regalare dai presidenti


Pure la Lewinsky!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> in effetti le lettere è meglio se non le scrive, perchè come errore non c'è solo taquino ma anche molti altri sono ricorrenti.
> Ma lasciamo stare.
> A me fa incazzare che per averci provato da pirla poi si va a consolare con un tiramisù.
> Cazzo, non una bella sbornia e consecutiva palpata di culo seriale a suore, vecchiette, poliziotte, disabili in carrozzina etc... si è buttato sul tiramisù, come una checca isterica!
> ...


 Un'idrovora diventerebbe se pensasse di tirar su diamanti altroché :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure la Lewinsky!!!


Oh a proposito di Lewinsky....ho letto che Hilary,quando scoprì del tradimento,buttò un enciclopledia in testa a Clinton e lo mandò al ospedale per i punti....a parte i vari bastardo e figlio di puttana che risuonavano per tutta la Casa Bianca....


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure la Lewinsky!!!


eh si... la vecchia coppia però aveva ben altro spessore


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Oh a proposito di Lewinsky....ho letto che Hilary,quando scoprì del tradimento,buttò un enciclopledia in testa a Clinton e lo mandò al ospedale per i punti....a parte i vari bastardo e figlio di puttana che risuonavano per tutta la Casa Bianca....


Azz.. avrei dovuto prendere esempio


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Oh a proposito di Lewinsky....ho letto che Hilary,quando scoprì del tradimento,buttò un enciclopledia in testa a Clinton e lo mandò al ospedale per i punti....a parte i vari bastardo e figlio di puttana che risuonavano per tutta la Casa Bianca....


che pena però 'sti yankees... bastard, son of bitch e fuck you... da lì non escono. Vuoi mettere con: figlio di un'antica città di cinque lettere cantata da Omero? :singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che pena però 'sti yankees... bastard, son of bitch e fuck you... da lì non escono. Vuoi mettere con: figlio di un'antica città di cinque lettere cantata da Omero? :singleeye:


Monotoni è  vero:singleeyeoi figlio di Troia a un altra eleganza....


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Azz.. avrei dovuto prendere esempio


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Oh a proposito di Lewinsky....ho letto che Hilary,quando scoprì del tradimento,buttò un enciclopledia in testa a Clinton e lo mandò al ospedale per i punti....a parte i vari bastardo e figlio di puttana che risuonavano per tutta la Casa Bianca....


Eh bé ma immagino!!


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Azz.. avrei dovuto prendere esempio


----------



## Irrisoluto (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender, tu non farai progressi fino a quando non ti ribellerai a questo personaggio che hai contribuito a creare.
Comincia ad emanciparti da questa discussione.
Che non fa altro che il gioco di uomini che vogliono sentirsi alfa e donne che vogliono sentirsi materne.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Bender, tu non farai progressi fino a quando non ti ribellerai a* questo personaggio* che hai contribuito a creare.
> Comincia ad emanciparti da questa discussione.
> Che non fa altro che il gioco di uomini che vogliono sentirsi alfa e donne che vogliono sentirsi materne.


il fatto è che non sono un personaggio non recito un ruolo, come piace fare a molti,sono esattamente quello che scrivo, non ometto mai nulla, perchè non ho niente da nascondere.
ho notato una cosa però, che accomuna molti utenti con cui ho parlato in privato e alcuni con cui ho parlato alla cena, qui si cercano consigli ,si cerca di confidarsi, ma questo modo di giudicare ,di colpevolizzare le decisioni altrui, fa in modo che poi non si riesca più ad essere totalmente sinceri perchè si è troppo condizionati e allora viene meno l'utilità di questo forum, perchè non ci si riesce nemmeno a confidare in tranquillità ,qui nell'anonimato.
è facile dare consiglio sulla decisione più giusta, e apostofare con ogni insulto chi non riesce ad applicarla,quando si guardano le cose dall'esterno, quando non si è coinvolti in alcun modo, quando non si perde nulla.


----------



## Irrisoluto (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il fatto è che non sono un personaggio non recito un ruolo, come piace fare a molti,sono esattamente quello che scrivo, non ometto mai nulla, perchè non ho niente da nascondere.
> ho notato una cosa però, che accomuna molti utenti con cui ho parlato in privato e alcuni con cui ho parlato alla cena, qui si cercano consigli ,si cerca di confidarsi, ma questo modo di giudicare ,di colpevolizzare le decisioni altrui, fa in modo che poi non si riesca più ad essere totalmente sinceri perchè si è troppo condizionati e allora viene meno l'utilità di questo forum, perchè non ci si riesce nemmeno a confidare in tranquillità ,qui nell'anonimato.
> è facile dare consiglio sulla decisione più giusta, e apostofare con ogni insulto chi non riesce ad applicarla,quando si guardano le cose dall'esterno, quando non si è coinvolti in alcun modo, quando non si perde nulla.


Sono d'accordo, sul forum, è un peccato.
E credo al fatto che tu sei veramente così.
Però considera che questo tuo modo di essere presta il fianco a qualcosa che almeno a me darebbe fastidio. Non so come dirti, ma il tono generale di questa discussione che ti è stata dedicata lo trovo offensivo.
E penso che faresti un progresso enorme se riuscissi a sentire questa discussione come offensiva. Tutto qui.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, sul forum, è un peccato.
> E credo al fatto che tu sei veramente così.
> Però considera che questo tuo modo di essere presta il fianco a qualcosa che almeno a me darebbe fastidio. Non so come dirti, ma il tono generale di questa discussione che ti è stata dedicata lo trovo offensivo.
> E penso che faresti un progresso enorme se riuscissi a sentire questa discussione come offensiva. Tutto qui.


proprio perchè sono consapevole che qui i toni sono volutamente diversi,molti si vogliono distingure con i propri personaggi benissimo, io ho scelto la realtà, non ha senso alimentarli ancora di più,per cosa poi a che pro.
sinceramente l'unica cosa che un po mi da fastidio è definire " un problema" il fidanzato di un altra, perchè ci si può anche trovare dall'altra parte.
mi ha pesato sentirmi dire che ho sbagliato, come se fare un altra domanda avrebbe cambiato il fatto che sia impegnata.
per citare Nicka, io il collo l'ho mostrato qui, ma tanti non si sono fatti problemi ad azzannare


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> proprio perchè sono consapevole che qui i toni sono volutamente diversi,molti si vogliono distingure con i propri personaggi benissimo, io ho scelto la realtà, non ha senso alimentarli ancora di più,per cosa poi a che pro.
> sinceramente l'unica cosa che un po mi da fastidio è definire " un problema" il fidanzato di un altra, perchè ci si può anche trovare dall'altra parte.
> mi ha pesato sentirmi dire che ho sbagliato, come se fare un altra domanda avrebbe cambiato il fatto che sia impegnata.
> per citare Nicka, io il collo l'ho mostrato qui, ma tanti non si sono fatti problemi ad azzannare



Ero io quella del collo. Tu hai sempre in testa Nicka . Vabbè ti perdono perché lei è ggggiovane e hai ragione.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ero io quella del collo. Tu hai sempre in testa Nicka . Vabbè ti perdono perché lei è ggggiovane e hai ragione.


scusa
mi ero ricordato l'intervento del discorso e di come aveva esordito dicendo che era timida e avevo associato il collo a quel post, mi spiace davvero


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> scusa
> mi ero ricordato l'intervento del discorso e di come aveva esordito dicendo che era timida e avevo associato il collo a quel post, mi spiace davvero



Ahahah ma scherzavo Mattia!!!;! Tranqui.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ahahah ma scherzavo Mattia!!!;! Tranqui.


ma è vero però, lo so che non te la sei presa, ma mi dispiaceva comunque
poi adesso che ho incontrato anche te è diverso,comunque son tranquillo


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma è vero però, lo so che non te la sei presa, ma mi dispiaceva comunque
> poi adesso che ho incontrato anche te è diverso,comunque son tranquillo



Bravo.


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, sul forum, è un peccato.
> E credo al fatto che tu sei veramente così.
> Però considera che questo tuo modo di essere presta il fianco a qualcosa che almeno a me darebbe fastidio. Non so come dirti, ma il tono generale di questa discussione che ti è stata dedicata lo trovo offensivo.
> E penso che faresti un progresso enorme se riuscissi a sentire questa discussione come offensiva. Tutto qui.


Allora.
Chiariamoci un attimo.
Il personaggio Bender e il ragazzo Mattia sono esattamente la stessa persona. Per quanto a lui sembri strano ha catalizzato l'attenzione, forse perchè questo essere Mattia traspare in qualche modo in maniera dirompente.
E' talmente così da trollare se stesso in un certo senso. E' talmente così da avere il coraggio, a differenza di molti altri, di esporsi per quello che è. Portandosi appresso le sue paranoie, i suoi problemi, le sue idee...e se ha quel minimo di intelligenza che penso saprà lui stesso quanto è facile che possa essere preso di mira.
Ma attenzione, tanto preso di mira quanto sostenuto, tanto sfottuto quanto consigliato e aiutato.
Quando dice di essere timido e di andare in panico è vero, lo confermo. Il fatto però di essere stato attaccato, stuzzicato, pungolato, nel bene e nel male, lo ha portato a presentarsi con la sua faccia, la sua timidezza a una cena di perfetti sconosciuti. E questa, per chi sa davvero sulla propria pelle che cosa significa essere timidi, è una cosa totalmente al di fuori delle sue aspettative. E delle aspettative di chi lo ha letto nel tempo.
Io non credo in alcun modo che qui si sia volutamente offeso Bender, anche quando gli si è dato del coglione e gli si è detto che è da schiaffi, non è offenderlo. E' cercare di trovare una chiave che funzioni per lui, perchè si vede platealmente quanto sia cresciuto sotto una campana di vetro, senza contatti che gli aprissero gli occhi su alcune cose. Il fatto di dargli del coglione o chissà cos'altro lo ha portato a farsi avanti (pur se in maniera bislacca) con una ragazza che gli piaceva. Ma oh!! Questo è stato 14 anni con la stessa ragazza, manco sa cosa significa muoversi nei rapporti!! Ma è grazie a certi interventi che ha capito che poteva farlo. E che cosa c'è di offensivo in questo post?
In questo post non sono offensive manco le offese stesse. Nei suoi confronti è stata usata tutta la gamma possibile delle reazioni umane.
A me personalmente ha fatto passare dall'incredulità, al fastidio, al nervoso, alla voglia profonda di violenza, all'offesa, al supporto, alla risata, all'offesa nuovamente, all'incazzatura, alla tenerezza, alla simpatia. Me le ha fatte passare tutte, molto più di altri arroccati davvero sul personaggio.
Bender non è personaggio. E per me fa bene a fare il possibile a rimanere quello che è, solo con qualche scudo in più.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora.
> Chiariamoci un attimo.
> Il personaggio Bender e il ragazzo Mattia sono esattamente la stessa persona. Per quanto a lui sembri strano ha catalizzato l'attenzione, forse perchè questo essere Mattia traspare in qualche modo in maniera dirompente.
> E' talmente così da trollare se stesso in un certo senso. E' talmente così da avere il coraggio, a differenza di molti altri, di esporsi per quello che è. Portandosi appresso le sue paranoie, i suoi problemi, le sue idee...e se ha quel minimo di intelligenza che penso saprà lui stesso quanto è facile che possa essere preso di mira.
> ...


non posso darti un verde, ma ti voglio bene


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> proprio perchè sono consapevole che qui i toni sono volutamente diversi,molti si vogliono distingure con i propri personaggi benissimo, io ho scelto la realtà, non ha senso alimentarli ancora di più,per cosa poi a che pro.
> sinceramente l'unica cosa che un po mi da fastidio è definire " un problema" il fidanzato di un altra, perchè ci si può anche trovare dall'altra parte.
> mi ha pesato sentirmi dire che ho sbagliato, come se fare un altra domanda avrebbe cambiato il fatto che sia impegnata.
> *per citare Nicka, io il collo l'ho mostrato qui, ma tanti non si sono fatti problemi ad azzannare*


Che non sono stata io e Sbri già te lo ha detto, ma la prossima volta metti in conto che ti piglio veramente ad azzannate il collo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non posso darti un verde, ma ti voglio bene



Occhio che è impegnata   . Sei una bella persona Mattia.


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhio che è impegnata   . Sei una bella persona Mattia.


Vabbè, ma io ce lo piglio n'aperitivo!!! Pure da fidanzata!!!


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhio che è impegnata   . Sei una bella persona Mattia.


proprio perchè è impegnata, sono a mio agio,è un concetto strano ma per me è così


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma io ce lo piglio n'aperitivo!!! Pure da fidanzata!!!


di sta cosa poi vorrei parlare seriamente


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> di sta cosa poi vorrei parlare seriamente


Maddeche!? Siamo esseri umani, si esce, si parla, si ride, si scherza...siamo persone che decidono di stare in coppia, ma non si chiudono al mondo. Alcune persone sì, ma non tutte...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> di sta cosa poi vorrei parlare seriamente



Prendetevi una camera però


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Prendetevi una camera però


Guarda che non ti porto più dai camionisti!!! 'tenta!!!


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maddeche!? Siamo esseri umani, si esce, si parla, si ride, si scherza...siamo persone che decidono di stare in coppia, ma non si chiudono al mondo. Alcune persone sì, ma non tutte...


ma tu lo diresti al tuo fidanzato che prendi un aperitivo non in gruppo ma con un ragazzo per parlarci, perchè semplicemente lui te lo ha chiesto e ti ha incuriosito, e pensi che lui non ci rimarebbe un pò male?
poi scusami ,ma dire che sè è fidanzata è un suo problema ,non lo posso sentire.
se la libraia mi conoscesse come mi conoscete qui, forse sarei più a mio agio a parlarci, ma non è così


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Prendetevi una camera però


e poi che facciamo giochiamo a risiko


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora.
> Chiariamoci un attimo.
> Il personaggio Bender e il ragazzo Mattia sono esattamente la stessa persona. Per quanto a lui sembri strano ha catalizzato l'attenzione, forse perchè questo essere Mattia traspare in qualche modo in maniera dirompente.
> E' talmente così da trollare se stesso in un certo senso. E' talmente così da avere il coraggio, a differenza di molti altri, di esporsi per quello che è. Portandosi appresso le sue paranoie, i suoi problemi, le sue idee...e se ha quel minimo di intelligenza che penso saprà lui stesso quanto è facile che possa essere preso di mira.
> ...


Minchia, bello il tuo intervento, appassionato, è vero, Mattia-Bender deve essere una bella persona.
E sul coraggio di essere se stesso l'ho sempre stimato anch'io.


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma tu lo diresti al tuo fidanzato che prendi un aperitivo non in gruppo ma con un ragazzo per parlarci, perchè semplicemente lui te lo ha chiesto e ti ha incuriosito, e pensi che lui non ci rimarebbe un pò male?
> poi scusami ,ma dire che sè è fidanzata è un suo problema ,non lo posso sentire.
> se la libraia mi conoscesse come mi conoscete qui, forse sarei più a mio agio a parlarci, ma non è così


"Sabato mi piglio un caffè con un Tizio. Hai presente quel ragazzo che ho conosciuto al lavoro/forum/palestra/sailcazzo? Sì, lui! Andiamo lì in quel locale un'oretta poi mi libero"

Ho la fortuna di non stare con un rompicoglioni...

Certo che è un problema suo, è lei quella impegnata tu no. Volendo tu potevi chiederle direttamente per l'aperitivo...e se ti avesse detto di sì?! E se ti avesse detto di stare con uno dopo il primo drink?! Scappavi?
Ah Bender...e su dai!!!


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> "Sabato mi piglio un caffè con un Tizio. Hai presente quel ragazzo che ho conosciuto al lavoro/forum/palestra/sailcazzo? Sì, lui! Andiamo lì in quel locale un'oretta poi mi libero"
> 
> Ho la fortuna di non stare con un rompicoglioni...
> 
> ...


certo che non scappavo, ma tu credo che sei l'eccezione.
ok che non c'è nulla di male in un aperitivo, ma se sei impegnata, perchè conoscere un altra persona, che sai che gli piaci, e se poi conoscendola inizia a piacerti, perchè infilarsi in situazioni complicate di proposito? con sta storia che dovevo chiedere subito l'uscita, mi fate sentire come se non ci avessi provato affatto, come rimanere con l'incertezza, senza potersela togliere perchè il tentativo ormai l'ho fatto, comunque quando vado a ritirare il libro, se c'è mi scuserò sul modo in cui sono scappatto, dicendo che sono molto timido e mi sentivo a disagio


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> certo che non scappavo, ma tu credo che sei l'eccezione.
> ok che non c'è nulla di male in un aperitivo, ma se sei impegnata, perchè conoscere un altra persona, che sai che gli piaci, e se poi conoscendola inizia a piacerti, perchè infilarsi in situazioni complicate di proposito? con sta storia che dovevo chiedere subito l'uscita, mi fate sentire come se non ci avessi provato affatto, come rimanere con l'incertezza, senza potersela togliere perchè il tentativo ormai l'ho fatto, comunque quando vado a ritirare il libro, se c'è mi scuserò sul modo in cui sono scappatto, dicendo che sono molto timido e mi sentivo a disagio


E perché uscire di casa se ti può cadere una tegola in testa? Se ti può investire una mandria di bufali? Se ti capita di scivolare su una buccia di banana, cadere in un tombino aperto, finire tra le fauci di un coccodrillo perchè buttano i cuccioli di coccodrillo nel water e poi questi colonizzano le fogne? Se puoi essere addotto dagli alieni?
Bender, non è questione di proposito...è solo questione di vivere!!


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Bender, tu non farai progressi fino a quando non ti ribellerai a questo personaggio che hai contribuito a creare.
> Comincia ad emanciparti da questa discussione.
> Che non fa altro che il gioco di uomini che vogliono sentirsi alfa e donne che vogliono sentirsi materne.





Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, sul forum, è un peccato.
> E credo al fatto che tu sei veramente così.
> Però considera che questo tuo modo di essere presta il fianco a qualcosa che almeno a me darebbe fastidio. Non so come dirti, ma il tono generale di questa discussione che ti è stata dedicata lo trovo offensivo.
> E penso che faresti un progresso enorme se riuscissi a sentire questa discussione come offensiva. Tutto qui.


"il gioco di uomini che vogliono sentirsi alfa e donne che vogliono sentirsi materne"... questo detto da uno che non si ribella quando la compagna non solo lo cornifica, ma pretende che lui sia contento e che sia felice mentre scopa anche con l'altro...
Tu sei più idiota di bender, fidati.
Tu non dovresti neanche discutere sul forum, ma solo sputarti in faccia per quanto sei coglione.

Poi, dopo che hai fatto ammenda, magari ti spiego la differenza tra alfa, omega, donne materne etc.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora.
> Chiariamoci un attimo.
> Il personaggio Bender e il ragazzo Mattia sono esattamente la stessa persona. Per quanto a lui sembri strano ha catalizzato l'attenzione, forse perchè questo essere Mattia traspare in qualche modo in maniera dirompente.
> E' talmente così da trollare se stesso in un certo senso. E' talmente così da avere il coraggio, a differenza di molti altri, di esporsi per quello che è. Portandosi appresso le sue paranoie, i suoi problemi, le sue idee...e se ha quel minimo di intelligenza che penso saprà lui stesso quanto è facile che possa essere preso di mira.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> "Sabato mi piglio un caffè con un Tizio. Hai presente quel ragazzo che ho conosciuto al lavoro/forum/palestra/sailcazzo? Sì, lui! Andiamo lì in quel locale un'oretta poi mi libero"
> 
> Ho la fortuna di non stare con un rompicoglioni...
> 
> ...


avrebbe ordinato un tir di tiramisù al salame...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> certo che non scappavo, ma tu credo che sei l'eccezione.
> ok che non c'è nulla di male in un aperitivo, ma se sei impegnata, perchè conoscere un altra persona, che sai che gli piaci, e se poi conoscendola inizia a piacerti, perchè infilarsi in situazioni complicate di proposito? con sta storia che dovevo chiedere subito l'uscita, mi fate sentire come se non ci avessi provato affatto, come rimanere con l'incertezza, senza potersela togliere perchè il tentativo ormai l'ho fatto, comunque quando vado a ritirare il libro, se c'è mi scuserò sul modo in cui sono scappatto, dicendo che sono molto timido e mi sentivo a disagio


Ma non è un'eccezione !!!! Buongiorno


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> certo che non scappavo, ma tu credo che sei l'eccezione.
> ok che non c'è nulla di male in un aperitivo, ma se sei impegnata, perchè conoscere un altra persona, che sai che gli piaci, e se poi conoscendola inizia a piacerti, perchè infilarsi in situazioni complicate di proposito? con sta storia che dovevo chiedere subito l'uscita, mi fate sentire come se non ci avessi provato affatto, come rimanere con l'incertezza, senza potersela togliere perchè il tentativo ormai l'ho fatto, comunque quando vado a ritirare il libro, se c'è mi scuserò sul modo in cui sono scappatto, dicendo che sono molto timido* e mi sentivo a disagio*


ah....ma allora così confermi il disagiato:singleeye:

quello che voglio dire su bender è che va sempre tutto a blocchi:bender è un coglione...tutti a rafforzare
bender è un caro ragazzo , uguale seguendo un'unica scia ogni volta
e secondo me non era coglione prima e non è miracoloso che un ragazzo sia semplicemente così com'è nelle sue insicurezze, fragilità,emozioni e genuinità.lui è sempre stato bender ma qua sopra c'è stata la metamorfosi kafkiana


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Bender, tu non farai progressi fino a quando non ti ribellerai a questo personaggio che hai contribuito a creare.
> Comincia ad emanciparti da questa discussione.
> Che non fa altro che il gioco di uomini che vogliono sentirsi alfa e donne che vogliono sentirsi materne.


Ma come cazzo fai a non capire MAI un cazzo di NIENTE?


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

però al contrario: da scarafaggio a gregor samsa


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah....ma allora così confermi il disagiato:singleeye:
> 
> quello che voglio dire su bender è che va sempre tutto a blocchi:bender è un coglione...tutti a rafforzare
> bender è un caro ragazzo , uguale seguendo un'unica scia ogni volta
> e secondo me non era coglione prima e non è miracoloso che un ragazzo sia semplicemente così com'è nelle sue insicurezze, fragilità,emozioni e genuinità.lui è sempre stato bender ma qua sopra c'è stata la metamorfosi kafkiana


Ed infatti è sempre stato un coglione. Che ti fa tanta tenerezza, moltissima, e pur sempre un coglione. Mimmo di Verdone in carne ed ossa al profumo di basilico.


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> e poi che facciamo giochiamo a risiko


Stai facendo progressi tranquillo.Ti lascio in buone mani.Nel pomeriggio parto,i soliti convegni di maggio sulla profilassi dell'ampolla anale....


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai facendo progressi tranquillo.Ti lascio in buone mani.Nel pomeriggio parto,i soliti convegni di maggio sulla profilassi dell'ampolla anale....


ma se praticamente mi hanno fatto intendere che se facevo la domanda giusta potevo uscire con la libraia
che poi son convinto di no, ma la prossima volta chiedo direttamente giusto per sfatare sta cosa


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come cazzo fai a non capire MAI un cazzo di NIENTE?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed infatti è sempre stato un coglione. Che ti fa tanta tenerezza, moltissima, e pur sempre un coglione. Mimmo di Verdone in carne ed ossa al profumo di basilico.


JB. La sola affermazione inesatta che ho fatto, riguarda il suo essere un personaggio. Non intendevo dire che lo recita, ma che per l'atteggiamento che ha assunto mi ricorda Mimmo di Verdone, proprio come dici tu. E persone come te infatti non si fanno sfuggire l'occasione per rimarcare la propria superiorità. Oppure per esprimere il proprio istinto protettivo. Anche qui, mi sembra la pensi come me.
Mai come in questo caso, non capisco cosa vai trovando.


----------



## sienne (7 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

non conosco Mimmo di Verdone ... 

Ma è bruttissimo il pensiero, che si interagisce con Bender per un tornaconto personale ... :unhappy:


sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed infatti è sempre stato un coglione. Che ti fa tanta tenerezza, moltissima, e pur sempre un coglione. Mimmo di Verdone in carne ed ossa al profumo di basilico.


dipende cosa s'intende per coglione.
per me uno che ha un bisogno costante di sputare giudizi perennemente negativi ,raffazzonati e sommar basati su quattre righe lette malamente  è un coglione


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se praticamente mi hanno fatto intendere che se facevo la domanda giusta potevo uscire con la libraia
> che poi son convinto di no, ma la prossima volta chiedo direttamente giusto per sfatare sta cosa



Non è così. Nessuno ha detto che facendo la domanda diversa sareste usciti. Comunque la domanda era sbagliata. Prima di tutto perché i rapporti che ha con altre persone non sono affari tuoi. E poi perché tu le hai praticamente detto che lei non ti interessava più se era impegnata. In pratica non le hai dato modo di decidere. Io non so se al suo posto avrei accettato un caffè ma avrei voluto decidere io.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non conosco Mimmo di Verdone ...
> 
> ...


Non volevo dire questo, chiedo scusa se ho dato questa impressione. Tutto nasce dal fatto che mi ero permesso di dire a Bender che se vuole davvero "fare progressi" deve emanciparsi da questa immagine di bravo ragazzo tenero e buono. Poi sì, mi dà fastidio il tono di perculeggiamento, da parte dei maschi più o meno alfa, e il tono materno, da parte delle donne, con cui lo si è trattato. 
Forse semplicemente perché a me darebbe fastidio, mentre a Bender no. Ecco, questa forse è la prospettiva giusta e quindi chiedo scusa e mi taccio.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> JB. *La sola affermazione inesatta che ho fatto, riguarda il suo essere un personaggio*. Non intendevo dire che lo recita, ma che per l'atteggiamento che ha assunto mi ricorda Mimmo di Verdone, proprio come dici tu. E persone come te infatti non si fanno sfuggire l'occasione per rimarcare la propria superiorità. Oppure per esprimere il proprio istinto protettivo. Anche qui, mi sembra la pensi come me.
> Mai come in questo caso, non capisco cosa vai trovando.


Che inequivocabilmente inficia tutto il resto del discorso. Ammesso che fosse pure un discorso, inteso come concetto.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende cosa s'intende per coglione.
> per me uno che ha un bisogno costante di sputare giudizi perennemente negativi ,raffazzonati e sommar basati su quattre righe lette malamente è un coglione


Uno che a trenta e più anni ha bisogno dell'accompagno pur senza essere invalido in alcun modo è un coglione. Non c'è molto altro da dire. Se continui finisce che ti ricago in testa, quindi occhio a come prosegui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non volevo dire questo, chiedo scusa se ho dato questa impressione. Tutto nasce dal fatto che mi ero permesso di dire a Bender che se vuole davvero "fare progressi" deve emanciparsi da questa immagine di bravo ragazzo tenero e buono. Poi sì, mi dà fastidio il tono di perculeggiamento, da parte dei maschi più o meno alfa, e il tono materno, da parte delle donne, con cui lo si è trattato.
> Forse semplicemente perché a me darebbe fastidio, mentre a Bender no. Ecco, questa forse è la prospettiva giusta e quindi chiedo scusa e mi taccio.



Allora Ciccio se mi permetto di avere un tono materno con Mattia è perché io SONO madre, potrei essere la sua, e lui ha mostrato molto umilmente di ascoltare i consigli che altrettanto umilmente ed in buona fede gli vengono dati. E adesso hai proprio rotto il cazzo.


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è così. Nessuno ha detto che facendo la domanda diversa sareste usciti. Comunque la domanda era sbagliata. Prima di tutto perché i rapporti che ha con altre persone non sono affari tuoi. E poi perché tu le hai praticamente detto che lei non ti interessava più se era impegnata. In pratica non le hai dato modo di decidere. Io non so se al suo posto avrei accettato un caffè ma avrei voluto decidere io.


ma non era mia intenzione
non volevo passare per quello che se dici  sono impegnata risponde ma io non sono geloso
adesso esce pure fuori che l'ho offessa, già dopo sta cosa ho ricominciato a sognarmi la mia ex e non succedeva da un pò
io penso che lei abbia capito perchè le ho fatto quella domanda subito e abbia capito quale sarebbe stata la seconda e perchè non l'ho più fatta, almeno lo spero, che ero agitato lo ha percepito e visto


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno che a trenta e più anni ha bisogno dell'accompagno pur senza essere invalido in alcun modo è un coglione. Non c'è molto altro da dire. Se continui finisce che ti *ricago* in testa, quindi occhio a come prosegui.


....oh oh in che senso ri:unhappy:
toccatemi tutto ma non la cofana


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora Ciccio se mi permetto di avere un tono materno con Mattia è perché io SONO madre, potrei essere la sua, e lui ha mostrato molto umilmente di ascoltare i consigli che altrettanto umilmente ed in buona fede gli vengono dati. E adesso hai proprio rotto il cazzo.


ma infatti!
E lui è molto più idiota di bender, lo ribadisco.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora Ciccio se mi permetto di avere un tono materno con Mattia è perché io SONO madre, potrei essere la sua, e lui ha mostrato molto umilmente di ascoltare i consigli che altrettanto umilmente ed in buona fede gli vengono dati. E adesso hai proprio rotto il cazzo.


Eh? Guarda che rispondevo a JB, ,che mi ha scritto quello che mi scrive di solito. Ho spiegato cosa intendevo, prendendo spunto da una frase di Sienne che ho trovato, come sempre, molto bella: non intendevo accusare chi si comporta in maniera materna o da bullo. E ora JB mi spiega perché non capisco mai un cazzo di niente e tu Sbriciolata mi spieghi perché avrei rotto il cazzo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che inequivocabilmente inficia tutto il resto del discorso. Ammesso che fosse pure un discorso, inteso come concetto.


No, non cambia nulla, per personaggio intendevo immagine. Il discorso inteso come concetto :rotfl:


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Eh? Guarda che rispondevo a JB, ,che mi ha scritto quello che mi scrive di solito. Ho spiegato cosa intendevo, prendendo spunto da una frase di Sienne che ho trovato, come sempre, molto bella: non intendevo accusare chi si comporta in maniera materna o da bullo. E ora JB mi spiega perché non capisco mai un cazzo di niente e tu Sbriciolata mi spieghi perché avrei rotto il cazzo.


ma è diventato il thread "lancio il sasso e nascondo la mano"?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non era mia intenzione
> non volevo passare per quello che se dici  sono impegnata risponde ma io non sono geloso
> adesso esce pure fuori che l'ho offessa, già dopo sta cosa ho ricominciato a sognarmi la mia ex e non succedeva da un pò



Non si sarà offesa se ha capito che tipo sei. Altrimenti ti avrebbe risposto in altro modo. Ma per la prossima volta ricorda: Domande personali fatte a persone che ancora non si conoscono ottengono al massimo risposte parziali


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Ragazzi in ogni interrogatorio c'è sempre il poliziotto buono e quello cattivo....jb fa il cattivo....


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Eh? Guarda che rispondevo a JB, ,che mi ha scritto quello che mi scrive di solito. Ho spiegato cosa intendevo, prendendo spunto da una frase di Sienne che ho trovato, come sempre, molto bella: non intendevo accusare chi si comporta in maniera materna o da bullo. E* ora JB mi spiega perché non capisco mai un cazzo di niente *e tu Sbriciolata mi spieghi perché avrei rotto il cazzo.


Perchè te n'esci come un imbecille tutte le volte che scrivi o quasi. Tipo adesso che Bender farebbe il personaggio, quando evidentemente se non hai capito che Bender NON E' un personaggio, manco hai capito il senso che hanno i commenti che gli si fanno, che gli vengono fatto proprio perchè NON E' un personaggio. Sei un coglione.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi in ogni interrogatorio c'è sempre il poliziotto buono e quello cattivo....jb fa il cattivo....


Irrisoluto fa quello che non ha capito un cazzo... e che finisce al canile municipale o a dirigere il traffico.


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Irrisoluto fa quello che non ha capito un cazzo... e che finisce al canile municipale o a dirigere il traffico.


intendi il traffico di cazzi della sua donna?


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non si sarà offesa se ha capito che tipo sei. Altrimenti ti avrebbe risposto in altro modo. Ma per la prossima volta ricorda: Domande personali fatte a persone che ancora non si conoscono ottengono al massimo risposte parziali


lo so , ma la domanda personale non era per farmi i fatti suoi, ma solo per legittimarmi o meno ad andare avanti, partire subito con l'invito senza sapere, mi sembrava poco corretto, perchè deve essere tutto così compicato, perchè si rischia sempre di essere fraintesi? comunque mi scuserò con la libraia ora che lei sa e io so che è off limits sono un pò più tranquillo


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Irrisoluto fa quello che non ha capito un cazzo... e che finisce al canile municipale o a dirigere il traffico.


Si:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma sei proprio stronzo....:rotfl::rotfl:non ti ci facevo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> intendi il traffico di cazzi della sua donna?


Tu poi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Eh? Guarda che rispondevo a JB, ,che mi ha scritto quello che mi scrive di solito. Ho spiegato cosa intendevo, prendendo spunto da una frase di Sienne che ho trovato, come sempre, molto bella: non intendevo accusare chi si comporta in maniera materna o da bullo. E ora JB mi spiega perché non capisco mai un cazzo di niente e tu Sbriciolata mi spieghi perché avrei rotto il cazzo.



Te lo spiego subito: Tu non hai capito un cazzo di niente e cianci adducendo addirittura fastidio per quello che non hai capito. E sottointendi che Bender venga trattato o con disprezzo o con condiscendenza come fossimo tutti deficenti in malafede che si fanno belli strumentalizzandolo. Invece quello con lui é un rapporto di amicizia sincera che si basa anche sulla stima per una persona che non se la racconta e che è profondamente sincero con se stesso prima che con gli altri. E che ha mostrato anche di poter cambiare quello che comprende vada cambiato, lavorandoci. E tu arrogantemente sputacchi giudizi che rispecchiano la tua incapacità di fare altrettanto. Sono stata chiara?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so , ma la domanda personale non era per farmi i fatti suoi, ma solo per legittimarmi o meno ad andare avanti, partire subito con l'invito senza sapere, mi sembrava poco corretto, perchè deve essere tutto così compicato, perchè si rischia sempre di essere fraintesi? comunque mi scuserò con la libraia ora che lei sa e io so che è off limits sono un pò più tranquillo



Bender seguimi: Spettava a lei decidere se accettare o meno un invito. Magari il suo moroso é uno stronzo infame e lei sta pensando di lasciarlo. Magari a prescindere dal moroso avrebbe voluto conoscerti meglio. Magari voleva presentarti l'amica che sarebbe stata la donna della tua vita. Lascia qualche possibilità pure agli altri.


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Beder*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bender seguimi: Spettava a lei decidere se accettare o meno un invito. Magari il suo moroso é uno stronzo infame e lei sta pensando di lasciarlo. Magari a prescindere dal moroso avrebbe voluto conoscerti meglio. Magari voleva presentarti l'amica che sarebbe stata la donna della tua vita. Lascia qualche possibilità pure agli altri.


Sbriciolata sta dicendo cose vere e giuste.


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata sta dicendo cose vere e giuste.


sbricciola sa essere piuma ma sa essere pure piombo, con chi lo merita.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma sei proprio stronzo....:rotfl::rotfl:non ti ci facevo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so , ma la domanda personale non era per farmi i fatti suoi,* ma solo per legittimarmi o meno ad andare avanti*, partire subito con l'invito senza sapere, mi sembrava poco corretto, perchè deve essere tutto così compicato, perchè si rischia sempre di essere fraintesi? comunque mi scuserò con la libraia ora che lei sa e io so che è off limits sono un pò più tranquillo


Questi sono problemi che deve farsi lei, non tu. Hai completamente cannato l'approccio, perchè non avendo nessuna esperienza pensi che ragionino tutti come te, e che quindi lei abbia subito capito questa tua necessità di "legittimazione" ed invece no. Così hai fatto solo lo scemo.


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bender seguimi: Spettava a lei decidere se accettare o meno un invito. Magari il suo moroso é uno stronzo infame e lei sta pensando di lasciarlo. Magari a prescindere dal moroso avrebbe voluto conoscerti meglio. Magari voleva presentarti l'amica che sarebbe stata la donna della tua vita. Lascia qualche possibilità pure agli altri.


eh lo so ma ormai, mi sembrava semplicemente troppo sfacciato chiedere direttamente, comunque se dovesse cambiare qualcosa nella sua vita il modo per contattarmi ce l'ha,ho dato il modulo per fare la tessera a lei e li c'è la mia mail e il mio numero, e quando ordini qualcosa ti mandano un sms per dire che è arrivato


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sbricciola sa essere piuma ma sa essere pure piombo, con chi lo merita.


Sta mano po esse piuma e po esse fero... 
Oggi è stata piuma..


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> no eh?


Di solito sei caustico.....ti giuro mi sono ammazzato dalle risate...


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Io*



Bender ha detto:


> eh lo so ma ormai, mi sembrava semplicemente troppo sfacciato chiedere direttamente, comunque se dovesse cambiare qualcosa nella sua vita il modo per contattarmi ce l'ha,ho dato il modulo per fare la tessera a lei e li c'è la mia mail e il mio numero, e quando ordini qualcosa ti mandano un sms per dire che è arrivato


Io al posto tuo...una volta ogni tanto passerei....


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh lo so ma ormai, mi sembrava semplicemente troppo sfacciato chiedere direttamente, comunque se dovesse cambiare qualcosa nella sua vita il modo per contattarmi ce l'ha,ho dato il modulo per fare la tessera a lei e li c'è la mia mail e il mio numero, e quando ordini qualcosa ti mandano un sms per dire che è arrivato


eh? Io dico che non ti cercherà mai, neanche se è perdutamente innamorata di te.
Fai il maschio, tanto per cambiare.
Ed il maschio è quello che, al limite, si prende i duedipicche.


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Sta mano po esse piuma e po esse fero...
> Oggi è stata piuma..


esatto!


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io al posto tuo...una volta ogni tanto passerei....


ma si a comprar libri ci vado comunque, visto che non mi ha mangiato vivo


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Sta mano po esse piuma e po esse fero...
> Oggi è stata piuma..


:inlove:


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questi sono problemi che deve farsi lei, non tu.* Hai completamente cannato l'approccio, perchè non avendo nessuna esperienza pensi che ragionino tutti come te,* e che quindi lei abbia subito capito questa tua necessità di "legittimazione" ed invece no. Così hai fatto solo lo scemo.


Vero. Infatti è questo il punto, si sbaglia per inesperienza. Ma la cosa importante è che si è lanciato, e per il primo salto ci vuole sempre coraggio. A me Bender è piaciuto, è stato forte. Ha sbagliato praticamente tutto, ma fanculo, si è buttato.


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eh?* Io dico che non ti cercherà mai, neanche se è perdutamente innamorata di te.*
> Fai il maschio, tanto per cambiare.
> Ed il maschio è quello che, al limite, si prende i duedipicche.


l'ottimismo sempre


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma si a comprar libri ci vado comunque, visto che non mi ha mangiato vivo


meno male che vende libri e non tiramisù, sennò sarebbero stati cazzi per diabetici.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Di solito sei caustico*.....ti giuro mi sono ammazzato dalle risate...


vero...


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> l'ottimismo sempre


testadicazzo, ti fa troppo comodo fossilizzarti sulla frase che fa comodo a te.
Leggi anche il seguito, che sta a significare: ancora fai in tempo a chiederle di bere qualcosa insieme.


----------



## Eratò (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero. Infatti è questo il punto, si sbaglia per inesperienza. Ma la cosa importante è che si è lanciato, e per il primo salto ci vuole sempre coraggio. A me Bender è piaciuto, è stato forte. Ha sbagliato praticamente tutto, ma fanculo, si è buttato.


Eh....d'accordo te.Roma non è stata costruita in un giorno..un mattone alla volta.


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh....d'accordo te.Roma non è stata costruita in un giorno..un mattone alla volta.


intermezzo musicale, vah:

[video=youtube;7FmognvrztU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FmognvrztU[/video]


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè te n'esci come un imbecille tutte le volte che scrivi o quasi. Tipo adesso che Bender farebbe il personaggio, quando evidentemente se non hai capito che Bender NON E' un personaggio, manco hai capito il senso che hanno i commenti che gli si fanno, che gli vengono fatto proprio perchè NON E' un personaggio. Sei un coglione.


Ti sei fissato con questa storia del personaggio. Non era centrale nel mio intervento. Puoi sostituire personaggio con immagine e il mio discorso rimane identico.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo spiego subito: Tu non hai capito un cazzo di niente e cianci adducendo addirittura fastidio per quello che non hai capito. E sottointendi che Bender venga trattato o con disprezzo o con condiscendenza come fossimo tutti deficenti in malafede che si fanno belli strumentalizzandolo. Invece quello con lui é un rapporto di amicizia sincera che si basa anche sulla stima per una persona che non se la racconta e che è profondamente sincero con se stesso prima che con gli altri. E che ha mostrato anche di poter cambiare quello che comprende vada cambiato, lavorandoci. E tu arrogantemente sputacchi giudizi che rispecchiano la tua incapacità di fare altrettanto. Sono stata chiara?


Ok Sbriciolata, chiarissima. Cercherò di essere chiaro anch'io.
1. ho precisato subito che non era un'accusa nei vostri confronti ma un'indicazione per Bender. Esiste un'altra via per "fare progressi", diversa dal farsi "istruire" da Oscuro, e sfottere da Zadig e coglionare da JB. E a me darebbe fastidio anche sentirmi dire quanto sei tenero quanto sei bello ecc. Anche perché quello che poi scopa davvero, credo, è il tipo JB, al quale nessuna donna si rapporta come ci si rapporta a Bender.
2. Io ARROGANTEMENTE???? Sei tanto intelligente, ma evidentemente l'eccessiva frequentazione del forum ti ha reso cieca di fronte a certe cose. Qui nessuno fa neanche più caso all'arroganza, tanto è diffusa.
3. Leggiti i commenti sopra...è quello che in genere ottengo quando intervengo. O davvero non capisco un cazzo di niente, e in quel caso avete tutti ragione e mi levo dalle palle perché evidentemente manco delll'intelligenza minima per stare su un forum. Oppure le mie sono solo opinioni diverse dalle vostre, e allora sono io a dirvi che avete rotto il cazzo. E non tu, Sbriciolata, a seguito di un parere che ho espresso in modo pacato.


----------



## Eratò (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> intermezzo musicale, vah:
> 
> [video=youtube;7FmognvrztU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FmognvrztU[/video]


Uno dei miei preferiti:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh lo so ma ormai, mi sembrava semplicemente troppo sfacciato chiedere direttamente, comunque se dovesse cambiare qualcosa nella sua vita il modo per contattarmi ce l'ha,ho dato il modulo per fare la tessera a lei e li c'è la mia mail e il mio numero, e quando ordini qualcosa ti mandano un sms per dire che è arrivato



Ormai un accidente. Mica le hai ammazzato il gatto. Segui i consigli di Nicka ridi con lei della tua timidezza . Un uomo autoironico intriga.


----------



## Dalida (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> 3. Leggiti i commenti sopra...è quello che in genere ottengo quando intervengo.



irry, fatti qualche domanda.


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ti sei fissato con questa storia del personaggio. Non era centrale nel mio intervento. Puoi sostituire personaggio con immagine e il mio discorso rimane identico.
> 
> 
> Ok Sbriciolata, chiarissima. Cercherò di essere chiaro anch'io.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

rimaniamo con verdone





caciottina ha detto:


> Sta mano po esse piuma e po esse fero...
> Oggi è stata piuma..


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> testadicazzo, ti fa troppo comodo fossilizzarti sulla frase che fa comodo a te.
> Leggi anche il seguito, che sta a significare: ancora fai in tempo a chiederle di bere qualcosa insieme.


dovrei riprovarci dinuovo, mi vuoi vedere sotto terra, in più ora che so che è fidanza non avrei nemmeno la scusa, sembrerei proprio uno che se ne frega, le chiederò scusa e basta e cercherò di spiegarle perchè mi sono comportato così e magari se vedo che non è infastidita le accenerò a qual'era la seconda domanda che le avrei fatto, poi continuerò ad andare a comprare normalmente, tanto dopo quello che ho fatto anche se non ci passerò più spesso, credo che si ricorderà di me, sopratutto se dite che sono stato davverro imbranato


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero. Infatti è questo il punto, si sbaglia per inesperienza. Ma la cosa importante è che si è lanciato, e per il primo salto ci vuole sempre coraggio. A me Bender è piaciuto, è stato forte. Ha sbagliato praticamente tutto, ma fanculo, si è buttato.


 questa è energia positiva , cazzarola


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ti sei fissato con questa storia del personaggio. Non era centrale nel mio intervento. Puoi sostituire personaggio con immagine e il mio discorso rimane identico.


E' un cazzata questo tuo discorso, lo capisci o no? La premessa è sballata. Bender qui lo conoscono del vivo e de visu. Cosa o meno darebbe fastidio A TE non c'entra un cazzo con LUI perchè a) lui appunto non fa il personaggio e b) tu non sei lui. Tu ragioni con un tuo cazzo di metro sballato e lui col suo ed i commenti che si fanno a l'uno o all'altro rispecchiano proprio la differenza tra voi due.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimaniamo con verdone


Io si...per forza


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> irry, fatti qualche domanda.


Sì, ma dubito che la risposta possa essere che davvero non capisco un cazzo di niente.
E' improbabile che la mia intelligenza evapori solo quando accedo a questo forum.


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Ormai un accidente. Mica le hai ammazzato il gatto*. Segui i consigli di Nicka ridi con lei della tua timidezza . Un uomo autoironico intriga.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, ma dubito che la risposta possa essere che davvero non capisco un cazzo di niente.
> *E' improbabile che la mia intelligenza evapori solo quando accedo a questo forum*.


Infatti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti.


Sì ma è improbabile pure che io sia un cretino in generale. A meno che nel mondo reale non fingano tutti di considerarmi intelligente. Tutto può essere però


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io si...per forza


comunque che la terra sia lieve a braga e pure ad angelo infanti...ex figaccione


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, ma dubito che la risposta possa essere che davvero non capisco un cazzo di niente.
> E' improbabile che la mia intelligenza evapori solo quando accedo a questo forum.


parli di una di queste due?

[h=3]*Intelligenza intrapersonale*[/h]

Comprendere le proprie emozioni, la propria individualità e di saperle inserire nel contesto sociale.
Riuscire a mettersi nei panni altrui e riuscire a ragionare sul proprio ragionamento (meta-cognizione).
[h=3]*Intelligenza interpersonale*[/h]

Riuscire a capire gli altri e le loro esigenze.
Tipica nei leader che sanno utilizzare questa capacità per rispondere in modo efficace per promuovere situazioni favorevoli alla società o per se stessi.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì ma è improbabile pure che io sia un cretino in generale. A meno che nel mondo reale non fingano tutti di considerarmi intelligente. Tutto può essere però


Dipende da chi ti circondi.


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dovrei riprovarci dinuovo, mi vuoi vedere sotto terra, in più ora che so che è fidanza non avrei nemmeno la scusa, sembrerei proprio uno che se ne frega, le chiederò scusa e basta e cercherò di spiegarle perchè mi sono comportato così e magari se vedo che non è infastidita le accenerò a qual'era la seconda domanda che le avrei fatto, poi continuerò ad andare a comprare normalmente, tanto dopo quello che ho fatto anche se non ci passerò più spesso, credo che si ricorderà di me, sopratutto se dite che sono stato davverro imbranato


aòòòòò! Ti ho detto di chiederle di bere qualcosa insieme, mica di metterglielo in mano!
Porcocazzo, ma se fino a ieri hai detto pure tu con Nicka che non c'è niente di male a bere un caffè pure se una è fidanzata.
E rileggiti il post di sbriciolata: cazzo ne sai che il fidanzato è un coglione, più coglione di te?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, ma dubito che la risposta possa essere che davvero non capisco un cazzo di niente.
> E' improbabile che la mia intelligenza evapori solo quando accedo a questo forum.



Ci sono diversi tipi di intelligenza. E credo di poter dire che quella emotiva non sia il tuo cavallo di battaglia. E qui prevalentemente non teorizziamo sui massimi sistemi.


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì ma è improbabile pure che io sia un cretino in generale. A meno che nel mondo reale non fingano tutti di considerarmi intelligente. Tutto può essere però


te lo dicono per incularti meglio.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

cioè state insegnando a bender a insidiare le donne degli altri?
finalmente uno che ha dei principi sani .e poi scusate...ma con tutte le ragazze che ci sono proprio con una che è fidanzata deve provarci?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dovrei riprovarci dinuovo, mi vuoi vedere sotto terra, in più ora che so che è fidanza non avrei nemmeno la scusa, *sembrerei proprio uno che se ne frega*, le chiederò scusa e basta e cercherò di spiegarle perchè mi sono comportato così e magari se vedo che non è infastidita le accenerò a qual'era la seconda domanda che le avrei fatto, poi continuerò ad andare a comprare normalmente, tanto dopo quello che ho fatto anche se non ci passerò più spesso, credo che si ricorderà di me, sopratutto se dite che sono stato davverro imbranato


A più di qualche donna addirittura piace. Pensa.


EDIT: tranne a Minni, dicevamo.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è energia positiva , cazzarola


Aveva ragione Ernesto Guevara... l'unica battaglia davvero persa è quella che non si ha il coraggio di combattere.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè state insegnando a bender a insidiare le donne degli altri?
> finalmente uno che ha dei principi sani .e poi scusate...ma con tutte le ragazze che ci sono proprio con una che è fidanzata deve provarci?


E vattene. MADONNA VAI CAZZO VIA.


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> parli di una di queste due?
> 
> *Intelligenza intrapersonale*
> 
> ...


sono tutte e due impastate con l'empatia, direi...
Eppure secondo me esiste l'intelligenza pure senza empatia, come quella degli asperger.... o no?


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Io*



Minerva ha detto:


> cioè state insegnando a bender a insidiare le donne degli altri?
> finalmente uno che ha dei principi sani .e poi scusate...ma con tutte le ragazze che ci sono proprio con una che è fidanzata deve provarci?


Non ho scritto questo.Ho detto di essere presente.


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ormai un accidente. Mica le hai ammazzato il gatto. Segui i consigli di Nicka ridi con lei della tua timidezza . *Un uomo autoironico intriga*.


ce l'ho piccolo..... ti intrigo?


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho scritto questo.Ho detto di essere presente.


pensandoci non avrei conosciuto mio marito.
ho detto una delle prime cazzate giornaliere, porta bene


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> te lo dicono per incularti meglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensandoci non avrei conosciuto mio marito.
> ho detto una delle prime cazzate giornaliere, porta bene


Qualcuno le spari. Sparati.


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

mi è arrivato ora il messaggio che "Blankets" è arrivato, ci andrò oggi, vediamo che commessa mi capita, lascio tutto al caso


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho scritto questo.Ho detto di essere presente.


ed anche di lasciare che sia lei, eventualmente, a mandarlo a cagare.
Libero arbitrio, non esortazione alla cornificazione.


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sono tutte e due impastate con l'empatia, direi...
> Eppure secondo me esiste l'intelligenza pure senza empatia, come quella degli asperger.... o no?


infatti per quello non si parla più di intelligenza, ma di intelligenze. Io davo (e do) ancora da matti quando mi dicono: ma perché stai così? su, dai, che sei intelligente! oppure: ma come puoi fare così essendo tanto intelligente? Avere buoni voti a scuola non vuol dire niente, niente. L'intelligenza emozionale poi non mi sembra innata, ma si sviluppa.


----------



## Dalida (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, ma dubito che la risposta possa essere che davvero non capisco un cazzo di niente.
> E' improbabile che la mia intelligenza evapori solo quando accedo a questo forum.



era una battuta.
non è vero nemmeno che hai solo risposte sgarbate, è che ti concentri molto su quelle. te lo dissi anche in un'altra occasione.
inoltre, forse questo tuo atteggiamento di critica del forum per intero non aiuta e risulta più antipatico di quello che vorresti. a me comunque non stai sulle palle!


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcuno le spari. Sparati.


non vorrei rovinare il mio bel corpicino, vado di gas


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


>


aveva bisogno di nutrire un po' la sua autostima, e gli ho dato una mano!


----------



## sienne (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sono tutte e due impastate con l'empatia, direi...
> Eppure secondo me esiste l'intelligenza pure senza empatia, come quella degli asperger.... o no?



Ciao

si parte dal presupposto, che ci siano sette tipi d'intelligenza differenti:

linguistico,
dello spazio e visuale
cinestetica
musicale
logico-matematico 
ecc. 

solo così ...


Edit: mi sembra che si dice, cinestesica. Sorry


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè state insegnando a bender a insidiare le donne degli altri?
> finalmente uno che ha dei principi sani .e poi scusate...ma con tutte le ragazze che ci sono proprio con una che è fidanzata deve provarci?



Ahahahah insidiare ahahah ossignur mi hai fatto morire pensando a Bender novello serpente nel giardino dell'eden


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> aveva bisogno di nutrire un po' la sua autostima, e gli ho dato una mano!


soprattutto lo hai aiutato a sciogliere quel dubbio che lo attenagliava...


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ahahahah insidiare ahahah ossignur mi hai fatto morire pensando a Bender novello serpente nel giardino dell'eden


avevo pure il ditino puntato tipo moralizzatore


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ormai un accidente. Mica le hai ammazzato il gatto. Segui i consigli di Nicka ridi con lei della tua timidezza . *Un uomo autoironico intriga*.


ce l'ho piccolo.... ti intrigo?


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> infatti per quello non si parla più di intelligenza, ma di intelligenze. Io davo (e do) ancora da matti quando mi dicono: ma perché stai così? su, dai, che sei intelligente! oppure: ma come puoi fare così essendo tanto intelligente? Avere buoni voti a scuola non vuol dire niente, niente. L'intelligenza emozionale poi non mi sembra innata, ma si sviluppa.


capito!
Ma il discorso sarebbe lungo...


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> aòòòòò! Ti ho detto di chiederle di bere qualcosa insieme, mica di metterglielo in mano!
> Porcocazzo, ma se fino a ieri* hai detto pure tu con Nicka che non c'è niente di male a bere un caffè pure se una è fidanzata.*
> E rileggiti il post di sbriciolata: cazzo ne sai che il fidanzato è un coglione, più coglione di te?


nicka mi ha letto e mi ha conosciuto e credo che sappia come sono, mi sta simpatica per il suo modo di fare, e per il fatto che l'ho vista molto diversa alla cena e perchè nel profondo è una timida, ma con la libraia è diverso, con la libraia ho il cuore che mi batte a mille, non riesco ad essere distaccatto


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si parte dal presupposto, che ci siano sette tipi d'intelligenza differenti:
> 
> ...


ti va di spiegare meglio? Magari non qui, in una discussione apposita.
Pure drusilla mi sa che ne sa.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Maggio 2015)

A me sembra che non mi manchi alcun tipo di intelligenza. Ma è ridicolo e umiliante affermarlo da soli.
Comunque, visto che concordate tutti sul fatto che o non capisco proprio un cazzo di niente o che sono carente in empatia, e che di conseguenza ho rotto il cazzo con le mie sentenze fuori luogo, offensive e arroganti, semplicemente non ho grande piacere a continuare a intervenire.
Non faccio proclami, non mi cancello, non sono offeso. Si tratta semplicemente di gestione del tempo.
Passerò di tanto in tanto a leggervi e magari in futuro vi racconterò il seguito della mia storia, se ci saranno sviluppi che mi andrà di discutere.
Forse a presto e intanto grazie a tutti.
(bender scusa per l'intrusione ma ormai la discussione sulla mia stupidità era iniziata qui e qui mi è sembrato opportuno concluderla)


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> nicka mi ha letto e mi ha conosciuto e credo che sappia come sono, mi sta simpatica per il suo modo di fare, e per il fatto che l'ho vista molto diversa alla cena e perchè nel profondo è una timida, ma con la libraia è diverso, con la libraia ho il cuore che mi batte a mille, non riesco ad essere distaccatto


ok, l'hai voluto tu.
Ora chiamo Perplesso.


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> A me sembra che non mi manchi alcun tipo di intelligenza. Ma è ridicolo e umiliante affermarlo da soli.
> Comunque, visto che concordate tutti sul fatto che o non capisco proprio un cazzo di niente o che sono carente in empatia, e che di conseguenza ho rotto il cazzo con le mie sentenze fuori luogo, offensive e arroganti, semplicemente non ho grande piacere a continuare a intervenire.
> Non faccio proclami, non mi cancello, non sono offeso. Si tratta semplicemente di gestione del tempo.
> Passerò di tanto in tanto a leggervi e magari in futuro vi racconterò il seguito della mia storia, se ci saranno sviluppi che mi andrà di discutere.
> ...


gni gni gni!


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> nicka mi ha letto e mi ha conosciuto e credo che sappia come sono, mi sta simpatica per il suo modo di fare, e per il fatto che l'ho vista molto diversa alla cena e perchè nel profondo è una timida, ma con la libraia è diverso, con la libraia ho il cuore che mi batte a mille, non riesco ad essere distaccatto


senti, sta cartolaia ora ha proprio rotto il cazzo.....

o te la da oppure te la portiamo noi......


----------



## sienne (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> A me sembra che non mi manchi alcun tipo di intelligenza. Ma è ridicolo e umiliante affermarlo da soli.
> Comunque, visto che concordate tutti sul fatto che o non capisco proprio un cazzo di niente o che sono carente in empatia, e che di conseguenza ho rotto il cazzo con le mie sentenze fuori luogo, offensive e arroganti, semplicemente non ho grande piacere a continuare a intervenire.
> Non faccio proclami, non mi cancello, non sono offeso. Si tratta semplicemente di gestione del tempo.
> Passerò di tanto in tanto a leggervi e magari in futuro vi racconterò il seguito della mia storia, se ci saranno sviluppi che mi andrà di discutere.
> ...



Ciao

reazione intelligente ... 

Comunque, a me danno fastidio e non poco i discorsi su quanto si è intelligenti o meno. 
Alla base c'è sempre una componente fondamentale: 
la voglia di capire l'altro ... o c'è o non c'è, in questo campo. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> A me sembra che non mi manchi alcun tipo di intelligenza. Ma è ridicolo e umiliante affermarlo da soli.
> Comunque, visto che concordate tutti sul fatto che o non capisco proprio un cazzo di niente o che sono carente in empatia, e che di conseguenza ho rotto il cazzo con le mie sentenze fuori luogo, offensive e arroganti, semplicemente non ho grande piacere a continuare a intervenire.
> Non faccio proclami, non mi cancello, non sono offeso. Si tratta semplicemente di gestione del tempo.
> Passerò di tanto in tanto a leggervi e magari in futuro vi racconterò il seguito della mia storia, se ci saranno sviluppi che mi andrà di discutere.
> ...


 rimani altrimenti che ...(ma non si dice irresoluto ) sei?


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Irrisoluto*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> A me sembra che non mi manchi alcun tipo di intelligenza. Ma è ridicolo e umiliante affermarlo da soli.
> Comunque, visto che concordate tutti sul fatto che o non capisco proprio un cazzo di niente o che sono carente in empatia, e che di conseguenza ho rotto il cazzo con le mie sentenze fuori luogo, offensive e arroganti, semplicemente non ho grande piacere a continuare a intervenire.
> Non faccio proclami, non mi cancello, non sono offeso. Si tratta semplicemente di gestione del tempo.
> Passerò di tanto in tanto a leggervi e magari in futuro vi racconterò il seguito della mia storia, se ci saranno sviluppi che mi andrà di discutere.
> ...


Puoi aver sbagliato l'interpretazione della questione bender,a me piaci anche se hai idee diverse dalle mie.A presto.


----------



## Dalida (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> A me sembra che non mi manchi alcun tipo di intelligenza. Ma è ridicolo e umiliante affermarlo da soli.
> Comunque, visto che concordate tutti sul fatto che o non capisco proprio un cazzo di niente o che sono carente in empatia, e che di conseguenza ho rotto il cazzo con le mie sentenze fuori luogo, offensive e arroganti, semplicemente non ho grande piacere a continuare a intervenire.
> Non faccio proclami, non mi cancello, non sono offeso. Si tratta semplicemente di gestione del tempo.
> Passerò di tanto in tanto a leggervi e magari in futuro vi racconterò il seguito della mia storia, se ci saranno sviluppi che mi andrà di discutere.
> ...


ma perchè? 
ma vedi che leggi solo le cose negative?


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> A me sembra che non mi manchi alcun tipo di intelligenza. Ma è ridicolo e umiliante affermarlo da soli.
> Comunque, visto che concordate tutti sul fatto che o non capisco proprio un cazzo di niente o che sono carente in empatia, e che di conseguenza ho rotto il cazzo con le mie sentenze fuori luogo, offensive e arroganti, semplicemente non ho grande piacere a continuare a intervenire.
> Non faccio proclami, non mi cancello, non sono offeso. Si tratta semplicemente di gestione del tempo.
> Passerò di tanto in tanto a leggervi e magari in futuro vi racconterò il seguito della mia storia, se ci saranno sviluppi che mi andrà di discutere.
> ...


a me spiace che si sia continuato con questa botta e risposta un pò pesante


----------



## sienne (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ti va di spiegare meglio? Magari non qui, in una discussione apposita.
> Pure drusilla mi sa che ne sa.



Ciao

si può fare. Un qualcosa la so. OK.


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensandoci non avrei conosciuto mio marito.
> ho detto una delle prime cazzate giornaliere, porta bene


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si può fare. Un qualcosa la so. OK.
> 
> ...


il tuo "un qualcosa" è più che sufficiente per me.
Grazie!
E poi così mi distrai dall'insultare...


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> il tuo "un qualcosa" è più che sufficiente per me.
> Grazie!
> E poi così mi distrai dall'insultare...



spero a te ci pensi Satan... :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dovrei riprovarci dinuovo, mi vuoi vedere sotto terra, in più ora che so che è fidanza non avrei nemmeno la scusa, sembrerei proprio uno che se ne frega, le chiederò scusa e basta e cercherò di spiegarle perchè mi sono comportato così e magari se vedo che non è infastidita le accenerò a qual'era la seconda domanda che le avrei fatto, poi continuerò ad andare a comprare normalmente, tanto dopo quello che ho fatto anche se non ci passerò più spesso, credo che si ricorderà di me, sopratutto se dite che sono stato davverro imbranato


certo che ti fai ottocento Pippe mentali :facepalm:rilassati !!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ce l'ho piccolo.... ti intrigo?



Da sempre   che domande!


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> spero a te ci pensi Satan... :rotfl:


sono quasi guarito... tra un po' andrò a farmi fare male!


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Da sempre &#55357;&#56833;  che domande!&#55357;&#56833;


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero. Infatti è questo il punto, si sbaglia per inesperienza. Ma la cosa importante è che si è lanciato, e per il primo salto ci vuole sempre coraggio. A me Bender è piaciuto, è stato forte.* Ha sbagliato praticamente tutto, ma fanculo, si è buttato.*




Ecco, il sunto di 2780 post......:up:


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

voltiamo pagina Bender, basta libraia  però perlomeno ti sei buttato..


----------



## Stark72 (7 Maggio 2015)

Fatemi un riassunto, che è successo con la libraia?


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Fatemi un riassunto, che è successo con la libraia?


è diventata juventina


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Fatemi un riassunto, che è successo con la libraia?





gas ha detto:


> è diventata juventina


gas.. :blank:

bender ha chiesto alla libraia se fosse impegnata e lei ha risposto sì..


----------



## Spot (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Fatemi un riassunto, che è successo con la libraia?


Finalmente ha tentato un approccio, che è consistito nel chiederle a bruciapelo se fosse impegnata. A risposta affermativa è scappato.
Ora si imbarazza all'idea di ribeccarla in libreria.


----------



## Stark72 (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> gas.. :blank:
> 
> bender ha chiesto alla libraia se fosse impegnata e lei ha risposto sì..


ma non era quella che praticamente gliel'aveva sbattuta in faccia?


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> è diventata juventina


hai visto ieri la partita? certo Messi eh? tacci sua :carneval::carneval::carneval: 

che preferiresti in finale? Bayern o Barca?


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma non era quella che praticamente gliel'aveva sbattuta in faccia?


:facepalm: non me stai sul pezzo!! no! quella che gliel ha messa in mano quasi è un'altra tizia conosciuta credo in chat, quella della SPA...


----------



## Stark72 (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :facepalm: non me stai sul pezzo!! no! quella che gliel ha messa in mano quasi è un'altra tizia conosciuta credo in chat, quella della SPA...


ah ok
capirai non ci capisco na mazza degli impicci miei, figurati quelli di Bender :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ah ok
> capirai non ci capisco na mazza degli impicci miei, figurati quelli di Bender :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


te ce n'hai troppi :carneval::carneval: bender è più monogamo nell'impiccio, fa una per volta..


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai visto ieri la partita? certo Messi eh? tacci sua :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> che preferiresti in finale? Bayern o Barca?


ho visto la partita, una signor partita
scuola di calcio, ecco il bel calcio, quello che piace a me 

credo che Messi non si possa accostare a nessuno...

che preferisco per la finale? beh prima ci dobbiamo arrivare


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> te ce n'hai troppi :carneval::carneval: bender è più monogamo nell'impiccio, *fa una per volta*..



sicura? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma non era quella che praticamente gliel'aveva sbattuta in faccia?


quella era la dottoressa che gli aveva misurato la pressione


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Stark72 ha detto:


> ah ok
> capirai non ci capisco na mazza degli impicci miei, figurati quelli di Bender :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vuoi peggiorare la situazione?parlane con oscuro...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ho visto la partita, una signor partita
> scuola di calcio, ecco il bel calcio, quello che piace a me
> 
> credo che Messi non si possa accostare a nessuno...
> ...


giuro che non l'ho detto per gufare  sono sincera, io se la Roma fosse in semifinAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

scusa, non ce l'ho fatta.

se tifassi per una squadra che arriva in semifinale di Champions, mi chiederei di chi avrei più paura in finale.

cioè ci comincerei a sperare... :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Stark72 (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> te ce n'hai troppi :carneval::carneval: bender è più monogamo nell'impiccio, fa una per volta..


 io sono inseguito dagli impicci mio malgrado :unhappy:


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> giuro che non l'ho detto per gufare  sono sincera, io se la Roma fosse in semifinAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> scusa, non ce l'ho fatta.
> 
> ...


te lo dirò mercoledì prossimo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi peggiorare la situazione?parlane con oscuro...:rotfl:


fai pure il confessore?


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*gas*



gas ha detto:


> te lo dirò mercoledì prossimo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gas.Sincero?grande partita.Ma vedo il real favorito,e il barca inarrivabile.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> giuro che non l'ho detto per gufare  sono sincera, io se la Roma fosse in semifinAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> scusa, non ce l'ho fatta.
> 
> ...


Che cazzo di città assurda Roma dove le romane tifano un altro po' più dei romani. Allucinante.


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> te lo dirò mercoledì prossimo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


scaramantico fino alla fine 

ok!!

io avrei più paura del Bayern (dici grazieal7a1), perché sti cacchio di tedeschi sono quadrati... sono tremendi..

:carneval:


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che cazzo di città assurda Roma dove le romane tifano un altro po' più dei romani. Allucinante.


perché non è soltanto calcio, è l'atmosfera,  è CORE. 

anche perché non è che io sia una massima esperta di pallone..


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas.Sincero?grande partita.Ma vedo il real favorito,e il barca inarrivabile.


no, secondo me ce la possono fare con il real.

non sottovalutate i tedeschi......... :unhappy:


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas.Sincero?grande partita.Ma vedo il real favorito,e il barca inarrivabile.


sicuramente il Real è favorito, anche perchè gioca nell'arena.........
per quanto riguarda il barca, direi un altro pianeta


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quella era la dottoressa che gli aveva misurato la pressione


ma che film vi fate


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sicuramente il Real è favorito, anche perchè gioca nell'arena.........
> per quanto riguarda il barca, direi un altro pianeta


Sincero?mi spaventa il peso politico del real,ma se banshe ha scritto che potete farcela...tranquilli...la finale è real barca.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perché non è soltanto calcio, è l'atmosfera, è CORE.
> 
> anche perché non è che io sia una massima esperta di pallone..


Ommadonna.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma che film vi fate


ma scusa, questa ti ha fatto mettere in mutande per misurarti la pressione.... e dajeee


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma scusa, questa ti ha fatto mettere in mutande per misurarti la pressione.... e dajeee


in effetti...


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma che film vi fate


vuoi che ti dica la verità?
sinceramente ti posso dire che tutti noi auspichiamo il lieto fine....... 

però poi veniamo tutti a Savona a festeggiare.....


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dovrei riprovarci dinuovo, mi vuoi vedere sotto terra, in più ora che so che è fidanza non avrei nemmeno la scusa, sembrerei proprio uno che se ne frega, le chiederò scusa e basta e cercherò di spiegarle perchè mi sono comportato così e magari se vedo che non è infastidita le accenerò a qual'era la seconda domanda che le avrei fatto, poi continuerò ad andare a comprare normalmente, tanto dopo quello che ho fatto anche se non ci passerò più spesso, credo che si ricorderà di me, sopratutto se dite che sono stato davverro imbranato


Gesù salvami...
Bender io ti cionco!!!!


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?mi spaventa il peso politico del real,ma se banshe ha scritto che potete farcela...tranquilli...la finale è real barca.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


porta sfiga?


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Gesù salvami...
> Bender io ti cionco!!!!


ora sai che faccio? Apro una libreria a Savona e ti obbligo a lavorarci!


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che cazzo di città assurda Roma dove le romane tifano un altro po' più dei romani. Allucinante.


a me fregancazzo del calcio.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io sono inseguito dagli impicci mio malgrado :unhappy:


seminali ... O,cercatene qualcuno con le Tette


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ora sai che faccio? Apro una libreria a Savona e ti obbligo a lavorarci!


Ci sto! Voglio però ferie pagate, tredicesima e quattordicesima e se lavoro in giorni festivi voglio il 20% in più.
Non faccio straordinari se non lautamente retribuiti.


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sto! Voglio però ferie pagate, tredicesima e quattordicesima e se lavoro in giorni festivi voglio il 20% in più.
> Non faccio straordinari se non lautamente retribuiti.


ok, gli straordinari sono pagati in natura da bender!


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ok, gli straordinari sono pagati in natura da bender!


Minchia...


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia...


minchia che sembra un calzino arrotolato, in quel caso!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia...


Comincia con il misurargli la pressione


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comincia con il misurargli la pressione


Ma con me gli va sotto le scarpe, lo rassicuro troppo!!!!


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma con me gli va sotto le scarpe, lo rassicuro troppo!!!!


da arrizza a smosciacazzi... il declino!


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?mi spaventa il peso politico del real,ma se banshe ha scritto che potete farcela...tranquilli...la finale è real barca.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ah, ah, ah :ar:


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> da arrizza a smosciacazzi... il declino!


Bannate Bender!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bannate Bender!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


peggio: lo mandiamo alle Svalbard con Irrisoluto a girare il film scemo e più scemo 4!


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma scusa, questa ti ha fatto mettere in mutande per misurarti la pressione.... e dajeee


era una visita completa per il certificato medico


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma con me gli va sotto le scarpe, lo rassicuro troppo!!!!


quando mi hai detto di seguirti in bagno mi è preso un colpo


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> quando mi hai detto di seguirti in bagno mi è preso un colpo


----------



## Stark72 (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> quando mi hai detto di seguirti in bagno mi è preso un colpo


te dovesse fà male :carneval:


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


che creatura strana è quella?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> te dovesse fà male :carneval:


OT l'hai messi in firma :risata::risata:fine .OT gli, gni, gni


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> quando mi hai detto di seguirti in bagno mi è preso un colpo


un altro bel complimentone...  ti rendi conto che la stai massacrando? :carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (7 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT l'hai messi in firma :risata::risata:fine .OT gli, gni, gni


secondo me porta bene mi sono convinto di sta cosa


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> un altro bel complimentone...  ti rendi conto che la stai massacrando? :carneval:


ma perchè è stata un emozione, mica penso che ci sia qualcosa di male, non me lo aspettavo, tutto il tempo in un modo, e poi quella frase a bruciapelo inaspettata e spiazzante e bel ricordo
le volevo solo far intendere che non era vero che non mi alzava la pressione


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> secondo me porta bene mi sono convinto di sta cosa


Ok ... se funziona fammi sapere :carneval:


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> quando mi hai detto di seguirti in bagno mi è preso un colpo


dobbiamo fare qualche lezione di bon ton


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> un altro bel complimentone...  ti rendi conto che la stai massacrando? :carneval:


Dammi una lametta che mi taglio le vene...
tatttaatttaatttaattaaa...


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> che creatura strana è quella?


E' una bestia depressa!!!!


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' una bestia depressa!!!!


le voglio pure io queste emotes! che poi erano quelle di msn vè? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dammi una lametta che mi taglio le vene...
> tatttaatttaatttaattaaa...





Nicka ha detto:


> E' una bestia depressa!!!!


io pensavo fosse una cosa buona quello che ho scritto giuro, tu l'hai vista da un altro lato,ho capito ora, ma non è quello che intendevo io davvero


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io pensavo fosse una cosa buona quello che ho scritto giuro, tu l'hai vista da un altro lato,ho capito ora, ma non è quello che intendevo io davvero


Quando tu capirai che io scherzo non sarà mai troppo tardi!!


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> un altro bel complimentone...  ti rendi conto che la stai massacrando? :carneval:


mi è preso un colpo per l'emozione, sono cose parecchio inusuali per mè


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando tu capirai che io scherzo non sarà mai troppo tardi!!


va bè sempre meglio accertarsene:up:
sono un capione dei faintendimenti, ti racconto questa così vi fate del ridere, con la prima ragazza che ho incontrato dopo la mia ex non sono riuscito... nella mia testa  mi è uscita sta frase per giustificarmi, che mi sembrava non offensiva sensata e logica
" sai non mi è mai capitato" che era per giustificare mè, ed era pure vero, poi dopo dalla sua reazione ho capito che poteva sembrare che dessi la colpa a lei:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, ma mai l'avevo pensato, fortuna che poi mi ha creduto


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dammi una lametta che mi taglio le vene...
> tatttaatttaatttaattaaa...


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi è preso un colpo per l'emozione, sono cose parecchio inusuali per mè


un pochetto ce l'avevo il sospetto eh...


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> le voglio pure io queste emotes! che poi erano quelle di msn vè? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Credo di sì, io le ho viste spesso su FB...
Basta cercare Tuzki su google immagini!!! 
Le amo...


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo di sì, io le ho viste spesso su FB...
> Basta cercare Tuzki su google immagini!!!
> Le amo...


*E' LA FINE. *


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*

Oggi ti faccio riflettere...... domani mattina nuova lezione.Devi rompere i coglioni ad una forumista...ti lascio tempo fino alle ore 9.12.Poi apro un 3d....e voglio vedere come ti comporti....!Sono magnanimo ti lascio scegliere...e se non scegli scelgo io....


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi ti faccio riflettere...... domani mattina nuova lezione.Devi rompere i coglioni ad una forumista...ti lascio tempo fino alle ore 9.12.Poi apro un 3d....e voglio vedere come ti comporti....!Sono magnanimo ti lascio scegliere...e se non scegli scelgo io....


ma rompere in che senso? ce deve provà?


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi ti faccio riflettere...... domani mattina nuova lezione.Devi rompere i coglioni ad una forumista...ti lascio tempo fino alle ore 9.12.Poi apro un 3d....e voglio vedere come ti comporti....!Sono magnanimo ti lascio scegliere...e se non scegli scelgo io....


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma rompere in che senso? ce deve provà?



ASSOLUTAMENTE SI.


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Serve una forumista tranquilla,rassicurante,ma molto......


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ASSOLUTAMENTE SI.


vabbè ok, ci deve provare.. ma qualcosa deve pure ottenere per dimostrare che c 'ha provato. o no?


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Levatemi da questo thread veloce!!!


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Levatemi da questo thread veloce!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> vabbè ok, ci deve provare.. ma qualcosa deve pure ottenere per dimostrare che c 'ha provato. o no?



Ma non deve essere un provarci finalizzato capito?un provarci stronzo....della serie ci sto ma non ci sto,forse si forse no,tiro il sasso e nascondo il pisello capito?


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Levatemi da questo thread veloce!!!



Tu sei troppo aggressiva mi servi da consulente...


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei troppo aggressiva mi servi da consulente...


Meno male va!!!


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non deve essere un provarci finalizzato capito?*un provarci stronzo....della serie ci sto ma non ci sto,forse si forse no*,tiro il sasso e nascondo il pisello capito?


ma chi, Mattia? se ciaone proprio


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non deve essere un provarci finalizzato capito?un provarci stronzo....della serie ci sto ma non ci sto,forse si forse no,*tiro il sasso e nascondo il pisello *capito?


:facepalm:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

me la rivendo


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma chi, Mattia? se ciaone proprio



Ciaone de che?deve essere sottile,intrigarla,DEVO DA VEDERE....


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciaone de che?deve essere sottile,intrigarla,DEVO DA VEDERE....


....ok vedremo..


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> me la rivendo



In questo sono un fenomeno....faccio solo tanta fatica a nasconderlo....


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Levatemi da questo thread veloce!!!



scappa


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Levatemi da questo thread veloce!!!



Ho fatto il pieno di metano fuggiamo


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho fatto il pieno di metano fuggiamo


C'era ciccio!? Io l'ho beccato ieri sera!!!


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Levatemi da questo thread veloce!!!


Chissà perchè ma ho la sensazione che potresti essere la candidata.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non deve essere un provarci finalizzato capito?un provarci stronzo....della serie ci sto ma non ci sto,forse si forse no,*tiro il sasso e nascondo il pisello* capito?


Come variante potrebbe anche tirarsi il sasso sul pisello....


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei troppo aggressiva mi servi da consulente...


Come non detto, a fare previsioni faccio proprio cagare.....:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Come non detto, a fare previsioni faccio proprio cagare.....:facepalm::facepalm:


Ma dimmi...pure tu mi hai vista così rassicurante!?


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dimmi...pure tu mi hai vista così rassicurante!?


Quando mi sono appoggiato sui tuoi seni con la testa rivolta verso le tue gambe e mi accarezzavi la nuca, si. Molto rassicurante.

Sono rimasto dispiaciuto che non sia riuscito ad avere il tuo numero di cellulare, la tua amicizia su FB, il il tampax che mi avevi promesso.....


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Quando mi sono appoggiato sui tuoi seni con la testa rivolta verso le tue gambe e mi accarezzavi la nuca, si. Molto rassicurante.
> 
> Sono rimasto dispiaciuto che non sia riuscito ad avere il tuo numero di cellulare, la tua amicizia su FB, il il tampax che mi avevi promesso.....


Provvedo subito allora!!!
Per il tampax dammi qualche giorno...


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Quando mi sono appoggiato sui tuoi seni con la testa rivolta verso le tue gambe e mi accarezzavi la nuca, si. Molto rassicurante.
> 
> Sono rimasto dispiaciuto che non sia riuscito ad avere il tuo numero di cellulare, la tua amicizia su FB, il il tampax che mi avevi promesso.....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Provvedo subito allora!!!
> *Per il tampax dammi qualche giorno*...


:rotfl:madooooo


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Provvedo subito allora!!!
> *Per il tampax dammi qualche giorno...*



Non hai il Tampax nella borsa o non hai il tuo ciclo??


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non hai il Tampax nella borsa o non hai il tuo ciclo??


Ma dipende...avevo capito che lo volevi usato...
Per quello non ho un interruttore...


----------



## Stark72 (7 Maggio 2015)

sto per vomitare :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dipende...avevo capito che lo volevi usato...
> *Per quello non ho un interruttore...*



ahhhhh, dunque alla cena eri una potenzialmente chiavabile  

Accidenti a me e a quando mi sono messo vicino a Farfalla :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sto per vomitare :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Su su!!!!


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sto per vomitare :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



Perchè tu non fai la collezione di Tampax usati?? Quella cordicella da tirare è troppo divertente :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> ahhhhh, dunque alla cena eri una potenzialmente chiavabile
> 
> Accidenti a me e a quando mi sono messo vicino a Farfalla :facepalm::facepalm:


Un buon navigator naviga anche nel Mar Rosso...
Ma _regà_...ma devo dirvi sempre tutto io!!?!?!? No tanto per sapere!!!


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un buon navigator naviga anche nel Mar Rosso...
> Ma _regà_...ma devo dirvi sempre tutto io!!?!?!? No tanto per sapere!!!


Hai ragione, il mio pisello quando entra "divide le acque"......come fece Mosè


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Un buon navigator naviga anche nel Mar Rosso...*
> Ma _regà_...ma devo dirvi sempre tutto io!!?!?!? No tanto per sapere!!!



infatti


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti


Mi taccio su alcune scene splatterissime...che se no Stark mi muore qui...


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi taccio su alcune scene splatterissime...che se no Stark mi muore qui...



vabbè, ci siamo capite


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi taccio su alcune scene splatterissime...che se no Stark mi muore qui...



:bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :bleah::bleah::bleah:


Ma tu non sei quello che si diverte con la corda!?


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei quello che si diverte con la *corda*!?


Quello è Bender, si è pure iscritto ad un corso.....


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Quello è Bender, si è pure iscritto ad un corso.....


Ah giusto...
Vediamo se lui è un buon navigatore...

BEEEEEEEEEEENDERRRRRRRRRRRRRR?????


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei quello che si diverte con la corda!?


ha finito di fare lo spaccone


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ha finito di fare lo spaccone


Ho scoperto che se ci si mette fa più vomitare di me, non la reggo :bandiera::bandiera::bandiera:


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*SI*

Mar rosso?c'è sempre il culo.....


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mar rosso?c'è sempre il culo.....


Quello è il Mar Nero...sempre di mare si tratta


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> Quello è il Mar Nero...sempre di mare si tratta



Io ste donne così gni gni....


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che se ci si mette fa più vomitare di me, non la reggo :bandiera::bandiera::bandiera:


Vieni qui sui miei seni...
Ti faccio altre due carezzine...


----------



## Stark72 (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Perchè tu non fai la collezione di Tampax usati?? Quella cordicella da tirare è troppo divertente :rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vieni qui sui miei seni...
> Ti faccio altre due carezzine...



Senti, adesso devo uscire dall'ufficio magari facciamo un altra volta


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Ragazzi fate senso View attachment 4679


----------



## Homer (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ragazzi fate senso View attachment 10153


Non fai parte del club Mar Rosso??? Chiedi a Nicka di tesserarti


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Levatemi da questo thread veloce!!!


ma come te ne vai ?!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dipende...avevo capito che lo volevi usato...
> Per quello non ho un interruttore...


Addirittura usato maremmina :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sto per vomitare :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non fai parte del club Mar Rosso??? Chiedi a Nicka di tesserarti


Mai trovato un navigatore avezzo a quelle acque agitate...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Hai ragione, il mio pisello quando entra "divide le acque"......come fece Mosè


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mar rosso?c'è sempre il culo.....


Ma c'hai una fissa


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma c'hai una fissa [emoji14]


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> View attachment 10155


Che è il vialetto che conduce alla casa di oscuro ?


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti, adesso devo uscire dall'ufficio magari facciamo un altra volta


Uffffffffffffffffffffffff...che noia...


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mai trovato un navigatore avezzo a quelle acque agitate...


Scherzi a parte...davvero?


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte...davvero?


Si. Me li cerco disagiati probabilmente. Non è un paese di impavidi..
 Non è un paese per impavide...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'era ciccio!? Io l'ho beccato ieri sera!!!



No c'era lo smilzo


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Si. Me li cerco disagiati probabilmente. Non è un paese di impavidi..
> Non è un paese per impavide...


No vabbè, ho sentito diverse volte che alcuni si rifiutano, non è una cosa così strana...
Io ho avuto pochi uomini ma quei pochi non si sono mai fatti un problema. Il farlo è sempre dipeso da me e dal mio stare più o meno bene...


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No c'era lo smilzo


Lo smilzo mi mette ansia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo smilzo mi mette ansia...



Lo smilzo prima ti guarda il sedere poi ti dice quant'è


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo smilzo prima ti guarda il sedere poi ti dice quant'è


Io d'ora in poi non scendo dalla macchina, piuttosto esplodo lì dentro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io d'ora in poi non scendo dalla macchina, piuttosto esplodo lì dentro...



Fa niente. Ha un sistema di specchi che vede pure se hai pestato un chewingum


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fa niente. Ha un sistema di specchi che vede pure se hai pestato un chewingum


Oh ppporc....


----------



## zadig (7 Maggio 2015)

ecco... dopo questi discorsi come faccio a non mettere questo video, soprattutto per stark?

[video=youtube;70lYzjYWo3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70lYzjYWo3o[/video]


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi ti faccio riflettere...... domani mattina nuova lezione.Devi rompere i coglioni ad una forumista...ti lascio tempo fino alle ore 9.12.Poi apro un 3d....e voglio vedere come ti comporti....!Sono magnanimo ti lascio scegliere...e se non scegli scelgo io....


  aiutoooo
sono tornato ora dal solito giro, ho preso il libro, la libraia non c'era e poi sono andato a spiaggia a leggere un pò e ora son tornato


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Quello è Bender, si è pure iscritto ad un corso.....


si ma non mi diverto è sofferenza anche se poi ogni volta che ne esco fuori è un bella sensazione davvero, insomma amore e odio o meglio terrore e soddisfazione


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah giusto...
> Vediamo se lui è un buon navigatore...
> 
> BEEEEEEEEEEENDERRRRRRRRRRRRRR?????


tu scherzi col fuoco
che ne sai che in realtà non ho una doppia personalità come c'è l'ha perplesso
al prossimo raduno se mi provochi potrei sorprenderti e trasformarmi in un maniaco, e quando mi diranno perchè l'hai fatto, dirò che sei stata tu a invitarmi in bagno, e da uomo non potevo certo rifiutare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tu scherzi col fuoco
> che ne sai che in realtà non ho una doppia personalità come c'è l'ha perplesso
> al prossimo raduno se mi provochi potrei sorprenderti e trasformarmi in un maniaco, e quando mi diranno perchè l'hai fatto, dirò che sei stata tu a invitarmi in bagno, e da uomo non potevo certo rifiutare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda...non ci credo manco se lo vedo!!!
:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda...non ci credo manco se lo vedo!!!
> :rotfl:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfsU6GuMz08


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfsU6GuMz08


:rotfl: 

Aiuto!!!!!


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Aiuto!!!!!


colpa di oscuro


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> colpa di oscuro


Eh certo!!! Poi ci faccio i conti!!!


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No vabbè, ho sentito diverse volte che alcuni si rifiutano, non è una cosa così strana...
> Io ho avuto pochi uomini ma quei pochi non si sono mai fatti un problema. Il farlo è sempre dipeso da me e dal mio stare più o meno bene...


idem


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> idem


Ci sono quelli che davanti a una goccia di sangue che proviene da lì hanno un crollo totale e scappano...:unhappy:


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono quelli che davanti a una goccia di sangue che proviene da lì hanno un crollo totale e scappano...:unhappy:


io non sono uno di quelli


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono quelli che davanti a una goccia di sangue che proviene da lì hanno un crollo totale e scappano...:unhappy:


solo per stomaci forti :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io non sono uno di quelli


Nun t'allargà!!!


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io non sono uno di quelli


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nun t'allargà!!!


devo fare il compitino per domani, se no poi maestro oscuro si arrabbia


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> devo fare il compitino per domani, se no poi maestro oscuro si arrabbia


Ma io non ero da prendere in considerazione!
Devi allargare i tuoi orizzonti!
Noi abbiamo già amoreggiato, non vale così!


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non ero da prendere in considerazione!
> Devi allargare i tuoi orizzonti!
> Noi abbiamo già amoreggiato, non vale così!


eh ma proprio perchè sei  "rassicurante" ho puntato te
c'è più confidenza no


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> eh ma proprio perchè sei  "rassicurante" ho puntato te
> c'è più confidenza no


Hai scelto nicka?


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai scelto nicka?


ora a quella povera ragazza le tocca pure fare da nave scuola...


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> ora a quella povera ragazza le tocca pure fare da nave scuola...


Io avevo pensato alla simy.Dolce,comprensiva,docile,mansueta,rassicurante,amante delle piccole dimensioni....


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io avevo pensato alla simy.Dolce,comprensiva,docile,mansueta,rassicurante,amante delle piccole dimensioni....


e, soprattutto, vogliosa di mettere su famiglia con tanti bambini!


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> e, soprattutto, vogliosa di mettere su famiglia con tanti bambini!


Sicuro?


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicuro?


non fa che ripeterlo!


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai scelto nicka?


guarda anche sul 3d della barba ci ho provato anche con scaredheart
http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/22274-farsi-la-barba/page12


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io avevo pensato alla simy.Dolce,comprensiva,docile,mansueta,rassicurante,amante delle piccole dimensioni....


simy non la conosco abbastanza abbiamo parlato poco


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e, soprattutto,* vogliosa di mettere su famiglia con tanti bambin*i!


:facepalm:


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :facepalm:


dai che capita a tutte in questa età, è automatico


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dai che capita a tutte in questa età, è automatico


veramente è proprio il contrario, non ho alcuna intenzione


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io avevo pensato alla simy.Dolce,comprensiva,docile,mansueta,rassicurante,amante delle piccole dimensioni....


e te pareva


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente è proprio il contrario, non ho alcuna intenzione


devi rimettere l'orologio biologggggico!


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> devi rimettere l'orologio biologggggico!


c'ha il fuso orario


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> c'ha il fuso orario


il mio invece è proprio fermo... fermo sulle 6,30


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2015)

*Ciao*

Ciao mitico.Ho un pò di cazzetti famelici che inseguono il mio sedere impavido,ma tutto sotto controllo,e tu?Cosa combini?


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao mitico.Ho un pò di cazzetti famelici che inseguono il mio sedere impavido,ma tutto sotto controllo,e tu?Cosa combini?


guarda tempismo perfetto, sono tornato ora dal test attitudinale per il corso che devo fare, e il test era lo stesso della volta scorsa,sempre e solo maledetti tasselli di domino tutto da fare in 25 minuti.
comunque prima del test stavo guardando un ragazza e dopo un pò in sala d'aspetto mi si siede vicino e inizia a parlare del test a chiedermi se so quanto durerà così iniziamo a parlare, di tutti quelli che c'erano ero l'unico che lo aveva già fatto e pensavo fosse probabile che ci fossero i famosi tasselli del domino e infatti
comunque finito il test usciamo, la vedo li fuori parliamo ancora un pò dice che deve aspettare suo padre ma vuole fare un giro al centro commerciale vicino, le dico ti va se ti accompagno lei dice si grazie, parliamo un po del corso del test, poi fa un giro da pittarello e mi dice strano hai voglia di accompagnarmi anche qui, le dico si tanto non ho nulla da fare,ci sediamo parliamo ancora un pò esce fuori il discorso dell'età e dice che sono giovane più di lei, le dico non credo proprio scommettiamo, anche lei dimosta meno anni di quanti ne abbia alla fine lei ne ha 29 e nel discorso esce fuori che per lei è un problema dimostrarne meno , perchè sta insieme ad una persona molto più grande di lei, sorpresa e siamo stati a parlare più di un ora tranquillamente, fortuna che ho aspettato, questo non credo conti come due di picche, se passo il corso forse la rivedrò ma tanto è un altra impegnata


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Stavo pensando...per quante volte ti hanno visto da Pittarello con delle tizie potresti pure chiedere se hanno un posto, finisce che ci trovi pure lavoro!!!


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stavo pensando...per quante volte ti hanno visto da Pittarello con delle tizie potresti pure chiedere se hanno un posto, finisce che ci trovi pure lavoro!!!


è vicino casa mia ed è anche vicino a dove abbiamo fatto il test, nel nuovo complesso commerciale che hanno aperto ci sono parecchie cose mc donald compreso. cos'è colpa mia se voi donne vedete solo le scarpe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIEdcfaXnLM


----------



## drusilla (11 Maggio 2015)

ma le scarpe da Pittarello come sono? cineserie? se invece meritano ci vengo anch'io, mi accompagni?


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma le scarpe da Pittarello come sono? cineserie? se invece meritano ci vengo anch'io, mi accompagni?


Lascia perdere va là...:unhappy:


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma le scarpe da Pittarello come sono? cineserie? se invece meritano ci vengo anch'io, mi accompagni?


volentieri, ma ti devi fare troppa strada per un paio di scarpe, comunque si è tutta robaccia a buon mercato,praticamente blocchi di plastica traforata e abbellita, tranne i sandali stile antico romano che sono tutti in cuoio, il prezzo medio è intorno ai 35 euro per darti un idea


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lascia perdere va là...:unhappy:


conosci i prodotti
oppure deve lasciare perdere perchè l'accompagno io:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma le scarpe da Pittarello come sono? cineserie? se invece meritano ci vengo anch'io, mi accompagni?


Un po' di tutto
Io che non ho gusti finissimi nelle scarpe mi ci trovo bene
Quantomeno è rimasto un posto dove il tacco 12 fine lo trovi ancora......


----------



## drusilla (11 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un po' di tutto
> Io che non ho gusti finissimi nelle scarpe mi ci trovo bene
> Quantomeno è rimasto un posto dove il tacco 12 fine lo trovi ancora......


il mio problema è che ho i piedi delicatissimi, niente plastica, pelle morbida, altrimenti rischio il suicidio per i dolori lancinante, soprattutto al tallone...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> il mio problema è che ho i piedi delicatissimi, niente plastica, pelle morbida, altrimenti rischio il suicidio per i dolori lancinante, soprattutto al tallone...


Ripeto c'è un po' di tutto. Anche Nero Giardini


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> conosci i prodotti
> oppure deve lasciare perdere perchè l'accompagno io:carneval::carneval::carneval:


No no, se l'accompagni tu va bene...
Ma sulla qualità aiuto, tante volte mi sono trovata coi piedi tagliati...ma non solo io, pure le mie amiche.
Io ci compro scarpe da ginnastica al massimo...


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no, se l'accompagni tu va bene...
> Ma sulla qualità aiuto, tante volte mi sono trovata coi piedi tagliati...ma non solo io, pure le mie amiche.
> Io ci compro scarpe da ginnastica al massimo...


eh lo so roba scadente, ma se punti sulla quantità col prezzo di un paio normale li ne compri tre
io qui a savona nero giardini non l'ho visto, ma non ho guardato bene
comunque appena si parla di scarpe, c'e subito interesse:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (11 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto c'è un po' di tutto. Anche Nero Giardini


ah allora se ci sono marchi va bene. Anche se ormai io compro le scarpe solo in saldi )


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ah allora se ci sono marchi va bene. Anche se ormai io compro le scarpe solo in saldi )


Sì sì, ci sono svariati modelli e svariati prezzi. In saldo il primo giorno puoi veramente trovare qualcosa di decente...ma se vuoi qualcosa di decente devi ovviamente salire col prezzo.
Io ci ho comprato un paio di stivali, ma li ho pagati 80 euro in saldo, un prezzo comunque relativamente alto per il posto.


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto c'è un po' di tutto. Anche Nero Giardini


Ciao amica [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ah allora se ci sono marchi va bene. Anche se ormai io compro le scarpe solo in saldi )


Un giorno andiamo insieme


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh lo so roba scadente, ma se punti sulla quantità col prezzo di un paio normale li ne compri tre
> io qui a savona nero giardini non l'ho visto, ma non ho guardato bene
> comunque appena si parla di scarpe, c'e subito interesse:rotfl:


Mah...a me di scarpe importa molto poco a dire il vero! Mi servono per camminare, non per altro! 
Poi non uso tacchi e cose strane...


----------



## drusilla (11 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Un giorno andiamo insieme


yeesss.


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah...a me di scarpe importa molto poco a dire il vero! Mi servono per camminare, non per altro!
> Poi non uso tacchi e cose strane...


già dr martin
pratici ed essenziali, ma tu sei l'eccezzione credo
magari usi anche le convers


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> già dr martin
> pratici ed essenziali, ma tu sei l'eccezzione credo
> magari usi anche le convers


No, le Converse le usavo alle elementari... 
Ora le sento troppo piatte, le scarpe rasoterra sono proprio fastidiose...


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, le Converse le usavo alle elementari...
> Ora le sento troppo piatte, le scarpe rasoterra sono proprio fastidiose...


capito l'ho buttata li,ricordi...


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> capito l'ho buttata li,ricordi...


Benderino dolce, non sono la tua ex...
Gli anfibi invernali come i miei sicuramente lei non li ha...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto c'è un po' di tutto. Anche Nero Giardini



Vero. Non ci si deve andare accompagnate da uomini però. Anzi io rigorosamente vado da sola perché non ci si può distrarre in chiacchiere.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero. Non ci si deve andare accompagnate da uomini però. Anzi io rigorosamente vado da sola perché non ci si può distrarre in chiacchiere.


Io ci vado spesso con mio marito
Ormai conosce i miei gusti e scova le scarpe che io non vedo.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah...a me di scarpe importa molto poco a dire il vero! *Mi servono per camminare*, non per altro!
> Poi non uso tacchi e cose strane...


quale uso migliore


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quale uso migliore


Non è mica così scontato...
Ho amiche che mi dicono "queste le prendo perchè starò seduta tutta sera..." :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ci vado spesso con mio marito
> Ormai conosce i miei gusti e scova le scarpe che io non vedo.


Ma lo sai che pure il mio moroso è di tanto aiuto in quello!? 
Lui ha più occhio di me, poi mettici che io mi rompo in fretta le scatole...


----------



## Vincent Vega (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda tempismo perfetto, sono tornato ora dal test attitudinale per il corso che devo fare, e il test era lo stesso della volta scorsa,sempre e solo maledetti tasselli di domino tutto da fare in 25 minuti.
> comunque prima del test stavo guardando un ragazza e dopo un pò in sala d'aspetto mi si siede vicino e inizia a parlare del test a chiedermi se so quanto durerà così iniziamo a parlare, di tutti quelli che c'erano ero l'unico che lo aveva già fatto e pensavo fosse probabile che ci fossero i famosi tasselli del domino e infatti
> comunque finito il test usciamo, la vedo li fuori parliamo ancora un pò dice che deve aspettare suo padre ma vuole fare un giro al centro commerciale vicino, le dico ti va se ti accompagno lei dice si grazie, parliamo un po del corso del test, poi fa un giro da pittarello e mi dice strano hai voglia di accompagnarmi anche qui, le dico si tanto non ho nulla da fare,ci sediamo parliamo ancora un pò esce fuori il discorso dell'età e dice che sono giovane più di lei, le dico non credo proprio scommettiamo, anche lei dimosta meno anni di quanti ne abbia alla fine lei ne ha 29 e nel discorso esce fuori che per lei è un problema dimostrarne meno , perchè sta insieme ad una persona molto più grande di lei, sorpresa e siamo stati a parlare più di un ora tranquillamente, fortuna che ho aspettato, questo non credo conti come due di picche, se passo il corso forse la rivedrò ma tanto è un altra impegnata





Bender ha detto:


> volentieri, ma ti devi fare troppa strada per un paio di scarpe, comunque si è tutta robaccia a buon mercato,praticamente blocchi di plastica traforata e abbellita, tranne* i sandali stile antico romano *che sono tutti in cuoio, il prezzo medio è intorno ai 35 euro per darti un idea


Oh, finalmente. 
Ci parli, la accompagni (ci poteva scappare che doveva comprarsi un vestitino e ti chiedesse "come sto?"), e hai pure gusto in termini di scarpe femminili.
Questo è un progresso.
E non dire che ce l'ho con te.


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Oh, finalmente.
> Ci parli, la accompagni (ci poteva scappare che doveva comprarsi un vestitino e ti chiedesse "come sto?"), e hai pure gusto in termini di scarpe femminili.
> Questo è un progresso.
> *E non dire che ce l'ho con te*.


ma se poco tempo fa me ne hai dette di ogni tipo, comunque la morale è sempre quella, sono fidanzate,e a questa età hanno tutte storie stabili e durature, quindi diventa davvero complicato, il modo di porsi conta poco se sono già impegnate, non sfasciano tutto per l'ignoto. comunque se passiamo entrambi il test, il corso durerà 3 mesi, vedremo, al test c'erano più ragazze che ragazzi


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2015)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> ma se poco tempo fa me ne hai dette di ogni tipo, comunque la morale è sempre quella, sono fidanzate,e a questa età hanno tutte storie stabili e durature, quindi diventa davvero complicato, il modo di porsi conta poco se sono già impegnate, non sfasciano tutto per l'ignoto. comunque se passiamo entrambi il test, il corso durerà 3 mesi, vedremo, al test c'erano più ragazze che ragazzi



Amico mio ma fammi capire, vuoi trovare quella sfidanzata,vergine a 30 anni?Pure io...:rotfl:ma è un rischio,l'importante non è più essere il primo ma l'ultimo....:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amico mio ma fammi capire, vuoi trovare quella sfidanzata,*vergine a 30 anni*?Pure io...:rotfl:ma è un rischio,l'importante non è più essere il primo ma l'ultimo....:rotfl:


ma no ,per il neretto
ma se sono fidanzate come potrei uscirci scusa, e poi se anche mollasse il fidanzato per il primo veduto, chi mi dice che poi non capiti a giro pure a me, sai com'è le abitudini sono dure a morire:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma no ,per il neretto
> ma se sono fidanzate come potrei uscirci scusa, e poi se anche mollasse il fidanzato per il primo veduto, chi mi dice che poi non capiti a giro pure a me, sai com'è le abitudini sono dure a morire:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bender, te vuoi tutto o niente eh?
Inizia ad allargare il tuo giro di conoscenze femminili. Che una conoscenza porta un'altra, e le single inizieranno a saltar fuori


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2015)

*Giusto*



Bender ha detto:


> ma no ,per il neretto
> ma se sono fidanzate come potrei uscirci scusa, e poi se anche mollasse il fidanzato per il primo veduto, chi mi dice che poi non capiti a giro pure a me, sai com'è le abitudini sono dure a morire:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Però ammetto che ragioni bene,sei troppo rigido...lasciati vivere...


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Bender, te vuoi tutto o niente eh?
> Inizia ad allargare il tuo giro di conoscenze femminili. Che una conoscenza porta un'altra, e le single inizieranno a saltar fuori


ok va bene ma di solito quando chiedi ad una ragazza di uscire e ti dice che è impegnata finisce li la cosa, mica esordisco con, bè hai amiche, colleghe, sorelle:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
comunque ci sto provando a parlare con più persone possibili, già un mese fa per dire, non mi sarebbe saltato in mente di offrirmi di accompagnarla


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok va bene ma di solito quando chiedi ad una ragazza di uscire e ti dice che è impegnata finisce li la cosa, mica esordisco con, bè hai amiche, colleghe, sorelle:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> comunque ci sto provando a parlare con più persone possibili, già un mese fa per dire, non mi sarebbe saltato in mente di offrirmi di accompagnarla


No. Non finisce lì la cosa...
Così facendo pare veramente che stai cercando da trombare e basta...come se poi alcune si facessero problemi in quel senso...


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però ammetto che ragioni bene,sei troppo rigido...lasciati vivere...


sono un pò perso e rassegnato, tutto li, lei ci ha messo due mesi (credo) a trovare un altro


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok va bene ma di solito *quando chiedi ad una ragazza di uscire e ti dice che è impegnata finisce li la cosa*, mica esordisco con, bè hai amiche, colleghe, sorelle:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> comunque ci sto provando a parlare con più persone possibili, già un mese fa per dire, non mi sarebbe saltato in mente di offrirmi di accompagnarla


Neretto: no, non è detto.


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No. Non finisce lì la cosa...
> Così facendo pare veramente che* stai cercando da trombare e basta.*..come se poi alcune si facessero problemi in quel senso...


ancora con sta storia, ma mi hai visto, traspare quello alla prima impressione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, dai su siamo seri.
se insisto invece cosa sembra, che sono uno che se ne frega e vuole una cosa a tutti i costi


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ancora con sta storia, ma mi hai visto, traspare quello alla prima impressione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, dai su siamo seri.
> se insisto invece cosa sembra, *che sono uno che se ne frega e vuole una cosa a tutti i costi*


Un uomo che sa quello che vuole risulta molto più interessante rispetto a uno che si fa scivolare le cose addosso perchè "ambè, la situazione è questa, me ne vado"...


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Neretto: no, non è detto.


se girassimo tutti con un cartellino, o una scheda informativa,che la vedi tipo con la realtà aumentata, sarebbe un mondo meno complicato, forse più noioso però


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un uomo che sa quello che vuole risulta molto più interessante rispetto a uno che si fa scivolare le cose addosso perchè "ambè, la situazione è questa, me ne vado"...


si ma se ti fanno capire che non si può, se insisti diventi fastidioso è inevitabile no, comunque se insistete e visto che siete donne, assecondiamo questa follia, se mi becco degli insulti o peggio mi menano, sò a chi dare la colpa .
comunque non mi hai risposto,non credo di sembrare uno che cerca la trombata facile:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma se ti fanno capire che non si può, se insisti diventi fastidioso è inevitabile no, comunque se insistete e visto che siete donne, assecondiamo questa follia, se mi becco degli insulti o peggio mi menano, sò a chi dare la colpa .
> comunque non mi hai risposto,non credo di sembrare uno che cerca la trombata facile:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il tuo problema è che ragioni a comparti stagni.
Fidanzata=inarrivabile
Single=potenziale
Non è questione di essere fastidiosi e insistenti. La questione è semplicemente avere rapporti umani...se tu sparisci appena senti che una è impegnata l'impressione che dai è proprio quella del volertela solo portare a letto, perchè sinceramente non capisco quale sia il problema del vedere e/o parlare e/o uscire con una fidanzata.
E questo non te lo sto dicendo solo io, che mi fai passare per l'eccezione...


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il tuo problema è che ragioni a comparti stagni.
> Fidanzata=inarrivabile
> Single=potenziale
> Non è questione di essere fastidiosi e insistenti. La questione è semplicemente avere rapporti umani...se tu sparisci appena senti che una è impegnata l'impressione che dai è proprio quella del volertela solo portare a letto, perchè sinceramente non capisco* quale sia il problema del vedere e/o parlare e/o uscire con una fidanzata*.
> E questo non te lo sto dicendo solo io, che mi fai passare per l'eccezione...


ok questo può funzionare con una ragazza che conosco, per un hobby, un corso,per contatti in comune, insomma dove ci sono altre ragioni per vedersi, ma con una con cui mi faccio avanti per invitarla ad uscire, il continuare a farlo anche dopo non regge, ad esempio mica posso tornare dalla libraia per invitarla a prendersi qualcosa da bere,passerò in libreria ogni tanto la saluterò e se capita ci parlerò ma di libri


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok questo può funzionare con una ragazza che conosco, per un hobby, un corso,per contatti in comune, insomma dove ci sono altre ragioni per vedersi, ma con una con cui mi faccio avanti per invitarla ad uscire, il continuare a farlo anche dopo non regge, ad esempio *mica posso tornare dalla libraia per invitarla a prendersi qualcosa da bere,passerò in libreria ogni tanto la saluterò e se capita ci parlerò ma di libri*


----------



## Vincent Vega (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se poco tempo fa me ne hai dette di ogni tipo, comunque *la morale è sempre quella, sono fidanzate,e a questa età hanno tutte storie stabili e durature,* quindi diventa davvero complicato, il modo di porsi conta poco se sono già impegnate, non sfasciano tutto per l'ignoto. comunque se passiamo entrambi il test, il corso durerà 3 mesi, vedremo, al test c'erano più ragazze che ragazzi


1) la lettera la confermo e sottoscrivo...non te la devi prendere se non tutti ti carezzano la testolina. Non sei un setter. Se scrivi in 4 post consecutivi "taquino" non ti devi mica incazzare.

2) neretto: cazzata...anzi, più di una in poche parole. Io ho conosciuto mia moglie che avevamo giusto giusto l'età tua e della tizia pittarello. E lei non era affatto libera, ma si è liberata, come potrai intuire. Tu ti ostini a voler regalare anelli di fidanzamento a quelle che ti rivolgono la parola, cazzo....


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 1) la lettera la confermo e sottoscrivo...non te la devi prendere se non tutti ti carezzano la testolina. Non sei un setter. Se scrivi in 4 post consecutivi "taquino" non ti devi mica incazzare.
> 
> 2) neretto: cazzata...anzi, più di una in poche parole. Io ho conosciuto mia moglie che avevamo giusto giusto l'età tua e della tizia pittarello. E lei non era affatto libera, ma si è liberata, come potrai intuire. *Tu ti ostini a voler regalare anelli di fidanzamento a quelle che ti rivolgono la parola, cazzo*....


sarà che forse mi manca quello che avevo prima e lo rivoglio, a mè sembra di averlo scritto una volta sola taccuino quando spiegavo tutto l'accaduto anche perchè dopo non ne avevo più motivo, la prossima volta scriverò block notes


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok questo può funzionare con una ragazza che conosco, per un hobby, un corso,per contatti in comune, insomma dove ci sono altre ragioni per vedersi, ma con una con cui mi faccio avanti per invitarla ad uscire, il continuare a farlo anche dopo non regge, ad esempio mica posso tornare dalla libraia per invitarla a prendersi qualcosa da bere,passerò in libreria ogni tanto la saluterò e se capita ci parlerò ma di libri


Bender... Bender... Bender... prima viene il contatto umano, poi l'uscita romantica. Se il primo lo interpreti esclusivamente come un mezzo per arrivare alla seconda cosa.. beh, come dice Nicka, può sembrare che tu te le voglia portare a letto e basta.

Magari dovresti iniziare ad avere contatti con le ragazze prima di tutto per il piacere di farlo, e solo dopo per aumentare le possibilità di trovare una dolce metà.


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


non ho mica capito sai, cosa vuoi dire che è persa? che dovrei ritentare? io continuerò a andare li come mi ha detto oscuro, poi vediamo che succede


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2015)

di coccio :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non ho mica capito sai, cosa vuoi dire che è persa? che dovrei ritentare? io continuerò a andare li come mi ha detto oscuro, poi vediamo che succede


Io te l'ho detto:
"scusa per la volta scorsa, ma in queste cose sono imbranato, avrei solo voluto chiederti se ti andava di prendere qualcosa al bar 10 minuti"
Non sei scortese, non sembri un morto di figa, giochi con le tue debolezze, la farai anche sorridere...se ti dice no pazienza, ma se ti dice sì non vuol dire che ti sposi...
Non capisco perchè vedi tutto bianco o nero...


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io te l'ho detto:
> "scusa per la volta scorsa, ma in queste cose sono imbranato, avrei solo voluto chiederti se ti andava di prendere qualcosa al bar 10 minuti"
> Non sei scortese, non sembri un morto di figa, giochi con le tue debolezze, la farai anche sorridere...se ti dice no pazienza, ma se ti dice sì non vuol dire che ti sposi...
> Non capisco perchè vedi tutto bianco o nero...


ah dovrei ripartire subito all'attacco così, le chiederò scusa per la volta scorsa, ma invitarla dopo così poco tempo non mi sembra il caso, se sono preso da un attacco di coraggio forse, ma non credo, già ho fatto fatica l'altra volta


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Perplesso, bannami!


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Bender... Bender... Bender... prima viene il contatto umano, poi l'uscita romantica. Se il primo lo interpreti esclusivamente come un mezzo per arrivare alla seconda cosa.. beh, come dice Nicka, può sembrare che tu te le voglia portare a letto e basta.
> 
> Magari dovresti iniziare ad avere contatti con le ragazze prima di tutto per il piacere di farlo, e solo dopo per aumentare le possibilità di trovare una dolce metà.


sinceramente quanti ragazzi coltivano rapporti di pura amicizia con l'altro sesso, a meno che non siano fidanzate di amici o amiche della fidanzata, se non c'è un contesto un motivo la vedo dura.
e poi come lo pensate voi che una persona può continuare a stare nei paraggi perchè non si sà mai lo capirà pure lei che ora sà.


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perplesso, bannami!


dai non disperare lo so che cerchi di aiutarmi


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sinceramente *quanti ragazzi* coltivano rapporti di pura amicizia con l'altro sesso, a meno che non siano fidanzate di amici o amiche della fidanzata, se non c'è un contesto un motivo la vedo dura.
> e poi come lo pensate voi che una persona può continuare a stare nei paraggi perchè non si sà mai lo capirà pure lei che ora sà.


ahem..... tutti?


----------



## Homer (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok va bene ma di solito quando chiedi ad una ragazza di uscire e ti dice che è impegnata finisce li la cosa, mica esordisco con, bè hai amiche, colleghe, sorelle:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> comunque ci sto provando a parlare con più persone possibili, già un mese fa per dire, non mi sarebbe saltato in mente di offrirmi di accompagnarla



Bender, su sto cazzo di forum è pieno di mariti cornuti......ecco, riflettici un po' su!!!


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bender, su sto cazzo di forum è pieno di mariti cornuti......ecco, riflettici un po' su!!!


Ma che consigli gli dai


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma che consigli gli dai


Non è un consiglio, è un dato di fatto...
Questo non vuol dire invitarlo a gettarsi a capofitto su una impegnata. Ma che addirittura le tolga la parola è eccessivo...


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è un consiglio, è un dato di fatto...
> Questo non vuol dire invitarlo a gettarsi a capofitto su una impegnata. Ma che addirittura le tolga la parola è eccessivo...


Certo che è eccessivo...


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Certo che è eccessivo...



Quelle impegnate non rompono i coglioni,non le devi portare a cena,non gli devi fare la telefonata,poche attenzioni...solo compulsive erezioni.


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quelle impegnate non rompono i coglioni,non le devi portare a cena,non gli devi fare la telefonata,poche attenzioni...solo compulsive erezioni.


Io ero così anche da single...mi sa che è proprio roba di carattere...


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io ero così anche da single...mi sa che è proprio roba di carattere...



Si vabbè la single è pericolosa...ci mette sempre i sentimenti....!Quella impegnata ha il cuore occupato e il sedere libero...


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ero così anche da single...mi sa che è proprio roba di carattere...


A me la telefonata obbligatoria, l'attenzione costante e le cenette romantiche fanno scappare a gambe levate:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2015)

*naaa*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A me la telefonata obbligatoria, l'attenzione costante e le cenette romantiche fanno scappare a gambe levate:rotfl:



Non ci credo....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè la single è pericolosa...ci mette sempre i sentimenti....!Quella impegnata ha il cuore occupato e il sedere libero...


Io single e lui impegnato, romantica serata a cena fuori, albergo...
Tizio: "Nicka, sei molto dolce, ma ho paura che tu sia innamorata di me"
Io: "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"
Tizio: "è che il mio cuore è da un'altra parte"
Io: "AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!!"
Tizio: "Nicka..."
Io: "Senti, sono venuta fino qui...io ora rimango per la notte, se vuoi si chiava se no per me è uguale, domattina posso prendere un taxi e andare in stazione. Se rimani bene altrimenti è lo stesso"

Secondo te se ne è andato?


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ci credo....:rotfl:


Beh, nella fase dell'approccio sono tutte cose ansiogene.


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io single e lui impegnato, romantica serata a cena fuori, albergo...
> Tizio: "Nicka, sei molto dolce, ma ho paura che tu sia innamorata di me"
> Io: "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"
> Tizio: "è che il mio cuore è da un'altra parte"
> ...


ma noooooo , mr hyde


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è un consiglio, è un dato di fatto...
> Questo non vuol dire invitarlo a gettarsi a capofitto su una impegnata. Ma che addirittura le tolga la parola è eccessivo...


la parola me la toglie lei quando la vedo,guarda da come mi pongo è impossibile che pensi che la snobbo


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma noooooo , mr hyde


Eh...avevo le lenti a contatto...

:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...avevo le lenti a contatto...
> 
> :rotfl:


mah sono convinto che non erano le testuali parole che hai detto,ma qualcosa di molto più diplomatico
comunque alla cena avevi le lenti a contatto


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bender, su sto cazzo di forum è pieno di mariti cornuti......ecco, riflettici un po' su!!!


ma scusa questo forum si chiama tradimento.net, è come trovare gente che si lamente di malfunzionamenti in un forum di assistenza no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è lo scopo del forum non può essere un campione imparziale


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mah sono convinto che non erano le testuali parole che hai detto,ma qualcosa di molto più diplomatico


No, testuali parole.
Lì mi erano girate parecchio le balle...ma mi erano girate perchè i patti erano chiari e lui aveva iniziato con i messaggini e le cenette e la paroline...tutto partito da lui ed era lui quello impegnato.
Io non sono chissà chi e mi pongo in maniera del tutto tranquilla, ma lui era convinto che mi fossi innamorata. Gli ho dovuto far notare che così non era. Che poi uno che mi dice una roba del genere e poi mi dice (alle 2 di notte) "se vuoi ti accompagno in stazione" ti lascio immaginare.
Ecco perchè gli ho detto che poteva pure andarsene, io avrei dormito tranquillamente lì...

Alla fine ha deciso di rimanere...

Dopo quella poi sono sparita.


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quelle impegnate non rompono i coglioni,non le devi portare a cena,non gli devi fare la telefonata,poche attenzioni...solo compulsive erezioni.


Io non rompo i coglioni nemmeno adesso che sono single.


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, testuali parole.
> Lì mi erano girate parecchio le balle...ma mi erano girate perchè i patti erano chiari e lui aveva iniziato con i messaggini e le cenette e la paroline...tutto partito da lui ed era lui quello impegnato.
> Io non sono chissà chi e mi pongo in maniera del tutto tranquilla, ma lui era convinto che mi fossi innamorata. Gli ho dovuto far notare che così non era. Che poi uno che mi dice una roba del genere *e poi mi dice (alle 2 di notte) "se vuoi ti accompagno in stazione"* ti lascio immaginare.
> Ecco perchè gli ho detto che poteva pure andarsene, io avrei dormito tranquillamente lì...
> ...


ma che tristezza,doveva essere proprio un figo per permettersi un atteggiamento del genere, a te però non ha pesato bè complimenti davvero


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma che tristezza,doveva essere proprio un figo per permettersi un atteggiamento del genere, a te però non ha pesato bè complimenti davvero


Macchè figo...
Bè a me piaceva, ma ci siamo piaciuti entrambi parecchio...
Solo che appunto c'era il dettaglio che io ero libera come l'aria, lui no...cosa che ho scoperto comunque dopo.


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Macchè figo...
> Bè a me piaceva, ma ci siamo piaciuti entrambi parecchio...
> Solo che appunto c'era il dettaglio che io ero libera come l'aria, lui no..*.cosa che ho scoperto comunque dopo*.


scusa e quando l'hai scoperto e lui ti ha detto che comunque non c'erano problemi non ti è scaduto?
comunque se ti piaceva non doveva essere brutto, poi ho questa teoria che più una persona ha avuto sucessi con le donne più si prende certe libertà


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> scusa e quando l'hai scoperto e lui ti ha detto che comunque non c'erano problemi non ti è scaduto?
> comunque se ti piaceva non doveva essere brutto, poi ho questa teoria che più una persona ha avuto sucessi con le donne più si prende certe libertà


A me sinceramente importava poco, mi è scaduto relativamente perchè a me piaceva per una forte attrazione fisica, mica volevo fare la sua fidanzatina. L'unica cosa è che avrei voluto saperlo da subito se era fidanzato o meno. Poi magari ci sarei stata lo stesso, ma almeno non mi sarei sentita presa per il culo. Poi abitavamo anche distanti e all'epoca non ero in grado di pensare a una relazione.
Io non posso decidere della vita degli altri, se reputano di fare qualcosa al di fuori della propria coppia a me è sempre interessato relativamente, anche perchè per come sono fatta io non mi intrometto e non rompo i coglioni.

Magari non era brutto, non lo so...a me piaceva molto. Quando ho detto alla mia amica "oh, ma io l'ho puntato subito" è caduta dalle nuvole perchè non ci voleva credere...è stato un colpo di fulmine...e i colpi di fulmine mica vengono solo per bellezza! Del resto pure lui era rimasto colpito da me...roba assurda per me!


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sinceramente importava poco, mi è scaduto relativamente perchè a me piaceva per una forte attrazione fisica, mica volevo fare la sua fidanzatina. L'unica cosa è che avrei voluto saperlo da subito se era fidanzato o meno. Poi magari ci sarei stata lo stesso, ma almeno non mi sarei sentita presa per il culo. Poi abitavamo anche distanti e all'epoca non ero in grado di pensare a una relazione.
> Io non posso decidere della vita degli altri, se reputano di fare qualcosa al di fuori della propria coppia a me è sempre interessato relativamente, anche perchè per come sono fatta io non mi intrometto e non rompo i coglioni.
> 
> Magari non era brutto, non lo so...a me piaceva molto. Quando ho detto alla mia amica "oh, ma io l'ho puntato subito" è caduta dalle nuvole perchè non ci voleva credere...è stato un colpo di fulmine...e i colpi di fulmine mica vengono solo per bellezza! Del resto pure lui era rimasto colpito da me..*.roba assurda per me!*


perchè?allora avevi lo stesso look di adesso? era tanto più grande di te?( lo chiedo perchè ora va di moda, in più mi danno meno anni di quelli che ho perfetto no)


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> perchè?allora avevi lo stesso look di adesso? era tanto più grande di te?( lo chiedo perchè ora va di moda, in più mi danno meno anni di quelli che ho perfetto no)


In quel momento avevo i capelli corti come li ho ora, con i ciuffi biondi, invece che rossi, ma sul look non ti so dire...ero in costume...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Lui ha 6 anni più di me, quando ci siamo conosciuti avevo 24 anni.

Ho detto roba assurda per me perchè non mi è mai successo di colpire così tanto una persona, men che meno in costume...


----------



## Homer (11 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma che consigli gli dai



Non è assolutamente un consiglio a tradire, lui faccia la sua parte, se dall'altra parte trova una con la testa sulle spalle lo sfancula, altrimenti ci rimedia una relazione/chiavata/trombamicizia/palpata/etc.....
l'esempio dei mariti traditi su questo forum (me compreso) era per fargli capire di farsi meno menate, altrimenti passerà tutta la vita con la sua amica Federica......
mi auguro per lui di trovarsi una single strappa mutande....


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non è assolutamente un consiglio a tradire, lui faccia la sua parte, se dall'altra parte trova una con la testa sulle spalle lo sfancula, altrimenti ci rimedia una relazione/chiavata/trombamicizia/palpata/etc.....
> l'esempio dei mariti traditi su questo forum (me compreso) era per fargli capire di farsi meno menate, altrimenti passerà tutta la vita con la sua amica Federica......
> mi auguro per lui di trovarsi una single strappa mutande....


Capito


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In quel momento avevo i capelli corti come li ho ora, con i ciuffi biondi, invece che rossi, ma sul look non ti so dire...ero in costume...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Lui ha 6 anni più di me, quando ci siamo conosciuti avevo 24 anni.
> 
> Ho detto roba assurda per me perchè non mi è mai successo di colpire così tanto una persona, men che meno in costume...


ancora una domanda,come avete attaccato bottone, lo so che forse me lo hai già detto in un 3d che avevo già aperto ma non sapevo tutta la storia.
che ne sai che non hai colpito qualcuno,ma non te lo hanno mai detto


----------



## Homer (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è un consiglio, è un dato di fatto...
> Questo non vuol dire invitarlo a gettarsi a capofitto su una impegnata. Ma che addirittura le tolga la parola è eccessivo...



Ecco.....Nicka io e te dobbiamo avere una relazione.....


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non è assolutamente un consiglio a tradire, lui faccia la sua parte, se dall'altra parte trova una con la testa sulle spalle lo sfancula, altrimenti ci rimedia una relazione/chiavata/trombamicizia/palpata/etc.....
> l'esempio dei mariti traditi su questo forum (me compreso) era per fargli capire di farsi meno menate, altrimenti passerà *tutta la vita con la sua amica Federica*......
> mi auguro per lui di trovarsi una single strappa mutande....


guarda da quando è andata via non ho tutto sto desiderio, quando stava a casa ma c'era la storia su FB si ma ora che non c'è è diverso, davvero


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ancora una domanda,come avete attaccato bottone, lo so che forse me lo hai già detto in un 3d che avevo già aperto ma non sapevo tutta la storia.
> che ne sai che non hai colpito qualcuno,ma non te lo hanno mai detto


La mia migliore amica mi ha chiesto se l'accompagnavo al mare che voleva vedere un ragazzo che aveva conosciuto l'anno precedente. 
Lui era a Riccione con due suoi amici e allora mi sono trovata in mezzo a questa gente.
Io mi facevo i fatti miei perchè la mia amica e il tizio parlavano e gli altri due si pigliavano il sole...
Dopo un po' ho cominciato a fare due battute e mi sa che sono stata simpatica. 
Poi mi sono sdraiata a pancia all'ingiù ed è stato lì che la mia amica ha notato spudoratamente che lui mi aveva puntato, si è fissato sul mio sedere e c'è rimasto imbambolato...:rotfl: 
Ecco lì me ne sono resa conto anche io...
Abbiamo parlato pochissimo, quando poi ce ne stavamo andando lui mi ha chiesto di rimanere quella sera e gli ho detto di no. Dopo meno di una settimana lui era a Bologna...


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ecco.....Nicka io e te dobbiamo avere una relazione.....


Sappi che però io ti dico le cose zozzissime...


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia migliore amica mi ha chiesto se l'accompagnavo al mare che voleva vedere un ragazzo che aveva conosciuto l'anno precedente.
> Lui era a Riccione con due suoi amici e allora mi sono trovata in mezzo a questa gente.
> Io mi facevo i fatti miei perchè la mia amica e il tizio parlavano e gli altri due si pigliavano il sole...
> Dopo un po' ho cominciato a fare due battute e mi sa che sono stata simpatica.
> ...


è capitato anche a mè uguale,quando ci siamo conosciuti a spiaggia


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Sappi che però io ti dico le cose zozzissime*...


pensavo che venivo prima io
sono più romantico:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
per il neretto: ah già io mi blocco se parli così:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> pensavo che venivo prima io
> sono più romantico:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> per il neretto: ah già io mi blocco se parli così:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Eh ma a me le romanticherie fanno venire un po' di orticaria...


----------



## drusilla (11 Maggio 2015)

Un momento di raccoglimento e una prece per il fu latin lover...


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Un momento di raccoglimento e una prece per il fu latin lover...


Ma perchè...esistono?


----------



## drusilla (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè...esistono?


Non più... da mò


----------



## drusilla (11 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non più... da mò


Edit: c'è una terribile mancanza di stile umano, di eleganza nel rapportarsi alle donne. Non parlo di Bender, penso al deficiente di Riccione, per esempio, così narciso da essere convinto che ne dovevi essere innamorata... patetico.


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Edit: c'è una terribile mancanza di stile umano, di eleganza nel rapportarsi alle donne. Non parlo di Bender, penso al deficiente di Riccione, per esempio, così narciso da essere convinto che ne dovevi essere innamorata... patetico.


Io penso sia più una questione di malcelata insicurezza.
"Non ti affezionare troppo"
"Non innamorarti di me"
"Sei troppo innamorata per fare una cosa del genere"
Sono frasi standard maschili (o almeno io ad una donna non le ho mai sentite dire).

Poi se sei tu a non seguirli sull'onda del sentimento, o li fai sentire troppo trascurati.. beh, sei una stronza.

(Perdonatemi, faccio colazione a yogurt e luoghi comuni ultimamente :rotfl


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Edit: c'è una terribile mancanza di stile umano, di eleganza nel rapportarsi alle donne. Non parlo di Bender, penso al deficiente di Riccione, per esempio, così narciso da essere convinto che ne dovevi essere innamorata... patetico.


comunque conto di chiedere scusa alla libraia per il fatto che sono scappatto, dicendole che ero imbarazzatissimo e pensavo solo ad andare via ed è la pura verità


----------



## drusilla (11 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io penso sia più una questione di malcelata insicurezza.
> "Non ti affezionare troppo"
> "Non innamorarti di me"
> "Sei troppo innamorata per fare una cosa del genere"
> ...


Si ma è di un imbranato che fa a pugni con il concetto "uomo", è da bimbominkia...


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Edit: c'è una terribile mancanza di stile umano, di eleganza nel rapportarsi alle donne. Non parlo di Bender, penso al deficiente di Riccione, per esempio, così narciso da essere convinto che ne dovevi essere innamorata... patetico.


Ambè, c'è anche da dire che l'idea che una donna voglia semplicemente sesso da un uomo non è ancora del tutto accettata.
Io con lui volevo fare quello. Niente di più niente di meno.
Evidentemente pareva strano, non lo so. Gli ho dovuto ribadire che davvero non provavo niente (io ero ancora in pieno casino sentimentale con la chiusura col mio examante) e che avevo semplicemente voglia di passare momenti in spensieratezza.
Non lo accettava, doveva essere lui il lato "menefreghista", era lui che doveva mettere quei paletti...paletti che per me non esistevano dal momento in cui io volevo solo andarci a letto.


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ambè, c'è anche da dire che* l'idea che una donna voglia semplicemente sesso da un uomo non è ancora del tutto accettata.*
> Io con lui volevo fare quello. Niente di più niente di meno.
> Evidentemente pareva strano, non lo so. Gli ho dovuto ribadire che davvero non provavo niente (io ero ancora in pieno casino sentimentale con la chiusura col mio examante) e che avevo semplicemente voglia di passare momenti in spensieratezza.
> Non lo accettava, doveva essere lui il lato "menefreghista", era lui che doveva mettere quei paletti...paletti che per me non esistevano dal momento in cui io volevo solo andarci a letto.


per mè era inconcepibile fino a poco tempo fa, solo una fantasia di altri uomini:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per mè era inconcepibile fino a poco tempo fa, solo una fantasia di altri uomini:rotfl:


Ti posso garantire ed assicurare che anche le donne possono aver voglia semplicemente di fare sesso con un uomo che le attrae. Ciò non significa che siano innamorate...


----------



## Alessandra (11 Maggio 2015)

Gente con chiusura mentale e I soliti schemi nella mente.  Espero che almeno sia stato in grado di darti quei momenti di spensieratezza che desideravi. ....o era pure un pessimo amante?


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti posso garantire ed assicurare che anche le donne possono aver voglia semplicemente di fare sesso con un uomo che le attrae. Ciò non significa che siano innamorate...


ma ci credo eh, adesso ci credo, anche se ancora mi sembra tanto strano


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Gente con chiusura mentale e I soliti schemi nella mente.  Espero che almeno sia stato in grado di darti quei momenti di spensieratezza che desideravi. ....o era pure un pessimo amante?


Diciamo che me ne sono servita per il mio tornaconto...
No no scherzi a parte, da quel lato c'era una chimica pazzesca, fin da subito...non è che abbiamo avuto molti incontri, ma mi è stato funzionale in un periodo della mia vita. Lo è stato mentalmente e fisicamente. 
Ecco perchè fondamentalmente me ne sono sbattuta delle frasi che diceva, perchè in quel momento pensavo solo ed esclusivamente a me e sapevo cosa volevo. E non era nè una relazione nè una romaticheria...


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Ambè, c'è anche da dire che l'idea che una donna voglia semplicemente sesso da un uomo non è ancora del tutto accettata.*
> Io con lui volevo fare quello. Niente di più niente di meno.
> Evidentemente pareva strano, non lo so. Gli ho dovuto ribadire che davvero non provavo niente (io ero ancora in pieno casino sentimentale con la chiusura col mio examante) e che avevo semplicemente voglia di passare momenti in spensieratezza.
> Non lo accettava, doveva essere lui il lato "menefreghista", era lui che doveva mettere quei paletti...paletti che per me non esistevano dal momento in cui io volevo solo andarci a letto.


Vero.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque conto *di chiedere scusa alla libraia per il fatto che sono scappato*, dicendole che ero imbarazzatissimo e pensavo solo ad andare via ed è la pura verità


  è da un po' che non leggo il thread... cosa hai combinato?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> Io non rompo i coglioni nemmeno adesso che sono single.


Tu...ci metti troppo cuore....


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è da un po' che non leggo il thread... cosa hai combinato?


ma nulla ancora per la volta scorsa


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu...ci metti troppo cuore....


peccatto che abitiamo lontani


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> peccatto che abitiamo lontani


Io e te?Dai che Ti sei affezionto ad oscuro...!E non ti credere,sono lunatico,mi ecllisso,poi magari alzo una caciara da paura,poi faccio la battuta che stai 20 minuti a piangere,o magari me ne esco con una riflessione che stai 20 minuti a pensare.....E che non so mai cosa cazzo mi passa per la testa....


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e te?Dai che Ti sei affezionto ad oscuro...!E non ti credere,sono lunatico,mi ecllisso,poi magari alzo una caciara da paura,poi faccio la battuta che stai 20 minuti a piangere,o magari me ne esco con una riflessione che stai 20 minuti a pensare.....E che non so mai cosa cazzo mi passa per la testa....


veramente intendevo simy:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma nulla ancora per la volta scorsa


ma ancora a quello stai a pensà?  dai l'hai fermata no? Concentrati sul bicchiere mezzo pieno!


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> *ma ancora a quello stai a pensà*?  dai l'hai fermata no? Concentrati sul bicchiere mezzo pieno!


eh già, mi piaceva parecchio


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> eh già, mi piaceva parecchio


Ho capito che te piace la sora nicka....!


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh già, mi piaceva parecchio


ho scritto "a quello" non "a quella"...


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito che te piace la sora nicka....!


Ma se gli piglia un colpo quando divento mr. hyde!!!!


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender è monogamo.. s'è affezionato alla libraia


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Bender è monogamo.. s'è affezionato alla libraia


Simy nicka e banshee...un bel frullato di tutte e tre.....


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy nicka e banshee...un bel frullato di tutte e tre.....



:facepalm:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy nicka e banshee...un bel frullato di tutte e tre.....


no io non gli piaccio a Mattia 

loro due sì..


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> no io non gli piaccio a Mattia
> 
> loro due sì..


A quanto sembra tu non piaci a nessuno....povera banshee....se fossi single ti corteggerei...anche se sei una troppo difficile.....


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no io non gli piaccio a Mattia
> 
> loro due sì..


No io sono rassicurante...e se avessi avuto gli occhiali avrebbe visto in me la Madonna proprio...


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no io non gli piaccio a Mattia
> 
> loro due sì..


non farmi parlare va, comunque ha ragione oscuro, siete impegnate quindi non fantastico nemmeno come con la libraia


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A quanto sembra tu non piaci a nessuno....povera banshee....se fossi single ti corteggerei...anche se sei una troppo difficile.....


se fossi single io? 

ecco sì mo pure difficile sono... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> non farmi parlare va, comunque ha ragione oscuro, siete impegnate quindi non fantastico nemmeno come con la libraia


NOOOO!Tu adesso parli:Ma che sta diventà sto cazzo de forum?ma che male c'è a scrivere.....Dai adesso tiriamo fuori il sacco ti và?


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ho scritto "a quello" non "a quella"...


è ma il fatto è collegato ad una persona e se ci penso inevitabilmente penso a lei


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No io sono rassicurante...e se avessi avuto gli occhiali avrebbe visto in me la Madonna proprio...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

gli occhiali? me la sono persa questa... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è ma il fatto è collegato ad una persona e se ci penso inevitabilmente penso a lei


romanticone  Stasera vai da lei tutto rilassato ed invitala per un aperitivo...:up:


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No io sono rassicurante...e se avessi avuto gli occhiali avrebbe visto in me la Madonna proprio...


già erano il tocco finale, ci mancava giusto un libro in mano, però i riflessi rossi erano un pò troppo trasgressivi, stonavano un pò con tutto il quadro


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non farmi parlare va, comunque ha ragione oscuro, siete impegnate quindi non fantastico nemmeno come con la libraia





oscuro ha detto:


> NOOOO!Tu adesso parli:Ma che sta diventà sto cazzo de forum?ma che male c'è a scrivere.....Dai adesso tiriamo fuori il sacco ti và?


opcorn:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> opcorn:


A bellaaaa pure te.......


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non farmi parlare va, comunque ha ragione oscuro, *siete impegnate quindi non fantastico nemmeno *come con la libraia


:facepalm:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A bellaaaa pure te.......


che vuoi sapere? domanda :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> NOOOO!Tu adesso parli:Ma che sta diventà sto cazzo de forum?ma che male c'è a scrivere.....Dai adesso tiriamo fuori il sacco ti và?


Stanotte tra un incubo e un altro ho fatto in sognetto e ci stavi tu dentro una stanza buia con 3 avatar dinutenti nuovi...quelli coi nick tipo maciullato...avvilito...etc etc...e avevi una torcia in mano e glo facevi un iterrogatorio coatto cattivissimo...e se passavano potevano entrare nel.forum...haha


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> Stanotte tra un incubo e un altro ho fatto in sognetto e ci stavi tu dentro una stanza buia con 3 avatar dinutenti nuovi...quelli coi nick tipo maciullato...avvilito...etc etc...e avevi una torcia in mano e glo facevi un iterrogatorio coatto cattivissimo...e se passavano potevano entrare nel.forum...haha


Caciottina ma mi vedi così pezzo di merda ?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> che vuoi sapere? domanda :carneval:


Voglio sapere cosa puoi fare per il bender.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caciottina ma mi vedi così pezzo di merda ?


No anche perche nel sogno avevi l audience...noi eravamo tutti dietro il vetro e ci sbellicavamp dalle risate...cosi come i sottoposti a interrogatorio


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> No anche perche nel sogno avevi l audience...noi eravamo tutti dietro il vetro e ci sbellicavamp dalle risate...cosi come i sottoposti a interrogatorio


Insomma facevo la parte dello stronzo?


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voglio sapere cosa puoi fare per il bender.


posso ascoltarlo e consigliarlo, nei limiti per cui i miei consigli possono valere qualcosa 

avevi in mentre altro per caso?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma facevo la parte dello stronzo?


Diciamo che ci provavi...ma si rideva tutti...
A volte sogno anxhe simy sullo stige di tradinet e yuma a 3 teste che inbece di accompagnare dentro , accompagnano fuori...


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> posso ascoltarlo e consigliarlo, nei limiti per cui i miei consigli possono valere qualcosa
> 
> avevi in mentre altro per caso?


lo stai già facendo, grazie


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo stai già facendo, grazie


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> posso ascoltarlo e consigliarlo, nei limiti per cui i miei consigli possono valere qualcosa
> 
> avevi in mentre altro per caso?


Certo,quello che hai in mente tu e non hai il coraggio di scrivere...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci provavi...ma si rideva tutti...
> A volte sogno anxhe simy sullo stige di tradinet e yuma a 3 teste che inbece di accompagnare dentro , accompagnano fuori...


Ero vestito o nudo?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero vestito o nudo?


Vestito come ciro di gomorra


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,quello che hai in mente tu e non hai il coraggio di scrivere...:rotfl::rotfl:


ma riguardo a Bender? io non ho il coraggio?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> Vestito come ciro di gomorra


Attizzante?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attizzante?


Avevi dubbi?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> Avevi dubbi?


Certo che si.E tu?


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,quello che hai in mente tu e non hai il coraggio di scrivere...:rotfl::rotfl:


cos'è un trucco psicologico per provocare


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che si.E tu?


Assolutamente no.


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci provavi...ma si rideva tutti...
> A volte sogno anxhe simy sullo stige di tradinet e yuma a 3 teste che inbece di accompagnare dentro , accompagnano fuori...



ovvio io sono quella che indica l'uscita :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> cos'è un trucco psicologico per provocare


sì sì, ma non ci casco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sì sì, ma non ci casco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi fate così' manipolatore? Ma io non ho bisogno...vi vengo a prendere dove so di trovarvi.....


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fate così' manipolatore? Ma io non ho bisogno...vi vengo a prendere dove so di trovarvi.....


a Mattia forse sì, manca solo che mette cognome e citofono qua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:a me non mi trovi.. a meno che non hai un informatore


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> a Mattia forse sì, manca solo che mette cognome e citofono qua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:a me non mi trovi.. a meno che non hai un informatore


Tu sei difficile....troppo difficile....


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fate così' manipolatore? Ma io non ho bisogno...vi vengo a prendere dove so di trovarvi.....





banshee ha detto:


> a Mattia forse sì, manca solo che mette cognome e citofono qua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:a me non mi trovi.. a meno che non hai un informatore


sono così anonimo che non mi conosce nessuno nemmeno dove abito fai tu, mi è capitato di parlare con una ragazza che abita a 300 metri da casa mia,e ha sempre abitato li con un anno di differenza di età e non ci eravamo mai visti


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> sono così anonimo che non mi conosce nessuno nemmeno dove abito fai tu, mi è capitato di parlare con una ragazza che abita a 300 metri da casa mia,e ha sempre abitato li con un anno di differenza di età e non ci eravamo mai visti


L'amica tua....mi sta provocondo....:rotfl::rotfl:alla tua amica rappresenta che a giocare con il fuoco ci si brucia....


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sono così anonimo che non mi conosce nessuno nemmeno dove abito fai tu, mi è capitato di parlare con una ragazza che abita a 300 metri da casa mia,e ha sempre abitato li con un anno di differenza di età e non ci eravamo mai visti


maddai!!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sono così anonimo che non mi conosce nessuno nemmeno dove abito fai tu, mi è capitato di parlare con una ragazza che abita a 300 metri da casa mia,e ha sempre abitato li con un anno di differenza di età e non ci eravamo mai visti


Consolati con un salame intero e mezzochilo di tiramisù, mi raccomando.


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'amica tua....mi sta provocondo....:rotfl::rotfl:alla tua amica rappresenta che a giocare con il fuoco ci si brucia....


guarda che mi spavento eh? :carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> guarda che mi spavento eh? :carneval::carneval:


E fai bene....Il mago oscuro vi guarda dentro....tutto sa e tutto vede,sente,percepisce,fantasie e languori...il mago oscuro tutto conosce...


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2015)

Pucci pucci.Siamo arrivati da un estremo al altro....


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> maddai!!


eh già, mi sa che poi non si è più fatta sentire per quello


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E fai bene....Il mago oscuro vi guarda dentro....tutto sa e tutto vede,sente,percepisce,fantasie e languori...il mago oscuro tutto conosce...


vedo, prevedo e stravedo.. 

mettiamo un banchetto a piazza Navona "Il mago Oscuro" .. daje io e Bender ti facciamo da assistenti, io fermo i clienti e Bender apre la tenda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vedo, prevedo e stravedo..
> 
> mettiamo un banchetto a piazza Navona "Il mago Oscuro" .. daje io e Bender ti facciamo da assistenti, io fermo i clienti e Bender apre la tenda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E tu mi fai da segretaria....!


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> vedo, prevedo e stravedo..
> 
> mettiamo un banchetto a piazza Navona "Il mago Oscuro" .. daje io e Bender ti facciamo da assistenti, io fermo i clienti e Bender apre la tenda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ricevo in studio e solo donne.Se permetti....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu mi fai da segretaria....!



va bene


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricevo in studio e solo donne.Se permetti....:rotfl:


avevi detto che penetravi la mente! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> avevi detto che penetravi la mente!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Verissimo.Io per le donne sono asessuato.Sono un professionista.


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> va bene


Scarpa con il tacco,scollatura ampia,e mutanda ballerina....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scarpa con il tacco,scollatura ampia,e mutanda ballerina....


ce le ho tutte e 3


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scarpa con il tacco,scollatura ampia,e* mutanda ballerina*....


nel senso che me le devo comprare di qualche taglia più grandi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ce le ho tutte e 3


:clava:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> ce le ho tutte e 3


Simy la mattina...e tu il pomeriggio sera.Senti culo estroverso?pregiudicato?generoso?impavido?eclettico?


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :clava:


come lo impugni bene il bastone...


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> nel senso che me le devo comprare di qualche taglia più grandi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No,che se mi serve a scopo terapeutico te le devi calare e senza farmi perdere tempo...!


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> come lo impugni bene il bastone...


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,che se mi serve a scopo terapeutico te le devi calare e senza farmi perdere tempo...!


ricevuto capo :mili:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

io e Bender possiamo vestirci da apprendisti stregoni? voglio un cappello a punta con le stelline! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io e Bender possiamo vestirci da apprendisti stregoni? voglio un cappello a punta con le stelline! :carneval:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


sììììììì :mago::mago:


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


bello:up:


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Va bene, chiamo la costumista


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io e Bender possiamo vestirci da apprendisti stregoni? voglio un cappello a punta con le stelline! :carneval:


No,tu te visti aggressiva.....sei una delle tre segretarie.....


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*

DOMANDA SERIA:fra simy,nicka,farfalla e banshee chi è la più paracula secondo te?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> DOMANDA SERIA:fra simy,nicka,farfalla e banshee e *OSCURO* chi è la più paracula secondo te?


Così è più corretta la domanda


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Così è più corretta la domanda


così non è nemmeno una domanda


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> DOMANDA SERIA:fra simy,nicka,farfalla e banshee chi è la più paracula secondo te?


ma secondo te banshee è bona?


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tu te visti aggressiva.....sei una delle tre segretarie.....


no io voglio fare l'apprendista stregone!


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Così è più corretta la domanda





Bender ha detto:


> così non è nemmeno una domanda


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: quotone!


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: quotone!


mi associo


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma secondo te banshee è bona?


non escono particolari e descrizioni delle utentesse da chi si è incontrato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> ma secondo te banshee è bona?


Secondo te?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> mi associo


RAGAZZE,SE C'è UNO CHE CI METTE LA FACCIA SONO IO.Se c'è uno che non si fa scrupoli sono io.....


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Così è più corretta la domanda


Io paraculo?io?:rotfl::rotfl:Ma vi approfittate di me....


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo te?


magari non è male fisicamente, però di viso no.
Probabilmente è una da cuscino in faccia mentre si tromba...


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non escono particolari e descrizioni delle utentesse da chi si è incontrato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pfui!


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> magari non è male fisicamente, però di viso no.
> Probabilmente è una da cuscino in faccia mentre si tromba...


cos'è ti sei messo daccordo con oscuro


----------



## drusilla (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> magari non è male fisicamente, però di viso no.
> Probabilmente è una da cuscino in faccia mentre si tromba...


acqua


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> magari non è male fisicamente, però di viso no.
> Probabilmente è una da cuscino in faccia mentre si tromba...


solitamente metto passamontagna in latex con solo feritoria bocca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> acqua


ok, allora è bella di viso ma una chiavica fisicamente!


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> solitamente metto passamontagna in latex con solo feritoria bocca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


brava: mi piacciono le femmine collaborative!


----------



## drusilla (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ok, allora è bella di viso ma una chiavica fisicamente!


ri-acqua

e adesso rosica :carneval:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ri-acqua
> 
> e adesso rosica :carneval:


 troppo gentile drusi


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ri-acqua
> 
> e adesso rosica :carneval:


invece drusilla è bona, ne sono certo già da un po'.
Oltre ad essere colei che quoto di default nelle discussioni politiche.


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> cos'è ti sei messo daccordo con oscuro


eeh?
A cazzone, io non mi metto d'accordo con nessuno.


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> troppo gentile drusi


semmai, troppo ottimista...


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> semmai, troppo ottimista...


ha ragione invece


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ha ragione invece


e tu mica l'hai vista, a meno che non c'è un sottobanco di pics...


----------



## drusilla (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> invece drusilla *è bona*, ne sono certo già da un po'.
> Oltre ad essere colei che quoto di default nelle discussioni politiche.


qua sei tu troppo ottimista :singleeye:
invece di quotare la prossima volta dammi manforte, che mi sento così sola facendo la passionaria...


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e tu mica l'hai vista, a meno che non c'è un sottobanco di pics...


può essere


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> qua sei tu troppo ottimista :singleeye:
> invece di quotare la prossima volta dammi manforte, che mi sento così sola facendo la *passionaria*...


anche se avevo capito cosa intendevi dire, ho dovuto googlare per avere la definizione esatta!  
Come passionaria conoscevo solo il fiore...


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e tu mica l'hai vista, *a meno che non c'è un sottobanco di pics*...


una specie di mercato nero :scared:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> può essere


non si svelano questi altarini: hai fatto una cappellata.


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> una specie di mercato nero :scared:


hai capito il bender, eh?


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e tu mica l'hai vista, a meno che non c'è un sottobanco di pics...


Le mie pornissime che ti ho mandato sono sempre nella cartella inaccessibile a tutti vero??
Non è che le hai smerciate???


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> invece drusilla è bona, ne sono certo già da un po'.
> Oltre ad essere colei che quoto di default nelle discussioni politiche.


confermo.. e senza mercato nero, l'ho conosciuta


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> una specie di mercato nero :scared:


è tutto molto più semplice di quello che sembra, non ti stare a preoccupare


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le mie pornissime che ti ho mandato sono sempre nella cartella inaccessibile a tutti vero??
> Non è che le hai smerciate???


non credo possano violare la nostra dropbox, tranquilla!


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> hai capito il bender, eh?


siamo state incaricate da Oscuro no? qualcosa avremo combinato al Bender


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> confermo.. e senza mercato nero, l'ho conosciuta


ce lo so!


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è tutto molto più semplice di quello che sembra, non ti stare a preoccupare


:scared:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> siamo state incaricate da Oscuro no? qualcosa avremo combinato al Bender


giusto, non ci avevo pensato...


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non si svelano questi altarini: hai fatto una cappellata.


se mi sono permesso, forse è perchè sono tranquillo, se no non lo facevo


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non credo possano violare la nostra dropbox, tranquilla!


Meno male...
Hai fatto l'upgrade? Ne ho altre per te!!!


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se mi sono permesso, forse è perchè sono tranquillo, se no non lo facevo


no, è perchè te la perdi come le galline!


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Meno male...
> Hai fatto l'upgrade? Ne ho altre per te!!!


ho 16 giga liberi.., manda pure!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ho 16 giga liberi.., manda pure!


Yeah!!!
Ho iniziato anche coi filmatini...ora ti invio!


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> siamo state incaricate da Oscuro no? qualcosa avremo combinato al Bender


tu mi manderesti in galera....:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Yeah!!!
> Ho iniziato anche coi filmatini...ora ti invio!


a proposito di filmatini: hai visto che begli effetti che ho messo? Il multimage del mio picio è carino, no?


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a proposito di filmatini: hai visto che begli effetti che ho messo? Il multimage del mio picio è carino, no?


Bellissimo!!!! :inlove:
'scolta...devo iniziare sul delicato oppure vuoi che parta direttamente con qualcosa di forte?!


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bellissimo!!!! :inlove:
> 'scolta...devo iniziare sul delicato oppure vuoi che parta direttamente con qualcosa di forte?!


dai stai distruggendo l'immagine che ho di te


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dai stai distruggendo l'immagine che ho di te


ma poro Bender  
 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dai stai distruggendo l'immagine che ho di te


Quando ci vediamo ti faccio altre due coccoline...


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando ci vediamo ti faccio altre due coccoline...


quando ci vediamo mi fai una conferenza sul se è fidanzata è un PROBLEMA suo
con un pò di coccole di intervallo se hai gli occhiali è il massimo


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> dai stai distruggendo l'immagine che ho di te


Bender le donne hanno un lato oscuro....ti fanno vedere quello che hanno interesse a farti vedere....:rotfl:ma tu guarda oltre.....


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> quando ci vediamo mi fai una conferenza sul se è fidanzata è un PROBLEMA suo
> con un pò di coccole di intervallo se hai gli occhiali è il massimo


Ma sei serio?


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bellissimo!!!! :inlove:
> 'scolta...devo iniziare sul delicato oppure vuoi che parta direttamente con qualcosa di forte?!


sensazioni forti, sennò lo sai che mi si drizzerà l'anno prossimo!


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?


no davvero ne vorrei discutere con lei,senza avere il giudizio di tutti quanti, e parlando faccia a faccia per vedere le sue reazioni


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?


non dirgli così che gli smosci il durello!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sensazioni forti, sennò lo sai che mi si drizzerà l'anno prossimo!


Andata!!!! :up:

Preparati...


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> no davvero ne vorrei discutere con lei


Mattia,sai cosa noto? tu parti dal presupposto che con una donna devi avere una relazione seria,a prescindere..!Non esisto solo quelle capito?Ma una frequantazione no?si può anche frequentare una impegnata,che detto fra noi...è pure la cosa migliore sotto alcuni aspetti....:rotfl::rotfl: e non ne faccio una questiono di solo sesso,anche di quello...ma di complicità,di criminalità,di svago di confidenza...perchè rinunciare a tutto questo?io le frequantazioni più belle sempre con le impegnate...


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Andata!!!! :up:
> 
> Preparati...



purtroppo anche se mi preparo non è che poi cambi molto...


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> quando ci vediamo mi fai una conferenza sul se è fidanzata è un PROBLEMA suo
> con un pò di coccole di intervallo se hai gli occhiali è il massimo


Roba da istinto materno a gogo!!! :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> purtroppo anche se mi preparo non è che poi cambi molto...


Ti mando na roba che ti giuro riesco a fartelo venire duro in meno di due mesi!!! 
Abbi fede!!!


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Roba da istinto materno a gogo!!! :facepalm:


dovrebbe mettere questo avatar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> no davvero ne vorrei discutere con lei,senza avere il giudizio di tutti quanti, e parlando faccia a faccia per vedere le sue reazioni



Secondo te ti direbbe cose diverse?


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti mando na roba che ti giuro riesco a fartelo venire duro in meno di due mesi!!!
> Abbi fede!!!


sarebbe un record... ci conto!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dovrebbe mettere questo avatar:


Ma io poi mi commuovo!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> DOMANDA SERIA:fra simy,nicka,farfalla e banshee chi è la più paracula secondo te?


non lo dirà mai, nemmeno usandogli violenza :rotfl:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io poi mi commuovo!!!! :rotfl:


i video sono arrivati!
Ottima definizione delle immagini, sono perfette! Ti riconoscerei meglio del tuo ginecologo!
Bei video davvero... soprattutto quando... 

:up:


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> i video sono arrivati!
> Ottima definizione delle immagini, sono perfette! Ti riconoscerei meglio del tuo ginecologo!
> Bei video davvero... soprattutto quando...
> 
> :up:


Hanno fatto effetto?! 
Un minimo, non pretendo tanto...anche un'elevazione di 15°...


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hanno fatto effetto?!
> Un minimo, non pretendo tanto...anche un'elevazione di 15°...


sono a 12°, in salita! :up:


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sono a 12°, in salita! :up:


:festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa::festa:


non capisco... il sangue *H*a smesso di essere pompato li e va ad ingrossarmi le caviglie.
Ho il sangue stronzo, non ho più dubbi! 
Ho pure fatto rewind (  ) nei momenti più salienti... ma nisba! 


Edit: e mo chi ci crede che era un errore di battitura?


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non capisco... *il sangue a smesso *di essere pompato li e va ad ingrossarmi le caviglie.
> Ho il sangue stronzo, non ho più dubbi!
> Ho pure fatto rewind (  ) nei momenti più salienti... ma nisba!




A me ha smesso di arrivare al cervello!
Non ti mando più video per almeno 12 ore!!! Mi spiace, ma questo è gravissimo!!!


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me ha smesso di arrivare al cervello!
> Non ti mando più video per almeno 12 ore!!! Mi spiace, ma questo è gravissimo!!!


un errore così e mi si è smosciato del tutto... 

ho corretto, comunque.
Vergognaaaaaa!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> un errore così e mi si è smosciato del tutto...
> 
> ho corretto, comunque.
> Vergognaaaaaa!


Sono il dito più veloce del web!!! 
Dovevi correggere prima!!


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono il dito più veloce del web!!!
> Dovevi correggere prima!!


prodigi  dell'allenamento?


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> prodigi  dell'allenamento?


E che te lo dico a fa'!?


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia,sai cosa noto? tu parti dal presupposto che con una donna devi avere una relazione seria,a prescindere..!Non esisto solo quelle capito?Ma una frequantazione no?si può anche frequentare una impegnata,che detto fra noi...è pure la cosa migliore sotto alcuni aspetti....:rotfl::rotfl: e non ne faccio una questiono di solo sesso,anche di quello...ma di complicità,di criminalità,di svago di confidenza...perchè rinunciare a tutto questo?io le frequantazioni più belle sempre con le impegnate...


io vorrei partire con l'idea di non precludermi nulla, perchè ammesso e non concesso che accada, se poi ti ci innamori che succede me lo spieghi tu.
è come partecipare ad una gara dove rischi pure di vincere ma sai che non puoi dalla partenza se no ti spezzano le gambe
e poi non credo sia più il tempo per fare così credo,dovevo cominciare prima forse


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io vorrei partire con l'idea di non precludermi nulla, perchè ammesso e non concesso che accada, se poi ti ci innamori che succede me lo spieghi tu.
> è come partecipare ad una gara dove rischi pure di vincere ma sai che non puoi dalla partenza se no ti spezzano le gambe
> e poi non credo sia più il tempo per fare così credo,dovevo cominciare prima forse


E allora che fai?
Stai a guardare la gara seduto???
Ma fattele spezzare quelle gambe una buona volta nella vita, ma non perchè sono brutti e cattivi quelli che te le spezzano, ma perchè sei tu che vuoi correre e sentire l'aria in faccia!!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> io vorrei partire con l'idea di non precludermi nulla, perchè ammesso e non concesso che accada, se poi ti ci innamori che succede me lo spieghi tu.
> è come partecipare ad una gara dove rischi pure di vincere ma sai che non puoi dalla partenza se no ti spezzano le gambe
> e poi non credo sia più il tempo per fare così credo,dovevo cominciare prima forse


Troppi se....non puoi pensare di non vivere per non avere problemi.


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io vorrei partire con l'idea di non precludermi nulla, perchè ammesso e non concesso che accada, se poi ti ci innamori che succede me lo spieghi tu.
> è come partecipare ad una gara dove rischi pure di vincere ma sai che non puoi dalla partenza se no ti spezzano le gambe
> e poi non credo sia più il tempo per fare così credo,dovevo cominciare prima forse


quindi che fai?
smetti di vivere a causa dei "se"


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E allora che fai?
> Stai a guardare la gara seduto???
> Ma fattele spezzare quelle gambe una buona volta nella vita, ma non perchè sono brutti e cattivi quelli che te le spezzano, ma perchè sei tu che vuoi correre e sentire l'aria in faccia!!!


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Troppi se....non puoi pensare di non vivere per non avere problemi.





Simy ha detto:


> quindi che fai?
> smetti di vivere a causa dei "se"


siete sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda
comunque in libreria ci torno promesso:carneval:


----------



## Homer (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> quando ci vediamo mi fai una conferenza sul se è fidanzata è un PROBLEMA suo
> con un pò di coccole di intervallo *se hai gli occhiali è il massimo*


*
*
Con anesso schizzo, buongustaio.....


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> [/B]
> Con anesso schizzo, buongustaio.....


Ora si spaventa, attenzione...


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Homer ha detto:


> [/B]
> Con anesso schizzo, buongustaio.....


La schizzata sull'occhiale è bella ma empirica.Prefersico più la schizzata sul terrotorio,per delineare una mia proprietà.


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La schizzata sull'occhiale è bella ma empirica.*Prefersico più la schizzata sul terrotorio,per delineare una mia proprietà*.


Mado' ma sei in fissa :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> Mado' ma sei in fissa :rotfl:


Fissa?mi sembra naturale o no?


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fissa?mi sembra naturale o no?



Ma si, ma non serve sempre marcare il territorio... secondo me


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> Ma si, ma non serve sempre marcare il territorio... secondo me


Nel caso tuo si....ma in generale...è eccitante marcare il territorio....qui c'è schizzo solo io....e dai.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La schizzata sull'occhiale è bella ma empirica.Prefersico più la schizzata sul terrotorio,per delineare una mia proprietà.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono possessivo e tradizionalista.


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel caso tuo si....ma in generale...è eccitante marcare il territorio....qui c'è schizzo solo io....e dai.


mo perché il caso mio


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> mo perché il caso mio


Tu sei rassicurante a prescindere.


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei rassicurante a prescindere.


Quindi con una come me non marcheresti il territorio? non capisco il ragionamento...


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> Quindi con una come me non marcheresti il territorio? non capisco il ragionamento...


Non è necessario...con te basta un pippa.:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è necessario...con te basta un pippa.:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è necessario...con te basta un pippa.:rotfl:



:facepalm:
non è bello quello che scrivi


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono possessivo e tradizionalista.


avevo letto di primo acchito : possessivo e trapanista :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> non è bello quello che scrivi


No,sei tu che non cogli.Con te non c'è bisogno della schizzata marcatrice...perchè sei esclusiva di tuo.Capisci sempre male...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> avevo letto di primo acchito : possessivo e trapanista :rotfl::rotfl:


E si mettitici pure tu adesso...:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sei tu che non cogli.Con te non c'è bisogno della schizzata marcatrice...perchè sei esclusiva di tuo.Capisci sempre male...:rotfl:


che fiodena!


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sei tu che non cogli.Con te non c'è bisogno della schizzata marcatrice...perchè sei esclusiva di tuo.Capisci sempre male...:rotfl:


ahhhhhhh era un complimento


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Anche*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> avevo letto di primo acchito : possessivo e trapanista :rotfl::rotfl:


Fiammetta pure.Non ha bisogno di marcature territoriali.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si mettitici pure tu adesso...:rotfl:


Sei tu che mi influenzi :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ahhhhhhh era un complimento


E che era secondo te?oh ma se insisti è un altro discorso....


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che mi influenzi :rotfl:


Se c'è una qui dentro dove gli scivola tutto...quella sei tu.Rigida da morire.:up:


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che era secondo te?oh ma se insisti è un altro discorso....


ma a me il discorso del territorio piace


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta pure.Non ha bisogno di marcature territoriali.


Hai ragione


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione


Tutta di un pezzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se c'è una qui dentro dove gli scivola tutto...quella sei tu.Rigida da morire.:up:


diciamo che ho le idee chiare


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ma a me il discorso del territorio piace


E allora...altro discorso.


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora...altro discorso.


:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> diciamo che ho le idee chiare


Tutta di un pezzo,impertubabile,nessuna fragilità.Nulla di niente.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutta di un pezzo,impertubabile,nessuna fragilità.Nulla di niente.


ora non esagerare idee chiare vuol dire sapere ciò che si vuole e ciò che non si vuole, sono molto sensssssibbile con chi voglio.


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ora non esagerare idee chiare vuol dire sapere ciò che si vuole e ciò che non si vuole, sono molto sensssssibbile con chi voglio.


Tutta di un pezzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutta di un pezzo.


Coerente


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

Mi sto perdendo...
Vado a comprare un nuovo paio di occhiali...


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Coerente


Impassibile,come il marmo.fidati....


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sto perdendo...
> Vado a comprare un nuovo paio di occhiali...


vai dall'ottico e chiedi: "vorrei un paio di occhiali da schizzo, per favore"


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Impassibile,come il marmo.fidati....


impassibile ? E la peppa  nemmeno fossi un killer


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vai dall'ottico e chiedi: "vorrei un paio di occhiali da schizzo, per favore"


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> impassibile ? E la peppa  nemmeno fossi un killer


Ti vedo così.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti vedo così.


Ma se sono buonisssssssimmma :angelo:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se sono buonisssssssimmma :angelo:


Impassibile ad ogni cosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Impassibile ad ogni cosa.


Ma anche no


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche no


Ma anche si....fidati.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Maggio 2015)

Uhmmmm non saprei.
A me Fiammetta non sembra "impassibile", direi che più che altro mi ispira una certa classe e grazia. 
Diciamo un'elegante compostezza condita da senso dell'umorismo.


----------



## Homer (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La schizzata sull'occhiale è bella ma empirica.Prefersico più la schizzata sul terrotorio,per delineare una mia proprietà.


Ce l'ho


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Uhmmmm non saprei.
> A me Fiammetta non sembra "impassibile", direi che più che altro mi ispira una certa classe e grazia.
> Diciamo un'elegante compostezza condita da senso dell'umorismo.


SI.Non ti lascia speranze....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho le lacrime.....


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Uhmmmm non saprei.
> A me Fiammetta non sembra "impassibile", direi che più che altro mi ispira una certa classe e grazia.
> Diciamo un'elegante compostezza condita da senso dell'umorismo.


direi più o meno la stessa cosa di te  Classe ed equilibrio, con una vena di autoironia notevole e piedi ben piantati a terra ....nonostante tutto :up:


----------



## Homer (12 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Uhmmmm non saprei.
> A me Fiammetta non sembra "impassibile", direi che più che altro mi ispira una certa classe e grazia.
> Diciamo un'elegante compostezza condita da senso dell'umorismo.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> direi più o meno la stessa cosa di te  Classe ed equilibrio, con una vena di autoironia notevole e piedi ben piantati a terra ....nonostante tutto :up:


Quabndo avete finito di sviolinarvi a vicenda ce lo fate sapere.....sono un pò geloso

:ira::ira:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI.Non ti lascia speranze....:rotfl::rotfl:


Che testadura  sei


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che testadura  sei


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Quabndo avete finito di sviolinarvi a vicenda ce lo fate sapere.....sono un pò geloso
> 
> :ira::ira:


A me il tuo giallo limone è sempre piaciuto :carneval: Comunque non ho intenzione di insidiare stark  non esser geloso


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Comunque sei rigido anche tu


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me il tuo giallo limone è sempre piaciuto :carneval: Comunque non ho intenzione di insidiare stark  non esser geloso


Nessuno aveva il minimo dubbio sulle tue intenzioni.:rotfl::rotfl:Ci scommetterei.:up:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque sei rigido anche tu


Non come te.


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Quabndo avete finito di sviolinarvi a vicenda ce lo fate sapere.....sono un pò geloso
> 
> :ira::ira:



povera Nicka


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non come te.


mmmhhh di più


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> mmmhhh di più


Molto di meno,tu sei inarrivabile,io ho qualche debolezza....


----------



## Stark72 (12 Maggio 2015)

Ok, è ora che tutti sappiano della relazione segreta che esiste tra Fiammetta e me. Tra qualche mese (ottimisticamente parlando perché nessuno può sopportarmi tanto), ci ritroverete qui, l'un contro l'altra armati a sputarci addosso veleno tipo puntata di "Uomini e Donne"


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Molto di meno,tu sei inarrivabile,io ho qualche debolezza....


immagino che con te ogni tanto tocca arrendersi :carneval: Testone (2)


----------



## Homer (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> povera Nicka


Ma tu che ne sai di quello che combino con Nicka, tzè....di certo non te lo vengo a dire ne tantomeno lo scrivo sul forum.


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> immagino che con te ogni tanto tocca arrendersi :carneval: Testone (2)


Ma io ti credo,ma ti vedo così che ci devo fare?:rotfl::rotfl:mi dai questa idea.INAVVICINABILE.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ok, è ora che tutti sappiano della relazione segreta che esiste tra Fiammetta e me. Tra qualche mese (ottimisticamente parlando perché nessuno può sopportarmi tanto), ci ritroverete qui, l'un contro l'altra armati a sputarci addosso veleno tipo puntata di "Uomini e Donne"


Figata " uomini e donne" :mexican::carneval::singleeye: !!!!!! Dovrò arricchire il mio vocabolario :singleeye: ci abbiamo pure "marythephilips" se po fa


----------



## Vincent Vega (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma a me il discorso del territorio piace



largoooooo  :coglione:ioggia:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io ti credo,ma ti vedo così che ci devo fare?:rotfl::rotfl:mi dai questa idea.INAVVICINABILE.


Ok quando passi dalle mie parti andiamo a prendere un gelato insieme


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Figata " uomini e donne" :mexican::carneval::singleeye: !!!!!! Dovrò arricchire il mio vocabolario :singleeye: ci abbiamo pure "marythephilips" se po fa


io mi registro le puntate..voglio vedere come finisce fra giorge e jemm....


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma tu che ne sai di quello che combino con Nicka, tzè....di certo non te lo vengo a dire ne tantomeno lo scrivo sul forum.



chicco, abbassa le penne eh. 
porco giuda se ti sto sul cazzo dillo eh... che cazzo rispondi sempre male


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> largoooooo  :coglione:ioggia:


ciao


----------



## Homer (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> chicco, abbassa le penne eh.
> porco giuda se ti sto sul *cazzo* dillo eh... che *cazzo* rispondi sempre male


Io rispondo male??? Non mi sembra di averti detto parolacce.


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Io rispondo male??? Non mi sembra di averti detto parolacce.



Cazzo a Roma è un  rafforzativo 
si infila ovunque 

cmq tranquillo... eviterò di quotarti


----------



## Homer (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Cazzo a Roma è un  rafforzativo
> si infila ovunque
> 
> cmq tranquillo... eviterò di quotarti


Sono un uomo con la "C" maiuscola, se ti sei sentita offesa mi scuso, non era quello l'intento


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sono un uomo con la "C" maiuscola, se ti sei sentita offesa mi scuso, non era quello l'intento



ok


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ho le lacrime.....


Anche io....


......


.......


.....

Non devo spiegarla vero?!


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Anche io....
> 
> 
> ......
> ...


Adesso spiega che non ho capito.


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso spiega che non ho capito.


scusa mi servi in un'altra discussione.. io non ce la posso fa


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso spiega che non ho capito.


No sono pudica e mi vergogno!!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Dove?*



Simy ha detto:


> scusa mi servi in un'altra discussione.. io non ce la posso fa


Dovee?


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovee?



http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/22271-mi-tradisce?p=1553940#post1553940


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma a me il discorso del territorio piace


see come no non ci credo dai
che lo si possa fare giusto per gentile concessione forse, ma ho dei dubbi


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

oggi pomeriggio sono andato col mio migliore amico in val bormida nell'entroterra di qui per consegne, e parlando gli ho raccontato della libraia, bè ha fatto una faccia strana subito e poi si è messo a ridere gli ho chiesto il perchè e mi ha detto bè non è assolutamente da te:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è stato srano sentirselo dire, con lui sono amico da più di 20 anni, dalle elementari assieme


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> see come no non ci credo dai
> che lo si possa fare giusto per gentile concessione forse, ma ho dei dubbi


Io ti strappo i peli dal naso (perché sono una signora e non dico un altro posto) uno a uno con le pinzette!!!
Gentile concessione...
Santo Iddio prendimi presto!!!


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti strappo i peli dal naso (perché sono una signora e non dico un altro posto) uno a uno con le pinzette!!!
> Gentile concessione...
> Santo Iddio prendimi presto!!!


senti facciamo che ti scrivo in mp e mi spieghi và


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> see come no non ci credo dai
> che lo si possa fare giusto per gentile concessione forse, ma ho dei dubbi


Gentile concessione de che? non è che uno tromba per "gentile concessione" eh... 
abbattetemi


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Gentile concessione de che? non è che uno tromba per "gentile concessione" eh...
> abbattetemi


ma non si parlava di avere un rapporto generico, ma di una cosa in particolare da quello che ho capito


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non si parlava di avere un rapporto generico, ma di una cosa in particolare da quello che ho capito



vale anche per quella cosa. in generale nel sesso non esiste la "gentile concessione"


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non si parlava di avere un rapporto generico, ma di una cosa in particolare da quello che ho capito


Sì si parlava di una cosa specifica.
E quella cosa specifica può avere un senso e significato estremamente eccitante e animale in un contesto e con determinate persone.
Il "marcare il territorio" così può piacere e tanto a una donna...e fidati che non è dovuto...nè si fa per concessione.


----------



## Bender (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì si parlava di una cosa specifica.
> E quella cosa specifica può avere un senso e significato estremamente eccitante e animale in un contesto e con determinate persone.
> Il "marcare il territorio" così può piacere e tanto a una donna...e fidati che non è dovuto...nè si fa per concessione.


ok mi ha già risposto qui
ma solo mi sembra una cosa che possa piacere a poche tutto li


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

*ho visto caciottina su skype*

questa sera ho avuto una bella sorpresa, mi ha contattato su skype caciottina e abbiamo parlato per un ora e mezza senza nemmeno accorgercene, quasi da subito l'ansia è sparita, mi sono trovato a mio agio e il tempo è volato
anche se sta passando una situazione terribile, l'ho trovata sorridente. acqua e sapone e in pigiama stavi comunque benissimo,davvero sono sincero, è anche vero che era la prima volta che ti vedevo, quindi non posso fare paragoni ma tante volte le cose più semplici sono anche le più belle.
mi ha fatto davvero piacere parlare con te, piano piano sto completando questo grande puzzle di utenti del forum e ognuno mi lascia qualcosa di bello, tranne forse uno, ma non lo conosco di persona quindi ancora non posso dare un giudizio. la cosa più assurda è che a un certo momento della conversazione eri tu caciottina che consolavi me:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
come facevi me lo sto chiedendo ancora adesso,sei davvero tanto bella quanto simpatica e mi hai lasciato il buon umore, forse toglierò le foto dalla sala, sperando che poi non passi il giorno dopo ma ormai ci credo sempre meno che ritorni.
grazie per esserti fidata di me


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> questa sera ho avuto una bella sorpresa, mi ha contattato su skype caciottina e abbiamo parlato per un ora e mezza senza nemmeno accorgercene, quasi da subito l'ansia è sparita, mi sono trovato a mio agio e il tempo è volato
> anche se sta passando una situazione terribile, l'ho trovata sorridente. acqua e sapone e in pigiama stavi comunque benissimo,davvero sono sincero, è anche vero che era la prima volta che ti vedevo, quindi non posso fare paragoni ma tante volte le cose più semplici sono anche le più belle.
> mi ha fatto davvero piacere parlare con te, piano piano sto completando questo grande puzzle di utenti del forum e ogniuno mi lascia qualcosa di bello, tranne forse uno, ma non lo conosco di persona quindi ancora non posso dare un giudizio. la cosa più assurda è che a un certo momento della conversazione eri tu caciottina che consolavi me:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> come facevi me lo sto chiedendo ancora adesso,sei davvero tanto bella quanto simpatica e mi hai lasciato il buon umore, forse toglierò le foto dalla sala, sperando che poi non passi il giorno dopo ma ormai ci credo sempre meno che ritorni.
> grazie per esserti fidata di me


perdio... te la perdi come le galline davvero :unhappy:


PS: correggi quell'ogniuno, che sennò viene un coccolone a Nicka!


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti strappo i peli dal naso (perché sono una signora e non dico un altro posto) uno a uno con le pinzette!!!
> Gentile concessione...
> *Santo Iddio prendimi presto!!!*





Simy ha detto:


> Gentile concessione de che? non è che uno tromba per "gentile concessione" eh...
> *abbattetemi*


Bender le hai fatte scappare....

Regola numero......ehm...mumble....adesso non ricordo, comunque, alla donna piace essere autografata, il posto lo decidi al momento, in base a quanto sei ingrifato. Se dall'altra parte trovi pure quella vogliosa è capace anche a cancellarti con la bocca la firma.......sono stato spiegato??


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> questa sera ho avuto una bella sorpresa, mi ha contattato su skype caciottina e abbiamo parlato per un ora e mezza senza nemmeno accorgercene, quasi da subito l'ansia è sparita, mi sono trovato a mio agio e il tempo è volato
> anche se sta passando una situazione terribile, l'ho trovata sorridente. acqua e sapone e in pigiama stavi comunque benissimo,davvero sono sincero, è anche vero che era la prima volta che ti vedevo, quindi non posso fare paragoni ma tante volte le cose più semplici sono anche le più belle.
> mi ha fatto davvero piacere parlare con te, piano piano sto completando questo grande puzzle di utenti del forum e ogniuno mi lascia qualcosa di bello, tranne forse uno, ma non lo conosco di persona quindi ancora non posso dare un giudizio. la cosa più assurda è che a un certo momento della conversazione eri tu caciottina che consolavi me:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> come facevi me lo sto chiedendo ancora adesso,sei davvero tanto bella quanto simpatica e mi hai lasciato il buon umore, forse toglierò le foto dalla sala, sperando che poi non passi il giorno dopo ma ormai ci credo sempre meno che ritorni.
> grazie per esserti fidata di me


Sto cercando di capire l'utente donna, giusta per bender...sono rimaste in gara simy e banshee.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto cercando di capire l'utente donna, giusta per bender...sono rimaste in gara simy e banshee.



io mi autoelimino


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto cercando di capire l'utente donna, giusta per bender...sono rimaste in gara simy e banshee.


io sono impegnata  Bender nemmeno ci fantastica sulle impegnate


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> perdio... te la perdi come le galline davvero :unhappy:
> 
> 
> PS: correggi quell'ogniuno, che sennò viene un coccolone a Nicka!


ma chi dovrei far scappare, io dico sempre quello che mi sento, e comunque oltre ad essere impegnata è a 1000km da mè, quando partivo da genova con rayan air a volte usavo il gps garmin per vedere altitudine velocità e distanza.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io mi autoelimino


perchè?tu sei l'unica single credo


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bender le hai fatte scappare....
> 
> Regola numero......ehm...mumble....adesso non ricordo, comunque, alla donna piace essere autografata, il posto lo decidi al momento, in base a quanto sei ingrifato. Se dall'altra parte trovi pure quella vogliosa è capace anche a cancellarti con la bocca la firma.......sono stato spiegato??



:quoto:


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> perchè?tu sei l'unica single credo


inizia a prendere appunti da Oscuro e Homer


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto cercando di capire l'utente donna, giusta per bender...sono rimaste in gara simy e banshee.


il no a cosa si riferisce, ho sbagliato a dire qualcosa, prima di scrivere comunque ho chiesto se potevo, se no non mi sarei di certo permesso


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono impegnata  Bender nemmeno ci fantastica sulle impegnate


ma non è mica per sminuirti o snobbarti giuro, è che sono parametri miei mentali, evito perchè so che non portano da nessuna parte tutto li.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> inizia a prendere appunti da Oscuro e Homer


teoria posso anche farla, così a scopo informativo, ma poi metterlo in pratica non credo e comunque sono convinto che al massimo ci possa essere un 50% di donne che possa accettare una cosa del genere


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> teoria posso anche farla, così a scopo informativo, ma poi metterlo in pratica non credo e comunque sono convinto che al massimo ci possa essere un 50% di donne che possa accettare una cosa del genere


Abbattetemi :sbatti:


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non è mica per sminuirti o snobbarti giuro, è che sono parametri miei mentali, evito perchè so che non portano da nessuna parte tutto li.


Bender, dipende da persona a persona e da storia a storia.. i tuoi parametri sono troppo rigidi e restrittivi.

ci possono essere persone impegnate infelici, persone impegnate che stanno per lasciarsi, persone che si definiscono impegnate ma più di tanto non sono coinvolte..

hanno ragione gli altri, devi prima conoscere qualcuno per poi poter stabilire se il suo essere "impegnata" è vincolante..


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Bender, dipende da persona a persona e da storia a storia.. i tuoi parametri sono troppo rigidi e restrittivi.
> 
> ci possono essere persone impegnate infelici, persone impegnate che stanno per lasciarsi, persone che si definiscono impegnate ma più di tanto non sono coinvolte..
> 
> hanno ragione gli altri, devi prima conoscere qualcuno per poi poter stabilire se il suo essere "impegnata" è vincolante..


ok ti do ragione, sulle varie variabili, però è il fatto di provarci ,farsi notare, broccolare, che mi sembra scorretto.
non voglio essere arrogante ma se tante persone la pensavano come mè, qui forse c'erano meno utenti traditi.


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> Bender, dipende da persona a persona e da storia a storia.. i tuoi parametri sono troppo rigidi e restrittivi.
> 
> ci possono essere persone impegnate infelici, persone impegnate che stanno per lasciarsi, persone che si definiscono impegnate ma più di tanto non sono coinvolte..
> 
> hanno ragione gli altri, devi prima conoscere qualcuno per poi poter stabilire se il suo essere "impegnata" è vincolante..


Non ve dovete sposà....


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ve dovete sposà....


chi? io e Mattia? :carneval:


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bender le hai fatte scappare....
> 
> Regola numero......ehm...mumble....adesso non ricordo, comunque, alla donna piace essere autografata, il posto lo decidi al momento, in base a quanto sei ingrifato. Se dall'altra parte trovi pure quella vogliosa è capace anche a cancellarti con la bocca la firma.......sono stato spiegato??


si ho capito, ma per curiosità una cosa del genere con una persona nuova la fai a sorpresa o prima  tra una volta e l'altra chiedi se sia fattibile, e sono serio


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto cercando di capire l'utente donna, giusta per bender...sono rimaste in gara simy e banshee.


è un bel dilemma......


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ve dovete sposà....


qui molte più utenti di quante pensi si vogliono sposare,comunque credo sia solamente la base per iniziare un bel rapporto stabile e serio


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> qui molte più utenti di quante pensi si vogliono sposare,comunque credo sia solamente la base per iniziare un bel rapporto stabile e serio


tu dici?


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> è un bel dilemma......


è una persona che mi voglia bene, che mi capisca, a cui basti  solo io come sarebbe lo stesso per me(almeno da quello che so dell'esperienza precedente)penso di cercare quello che nel profondo vogliono tutti, felicità, tranquillità e stabilità


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> questa sera ho avuto una bella sorpresa, mi ha contattato su skype caciottina e abbiamo parlato per un ora e mezza senza nemmeno accorgercene, quasi da subito l'ansia è sparita, mi sono trovato a mio agio e il tempo è volato
> anche se sta passando una situazione terribile, l'ho trovata sorridente. acqua e sapone e in pigiama stavi comunque benissimo,davvero sono sincero, è anche vero che era la prima volta che ti vedevo, quindi non posso fare paragoni ma tante volte le cose più semplici sono anche le più belle.
> mi ha fatto davvero piacere parlare con te, piano piano sto completando questo grande puzzle di utenti del forum e ognuno mi lascia qualcosa di bello, tranne forse uno, ma non lo conosco di persona quindi ancora non posso dare un giudizio. la cosa più assurda è che a un certo momento della conversazione eri tu caciottina che consolavi me:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> come facevi me lo sto chiedendo ancora adesso,sei davvero tanto bella quanto simpatica e mi hai lasciato il buon umore, forse toglierò le foto dalla sala, sperando che poi non passi il giorno dopo ma ormai ci credo sempre meno che ritorni.
> grazie per esserti fidata di me


:inlove:


----------



## Traccia (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> qui molte più utenti di quante pensi si vogliono sposare,comunque credo sia solamente la base per iniziare un bel rapporto stabile e serio


Bender, ho sentito in radio stamattina che la Liguria è la regione con più bandierine Blu.
Ci ospiti a me e a qualche altra utentessa un we st'estate?
ci prepari tutto un bel programma, prendiamo qualche gg di ferie, e ci godiamo mare bello, compagnia (se hai uno o due amichetti...), chiacchiere e ti diamo anche qualche dritta sul rimorchio o cose così.
come la vedi?


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu dici?


magari alcune ancora non lo sanno,ma nel profondo sanno che è così, e non per convenzione sociale ma per felicità personale


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

*bender*

ieri sera ti sei fatto un pigiama parti eh


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> :inlove:


bene sono contento che hai apprezzato, alcuni utenti mi avevano fatto dubitare sul fatto di aver detto che ci siamo visti.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bene sono contento che hai apprezzato, alcuni utenti mi avevano fatto dubitare sul fatto di aver detto che ci siamo visti.


non ti curar di loro ma guardali e passa...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bene sono contento che hai apprezzato, alcuni utenti mi avevano fatto dubitare sul fatto di aver detto che ci siamo visti.


A parte che non capisco agli "alcuni utenti" che cavolo frega e poi credo che l'importante sia che entrambi siate d'accordo. non farti sti problemi


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Bender, ho sentito in radio stamattina che la Liguria è la regione con più bandierine Blu.
> Ci ospiti a me e a qualche altra utentessa un we st'estate?
> ci prepari tutto un bel programma, prendiamo qualche gg di ferie, e ci godiamo mare bello, compagnia (se hai uno o due amichetti...), chiacchiere e ti diamo anche qualche dritta sul rimorchio o cose così.
> come la vedi?


lo farei anche,se non avessi un caos in casa, da quando è andata via e vivo solo ho lasciato un po tutto andare.e poi mi sentirei in imbarazzo da morire, non ho tutti sti letti a casa comunque


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bene sono contento che hai apprezzato, alcuni utenti mi avevano fatto dubitare sul fatto di aver detto che ci siamo visti.



che ti frega di quello che dicono. se sta bene a voi sti cavoli degli altri.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non ti curar di loro ma guardali e passa...





farfalla ha detto:


> A parte che non capisco agli "alcuni utenti" che cavolo frega e poi credo che l'importante sia che entrambi siate d'accordo. non farti sti problemi


ok capito grazie


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

cmq visto che lo hai scritto tu, adesso lo dico: *T-O-G-L-I- L-E -F-O-T-O*


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> cmq visto che lo hai scritto tu, adesso lo dico: *T-O-G-L-I- L-E -F-O-T-O*


 dai se ci sentiamo ancora su skype ti faccio vedere che le tolgo ok


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Propongo l'apertura di una scuola per Bender.
Ogni ora di lezione con un utente diverso che gli spieghi alcune basilari regole per stare al mondo.
Stipendio pagato da Oscuro, che se l'è preso a cuore...


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

io lo dico da due mesi che le foto non si possono guardare. Ti ho ampiamente diffidato, sul punto....Mi hai messo nella lista dei cattivi.


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Propongo l'apertura di *una scuola per Bender*.
> Ogni ora di lezione con un utente diverso che gli spieghi alcune basilari regole per stare al mondo.
> Stipendio pagato da Oscuro, che se l'è preso a cuore...


Tana delle Tigri.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io lo dico da due mesi che le foto non si possono guardare. Ti ho ampiamente diffidato, sul punto....Mi hai messo nella lista dei cattivi.


Vega...tu sei cattivissimo...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dai se ci sentiamo ancora su skype ti faccio vedere che le tolgo ok


QUESTA E' COSA BUONA E GIUSTA


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io lo dico da due mesi che le foto non si possono guardare. Ti ho ampiamente diffidato, sul punto....*Mi hai messo nella lista dei cattivi*.



addirittura? paura fifa :scared:


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vega...tu sei cattivissimo...


se se.....continuino a dirgli "vai coccolone, sei un grande". Sicuramente fanno il suo bene....


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Tana delle Tigri.


ma a tana delle tigri tipo il 90% morivano[video=youtube;HuN6eqVvBJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuN6eqVvBJ0[/video]


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io lo dico da due mesi che le foto non si possono guardare. Ti ho ampiamente diffidato, sul punto....Mi hai messo nella lista dei cattivi.


ma perchè sta cosa ti da tanto fastidio?poi scusa tutti a dire che non mi devo fare condizionare poi arrivi tu  mi dici di togliere le foto e dovrei farlo subito così? comunque se ad altri danno fastidio le toglierò non ci sono problemi


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma perchè sta cosa ti da tanto fastidio?poi scusa tutti a dire che non mi devo fare condizionare poi arrivi tu  mi dici di togliere le foto e dovrei farlo subito così? comunque se ad altri danno fastidio le toglierò non ci sono problemi


tesoro, 
non devono dare fastidio a nessuno qui dentro.
e non credo lo diano, nemmeno a me.
e' che non ci devono proprio stare. 
ieri ti ho detto: se poi torna e sarete felici e contenti, ne rifarete di nuove...e di piu belle.
quelle li non ti aiutano per nulla ad andare avanti.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tesoro,
> non devono dare fastidio a nessuno qui dentro.
> e non credo lo diano, nemmeno a me.
> e' che non ci devono proprio stare.
> ...


ma io credo si riferisse alle mie foto che ho messo qui nel forum


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io credo si riferisse alle mie foto che ho messo qui nel forum


ah 
oops


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ah
> oops


figurati, è per questo che non ne comprendo il motivo


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io lo dico da due mesi che le foto non si possono guardare. Ti ho ampiamente diffidato, sul punto....Mi hai messo nella lista dei cattivi.


Secondo me lui si riferisce alla foto nelle cornicette dell'Ikea che ha sparpagliate in casa di Lui con la sue Ex.....sbaglio Bender??


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è una persona che mi voglia bene, che mi capisca, a cui basti  solo io come sarebbe lo stesso per me(almeno da quello che so dell'esperienza precedente)penso di cercare quello che nel profondo vogliono tutti, felicità, tranquillità e stabilità


Stai a ingannare te stesso... non ti bastava, ti eri rammollito e non la volevi sposare. Sei leale e corretto ma se ti fossi andata tanto bene non ti saresti comportato così con lei


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo me lui si riferisce alla foto nelle cornicette dell'Ikea che ha sparpagliate in casa di Lui con la sue Ex.....sbaglio Bender??


parla delle mie foto che posto qui, del corso di speleo e di tutte le altre,sempre e solo mie, me lo ha detto da quando ho messo quella del certificato medico.
le mie ex, di ex ne ho solo una essendoci stato 14 anni


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Stai a ingannare te stesso... non ti bastava, ti eri rammollito e non la volevi sposare. Sei leale e corretto ma se ti andava tanto bene non eri così con lei


avevo paura di sposarmi ma non avevo paura di dover stare sempre con lei, si è vero mi ero lasciato andare all'abitudine e alla monotonia, ma mai ho pensato che non fosse la persona adatta per mè


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> parla delle mie foto che posto qui, del corso di speleo e di tutte le altre,sempre e solo mie, me lo ha detto da quando ho messo quella del certificato medico.
> le mie ex, di ex ne ho solo una essendoci stato 14 anni


Ok, allora ho capito male io.


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma perchè sta cosa ti da tanto fastidio?poi scusa tutti a dire che non mi devo fare condizionare poi arrivi tu  mi dici di togliere le foto e dovrei farlo subito così? comunque se ad altri danno fastidio le toglierò non ci sono problemi


Bender io intanto toglierei l'anello, per prima cosa...


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> se se.....continuino a dirgli "vai coccolone, sei un grande". Sicuramente fanno il suo bene....


Vincent secondo me l'educazione siberiana style non fa per lui.. si chiude peggio.. poi magari è solo la mia opinione


----------



## Eratò (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> se se.....continuino a dirgli "vai coccolone, sei un grande". Sicuramente fanno il suo bene....


Meno male che ci sei!


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Vincent secondo me *l'educazione siberiana style *non fa per lui.. si chiude peggio.. poi magari è solo la mia opinione


je farebbe bene però


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> je farebbe bene però


secondo me non s'ottiene niente, ma zero proprio.. meglio il dialogo


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> je farebbe bene però


uno dei due protagonisti era diventato uno stupratore, oltre a ladro e assassino


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> uno dei due protagonisti era diventato uno stupratore, oltre a ladro e assassino


eh già 

e pure l'altro bene bene non stava...


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> uno dei due protagonisti era diventato uno stupratore, oltre a ladro e assassino


Ti ci vedo proprio...:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> secondo me non s'ottiene niente, ma zero proprio.. meglio il dialogo


ma io ci sto provando, con i miei modi e i miei tempi, tenendo anche una porta aperta che non si sà mai cosa ti riservi il destino


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io ci sto provando, *con i miei modi e i miei tempi*, tenendo anche una porta aperta che non si sà mai cosa ti riservi il destino


il consiglio che ti stanno dando un po' tutti è quello di accelerare i tempi


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei!


Non sono d'accordo, sicuramente edulcoriamo all'estremo i consigli che gli vengono unidirezionalmente proposti più o meno da tutti noi, ma li ritengo più educativi di una pacca sulle spalle o di un _è il tuo carattere che ci vuoi fare_.
Per quanto mi riguarda (lo so, non siamo tutti uguali), ho ricevuto più insegnamenti dai pugni in faccia (metaforicamente parlando) che dalle sopraccitate pacche sulle spalle.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ci vedo proprio...:rotfl:


guarda che da ragazzino alcune estati andavo a fegare le cigliegie negli orti e mica poche ci riempivo un sacchetto della spesa un paio di volte mi avevano anche visto e urlato dietro, ero molto più trasgressivo prima:carneval:


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda che da ragazzino alcune estati andavo a fegare le cigliegie negli orti e mica poche ci riempivo un sacchetto della spesa un paio di volte mi avevano anche visto e urlato dietro, ero molto più trasgressivo prima:carneval:


male male male, non si fa


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, sicuramente edulcoriamo all'estremo i consigli che gli vengono unidirezionalmente proposti più o meno da tutti noi, ma li ritengo più educativi di una pacca sulle spalle o di un _è il tuo carattere che ci vuoi fare_.
> *Per quanto mi riguarda (lo so, non siamo tutti uguali), ho ricevuto più insegnamenti dai pugni in faccia (metaforicamente parlando) che dalle sopraccitate pacche sulle spalle*.


idem


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, sicuramente edulcoriamo all'estremo i consigli che gli vengono unidirezionalmente proposti più o meno da tutti noi, ma li ritengo più educativi di una pacca sulle spalle o di un _è il tuo carattere che ci vuoi fare_.
> *Per quanto mi riguarda (lo so, non siamo tutti uguali), ho ricevuto più insegnamenti dai pugni in faccia (metaforicamente parlando) che dalle sopraccitate pacche sulle spalle*.


idem, anche io. con gli schiaffoni, li chiamo io 

ma non siamo tutti uguali, e per me lui non cresce con gli schiaffoni...


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, sicuramente edulcoriamo all'estremo i consigli che gli vengono unidirezionalmente proposti più o meno da tutti noi, ma li ritengo più educativi di una pacca sulle spalle o di un _è il tuo carattere che ci vuoi fare_.
> Per quanto mi riguarda (lo so, non siamo tutti uguali), ho ricevuto più insegnamenti dai pugni in faccia (metaforicamente parlando) che dalle sopraccitate pacche sulle spalle.


ora ti racconto una cosa, non è il vostro caso, ma a volte mi viene il dubbio che in alcuni casi con la scusa di dire che lo si fà per spronare, ci sia sotto della sana cattiveria.
un conoscente lavora da molto tempo per suo cugino in una piccola attività privata, senza contratto, con gli straordinari non pagati e le ferie le fa quando lo dice lui se le fà, quando gli ha fatto notare tutto ciò se nè uscito col fatto che lo fa per lui, per fargli capire come và il mondo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non è che gli fa comodo no è tipo un allenamento


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> idem, anche io. con gli schiaffoni, li chiamo io
> 
> ma non siamo tutti uguali, *e per me lui non cresce con gli schiaffoni...*




Se lo prende JB sotto le mani......forse


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda che da ragazzino alcune estati andavo a fegare le cigliegie negli orti e mica poche ci riempivo un sacchetto della spesa un paio di volte mi avevano anche visto e urlato dietro, ero molto più trasgressivo prima:carneval:


Ma tu pensa...
Hai mai rubato caramelle nei negozi???


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu pensa...
> Hai mai rubato caramelle nei negozi???


tu ridi ma ogni tanto il contadino pazzo che spara col sale c'è, forse più ai tempi di mio padre, ma qualche nostalgico della vecchia scuola rimane


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda che da ragazzino alcune estati andavo a fegare le cigliegie negli orti e mica poche ci riempivo un sacchetto della spesa un paio di volte mi avevano anche visto e urlato dietro, ero molto più trasgressivo prima:carneval:


Occristo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
Allafaccia.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tu ridi ma ogni tanto il contadino pazzo che spara col sale c'è, forse più ai tempi di mio padre, ma qualche nostalgico della vecchia scuola rimane


Io ti giuro che la prossima volta ti mozzico le orecchie.


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti giuro che la prossima volta ti mozzico le orecchie.


Ma quali orecchie, Nicka......


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti giuro che la prossima volta ti mozzico le orecchie.


non ti posso più abbracciare allora, avrei paura di un raptus improvvisso a sorpresa


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ho capito, ma per curiosità una cosa del genere con una persona nuova la fai a sorpresa o prima  tra una volta e l'altra chiedi se sia fattibile, e sono serio



Ma che chiedi... Maremma inconsolabile....


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma quali orecchie, Nicka......


lascia perdere che dopo cosa mi ha scritto in privato per spiegarmi alcune cose che dovrebbero essere normali, non so se riuscirei a guardarla con quel candore che aveva alla cena, anche perchè in privato era serissima
mica come qui


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma quali orecchie, Nicka......


Ma che gli mozzico io al Bender che non siano le orecchie!!??!?!?! E su!!!


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lascia perdere che dopo cosa mi ha scritto in privato per spiegarmi alcune cose che dovrebbero essere normali, non so se riuscirei a guardarla con quel candore che aveva alla cena, anche perchè in privato era serissima
> mica come qui


Nickaaaaaaaaaaa! 
Ma che cosa gli insegni??? :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lascia perdere che dopo cosa mi ha scritto in privato per spiegarmi alcune cose che dovrebbero essere normali, non so se riuscirei a guardarla con quel candore che aveva alla cena, anche perchè in privato era serissima
> mica come qui


Guarda che io non mi faccio problemi ad essere seria pure qui...
E non mi pareva un argomento da cena con 20 persone il marcare il territorio...


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma che chiedi... Maremma inconsolabile....


e basta che mi state sconvolgendo su, ho visto anche te alla cena dai. comunque mi aveva già spiegato nicka in privato


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Nickaaaaaaaaaaa!
> Ma che cosa gli insegni??? :rotfl:


Io do indicazioni di vita.
Non mi può saltare fuori che lui vorrebbe chiedere determinate cose...
Nel sesso non si chiede. Si fa.
Le basi, cribbio!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo farei anche,se non avessi un caos in casa, da quando è andata via e vivo solo ho lasciato un po tutto andare.e poi mi sentirei in imbarazzo da morire, non ho tutti sti letti a casa comunque



Comincia a mettere in ordine. Influenzerà positivamente anche altre cose. E te lo dice una non patita per l'ordine. E poi l'ozio é il padre dei vizi.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ho capito, ma per curiosità una cosa del genere con una persona nuova la fai a sorpresa o prima  tra una volta e l'altra chiedi se sia fattibile, e sono serio



:sbatti:

ma porca troia Bender... 


me l'ero persa sta perla


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che io non mi faccio problemi ad essere seria pure qui...
> E non mi pareva un argomento da cena con 20 persone il marcare il territorio...


ma è uscito solo ieri sto argomento, se lo tiravi fuori alla cena scappavo tipo come se ci fosse stato un incendio


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma è uscito solo ieri sto argomento, se lo tiravi fuori alla cena scappavo tipo come se ci fosse stato un incendio


Esattamente come quando ti ho detto di venire in bagno con me!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sono stata pure redarguita da Sbri...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e basta che mi state sconvolgendo su, ho visto anche te alla cena dai. comunque mi aveva già spiegato nicka in privato



Tesoro apri la mente. Basta compartimenti stagni. Il sesso deve essere libertà, fantasia, complicità. E non  c'entra nulla quello che si è in altri ambiti.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comincia a mettere in ordine. Influenzerà positivamente anche altre cose. E te lo dice una non patita per l'ordine. E poi l'ozio é il padre dei vizi.


ora sono quasi ai livelli di sepolti in casa
ho tante cose troppe, tengo tutto e credo sia una cosa ereditaria abbiamo tutte le cantine piene fino al soffitto, in una da qualche parte c'è una baionetta del 15/18 su serio.
ho anche la ricevuta della cena che abbiamo fatto il 30
devo trovare lo stimolo a farlo, ma hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro apri la mente. Basta compartimenti stagni. Il sesso deve essere libertà, fantasia, complicità. E non  c'entra nulla quello che si è in altri ambiti.


già ma mica posso sapere cosa può piacere all'altra parte e cosa proprio non tollera è questo il punto


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> già ma mica posso sapere cosa può piacere all'altra parte e cosa proprio non tollera è questo il punto


FOTTITENE E FOTTITELA!!!

Porca puttana.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ora sono quasi ai livelli di sepolti in casa
> ho tante cose troppe, tengo tutto e credo sia una cosa ereditaria abbiamo tutte le cantine piene fino al soffitto, in una da qualche parte c'è una baionetta del 15/18 su serio.
> ho anche la ricevuta della cena che abbiamo fatto il 30
> devo trovare lo stimolo a farlo, ma hai perfettamente ragione



Comincia da una stanza. Rendila bella, piacevole. Poi vorrai che lo sia anche il resto della casa. La baionetta non buttarla, se non la vuoi tu la prendo io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esattamente come quando ti ho detto di venire in bagno con me!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sono stata pure redarguita da Sbri...:rotfl:



Io ti ho detto solo di avvisarmi. Io ti ho avvisato al parcheggio dei camion.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti ho detto solo di avvisarmi. Io ti ho avvisato al parcheggio dei camion.


20 minuti lì ad aspettarti...vabbè l'ho fatto volentieri!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> 20 minuti lì ad aspettarti...vabbè l'ho fatto volentieri!



Quando hai un'età mica riesci più a fare certe cose tutte d'un fiato. Ad un certo punto ho dovuto compensare.


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Questa me l'ero persa......ti spiego come faccio io. Di solito appena  entro in motel, alla reception mi presento con un sacchetto di plastica  in testa per non farmi riconoscere e comunico generalità false (ho  scoperto solo dopo che quelle vere le legge sulla mia C.I.). Quando  entriamo in camera, ci sediamo sul letto è facciamo un briefing su  quello che dobbiamo fare, tipo posizioni, durata delle stesse, sesso  orale come e dove, come indossare il preservativo, quante volte dobbiamo  venire a testa nelle 4/6 ore a disposizione, etc.....insomma cerchiamo  di ottimizzare i tempi. 
Quando poi lo facciamo, dopo che lei è venuta le chiedo sempre se le è  piaciuto, se sono stato bravo, se ha goduto, se ho il pisello più grande  dei suoi ex, quando poi sto per venire io (e si, abbiamo deciso nel  briefing che io devo venire circa 7 minuti dopo di lei), con la mano  destra mi stringo il pisello e chiedo: _"..............allora dove la vuoi la firma?"_  lei ha 10 minuti per pensarci ed io nel mentre accendo la TV e aspetto  sempre rigorosamente con la mano sul pisello mi raccomando, non firmare  sulle lenzuola.
Alla fine dei giochi, un veloce de-briefing per capire dove possiamo migliorarci e come.
Usciamo dal motel, al momento di pagare uso la solita scusa del  portafogli dimenticato a casa (ha funzionato benissimo al raduno) e paga  lei.....quando si accorge del trucchetto la lascio e me ne trovo un  altra.

Adesso hai capito??


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti ho detto solo di avvisarmi. Io ti ho avvisato al parcheggio dei camion.


ma tu pensavi veramente che sarei potuto entrare, in quale universo parallelo questo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
certo se lo chiedeva a homer dovevi preoccuparti


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Questa me l'ero persa......ti spiego come faccio io. Di solito appena  entro in motel, alla reception mi presento con un sacchetto di plastica  in testa per non farmi riconoscere e comunico generalità false (ho  scoperto solo dopo che quelle vere le legge sulla mia C.I.). Quando  entriamo in camera, ci sediamo sul letto è facciamo un briefing su  quello che dobbiamo fare, tipo posizioni, durata delle stesse, sesso  orale come e dove, come indossare il preservativo, quante volte dobbiamo  venire a testa nelle 4/6 ore a disposizione, etc.....insomma cerchiamo  di ottimizzare i tempi.
> Quando poi lo facciamo, dopo che lei è venuta le chiedo sempre se le è  piaciuto, se sono stato bravo, se ha goduto, se ho il pisello più grande  dei suoi ex, quando poi sto per venire io (e si, abbiamo deciso nel  briefing che io devo venire circa 7 minuti dopo di lei), con la mano  destra mi stringo il pisello e chiedo: _"..............allora dove la vuoi la firma?"_  lei ha 10 minuti per pensarci ed io nel mentre accendo la TV e aspetto  sempre rigorosamente con la mano sul pisello mi raccomando, non firmare  sulle lenzuola.
> Alla fine dei giochi, un veloce de-briefing per capire dove possiamo migliorarci e come.
> Usciamo dal motel, al momento di pagare uso la solita scusa del  portafogli dimenticato a casa (ha funzionato benissimo al raduno) e paga  lei.....quando si accorge del trucchetto la lascio e me ne trovo un  altra.
> ...


Mi sto innamorando.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Questa me l'ero persa......ti spiego come faccio io. Di solito appena  entro in motel, alla reception mi presento con un sacchetto di plastica  in testa per non farmi riconoscere e comunico generalità false (ho  scoperto solo dopo che quelle vere le legge sulla mia C.I.). Quando  entriamo in camera, ci sediamo sul letto è facciamo un briefing su  quello che dobbiamo fare, tipo posizioni, durata delle stesse, sesso  orale come e dove, come indossare il preservativo, quante volte dobbiamo  venire a testa nelle 4/6 ore a disposizione, etc.....insomma cerchiamo  di ottimizzare i tempi.
> Quando poi lo facciamo, dopo che lei è venuta le chiedo sempre se le è  piaciuto, se sono stato bravo, se ha goduto, se ho il pisello più grande  dei suoi ex, quando poi sto per venire io (e si, abbiamo deciso nel  briefing che io devo venire circa 7 minuti dopo di lei), con la mano  destra mi stringo il pisello e chiedo: _"..............allora dove la vuoi la firma?"_  lei ha 10 minuti per pensarci ed io nel mentre accendo la TV e aspetto  sempre rigorosamente con la mano sul pisello mi raccomando, non firmare  sulle lenzuola.
> Alla fine dei giochi, un veloce de-briefing per capire dove possiamo migliorarci e come.
> Usciamo dal motel, al momento di pagare uso la solita scusa del  portafogli dimenticato a casa (ha funzionato benissimo al raduno) e paga  lei.....quando si accorge del trucchetto la lascio e me ne trovo un  altra.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma tu pensavi veramente che sarei potuto entrare, in quale universo parallelo questo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> certo se lo chiedeva a homer dovevi preoccuparti


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sto innamorando.


brava, consolati visto che sei stata appena scaricata (brutalmente direi)


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sto innamorando.


ecco è persa


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> brava, consolati visto che sei stata appena scaricata (brutalmente direi)


Mi sta andando fatta malissimo ultimamente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sto innamorando.



Ricorda che sei impegnata mi raccomando.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sta andando fatta malissimo ultimamente...


a chi lo dici


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ricorda che sei impegnata mi raccomando.


so' dettagli quelli


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ricorda che sei impegnata mi raccomando.


Vabbè, ma davanti a una cosa del genere come si fa...
Non resisto.


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sta andando fatta malissimo ultimamente...


Per me possiamo vederci tutto le volte che vuoi...eri stata chiara prima...capisco che dopo le cose cambiano....


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sta andando fatta malissimo ultimamente...


eh ma lo sapevi com'era oscuro, se cerchi quacosa di duraturo devi metterti con persone come mè


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh ma lo sapevi com'era oscuro, se cerchi quacosa di duraturo devi metterti con persone come mè


Noi fanciulle sbagliamo sempre, non ci sono cazzi!!!


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me possiamo vederci tutto le volte che vuoi...eri stata chiara prima...capisco che dopo le cose cambiano....


Eh...io non pensavo...


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...io non pensavo...


Intanto mi stai facendo passare per uno stronzo....quando sei stata tu a dirmi:devastami il culo e non farti più vedere...


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Intanto mi stai facendo passare per uno stronzo*....quando sei stata tu a dirmi:devastami il culo e non farti più vedere...



è il tuo destino :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto mi stai facendo passare per uno stronzo....quando sei stata tu a dirmi:*devastami il culo e non farti più vedere*...


:risata:


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> è il tuo destino :rotfl:


Ho pure la faccia da stronzo....pure il fisico....


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho pure la faccia da stronzo....pure il fisico....



mi taccio


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma chi dovrei far scappare, io dico sempre quello che mi sento, e comunque oltre ad essere impegnata è a 1000km da mè, quando partivo da genova con rayan air a volte usavo il gps garmin per vedere altitudine velocità e distanza.


cazzo c'entra ora il gps?

(correggi pure il mè...)


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> mi taccio


Dillo...e dillo....


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dillo...e dillo....



no :ar:


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> cazzo c'entra ora il gps?
> 
> (correggi pure il mè...)


non ci credi, ho la foto pronta dal finestrino dell'aereo
il gps mi diceva che da casa mia a londra c'erano circa 1000 km era per dire che è lontanissima tutto qui


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dillo...e dillo....


ok abbiamo capito sei un figo


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> ok abbiamo capito sei un figo


Ma quale figo?No!Sono stronzo....è diverso.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non ci credi, ho la foto pronta dal finestrino dell'aereo
> il gps mi diceva che da casa mia a londra c'erano circa 1000 km era per dire che è lontanissima tutto qui


non me ne frega un cazzo che posti la foto.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non me ne frega un cazzo che posti la foto.


prevedibile, comunque le postavo perchè mi sta ancora qua la storia del cappellino e il fatto che non mi credi


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> prevedibile, comunque le postavo perchè mi sta ancora qua la storia del cappellino e il fatto che non mi credi


infatti continuo a non crederci.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale figo?No!Sono stronzo....è diverso.


non sapevo esistesse l'aspetto da stronzo, il comportamento e i modi ok, ma che ti si riconosca solo a vista in mezzo alle altre persone no


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> infatti continuo a non crederci.


ti va bene che quando facevo le superiori io i cellulari non avevano la fotocamera


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ti va bene che quando facevo le superiori io i cellulari non avevano la fotocamera


perchè saresti riuscito a filmare/fotografare il momento in cui deviavi la craniata con la visiera del cappello?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> perchè saresti riuscito a filmare/fotografare il momento in cui deviavi la craniata con la visiera del cappello?
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


mai visto video di risse a scuola anche tra ragazze, ci hanno fatto anche dei servizi al telegiornale, non ero solo quando è successo c'era il pubblico


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mai visto video di risse a scuola anche tra ragazze, ci hanno fatto anche dei servizi al telegiornale, non ero solo quando è successo c'era il pubblico


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, sicuramente edulcoriamo all'estremo i consigli che gli vengono unidirezionalmente proposti più o meno da tutti noi, ma li ritengo più educativi di una pacca sulle spalle o di un _è il tuo carattere che ci vuoi fare_.
> Per quanto mi riguarda (lo so, non siamo tutti uguali), ho ricevuto più insegnamenti dai pugni in faccia (metaforicamente parlando) che dalle sopraccitate pacche sulle spalle.


Non hai capito ma fa niente.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mai visto video di risse a scuola anche tra ragazze, ci hanno fatto anche dei servizi al telegiornale, non ero solo quando è successo c'era il pubblico


qui il cappellino non ha funzionato 
[video=youtube;8mXMZK5pOQU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mXMZK5pOQU[/video]


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> qui il cappellino non ha funzionato
> [video=youtube;8mXMZK5pOQU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mXMZK5pOQU[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> qui il cappellino non ha funzionato
> [video=youtube;8mXMZK5pOQU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mXMZK5pOQU[/video]


grazie l'ha preso e alzato di peso e poi sbattutto perterra


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto mi stai facendo passare per uno stronzo....quando sei stata tu a dirmi:devastami il culo e non farti più vedere...


E si vede che non lo hai devastato abbastanza...


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E si vede che non lo hai devastato abbastanza...


 ma tu infondo non sei così lo so


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


hai visto alla fine che faccia da cazzo, il bulletto zoppo?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma tu infondo non sei così lo so


Tesoro mio...se tu solo sapessi due o tre cose...mica tante, 2 o 3...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> grazie l'ha preso e alzato di peso e poi sbattutto perterra


appunto, grande strategia del ragazzo sovrappeso... ha reso inoffensivo il berretto :carneval:


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai visto alla fine che faccia da cazzo, il bulletto zoppo?:rotfl:


più che bulletto lo definirei incosciente: l'altro era il doppio di lui! Incosciente, non coraggioso...
Bello come saltellava intorno al bestione come una zanzara... :rotfl::rotfl: 
E poi, dopo, caì caì caì


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tesoro mio...se tu solo sapessi due o tre cose...mica tante, 2 o 3...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tesoro mio...se tu solo sapessi due o tre cose...mica tante, 2 o 3...


:up:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

*oscuro*



Nicka ha detto:


> E si vede che non lo hai devastato abbastanza...



...... mi stai deludendo? mah


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tesoro mio...se tu solo sapessi due o tre cose...mica tante, 2 o 3...


peccato che sei impegnata, potevi essere un ottima maestra , gentile e rassicurante


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> peccato che sei impegnata, potevi essere un ottima maestra , gentile e rassicurante


Io ti corco di mazzate!!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> più che bulletto lo definirei incosciente: l'altro era il doppio di lui! Incosciente, non coraggioso...
> Bello come saltellava intorno al bestione come una zanzara... :rotfl::rotfl:
> E poi, dopo, caì caì caì


eh lo so... ma spesso i bulletti che ho visto erano incoscienti  
Si, lo punzecchiava saltellando stile Ray Sugar Leonard :rotfl:


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> peccato che sei impegnata, potevi essere un ottima maestra , gentile e rassicurante


e che ti deve fare da nave scuola?
Questa è un'offesa...


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> peccato che sei impegnata, potevi essere un ottima maestra , gentile e rassicurante


gentile forse
rassicurante non credo, piuttosto ti potrebbe flagellare le ossicina....... o il muscoletto


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti corco di mazzate!!!


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti corco di mazzate!!!


non è il mio genere anche se per mesi insistevano fossi un cultore


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non è il mio genere anche se per mesi insistevano fossi un cultore


insistevano gli altri però.......


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non è il mio genere anche se per mesi insistevano fossi un cultore


però se ad una donna non gli ispiri sesso ma botte, un motivo ci sarà...


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e che ti deve fare da nave scuola?
> Questa è un'offesa...


infatti non ho usato quel termine
poi siamo pure coetanei, e in più io mi affezziono , non sono mica come oscuro che non la accompagna nemmeno fuori dal bagno dopo


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> infatti non ho usato quel termine
> poi siamo pure coetanei, e in più io mi affezziono , *non sono mica come oscuro che non la accompagna nemmeno fuori dal bagno dopo*


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> però se ad una donna non gli ispiri sesso ma botte, un motivo ci sarà...


è solo perchè non ha provato le mie coccole:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> infatti non ho usato quel termine
> poi siamo pure coetanei, e in più io mi affezziono , non sono mica come oscuro che non la accompagna nemmeno fuori dal bagno dopo


tu però mi devi spiegare cosa vuoi fare da grande....
vuoi fare l'amante oppure il badante dal momento che seguiresti la tua compagna anche quando va cagare?


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è solo perchè non ha provato le mie coccole:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


alle donne non bastano solo le coccole.... vogliono anche e soprattutto altro


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> infatti non ho usato quel termine
> poi siamo pure coetanei, e in più io mi affezziono , non sono mica come oscuro che non la accompagna nemmeno fuori dal bagno dopo


non importa che termini usi: il concetto è quello.
Se tu dici quelle cose ad una donna la offendi.
Le invece le chiedi di scopare no, magari la lusinghi anche.
Chiaro?

Oscuro sa bene, anzi benissimo, cosa dire e come dirlo. Impara da lui, cazzone.


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> tu però mi devi spiegare cosa vuoi fare da grande....
> vuoi fare l'amante oppure il badante dal momento che seguiresti la tua compagna anche quando va cagare?


non avete capito la battuta di Bender, è su Oscuro che vandalizza Nicka in bagno e poi la lascia li, con lo sfintere affranto, senza voltarsi o aiutarla a rimettersi in sesto.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è solo perchè non ha provato le mie coccole:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


immagino siano peggio della valeriana o della melatonina


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non avete capito la battuta di Bender, è su Oscuro che vandalizza Nicka in bagno e poi la lascia li, con lo sfintere affranto, senza voltarsi o aiutarla a rimettersi in sesto.


e cosa vuoi che le faccia ancora..... 

prima di rimettersi in sesto si deve riprendere.......


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non avete capito la battuta di Bender, è su Oscuro che vandalizza Nicka in bagno e poi la lascia li, con lo sfintere affranto, senza voltarsi o aiutarla a rimettersi in sesto.


e perchè togliere quel piacere alla nostra nicka?


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


te la sta facendo seccare, eh?


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non avete capito la battuta di Bender, è su Oscuro che vandalizza Nicka in bagno e poi la lascia li, con lo sfintere affranto, senza voltarsi o aiutarla a rimettersi in sesto.


la seconda parte della frase potevi evitarla, ma meno male che almeno tu hai capito, strano che si siano già scordati il racconto di Nicka, evidentemente non li aveva colpiti più di tanto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

*bender*

continuo a non capire
ma tu alla fine, vuoi farti la cartolaia o le forumiste?


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è solo perchè non ha provato le mie coccole:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi viene l'orchite...


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> te la sta facendo seccare, eh?


no, proprio si è serrata nel perizoma, non ne vuole sapere più di uscire... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è impaurita... 


che immagine poetica! :condom::condom::condom: 

Io mi immagino come era a letto Bender con la ex... anzi no, non me lo voglio immaginare :unhappy:

Chiamate un esorcista!:singleeye:


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi viene l'orchite...


a me la mastite, invece...


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a me la mastite, invece...


Cose brutte...


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> continuo a non capire
> ma tu alla fine, vuoi farti la cartolaia o le forumiste?


tanto sono tutte inarrivabili per vari motivi, le forumiste sono impegnate e lontane
la libraia è solo inmpegnata, ma comunque non avrei mai il dialogo che ho con le forumiste con lei
ah e per la cronaca non voglio "farmi" ma vorrei una relazione, anche per poco che possa durare


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no, proprio si è serrata nel perizoma, non ne vuole sapere più di uscire... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è impaurita...
> 
> 
> che immagine poetica! :condom::condom::condom:
> ...


ah..... ahh.....ahhhhhh. buonanotte


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no, proprio si è serrata nel perizoma, non ne vuole sapere più di uscire... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è impaurita...
> 
> 
> che immagine poetica! :condom::condom::condom:
> ...


penso che il film "la corazzata Potemkin" in proporzione è vivacissimo e pieno di colpi di scena... :unhappy:


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cose brutte...


a Scared è andata pure peggio, poverina!


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tanto sono tutte inarrivabili per vari motivi, le forumiste sono impegnate e lontane
> la libraia è solo inmpegnata, ma comunque non avrei mai il dialogo che ho con le forumiste con lei
> ah e per la cronaca non voglio "farmi" ma vorrei una relazione, *anche per poco che possa durare*


per poco o che possa durare? perchè c'è differenza


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no, proprio si è serrata nel perizoma, non ne vuole sapere più di uscire... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è impaurita...
> 
> 
> che immagine poetica! :condom::condom::condom:
> ...


non lo pui sapere ma non era colpa mia ero parecchio frenato e quando mi lasciavo un po andare finiva che lo stavo facendo solo per sfogarmi e che non l'amavo
all'inizio però non era così


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo pui sapere ma non era colpa mia ero parecchio frenato e quando mi lasciavo un po andare finiva che lo stavo facendo solo per sfogarmi e che non l'amavo
> all'inizio però non era così


all'inizio l'amavi?

cosa intendi per frenato?


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non hai capito ma fa niente.


A parte che interpreto questa tua frase ironica come un tentativo maldestro di ridicolizzarmi ma, senza scadere sulle offese, cosa di preciso avrei dovuto capire e non ho capito? Non è vero che non fa niente, lo sai che sono stupido e ho bisogno di capire.....


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> per poco o che possa durare? perchè c'è differenza


una relazione vera, era per dire quel che capita


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> una relazione vera, era per dire quel che capita


ma se tu vuoi una relazione vera e per questa donna ti ci devi innamorare altrimenti lei si annoierebbe a morte perchè avrebbe a che fare con un cosino moscio, non puoi contemporaneamente affermare "per quel che capita".


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no, proprio si è serrata nel perizoma, non ne vuole sapere più di uscire... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è impaurita...
> 
> 
> che immagine poetica! :condom::condom::condom:
> ...


ao'...
smettila di prendere per il culo, perche ce ne avrei io da dirtene da oggi fino al 2030 io a te...
falsa come le banconote da 4 pounds...


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> all'inizio l'amavi?
> 
> cosa intendi per frenato?


NON HO MAI SMESSO DI AMARLA
l'ho sempre cercata io però, all'inizio non le dava fastidio per i primi 2 anni lo abbiamo fatto tutti i giorni più volte al giorno, poi son diventate 3/4 volte a settimana, alla fine una volta al mese, poi la cosa è migliorata a una a settimana, solo che quando passava più tempo ero molto più agressivo per così dire e chiedevo spesso e sta cosa le dava l'impressione che mi importasse solo di quello, che mi avvicinassi a lei solo per quel motivo, se sapesse che ora con altre non ci riesco forse si ricrederebbe


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> *ah..... ahh.....ahhhhhh.* buonanotte


secondo me lo usava per conciliare il sonno...  ma il neretto è l'inizio di uno starnuto di Bender?:rotfl:ti sei dimenticato "eciù"...  dopo gni gni gni, e gne gne gne, in questo forum assistiamo alla bellissima varietà del genere umano, nel profondo! 


zadig ha detto:


> penso che il film "la corazzata Potemkin" in proporzione è vivacissimo e pieno di colpi di scena... :unhappy:


magari la sua ex lo vedeva quando aveva "mal di testa" o voglia di divertirsi!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



zadig ha detto:


> a Scared è andata pure peggio, poverina!






Bender ha detto:


> non lo pui sapere ma non era colpa mia ero parecchio frenato e *quando mi lasciavo un po andare finiva che lo stavo facendo solo per sfogarmi *e che non l'amavo
> all'inizio però non era così


 cioè se ti lasci andare pensavi di non amarla?


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> NON HO MAI SMESSO DI AMARLA
> l'ho sempre cercata io però, all'inizio non le dava fastidio per i primi 2 anni lo abbiamo fatto tutti i giorni più volte al giorno, poi son diventate 3/4 volte a settimana, alla fine una volta al mese, poi la cosa è migliorata a una a settimana, solo che quando passava più tempo ero molto più agressivo per così dire e chiedevo spesso e sta cosa le dava l'impressione che mi importasse solo di quello, che mi avvicinassi a lei solo per quel motivo, se sapesse che ora con altre non ci riesco forse si ricrederebbe


ormai è acqua passata, devi guardare oltre


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma se tu vuoi una relazione vera e per questa donna ti ci devi innamorare altrimenti lei si annoierebbe a morte perchè avrebbe a che fare con un cosino moscio, non puoi contemporaneamente affermare "per quel che capita".


si ma se dopo 4 ore che ti conosco mi salti addosso e ti comporti come mai mi è capitato come mi dovrei innamorare


----------



## Eratò (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> A parte che interpreto questa tua frase ironica come un tentativo maldestro di ridicolizzarmi ma, senza scadere sulle offese, cosa di preciso avrei dovuto capire e non ho capito? Non è vero che non fa niente, lo sai che sono stupido e ho bisogno di capire.....


Cosa?Ironica?Non mi pare di esserlo mai stata con te.E non to considero stupido.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ao'...
> smettila di prendere per il culo, perche ce ne avrei io da dirtene da oggi fino al 2030 io a te...
> *falsa come le banconote da 4 pounds...*


non si finisce mai di imparare, perché sarei falsa?


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> secondo me lo usava per conciliare il sonno...  ma il neretto è l'inizio di uno starnuto di Bender?:rotfl:ti sei dimenticato "eciù"...  dopo gni gni gni, e gne gne gne, in questo forum assistiamo alla bellissima varietà del genere umano, nel profondo!
> 
> magari la sua ex lo vedeva quando aveva "mal di testa" o voglia di divertirsi!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


lo pensava lei


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non si finisce mai di imparare, perché sarei falsa?


anche solo per il fatto che lo chiedi.
che cazzo ti prendi per il culo? perche a me non fai ridere, non ride nemmeno bender...
la conosci la differenza tra RIDERE DI UNA PERSONA E RIDERE CON UNA PERSONA?
ecco se bender non ride vuol dire che la devi smettere


----------



## gas (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma se dopo 4 ore che ti conosco mi salti addosso e ti comporti come mai mi è capitato come mi dovrei innamorare


magari non al primo incontro, ma al secondo si.....
al secondo incontro le devi far provare delle emozioni. Per emozioni intendo anche quelle fisiche 
la donna vuole anche quello........per romantica che sia


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma se dopo 4 ore che ti conosco mi salti addosso e ti comporti come mai mi è capitato come mi dovrei innamorare


ma non devi saltare addosso.... ho capito...qui urge un altra skyppata.
ti chiamo stasera e ti racconto una cosa piccantella


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma se dopo 4 ore che ti conosco mi salti addosso e ti comporti come mai mi è capitato come mi dovrei innamorare


a volte pensano di essere interessanti per un uomo solo se "gliela danno", ovviamente non tutte, però magari evitando Badoo avresti approcci diversi. Non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, però... poi non so. Ma con tutte quelle di Badoo è andata così? 

(cioè sai che ci sono utenti che ti staranno seriamente invidiando? )


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> anche solo per il fatto che lo chiedi.
> che cazzo ti prendi per il culo? perche a me non fai ridere, non ride nemmeno bender...
> la conosci la differenza tra RIDERE DI UNA PERSONA E RIDERE CON UNA PERSONA?
> ecco se bender non ride vuol dire che la devi smettere



Caciottì.....madooooo, quando entri in questa modalità di punto in bianco mi fai paura.......


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma non devi saltare addosso.... ho capito...qui urge un altra skyppata.
> ti chiamo stasera e ti racconto una cosa piccantella


ehm non sono io che sono saltato addosso ma lei:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo pensava lei


le hai mai domandato perché pensasse questo di te, ne avete parlato in passato? Cioè leggendoti penserei tutto, ma mai che usi una donna per fini sessuali! Poi figuriamoci la tua ex!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Caciottì.....madooooo, quando entri in questa modalità di punto in bianco mi fai paura.......


no questa e' la mia modalita vade-retr-scared. non l ho mai sopportata e lo sa benissimo....siccome la signorina ha fatto cazzate e detto scempiaggini [eggiori di quelle di bender, siamo tutti contenti che adesso e' felice , ha la sua attivita avviata (seeeeeeeeeeeeee) etc etc...questo non le da diritto di sfottere gratuitamnente mattia su qualsiasi piano. specialmente quello sessuale.
secondo me
e cmq io mattia l ho sempre difeso dal primo giorno e cosi faro finche morte non ci separi.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> anche solo per il fatto che lo chiedi.
> che cazzo ti prendi per il culo? perche a me non fai ridere, non ride nemmeno bender...
> la conosci la differenza tra RIDERE DI UNA PERSONA E RIDERE CON UNA PERSONA?
> ecco se bender non ride vuol dire che la devi smettere


dai non ti arrabbiare, non mi sono offesso tranquilla, un po mi viene da pensare a come sia ora con l'altro solo quello.
ma non mi sono offesso perchè so che da quel lato non era colpa mia, per lei certi aspetti erano meno importanti tutto li


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ehm non sono io che sono saltato addosso ma lei:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


emeglio ancora


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no questa e' la mia modalita vade-retr-scared. non l ho mai sopportata e lo sa benissimo....siccome la signorina ha fatto cazzate e detto scempiaggini [eggiori di quelle di bender, siamo tutti contenti che adesso e' felice , ha la sua attivita avviata (seeeeeeeeeeeeee) etc etc...questo non le da diritto di sfottere gratuitamnente mattia su qualsiasi piano. specialmente quello sessuale.
> secondo me
> e cmq io mattia l ho sempre difeso dal primo giorno e cosi faro finche morte non ci separi.


Ok, ma adesso prendi un lungo respiro....ci sentiamo stasera su Skype


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dai non ti arrabbiare, non mi sono offesso tranquilla, un po mi viene da pensare a come sia ora con l'altro solo quello.
> ma non mi sono offesso *perchè so che da quel lato non era colpa mia*, per lei certi aspetti erano meno importanti tutto li


ecco, partiamo anche da li


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ok, ma adesso prendi un lungo respiro....ci sentiamo stasera su Skype


pure con te? va bene...possiamo fare un manages a trois viruale su skype...very good , per te che ami l inglese


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> le hai mai domandato perché pensasse questo di te, ne avete parlato in passato? Cioè leggendoti penserei tutto, ma mai che usi una donna per fini sessuali! Poi figuriamoci la tua ex!


allora a lei dava fastidio che io chiedessi e che le stessi più vicino quando volevo ma succedeva perchè magari passava un po di tempo, e più tempo passava più chiedevo, per le sarebbe dovuto capitare senza che io chiedessi, e poteva starci se capitava a ritmi  accettabili, ma per me passava troppo tempo, più tempo passava e più ero agressivo e questo dava l'idea insieme al cercarla spesso che alla fine stavo con lei solo per quel motivo, mettici che quando non voleva mi allontanavo e le tenevo i musi e il quadro è completo


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no questa e' la mia modalita vade-retr-scared. non l ho mai sopportata e lo sa benissimo....siccome la signorina ha fatto cazzate e detto scempiaggini [eggiori di quelle di bender, siamo tutti contenti che adesso e' felice , ha la sua attivita avviata (seeeeeeeeeeeeee) etc etc...questo non le da diritto di sfottere gratuitamnente mattia su qualsiasi piano. specialmente quello sessuale.
> secondo me
> e cmq io mattia l ho sempre difeso dal primo giorno e cosi faro finche morte non ci separi.



 ma non c'è bisogno che poi finisce che ti prendono di mira
per certe cose sono indifendibile lo so


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non c'è bisogno che poi finisce che ti prendono di mira
> per certe cose sono indifendibile lo so


Ma io sono gia nell occhio del ciclone


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ok, ma adesso prendi un lungo respiro....ci sentiamo stasera su Skype


la senti anche tu su skype, sono geloso


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> allora a lei dava fastidio che io chiedessi e che le stessi più vicino quando volevo ma succedeva perchè magari passava un po di tempo, e più tempo passava più chiedevo, per le sarebbe dovuto capitare senza che io chiedessi, e poteva starci se capitava a ritmi  accettabili, ma per me passava troppo tempo, più tempo passava e più ero agressivo e questo dava l'idea insieme al cercarla spesso che alla fine stavo con lei solo per quel motivo, mettici che *quando non voleva mi allontanavo e le tenevo i musi e il quadro è completo*


peccato, cioè la capisco, se il mio partner mi mette il muso perché non facciamo l'amore, la mia la vedrebbe tra 10 anni , però peccato perché secondo me di fondo non avevate mai parlato come si deve, cioè eravate sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, ma non vi comprendevate. Comunque ormai è acqua passata, però le storie che ci fanno soffrire sono utili, perché ti danno una lezione di vita incredibile. :up:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> la senti anche tu su skype, sono geloso


no, non ci siamo mai sentiti, tu sei l unico....ma penso che lo abbia detto per farmi calmare  boh...
only youuuu (e immaginaci a mangiare panini con salsiccia e mayo e nutella e crema di pistacchi sul ponte di brooklyn..

ah no....quella era smock gets in your eyes


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma se dopo 4 ore che ti conosco mi salti addosso e ti comporti come mai mi è capitato come mi dovrei innamorare


Benderino, non ci si deve sempre innamorare.
Perchè se uno si mette in testa che si deve innamorare, che deve trovare la ragazza con cui avere la relazione seria... in realtà non si innamora della persona, ma dell'idea dell'amore.
Io non credo che ci siano amori che durano poco: io credo che l'amore sia amore quando è da tanto che dura.
Ma nessuno può dirlo all'inizio.
Tu non sei un bonobo.
Non sei nemmeno uno sciupafemmine.
Niente di male.
Sei un ragazzo che ha bisogno di dolcezza e che comunque cerca dolcezza.
Se incontri una che ti salta addosso dopo 4 ore, è normale che tu non ti senta a tuo agio. Non è quello che vuoi.
Ma non ti DEVI innamorare.
Non cercare il rapporto 'serio' perchè vuoi essere rassicurato o perchè pensi che per una ragazza qualunque altro tipo di rapporto potrebbe essere offensivo.
E non pensare che una ragazza che magari ha meno paletti di te sul sesso non possa anche essere dolce, comprensiva e capace di sentimenti profondi.
E piantala di pensare che un rapporto debba poter essere definito perchè possa darti un valore aggiunto.
Non è così, ci sono cose che rimangono indefinite ma che ti fanno scoprire altri mondi.
Slegati da queste istantanee sulle persone.
Non siamo bidimensionali, siamo solidi, irregolari: abbiamo mille sfaccettature e sembriamo diversi a seconda del punto di osservazione.
E possiamo essere capaci di cose insospettabili.
Come tu stesso hai dimostrato a noi venendo alla cena.


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> la senti anche tu su skype, sono geloso



Ti dico solo che con lei ho dovuto cambiare la Webcam quattro volte, non la pulivo mai e "seccandosi" tutto diventava inservibile


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che con lei ho dovuto cambiare la Webcam quattro volte, non la pulivo mai e "seccandosi" tutto diventava inservibile


se non ti avessi conosciuto ti odierei


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benderino, non ci si deve sempre innamorare.
> Perchè se uno si mette in testa che si deve innamorare, che deve trovare la ragazza con cui avere la relazione seria... in realtà non si innamora della persona, ma dell'idea dell'amore.
> Io non credo che ci siano amori che durano poco: io credo che l'amore sia amore quando è da tanto che dura.
> Ma nessuno può dirlo all'inizio.
> ...


Amen :up:


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benderino, non ci si deve sempre innamorare.
> Perchè se uno si mette in testa che si deve innamorare, che deve trovare la ragazza con cui avere la relazione seria... in realtà non si innamora della persona, ma dell'idea dell'amore.
> Io non credo che ci siano amori che durano poco: io credo che l'amore sia amore quando è da tanto che dura.
> Ma nessuno può dirlo all'inizio.
> ...


non posso darti un verde, ma è come se fosse cosa fatta,la cena è stata solo una cena, se per tutti quanti era normale non è che per mè doveva essere una cosa eccezionale solo perchè ho problemi a incontrare persone.
è vero che all'inizio con la mia ex non sono partito con l'idea della storia duratura, ma avevo 16 anni adesso è diverso sono in un età critica dove tutti si sposano e se chiedi in giro vedrai che è così, quindi è normale che ci pensi, alla storia duratura, però hai ragione in tutto, le cose devono venire da sole, ma se non faccio qualcosa io per trovare l'anima gemella col carattere chiuso che ho e che sto cercando di cambiare la vedo dura che ricapiti che venga lei da me(lei intesa come ragazza generica non la mia ex)


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> non avete capito la battuta di Bender, è su Oscuro che vandalizza Nicka in bagno e poi la lascia li, con lo sfintere affranto, senza voltarsi o aiutarla a rimettersi in sesto.



Da te non mi sarei mai apettato tanto atrocità....


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da te non mi sarei mai apettato tanto atrocità....


sono brava allieva? oh maestro io mi impegno


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



drusilla ha detto:


> sono brava allieva? oh maestro io mi impegno



Senza parole.Non sono questo,non sono un mostro.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza parole.Non sono questo,non sono un mostro.


E' vero...io zoppicavo solamente...


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza parole.Non sono questo,non sono un mostro.


ma dai! parlavo dello stile letterario. Bisogna ribadire che è evidente a tutti il rispetto che mostri alle donne? che stiamo scherzando come se foste personaggi alla Snyder?
vabbè ciao che non è giornata


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*Drusy*



drusilla ha detto:


> ma dai! parlavo dello stile letterario. Bisogna ribadire che è evidente a tutti il rispetto che mostri alle donne? che stiamo scherzando come se foste personaggi alla Snyder?
> vabbè ciao che non è giornata


Scherzavo....mio dio..scherzavo.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scherzavo....mio dio..scherzavo.


forse è perchè non hai messo le faccette


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scherzavo....mio dio..scherzavo.


E che ne so? Nel dubbio spiego meglio e avviso anche che mordo, mi sembra giusto


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non si finisce mai di imparare, perché sarei falsa?





caciottina ha detto:


> anche solo per il fatto che lo chiedi.
> che cazzo ti prendi per il culo? perche a me non fai ridere, non ride nemmeno bender...
> la conosci la differenza tra RIDERE DI UNA PERSONA E RIDERE CON UNA PERSONA?
> ecco se bender non ride vuol dire che la devi smettere


che bello, un catfight tra due belle patatelle! :up:


----------



## Bender (18 Maggio 2015)

*ne sono uscito anche questa volta*

oggi già da subito l'entrata era forse più stretta della volta scorsa, ma sono passato non so come.
dentro la grotta era davvero molto bella, ma la sorpresa è arrivata alla fine, prima un fiume e poi un lago sotterraneo.
almeno qui mi sono distinto, tornando indietro invece di stare attaccatto alle rocce e faticare, ho guadato il fiume, l'acqua mi arrivava fino quasi in vita, ma tanto ero sporchissimo già da prima e poi  avevo molto caldo,non se lo aspettava nessuno e ho fatto prima di tutti in quel tratto.
nel complesso anche se fatico ogni volta è leggermente meglio di quella precedente, comunque istruttori nuovi, ma le stesse cose, non credo in me stesso  e non mi vivo il momento perchè penso troppo a quello che viene dopo.


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*Dai*



Bender ha detto:


> oggi già da subito l'entrata era forse più stretta della volta scorsa, ma sono passato non so come.
> dentro la grotta era davvero molto bella, ma la sorpresa è arrivata alla fine, prima un fiume e poi un lago sotterraneo.
> almeno qui mi sono distinto, tornando indietro invece di stare attaccatto alle rocce e faticare, ho guadato il fiume, l'acqua mi arrivava fino quasi in vita, ma tanto ero sporchissimo già da prima e poi  avevo molto caldo,non se lo aspettava nessuno e ho fatto prima di tutti in quel tratto.
> nel complesso anche se fatico ogni volta è leggermente meglio di quella precedente, comunque istruttori nuovi, ma le stesse cose, non credo in me stesso  e non mi vivo il momento perchè penso troppo a quello che viene dopo.
> ...



Mattia,qui ci sono cinture nere che vogliono ridurmi su una sedia a rotelle...:rotfl::rotfl:sto pensando di scappare da roma,e venirmi a nascondere da te,magari in quelle grotte non mi trova più nessuno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (18 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi già da subito l'entrata era forse più stretta della volta scorsa, ma sono passato non so come.
> dentro la grotta era davvero molto bella, ma la sorpresa è arrivata alla fine, prima un fiume e poi un lago sotterraneo.
> almeno qui mi sono distinto, tornando indietro invece di stare attaccatto alle rocce e faticare, ho guadato il fiume, l'acqua mi arrivava fino quasi in vita, ma tanto ero sporchissimo già da prima e poi  avevo molto caldo,non se lo aspettava nessuno e ho fatto prima di tutti in quel tratto.
> nel complesso anche se fatico ogni volta è leggermente meglio di quella precedente, comunque istruttori nuovi, ma le stesse cose, non credo in me stesso  e non mi vivo il momento perchè penso troppo a quello che viene dopo.
> ...



Molto bello, il luogo merita, mi manca come esperienza


----------



## Bender (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia,qui ci sono cinture nere che vogliono ridurmi su una sedia a rotelle...:rotfl::rotfl:sto pensando di scappare da roma,e venirmi a nascondere da te,magari in quelle grotte non mi trova più nessuno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


parli di artifact, sono rimasto indietro fino a quando ti diceva che roma era piccola:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:era sabato sera credo


----------



## Bender (18 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Molto bello, il luogo merita, mi manca come esperienza


sai l'unico inconveniente è che hanno di vizio di raccontare tutti gli incidenti mancati come mantra tipo
te li raccontano quando sei dentro appesso però, oppure ti fanno i tranelli del tipo che chiedi destra o sinistra ti dicono una direzione ti giri è c'è un ingresso largo come un pallone:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: quindi il passaggio  è un altro


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2015)

*FORUM*

BENDER MI HA DATO BUCA. 
UN PALO ALLUCINANTE.
BRAVI. 
ME LO AVETE DEVIATO.


----------



## Bender (19 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> BENDER MI HA DATO BUCA.
> UN PALO ALLUCINANTE.
> BRAVI.
> ME LO AVETE DEVIATO.


giornata super piena come non mi capitava da tanto tempo, il corso che faccio c'è al mattino e alcune ore al pomeriggio, oggi poi sono dovuto andare alla visita medica e quando sono arrivato a casa ormai era tardi per sentirci su skype perchè ormai non potevi più tu,mi sono solo dimenticato di avvertirti,sarà per domani se non ci sono altri imprevisti


----------



## Higgins (19 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> BENDER MI HA DATO BUCA.
> UN PALO ALLUCINANTE.
> BRAVI.
> ME LO AVETE DEVIATO.



Ma probabilmente Bender stava affrontando qualche orso, come spesso gli capita nella vita 

:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (19 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente Bender stava affrontando qualche orso, come spesso gli capita nella vita
> 
> :rotfl:


ti ricordi, be orso o oca c'è poca differenza, sempre animali territoriali sono no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
l'unico orso di oggi era il medico un burbero e un pò scherzoso, che alla visita visto che ero ultimo e anche fuori orario perchè lo studio doveva già chiudere, mi dice tu ne hai voglia di fare la visita io no, poi ride e mi dice va bè la facciamo dai, solite domande di rito, incidenti, interventi, malattie importanti, poi mi chiede fai sport la mia risposta eeeeeeee.....
e lui a un cazzo, poi ci penso e dico no faccio speleologia ma da un mese e mi fa è la prima risposta quella che conta, mi ha ricordato qualcuno


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> giornata super piena come non mi capitava da tanto tempo, il corso che faccio c'è al mattino e alcune ore al pomeriggio, oggi poi sono dovuto andare alla visita medica e quando sono arrivato a casa ormai era tardi per sentirci su skype perchè ormai non potevi più tu,*mi sono solo dimenticato di avvertirti*,sarà per domani se non ci sono altri imprevisti


Solo.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> BENDER MI HA DATO BUCA.
> UN PALO ALLUCINANTE.
> BRAVI.
> ME LO AVETE DEVIATO.


Ma la mongola sei tu che già sei un caso umano e che ti ritrovi ad avere a che fare con casi umanissimi anche peggio di te. E non è mica una casualità.


----------



## Spot (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> BENDER MI HA DATO BUCA.
> UN PALO ALLUCINANTE.
> BRAVI.
> ME LO AVETE DEVIATO.


Questo è grave.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Questo è grave.


Lo so. Poi mi lascia il messaggio qui..mica mi ha scritto a me per dirlo...boH.
è colpa di oscuro e jb.


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente Bender stava affrontando qualche orso, come spesso gli capita nella vita
> 
> :rotfl:


Eh ma pure tu!!!


----------



## Spot (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Lo so. Poi mi lascia il messaggio qui..mica mi ha scritto a me per dirlo...boH.
> è colpa di oscuro e jb.


Attento Benderi... se inizi a fare così la caciottina me la rubo io.


----------



## Bender (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Lo so. Poi mi lascia il messaggio qui..mica mi ha scritto a me per dirlo...boH.
> è colpa di oscuro e jb.


mi sembrava il modo più veloce per risponderti, poi lo sai che non ho segreti


----------



## Bender (20 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Solo.


si solo.
chissà tutto quello che hai fatto tu e di certo non racconti qui


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si solo.
> chissà tutto quello che hai fatto tu e di certo non racconti qui


Non ne hai idea.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sembrava il modo più veloce per risponderti, poi lo sai che non ho segreti



si si...per carita'...in realta il modo piu veloce non era certo questo, mi pare ovvio ma va bene 
mi fido


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2015)

Caciò, uno dei consigli migliori che si possano dare è "vai con i meglio di te".


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caciò, uno dei consigli migliori che si possano dare è "vai con i meglio di te".


quindi io vado a braccetto con te ?

no. io non do consigli ...perche non voglio fare la fine di alice in mezzo ai palmipedoni


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*No*



caciottina ha detto:


> Lo so. Poi mi lascia il messaggio qui..mica mi ha scritto a me per dirlo...boH.
> è colpa di oscuro e jb.


Colpa di oscuro?pure qui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Colpa di oscuro?pure qui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si
era tanto buono e puro...e adesso va ai raduni, fa il brillante con la libraia e a me me da le sole....
come te lo spieghi?


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si
> era tanto buono e puro...e adesso va ai raduni, fa il brillante con la libraia e a me me da le sole....
> come te lo spieghi?


a chi devo menà :clava:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> a chi devo menà :clava:


il tuo amico di merende....e JB...i duri insomma


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> il tuo amico di merende....e JB...i duri insomma


con Oscuro me la vedo io tranquilla


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> con Oscuro me la vedo io tranquilla


grazie mi fido 



oscuroooooo :ar:


----------



## Bender (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si
> era tanto buono e puro...e adesso va ai raduni, fa il brillante con la libraia e a me me da le sole....
> come te lo spieghi?


fosse solo la libraia, che ora mi saluta anche quando la vedo al bar che prende l'aperitivo con un cruppetto di amici, ma al corso c'è anche una docente che mi fissa e pure gli altri studenti mi prendono in giro perchè dicono che fissi me. ah per la cronaca la docente che è ingegnere e ha anche un sacco di qualifiche ha solo 26 anni
qui basta che fissi un po una persona e attiri la sua attenzione, mi pare così strano, bo si vedrà


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> grazie mi fido
> 
> 
> 
> oscuroooooo :ar:



tu stai sempre a scherzà.....


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> tu stai sempre a scherzà.....


essi...intanto come i polli ad aspettare...vai vai a leggere cosa scrive....gli fanno tutte la corte
ci hai messo lo zampetto tu?


----------



## Bender (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> essi...intanto come i polli ad aspettare...vai vai a leggere cosa scrive....gli fanno tutte la corte
> ci hai messo lo zampetto tu?


ma tu sei nella categoria ragazze impegnate e inarrivabili quindi
devo ancora capirlo se mi fanno la corte, e non posso nemmeno farmi avanti perchè è la mia docente, comunque ho tutta l'estate per capire se sia realmente così, e di tempo per studiarla mentre spiega ne ho.
ho anche la scusa che posso fissarla, perchè sta spiegando
e ogni tanto si impappina con le parole o distoglie lo sguardo e sorride, abbiamo parlato anche di libri e reader nella pausa caffè, con 6 ore due volte a settimana delle sue lezioni ne ho di tempo per vederla


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma tu sei nella categoria ragazze impegnate e inarrivabili quindi
> devo ancora capirlo se mi fanno la corte, e non posso nemmeno farmi avanti perchè è la mia docente, comunque ho tutta l'estate per capire se sia realmente così, e di tempo per studiarla mentre spiega ne ho.
> ho anche la scusa che posso fissarla, perchè sta spiegando
> *e ogni tanto si impappina con le parole o distoglie lo sguardo e sorride*, abbiamo parlato anche di libri e reader nella pausa caffè, con 6 ore due volte a settimana delle sue lezioni ne ho di tempo per vederla


A me sto ragazzo fa morire. 
Cioè: sei un mezzo disastro con immutato affetto, te gli orsi che si spaventano come le oche e via dicendo, ma sei veramente capace di poesia.
E sono seria ed è proprio un complimento.
Io ti ho sentito così fino dall'inizio e te sei così.
E non è che devi cambiare per forza.
Proprio no.
Devi imparare a sopravvivere in questo mondo molto molto meno poetico di te tenendo intatto te stesso dentro.
Perchè sarebbe un paccato se tu perdessi quello che ti rende speciale.


----------



## Bender (20 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me sto ragazzo fa morire.
> Cioè: sei un mezzo disastro con immutato affetto, te gli orsi che si spaventano come le oche e via dicendo, ma sei veramente capace di poesia.
> E sono seria ed è proprio un complimento.
> Io ti ho sentito così fino dall'inizio e te sei così.
> ...


che poi quando sbaglia alcune parole a lezione e sorride può anche essere perchè fa lezione a 11 persone, poi un altro aneddoto li sono quasi tutti ventenni, tranne me e un altro che abbiamo io 31 e lui 32 e due ragazzi di 28, bè a volte non siamo tutti in gruppo in pausa e una volta due ragazze parlavano degli altri e dicevano si però quelli avranno tutti 30 e c'ero pure io in mezzo e ho iniziato a ridere, loro mi guardano un pò e dicono ma perchè ridi così le dico ma quanti anni pensi che ho e lei bò 25 e rido ancora e lei ma perchè te ne ho dati troppi, alla fine glie lo dico e rimangono un pò basite, c'è anche da dire che gli altri sono vestiti con camice o polo io t-shirt e blue jeans, però mi sto divertendo a questo corso


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la mongola sei tu che già sei un caso umano e che ti ritrovi ad avere a che fare con casi umanissimi anche peggio di te. E non è mica una casualità.


poesse, ma caciottina è bona e quindi è perdonata di tutto di default.


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Maggio 2015)

Caciottina ad aspettare Bender. 
Le ho lette davvero tutte.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Caciottina ad aspettare Bender.
> Le ho lette davvero tutte.


non c'è più religione


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Mattia*

Mattia ho capito che adesso hai un vorticoso giro di donne,ma non dimenticarti di chi ti ha sostenuto quando stavi sulla tazza del cesso con la tristezza fra le mani.....
Anzi ,adesso mi aspetto che sarai tu a sostenermi...adesso che su quella tazza ci sono io...:rotfl:con un kilo di tristezza e malinconia...fra le mani...


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2015)

Esimio Professore,ci sarebbe sempre quella gita a Savona da organizzare


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Esimio Professore,ci sarebbe sempre quella gita a Savona da organizzare


ma è sparito Benderino? Non è che è rimasto in qualche grotta? O ha trovato da far bene e non ci fila più?


----------



## Bender (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia ho capito che adesso hai un vorticoso giro di donne,ma non dimenticarti di chi ti ha sostenuto quando stavi sulla tazza del cesso con la tristezza fra le mani.....
> Anzi ,adesso mi aspetto che sarai tu a sostenermi...adesso che su quella tazza ci sono io...:rotfl:con un kilo di tristezza e malinconia...fra le mani...


certo come no un giro di due di picche infinito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ho mandato una mail ma non mi ha risposto, sembrano tutte sorridenti e disponibili ma poi alla fine fraintendo sempre, la librai la vedo ogni tanto sia in negozio che pper strada e mi saluta sempre con un bel sorriso a 32 denti.
alla fine o ritorno a cercare su badoo oppure nulla.
davvero non è cambiato nulla, forse un po l'atteggiamento, ma più che altro simulo, ma il risultato non cambia


----------



## Bender (26 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma è sparito Benderino? Non è che è rimasto in qualche grotta? O ha trovato da far bene e non ci fila più?


sono sempre al corso, quando va bene sono 6 ore fino alle 14 se no anche fino alle 19,30, più che un corso sull'efficentamento energetico è un consorso sui comportamenti sociali dei ragazzi ventenni
per le grotte sempre peggio domenica son finito in un intercapedine bella lunga, siamo entrati in una grotta che era ostruita da anni, prima abbiamo scavato con le pale:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:il passaggio era al limite


----------



## Bender (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Esimio Professore,ci sarebbe sempre quella gita a Savona da organizzare


mi piacerebbe davvero incontrarvi  anche in un altra zona della liguria


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> certo come no un giro di due di picche infinito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ho mandato una mail ma non mi ha risposto, sembrano tutte sorridenti e disponibili ma poi alla fine fraintendo sempre, la librai la vedo ogni tanto sia in negozio che pper strada e mi saluta sempre con un bel sorriso a 32 denti.
> alla fine o ritorno a cercare su badoo oppure nulla.
> davvero non è cambiato nulla, forse un po l'atteggiamento, ma più che altro simulo, ma il risultato non cambia



La libraia sa che ci sei.....tranquillo,siediti e aspetta..


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> certo come no un giro di due di picche infinito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ho mandato una mail ma non mi ha risposto, sembrano tutte sorridenti e disponibili ma poi alla fine fraintendo sempre, la librai la vedo ogni tanto sia in negozio che pper strada e mi saluta sempre con un bel sorriso a 32 denti.
> alla fine o ritorno a cercare su badoo oppure nulla.
> davvero non è cambiato nulla, forse un po l'atteggiamento, ma più che altro simulo, ma il risultato non cambia


ma... voglio dire, Benderino, tu stai facendo il sistemone.
Nel senso: che mi sta a significare quel 'tutte'? 
Mica è la pesca allo sgombro che il primo che abbocca tiri su e hai rimediato alla cena.
Guarda che noi donne certe cose le avvertiamo. E ci piacciono pochino.
Se tu mi parli di 'tutte', significa che per te sono tutte uguali, tutte 'appetibili'.
E ci sta.
Però ad un livello superficiale.
E questo va a cozzare con quello che hai detto finora.
Allora, visto che io sono sicura che tu sia sincero, ti consiglio di chiederti che stai facendo e perchè.
Perchè se mi paragoni la libraia a quelle su badoo che fanno a gare di rutti e ti zompano addosso... vuol dire che sei entrato pochino nel merito.
Poi, un incontro non DEVE diventare per forza qualcosa in più di un'amicizia... ma non lo diventerà mai se la tipa si accorge che tu ad ogni incontro cerchi qualcosa in più. Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe davvero incontrarvi  anche in un altra zona della liguria


allora muovi quel culone flaccido e vieni verso Spezia,tanto che non hai niente da fare,almeno mi risparmi la fatica del viaggio.

e pure il professore ha meno strada da fare


----------



## Bender (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La libraia sa che ci sei.....tranquillo,siediti e aspetta..


ti dico cosa sembra a me almeno da quel poco che ho visto, al corso sono quasi tutte fidanzate, eppure è un continuo di allusioni, frecciatine e il discorso cade sempre li, a mè sembra che a tutte piaccia semplicemente giocare.
scomettiamo che a meno che non uso i soliti siti tra 6 mesi sto come adesso.


----------



## Bender (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora muovi quel culone flaccido e vieni verso Spezia,tanto che non hai niente da fare,almeno mi risparmi la fatica del viaggio.
> 
> e pure il professore ha meno strada da fare


verso? poi magari mi dici la città precisa in mp, per mè va bene, anche la spezia sarebbe un bel posto


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> ti dico cosa sembra a me almeno da quel poco che ho visto, al corso sono quasi tutte fidanzate, eppure è un continuo di allusioni, frecciatine e il discorso cade sempre li, a mè sembra che a tutte piaccia semplicemente giocare.
> scomettiamo che a meno che non uso i soliti siti tra 6 mesi sto come adesso.



E anche se fosse?io a 33 anni ero single,avevo qualche amica generosa e non ci pensavo proprio a trovare una.I lupi non sono fatti per stare con i cani pensavo....poi la vita ti sorprende.
Mattia la vita non va come vorremmo ...stai bene?i tuoi stanno bene?aspetta il giorno che la vita ti sorprenderà,intanto gratifica la tua persona,devi volerti bene mattia,incomincia da questo,poi dietro l'angolo ci sarà sempre un diavoletto travestito da donna,pronto a rapirti il cuore o il pisello,io ti auguro tutte e due le cose.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ti dico cosa sembra a me almeno da quel poco che ho visto, al corso sono quasi tutte fidanzate, eppure è un continuo di allusioni, frecciatine e il discorso cade sempre li, a mè sembra che a tutte piaccia semplicemente giocare.
> scomettiamo che a meno che non uso i soliti siti tra 6 mesi sto come adesso.


E gioca anche tu


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E gioca anche tu



Dici bene tu,per noi timidi e insicuri anche il gioco è una cosa seria,ma vabbè...non potete capire ne me ne mattia.


----------



## Bender (26 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... voglio dire, Benderino, tu stai facendo il sistemone.
> Nel senso: che mi sta a significare quel 'tutte'?
> Mica è la pesca allo sgombro che il primo che abbocca tiri su e hai rimediato alla cena.
> Guarda che noi donne certe cose le avvertiamo. E ci piacciono pochino.
> ...


ho detto tutte anche perchè pensavo a quelle del corso,poi non sono multitasking, se penso alla libraia non ci provo anche con un altra almeno in quel momento, ho tirato fuori badoo perchè nella pratica è stato fino ad ora l'unico modo per avere appuntamenti veri tutto li, per avere risultati e non fantasie


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho detto tutte anche perchè pensavo a quelle del corso,poi non sono multitasking, se penso alla libraia non ci provo anche con un altra almeno in quel momento, ho tirato fuori badoo perchè nella pratica è stato fino ad ora l'unico modo per avere appuntamenti veri tutto li, per avere risultati e non fantasie


Quelli di badoo non sono appuntamenti veri.
Badoo è una macelleria...scegli il pezzo e te lo porti a casa. Mangi e via.
Gli appuntamenti veri sono altri.


----------



## Spot (26 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ti dico cosa sembra a me almeno da quel poco che ho visto, al corso sono quasi tutte fidanzate, eppure è un continuo di allusioni, frecciatine e il discorso cade sempre li, a mè sembra che a tutte piaccia semplicemente giocare.
> scomettiamo che a meno che non uso i soliti siti tra 6 mesi sto come adesso.


Tu sei troppo concentrato sul risultato.
E' da un mese che tutti ti ripetono che invece l'importante è partecipare al gioco, il resto viene da sè.

...e tu in un paio di mesi guardati: esci, sei impegnato, frequenti nuove persone e incontri ragazze nuove.
Io direi che i cambiamenti ci sono stati e le cose iniziano a girare in maniera positiva.
Goditeli.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*AH*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quelli di badoo non sono appuntamenti veri.
> Badoo è una macelleria...scegli il pezzo e te lo porti a casa. Mangi e via.
> Gli appuntamenti veri sono altri.


Davvero?
e cosa cazzo ci sto a fare qui?


----------



## Spot (26 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quelli di badoo non sono appuntamenti veri.
> Badoo è una macelleria...scegli il pezzo e te lo porti a casa. Mangi e via.
> Gli appuntamenti veri sono altri.


Oddio. 5 anni fa una mia amica su badoo ha incontrato il suo attuale ragazzo.
Sono una bella coppia


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davvero?
> e cosa cazzo ci sto a fare qui?


A rifiutare le gentili donzelle che ti si offrono...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> A rifiutare le gentili donzelle che ti si offrono...



A parole....


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oddio. 5 anni fa una mia amica su badoo ha incontrato il suo attuale ragazzo.
> Sono una bella coppia


Dai, però...è un caso su mille...io parlo in generale! 
Non è che lì vanno tutti a cercare storie d'amore...


----------



## Bender (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E anche se fosse?io a 33 anni ero single*,avevo qualche amica generosa* e non ci pensavo proprio a trovare una.I lupi non sono fatti per stare con i cani pensavo....poi la vita ti sorprende.
> Mattia la vita non va come vorremmo ...stai bene?i tuoi stanno bene?aspetta il giorno che la vita ti sorprenderà,intanto gratifica la tua persona,devi volerti bene mattia,incomincia da questo,poi dietro l'angolo ci sarà sempre un diavoletto travestito da donna,pronto a rapirti il cuore o il pisello,io ti auguro tutte e due le cose.


io intendevo proprio il nulla
anche perchè con il mio modo di agire e di essere.comunque non va male, a parte quando penso quando sono in grotta o in altre situazioni tipo al corso, a come sono arrivato li, e la risposta è sempre una, perchè mi ha lasciato.
poi riguardo le foto delle uscite in grotta e mi sembra impossibile averlo fatto, alzano sempre più il tiro


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A parole....


Di solito si organizzano pullman per Lourdes e posti simili, io organizzo un pullman per Oscuro.
Scommettiamo che faccio il pienone!? 
Anzi, metto su pure dei bagarini per stravendere i biglietti...
Divento ricca...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho detto tutte anche perchè pensavo a quelle del corso,poi non sono multitasking, se penso alla libraia non ci provo anche con un altra almeno in quel momento, ho tirato fuori badoo perchè nella pratica è stato fino ad ora l'unico modo per avere appuntamenti veri tutto li, per avere risultati e non fantasie


si ma se tu sei alla ricerca, non trovi.
dammi retta, pensa ad altro. Pensa a trovare lavoro, pensa a farti nuovi amici.
Noi donne lo sentiamo quando uno è in cerca, e non ci piace, c'è tutta una mia teoria basata su Darwin dietro che non ti sto a dire. Ma non ci piace. Fidati.


----------



## Bender (26 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E gioca anche tu





oscuro ha detto:


> Dici bene tu,per noi timidi e insicuri anche il gioco è una cosa seria,ma vabbè...non potete capire ne me ne mattia.


se gioco io sicuro che vengo frainteso, perchè non ho mai giocato e le regole non le conosco


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Di solito si organizzano pullman per Lourdes e posti simili, io organizzo un pullman per Oscuro.
> Scommettiamo che faccio il pienone!?
> Anzi, metto su pure dei bagarini per stravendere i biglietti...
> Divento ricca...



Faresti la fame,fidati di tuo fratello.Si sono solo messe d'accordo per coglionarmi,ed io faccio finta di cascarci.


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si ma se tu sei alla ricerca, non trovi.
> dammi retta, pensa ad altro. Pensa a trovare lavoro, pensa a farti nuovi amici.
> Noi donne lo sentiamo quando uno è in cerca, e non ci piace, c'è tutta una mia teoria basata su Darwin dietro che non ti sto a dire. Ma non ci piace. Fidati.


Quoto.


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se gioco io sicuro che vengo frainteso, perchè non ho mai giocato e le regole non le conosco


Bender non ci sono regole....Devi rilassarti e non farti condizionare dal passato.Sei un bel ragazzo intelligente e sensibile...Quando meno te l'aspetti la persona giusta arriva.


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faresti la fame,fidati di tuo fratello.Si sono solo messe d'accordo per coglionarmi,ed io faccio finta di cascarci.


Io la tento...non sia mai...
Qui tra il pullman per andare ad ammirare il sommo Oscuro e il pullman per andare a menare Bender c'è caso che mi sistemo a vita...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io la tento...non sia mai...
> Qui tra il pullman per andare ad ammirare il sommo Oscuro e il pullman per andare a menare Bender c'è caso che mi sistemo a vita...



Io poi vorrei capire dove è nata sta cazzo di fantasia....io poi sono pure uno che si imbarazza.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici bene tu,per noi timidi e insicuri anche il gioco è una cosa seria,ma vabbè...non potete capire ne me ne mattia.


Vuoi giocare a Risiko ?


----------



## Spot (26 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si ma se tu sei alla ricerca, non trovi.
> dammi retta, pensa ad altro. Pensa a trovare lavoro, pensa a farti nuovi amici.
> Noi donne lo sentiamo quando uno è in cerca, e non ci piace, c'*è tutta una mia teoria basata su Darwin dietro che non ti sto a dire*. Ma non ci piace. Fidati.


Questa invece la vorrei sentire


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se gioco io sicuro che vengo frainteso, perchè non ho mai giocato e le regole non le conosco


Le regole in certi giochi le detta l'istinto


----------



## Bender (26 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si ma se tu sei alla ricerca, non trovi.
> dammi retta, pensa ad altro. Pensa a trovare lavoro, pensa a farti nuovi amici.
> Noi donne lo sentiamo quando uno è in cerca, e non ci piace, c'è tutta una mia teoria basata su Darwin dietro che non ti sto a dire. Ma non ci piace. Fidati.


anche questa l'ho già sentita e un po ci credo, anche se va in conflitto col principio generale che se non fai nulla per per cambiare le cose quelle non cambiano e se non dimostri di cercare magari dai l'idea che non cerchi perchè non ha bisogno per vari motivi, comunque non sto facendo questa attività intensiva


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Che*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vuoi giocare a Risiko ?


Che intendi?Con te?Io a risico sono bravo,ma con le donne evito.


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho detto tutte anche perchè pensavo a quelle del corso,poi non sono multitasking, se penso alla libraia non ci provo anche con un altra almeno in quel momento, ho tirato fuori badoo perchè nella pratica è stato fino ad ora l'unico modo per avere appuntamenti veri tutto li, per avere risultati e non fantasie


che cosa intendi per appuntamenti veri?
come mi pare di averti già consigliato in passato, la ragazza giusta sicuramente passerà dalle tue parti, e tu in quel momento te ne accorgerai.
non ti conviene cercare per forza "la tipa", piuttosto ti consiglio di allargare la tua cerchia di amicizie (magari anche al di fuori della grotta) per avere qualche occasione in più per farti apprezzare per quello che sei.
la ricerca affannata di una ragazza non ti porta a nulla.... per cui segui il consiglio di qualche forumista.....


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che intendi?Con te?Io a risico sono bravo,ma con le donne evito.


Ultimamente eviti le donne come se fosse una missione :rotfl:


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> anche questa l'ho già sentita e un po ci credo, anche se va in conflitto col principio generale che se non fai nulla per per cambiare le cose quelle non cambiano e se non dimostri di cercare magari dai l'idea che non cerchi perchè non ha bisogno per vari motivi, comunque non sto facendo questa attività intensiva


forse c'è un fraintendimento...
tu non devi cercare, sicuramente tra le amicizie nascerà una simpatia che potrà tradursi poi, in qualcosa di più importante


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ultimamente eviti le donne come se fosse una missione :rotfl:


E non pensa nemmeno più al culo.

Temo l'Apocalisse.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ultimamente eviti le donne come se fosse una missione :rotfl:


Mi adeguo.Algide loro,algido io.


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ultimamente *eviti le donne *come se fosse una missione :rotfl:



sarà la compagnia del calcetto...... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> E non pensa nemmeno più al culo.
> 
> Temo l'Apocalisse.


Ecco.Non ho scritto sta cosa.Io ho espresso solo il mio pensiero.Penso che un cultore del culo dovrebbe rivolgere le sue attenzioni ai trans invece che alle donne...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non pensa nemmeno più al culo.
> 
> Temo l'Apocalisse.


Anche io


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si ma se tu sei alla ricerca, non trovi.
> dammi retta, pensa ad altro. Pensa a trovare lavoro, pensa a farti nuovi amici.
> Noi donne lo sentiamo quando uno è in cerca, e non ci piace, c'è tutta una mia teoria basata su Darwin dietro che non ti sto a dire. Ma non ci piace. Fidati.


lo posso menare?   solo un pochettino?


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo posso menare?   solo un pochettino?


....è un bravo ragazzo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi adeguo.Algide loro,algido io.


Sto Algida te lo dovrò offrire  Prima o poi


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> sarà la compagnia del calcetto...... :rotfl:


L'hanno traviato :facepalm:  Speriamo si dia al ping pong :carneval:


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'hanno traviato :facepalm:  Speriamo si dia al ping pong :carneval:


anche tu però...... offrirgli "l'algida" in questo modo...........


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto Algida te lo dovrò offrire  Prima o poi


Mi farebbe piacere.Se dovessi superare la timidezza e l'imbarazzo.


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo posso menare?   solo un pochettino?


:rotfl:No:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*NO*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'hanno traviato :facepalm:  Speriamo si dia al ping pong :carneval:


No.Mi hanno fatto riflettere....


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi farebbe piacere.Se dovessi superare la timidezza e l'imbarazzo.


speriamo che non la superi la timidezza, così magari posso leccarlo io l'algida  :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> anche tu però...... offrirgli "l'algida" in questo modo...........


non sono romantica  che ci posso fa?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi farebbe piacere.Se dovessi superare la timidezza e l'imbarazzo.


Divento vecchia :rotfl: Mi sa...


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non sono romantica  che ci posso fa?


beh.... c'è modo e modo..... un po di poesia..... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> non sono romantica  che ci posso fa?


Sarei estremamente sorpreso.Al limite dello svenimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.Mi hanno fatto riflettere....


E se tu rifletti, so cazzi ...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> beh.... c'è modo e modo..... un po di poesia..... :rotfl:


non mi rimproverare ... semmai suggerisci


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2015)

Beata gioventù


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E se tu rifletti, so cazzi ...



Tanto...!Un più uno in meno....fanno tiro a segno con il mio culo...e vincono sempre loro.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarei estremamente sorpreso.Al limite dello svenimento.


Ci manca che svieni e siamo a posto :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Insomma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci manca che svieni e siamo a posto :rotfl:



Embè,le circostanze ci sarebbero tutte.


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non mi rimproverare ... semmai suggerisci


non siamo mica a scuola che ti devo suggerire...... 
piuttosto ti posso far vedere...... :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto...!Un più uno in meno....fanno tiro a segno con il mio culo...e vincono sempre loro.


:risata:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè,le circostanze ci sarebbero tutte.


addirittura


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non siamo mica a scuola che ti devo suggerire......
> piuttosto ti posso far vedere...... :rotfl:


ah non sei un compagnuccio  che suggerisce ma sei il maestro !!! Anvedi


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah non sei un compagnuccio  che suggerisce ma sei il maestro !!! Anvedi


ma che maestro...... ho un sacco di cose da imparare........


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo posso menare? solo un pochettino?


forse sarebbe più utile che usassi io la frusta


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> se gioco io sicuro che vengo frainteso, perchè non ho mai giocato e le regole non le conosco


Allora come procede il tutto?chi hai arpionato?La libraia ti sorride?incomincia a girarti dall'altra parte...:rotfl: un giorno la saluti con un cenno,un giorno ignorala....


----------



## Bender (27 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora come procede il tutto?chi hai arpionato?La libraia ti sorride?incomincia a girarti dall'altra parte...:rotfl: *un giorno la saluti con un cenno,un giorno ignorala*....


ma come ora che sa che esisto e mi considera
che poi è sempre fidanzata eh, e poi ora che faccio anche i pomeriggi è parecchio che non vado in libreria e quando vado tante volte non c'è, senza volerlo ci sono molto meno.


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> ma come ora che sa che esisto e mi considera
> che poi è sempre fidanzata eh, e poi ora che faccio anche i pomeriggi è parecchio che non vado in libreria e quando vado tante volte non c'è, senza volerlo ci sono molto meno.


SI,proprio ora....!Ci sei e non ci sei.Ti scrivo in privato....:rotfler ovvi motivi...


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma come ora che *sa che esisto e mi considera*
> che poi è sempre fidanzata eh, e poi ora che faccio anche i pomeriggi è parecchio che non vado in libreria e quando vado tante volte non c'è, senza volerlo ci sono molto meno.


perchè ti saluta?


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2015)

*mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> ma come ora che sa che esisto e mi considera
> che poi è sempre fidanzata eh, e poi ora che faccio anche i pomeriggi è parecchio che non vado in libreria e quando vado tante volte non c'è, senza volerlo ci sono molto meno.


Dare certezze ad una donna che ti interessa....è la cosa più stupida che tu possa fare.


----------



## drusilla (27 Maggio 2015)

http://elviajero.elpais.com/elviaje...4751_847139.html#1432554751_847139_1432555020


Bender allenati, questi buchi ti aspettano


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dare certezze ad una donna che ti interessa....è la cosa più stupida che tu possa fare.


...all'inizio. Tu non specifichi mai la dimensione temporale, poi Bender fa casino.


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...all'inizio. Tu non specifichi mai la dimensione temporale, poi Bender fa casino.


Eh certo...parliamo della libraia.Posso darle del tu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo...parliamo della libraia.Posso darle del tu?


a me o alla libraia?


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me o alla libraia?


A lei sbriciolata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A lei sbriciolata.


è tua facoltà figliUolo. 
Comunque io non vorrei spaventare Bender ma la libraia secondo me è tipo da sculacciata a tradimento.
Le libraie leggono molto, si informano, hanno curiosità...


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è tua facoltà figliUolo.
> Comunque io non vorrei spaventare Bender ma la libraia secondo me è tipo da sculacciata a tradimento.
> Le libraie leggono molto, si informano, hanno curiosità...


Prima derll'anal durante o dopo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prima derll'anal durante o dopo?


prima sicuro, durante bisognerebbe vedere. Dopo no, fa trucido.


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prima sicuro, durante bisognerebbe vedere. *Dopo no, fa trucido.*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (27 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> http://elviajero.elpais.com/elviaje...4751_847139.html#1432554751_847139_1432555020
> 
> 
> Bender allenati, questi buchi ti aspettano


guarda c,è gente ex allievi del corso che sono tornati con un gruppo dalla cina dove pare  abbiano censito una delle grotte più grandi se non la più grande attuale che esista, robe che ti spaventi solo a vedere le foto


----------



## Bender (27 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prima derll'anal durante o dopo?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prima sicuro, durante bisognerebbe vedere. Dopo no, fa trucido.


ma non avete capito che ragazze mi piacciono
non mi sembra proprio il tipo da come si presenta
comunque esco sempre tardi dl corso e ormai non ci passo più di li almeno per un bel pò, forse il sabato, ma c'è uno si e l'altro no e comunque è impegnata, e un saluto non mi rappresenta niente


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ma non avete capito che ragazze mi piacciono
> non mi sembra proprio il tipo da come si presenta
> comunque esco sempre tardi dl corso e ormai non ci passo più di li almeno per un bel pò, forse il sabato, ma c'è uno si e l'altro no e comunque è impegnata, e un saluto non mi rappresenta niente



Sederino?pregiudicato?impavido?estroverso?elusivo?generoso?affabile?espansivo?avido?empatico?


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non avete capito che ragazze mi piacciono
> non mi sembra proprio il tipo da come si presenta
> comunque esco sempre tardi dl corso e ormai non ci passo più di li almeno per un bel pò, forse il sabato, ma c'è uno si e l'altro no e comunque è impegnata, e un saluto non mi rappresenta niente


Ma dai su...che ragazze ti piacciono?!


----------



## Bender (27 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dai su...che ragazze ti piacciono?!


sai che a pensarci bene non lo so, direi tranquille, acqua e sapone, non fissate con discoteche o locali eleganti, ma tranquille più da pub e pizzerie,non lo so sinceramente non lo so, ma mi ci devo sentire a mio agio, ora ho in testa una sola persona come riferimento, che è la mia ex, ma so che è sbagliatissimo


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sai che a pensarci bene non lo so, direi tranquille, acqua e sapone, non fissate con discoteche o locali eleganti, ma tranquille più da pub e pizzerie,non lo so sinceramente non lo so, ma mi ci devo sentire a mio agio, ora ho in testa una sola persona come riferimento, che è la mia ex, ma so che è sbagliatissimo


Benny...io sono tranquilla, acqua e sapone, non sono fissata con le discoteche (ma permettono gran cose... ), preferisco di gran lunga il pub, ma la schiaffeggiata sul culo non mi sconvolge, anzi...
Tu devi cercare di uscire da schemi che ti sei fatto e che non so come e perché ti sei fatto tra l'altro.


----------



## Spot (27 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benny...io sono tranquilla, acqua e sapone, non sono fissata con le discoteche (ma permettono gran cose... ), preferisco di gran lunga il pub, ma la schiaffeggiata sul culo non mi sconvolge, anzi...
> Tu devi cercare di uscire da schemi che ti sei fatto e che non so come e perché ti sei fatto tra l'altro.


Mah.. secondo me è più che altro una visione un po' "adolescenziale" del mondo femminile.


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mah.. secondo me è più che altro una visione un po' "adolescenziale" del mondo femminile.


Giusto un po'...


----------



## Bender (27 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benny...io sono tranquilla, acqua e sapone, non sono fissata con le discoteche (ma permettono gran cose... ), preferisco di gran lunga il pub, ma la schiaffeggiata sul culo non mi sconvolge, anzi...
> Tu devi cercare di uscire da *schemi che ti sei fatto* e che non so come e perché ti sei fatto tra l'altro.


perchè erano modi di vedere di una persona che mi stava tanto a cuore e avevo imparato a conoscere bene.
comunque anche senza che parli di come sono, si nota lo stesso,e sta cosa fa cambiare atteggiamento alle persone del sesso opposto come avessi la peste, ecco perchè poi resto solo, l'ho visto che è poco


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sai che a pensarci bene non lo so, direi tranquille, acqua e sapone, non fissate con discoteche o locali eleganti, ma tranquille più da pub e pizzerie,non lo so sinceramente non lo so, ma mi ci devo sentire a mio agio, ora ho in testa una sola persona come riferimento, che è la mia ex, ma so che è sbagliatissimo


la prossima volta che nomini la tua ex, ti gonfio sul serio


----------



## Spot (27 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prossima volta che nomini la tua ex, ti gonfio sul serio


T'aiuto.


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> perchè erano modi di vedere di una persona che mi stava tanto a cuore e avevo imparato a conoscere bene.
> comunque anche senza che parli di come sono, si nota lo stesso,e sta cosa fa cambiare atteggiamento alle persone del sesso opposto come avessi la peste, ecco perchè poi resto solo, l'ho visto che è poco


Non è che si nota come sei, che fondamentalmente sei un bravo ragazzo cresciuto forse sotto una campana di vetro, con una ragazza in una coppia che a voi evidentemente stava bene, ma che secondo me aveva in realtà diversi problemi.
Quello che una donna nota è la "fame", tu non dai importanza alla persona quanto alla voglia di rimetterti in una storia...e che sia una storia d'ammmmore. Tu sei il classico ragazzo innamorato dell'amore.
E credimi, è una stronzata grande come una casa!
Nessuno ti obbliga a fare cose che non ti senti di fare, di buttarti in becerissime relazioni sessuali, di attaccare una a un muro una sera in discoteca, tu c'hai da rimanere quello che sei, ma il mio consiglio è non cercare una storia, ma cominciare a conoscere gente e soprattutto cercare di stare bene per i fatti tuoi. Che il resto viene di conseguenza, ma davvero.


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Beder*



Bender ha detto:


> perchè erano modi di vedere di una persona che mi stava tanto a cuore e avevo imparato a conoscere bene.
> comunque anche senza che parli di come sono, si nota lo stesso,e sta cosa fa cambiare atteggiamento alle persone del sesso opposto come avessi la peste, ecco perchè poi resto solo, l'ho visto che è poco


Caro mattia,vorrei vedere le donne e il mondo con i tuoi occhi,con la tua verginità mentale...!Non provo più interesse per nulla,le donne non mi attirano più, il mondo non mi sorprende minimamente,sono un cerino che è bruciato troppo velocemente,asettico a tutto.
Caro mattia ricorda:meglio fingersi acrobati che sentirsi dei nani....!


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro mattia,vorrei vedere le donne e il mondo con i tuoi occhi,con la tua verginità mentale...!Non provo più interesse per nulla,*le donne non mi attirano più*, il mondo non mi sorprende minimamente,sono un cerino che è bruciato troppo velocemente,asettico a tutto.
> Caro mattia ricorda:meglio fingersi acrobati che sentirsi dei nani....!


uno in meno........


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> uno in meno........


La sincerità paga sempre.


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La sincerità paga sempre.



sicuramente!


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sicuramente!


beato te che provi ancora interesse,io non mi giro neanche più a guardarle,mi infastidiscono i loro sguardi,mi arrecano quasi nocumento.


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> beato te che provi ancora interesse,io non mi giro neanche più a guardarle,mi infastidiscono i loro sguardi,mi arrecano quasi nocumento.


vedi amico mio, io provo ancora interesse per loro, mentre il problema è che loro non provano interesse per me


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> beato te che provi ancora interesse,io non mi giro neanche più a guardarle,mi infastidiscono i loro sguardi,mi arrecano quasi nocumento.


Com'è la faccia di uno che prova nocumento ?


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Com'è la faccia di uno che prova nocumento ?


Assente,soffusamente assente,avulso dal contesto,fuori dal gioco,algido.Chissà se avete la profondità di capire la mia interiorità.


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> vedi amico mio, io provo ancora interesse per loro, mentre il problema è che loro non provano interesse per me


A me disturbano i loro sguardi sporchi....


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me disturbano i loro sguardi sporchi....


su questo pensiero, hai ragione....
si, ti guardano in un modo strano, quasi volessero chiederti qualcosa, un qualcosa che ovviamente in quel momento non si può dare........ capisci a me!


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> su questo pensiero, hai ragione....
> si, ti guardano in un modo strano, quasi volessero chiederti qualcosa, un qualcosa che ovviamente in quel momento non si può dare........ capisci a me!


Si,ma vado oltre...mi disturbano proprio.Vorrei solo essere lasciato solo con il mio io.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assente,soffusamente assente,avulso dal contesto,fuori dal gioco,algido.Chissà se avete la profondità di capire la mia interiorità.


Io la capisco tutta, semplicemente mi aggiorno


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io la capisco tutta, semplicemente mi aggiorno


Grazie,almeno mi sento più compreso.Grazie per la tua fraterna e umana condivisione.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,almeno mi sento più compreso.Grazie per la tua fraterna e umana condivisione.


così fraterna che ti :abbraccio:


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> così fraterna che ti :abbraccio:


Grazie.Veramente.Apprezzo molto e so che tu hai capito.Sono quasi commosso.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie.Veramente.Apprezzo molto e so che tu hai capito.Sono quasi commosso.


Vedrò di farti commuovere del tutto


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedrò di farti commuovere del tutto


Ci sei riuscita,grazie ancora.Fraterna amica,non puoi fare più di questo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sai che a pensarci bene non lo so, direi tranquille, acqua e sapone, non fissate con discoteche o locali eleganti, *ma tranquille più da pub e pizzerie*,non lo so sinceramente non lo so, ma mi ci devo sentire a mio agio, ora ho in testa una sola persona come riferimento, che è la mia ex, ma so che è sbagliatissimo





Nicka ha detto:


> Non è che si nota come sei, che fondamentalmente sei un bravo ragazzo cresciuto forse sotto una campana di vetro, con una ragazza in una coppia* che a voi evidentemente stava bene*, ma che secondo me aveva in realtà diversi problemi.
> Quello che una donna nota è la "fame", *tu non dai importanza alla persona quanto alla voglia di rimetterti in una storia*...e che sia una storia d'ammmmore. Tu sei il classico ragazzo innamorato dell'amore.
> E credimi, è una stronzata grande come una casa!
> Nessuno ti obbliga a fare cose che non ti senti di fare, di buttarti in becerissime relazioni sessuali, di attaccare una a un muro una sera in discoteca, tu c'hai da rimanere quello che sei, ma il mio consiglio è non cercare una storia, ma cominciare a conoscere gente e soprattutto cercare di stare bene per i fatti tuoi. Che il resto viene di conseguenza, ma davvero.


neretti:
1) prova con una pizzaiola
2) mica tanto, visto cosa combinava e quello che ha detto alla fine..
3) io non ci trovo nulla di romantico


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è che si nota come sei, che fondamentalmente sei un bravo ragazzo cresciuto forse sotto una campana di vetro, con una ragazza in una coppia che a voi evidentemente stava bene, ma che secondo me aveva in realtà diversi problemi.
> Quello che una donna nota è la "fame", tu non dai importanza alla persona quanto alla voglia di rimetterti in una storia...e che sia una storia d'ammmmore. Tu sei il classico ragazzo innamorato dell'amore.
> E credimi, è una stronzata grande come una casa!
> Nessuno ti obbliga a fare cose che non ti senti di fare,* di buttarti in becerissime relazioni sessuali, di attaccare una a un muro una sera in discoteca,* tu c'hai da rimanere quello che sei, ma il mio consiglio è non cercare una storia, ma cominciare a conoscere gente e soprattutto cercare di stare bene per i fatti tuoi. Che il resto viene di conseguenza, ma davvero.


sono sicuro che anche se provassi, e non ho idea di come fare, non andrebbe comunque a buon fine,ci ho pensato sai alle relazioni occasionali, tanto per avere comunque qualcuna vicino, ma mi beccano subito in chat e fuori mi beccherebbero ancora prima, poi oggi è uscito della mia relazione con quelli del corso, non ti dico le facce:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sono sicuro che anche se provassi, e non ho idea di come fare, non andrebbe comunque a buon fine,ci ho pensato sai alle relazioni occasionali, tanto per avere comunque qualcuna vicino, ma mi beccano subito in chat e fuori mi beccherebbero ancora prima,* poi oggi è uscito della mia relazione con quelli del corso, non ti dico le facce*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non ti hanno chiuso la botola della grotta dove ti eri calato??


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non ti hanno chiuso la botola della grotta dove ti eri calato??


ma non il corso speleo, ci mancava và,no li sono molto bravi ma sono quasi tutti più grandi di mè.
il corso formativo dico, quello intensivo che mi dura tutta l'estata per amministratore di palazzi intelligenti.
li sono quasi tutti poco più che ventenni e nelle pause si va a spiaggia e parlano, e sono uscite parecchie cose, tipo che un paio avevano storie con donne sposate più grandi di 10 o più anni di loro e altre cose, poi sono arrivati a me e ho detto come sono:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,è andata un po come qui sul forum, tutti all'inizio increduli, però sentendo tante storie capisci di essere davvero l'eccezione, e che è difficile trovare qulcuno di simile e compatibile a te e questo è davvero difficile da accettare, non so davvero come portarmi in pari


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender tu sei un genio del male! mi viene una voglia matta di farti da nave scuola... [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] 

Poi ci penso bene ma l'attimo mi è venuto.  E che cazzo


----------



## Alessandra (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender tu sei un genio del male! mi viene una voglia matta di farti da nave scuola... [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15]
> 
> Poi ci penso bene ma l'attimo mi è venuto.  E che cazzo


:rotfl::rotfl:
ahahaha!  Mitica!


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender tu sei un genio del male! mi viene una voglia matta di farti da nave scuola... [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15]
> 
> Poi ci penso bene ma l'attimo mi è venuto.  E che cazzo


ma che genio del male sono sincero. io ora non so se quelli del corso essendo in gruppo abbiano fatto come alla cena di oscuro, nel senso efetto domino parla uno e l'altro rilancia, ma non mi sembrava, quando poi ho detto che io durante il periodo che sono stato insieme alla mia ex non commentavo e nemmeno guardavo le altre tutti all'unanimità anche le ragazze, mi hanno dato dello stano, dicendo che sia normale, nel senso che anche i loro fidanzati commentavano con loro presenti e a loro non dava fastidio, questo insieme ad altri atteggiamenti mi hanno etichettato come il bigotto rigido.
c'è da dire che ora a parlare giorno per giorno sono un pò più sciolto.
tanto siamo lontani, non è fattibile, a mè basterebbe anche poter vedere una persona e parlarci un po faccia a faccia, e condividere alcuni momenti della giornata


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma che genio del male sono sincero. io ora non so se quelli del corso essendo in gruppo abbiano fatto come alla cena di oscuro, nel senso efetto domino parla uno e l'altro rilancia, ma non mi sembrava, quando poi ho detto che io durante il periodo che sono stato insieme alla mia ex non commentavo e nemmeno guardavo le altre tutti all'unanimità anche le ragazze, *mi hanno dato dello stano, dicendo che sia normale, nel senso che anche i loro fidanzati commentavano con loro presenti e a loro non dava fastidio, questo insieme ad altri atteggiamenti mi hanno etichettato come il bigotto rigido*.
> c'è da dire che ora a parlare giorno per giorno sono un pò più sciolto.
> tanto siamo lontani, non è fattibile, a mè basterebbe anche poter vedere una persona e parlarci un po faccia a faccia, e condividere alcuni momenti della giornata


Drusì.. ci sta a prova'

Riguardo al neretto: è una delle cose meno bigotte che ti abbia sentito dire.
Anzi, soprattutto in alcune fasi di una relazione è cosa normale. E molto bella quando succede.
In questi casi dovresti esser più convinto del fatto tuo e arrivare a capire che chi ti ha etichettato come "strano" l'ha fatto per una forma di cameratismo giocoso.


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender tu sei un genio del male! mi viene una voglia matta di farti da nave scuola... [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15]
> 
> Poi ci penso bene ma l'attimo mi è venuto.  E che cazzo


Drusi!!!!!


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Drusi!!!!!


Quoto [emoji33]


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Drusi!!!!!


Questo ragazzo ci provoca reazione strane, mi dovresti capire[emoji41]


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Questo ragazzo ci provoca reazione strane, mi dovresti capire[emoji41]


Io posso capire tante cose...ma questa... 

Oddio, tu al Benny gli faresti un gran bene eh... 
Mò si scopre che è tutta tattica...


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2015)

Mi fate paura


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io posso capire tante cose...ma questa...
> 
> Oddio, tu al Benny gli faresti un gran bene eh...
> Mò si scopre che è tutta tattica...


Se è tattica ci ha fregato tutti! Un genio davvero[emoji41] 
È stato un attimo di pensiero stupendo... ma non ci vado con yougurtini dell'età di mio nipote, no no...


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se è tattica ci ha fregato tutti! Un genio davvero[emoji41]
> È stato un attimo di pensiero stupendo... ma non ci vado con yougurtini dell'età di mio nipote, no no...


Bè...è un trentenne dai...non è così piccolino!!!


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi fate paura


In effetti è preoccupante la questione...


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè...è un trentenne dai...non è così piccolino!!!


Mi nipote ha 27... sorella precoce[emoji2]


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se è tattica ci ha fregato tutti! Un genio davvero[emoji41]
> È stato un attimo di pensiero stupendo... ma non ci vado con yougurtini dell'età di mio nipote, no no...


all'ora è tutta la vita che faccio tattica.
ma che stress, non hai idea di cosa vuol dire non essere mai creduti, dover dimostrare ogni volta di essere in buona fede, che devo fare per farmi credere?
se fosse tattica non mi sentirei così fuori posto,e poi che tattica sarebbe che non funzina assolutamente, perchè allontana le persone dai.
poi mi spieghi l'analogia tra yougurt e persone giovani mica la capisco


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> all'ora è tutta la vita che faccio tattica.
> ma che stress, non hai idea di cosa vuol dire non essere mai creduti, dover dimostrare ogni volta di essere in buona fede, che devo fare per farmi credere?


Ma no schiocchino! relax.... ti crediamo, sappiamo che sei autentico!


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma no schiocchino! relax.... ti crediamo, sappiamo che sei autentico!


e meno male che se no mi toccava mettere una carellata di foto cronologiche dei mie 14 anni con lei per dimostare che sono stato solo con lei


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e meno male che se no mi toccava mettere una carellata di foto cronologiche dei mie 14 anni con lei per dimostare che sono stato solo con lei


Dio ce ne scampi!!!


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e meno male che se no mi toccava mettere una carellata di foto cronologiche dei mie 14 anni con lei per dimostare che sono stato solo con lei


no grazie


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dio ce ne scampi!!!





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> no grazie


va bè era per dire, non mi veniva in mente altro


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> va bè era per dire, non mi veniva in mente altro


Ma perché pensi di non essere creduto?Perché non leggi l'ironia nelle cose che vengono scritte?


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Ao*

Non rompete erca...all'amico mio....


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non rompete erca...all'amico mio....


Io a Benny gli dico e gli faccio tutto quello che voglio...


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Oh*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io a Benny gli dico e gli faccio tutto quello che voglio...


guarda che ve rimando oscuro 2....!


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perché pensi di non essere creduto?Perché non leggi l'ironia nelle cose che vengono scritte?


non lo so a volte mi sembrate serie, poi oggi non ti dico le batutte del gruppo del corso, ancora adesso sul gruppo di whats app, sul fatto che vado in grotta e i doppi sensi, mi sembrava di essere sul forum.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non rompete erca...all'amico mio....


Ah eccoti !!! sei rinsavito bene


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah eccoti !!! sei rinsavito bene


Non è vero....invece di scrivere "er cazzo" ha scritti erca"...non,non è ancora lui...


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah eccoti !!! sei rinsavito bene



Ma quanto mi stava sul cazzo quello....:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto mi stava sul cazzo quello....:rotfl:


Bentornato


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto mi stava sul cazzo quello....:rotfl:


Fiuuuu...adesso si è  ripreso...


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> guarda che ve rimando oscuro 2....!


Lo gradirei grazie...


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo so a volte mi sembrate serie, poi oggi non ti dico le batutte del gruppo del corso, ancora adesso sul gruppo di whats app, sul fatto che vado in grotta e i doppi sensi, mi sembrava di essere sul forum.


Io sono sempre seria, anche quando scherzo...


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono sempre seria, anche quando scherzo...


quindi vuol dire che pensi che sia tutta una tecnica
come faccio a caricare un file audio qui, così vi faccio sentire come mi prendono per il culo su whats app
ho provato come allegato ma mi da errore


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2015)

ironia, questa grande misteriosa sconosciuta.


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> quindi vuol dire che pensi che sia tutta una tecnica
> come faccio a caricare un file audio qui, così vi faccio sentire come mi prendono per il culo su whats app
> ho provato come allegato ma mi da errore


Che sia una tecnica lo spero!!! 
Ma so che non è così...


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ironia, questa grande misteriosa sconosciuta.


Non è per tutti...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto mi stava sul cazzo quello....:rotfl:


Perfettino  era un po' troppo perfettino


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perfettino  era un po' troppo perfettino



A te te piacevaaa:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te te piacevaaa:up:


Ma no troppo perfettino ti ho detto


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*ciao*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Bentornato



Ciao...:rotfl:!Qualche bel culo in giro?


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no troppo perfettino ti ho detto


Ecco,perfettino...eravate una bella coppia.


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao...:rotfl:!Qualche bel culo in giro?


oggi a spiaggia con quelli del gruppo ti ho pensato, c'è un ragazzo che è il più sfacciato del gruppo ha 22 anni, risponde sempre ai docenti del tipo prof non ci sto più dentro facciamo pausa
oggi a spiaggia si mette a fissare donne molto più grandi di lui fa commenti vari e poi dice scusate ma sono fissato con i culi è un osessione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, poi mi dice se una sera esci a bere con mè ti ritrovano devastato ti sistemo io


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,perfettino...eravate una bella coppia.


Ah si si sicuro


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> oggi a spiaggia con quelli del gruppo ti ho pensato, c'è un ragazzo che è il più sfacciato del gruppo ha 22 anni, risponde sempre ai docenti del tipo prof non ci sto più dentro facciamo pausa
> oggi a spiaggia si mette a fissare donne molto più grandi di lui fa commenti vari e poi dice scusate ma sono fissato con i culi è un osessione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, poi mi dice se una sera esci a bere con mè ti ritrovano devastato ti sistemo io


Mattia,per me i culi sono un capitolo chiuso!:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia,per me i culi sono un capitolo chiuso!:rotfl:


va bè hai un sacco di bei ricordi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
comunque non ci credo mica tanto, se riuscivo a caricare un file audio te lo facevo sentire


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> va bè hai un sacco di bei ricordi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> comunque non ci credo mica tanto, se riuscivo a caricare un file audio te lo facevo sentire



Devo fare il bravo.E farò il bravo....!


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo fare il bravo.E farò il bravo....!


il motivo lo sapremo mai?


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> il motivo lo sapremo mai?


Un bel culo....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un bel culo....


Amen


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Amen


Ma chi ci crede?:rotfl:


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il motivo lo sapremo mai?


tu non c'eri alla cena con la squadra di calcetto..... :rotfl:


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> tu non c'eri alla cena con la squadra di calcetto..... :rotfl:


ho letto. e l'idea che mi son fatto e che sia vero, e che se venivano mal giudicati la buttavano sullo scherzo.
in un servizio delle iene su quelli che si fanno il trapianto di capelli c'era uno che parlava di vari livelli
dal minuto 2,50
http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/iene/puntata/lucci-la-vacanza-dei-capelli_515455.html


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho letto. e l'idea che mi son fatto e che sia vero, e che se venivano mal giudicati la buttavano sullo scherzo.
> in un servizio delle iene su quelli che si fanno il trapianto di capelli c'era uno che parlava di vari livelli
> dal minuto 2,50
> http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/iene/puntata/lucci-la-vacanza-dei-capelli_515455.html


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mi nipote ha 27... sorella precoce[emoji2]


comunque quest'anno ne faccio 32, sono 5 in più


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque quest'anno ne faccio 32, sono 5 in più


Ti mozzico le orecchie!!


----------



## Bender (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti mozzico le orecchie!!


perchè?


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> perchè?


Che fai le faccine fashion e poi non combini nulla!!! Te le mozzico!!!


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque quest'anno ne faccio 32, sono 5 in più


Vive da solo in Svezia mentre lavora (team manager) per la Volvo[emoji41]


----------



## perplesso (28 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e meno male che se no mi toccava mettere una carellata di foto cronologiche dei mie 14 anni con lei per dimostare che sono stato solo con lei


ragazze,voltatevi di là e tappatevi le orecchie.

io ora a questo rintronato gli faccio male.


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ragazze,voltatevi di là e tappatevi le orecchie.
> 
> io ora a questo rintronato gli faccio male.


Io sono a livello cannibalismo...


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Vive da solo in Svezia mentre lavora (team manager) per la Volvo[emoji41]


In gamba cavoli!


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> In gamba cavoli!


Si ma dolcissimo e tranquillisimo. Siete una bella generazione. Ce la fate ce la fate[emoji2]


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> il motivo lo sapremo mai?


Perchè  è giusto così.


----------



## banshee (29 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi a spiaggia con quelli del gruppo ti ho pensato, c'è un ragazzo che è il più sfacciato del gruppo ha 22 anni, risponde sempre ai docenti del tipo prof non ci sto più dentro facciamo pausa
> oggi a spiaggia si mette a fissare donne molto più grandi di lui fa commenti vari e poi dice scusate ma sono fissato con i culi è un osessione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, poi mi dice se una sera esci a bere con mè ti ritrovano devastato ti sistemo io


buongiorno Bender!! vatte a fa un giro con questo tipo, da retta a me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
almeno ti fai due risate...

su ciò che tu sai, sto quasi alla fine, ne mancano 3, sto alla riserva indiana, ma tipo stavo così: :scared:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno Bender!! vatte a fa un giro con questo tipo, da retta a me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> almeno ti fai due risate...
> 
> su ciò che tu sai, sto quasi alla fine, ne mancano 3, sto alla riserva indiana, ma tipo stavo così: :scared:


Si,bisognerebbe rappresentare a mattia che oscuro non è proprio così.Ho avuto la fissa per il sedere ok,ma era più una questione goliardica,mattia ha una visione un pò distorta della mia persona.Insomma,sono un ometto composto,un pò brillante,ma non sfacciato,nn è che vado in giro,a guardare chiappe in ogni dove.


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,bisognerebbe rappresentare a mattia che oscuro non è proprio così.Ho avuto la fissa per il sedere ok,ma era più una questione goliardica,mattia ha una visione un pò distorta della mia persona.Insomma,sono un ometto composto,un pò brillante,ma non sfacciato,nn è che vado in giro,a guardare chiappe in ogni dove.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gas,povero mattia..:rotfl:si pensa che veramente sono il pacciani del culo.Insomma,si estremizza un pò. Ho e ho avuto determinate fisse,ma ci sta,insomma sono una personcina a modo,sono stato un pò traviato,sono stato abusato è violentato psicologicamente,ma a chi non è successo?
Mattia mi vede un pò....un pò...troppo stronzo.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Comunque,non puoi capire quanto mi stava sul cazzo quello di ieri,insopportabile,mi sono riletto,mi avreste dovuto mandare affanculo da subito,che pazienza che avete avuto....


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque,non puoi capire quanto mi stava sul cazzo quello di ieri,insopportabile,mi sono riletto,mi avreste dovuto mandare affanculo da subito,che pazienza che avete avuto....


In realtà eravamo preoccupati


----------



## banshee (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque,non puoi capire quanto mi stava sul cazzo *quello di ieri*,insopportabile,mi sono riletto,mi avreste dovuto mandare affanculo da subito,che pazienza che avete avuto....


guarda io l'ho proprio ignorato, sennò ci finivo a litigare, te lo dico :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> In realtà eravamo preoccupati


Insopportabile,però c'è un però.Adesso parla il mio lato femminile,sono sincera,a me un uomo così piacerebbe,composto,compassato,tutto di un pezzo,pregno di valori,intriso di principi,da donna fra i due sceglierei quello di ieri.Desta più curiosità,ha più carisma,antipatico,ma con il suo perchè.I gusti delle donne non li capirò mai.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insopportabile,però c'è un però.Adesso parla il mio lato femminile,sono sincera,a me un uomo così piacerebbe,composto,compassato,tutto di un pezzo,pregno di valori,intriso di principi,da donna fra i due sceglierei quello di ieri.Desta più curiosità,ha più carisma,antipatico,ma con il suo perchè.I gusti delle donne non li capirò mai.


Hai un lato femminile molto serioso


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> guarda io l'ho proprio ignorato, sennò ci finivo a litigare, te lo dico :carneval:


Banshee,dovresti chiederti cosa c'è dietro.Da donna a me desterebbe più curiosità quello di ieri,oscuro sarà pure simpatico,dopo un pò rompe i coglioni.A livello d'attizzo,da donna a me prendeva più quello di ieri,onestamente.


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque,non puoi capire quanto mi stava sul cazzo quello di ieri,insopportabile,mi sono riletto,mi avreste dovuto mandare affanculo da subito,che pazienza che avete avuto....


infatti amico mio........


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insopportabile,però c'è un però.Adesso parla il mio lato femminile,sono sincera,a me un uomo così piacerebbe,composto,compassato,tutto di un pezzo,pregno di valori,intriso di principi,da donna fra i due sceglierei quello di ieri.Desta più curiosità,ha più carisma,antipatico,ma con il suo perchè.I gusti delle donne non li capirò mai.


ma sai che palle.....


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai un lato femminile molto serioso


A me piace parlare,disquisire fra donne.Serioso?analitico semmai.:rotfl: Ho un lato femminile molto sviluppato.


----------



## banshee (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Banshee,dovresti chiederti cosa c'è dietro.Da donna a me desterebbe più curiosità quello di ieri,oscuro sarà pure simpatico,dopo un pò rompe i coglioni.A livello d'attizzo,da donna a me prendeva più quello di ieri,onestamente.


noioso e banale, scontato e deprimente. non provo alcuna curiosità per persone così, maschi o femmine che siano eh? 

non ho nemmeno un'amica così. non la reggerei :carneval:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piace parlare,disquisire fra donne.Serioso?analitico semmai.:rotfl: Ho un lato femminile molto sviluppato.


il tuo lato femminile è molto sviluppato nella parte alta o bassa?
per similitudine presumo che sia nella parte bassa...... na caverna......


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma sai che palle.....


Si,da uomo.Le donne sono diverse.Le donne le devi far ridere,dopo un pò  basta,poi rompi i coglioni no?non è che puoi sempre ridere gas.:rotfl: Poi dai con questo cazzo di sedere non era possibile.E su.:rotfl:A me quella cena ha cambiato..:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Insomma*



banshee ha detto:


> noioso e banale, scontato e deprimente. non provo alcuna curiosità per persone così, maschi o femmine che siano eh?
> 
> non ho nemmeno un'amica così. non la reggerei :carneval:


Sei un pò brusca nei tuoi giudizi.Noioso?banale?deprimente?e chi cazzo era bruna vespa?
Forse a te piace il tipo spiritoso,a me da donna,dopo un pò annoia,io poi voglio vedere,le serietà.Ripeto sono gusti...


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> il tuo lato femminile è molto sviluppato nella parte alta o bassa?
> per similitudine presumo che sia nella parte bassa...... na caverna......


Alta.Dai pure la storia delle dimensioni...mettiamoci un pietra su,un masso,era solo per scherzare,un modo goliardico e scehrzoso di affontare un problema.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piace parlare,disquisire fra donne.Serioso?analitico semmai.:rotfl: Ho un lato femminile molto sviluppato.


Ok quando andiamo a fare shopping insieme?


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alta.Dai pure la storia delle dimensioni...mettiamoci un pietra su,un masso,era solo per scherzare,un modo goliardico e scehrzoso di affontare un problema.


comunque benderino dovrebbe trascorrere un w.e. a Roma con te


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok quando andiamo a fare shopping insieme?


Sei seria?guarda che non sto scherzando,giuro,io adoro il mio lato femminile.:up:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok quando andiamo a fare shopping insieme?


furbetta.....
così la tua amica Oscuro paga....


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei seria?guarda che non sto scherzando,giuro,io adoro il mio lato femminile.:up:


ermafrodito


----------



## Eratò (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,da uomo.Le donne sono diverse.Le donne le devi far ridere,dopo un pò  basta,poi rompi i coglioni no?non è che puoi sempre ridere gas.:rotfl: Poi dai con questo cazzo di sedere non era possibile.E su.:rotfl:A me quella cena ha cambiato..:rotfl:


Avete mangiato pesante?Mai ordinare l'impepata di cozze ....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei seria?guarda che non sto scherzando,giuro,io adoro il mio lato femminile.:up:


va benissimo, vuoi mettere fare shopping con un uomo che ha la capacità di consigliare ( bene)


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> comunque benderino dovrebbe trascorrere un w.e. a Roma con te


A me piacerebbe trascorrerlo con voi .Tu,lecter,e mattia.Saprei dove portarvi....chiaramente io aspetterei fuori...non sono più cose per me,io credo che lecter impazzirebbe..finirebbe al tg 5 delle 8 con il culo di fuori...con cesara buonamici ad osservare le sue abnormi dimensioni....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> furbetta.....
> così la tua amica Oscuro paga....


No no la mia amica oscuro deve consigliare per pagare ci pensa MasterCard


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe trascorrerlo con voi .Tu,lecter,e mattia.Saprei dove portarvi....chiaramente io aspetterei fuori...non sono più cose per me,io credo che lecter impazzirebbe..finirebbe al tg 5 delle 8 con il culo di fuori...con cesara buonamici ad osservare le sue abnormi dimensioni....:rotfl:


Oddio :mexican:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe trascorrerlo con voi .Tu,lecter,e mattia.Saprei dove portarvi....chiaramente io aspetterei fuori...non sono più cose per me,io credo che lecter impazzirebbe..finirebbe al tg 5 delle 8 con il culo di fuori...con cesara buonamici ad osservare le sue abnormi dimensioni....:rotfl:


sono contento che tu mi metta sullo stesso piano di Mattia..........................................


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no la mia amica oscuro deve consigliare per pagare ci pensa MasterCard


Si,mi piacerebbe pure commentare gli uomini che passano....


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio :mexican:


Lecter è famoso per questo,è schivo,ma nel forum è cosa risaputa.


----------



## banshee (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un pò brusca nei tuoi giudizi.Noioso?banale?deprimente?e chi cazzo era bruna vespa?
> Forse a te piace il tipo spiritoso,a me da donna,dopo un pò annoia,io poi voglio vedere,le serietà.Ripeto sono gusti...


eh lo so, sono brusca, ma io vado per assoluti: o mi vai a genio da subito, o mi stai sul cazzo da subito.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sono contento che tu mi metta sullo stesso piano di Mattia..........................................


Ma no,saremmo un bel quartetto,credo che finiremmo o in carcere,o in ospedale....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,mi piacerebbe pure commentare gli uomini che passano....


le donne ?


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insopportabile,però c'è un però.Adesso parla il mio lato femminile,sono sincera,a me un uomo così piacerebbe,composto,compassato,tutto di un pezzo,pregno di valori,intriso di principi,da donna fra i due sceglierei quello di ieri.*Desta più curiosità,ha più carisma,antipatico,ma con il suo perchè.I gusti delle donne non li capirò mai.*


Sei serio?


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> eh lo so, sono brusca, ma io vado per assoluti: o mi vai a genio da subito, o mi stai sul cazzo da subito.


Da donna rispetto la tua posizione....!Però io quelli come oscuro prima maniera li eviterei.Troppo espansivi,troppo so tutto io,ripeto da donna preferisco il secondo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,saremmo un bel quartetto,credo che finiremmo o in carcere,o in ospedale....:rotfl:


O entrambi :rotfl:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,saremmo un bel quartetto,credo che finiremmo o in carcere,o in ospedale....:rotfl:


credi più in carcere....
così avremmo il tempo per allineare l'amico nostro


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei serio?


abbiamo tutti un lato femminile


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> abbiamo tutti un lato femminile


Anche io ho una buona fetta di lato maschile, ma Oscuro ha un'idea deviata di ciò che colpisce una donna...


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> le donne ?


No,le donne no,mi sembrerebbe inopportuno e indelicato.Sai fiammetta il problema di noi donne qual'è?siamo competitive,abbiamo sempre da dire sulle altre,su quelle belle poi...!Fra uomini c'è più cameratismo.E non sto scherzando.


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche io ho una buona fetta di lato maschile, ma Oscuro ha un'idea deviata di ciò che colpisce una donna...


sei un'ottima osservatrice :up:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,le donne no,mi sembrerebbe inopportuno e indelicato.Sai fiammetta il problema di noi donne qual'è?siamo competitive,abbiamo sempre da dire sulle altre,su quelle belle poi...!Fra uomini c'è più cameratismo.E non sto scherzando.


cameratismo un cazzo...... se mi trombi la donna ti faccio il culo :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,le donne no,mi sembrerebbe inopportuno e indelicato.Sai fiammetta il problema di noi donne qual'è?siamo competitive,abbiamo sempre da dire sulle altre,su quelle belle poi...!Fra uomini c'è più cameratismo.E non sto scherzando.





gas ha detto:


> cameratismo un cazzo...... se mi trobi la donna ti faccio il culo :rotfl:


Ti ha risposto gas :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Anche io ho una buona fetta di lato maschile, ma Oscuro ha un'idea deviata di ciò che colpisce una donna...


Da donna a donna....ma che dici?ma guarda che il tipo brillante dopo un pò scassa,io preferisco quello compassato ma stabile.Nicka oscuro un momento ride,l'altro riflette..ma dai che cazzo vuoi farci con uno così?


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*GAs*



gas ha detto:


> cameratismo un cazzo...... se mi trombi la donna ti faccio il culo :rotfl:


Gas tu estremizzi.


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da donna a donna....ma che dici?ma guarda che il tipo brillante dopo un pò scassa,io preferisco quello compassato ma stabile.Nicka oscuro un momento ride,l'altro riflette..*ma dai che cazzo vuoi farci con uno così?*


Ti devo rispondere?!


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas tu estremizzi.


dici?
per me sei bel paraculo.......


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,le donne no,mi sembrerebbe inopportuno e indelicato.Sai fiammetta *il problema di noi donne qual'è*?siamo competitive,abbiamo sempre da dire sulle altre,su quelle belle poi...!Fra uomini c'è più cameratismo.E non sto scherzando.


 mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sono perso qualcosa?


non credo...... 
l'ultima cena di Oscuro è stata un po indigesta per lui


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> dici?
> per me sei bel paraculo.......


Uffà...:rotfl:adesso sono paraculo?


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non credo......
> l'ultima cena di Oscuro è stata un po indigesta per lui


Non ha digerito i piselli...capita...son legumi...


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> mi sono perso qualcosa?


No,non fraintendete adesso.Parlavo del mio lato femminile...dai.:up:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ha digerito i piselli...capita...son legumi...


dici che ne ha presi molti? 

il solito ingordo


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non ha digerito i piselli...capita...son legumi...


Se li mangi....:rotfl:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non fraintendete adesso.Parlavo del mio lato femminile...dai.:up:


le donne solitamente usano andare in bagno accompagnate....

stai cercando una buona compagnia?

ariparaculo


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

il nuovo Oscuro e Mattia


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> le donne solitamente usano andare in bagno accompagnate....
> 
> stai cercando una buona compagnia?
> 
> ariparaculo


Non è così.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> il nuovo Oscuro e Mattia


Sono più carino.


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono più carino.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pensi sia paraculo davvero?:rotfl:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensi sia paraculo davvero?:rotfl:


solo un pochino....... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> solo un pochino....... :rotfl:


Ma si,l'importante è che sia fine a se stesso.:rotfl: Io con voi sto bene,e le forumiste per me sono tutte asessuate,che poi è il modo migliore di vivere il forum.
Perchè poi caro il mio gas diciamocelo,il rapporti fra uomo e donna si guastano sempre a causa del trombo.Questa è una considerazione seria e di spessore.Pensate quanto sarebbe sano,un rapporto uomo donna senza prerogative sessuali nel mezzo.Nessun giochino,nessun gochetto,nulla,rispetto dei ruoli e parità.Adesso chiudete gli occhi è riflettete,sbaglio?

Ragazzi seri:ma ci pensate mai?io ci sto pensando...sarebbe tutto meno inquinato,meno contaminato.


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non fraintendete adesso.Parlavo del mio lato femminile...dai.:up:


ah ecco :up:


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,l'importante è che sia fine a se stesso.:rotfl: Io con voi sto bene,*e le forumiste per me sono tutte asessuate,che poi è il modo migliore di vivere il forum.*
> Perchè poi caro il mio gas diciamocelo,il rapporti fra uomo e donna si guastano sempre a causa del trombo.Questa è una considerazione seria e di spessore.Pensate quanto sarebbe sano,un rapporto uomo donna senza prerogative sessuali nel mezzo.Nessun giochino,nessun gochetto,nulla,rispetto dei ruoli e parità.Adesso chiudete gli occhi è riflettete,sbaglio?
> 
> Ragazzi seri:ma ci pensate mai?io ci sto pensando...sarebbe tutto meno inquinato,meno contaminato.


si!


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,l'importante è che sia fine a se stesso.:rotfl: Io con voi sto bene,e le forumiste per me sono tutte asessuate,che poi è il modo migliore di vivere il forum.
> Perchè poi caro il mio gas diciamocelo,il rapporti fra uomo e donna si guastano sempre a causa del trombo.Questa è una considerazione seria e di spessore.Pensate quanto sarebbe sano,un rapporto uomo donna senza prerogative sessuali nel mezzo.Nessun giochino,nessun gochetto,nulla,rispetto dei ruoli e parità.Adesso chiudete gli occhi è riflettete,sbaglio?
> 
> Ragazzi seri:ma ci pensate mai?io ci sto pensando...sarebbe tutto meno inquinato,meno contaminato.


mah.....
io ho provato a chiudere gli occhi, ma mi sono visto di fronte una bella gnocca


----------



## banshee (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,l'importante è che sia fine a se stesso.:rotfl: *Io con voi sto bene,e le forumiste per me sono tutte asessuate,che poi è il modo migliore di vivere il forum.*
> Perchè poi caro il mio gas diciamocelo,il rapporti fra uomo e donna si guastano sempre a causa del trombo.Questa è una considerazione seria e di spessore.Pensate quanto sarebbe sano,un rapporto uomo donna senza prerogative sessuali nel mezzo.Nessun giochino,nessun gochetto,nulla,rispetto dei ruoli e parità.Adesso chiudete gli occhi è riflettete,sbaglio?
> 
> Ragazzi seri:ma ci pensate mai?io ci sto pensando...sarebbe tutto meno inquinato,meno contaminato.


anche perché.. chi ce lo dice che siamo veramente ciò che diciamo? chi vi dice che sono una donna? vabbè perché mi conoscono i romani, quindi ok... però un utente qualsiasi, che non si conosce nel mondo reale.. chi ti ha detto che è un uomo o una donna? quello che dice di sé? e vabbè GAC..


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> anche perché.. chi ce lo dice che siamo veramente ciò che diciamo? chi vi dice che sono una donna? vabbè perché mi conoscono i romani, quindi ok... però un utente qualsiasi, che non si conosce nel mondo reale.. chi ti ha detto che è un uomo o una donna? quello che dice di sé? e vabbè GAC..


Appunto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> si!


Tu mi capisci....qui passo per paraculo.Invece son sono un uomo onesto e morigerato.


----------



## Spot (29 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche perché.. chi ce lo dice che siamo veramente ciò che diciamo? chi vi dice che sono una donna? vabbè perché mi conoscono i romani, quindi ok... però un utente qualsiasi, che non si conosce nel mondo reale.. chi ti ha detto che è un uomo o una donna? quello che dice di sé? e vabbè GAC..


Io sono un uomo. Villoso e rozzo come pochi.


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo. Villoso e rozzo come pochi.



io sono una checca isterica :carneval: questi giorni poi...


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu mi capisci....qui passo per paraculo.Invece son sono un uomo onesto e morigerato.


Ne sono convinto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*No*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo. Villoso e rozzo come pochi.


Villoso forse ,rozzo mai.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto.


Grazie.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> io sono una checca isterica :carneval: questi giorni poi...


Buon giorno signora,oggi come andiamo?


----------



## banshee (29 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo. Villoso e rozzo come pochi.





drusilla ha detto:


> io sono una checca isterica :carneval: questi giorni poi...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io ho mandato mia sorella alla cena, in realtà sono un uomo anche io.


----------



## Spot (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Villoso forse ,rozzo mai.:rotfl:


Parla per te.


----------



## Spot (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> io sono una checca isterica :carneval: questi giorni poi...


Ahahahahah! Però me fai morì.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Parla per te.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno signora,oggi come andiamo?


il mio lato femminile è molto sviluppato, oggi poi... andiamo a comprare un po di scarpe insieme?


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Siii*



drusilla ha detto:


> il mio lato femminile è molto sviluppato, oggi poi... andiamo a comprare un po di scarpe insieme?


Tre donne che bello....!Però non parliamo di donne ma di uomini,mi piace discorsi di uomini fra donne.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender tu sei un genio del male! mi viene una voglia matta di farti da nave scuola... [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15]
> 
> Poi ci penso bene ma l'attimo mi è venuto.  E che cazzo


Ecco perché ti lamenti degli uomini...tutto chiaro...


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ecco perché ti lamenti degli uomini...tutto chiaro...



:bere:
arsenico


----------



## Bender (29 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,bisognerebbe rappresentare a mattia che oscuro non è proprio così.Ho avuto la fissa per il sedere ok,ma era più una questione goliardica,mattia ha una visione un pò distorta della mia persona.Insomma,sono un ometto composto,un pò brillante,ma non sfacciato,nn è che vado in giro,a guardare chiappe in ogni dove.





oscuro ha detto:


> Gas,povero mattia..:rotfl:si pensa che veramente sono il pacciani del culo.Insomma,si estremizza un pò. Ho e ho avuto determinate fisse,ma ci sta,insomma sono una personcina a modo,sono stato un pò traviato,sono stato abusato è violentato psicologicamente,ma a chi non è successo?
> Mattia mi vede un pò....un pò...troppo stronzo.:rotfl:


e a 22 anni com'eri, te lo ricordi
comunque altro 2 di picche, inizio a pensare che si possa sorridere più per circostanza, per imbarazzo e per altri mille motivi, o semplicemente così spontaneamente, e bello che me lo avevano detto anche gli altri che mi guardava e io non ho detto assolutamente nulla a nessuno e ho tenuto un profilo basso, comunque nella mail che le ho mandato le ho solo detto che era molto carina, che mi aveva colpito e che mi sarebbe piaciuto conoscerla, lei mi ha risposto così:
Ciao,  scusa se ti rispondo solo ora ma ero in ferie fino a ieri. Comunque mi dispiace ma sono già impegnata. Ci vediamo il 5 giugno a lezione.
sono destinato a trovare sempre ragazze impegnate
in più ero convinto che non tenesse più lezioni, visto che dopo di lei sono venuti altri due docenti, così adesso so pure che ci sarà dinuovo, con che faccia ci andr'ò non lo so, mi siederò tipo all'ultimo banco, mi devo comprare un paio di occhiali da sole
qua a lanciarmi sto facendo solo che danni.
cosa le rispondo ora alla mail


----------



## Spot (29 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e a 22 anni com'eri, te lo ricordi
> comunque altro 2 di picche, inizio a pensare che si possa sorridere più per circostanza, per imbarazzo e per altri mille motivi, o semplicemente così spontaneamente, e bello che me lo avevano detto anche gli altri che mi guardava e io non ho detto assolutamente nulla a nessuno e ho tenuto un profilo basso, comunque nella mail che le ho mandato le ho solo detto che era molto carina, che mi aveva colpito e che mi sarebbe piaciuto conoscerla, lei mi ha risposto così:
> Ciao,  scusa se ti rispondo solo ora ma ero in ferie fino a ieri. Comunque mi dispiace ma sono già impegnata. Ci vediamo il 5 giugno a lezione.
> sono destinato a trovare sempre ragazze impegnate
> ...


Mattia, ma non ci lancia così Cristo...
C'è proprio da mettersi le mani nei capelli qui.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e a 22 anni com'eri, te lo ricordi
> comunque altro 2 di picche, inizio a pensare che si possa sorridere più per circostanza, per imbarazzo e per altri mille motivi, o semplicemente così spontaneamente, e bello che me lo avevano detto anche gli altri che mi guardava e io non ho detto assolutamente nulla a nessuno e ho tenuto un profilo basso, comunque nella mail che le ho mandato le ho solo detto che era molto carina, che mi aveva colpito e che mi sarebbe piaciuto conoscerla, lei mi ha risposto così:
> Ciao,  scusa se ti rispondo solo ora ma ero in ferie fino a ieri. Comunque mi dispiace ma sono già impegnata. Ci vediamo il 5 giugno a lezione.
> sono destinato a trovare sempre ragazze impegnate
> ...


Ti era stato consigliato di evitare - sempre - mail, biglietti, lettere, papiri, scritte sulle cortecce degli alberi.


----------



## Bender (29 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ti era stato consigliato di evitare - sempre - mail, biglietti, lettere, papiri, scritte sulle cortecce degli alberi.


non avevo alternative, ha tenuto una lezione affiancata ad un docente, le lezioni sucessive sono venuti prima uno poi un altro, pensavo non venisse più e l'unico contatto che ho trovato su internet era quella mail, per quanto ne sapevo io poteva anche non tornare mai, sempre meglio provare per togliersi il dubbio e sapere che si è almeno provato.


----------



## Bender (29 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mattia, ma non ci lancia così Cristo...
> C'è proprio da mettersi le mani nei capelli qui.


che dovevo fare scusa, e poi è comunque impegnata pure lei quindi, oppure pensate sia una scusa, non credo mi sembra una ragazza sincera e spontanea


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> che dovevo fare scusa, e poi è comunque impegnata pure lei quindi, oppure pensate sia una scusa, non credo mi sembra una ragazza sincera e spontanea


Ok non è successo niente, avanti un'altra. Stai diventando veloce eh.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ok non è successo niente, avanti un'altra. Stai diventando veloce eh.


Scuola rewind, altro che oscuro


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Scuola rewind, altro che oscuro


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vabbè, diciamo che c'è ancora tanta strada da fare...


----------



## Bender (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ok non è successo niente, avanti un'altra. Stai diventando veloce eh.





Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Scuola rewind, altro che oscuro





Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Vabbè, diciamo che c'è ancora tanta strada da fare...


veloce, alla libraia sono stato dietro due mesi per studiarla, con l'insegnate mi sono lanciato perchè pensavo di non vederla mai più,e comunque è capita, mi ha colpito, mica faccio la pesca a strascico e poi vado a ritirare le reti per vedere se ho preso qualcosa, rewind era un seriale che cercava solo sesso extra ,almeno da quello che ho letto io.
ora cosa le rispondo alla mail


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> veloce, alla libraia sono stato dietro due mesi per studiarla, con l'insegnate mi sono lanciato perchè pensavo di non vederla mai più,e comunque è capita, mi ha colpito, mica faccio la pesca a strascico e poi vado a ritirare le reti per vedere se ho preso qualcosa, rewind era un seriale che cercava solo sesso extra ,almeno da quello che ho letto io.
> ora cosa le rispondo alla mail


Dicevo che eri veloce perchè tu le donbe ti interessano so per fidanzarti, non come persone, vuoi sapere subito se sono libere, poi se non lo sono le scarti in toto e avanti un'altra. Sei scaltro. Fai bene.


----------



## Bender (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dicevo che eri veloce perchè tu le donbe ti interessano so per fidanzarti, non come persone, vuoi sapere subito se sono libere, poi se non lo sono le scarti in toto e avanti un'altra. Sei scaltro. Fai bene.


non è così,ti giuro che non è così, puoi credermi come no.
ma nel mio modo d'essere se mi avvicino ad una donna ed è palese che ci ho provato, poi non riesco a continuare perchè ai mie occhi e al mio pensiero, e  anche al suo sembrerebbe che continuo a provarci ma più subdolamente per vie traverse, io ti dico che sei carina che mi hai colpito ,che vorrei poterti conoscere tu mi dici che sei impegnata io non posso dirti dai conosciamoci lo stesso


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non è così,ti giuro che non è così, puoi credermi come no.
> ma nel mio modo d'essere se mi avvicino ad una donna ed è palese che ci ho provato, poi non riesco a continuare perchè ai mie occhi e al mi9o pensiero e penso anche al suo sembrerebbe che continuo a provarci ma più subdolamente per vie traverse, io ti dico che sei carina che mi ha colpito che vorrei poterti conoscere tu mi dici che sei impegnata io non posso dirti dai conosciamoci lo stesso


Se riesci a dar mollare anche me che premio vinci?[emoji41]


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non è così,ti giuro che non è così, puoi credermi come no.
> ma nel mio modo d'essere se mi avvicino ad una donna ed è palese che ci ho provato, poi non riesco a continuare perchè ai mie occhi e al mi9o pensiero e penso anche al suo sembrerebbe che continuo a provarci ma più subdolamente per vie traverse, io ti dico che sei carina che mi ha colpito che vorrei poterti conoscere tu mi dici che sei impegnata io non posso dirti dai conosciamoci lo stesso


Non t'ho insegnato niente...
Ho il male di vivere...


----------



## Bender (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se riesci a dar mollare anche me che premio vinci?[emoji41]


sinceramente non sto capendo davvero


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sinceramente non sto capendo davvero


Non fa niente. La goccia cinese è solletico in confronto a te. Dai che ti manca meno nel setacciamento di ragazze single di Savona[emoji2] 
Scherzo. Ce la farai. La mia è, come quella di Oscuro, solo invidia.


----------



## Bender (29 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non t'ho insegnato niente...
> Ho il male di vivere...


tu hai il male di vivere
qui mi dite buttati, non fare nulla, fai come vuoi, ma vedrai che le cose capitano, ora vedi tutto nero, ma poi incontrerai un altra persona e vedrai che è semplice è facile, capita quando non stai cercando, e potrei andare avanti così per parecchio, ho provato in parecchi modi, teoricamente per la legge delle probabilità a ogni 2 di picche consecutivo dovrei aumentare le probabilità di sucesso.
ah una chicca di quello di 22 anni del corso, che dice che lui ormai ha già fatto tutto e il suo picco l'ha avuto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lui e un suo amico hanno fatto una sera il " roito challenge" praticamente chi bacia più ragazze considerate brutte o molto brutte in una sera, e avevano fatto pareggio con 12.
perchè come ha detto sono capaci tutti a andare con una bella ,ma il vero uomo va anche con quelle brutte è li che si vede:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. il fatto è che anche le ragazze ridevano, poi gli ho detto ma scusa non ti sentivi un po una merda a trattare così ste ragazze e lui mi ha detto tipo che gli facevano un favore


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tu hai il male di vivere
> qui mi dite buttati, non fare nulla, fai come vuoi, ma vedrai che le cose capitano, ora vedi tutto nero, ma poi incontrerai un altra persona e vedrai che è semplice è facile, capita quando non stai cercando, e potrei andare avanti così per parecchio, ho provato in parecchi modi, teoricamente per la legge delle probabilità a ogni 2 di picche consecutivo dovrei aumentare le probabilità di sucesso.
> ah una chicca di quello di 22 anni del corso, che dice che lui ormai ha già fatto tutto e il suo picco l'ha avuto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lui e un suo amico hanno fatto una sera il " roito challenge" praticamente chi bacia più ragazze considerate brutte o molto brutte in una sera, e avevano fatto pareggio con 12.
> perchè come ha detto sono capaci tutti a andare con una bella ,ma il vero uomo va anche con quelle brutte è li che si vede:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. il fatto è che anche le ragazze ridevano, poi gli ho detto ma scusa non ti sentivi un po una merda a trattare così ste ragazze e lui mi ha detto tipo che gli facevano un favore


Devi trovare la tua strada. Secondo me la stai trovando. I nostri consigli sono dettati dalla nostra strada. Ricordati solo che non sei più un adolescente. Usa metodi più maturi di interagire con le donne, che non sono alieni antropimorfi. Ah, è quel 22enne anche lui sembra un'adolescente. Di un brutto film stile American pie.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Maggio 2015)

Cazzo Bender, hai 31 anni, e ascolti discorsi adolescenziali su giochi adolescenziali, o frequenti social da rimorchio adolescenziali.....il tutto convinto di poterne trarre chissà quali conclusioni sociologiche.
Puoi trarne, ma sugli adolescenti (peggiori degli adolescenti di 10 anni fa, decisamente molto peggiori di quelli di 20 anni fa, ma sono OT). Sugli adolescenti, Bender. E tu sei un uomo, da tempo anche. Che te ne fotte???


----------



## Bender (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non fa niente. La goccia cinese è solletico in confronto a te. Dai che ti manca meno nel setacciamento di ragazze single di Savona[emoji2]
> Scherzo. Ce la farai. La mia è, come quella di Oscuro, solo invidia.


era di genova l'insegnate
invidia di cosa poi
io provo a interagire al meglio ma va male, non vengo capito o vengo frainteso
comunque il tempo passa, ma di cambiamenti nemmeno l'ombra


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Bender (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> View attachment 10389


questo video lo conosco era diventato parecchio virale
forse il mio problema è che non riesco a parlare e farmi conoscere come qui.
dovrei riuscire a conoscere donne partendo solo dal voler  interagire, ma è molto difficile partire così totalmente disinteressati


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

View attachment 4889 e questo?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> View attachment 10390 e questo?


Lo vuoi picchiare?


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Cazzo Bender, hai 31 anni, e ascolti discorsi adolescenziali su giochi adolescenziali, o frequenti social da rimorchio adolescenziali.....il tutto convinto di poterne trarre chissà quali conclusioni sociologiche.
> Puoi trarne, ma sugli adolescenti (peggiori degli adolescenti di 10 anni fa, decisamente molto peggiori di quelli di 20 anni fa, ma sono OT). Sugli adolescenti, Bender. E tu sei un uomo, da tempo anche. Che te ne fotte???


Per me Benny è fermo comunque all'età adolescenziale in campo sentimentale e relazionale...
Uscirne è auspicabile, ma mi rendo conto che così semplice non è...


----------



## Bender (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> View attachment 10390 e questo?


Dexster
comunque se non abitavi tanto lontano da mè, ci provavo con te


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> Dexster
> comunque se non abitavi tanto lontano da mè, ci provavo con te


E come ci provavi?
Chiedendole se è impegnata?


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> Dexster
> comunque se non abitavi tanto lontano da mè, ci provavo con te


Mi sento lusingata, ma pensaci bene. Svegli anche i miei istinti omicidi, non sarai mica un po masochista?


----------



## Bender (30 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E come ci provavi?
> Chiedendole se è impegnata?


bè il fatto di sapere molto del carattere di una persona e di come interpreta e vede i modi di fare degli altri, per mè fa molto, mi da parecchia sicurezza, poi comunque c'è il potersi confrontare e sentire qui, per me è molto diverso, che iniziare dal nulla, proprio perchè qui non inizi per quel motivo.


drusilla ha detto:


> Mi sento lusingata, ma pensaci bene. Svegli anche i miei istinti omicidi, non *sarai mica un po masochista*?


no non lo sono, questa cosa mi sa che me la porterò dietro sempre qui:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> bè il fatto di sapere molto del carattere di una persona e di come interpreta e vede i modi di fare degli altri, per mè fa molto, mi da parecchia sicurezza, poi comunque c'è il potersi confrontare e sentire qui, per me è molto diverso, che iniziare dal nulla, proprio perchè qui non inizi per quel motivo.
> 
> 
> no non lo sono, questa cosa mi sa che me la porterò dietro sempre qui:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Però equilibrio.
Sei passato da una fase ti torpore mentale,ad una fase dove giri con il cazzo di fuori e ci provi pure con la portiera di 75 anni,con la protesi all'anca,che io ti sconsiglierei...problemi a pecora....!Dopo ti scrivo.:up:


----------



## Bender (30 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però equilibrio.
> Sei passato da una fase ti torpore mentale,ad una fase dove giri con il cazzo di fuori e ci provi pure con la portiera di 75 anni,con la protesi all'anca,che io ti sconsiglierei...problemi a pecora....!Dopo ti scrivo.:up:


ma l'oscuro di ieri dov'è finito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
quello che parlava al femminile, meno male che sei tornato quello di prima va
mi conosco non faccio danni, non potrei mai, e poi non ho detto cosa cerco, ti sembrerà strano, ma quando non hai nulla, anche solo una conversazione su skype ti fa stare un po meglio, poi sto con i piedi perterrà, le conosco bene le distanze geografiche


----------



## drusilla (30 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però equilibrio.
> Sei passato da una fase ti torpore mentale,ad una fase dove giri con il cazzo di fuori e ci provi pure con la portiera di 75 anni,con la protesi all'anca,che io ti sconsiglierei...problemi a pecora....!Dopo ti scrivo.:up:


Come lo sai che ci ha provato con me???[emoji12] [emoji12] ma l'ho rincorso saltellando con la gamba buona per menarlo  con il bastone... mi era saltato addosso da dietro mentre passavo il moscio per le scale! Forse perchè mi sentiva ansimare...  sai l'enfisema....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Come lo sai che ci ha provato con me???[emoji12] [emoji12] ma l'ho rincorso saltellando con la gamba buona per menarlo  con il bastone... mi era saltato addosso da dietro mentre passavo il moscio per le scale! Forse perchè mi sentiva ansimare...  sai l'enfisema....


 :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (30 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma l'oscuro di ieri dov'è finito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> quello che parlava al femminile, meno male che sei tornato quello di prima va
> mi conosco non faccio danni, non potrei mai, e poi non ho detto cosa cerco, ti sembrerà strano, ma quando non hai nulla, anche solo una conversazione su skype di fa stare un po meglio, poi sto con i piedi perterrà, le conosco bene le distanze geografiche


Sai che questo approccio timido romantico è già più efficace?
Devi solo togliere il "ma quando non hai nulla" che sa troppo di autocommiserazione.

Dai ragazzo, un po' di allenamento e mi diventerai il mangiafemmne più poetico del forum :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> ma l'oscuro di ieri dov'è finito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> quello che parlava al femminile, meno male che sei tornato quello di prima va
> mi conosco non faccio danni, non potrei mai, e poi non ho detto cosa cerco, ti sembrerà strano, ma quando non hai nulla, anche solo una conversazione su skype ti fa stare un po meglio, poi sto con i piedi perterrà, le conosco bene le distanze geografiche


Ieri scriveva la mia parte femminile.Quando mai non hai nulla matty?Tu hai tante cose che dai per scontate.E poi che è tutta questa importanza alle donne?Le donne sono problemi...sempre.:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Come lo sai che ci ha provato con me???[emoji12] [emoji12] ma l'ho rincorso saltellando con la gamba buona per menarlo  con il bastone... mi era saltato addosso da dietro mentre passavo il moscio per le scale! Forse perchè mi sentiva ansimare...  sai l'enfisema....


Ancora tu?Ripeto : non la sentite!È una strafiga la cara Drusilla


----------



## Bender (30 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ieri scriveva la mia parte femminile.Quando mai non hai nulla matty?Tu hai tante cose che dai per scontate.E poi che è tutta questa importanza alle donne?*Le donne sono problemi...sempre*.:rotfl:


non prendertela a male, ma alla fine tutti ne hanno una accanto, e non se ne puo fare a meno
mica posso diventare un monaco tibetato, che basta a se stesso, ma che in pratica vive per il suo ordine.
ho tante cose, io quando finisco uno o l'altro corso o sono a casa o a passegiare sul lungo mare a guardare la vita degli altri, ho la tranquillità di quello te ne dò atto


----------



## Bender (30 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ancora tu?Ripeto : non la sentite!È una strafiga la cara Drusilla


l'avevo capito già da un pezzo, non a caso ci ho provato


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> l'avevo capito già da un pezzo, non a caso ci ho provato


Eh bravo Bender:up:


----------



## Spot (30 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> l'avevo capito già da un pezzo, non a caso ci ho provato


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> non prendertela a male, ma alla fine tutti ne hanno una accanto, e non se ne puo fare a meno
> mica posso diventare un monaco tibetato, che basta a se stesso, ma che in pratica vive per il suo ordine.
> ho tante cose, io quando finisco uno o l'altro corso o sono a casa o a passegiare sul lungo mare a guardare la vita degli altri, ho la tranquillità di quello te ne dò atto



Si,ma quella giusta mattia...!Non è un MACCHINA...:rotfl:Vabbe ,che io ho anche la macchina problematica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e vuole il meccanico suo.......,e se si rompe una cosa...sito 3sx o giappone...e ci vuole tempo,e la dogana...e spesso son tornato con il carro....e spesso gli avrei dato un calcio...poi però la guardo,mi indurisco...:rotfl:quel bel culo,quella linea sinuosa,quel davanti aggressivo,e gli perdono anche le sofferenze.Un anno fa sono stato 4 mesi senza...non si riusciva a capire cosa avesse...un sensore di regime...il pezzo è dovuto arrivare dall'america...:rotfl:quando mi sussurra nell'anima,quando schizza via,capisco che è lei,l'unica donna della vita mia...


----------



## Bender (30 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma quella giusta mattia...!Non è un MACCHINA...:rotfl:Vabbe ,che io ho anche la macchina problematica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e vuole il meccanico suo.......,e se si rompe una cosa...sito 3sx o giappone...e ci vuole tempo,e la dogana...e spesso son tornato con il carro....e spesso gli avrei dato un calcio...poi però la guardo,mi indurisco...:rotfl:quel bel culo,quella linea sinuosa,quel davanti aggressivo,e gli perdono anche le sofferenze.Un anno fa sono stato 4 mesi senza...non si riusciva a capire cosa avesse...un sensore di regime...il pezzo è dovuto arrivare dall'america...:rotfl:quando mi sussurra nell'anima,quando schizza via,capisco che è lei,l'unica donna della vita mia...


lo spieghi alla persona più sbagliata di questo mondo, e sai il perchè:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> lo spieghi alla persona più sbagliata di questo mondo, e sai il perchè:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mattia...penso di essere sbagliato pure io....:rotfl: piangermi addosso cosa mi risolve?un cazzo.E allora sai che c'è?mi tengo stretto il mio pisello...una zaganella e la giornata si riempie di gratificazione...la felicità è nelle piccole cose,nei piccoli gesti... nel caso mio non proprio piccolo...


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non prendertela a male, ma alla fine tutti ne hanno una accanto, e non se ne puo fare a meno
> mica posso diventare un monaco tibetato, che basta a se stesso, ma che in pratica vive per il suo ordine.
> ho tante cose, io quando finisco uno o l'altro corso o sono a casa o a passegiare sul lungo mare a guardare la vita degli altri, ho la tranquillità di quello te ne dò atto


Ok.Io non son brava a dar consigli e sarò pure ripetitiva perché 2 cose so e 2 dico (spero almeno di saperle 2:rotfl: )....Non devi diventare monaco ma avviarti verso tutte le direzioni in tranquillità perche ogni settore dells propria esistenza è collegato con un altro settore e uno facilita in qualche modo l'altro.Per esempio ti avvii nel lavoro,acquisisci sicurezza e questo si riflette anche in tutto il resto...i rapporti interpersonali,le donne,le amicizie....tutto.Aggiungendo che sei anche un bel pezzo d'uomo (ho detto uomo non ragazzo e non ti sto broccolando perché invalida )tutto prende una strada...


----------



## Bender (30 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok.Io non son brava a dar consigli e sarò pure ripetitiva perché 2 cose so e 2 dico (spero almeno di saperle 2:rotfl: )....Non devi diventare monaco ma avviarti verso tutte le direzioni in tranquillità perche ogni settore dells propria esistenza è collegato con un altro settore e uno facilita in qualche modo l'altro.Per esempio ti avvii nel lavoro,acquisisci sicurezza e questo si riflette anche in tutto il resto...i rapporti interpersonali,le donne,le amicizie....tutto.Aggiungendo che sei anche un bel pezzo d'uomo (ho detto uomo non ragazzo e non ti sto broccolando perché invalida )tutto prende una strada...


come puoi acquisire sicurezza se ovunque vai ti rendi conto di essere diverso da tutti, dove quelli che più ti stanno vicino nel tuo modo di pensare al massimo tentano di comprenderti.
quando un po parlo di come la penso del mio vissuto, le persone si allontanano, almeno per ora è stato così, forse perchè anche io non comprendo loro e gli faccio molte domande e si sentono giudicate.
non mi sento uomo:rotfl:,poi mi spieghi perchè invalida


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> come puoi acquisire sicurezza se ovunque vai ti rendi conto di essere diverso da tutti, dove quelli che più ti stanno vicino nel tuo modo di pensare al massimo tentano di comprenderti.
> quando un po parlo di come la penso del mio vissuto, le persone si allontanano, almeno per ora è stato così, forse perchè anche io non comprendo loro e gli faccio molte domande e si sentono giudicate.
> non mi sento uomo:rotfl:,poi mi spieghi perchè invalida



E fatti li cazzi tua e non ne parlare,fai il misterioso,inventati che ti eri imbarcato su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana...e dai.!Non è che poi rompe er cazzo a iosa mattia.renditi interessante,inventati,cose,inventati che sei bisessuale,dai...


----------



## Bender (30 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E fatti li cazzi tua e non ne parlare,fai il misterioso,inventati che ti eri imbarcato su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana...e dai.!Non è che poi rompe er cazzo a iosa mattia.renditi interessante,inventati,cose,inventati che sei bisessuale,dai...


e poi devo tenermi un agenda con tutte le cazzate che sparo, per ricordarle giuste e non andare in contraddizione, comunque era piu un modo di essere un idea di pensiero,comunque col gruppo sto anche iniziando un po a simulare meno sdegno e stupore per certi atteggiamenti, in pratica un po recito


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2015)

*E*



Bender ha detto:


> e poi devo tenermi un agenda con tutte le cazzate che sparo, per ricordarle giuste e non andare in contraddizione, comunque era piu un modo di essere un idea di pensiero,comunque col gruppo sto anche iniziando un po a simulare meno sdegno e stupore per certi atteggiamenti, in pratica un po recito


Un pò dai....cerca di essere più leggero....


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> come puoi acquisire sicurezza se ovunque vai ti rendi conto di essere diverso da tutti, dove quelli che più ti stanno vicino nel tuo modo di pensare al massimo tentano di comprenderti.
> quando un po parlo di come la penso del mio vissuto, le persone si allontanano, almeno per ora è stato così, forse perchè anche io non comprendo loro e gli faccio molte domande e si sentono giudicate.
> non mi sento uomo:rotfl:,poi mi spieghi perchè invalida


La storia della mia vita praticamente:rotfl:Innanzitutto non sei ragazzino,sei uomo e finché ti credi ragazzino,da ragazzino ti comporterai...A 33/34 anni si è uomini.Mi dai spesso l'impressione di credere che il resto del universo sappia qualcosa di speciale,delle regole d'oro o un mistero prezioso di cui non sei a conoscenza e cerchi di scoprire...Sorpresa!Bender nessuno sa un tubo!Siamo tutti alla ricerca,nel buio a volte,a romperci le ossa....Ci facciamo male,abbiamo le ferite,ce le lecchiamo,guariscono e ogni tanto fanno male ma poi qualcosa di nuovo scopriamo e impariamo ad attutire i colpi...Vuoi che sia un amore andato male,un lavoro perso
o una semplice figura di merda per aver detto ciò che non andava detto...Ma intanto impariamo a costruire difese e ogni tanto a tirare fuori le unghie.Ma s'impara vivendo e non chiedendo (non parlo della tua attività nel forum dove fai benissimo a scrivere)...La sicurezza non ce la da nessuno e neanche l'appartenenza a un gruppo.La sicurezza ce la diamo noi stessi e deriva dal coraggio di rischiare e dal non avere paura di fallire. ..pensare "mo ci provo e se va male chissenefrega..tanto non muore nessuno"...Il mondo e gli altri sarebbero gli ultimi posti dove cercare sicurezza per me.

Ho un menisco inguaiato.Ecco la disabilità


----------



## drusilla (30 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ancora tu?Ripeto : non la sentite!È una strafiga la cara Drusilla


Non mi far pubblicità che poi mi ritovo a far da nave scuola... e lo farei pure male che i pompini profondi non mi vengonoooo


----------



## drusilla (30 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> l'avevo capito già da un pezzo, non a caso ci ho provato


Quando? Dove? E soprattutto, perchè?


----------



## Horny (30 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,l'importante è che sia fine a se stesso.:rotfl: Io con voi sto bene,e le forumiste per me sono tutte asessuate,che poi è il modo migliore di vivere il forum.
> Perchè poi caro il mio gas diciamocelo,il rapporti fra uomo e donna si guastano sempre a causa del trombo.Questa è una considerazione seria e di spessore.Pensate quanto sarebbe sano,un rapporto uomo donna senza prerogative sessuali nel mezzo.Nessun giochino,nessun gochetto,nulla,rispetto dei ruoli e parità.Adesso chiudete gli occhi è riflettete,sbaglio?
> 
> Ragazzi seri:ma ci pensate mai?io ci sto pensando...sarebbe tutto meno inquinato,meno contaminato.


 anche il mio ex marito  faceva questi discorsi.
sesso senza giochetti e mancanze di rispetto non si può?


----------



## drusilla (30 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,l'importante è che sia fine a se stesso.:rotfl: Io con voi sto bene,e le forumiste per me sono tutte asessuate,che poi è il modo migliore di vivere il forum.
> Perchè poi caro il mio gas diciamocelo,il rapporti fra uomo e donna si guastano sempre a causa del trombo.Questa è una considerazione seria e di spessore.Pensate quanto sarebbe sano,un rapporto uomo donna senza prerogative sessuali nel mezzo.Nessun giochino,nessun gochetto,nulla,rispetto dei ruoli e parità.Adesso chiudete gli occhi è riflettete,sbaglio?
> 
> Ragazzi seri:ma ci pensate mai?io ci sto pensando...sarebbe tutto meno inquinato,meno contaminato.


Questa perla l'avevo persa. Sei oltre. Quanto cazzo ti sei dato da fare e ci hai dato dentro che hai già raggiunto la pace dei sensi??? Tua sorella ti invidia


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> Questa perla l'avevo persa. Sei oltre. Quanto cazzo ti sei dato da fare e ci hai dato dentro che hai già raggiunto la pace dei sensi??? Tua sorella ti invidia



Ma me stai a pija per il culo?:rotfl:Io non ti posso spiegare in chiaro certe cose...ma tranquilla,che mi son parecchio mancate carezze e coccole....baratterei con il resto....!Tuo fratello se sente preso per culo...:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (30 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma me stai a pija per il culo?:rotfl:Io non ti posso spiegare in chiaro certe cose...ma tranquilla,che mi son parecchio mancate carezze e coccole....baratterei con il resto....!Tuo fratello se sente preso per culo...:rotfl:


Cazzo ti dicevo sul serio! Non capisci un cazzo uguale a tua sorella [emoji2] (non Nicka eh) 
Carezze e coccole non sono mai abbastanza! Ma attento a chiedergliele alle donne che poi ricominci da punto a capo! Hai pensato a un cane per esempio?[emoji2]


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2015)

*No*



drusilla ha detto:


> Cazzo ti dicevo sul serio! Non capisci un cazzo uguale a tua sorella [emoji2] (non Nicka eh)
> Carezze e coccole non sono mai abbastanza! Ma attento a chiedergliele alle donne che poi ricominci da punto a capo! Hai pensato a un cane per esempio?[emoji2]



Io alle donne non ho più nulla da chiedere, più nulla da dare.Sono stato depredato,mi hanno tolto tutto.
Mi godo l'oblio del mio mare dolce e rassicurante....


----------



## drusilla (30 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io alle donne non ho più nulla da chiedere, più nulla da dare.Sono stato depredato,mi hanno tolto tutto.
> Mi godo l'oblio del mio mare dolce e rassicurante....


Alta poesia!


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> Alta poesia!


E mo m'aspetta un'altra cena....:rotfl:fortuna ci sono le donne.!Ti sta passando la voglia di insultarmi?ma vuoi vedere che te sto a diventà quasi,dico quasi, simpatico?


----------



## Bender (30 Maggio 2015)

*coincidenze, destino , mah*

sono tornato ora dal mio giro solito, con due libri in più.
sono stato 2/3 volte a settimana per 2 mesi in libreria ad ascoltare e osservare la libraia e nulla, oggi che tanto ormai sapevo, inizia a lamentarsi del fidanzato con una sua amica, dice, lo sa che lavoro il sabato e poi deve studiare gli ho detto di venire a studiare qui per poi uscire dopo per un aperitivo o fare un giro, ma non vuole, così poi glio ho detto cosa vogliamo fare, vogliamo ancora stare insieme, non pensavo che era così cattiva e diretta, il colmo è che in 2 mesi non ne veva mai parlato forse perchè alle sue colleghe non ne parlava, fatto sta che se mi capitava di sentire prima evitavo figure di merda, poi cerco il libro nell'ordine per autore e non lo trovo così vado da lei e gli chiedo se può ordinarlo guarda il titolo sorride e mi dice che c'è, lo va a prendere e io gli dico scusa ma non lo devo aver visto, lei mi dice no è perchè era nella sezione ragazzi, li non so che faccia devo aver fatto, perchè poi mi dici ma non vuol dire sai è solo perchè tutti i libri di questo autore sono li.


----------



## Bender (30 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non mi far pubblicità che poi mi ritovo a far da nave scuola... e lo farei pure male che i *pompini profondi non mi vengonoooo*


tranquilla a me mettono a disagio ora, di qualsiasi genere e sono serio, comunque credo che non sarebbero essenziali per stare bene con una persona, prima ne facevo tranquillamente a meno e stavo bene lo stesso


----------



## Bender (30 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Quando? Dove? E soprattutto, perchè?


a modo mio prima, lo so che non è il massimo,ma sono così, per mè già e sbilanciarmi tanto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> tranquilla a me mettono a disagio ora, di qualsiasi genere e sono serio, comunque credo che non sarebbero essenziali per stare bene con una persona, prima ne facevo tranquillamente a meno e stavo bene lo stesso



Il pompino è asettico e statico...bravo.Sai,io mi chiedo:considerato il mio spessore,la mia cultura,ma che cazzo sto a fà qui dentro io?


----------



## drusilla (30 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il pompino è asettico e statico...bravo.Sai,io mi chiedo:considerato il mio spessore,la mia cultura,ma che cazzo sto a fà qui dentro io?


Zitto tu rincoglionito! Bender sta parlando di sesso!! Questo è un bel passo avanti!! Non lo zittire tu perchè hai lo spleen!  
E che cazzo!
(Il rincoglionito ti ha ferito? [emoji12] )


----------



## Bender (30 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il pompino è asettico e statico...bravo.Sai,io mi chiedo:considerato il mio spessore,la mia cultura,ma che cazzo sto a fà qui dentro io?


stai qui perchè infondo ti sei affezionato al luogo e a alcuni utenti, e sai che la cosa è ricambiata, dimmi se sbaglio


----------



## Bender (30 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Zitto tu rincoglionito!* Bender sta parlando di sesso*!! Questo è un bel passo avanti!! Non lo zittire tu perchè hai lo spleen!
> E che cazzo!
> (Il rincoglionito ti ha ferito? [emoji12] )


non ho mai detto di essere asessuato
solamente non mi sembrava un argomento da trattare così, ma ora sono solo, voi lei non la conoscete quindi nei limiti alcune cose ci possono anche stare


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2015)

*ciao*



Bender ha detto:


> non ho mai detto di essere asessuato
> solamente non mi sembrava un argomento da trattare così, ma ora sono solo, voi lei non la conoscete quindi nei limiti alcune cose ci possono anche stare



Mattia allora?novità?quante buche oggi?dai che grazie a me ne stai prendendo di più...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*

Mattia io ESIGO DI ESSERE AGGIORNATO QUOTIDIANAMENTE.


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

Matty dove sei?? 

fa sempre così, posta due commenti e poi sparisce :incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La storia della mia vita praticamente:rotfl:Innanzitutto non sei ragazzino,sei uomo e finché ti credi ragazzino,da ragazzino ti comporterai...A 33/34 anni si è uomini.Mi dai spesso l'impressione di credere che il resto del universo sappia qualcosa di speciale,delle regole d'oro o un mistero prezioso di cui non sei a conoscenza e cerchi di scoprire...Sorpresa!Bender nessuno sa un tubo!Siamo tutti alla ricerca,nel buio a volte,a romperci le ossa....Ci facciamo male,abbiamo le ferite,ce le lecchiamo,guariscono e ogni tanto fanno male ma poi qualcosa di nuovo scopriamo e impariamo ad attutire i colpi...Vuoi che sia un amore andato male,un lavoro perso
> o una semplice figura di merda per aver detto ciò che non andava detto...Ma intanto impariamo a costruire difese e ogni tanto a tirare fuori le unghie.Ma s'impara vivendo e non chiedendo (non parlo della tua attività nel forum dove fai benissimo a scrivere)...La sicurezza non ce la da nessuno e neanche l'appartenenza a un gruppo.La sicurezza ce la diamo noi stessi e deriva dal coraggio di rischiare e dal non avere paura di fallire. ..pensare "mo ci provo e se va male chissenefrega..tanto non muore nessuno"...Il mondo e gli altri sarebbero gli ultimi posti dove cercare sicurezza per me.
> 
> Ho un menisco inguaiato.Ecco la disabilità


Parole sante!
Bender togliti davvero dalla testa che gli altri siano come immagini tu.


----------

